# TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be more widely known



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have nothing to do with them, but I just think they really deserve to be known better.

I just took delivery of a white porcelain dial classical model. 
My 2nd one from Tisell - the first was the same in Rosegold.

Sea-Gull 6498 movement. Clean!
Heat treated blue hands. Immaculate. Excellent quality control.
$119, delivered. Now THAT's an honest price!! :-!

Came on a nice black leather, but am not a fan of black straps, and it felt a bit too formal to me, so put it on a Nato.
Some dirty pics. Better ones later.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I think their Korean-only website, and their very European-sounding name, has impeded their market penetration significantly. The samples I've seen on WUS look quite nice, though.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Display back? 

Are the hands actually heat blued or are they blue coated?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Their website recently went US English with worldwide shipping. Check it out if you've not visited in a while.


----------



## Sullus (Aug 5, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> I think their Korean-only website, and their very European-sounding name, has impeded their market penetration significantly.


Indeed. In my opinion, it unintentionally communicates a sense of inauthenticity.
Curiously though, I'm not at all turned off by a New Zealander's choice to give his brand an name which conjures up "Old Italy".


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Thrax said:


> Their website recently went US English with worldwide shipping. Check it out if you've not visited in a while.


Do you have a link by any chance as it's still in korean when i visited the site?


----------



## SSadat (Feb 4, 2015)

I believe this is their english website: Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Miyota movements on the Rodina/Nomos like design for $170 seems tempting.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> Are the hands actually heat blued or are they blue coated?


That's what their website says. Seems very unlikely to me.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I really like the looks of that classic roman numeral model but at 44mm it's probably too big for me to go for it.


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

Agreed - they do seem to offer a lot of quality for the price. Here's mine:









I've been very impressed with the watch. I believe the hands are heat-treated and the crystal sapphire. It's a real pleasure to wind and set this watch - it feels very clean and precise, no slack at all. And although I do live in the same general area, I'm not associated with them either!


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

I had no idea they had a separate English website I only knew of their international sales through their eBay account. These are great buys for sure!


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice looking watch, I just went on their site looks like I'll have to get one!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sullus said:


> Indeed. In my opinion, it unintentionally communicates a* sense of inauthenticity.*
> Curiously though, I'm not at all turned off by a New Zealander's choice to give his brand an name which conjures up "Old Italy".


Ya, I hear ya.

But to be a bit "academic" about it - just talking in general, ok? - this is exactly how real racism works - subconsciously, not in being outright rude or calling names. 
This insight is readily acknowledged in psychology. (See Zizek on this issue, for example.)

Just a constantly lingering, but not really justifiable, sense of "No, _you_ cant do that. But any one of _us_ can. I dunno why that is, but that's how it is" kind of attitude.

Would you find them more "authentic" if they had gone with a name like 
_Kimduksoo_ or _Wang Chung_? Somehow, I doubt it.

A "weird" name would only accentuate their "foreignness", their "not a club member" status.
Some people will submit / hang on to this most insidious form of racism no after what - only because they cannot see it.

But to each his own.
Shrug.


----------



## xlr8rbmx (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll keep my eyes open for them at a brick and mortar here I like their Bauhaus design


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> I think their Korean-only website, and their very European-sounding name, has impeded their market penetration significantly. The samples I've seen on WUS look quite nice, though.


How much do you think the brand name Kia has hurt that companies ability to market their brand? My thoughts are a Chinese watch with Chinese writing on the dial is cool and I'd love to get one. When there's English print on the dial I'd rather see Tissell than Winner or Bagelsport. This almost sound like an extension of the homage/replica arguements.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

With free express shipping to the US it is cheaper than getting watches from China.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been waiting for their 40mm pilots to show up on either ebay or the new site before giving them a whirl. Good to see that the English site's selection is expanding.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ryan92084 said:


> I've been waiting for their 40mm pilots to show up on either ebay or the new site before giving them a whirl. Good to see that the English site's selection is expanding.


It's not worth bidding. People seem not to know that Tisell has a website.
So they end up paying more on ebay. 
I think all or most of their watches are 119 shipped.


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

The Tisell name wasn't my favorite thing about the watch, but it didn't put me off buying it. Then later, somewhere, I read a simple explanation of the name, which made me feel OK about it. At least I think I read it somewhere, and I think I felt OK about it. I have searched, unsuccessfully. I don't remember the explanation, but I remember being satisfied with it. It's possible, of course, that I imagined this. I think it was some sort of portmanteau word. The explanation didn't make the name any more melodious, but it made me like it a little more. I think.

Does anyone know? If not, any advice for dealing with encroaching senility?


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> It's not worth bidding. People seem not to know that Tisell has a website.
> So they end up paying more on ebay.
> I think all or most of their watches are 119 shipped.


Right, the issue is the 40mm not being available for any price : (


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

I'm from Korea. Re: the name. Few things have very 'oriental sounding' names anymore, especially real estate/ resorts/etc. 

Ricensia
Lotte Castle
Tower Palace
Remian
Etc. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

Been looking forward to getting my hands on this watch for a while, the ST2130 B style watch (Seagull 2824 ETA clone i believe?):









Tisell

I'm travelling to Korea in early May for a wedding, and the bride's brother has generously offered to order it for me so that it is waiting for me once I get there. The watch isn't available on the English site yet... All in all it came out to $190, which is a tad more than what it would be if it started being offered on the English site (the Miyota 9015 is the same price as the 2130B on the Korean site, goes for $170 on the English site) but what the heck. I'll post my thoughts once I'm back in the states late May :].

Depending on the quality of the watch I might be in the market for one of those 43mm hand cranking pilots that they have on the English site.









Welcome to joyful online shopping!

One question, they have the option to upgrade to sapphire crystal for $30 dollars. The specs say that the watch crystal is domed sapphire and the caseback is mineral. Do you have to pay the extra $30 to get the domed sapphire crystal or is it talking about upgrading the mineral caseback to sapphire crystal? My impression is that you have to pay $30 to get the domed sapphire crystal, in which case the crystal should be listed as mineral in the specs (although I suspect translation problems or loose c/p'ing by the web dev. might be to blame)... any thoughts?


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

ronin_ph said:


> I'm from Korea. Re: the name. Few things have very 'oriental sounding' names anymore, especially real estate/ resorts/etc.
> 
> Ricensia
> Lotte Castle
> ...


Do you think the watch is really from Korea or may it be from China? I presume a korean hand made watch should have a much higher price.... unless we are speaking of a North Korea watch, but I don't think so. The cool thing would be a watch with hangul writings and something that remainds korean design. Hours written in hanja could be a good idea too.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Their designs are appealing... _*But I just wish they offered a chronograph model!*_


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

Squirrelly said:


> Their designs are appealing... _*But I just wish they offered a chronograph model!*_


it looks like they have a few on their korean site:
Tisell
Tisell

i wonder if you can order from their US store by contacting the owner.


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Since i am interested in buying this model as well (Tisell pilot watch 43mm Sea-gull ST25 Automatic) and after reading all of the info on eBay auction and on their international web site, I understood that the watch comes with mineral glass front and back, but if you wish you can upgrade front glass for 30$ (where you get domed sapphire crystal with AR coating from inside). Since i am from Serbia i tried ordering mine yesterday, but they didn't have Serbia on their shipping list, so they answered to me that they can issue me a invoice and i can make my payment via PayPal. What do you think about that, should i go that way, or try and find another solution?


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

actually, does anyone have any experience with the second one i posted? (Tisell)

it looks like a big date annual calander, with chronograph function, all for ~$65 USD?! is this possible? tisell states that the movement is a shanghai 2L27 movement, and i don't have any experience with the movement, so i can't speak on it, but it seems very complicated for such a small price.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. Just ordered the Nomos homage with the 9015. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I see on their korean page that they sell parnis too. I became thinking the watches are from China and the only korean thing is the site.


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

bunt said:


> it looks like they have a few on their korean site:
> Tisell
> Tisell
> 
> i wonder if you can order from their US store by contacting the owner.


actually, after doing a bit of digging, it looks like it _*doesn't*_ have a chronograph function, and the pushers are for setting the date/month/year. they do have a chronoquartz version in the parnis side though.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Parnis Lover said:


> I see on their korean page that they sell parnis too. I became thinking the watches are from China and the only korean thing is the site.


I tried to find an earlier thread that was rather informative about how Tisell is run as a business.
I couldn't find it.
You might have better luck - try using the Advanced Search.

Anyway, there was one Korean member who seemed to know something - he said he had been in contact with the owner -- let's just call him Mr. T.

What I remember him saying is the following:

1. Tisell source parts from China but do their own QC and assembly. They do not necessarily source them from the same place that make the stuff for Parnis.

2. The owner was not too sure about continuing with the 2 subdial chrono model as he did not have full confidence in the ST19 movement.

As for some other questions other people had on this thread:

3. The hands are heat treated, not painted. This is why you don't see any Parnis models (Pilots) that look like Tisell.

4. They do intend to open up more, but were at that time, concentrating more on their domestic market.


----------



## Sullus (Aug 5, 2014)

Indeed. Thanks for elaborating on the phenomenon of my perceptions relative to a Korean Brand with a European name vs. a New Zealand brand (I was talking about Magrette, to be clear) with a name that was intentially chosen to give a "false" sense of heritage that it doesn't have. Yet, the Caucasian company gets a pass from my mind. Strange, isn't it?



Chronopolis said:


> Ya, I hear ya.
> 
> But to be a bit "academic" about it - just talking in general, ok? - this is exactly how real racism works - subconsciously, not in being outright rude or calling names.
> This insight is readily acknowledged in psychology. (See Zizek on this issue, for example.)
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I have nothing to do with them, but I just think they really deserve to be known better.
> 
> I just took delivery of a white porcelain dial classical model.
> My 2nd one from Tisell - the first was the same in Rosegold.
> ...


I have been eyeing this very watch.

I have a feeling it's going to end up in my watch drawer.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I tried to find an earlier thread that was rather informative about how Tisell is run as a business.
> I couldn't find it.
> You might have better luck - try using the Advanced Search.
> 
> ...


iirc they banned that individual and deleted most/all his posts. But yes that was the gist of things.

crapatalked


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've seen a few of the watches about on here but never really gave it much thought.

This should be giving the Rodina a run for it's money. Very nice.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

AC81 said:


> View attachment 3751794


[email protected] "Designed by Germany"

Really? By the whole nation?

Impressive.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Markoni BG said:


> Since i am from Serbia i tried ordering mine yesterday, but they didn't have Serbia on their shipping list, so they answered to me that they can issue me a invoice and i can make my payment via PayPal. What do you think about that, should i go that way, or try and find another solution?


I think it should be OK. You will have a PayPal protection if something goes wrong, so don't worry.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I always like to see a forum member bring a relatively unknown brand to the attention of the forum. Something about the act reaffirms my faith in basic human goodness.

I don't know anything about the brand, and only vaguely recall some previous discussion of it here, but to the question about whether the watches are actually assembled in Korea, or if they're assembled in China and the company is only based in Korea...I don't have the email in front of me, but I was approached by a company based in Korea that offered OEM assembly services - assembly in Korea by another name. If there are OEMs in Korea, then it's as plausible that these Tissells are made there as it is they may be made in China.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

The 'Designed by Germany' banner speaks volumes to me unfortunately - this isn't a watch brand aiming to 'get ahead' on its own merits or individuality: it is trying to ride on the coat-tails of established brands with some real history, and I think that's a real shame. Moreover, I've seen that exact same wording before on the exact same case from a Chinese cheapo brand, so I'm also doubtful of any real Korean connection here other than the website. That doesn't fill me with joy or confidence.
I suppose it's a case of 'welcome to the global economy' where uniqueness and individuality are quickly becoming things of the past. (And yes, I am a dinosaur of sorts, so go easy on me folks). The watches themselves look fine, but it's a pity, for me at least, that creativity and uniqueness are fasting-disappearing qualities when it comes to consumer products. 
OK, I'm now going back to my cave to light a fire and do some cave paintings... 😉


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Since Nomos is German they want to give credit to the people they borrowed the design from.

this looks interesting- C3 dial for about $115
http://tisell.kr/front/php/product.php?product_no=44&main_cate_no=4&display_group=1


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

SSadat said:


> I believe this is their english website: Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> Miyota movements on the Rodina/Nomos like design for $170 seems tempting.


Can anyone confirm a successful purchase through that portal? I've been waiting for them to start selling outside S.Korea


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

AC81 said:


> I've seen a few of the watches about on here but never really gave it much thought.
> 
> This should be giving the Rodina a run for it's money. Very nice.


I'd really like to see it without the date, or with a 6 o'clock date. Very nice otherwise, though.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Pelican said:


> The 'Designed by Germany' banner speaks volumes to me unfortunately - this isn't a watch brand aiming to 'get ahead' on its own merits or individuality: it is trying to ride on the coat-tails of established brands with some real history, and I think that's a real shame. Moreover, I've seen that exact same wording before on the exact same case from a Chinese cheapo brand, so I'm also doubtful of any real Korean connection here other than the website. That doesn't fill me with joy or confidence.
> I suppose it's a case of 'welcome to the global economy' where uniqueness and individuality are quickly becoming things of the past. (And yes, I am a dinosaur of sorts, so go easy on me folks). The watches themselves look fine, but it's a pity, for me at least, that creativity and uniqueness are fasting-disappearing qualities when it comes to consumer products.
> OK, I'm now going back to my cave to light a fire and do some cave paintings... 😉


There are 100 Swiss brands that are 80% Chinese made and still say Swiss made. Some have their own sections here in WUS. We still love them.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

If I started a Korean microbrand, I'd call it Kumiho.(구미호) - A nine-tailed fox who can use powerful illusions and curses.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks a lot like a rebranded Parnis to me. Even those porcelain dials have been available as sterile Parnis watches for years.

http://m.tisell.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=6&cate_no=4&display_group=1


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Pelican said:


> The 'Designed by Germany' banner speaks volumes to me unfortunately - this isn't a watch brand aiming to 'get ahead' on its own merits or individuality: it is trying to ride on the coat-tails of established brands with some real history, and I think that's a real shame. Moreover, I've seen that exact same wording before on the exact same case from a Chinese cheapo brand, so I'm also doubtful of any real Korean connection here other than the website. That doesn't fill me with joy or confidence.
> I suppose it's a case of 'welcome to the global economy' where uniqueness and individuality are quickly becoming things of the past. (And yes, I am a dinosaur of sorts, so go easy on me folks). The watches themselves look fine, but it's a pity, for me at least, that creativity and uniqueness are fasting-disappearing qualities when it comes to consumer products.
> OK, I'm now going back to my cave to light a fire and do some cave paintings... 


Fair enough, but if Chr.Ward and Steinhart can do it, then why not them too?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JamesWWIII said:


> [email protected] "*Designed by Germany*"
> 
> Really? By the whole nation?





Pelican said:


> The '*Designed by Germany' banner speaks volumes to me unfortunately* - this isn't a watch brand aiming to 'get ahead' on its *own merits or individualit*y: it is trying to ride on the *coat-tails of established brands* with some real history, and I think that's a real shame. .


Not defending Tisell in any way.

Just a note about language use: *English usage in Asia.*

You cannot take things literally, and you certainly should not get "lawyerly" about it - it's not their mother tongue.
But I've seen it, and heard it often enough to now know what they mean. 
There IS a pattern of sorts to their mistakes.

Here is a funny one that you have to figure out: Storefront sign: "You want it? We had it!"
Or, "Wild range of prices", etc.
Ya know what they mean, and just roll with it.

"Designed by Germany" is a good example: This just means "German design" which is true. 
The fliegers are generic; I'll give a cookie to anyone who can name the designer, or even the company that came up with it, other than that it originated in Germany.

As for coat-tailing...
I kinda unintentionally, even preemptively, touched on that earlier I guess.
"Any one of us can do it, and it gets a pass, but not youz folks. Nope," etc.

Now you know why there is always so much talk of 'privilege' in America, when the average Joe doesn't feel any. Well, that's just it - you're NOT supposed to feel any when it works for ya - it's only felt when it's NOT there for you.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> If I started a Korean microbrand, I'd call it Kumiho.(구미호) - A nine-tailed fox who can use powerful illusions and curses.


This the best post on the Internet! Awesome!

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> If I started a Korean microbrand, I'd call it Kumiho.(구미호) - A nine-tailed fox who can use powerful illusions and curses.


Ha!
A slightly different spelling would make it funny.
Gumiho, which would be pronounced, 'gummy ho.'

There is a suburb near Seoul called Bundang, sometimes spelled Pundang.
But let's not go there. :-D


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone know about the 44mm pilot watch with sub seconds on the 9? Looks great!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

AC81 said:


> View attachment 3751794


I'm bad but I'm not that bad at english, definitely they need some english lessons as other China brands. Should not be that difficult to write a correct sentence on the back of those watches, we all know "titantum" cases of parnis copies of panerai and similar.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Parnis Lover said:


> I'm bad but I'm not that bad at english, definitely they need some english lessons as other China brands. Should not be that difficult to write a correct sentence on the back of those watches, we all know "titantum" cases of parnis copies of panerai and similar.


I totally agree in principle. I guess they don't want to spend the $ to get a native speaker to check.
But for small businesses, I am willing to cut them some slack, as much I am chagrined by the error.

But when the government f's up - and they do it A LOT - I am tempted to think very poorly of the entire culture's mentality.
There is just no reason for that kind of sloppiness.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

These look to be well worth the 120. Someone asked above-anyone order from the English site successfully? Like them all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

nello said:


> These look to be well worth the 120. Someone asked above-anyone order from the English site successfully? Like them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I placed an order yesterday and recieved a shipment notice today. Ill update when I receive my watch.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Jellytime said:


> Yes, I placed an order yesterday and recieved a shipment notice today. Ill update when I receive my watch.


Cool. What did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

nello said:


> Cool. What did you order?


This one








TISELL No.9015 38mm Bauhaus Design

CASE:
Diameter 38mm without crown, 316L stainless steel
See-through case back(Mineral glass), Thickness 9.5 mm, Lug 20mm, Water resistant 30m

Hands:
Heat-treated blue hands

Front glass:
Sapphire Crystal(AR coating inside)

Movement: 
Miyoya 9015 Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour, +/-25sec/1day

Strap:
Leather strap 20mm


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

That is a hell of a deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Although I've bore witness to seeing Tisset being put on the radar prior to this, it is the first time in which I've seen that they've been done so with a more user friendly and inclusive site that one can be linked too! Prior to this the brand for me had been pushed off radar until now! Homage argument aside these are some good looking, well put together pieces for short money! Thanks for flaming the fires Chronopolis!


----------



## longarmofthelock (Sep 17, 2014)

Keep us updated about your experience Jellytime! I bet there are many others like me who have been eyeing the Rodina but have been put off by their sketchy QC reviews as of late. This is looking like a mighty tempting alternative.



Jellytime said:


> This one
> View attachment 3760050
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Alrighty then, as promised - not that anyone's waiting - some (slightly) better pics.
The new steel case version + the rosegold version from a couple of years ago.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm tempted by the blued hands and enamel dial.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like this is a similar case that one of my 43mm Parnis has..

These most likely come out of "Shenzhen koda horologe" which is the same factory that pumps out Parnis?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

It really looks like rebranded parnis watches. I have several Parnis('s?, Parnisi?).great value, but not much Korean about these, as mentioned several times before.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A Korean watch .I assume it is South?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Think they look great. Korean or Chinese. It's all Asian. Seem like a better value.


----------



## splinternz (Apr 25, 2015)

Jellytime said:


> This one
> 
> TISELL No.9015 38mm Bauhaus Design
> 
> ...


This is the model that I am looking at picking up as well, looks very nice for $170. On the fence a bit about Rodina now as well after reading about inconsistencies in the watch among different people on this forum so this sounds like a good alternative.

Looking forward to hearing about your experience with it when it arrives.


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

I bought their 43mm flieger through an eBay auction. Am also quite impressed. Runs smoothly and definitely has "the look". Strap wasn't great so I swapped it. I guess something has to give. I rarely keep OEM straps on these days anyways. A sleeper brand indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

James Haury said:


> A Korean watch .I assume it is South?


Hahahaha. Wait. Hahahahaha.

North Korean watch. Hahahahaha.

This is a North Korean watch


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Alrighty then, as promised - not that anyone's waiting - some (slightly) better pics.
> The new steel case version + the rosegold version from a couple of years ago.


You mentioned $119 shipped, but on the website the stainless steel version is listed at $105 and $30 more for sapphire crystal. Did they modify the price since you ordered?

There seems to be a bit of inconsistency between the Korean and English language website in terms of pricing. In particular, the Asian Unitas Flieger is cheaper than the enamel dress watch on the Korean website, but more expensive on the English website.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mleok said:


> You mentioned $119 shipped, but on the website the stainless steel version is listed at *$105 and $30 more for sapphire crysta*l. Did they modify the price since you ordered?
> 
> There seems to be a bit of inconsistency between the Korean and English language website in terms of pricing. In particular, the Asian Unitas Flieger is cheaper than the enamel dress watch on the Korean website, but more expensive on the English website.


Green: I have no idea about that. I saw their English website, and took note of their prices - for future buys, and to know how much to bid on the bay. 
I won both of mine on the bay, with no option of any crystal upgrade. (Not that I need it anyway.)

Brown: Again, no evidence-based info other than the back & forth some months ago with another member who sounded knowledgeable, and my conjecture based on that is this:

Tisell went through a period of stabilizing itself, trying to sort out for itself what's what, who's who in terms of Chinese manufacturers. They decided they would not continue to produce certain models, as they did not like certain movements for being unreliable, or too much of a hassle to rebuild, and dangerous for their reputation to sell overseas. Etc.

So, it is likely that the Korean site is offering some of their old stock (which they can repair easily if there's a problem for domestic buyers) in addition to the new, whereas the English site is offering only those items they feel extra confident about, items that can go overseas, and stay overseas.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Alrighty then, as promised - not that anyone's waiting - some (slightly) better pics.
> The new steel case version + the rosegold version from a couple of years
> 
> Could you supply a dead on side view of the crown on the stainless please.
> ...


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

mleok said:


> You mentioned $119 shipped, but on the website the stainless steel version is listed at $105 and $30 more for sapphire crystal. Did they modify the price since you ordered?


Their English site is rather unclear but my interpretation is that the front of the 44mm Marine is sapphire and the rear is mineral; and that the $30 crystal upgrade is to make the _rear_ crystal sapphire.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> Could you supply a dead on side view of the crown on the stainless please..


This is Tisell's own pic:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

JLesinski said:


> Their English site is rather unclear but my interpretation is that the front of the 44mm Marine is sapphire and the rear is mineral; and that the $30 crystal upgrade is to make the _rear_ crystal sapphire.


That's not my interpretation. I expect that both the front and back crystals are mineral unless you upgrade. I base this on the fact that on the Korean website, the default is sapphire, and you can reduce the price by choosing mineral glass instead. The textual description of the watch on the English site appears to be translated from this, but the default is now mineral glass, presumably so that they can advertise the watch at a lower price point.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> This is Tisell's own pic:
> 
> View attachment 3781258


Perfect. Thanks.!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, colleagues! I have posted here my Tisell watch last summer. And I am pleased to do it again.


----------



## simon-042 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who has posted pictures, it's good to see them "in the flesh" as it were!


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

elconquistador said:


> Hahahaha. Wait. Hahahahaha.
> 
> North Korean watch. Hahahahaha.
> 
> This is a North Korean watch


Nah, this is a North Korean watch (vintage). With an in-house mechanical movement of course.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

mleok said:


> That's not my interpretation. I expect that both the front and back crystals are mineral unless you upgrade. I base this on the fact that on the Korean website, the default is sapphire, and you can reduce the price by choosing mineral glass instead. The textual description of the watch on the English site appears to be translated from this, but the default is now mineral glass, presumably so that they can advertise the watch at a lower price point.


While I'd be inclined to agree with you simply because of the price point, check out the screengrab I pasted in below. The product description appears to clearly state that the rear display crystal is mineral while the front is an interior AR coated sapphire - which is what makes me think that the upgrade is for the rear, even though it fails to specify. If it were a translation issue I would expect the descriptions of the rear and front crystals to be substantially identical.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

JLesinski said:


> While I'd be inclined to agree with you simply because of the price point, check out the screengrab I pasted in below. The product description appears to clearly state that the rear display crystal is mineral while the front is an interior AR coated sapphire - which is what makes me think that the upgrade is for the rear, even though it fails to specify. If it were a translation issue I would expect the descriptions of the rear and front crystals to be substantially identical.


The description is ambiguous, and I would suggest asking.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

That seems very clear to me. Front saphire. Back mineral.
If someone obtains an answer, please post.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Can someone explain the method of payment on the English Tisell website? They talk about a virtual Paypal? What is this? Is it using your Paypal Mastercard, or do you send funds through Paypal, using an e-mail address they give you? Or some other method??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Ed P. said:


> Can someone explain the method of payment on the English Tisell website? They talk about a virtual Paypal? What is this? Is it using your Paypal Mastercard, or do you send funds through Paypal, using an e-mail address they give you? Or some other method??
> Thanks in advance!


It's the normal PayPal portal. So you can pay with your PayPal account, if you have one, or you can use your credit or debit card through PayPal's point of sale portal, meaning that you enter the information like normal but the info stays with PayPal and all Tisell gets is the money.

Any update on the shipping status, JellyTime?


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

JLesinski said:


> It's the normal PayPal portal. So you can pay with your PayPal account, if you have one, or you can use your credit or debit card through PayPal's point of sale portal, meaning that you enter the information like normal but the info stays with PayPal and all Tisell gets is the money.
> 
> Any update on the shipping status, JellyTime?


Thanks! I feel better about using their website, although I think I'll wait for a report from JellyTime, also.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Sullus said:


> Indeed. In my opinion, it unintentionally communicates a sense of inauthenticity.
> Curiously though, I'm not at all turned off by a New Zealander's choice to give his brand an name which conjures up "Old Italy".





Chronopolis said:


> Ya, I hear ya.
> 
> But to be a bit "academic" about it - just talking in general, ok? - this is exactly how real racism works - subconsciously, not in being outright rude or calling names.
> This insight is readily acknowledged in psychology. (See Zizek on this issue, for example.)
> ...


Chronopolis, I usually agree with you (particularly on issues of a sartorial nature) but I think the term "racism" needs to be replaced with "stereotyping." The latter can be more broadly applied to any preconceived (and sometimes rigid) ideas about specific individuals, groups (e.g., race, culture, nationality), or ways of doing things.

Stereotypes, an end result of schematic processing, are not necessarily false, discriminatory, or inflexible, but can be useful structures for helping us understand and categorize things in our world. It is a natural process and we all have them, though some folks are more flexible and more willing/able to see shades of gray. Things that don't seem to fit a common stereotype are going to stick out. If it seems that someone is trying to portray him/herself as something s/he is not, especially if it seems for gain, then a little voice whispers "this cat seems to be inauthentic." There is good reason for that: inauthenticity suggests wariness and possibly distrust is warranted for the sake of safety.

For that reason, a Korean company called "Tisell" sounds inauthentic to me because, well, without information to the contrary, it is inauthentic: it appears they are portraying themselves as something they are not for gain (inexplicably, I think it is a Swedish surname). As inauthentic as if this vanilla writer opened a food cart named "Jiro Dreams of Sushi Truck." Magrette may not have Italian roots, but at least founder Dion Wynyard McAsey is public and open about it, so at least the reader is given the opportunity to come to his/her own conclusions.

As I posted elsewhere, Tisell could easily have chosen a name that was palatable to a wide market while maintaining its Korean heritage. Perhaps even a "Western" word that gave a nod to Korean heritage, like the Celadon watch company in China (Or is that inauthentic as well? At least they make it sound good!).

And if you think "weird" names are a big problem for watch manufactures (that is, I think you are referring to "weird" to Western tastes), you need to hang out the Chinese Mechanical Forum and the microbrand/crowdfunding subforum for a while!

Respectfully, Hans


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Thanks! I feel better about using their website, although I think I'll wait for a report from JellyTime, also.


Yes, you just go through to your normal paypal portal to choose your payment option, as normal at the end.

Not much to report as of now, last tracking update was flying out of korea on the 25th. No ETA


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Update:
Kept it running constantly since my first post 5 days ago.
Now running +5 seconds.

Not too shabby.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

+5 over the five days total or +5 per day average?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> +5 over the five days total or +5 per day average?


Over 5 days. So, gained +1 sec a day.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Over 5 days. So, gained +1 sec a day.


Your thread title is seeming more accurate daily.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> Your thread title is seeming more accurate daily.


I think Tisell is what Parnis _COULD be_ - since they probably use the same parts - but only if Parnis would 
bother to undertake the same level of QC and cleaning(!!!!) that Tisell does, before casing it up.

I've heard this from several knowledgeable people - that there is nothing seriously wrong with Chinese made watches/parts, in fact, they are quite good mechanically, but they just don't give 2 chits about keeping things clean! 
So they break down due to eyelash hair, cigarette ash, etc. 
Idiotic, actually. So damn unnecessary.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Jellytime said:


> Yes, you just go through to your normal paypal portal to choose your payment option, as normal at the end.
> 
> Not much to report as of now, last tracking update was flying out of korea on the 25th. No ETA


Is it true that the price includes Express shipping from Korea to U.S.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, prices include shipping.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Jellytime said:


> Yes, prices include shipping.


Thanks! Is it Express shipping? It seems like you should have gotten yours by now if it is!


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Tisell type B pilot 43mm seems quite tempting.









I found a thread on a polish watch forum about them. Absolutely no idea what they're saying, but the pics are nice..


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Definitely tempted by the pilot watches - great looking pieces!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

JLesinski said:


> While I'd be inclined to agree with you simply because of the price point, check out the screengrab I pasted in below. The product description appears to clearly state that the rear display crystal is mineral while the front is an interior AR coated sapphire - which is what makes me think that the upgrade is for the rear, even though it fails to specify. If it were a translation issue I would expect the descriptions of the rear and front crystals to be substantially identical.


I emailed them about front crystal. Here's the response I got:

Yes, if you choose add US $ 30 a sapphire crystal options
Will be the front glass is shipped to the sapphire crystal.
Thank you.

Best regards,
TISELL


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

How long have they been around? I recall seeing the name before, know little about them


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> I emailed them about front crystal. Here's the response I got:
> 
> Yes, if you choose add US $ 30 a sapphire crystal options
> Will be the front glass is shipped to the sapphire crystal.
> ...


Interesting. Well I guess they should change their product description to be more clear


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

itsreallydarren said:


> I emailed them about front crystal. Here's the response I got:
> 
> Yes, if you choose add US $ 30 a sapphire crystal options
> Will be the front glass is shipped to the sapphire crystal.
> ...


Their reply sounds like gobbledygook. (And possibly evasive BS. if so, ARRGH! )

What/ How did you ask them? A straight YES or NO question? As in, "Your description states Sapphire. Does it have one NOW? Yes or no?"


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish they would put this one on their english site


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Their reply sounds like gobbledygook. (And possibly evasive BS. if so, ARRGH! )
> 
> What/ How did you ask them? A straight YES or NO question? As in, "Your description states Sapphire. Does it have one NOW? Yes or no?"


Here's how I phrased the question to them:

- Sapphire crystal brown strap version($+30.00)

Is the sapphire crystal an upgrade for the front glass?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone speak Korean?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

After 7 days: running 10 seconds ahead now.

So it gained a bit more in the last 2 days, than in the first 5. 
Still, not too bad at all.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

goody2141 said:


> I wish they would put this one on their english site
> 
> View attachment 3829386


Very nice and clean dial, is this a st19 watch?

Edit: I see from their page that is an st19 chronograph, but I can't see the price. Also, I noticed that they did their site in a way that you can't download their pictures, you can't even if you push f12 button to see the page source. Those koreans are tricky...


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmmm.....what is this?


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Great suggestion!

Yours is very nice (lovely hands) and the Pilot on their website is awesome as well. I just wish it was smaller.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Jellytime said:


> Hmmm.....what is this?


Have any other photos?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I just put my order in for this one. Got my fingers crossed, I'll chime in again when the watch comes in.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Alright little update. So last week I put in my order through their english site. It took him one business day to ship it out by Worldwide EMS with tracking. From South Korea to Michigan, USA took a bout a week. Which is not too bad at all.









Inside the package is just a well padded, protected watch. No watchbox, but if it keeps prices down, then I'm ok with that.

Initial impression is incredible value. Sapphire crystal, 9015, drilled lugs, display back, and the blued hands look great. Case is well made, nice crisp lines, and fully polished. I might do a proper review after I have a few weeks with her. I'll just leave these pics here


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Was there an upgrade for the sapphire crystal FRONT? Did this ever get clarified? What did u pay?


----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> [email protected] "Designed by Germany"
> 
> Really? By the whole nation?
> 
> Impressive.


With you on the funny attempt at grammar, but I must say the subtle hat tipping to the Nomos design is an admirable move and says something about the company.
Their designs don't really speak to me, but it's still very nice to see new brands popping up here


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Well since everything went smoothly for JellyTime I'll be placing an order of my own for one of the Roman numeral marine watches in a month or so after I pay down a pesky balance on one of my credit cards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

nello said:


> Was there an upgrade for the sapphire crystal FRONT? Did this ever get clarified? What did u pay?


I paid $135 total, $105 for the watch and $30 for the sapphire crystal option. I believe the the upgrade is for a sapphire front crystal. I'll know for sure when the watch arrives.

Edit*
Forgot to include the quote I was responding to.


----------



## mmkoebel (Apr 12, 2015)

How about a Swiss timepiece?


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

mmkoebel said:


> How about a Swiss timepiece?


They don't sell watches with Swiss movements, the company is Korean and they use Chinese or Japanese movements mostly.


----------



## hjimbg (May 5, 2015)

I think their Korean-only website, and their very European-sounding name, has impeded their market penetration significantly. The samples I've seen on WUS look quite nice, though.


----------



## dohcacr (Feb 18, 2015)

Dropped my Tisell Type B from a height of about 5' onto a hardwood floor yesterday morning. There is no external damage to the watch, and no change to the time keeping. The ST25 seems like a tough movement.


----------



## Luke Mallory (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice watch...except for the 'designed by Germany' part.

but then I'm not a fan of Germany...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I like the beveled the date window on that watch. 

It's a lot better than cut out window found on most Chinese watches.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I've had a Parnis Power Reserve for quite some time (actually got a 'good' one - take that, QC problems!) and I could not ask for better performance than it has given me. The ST25 definitely gets a thumbs-up from me. I also have two other watches with Sea-Gull movements (one of them has been rockin' for over 7 years) and I am very satisfied with them. 

When I see a watch that I might want to buy, it having a Sea-Gull powering it doesn't give me one moment's pause.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy for ya.
Somebody's gotta win the lottery, right? :-!

AND...
another update:
Has it been, what, 12 days or so? 
It's now running +27 seconds.

So, it's been speeding up a tad - going from +1 sec/day to +2.25 sec/day.

Maybe it will eventually stabilize around +3 sec/day.
Ain't nobdy complain at tis end! 



Keithcozz said:


> I've had a Parnis Power Reserve for quite some time (actually got a 'good' one - take that, QC problems!) and I could not ask for better performance than it has given me. The ST25 definitely gets a thumbs-up from me. I also have two other watches with Sea-Gull movements (one of them has been rockin' for over 7 years) and I am very satisfied with them.
> 
> When I see a watch that I might want to buy, it having a Sea-Gull powering it doesn't give me one moment's pause.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Happy for ya.
> Somebody's gotta win the lottery, right? :-!
> 
> AND...
> ...


Curious if you are wearing it constantly. Dial up when not worn? Desk diver job?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> Curious if you are wearing it constantly. Dial up when not worn? Desk diver job?


Wearing every other day - not doing anything strenuous. 
Dial up when not worn.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Pity the ST19 chronograph is 43 mm diameter, too big.


----------



## dawson (May 6, 2015)

Parnis Lover said:


> Pity the ST19 chronograph is 43 mm diameter, too big.


They'll be putting the 40mm ST2130 pilot up in about 4 weeks


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Impressive for the money, that's for sure. If you look at the movemement though, you can see why it is priced what it is.
The engraving leaves me pretty cold - it does nothing to enhance the looks and looks quite rough (especially the radiating lines), along the the Fast and Slow on the regulator. That wouldn't stop me getting one though.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow! Everybody's different. I think that it is actually rather pretty, and MUCH nicer-looking than I would have expected of a movement at this price.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

dawson said:


> They'll be putting the 40mm ST2130 pilot up in about 4 weeks


Still too much for a watch that could perfectly be 37mm. If they only made such a small version of the st19 chronograph, I would immediately buy at least one for myself.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

jupiter6 said:


> View attachment 3898810
> 
> Impressive for the money, that's for sure. If you look at the movemement though, you can see why it is priced what it is.
> The engraving leaves me pretty cold - it does nothing to enhance the looks and looks quite rough (especially the radiating lines), along the the Fast and Slow on the regulator. That wouldn't stop me getting one though.


This engraving is from the chinese manufacturer, we all know parnis parniguese with this same movement, we can't complain nothing to the korean assembler.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Keithcozz said:


> When I see a watch that I might want to buy, it having a Sea-Gull powering it doesn't give me one moment's pause.


My Parnis Power Reserve has a relatively loud rotor (but works well) but my Sea-Gull military watch has an awfully loud rotor. Based on this i think I will want to check any new seagull powered watch in person before buying.


----------



## honjgvf (May 7, 2015)

I think their Korean-only website, and their very European-sounding name, has impeded their market penetration significantly. The samples I've seen on WUS look quite nice, though.


----------



## seekawatch (Oct 15, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> I just put my order in for this one. Got my fingers crossed, I'll chime in again when the watch comes in.
> 
> View attachment 3860466


I like this model. Calatrava homage?


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

That case back is beeeOOOOOOtiful!!!!


Chronopolis said:


> Alrighty then, as promised - not that anyone's waiting - some (slightly) better pics.
> The new steel case version + the rosegold version from a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3766330
> ...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Bugra said:


> I like the beveled the date window on that watch.
> 
> It's a lot better than cut out window found on most Chinese watches.


Or Russian or Japanese or Swiss. Properly bevelled date windows, once a standard feature of even the cheapest of watches, have almost become a lost art.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Luke Mallory said:


> Nice watch...except for the 'designed by Germany' part....


What? _All_ of Germany? Was this some kind of national watch design competition?

Or is this a kind of vague acknowledgement of the Bauhaus origins of this design? i.e. 70 to 80 years ago virtually every watch company in Germany was making a watch that looked pretty much like this.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chascomm said:


> Or Russian or Japanese or Swiss. Properly bevelled date windows, once a standard feature of even the cheapest of watches, have almost become a lost art.


Come on? Really? There are cheap Swiss watches that still have a proper date window. The SD4k for example


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nello said:


> Come on? Really? There are cheap Swiss watches that still have a proper date window. The SD4k for example


The SD is a cheap watch? What are you hanging out on the affordable say forum for then?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kefirchick said:


> That case back is beeeOOOOOOtiful!!!!


It seems that they don't do it like that anymore.
The simple stripes are in the rosegold I got 2 years ago, but the new ones have the "engraving" (if one could call it that) in their new models. 
See Jupiter6 's pics a few posts above.

But that this price, one would have to be either insane or the fisherman's psychotically greedy wife to demand noteworthy decoration of any kind.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

kefirchick said:


> That case back is beeeOOOOOOtiful!!!!


Maybe is attractive but remember, quality is not that good: when I opened my parnis special6 and touched the regulation barrel, I saw it was flexible and so difficult to regulate, and barely noticeable movements made the watch too fast or slow. Really those movements are the cheapest thing.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

That NATO is superb. I would love to get one just like it for my Orient Mako. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mleok said:


> The SD is a cheap watch? What are you hanging out on the affordable say forum for then?


Sorry. That was heavy sarcasm. I do not currently own a watch over 700.00 us.

I agree that the date window has a nice bevel and I was comparing it to the window on the SD4K from Rolex.


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Just arrived today. Its little to say that i am more then happy with the watch! This strap is just until my perlon straps dont arrive.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Markoni BG said:


> Just arrived today. Its little to say that i am more then happy with the watch! This strap is just until my perlon straps dont arrive.


Very nice! I kinda like the weirdo salmon color strap.

If you don't mind-did you get the sapphire?
Happy with the crystal?


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanx Nello, i ordered navy blue, green and brown perlon, i think it will fit nicely. 

In regards to the glass, i did upgrade it for 30$, sapphire crystal with AR coating on the inside. Very happy with the purchase, and only spent 149$ with free shipping.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice pickup. Can't really complain at that price.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Markoni BG said:


> Thanx Nello, i ordered navy blue, green and brown perlon, i think it will fit nicely.
> 
> In regards to the glass, i did upgrade it for 30$, sapphire crystal with AR coating on the inside. Very happy with the purchase, and only spent 149$ with free shipping.


Just ordered the same with the sapphire.
Thanks for your help with the site. Honestly, I think it is this phone and/or tapatalk. It would not let me login.
Used a PC and login was successful. Paypaled the 149.00 and was out.
Will post up some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I could resist no longer. I ordered the pilot's watch.







With sapphire.


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats guys! I am sure you will like you piece. 

Here is another pic.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Is there anything that you're not so thrilled with about the Tisell?


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

To be honest, no. So far everything is as it should be. Further more, the watch its self looks much more expensive then it is. Since i just got it today, i have to test the time, and then i will have full opinion. P.s. one more good thing is the crown, it stands very firmly and there is no wobling around.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Markoni BG said:


> To be honest, no. So far everything is as it should be. Further more, the watch its self looks much more expensive then it is. Since i just got it today, i have to test the time, and then i will have full opinion. P.s. one more good thing is the crown, it stands very firmly and there is no wobling around.


This is all good to hear. Enjoy it!


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Keithcozz said:


> This is all good to hear. Enjoy it!


Thanks, hope you will enjoy it as much as i do! 
Regards


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I have nothing to do with them, but I just think they really deserve to be known better.
> 
> I just took delivery of a white porcelain dial classical model.
> My 2nd one from Tisell - the first was the same in Rosegold.
> ...


I placed my order for the "heritage" NATO. Got 15% off for liking them on the facebook. Thanks again!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to chronopolis for bringing this brand to our attention. Also wanted to thank all of you who contributed to this thread. I had been looking for an affordable pilot watch for awhile. I wanted an auto though, and there were not many options. 
I hold you all accountable for my continued addiction.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

My Tisell No.157 came in today. I fiddled around with it for a little bit and snapped some pictures before I left for work. 
When I get back I'm going to run it by the spectrograph app and see what kind of gains/loss shows up. Stay tuned for the details, in the mean time enjoy the quick snaps I took.

























(PS the case is stainless steel but in the photo looks gold because of the reflections from the box.)


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Great thread. I am very tempted by the Bauhaus.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> My Tisell No.157 came in today. I fiddled around with it for a little bit and snapped some pictures before I left for work.
> When I get back I'm going to run it by the spectrograph app and see what kind of gains/loss shows up. Stay tuned for the details, in the mean time enjoy the quick snaps I took.
> 
> View attachment 3949778
> ...


That watch is gorgeous, even the movement is well worth looking at. I am very interested in what the test results will be. Congrats!


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

honjgvf said:


> I think their Korean-only website, and their very European-sounding name, has impeded their market penetration significantly. The samples I've seen on WUS look quite nice, though.


Hi honjgvf - try Welcome to joyful online shopping! for their English website. I have a Flieger type A with the sapphire crystal and very happy with it, a great watch, cheers, Richard


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Here are some numbers I've recorded over the past day:

1st day
Dial Up: +19s
Crown Up: +14s
Crown Down: +12s

2nd day (morning)
Dial Up: +11s
Crown Up: +13s
Crown Down: +8s

2nd day (evening)
Dial Up: +14s
Crown Up: +5s
Crown Down: +1s

Here's a screen shot of the watches beat range.


----------



## Bureaupath (Dec 4, 2011)

rain dog said:


> Does anyone know? If not, any advice for dealing with encroaching senility?


Hahaha Yes, *Rain Dog* . . .The only solution for encroaching senility is a young mistress, preferably under 25 years of age. It won't help your memory loss much but after a while you won't care. Keep smiling . . .

Bureaupath


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Here are some numbers I've recorded over the past day:
> 
> 1st day
> Dial Up: +19s
> ...


Did you run the app at different stages in the "wind"? I.E. -curious what the numbers would be after 36 hrs of a full wind? At half a full wind?
I would think to get somewhat of an accurate guess, you would need to test the watch at different stages, add them together, and divide by the total number.
That may not make sense. I am exhausted.


----------



## Joe Byun (Dec 12, 2014)

I caved and ordered the Bauhaus Automatic . I hope to see it soon!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

nello said:


> Did you run the app at different stages in the "wind"? I.E. -curious what the numbers would be after 36 hrs of a full wind? At half a full wind?
> I would think to get somewhat of an accurate guess, you would need to test the watch at different stages, add them together, and divide by the total number.
> That may not make sense. I am exhausted.


I haven't done that yet. I plan on spending a bit more time getting more measurements with the watch at full wind/half wind.

So far, winding the watch up in the morning and wearing it throughout the day it gains about +4 seconds.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> I haven't done that yet. I plan on spending a bit more time getting more measurements with the watch at full wind/half wind.
> 
> So far, winding the watch up in the morning and wearing it throughout the day it gains about +4 seconds.


I am curious. Keep us posted. I am still waiting in my pilot to arrive.
What app are you using? External microphone being used, or cell phone.?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

In case anyone is still interested,
it;s been 3 weeks and my watch is running 50 seconds ahead of exact time.

So, +50 seconds divided by 21 days = +2.3 seconds/day.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> In case anyone is still interested,
> it;s been 3 weeks and my watch is running 50 seconds ahead of exact time.
> 
> So, +50 seconds divided by 21 days = +2.3 seconds/day.


I still say you have the creepiest avatar ever.

Carry on with the Tisell speak. I've had a tab open to the Flieger A for about a week now, hovering over the Add to cart every once in a while.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

For what it's worth, the description has been updated to clearly indicate that the $30 is to upgrade the front crystal to sapphire. I am contemplating the Arabic numeral enamel dial watch, but I'm a bit concerned about the 44mm size, given the somewhat dressy design of the watch.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> In case anyone is still interested,
> it;s been 3 weeks and my watch is running 50 seconds ahead of exact time.
> 
> So, +50 seconds divided by 21 days = +2.3 seconds/day.


Remind us chronopolis. Is it the hand wind with small seconds, nomos homage, or auto pilot. I don't remember. 
Great accuracy. 1 minute per month. Really cool.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

nello said:


> I am curious. Keep us posted. I am still waiting in my pilot to arrive.
> What app are you using? External microphone being used, or cell phone.?


I use an Android app called Wild Spectra.
WildSpectra Mobile
The creator of the app has posted here on WUS before.

The program can use either the devices microphone or an external mic. I wasn't happy with the results from the device microphone so I used an external mic. Nothing too fancy, it was was a pair of earbuds that came with the phone. I set the mic on a table and put the watch over it.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

mleok said:


> For what it's worth, the description has been updated to clearly indicate that the $30 is to upgrade the front crystal to sapphire. I am contemplating the Arabic numeral enamel dial watch, but I'm a bit concerned about the 44mm size, given the somewhat dressy design of the watch.


That's the watch I ordered from them. I'm a little torn with the watch. I really like the design and looks of the watch. The enamel dial is something you can really admire especially when the light hits it just right. On the other hand the 44mm size is a bit off putting, my measurements on it's lug to lug length is 51.5mm. The website states 50.5mm but I measured from tip to tip. My wrists are 6.5 so the watch runs large for me. I've switched out the original strap which felt thin for a thicker strap which made it more comfortable to wear. Personally, I would love it if the watch was around 38mm-40mm.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> Remind us chronopolis. Is it the hand wind with small seconds, nomos homage, or auto pilot. I don't remember.
> Great accuracy. 1 minute per month. Really cool.


It's the one I started the thread with.
White enamel, roman numerals. handcranker (6498), etc.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

My Bauhaus arrived yesterday; well packaged, no frills or any extras just the watch. I'm really impressed, at the price point looks very well executed and comes with decent but plain strap. Swapped it for another strap to match the blue hands and add a bit of zip and it looks pretty nice. Date window, meh, okayish, IMO takes a little away from the minimalist aesthetic style but is discreet enough, watch is slightly over-sized and wears a little big but I find it is not overbearing or aggressive and adds some presence on the wrist, lugs add a little interesting sculptural element that is angular but I find is a pleasant counterpoise to the round bezel and dial, nice break in case design with an engraved groove around the case side softens the side profile and links the edges of the lugs to bring the case and lug elements together... yes, I'm liking it quite a lot,  and although I haven't a Stowa or *sigh* Nomos to compare it holds it own nicely. Simple, stylish and nicely executed.

Keeper! Mind you, er.. they all are.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A picture is worth a dozen sentences of blah blah blah. ;-)



Yeknodathon said:


> My Bauhaus arrived yesterday; well packaged, no frills or any extras just the watch. I'm really impressed, at the price point looks very well executed and comes with decent but plain strap. Swapped it for another strap to match the blue hands and add a bit of zip and it looks pretty nice. Date window, meh, okayish, IMO takes a little away from the minimalist aesthetic style but is discreet enough, watch is slightly over-sized and wears a little big but I find it is not overbearing or aggressive and adds some presence on the wrist, lugs add a little interesting sculptural element that is angular but I find is a pleasant counterpoise to the round bezel and dial, nice break in case design with an engraved groove around the case side softens the side profile and links the edges of the lugs to bring the case and lug elements together... yes, I'm liking it quite a lot,  and although I haven't a Stowa or *sigh* Nomos to compare it holds it own nicely. Simple, stylish and nicely executed.
> 
> Keeper! Mind you, er.. they all are.


----------



## Luis Giordano (May 15, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> My Bauhaus arrived yesterday; well packaged, no frills or any extras just the watch. I'm really impressed, at the price point looks very well executed and comes with decent but plain strap. Swapped it for another strap to match the blue hands and add a bit of zip and it looks pretty nice. Date window, meh, okayish, IMO takes a little away from the minimalist aesthetic style but is discreet enough, watch is slightly over-sized and wears a little big but I find it is not overbearing or aggressive and adds some presence on the wrist, lugs add a little interesting sculptural element that is angular but I find is a pleasant counterpoise to the round bezel and dial, nice break in case design with an engraved groove around the case side softens the side profile and links the edges of the lugs to bring the case and lug elements together... yes, I'm liking it quite a lot,  and although I haven't a Stowa or *sigh* Nomos to compare it holds it own nicely. Simple, stylish and nicely executed.
> 
> Keeper! Mind you, er.. they all are.


does the back of your watch say "made by Germany" ?


----------



## wesnaw56 (May 15, 2015)

dawson said:


> They'll be putting the 40mm ST2130 pilot up in about 4 weeks


Just curious where you found this info/if anyone else can verify this?
Love the Pilot but looking for 40mm and im def willing to wait if it will be available in the next month or so.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Luis Giordano said:


> does the back of your watch say "made by Germany" ?


Er, it does. That is quite.. disturbing in a Teutonic on my wrist sort of way.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeknodathon said:


> Er, it does. That is quite.. disturbing in a Teutonic on my wrist sort of way.


Pics or it didn't happen... while you're at it, let's see the dial side too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I could no longer say no to that white dial, roman numerals dressy one. Ordered it with sapphire and a brown leather strap, as I've got a few too many black leather watches going already.

The 44mm size some are complaining about is actually a selling point for me -- 8.5 inch wrist upon which classic-sized dress watches often look a little small.


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

ordered the bauhaus earlier this week. "patiently" refreshing the delivery website every other hour. being korean had to get it even though its a little more expensive than the rodina. pretty excited for its arrival


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen... while you're at it, let's see the dial side too.


Aha, you want evidence, you want to oggle at seeschlangen strap delights and coo at the Germano-S. Korean hybrid wonder that just somehow urges me to take out an architect's mechanical propelling pencil and quickly knock off a couple of Gropius-style designs before breakfast?

But first, we need to prepare. Please sing along?











Yomyomyomyomyomyomyomyomyomyom


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice. Video Linky is broken tho


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

What is the bauhaus's white face like? Matte, shiny, metallic? Hard to glean from the photos. I know there's been some variance historically on these Asian-produced "Bauhaus" pieces. I'm curious where the Tisell falls on that spectrum.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Germany designed it well, my example; a flat matte white. It is not metallic and does not shine or glint in sunlight. Compared with a Skagen white dial it is not a pure white (and if it was, the dial would shout more especially for its size and minimalist markings) , there is a dab of "colour"; not grey but something that is warmer than the Skagen. Perhaps it is because of the blue strap, but with my old eyes just a very very almost unnoticeable slight hint of green to subdue it slightly.

Which, IMO, is a good thing; perhaps the markings could have been larger and the font thicker to fill in the space a little more, they sort of feel pushed to the edges as the Miyota spins the second hand (smoothly) around so a slight subduing in tone and colour sort of prevents things from getting out of control.

Normally with a new watch I slap it on, enjoy it for a few days, put it into rotation and move to finding the next. This one for some reason holds my interest more, its a little bit left field, borrows known cues and motifs but presents as something a bit quirky and off-beat that I find attractive but the watch does'nt shout it; it casually invites discovery. I like that.

So, what is S. Korean about it? I'm not quite sure. Perhaps it was built in a shipyard with exquisite attention to detail, or perhaps if I fiddle with the crown enough a tray might pop out the side for me to plug in a memory card or play a DVD? Somehow I doubt it. Just like the JDM models I enjoy (Seiko Cocktail Time, The Citizen HAQ) there is something in the interpretation that sparkles and draws me in; a bit of refined bling that is not ostentatious but considered and well done, exuberant and exciting that perhaps some European manufacturers miss in a rush to purity or perfection or commercial safety. So, not a dull, serious Bauhaus "please consider my form and function as I soak emotion from your body for the greater design good"... a K-POP Bauhaus "lets have some some fun and wiggle our butts in an elegant Bauhaus way because it is more fun". And it is astonishingly good value.

But it was Designed by Germany. I wouldn't want Germans to wiggle their collective butts, the S. Koreans seem to do it better. Its a Happy Bauhaus... who'd have thought of that?!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

dawson said:


> They'll be putting the 40mm ST2130 pilot up in about 4 weeks





wesnaw56 said:


> Just curious *where you found this info*/if anyone else can verify this?


I'm curious about this too.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> I'm curious about this too.


Here's is someones experience from Reddit on getting their hands on the 40mm version of the watch.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/35otiq

It sounds like Tisell can't produce enough to satisfy domestic demand for the time being so they have limited it to Korea only. However, from the reddit users account, asking them nicely from time to time might get you one.


----------



## dawson (May 6, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> Here's is someones experience from Reddit on getting their hands on the 40mm version of the watch.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Yes, that's my reddit account! And so far one confirmed other reddit user has succesfully purchased a 40mm through ebay private message off of Tisell and 3 or 4 have tried (but not confirmed their success)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I finally caved in and bought the type B pilot.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

dawson said:


> Yes, that's my reddit account! And so far one confirmed other reddit user has succesfully purchased a 40mm through ebay private message off of Tisell and 3 or 4 have tried (but not confirmed their success)


I am on that thread, too. It is almost like being famous!


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> I wish they would put this one on their english site
> 
> View attachment 3829386


I sent an email to Tissell inquiring about this particular model. They will sell this chronograph to the USA with free shipping for US$240 - email to them for details.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

USPS missed package note yesterday. Should have the pilot tonight.


----------



## Joe Byun (Dec 12, 2014)

Got my Bauhaus. For $170 you get (front) sapphire glass, a Miyota 9015, drilled lugs, heat treated blue hands, and an alright band; it is certainly the best value you can get out there! My only gripe about this watch is the "Designed by Germany" part. They could have written "German Design", oh well but again $170.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the watch but I would love it so much more if it didn't have the date window.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Any more derails about provenance? Is it really owned by Korean folk or is it a storefront of folks from elsewhere selling Chinese-made watches?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Got it. Case is better than expected. Movement is beautiful. Band is better(thicker) than I expected. Ok.
I have two days of classes starting tomorrow so just two quickies.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

nello said:


> Got it. Case is better than expected. Movement is beautiful. Band is better(thicker) than I expected. Ok.
> I have two days of classes starting tomorrow so just two quickies.


That is nice! I think I wanna order one of those now!


----------



## huster411 (Jan 15, 2014)

Can anyone give me a lug to lug measurement of the Tisell Bauhaus 9015 watch? I have tiny wrists (6") and this looks like a good alternative to the Rodina and the new Rodina 34.5mm version, but it might be too big for my wrists...


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

huster411 said:


> Can anyone give me a lug to lug measurement of the Tisell Bauhaus 9015 watch? I have tiny wrists (6") and this looks like a good alternative to the Rodina and the new Rodina 34.5mm version, but it might be too big for my wrists...


In their website they say it is 48mm.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

ElStyl said:


> In their website they say it is 48mm.


Just measured, mine is 48mm L2L, website is accurate. Here is mine on my 7.25" wrist. It wears larger than 38.5mm would suggest, but I think it's a size that a lot of people could pull off.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

+5 seconds a day so far. Enjoying it very much. It's a beautiful watch for the money










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihateusernames (May 25, 2015)

So I was about to go order one of the pilot models (thanks to this thread and others that pushed me over the edge ...) and I can't for the life of me figure out how to complete the order. I am using the English tisellkr.com page. I added an item to my cart, went through the preliminary process, and on the page where I input my name and address and select a payment method (only option given is PayPal), there's no way to advance any further -- no order button or anything. Is there something not obvious (or completely obvious :roll that I'm missing? I also could find no way of removing items from my cart ... accidentally added two and had to delete the Tisell cookie to start over.

In any case, I think I'll drop them a line and see what they say.


----------



## pri (Dec 7, 2014)

Now this is what needs to become available for us westerners


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ihateusernames said:


> So I was about to go order one of the pilot models (thanks to this thread and others that pushed me over the edge ...) and I can't for the life of me figure out how to complete the order. I am using the English tisellkr.com page. I added an item to my cart, went through the preliminary process, and on the page where I input my name and address and select a payment method (only option given is PayPal), there's no way to advance any further -- no order button or anything. Is there something not obvious (or completely obvious :roll that I'm missing? I also could find no way of removing items from my cart ... accidentally added two and had to delete the Tisell cookie to start over.
> 
> In any case, I think I'll drop them a line and see what they say.


Are u on a mobile?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihateusernames (May 25, 2015)

nello said:


> Are u on a mobile?


No, using my desktop computer. Should I be? I normally try to avoid making purchases on my phone because it's a pain in the rear, but that's not working out so far, lol.

Well, I'm looking at the mobile site and it looks like it'll actually work. My whole world's been turned upside down! This is the first time a website -- mobile optimized or otherwise -- actually seems to work better on a mobile platform. Thanks!


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

I find it strange they make you register as a non user but I didn't have any issues doing it on a desktop.



ihateusernames said:


> No, using my desktop computer. Should I be? I normally try to avoid making purchases on my phone because it's a pain in the rear, but that's not working out so far, lol.
> 
> Well, I'm looking at the mobile site and it looks like it'll actually work. My whole world's been turned upside down! This is the first time a website -- mobile optimized or otherwise -- actually seems to work better on a mobile platform. Thanks!


----------



## ihateusernames (May 25, 2015)

Well, at any rate, the website works fine on my phone and tablet, so maybe their PC site is down? Just ordered one, now the waiting begins! Hope I don't find myself a sudden US Tisell distributor in a couple weeks, though.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I had problems on my desktop. It would never go into paypal for some reason. This may have happened to ihateusernames also. Glad everyone got their order in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

No idea whether this is a factor, but most Korean websites are designed to work much better with Internet Explorer than other browsers. It is changing now, but in the recent past, many Korean websites wouldn't work right at all on Firefox. I would be surprised if this is the problem, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

pri said:


> View attachment 4102553
> 
> Now this is what needs to become available for us westerners


Good looking watch!

'Could do without the "chronometer" on the dial, though. Although technically true, it does mislead the reader toward thinking it a Swiss COSC officially certified chronometer.

On the other hand, who died and let the Swiss control public perception of _English_ words such as "chronometer" (cf. "chronomètres" which is French, one of their 4 national languages)?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> On the other hand, who died and let the Swiss control public perception of _English_ words such as "*chronometer*" (cf. "chronomètres" which is French, one of their 4 national languages)?


And who died and let the English language mangle _Greek _words to mean whatever one feels like?
I am totally OK with *chronometer: time measurer*... without any suggestion of any particular degree of accuracy.


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

I also had some problems, when i was ordering it from tisellkr.com. There wasnt my country (serbia) on the shipping list to choose it, but it was there as an option when i was registering to their site. Anyway i sorted a problem by sending them email. They sent me invoice via PP, and i made payment there without going to the site. 

Here are some pics taken by mu lady, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

pri said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4102553&d=1432517781"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just email the owner. I asked and was told I could order one, was given a quote and just pay via PayPal


----------



## nick2ck (May 4, 2015)

I just ordered my Tisell Bauhaus, my second purchase in as many months that was directly influenced by WUS, I don't know whether to thank you or block the site, but either way I'm excited! I'll be sure to post some shots when I receive it.


----------



## T4ylormade (May 13, 2015)

Has anyone been able to contact Tisell through email? I am trying to reach out to see if they can produce the Tisell Pilot Watch 43mm Seagull movement in a 40mm but I can't find their email anywhere.

Anyone have luck contacting them to see if they make different sizes in their watches?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

T4ylormade said:


> Has anyone been able to contact Tisell through email? I am trying to reach out to see if they can produce the Tisell Pilot Watch 43mm Seagull movement in a 40mm but I can't find their email anywhere.
> 
> Anyone have luck contacting them to see if they make different sizes in their watches?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


[email protected]

Their email is at the very bottom of their website, it took me a while to find it when I first started looking to contact them. They reply very quickly to emails. If you look on their korean language website they have a lot more watches in different sizes.


----------



## violaguy5 (May 18, 2015)

I have ordered from them at

[email protected]


----------



## T4ylormade (May 13, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Their email is at the very bottom of their website, it took me a while to find it when I first started looking to contact them. They reply very quickly to emails. If you look on their korean language website they have a lot more watches in different sizes.


Thank you! I am hoping to get the pilot watch in a 41 or 40mm!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just received mine today. Didn't like the strap so I changed to mesh. Nice watch but the rotor is really loud. If the rotor wasn't so loud the watch would seem to be of much better quality. IMHO. But an excellent value. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> Nice watch but the rotor is really loud. If the rotor wasn't so loud the watch would seem to be of much better quality.


Good ol' Miyota-Rotor.

It's the price you pay for it being an incredibly competent movement at that price.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Checked my order status today and saw 'delivered' - yippee! Came home to find ....

A note from Parcel force that I owed customs duty before they would deliver it.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

That sucks. No custom fees for me.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks great on mesh. Always enjoyed rotor noise. May be a fetish of mine


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jellytime said:


> That sucks. No custom fees for me.


Really? Did anyone else in the uk get hit with custom duties or was I just unlucky?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

I am not from UK, i am from Serbia and had to pay the customs and tax. But the guy from Tisell writes on the package lower value so you wont be charged for the full amount. They wrote on my package 85$US so i was charged for that amount... i know it sucks, but what can you do.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Markoni BG said:


> I am not from UK, i am from Serbia and had to pay the customs and tax. But the guy from Tisell writes on the package lower value so you wont be charged for the full amount. They wrote on my package 85$US so i was charged for that amount... i know it sucks, but what can you do.


Ah well, at least I'm helping to keep the lights on for her majesty.

It arrived pretty soon after that and I'm wearing it now. Really enjoying it, it's a beautiful piece. Wasn't feeling the love for the strap though, ended up putting it on a riveted black 22mm strap that I had lying around, but will be giving some thought to a decent pair of new shoes.

I would add some snaps but Tapattack keeps dying every time I try attach a photo. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Mehhh... at least you got your watch, and enjoy it, its a nice piece. 

Post some pics on black strap when you can, its not bad idea for winter combo.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

One in flight to UK... what has been peoples experience with delivery time to UK?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> One in flight to UK... what has been peoples experience with delivery time to UK?


Not exactly super fast. Ordered on 18th May, delivered on 3rd June.

But TBH, other watches I've ordered from the east in the past have taken about that long anyway.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Just received mine today. Didn't like the strap so I changed to mesh. Nice watch but the rotor is really loud. If the rotor wasn't so loud the watch would seem to be of much better quality. IMHO. But an excellent value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take it to a watch maker and have the rotor removed. No....wait a minute don't do that. The watch looks great by the way. They all do. I might have to buy one of their nav b fliegers.


----------



## nick2ck (May 4, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> Just received mine today. Didn't like the strap so I changed to mesh. Nice watch but the rotor is really loud. If the rotor wasn't so loud the watch would seem to be of much better quality. IMHO. But an excellent value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this bracelet? It's perfect for this watch.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

nick2ck said:


> Where did you get this bracelet? It's perfect for this watch.


It does look good doesn't it? It's Staib mesh which I purchased from Amazon. A little on the expensive side but excellent quality and it has some heft to it. It's also easy to size.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

It looks like they've finally stocked the 40 mm Pilot watch to their online store! I sent them a message on eBay and they replied to me this morning saying I could buy it directly from their online store. Link here


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

I wish they had a bauhaus model with a small second dial, I like that, it adds more character into the watch

Kinda like this


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Enjoying my Tisell. Running about + 8 a day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So my Tisell Lumi-Fleiger (that's what I'm calling it anyway) arrived today. Strap is average, not bad but average. However the watch itself is lovely, nice and simple.

Full C3 SuperLuminova type-A dial, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 movement (hand winding but not hacking).

42mm case diameter ex crown, 51mm lug to lug, 13mm thick.










Screw down crown, unscrewed.










Display caseback.










Very, VERY slightly domed sapphire crystal.










Whole dial is luminous.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! 
But I wonder they didn't put their name on it,



BlackrazorNZ said:


> So my Tisell Lumi-Fleiger (that's what I'm calling it anyway) arrived today.
> 
> Whole dial is luminous.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> But I wonder they didn't put their name on it,


Most fleiger watches don't. The Tisell name is on the caseback.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Most fleiger watches don't. The Tisell name is on the caseback.


Is that right? Didn't know that.
Did I get swindled then with this? Aristo.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Is that right? Didn't know that.
> Did I get swindled then with this? Aristo.


Hah! Hardly swindled, it's a lovely watch.

Sometimes manufacturers add a brand name to their fleiger/pilot watches, sometimes they don't. Sometimes they even vary within the brand - see Archimedes pilot watch range, about 50/50 split between branded and unbranded - ARCHIMEDE - Mechanical watches - Made in Germany - and in fact sometimes it even varies within a single range


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So my Tisell Lumi-Fleiger (that's what I'm calling it anyway) arrived today. Strap is average, not bad but average. However the watch itself is lovely, nice and simple.
> 
> Full C3 SuperLuminova type-A dial, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 movement (hand winding but not hacking).
> 
> ...


What's the price for this one?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a special order, you have to request the upgrades via email. But with upgrades included, $130 USD delivered to New Zealand so probably same to US.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I cannot wait for my Tisell to be delivered! Last tracking stated it was on a plane to Moscow (I hope straight to the US after that) on the 9th!!! Hearing with some of the delivery times from my fellow Michiganders, I assume I should have this on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

thomasp said:


> I cannot wait for my Tisell to be delivered! Last tracking stated it was on a plane to Moscow (I hope straight to the US after that) on the 9th!!! Hearing with some of the delivery times from my fellow Michiganders, I assume I should have this on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week!


I also live in Michigan and ordered mine on 5-17. It was shipped on the 22nd and I received it on the 29th. Took 1 week after shipping. Waiting is the hardest part.  Oh the anticipation.! Enjoy your new purchase.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My 44 handwind turned up today... after I paid taxes:-(

Anyway lovely watch but just too big for me so will have to go probably.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Well. They sound and look great and the price is right. So I ordered one of their pilots/nav b with the A type dial. ~160$AUD delivered can't go wrong. I am going to put it straight onto a nato which is unusual for me.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

So very versatile.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think 'll wait for July and get the high beat movement they added. Only $30 more. Sapphire in the stock model

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Weston1 said:


> I think 'll wait for July and get the *high beat movement they added*. Only $30 more. Sapphire in the stock model
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


I didn't see that mentioned anywhere.
Is it really there, or... do I just suck at reading?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I didn't see that mentioned anywhere.
> Is it really there, or... do I just suck at reading?


The link goes to a 40mm pilot saying out of stock for dial rework. Back in July.
It says it has a seagull st2130. That is a high beat 28800 movement.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I didn't see that mentioned anywhere.
> Is it really there, or... do I just suck at reading?


I think it's new. If I recall there were 2 pilot watches originally. I noticed after posting that it is only 40mm so I may end up getting the 44mm any way.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I bought a couple more since I started this thread.
But I gotta tell this story of how cool them Tisell people are.

See, I figured I would like the ARABIC version as well, so I specified the ARABIC model, but by mistake, they sent me a ROMAN model, which I already have one of.

So I PM'd him about returning it, and he (Mr. Lee, I think) graciously granted.

Then, I thought better of the situation: it was a hassle for all parties involved, 
and he'd end up losing money on a sale that wasn't much to begin with.

So, I decided that I would keep it and give it to a friend.

So, I ended up ordering another one - won it on eBay.

Guess what they did? Free shipping! 
And then, recently, I won the bid on a 43mm Pilot with Blue Hands.

And guess what they did this time?
They upgraded the crystal to sapphire! Thanking me for my continued patronage, etc.
I was floored. It was not really necessary for them to do that, but they did, just to show how cool they are.
Dayum.

Thank you Tisell! |>


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> I think it's new. If I recall there were 2 pilot watches originally. I noticed after posting that it is only 40mm so I may end up getting the 44mm any way.


The ST25 is much better looking. That does not really mean anything. Only time will tell about durability with the ST25 vs. 2824 clones.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I bought a couple more since I started this thread.
> But I gotta tell this story of how cool them Tisell people are.
> 
> See, I figured I would like the ARABIC version as well, so I specified the ARABIC model, but by mistake, they sent me a ROMAN model, which I already have one of.
> ...


Nice! But they should make you a partner based on all the WUS customers that have gotten thrown their way (including me) from your thread.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice! But they should make you a partner based on all the WUS customers that have gotten thrown their way (including me) from your thread.


Aw, I am just happy to see good, honest, hard-working people succeed in whatever they've set out to do is all.
I'd be happy to help them out if they need my paltry talent.

I won't be surprised to see them rise slowly (but surely) over time, and make their own designs.

A firm foundation is a must: in customer trust and their own confidence.
I think they have the right attitude, patience, and discipline to do that -- unlike some startups (that I won't mention) who are in it with their "fake it till u make it" approach.


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

*Say it ain't so! Looks like the Bauhaus is out of stock. Any one know when they will be back in stock?*
P00000BD] SOLD OUT 
ProductSOLD OUTCountry of OriginSouth Korea *Price**$170.00*Product CodeP00000BDDomestic / International Shippingoversea deliveryShipping (Charge)Free
Payment for ShippingRegistered Shipping (Express)


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Parnis Lover said:


> I see on their korean page that they sell parnis too. I became thinking the watches are from China and the only korean thing is the site.


Im sure theyre manufctured in the same factory. Anybody can get on alibaba and find a manufacturer that will make those same watches with whatever name they want on the dial.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

well. My watch has shipped. I assume it will take a few weeks. My first fleiger with the A type dial. I am still not sure if I like A type or not but time will tell.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I just noticed the Tisell Bauhaus is back in stock that the rear engraving had been updated to read "German Design" instead of "Designed by Germany". No photos of new engraving though.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> I just noticed the Tisell Bauhaus is back in stock that the rear engraving had been updated to read "German Design" instead of "Designed by Germany". No photos of it yet though.
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


Mine says "Designed by Germany". Wonder if it'll be a collectors item now. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> I just noticed the Tisell Bauhaus is back in stock that the rear engraving had been updated to read "German Design" instead of "Designed by Germany". No photos of new engraving though.
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


Maybe they read this thread


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> I just noticed the Tisell Bauhaus is back in stock that the rear engraving had been updated to read "German Design" instead of "Designed by Germany". No photos of new engraving though.
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


That engraving was the major reason I didn't go for it. I even thought about writing them about it on their website to change it.

I guess somebody already did! Now the only reason I'm hesitating is the fact that I already own three watches with 9015 movement. But does that matter???


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

About "designed by Germany", I heard that koreans have a huge collective attitude, so maybe they tend to reward not single people but the whole nation. In the same way they say "our house" or "our nation" and not "my house" or "my nation". The wife itself says "our husband" but fortunately, husbands DON'T say "our wife"..... :-d


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Mesh for summer time!


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Markoni BG said:


> Mesh for summer time!


Stunning! I am waiting for mine to be delivered. It hit my area today and SHOULD be out for delivery. I went with the small seconds and hand wind version though. I've already bought 3 straps for it and don't know what I'm going to put on it first!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Parnis Lover said:


> About "designed by Germany", I heard that koreans have a huge collective attitude, so maybe they tend to reward not single people but the whole nation. In the same way they say "our house" or "our nation" and not "my house" or "my nation". The wife itself says "our husband" but fortunately, husbands DON'T say "our wife"..... :-d


That's only partially true
I studied the language many years ago, while I was working there.
Fascinating history, their written language.
The SPOKEN language is probably one of the most difficult languages in the world to learn for foreigners. But their alphabet is super easy - and their writing is phonetic. A marvel of an invention, actually.

Their use of the possessive "our" as in your examples, does NOT connote that the person or thing is actually shared.

"Our" merely indicates that the SUBJECT / TOPIC is being shared in the conversation - which obviously requires at least another person.

So, "our husband" in a conversation means "(my) husband who is featured in OUR conversation," so as to create a more inclusive ambience, so the other parties can feel at ease in speaking of the subject also.

And they do this mostly when the conversation is pleasant, fun, and chatty, not serious.
Once it is something serious or negative, they resort to "MY," as in "I think 'MY' husband is cheating."

As for "nation," I think anybody anywhere would refer to his/her nation as "our" nation when speaking to compatriots. 
After all, a 'nation' is a collectively shared thing by definition anyway.

Naturally, like anyone else speaking of HIS country, no Korean would ever say "our country" when speaking to any group that has non-Koreans.
They would unambiguously say "MY country."


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Markoni BG said:


> Mesh for summer time!
> 
> View attachment 4356554


That's the 43mm right?
I would have never thought that would look good. It does. Excellent taste sir.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> That's only partially true
> I studied the language many years ago, while I was working there.
> Fascinating history, their written language.
> The SPOKEN language is probably one of the most difficult languages in the world to learn for foreigners. But their alphabet is super easy - and their writing is phonetic. A marvel of an invention, actually.
> ...


I'm a Korean guy myself and pretty impressed with this explanation. Somebody actually did study!


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

@Thomasp - ahhh sweet problems!!  The point with this pilot is that it is very versatile in regards to the straps. Mesh, perlon, leather, they all work well on this model, so please make sure you post some pics when yours arrive. 

@Nello - Yeap, thats the 43mm model. Thanks, it looks rather elegant with this combo and in regards to the mesh i got the inspiration by wkw user! Thanks Bernard!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

It was clear to me that the whole thing was about creating an inclusive atmosphere, and I presume this could be the case when we come to the "made by Germany", if they like german products. In any case, being a korean watch I think we can accept such an error as another feature of watches coming from Asia...



Chronopolis said:


> That's only partially true
> I studied the language many years ago, while I was working there.
> Fascinating history, their written language.
> The SPOKEN language is probably one of the most difficult languages in the world to learn for foreigners. But their alphabet is super easy - and their writing is phonetic. A marvel of an invention, actually.
> ...


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Update:
> Kept it running constantly since my first post 5 days ago.
> Now running +5 seconds.
> 
> Not too shabby.


*RE: "Movement: Miyoya 9015 Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour, +/-25sec/1day" (for the Bauhaus)*
*Glad to see that the Bauhaus are back in stock.*
*Does it bother anyone that the web site says ..... +/- 25 sec/day? That seems like a lot to me!
**
*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kefirchick said:


> *RE: "Movement: Miyoya 9015 Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour, +/-25sec/1day" (for the Bauhaus)*
> *Glad to see that the Bauhaus are back in stock.*
> *Does it bother anyone that the web site says ..... +/- 25 sec/day? That seems like a lot to me!
> *


They all say that just to be on the safe side.
But I've never seen/owned a watch that actually was off by that much.

It would appear that with today's vastly improved technology, the once much-vaunted 
10 seconds per day COSC thing is now more common, even with humble watches.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

kefirchick said:


> Does it bother anyone that the web site says ..... +/- 25 sec/day? That seems like a lot to me!


It's a Miyota 9015. It'd be lucky to be 1/10th of that in reality.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

My Tisell pilot watch arrived today. I quickly put it on a Bond NATO.


----------



## GHerber (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the Tisell Type B Pilot with ST2505. Runs 20s slow consistently over 7 days. I can set this watch on Monday morning, wear it all week and not have to bother with resetting. Could be I just got lucky and Sea-Gull screwed this movement together _just right._ Paid $119 USD including shipping from Korea. I think it's a real bargain.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

GHerber said:


> I have the Tisell Type B Pilot with ST2505. *Runs 20s slow consistently over 7 days*. I can set this watch on Monday morning, wear it all week and not have to bother with resetting...


Wait, that sounds very ambiguous to me, the way you worded it.

You mean, it started out 20 sec behind correct time, and STAYED THERE?
So, that means it is +- 0 sec/day? Running absolutely on time?

Or do you mean its LOSING 20 sec per day?

Or, it lost 20 seconds OVER A PERIOD of 7 days(roughly -3 sec/day) ?


----------



## GHerber (Mar 24, 2011)

Clarification; Set to the NIST time Monday morning and then checked Sunday night (note: there are nearly seven days between Monday and Sunday) the watch will be ~20 slow over 7 days OR in other words the watch would appear to lose ~2.8s per day on average. Which in my book is rather good at this price point.


----------



## GHerber (Mar 24, 2011)

Do I need to get the timegrapher out?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

GHerber said:


> Clarification; Set to the NIST time Monday morning and then checked Sunday night (note: there are nearly seven days between Monday and Sunday) the watch will be ~20 slow over 7 days OR in other words the watch would appear to lose ~2.8s per day on average. Which in my book is *rather good at this price point*.


OK, got it.
Hell, that's pretty good at ANY price point!

I am pretty sure SeaGull didn't do that. 
Or, rather, I am more inclined to think that Tisell made that happen by regulating the poo outtavit. 
Tisell cannot possibly be getting so many of their SeaGulls already so well regulated.
It's too unlikely.


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> So very versatile.
> *
> Each one better than the next! A question for you: Does the Bauhaus hack?*


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Did anybody choose the Tisell st19 chronograph? I'm curious to read comments about, finish, blued hands and so on...


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

Parnis Lover said:


> Did anybody choose the Tisell st19 chronograph? I'm curious to read comments about, finish, blued hands and so on...


Review - 30만원에 부엉이를느껴보고싶다고? 그럼 넌 ST19야!
It's in Korean, but there are some photos you can see.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Parnis Lover said:


> Did anybody choose the Tisell st19 chronograph? I'm curious to read comments about, finish, blued hands and so on...


I'm getting one next payday, so if you're not in a rush I'll probably post a review.

Not my pics, but should give you an indication as to overall appearance.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am assuming you will be ordering through his Korean language site?
Because, there are NO chronos on offer on his international/English language site.

I am rather surprised that they are willing to sell their ST19 chronos overseas at all.

My understanding is, Tisell are not as confident with this movement, and are hesitant to ship them out of the country, as they cannot provide A/S. 
All the potential shipping back and forth would simply be too much of a burden to bear, to say nothing of the potential damage to their reputation.

I *REALLY* do like the designs that are possible with the ST19, but I have no confidence in the movement. 
My one and only experience with another brand using this same movement was just too awful.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm getting one next payday, so if you're not in a rush I'll probably post a review.
> 
> Not my pics, but should give you an indication as to overall appearance.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

thomasp said:


> My Tisell pilot watch arrived today. I quickly put it on a Bond NATO.


I love how the tick marks are reflected on the inner bezel and create an additional "ring" of tick marks!


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I love how the tick marks are reflected on the inner bezel and create an additional "ring" of tick marks!


You're correct! I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

locolegs said:


> Review - 30ë§Œì›�ì-� ë¶€ì-‰ì�´ë¥¼ëŠ�ê»´ë³´ê³.ì‹¶ë‹¤ê³.? ê·¸ëŸ¼ ë„Œ ST19ì•¼!
> It's in Korean, but there are some photos you can see.


Thanks, I'll go by google translations, I love korean but this is still too heavy for me...



BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm getting one next payday, so if you're not in a rush I'll probably post a review.
> 
> Not my pics, but should give you an indication as to overall appearance.


No money, no rush, I have just purchased a couple of "poor man" watches...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ho ho ho, this just came in. Pilot B-type.
Changed the strap to my old Jurgen's.

Some quick 'n dirteh: Outta the box, and after the strap change.
Better pics later.

The lume's killin' me.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Ho ho ho, this just came in. Pilot B-type.
> Changed the strap to my old Jurgen's.
> 
> Some quick 'n dirteh: Outta the box, and after the strap change.
> ...


Nice man! What size is that? 43mm
How does the lume compare to the type a?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

43mm.
Type A? Don't have that one, so I don't know.
But I would assume they're the same.
It sure is a dang purty blue.



nello said:


> Nice man! What size is that? 43mm
> How does the lume compare to the type a?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I *REALLY* do like the designs that are possible with the ST19, but I have no confidence in the movement.


Isn't it the same movement used in the 1963 seagull chronographs that everyone seems quite enamoured with?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> 43mm.
> Type A? Don't have that one, so I don't know.
> But I would assume they're the same.
> It sure is a dang purty blue.


At this point, I just assumed you had one of every model and a few prototypes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> At this point, I just assumed you had one of every model and a few prototypes.


Haha, not yet. It might come to that, we'll see.

I would REALLY like one of those chronos... but not sure if I wanna chance it again with that movement.
I had a bad experience with it (the Seagull chrono movement itself, not with any Tisell chronos as such), but many people have nothing but good things to say about it, so.... still on the fence.

If Tisell could offer some kind of guarantee, I would get one, but I think they do not.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

i have a seagull 1963 and nothing bad to report, no defects.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Haha, not yet. It might come to that, we'll see.
> 
> I would REALLY like one of those chronos... but not sure if I wanna chance it again with that movement.
> I had a bad experience with it (the Seagull chrono movement itself, not with any Tisell chronos as such), but many people have nothing but good things to say about it, so.... still on the fence.
> ...


I feel ya'. I would like a profile picture showing the side of the case and crystal height whenever you can.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Isn't it the same movement used in the 1963 seagull chronographs that everyone seems quite enamoured with?


The Lew &Huey Riccardo used it and has subsequently been thoroughly maligned due to some issues with the movement.

That said, folks who have the HKEd 1963 generally seem happy with it. I have no problems with mine.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> The Lew &Huey Riccardo used it and has subsequently been thoroughly maligned due to *some issues with the movement.*
> 
> That said, folks who have the HKEd 1963 generally seem happy with it. I have no problems with mine.


D'oh!!!!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> D'oh!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4391282


What? Did I mess up the history? Correct me if I'm wrong. This is about the ST-19, not the Riccardo.

Edit: ah, here it is... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ricc...-1083309.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1083309


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

Parnis Lover said:


> i have a seagull 1963 and nothing bad to report, no defects.


*I have two moonphase watches with Seagull ST25 movements(Maurice Blum and Bella Luna by Colomer & Sons) and they both run fast-30 sec/ 24 hours. Sometimes, the Bella Luna will run fine for a day, and then skip to 2 minutes fast if I wear it two days in a row. Overnight position changes don't seem to slow them down. I am usually late where ever I go, so I am ok with it. No one here in the states will open them because they have Chinese movements. Once the new wears off, I may try to open the back myself and try my hand at regulating one or the other. In the mean time, I have my eye on the Tisell Bauhaus because it has a Miyota movement. I think I have enough Sea gulls for now. 
*


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

The tisel bauhaus are lovely 
38mm are meaby too small ?


Bonne journée


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No, no, I got you.



hanshananigan said:


> What? Did I mess up the history? Correct me if I'm wrong. *This is about the ST-19*, not the Riccardo.
> 
> Edit: ah, here it is... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ricc...-1083309.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1083309


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> 43mm.
> Type A? Don't have that one, so I don't know.
> But I would assume they're the same.
> It sure is a dang purty blue.


Beautiful... Blue...and Bright 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

lechat said:


> The tisel bauhaus are lovely
> 38mm are meaby too small ?
> 
> Bonne journée


It actually wears bigger than its size because it lacks a bezel. I prefer 42mm watches and the Bauhaus wears about the same. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

lechat said:


> The tisel bauhaus are lovely
> 38mm are meaby too small ?
> 
> Bonne journée


It is small but it does wear large due to the design style. I have a Rodina that I can pull off with 7.5" wrists.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice looking watch but at 44mm and all dial I feel it would look like a wrist clock. I have 7.5" wrist and sold my 42mm Tissot Tradition for that very reason, I think it looks absurd to wear a dinner plate. I'll pass.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

On a 7.25 inch wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## lasvagabond (Jun 19, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> On a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great!


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

That does look great. I have one on the way. I did a quick search on watchrecon and found that other watches with the Miyota 9015 were about twice the price of this one. A 28,800 bph movement for $170? I had to snap one up.

Where did you get that shark mesh by the way- it goes great with that watch?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

[/QUOTE]Where did you get that shark mesh by the way- it goes great with that watch?[/QUOTE]

It's a Staib mesh I purchased from Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> On a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that dial is too big. Not necessarily for your wrist, but look at the way the date window is kind of "floating" out there away from the minute markers. If the dial was smaller they wouldn't have had to do that, and would have been able to snug it up closer to the 3 o'clock index, the way every other marker is.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> Yeah, that dial is too big. Not necessarily for your wrist, but look at the way the date window is kind of "floating" out there away from the minute markers. If the dial was smaller they wouldn't have had to do that, and would have been able to snug it up closer to the 3 o'clock index, the way every other marker is.





































































The only one I find, and it was a quick search, that has the date placed as you say is the Nomos that has an in house movement. I could be wrong but how the date is placed is not out of the norm.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Malice 146 said:


> The only one I find, and it was a quick search, that has the date placed as you say is the Nomos that has an in house movement. I could be wrong but how the date is placed is not out of the norm.


These examples just illustrate the fact that most modern sized watched still rely on movements that were designed decades ago, when the average watch size was substantially smaller.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

mleok said:


> These examples just illustrate the fact that most modern sized watched still rely on movements that were designed decades ago, when the average watch size was substantially smaller.


Probably because it's cheaper to design a watch around a movement then design the movement to fit the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> Yeah, that dial is too big. Not necessarily for your wrist, but look at the way the date window is kind of "floating" out there away from the minute markers. If the dial was smaller they wouldn't have had to do that, and would have been able to snug it up closer to the 3 o'clock index, the way every other marker is.


I agree that the Tissel date window seems to be "floating" and that it doesn't look so good (I think the date window is too small as well). I would say the same about the Aristo watches in Malice's post. In contrast, the Junkers, Junghans, and Dugena have the window in the same place BUT have the marker fill in the space on the dial, which keeps the window from the perception of floating. Also, there is text opposite the date (on left) that offers balance.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> I agree that the Tissel date window seems to be "floating" and that it doesn't look so good (I think the date window is too small as well). I would say the same about the Aristo watches in Malice's post. In contrast, the Junkers, Junghand, and Dugena have the window in the same place BUT have the marker fill in the space on the dial, which keeps the window from the perception of floating. Also, there is text opposite the date (on left) that offers balance.


And, I agree with this.
It's not about whether the movement is too small, that left the window "floating."
There are many ways to balance it.

Putting it at 6 would have eliminated this problem, as we see in the Stowa.

I am sorry to see this on the Tisell, as I really could have liked it enough to buy one.
I wish they had never put one in at all.
But as-is? Dial totally destroyed.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> I agree that the Tissel date window seems to be "floating" and that it doesn't look so good (I think the date window is too small as well). I would say the same about the Aristo watches in Malice's post. In contrast, the Junkers, Junghans, and Dugena have the window in the same place BUT have the marker fill in the space on the dial, which keeps the window from the perception of floating.


Exactly. Those examples only prove the point I was making about the Tissel. Other than the Aristo, the rest use some type of "connecting" mark to tie a date window to the outer markers.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

The good thing is Tisell seems to monitor this thread. I remember a lot of people didn't like the "Designed by Germany" engraving on the back of their first gen bauhaus watch. The second version has been mentioned to have an updated engraving reading "German Design". There very well might be a third generation with a change in the date window sometime in the future.


----------



## Shep_herd (Aug 8, 2014)

Well as long as we are making requests, the reason I haven't bought a Bauhaus yet despite the obvious value (the price considering that you get a 9015 movement) is that I'd love to see one that is 36mm. As some have mentioned, the 38mm looks bigger than 38 due to the "all dial" design. 36mm would be a great size for the small wristed of the world.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> The good thing is Tisell seems to monitor this thread. I remember a lot of people didn't like the "Designed by Germany" engraving on the back of their first gen bauhaus watch. The second version has been mentioned to have an updated engraving reading "German Design". There very well might be a third generation with a change in the date window sometime in the future.


Due to the language barrier, I'm not entirely sure if Mr.Lee the owner of Tisell is actually checking the threads from Watchuseek. 
However there are other Korean forums where plenty of discussions are actively going on. I do check them time to time and the issues on the engraving and date windows have been mentioned numerous times already.
I think these forums are probably the main sources Mr.Lee gets his feedback from, and since Tisell operates as a kind of 'Atelier' he is always willing and capable to listen and reflect the changes / update his products.
It will certainly be interesting to see how far Tisell can evolve in the future.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

The date doesn't bother me at all. I don't need symmetry on my watch dials.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

locolegs said:


> Due to the language barrier, I'm not entirely sure if Mr.Lee the owner of Tisell is actually checking the threads from Watchuseek.
> However there are other *Korean forums where plenty of discussions are actively going on*. I do check them time to time and the issues on the engraving and date windows have been mentioned numerous times already.
> I think these forums are probably the main sources Mr.Lee gets his feedback from, and since Tisell operates as a kind of 'Atelier' he is always willing and capable to listen and reflect the changes / update his products.
> It will certainly be interesting to see how far Tisell can evolve in the future.


I am glad to hear that... but also SHOCKED! that there are watch forums (in the plural no less!) in Korea.

I've always wondered why an industrial powerhouse like Korea had such a small watch enthusiast 
market - compared to other "Asian Tiger" economies: Taiwan, Singapore, and HK. 
Maybe that's changing?

Yes, I know that plenty of people there wear very expensive watches, but that doesn't really count since those people tend to wear not watches for the love of watches, but brand names, to show others where they belong in the pecking order.

So, to me, even the very existence of a Korean watch company was/is kinda pleasant surprise, to be honest. 
Most Koreans tend to like things at the very top, or nothing - which results in there being nothing of reasonably high quality in the middle, and almost nothing in terms of domestic production of high quality goods for domestic consumption.

I heard this was one reasons why Armani failed to break into the Korean market. Koreans wanted either the most expensive Armani, or nothing. They didn't want to "settle" for the X line.

The recent "scandal" involving a Korean-American girl pulling that now-famous Harvard-Stanford hoax is an example of this Go Big-or-Die mentality.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

For those who dislike the date on the bauhaus dial, there's this. There's actually a few of them posted under the Tisell hashtag on Instagram. No idea where they came from, though, because this watch isn't on either of Tisell's sites.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D'oh!!
That's good news... and bad news... for me.

But good to know it exists!! (dammit.)



ImitationOfLife said:


> For those who dislike the date on the bauhaus dial, there's this. There's actually a few of them posted under the Tisell hashtag on Instagram. No idea where they came from, though, because this watch isn't on either of Tisell's sites.
> 
> View attachment 4406586


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I personally don't care for the date window. Symmetry killers unless at 6. Daydate is even worse. But, somehow, divers with the date between 4 and 5 don't bother me. The hour markers are not messed up. 

That small seconds looks cool. Wonder if it is really a Tisell.
That is the funny thing about the inter webs. You don't really know who anyone really is, or if anything is real.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> That *small seconds* looks cool. Wonder if it is really a Tisell.


Oh, I get it now. It must be Quartz.
I don't mind it as long as the tick tick is neatly tucked away like that.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh, I get it now. It must be Quartz.


Doesn't appear to be. There's a video on Instagram where the hand is sweeping.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ImitationOfLife said:


> Doesn't appear to be. There's a video on Instagram where the hand is sweeping.


Unitas 6498 copy Handcranker?
Even better!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I am sure it is a hand Cranker.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are some new pics of the Type B. 
The lighting is not as good as it could have been. But, aw hell.

The dome makes it a b*tch to shoot - reflects /catches everything.
So, had to shoot it with a black hood over it and me.
Alrighty, take it or leave it.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Here are some new pics of the Type B.
> The lighting is not as good as it could have been. But, aw hell.
> 
> The dome makes it a b*tch to shoot - reflects /catches everything.
> ...


I gotta tell ya, I like this type B better than my type A.








Your pics look great. If you want truly sucky pics, look at mine.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> On a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that I just laugh.


----------



## lasvagabond (Jun 19, 2015)

Drumguy4all said:


> It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that I just laugh.


haha I like the look but can understand what you mean.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That's because you are childlike (not to say, chidISH), like me. ;-)
More glowy things to look at.



nello said:


> I gotta tell ya, I like this type B better than my type A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Drumguy4all said:


> It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that *I just laugh.*


I hope like this: full frontal, and stentorian :-!


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Drumguy4all said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that *I just laugh.*
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

ImitationOfLife said:


> For those who dislike the date on the bauhaus dial, there's this. There's actually a few of them posted under the Tisell hashtag on Instagram. No idea where they came from, though, because this watch isn't on either of Tisell's sites.


This model is called 'Tisell st17' with the hand-winding Chinese movement. It is a kind of test version of Tisell 9015, which was unofficially made for the members of Tisell forum hence only limited quantities were ever produced.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

locolegs said:


> This model is called 'Tisell st17' with the hand-winding Chinese movement. It is a kind of test version of Tisell 9015, which was unofficially made *for the members of Tisell forum hence only limited quantities *were ever produced.
> 
> View attachment 4407690


D'OH!!!! o|
They gotta bring it back!! 
Pronto!

They will sell many times more than the automatic version.
Ya hear me Tisell? :-! ... ;-)


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Drumguy4all said:


> It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that I just laugh.


Must be suffering from wrist envy. SMH

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Drumguy4all said:


> It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that I just laugh.


Interesting. I'm the opposite. I dislike a large bezel, to the point where I am building an extensive collection that hopefully, years from now, will still not contain a single external bezel/'divers' watch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> D'OH!!!! o|
> They gotta bring it back!!
> Pronto!
> 
> ...


This just looks like the Tisell version of the Rodina Nomos homage that can be purchased from Good Stuffs.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mleok said:


> This just looks like the Tisell version of the Rodina Nomos homage that can be purchased from Good Stuffs.


But sterile dial.
That's a plus for me.
Dont wanna see 'Rodina' on it.


----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks very similar to this..

Blank Rodina automatic wrist watch 5th anniversary OEM by Sea-Gull


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice, do anybody have real photo of No.167 (day and night) rose gold? Thanks


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Agree. I never use the function on the bezel and bring some extra weight on my hand makes no sense.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Interesting. I'm the opposite. I dislike a large bezel, to the point where I am building an extensive collection that hopefully, years from now, will still not contain a single external bezel/'divers' watch.


Agree. I never use the function on the bezel and bring some extra weight on my hand makes no sense.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> But sterile dial.
> That's a plus for me.
> Dont wanna see 'Rodina' on it.


I believe there were two versions of st17, one with the logo and one without since there were nearly about 50/50 split opinion on this.

Although the face looks great, I didn't like the case back with the partial opening.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

locolegs said:


> Although the face looks great, I didn't like the case back with the partial opening.


I agree. It just doesn't look good.

Anyway, I just ordered the Bauhaus Miyota 9015 as gift for someone. Even though I don't expect it to match up, I'm anxious to get it side by side with my Nomos Ludwig (38mm; no date; manual wind).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bauhaus fans have an intriguing new option, the Beijing Zhufeng S, with the beautiful SB18 movement, with a three-quarter plate design and gold chatons.

Beijing Zhufeng S hand-winding mechanical watch SB18


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

ImitationOfLife said:


> I agree. It just doesn't look good.
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered the Bauhaus Miyota 9015 as gift for someone. Even though I don't expect it to match up, I'm anxious to get it side by side with my Nomos Ludwig (38mm; no date; manual wind).


Very nice- I'm waiting for mine as well and now it's shown as sold out on Tisell's website. You must have snatched up one of the last ones.

I will be looking forward to that comparison with Nomos as well!


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

mleok said:


> Bauhaus fans have an intriguing new option, the Beijing Zhufeng S, with the beautiful SB18 movement, with a three-quarter plate design and gold chatons.
> 
> Beijing Zhufeng S hand-winding mechanical watch SB18
> 
> ...


Wow very nice...... But that logo......


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

locolegs said:


> Wow very nice...... But that logo......


The logo doesn't bother me. The bezel size and case diameter do. But at least they put a bit of their own spin on the design while keeping it nice and thin.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

Mine just arrived today... $170 well spent!

Notice the case back engraving is now changed to 'German Design'.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Thinking out loud... you need one of these beautiful Tisell watches... where could I find one in EU?


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Drumguy4all said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that I just laugh.
> ...


No not at all I have 7.5" wrist, just don't like the dinner plate look. maybe you guys are over compensating for something hahaha.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Drumguy4all said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that I just laugh.
> ...


You did not understand my post, I have a few watches that are mostly dial and almost no bezel but they are the appropriate size as to not look like a dinner plate on my wrist.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Drumguy4all said:


> You did not understand my post, I have a few watches that are mostly dial and almost no bezel but they are the appropriate size* as to not look like a dinner plate *on my wrist.


So,... a *saucer* then, more like? :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Update - my B type Pilot is running about 35sec/day faster after 2 days.

I set it THREE days ago, and posted pics. 
But it's actually only been TWO (2) days, because I reset it after 24 hours, when it was running about 25 sec+.

Anything under 30sec/day is still acceptable for me (as long as it's running faster not slower) at this price point, but
Tisell DID spoil me with their other models being so accurate. 

So, a wee bit disappointed that the pilot is NOT AS accurate, but then, it might be too early to tell.
It looks like is has slowed down a bit since he first day -- from 25 down to 17.
Maybe it will be better in another week.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> On a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since we're still on the subject...that is a close up snapshot. It may not seem as saucerish if taken from further back.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Since we're still on the subject...that is a close up snapshot. It may not seem as saucerish if taken from further back.


To help prove your point. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Drumguy4all said:


> No not at all I have 7.5" wrist, just don't like the dinner plate look. maybe you guys are over compensating for something hahaha.


In my experience I've come to find out people who say these things are the ones who are over compensating. Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

locolegs said:


> Mine just arrived today... $170 well spent!
> 
> Notice the case back engraving is now changed to 'German Design'.
> 
> ...


Certainly looks like a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Drumguy4all said:


> It looks like a dinner plate, all dial and no bezel. I understand some people like that but every time I see someone wearing a watch like that I just laugh.


I understand that everyone has their own preferences and everyone is on this forum because they like watches. What I don't understand is the disparaging remarks. To each their own. My father used to tell me that if I didn't have anything good to say then not to say anything at all. But sometimes I can't help myself when someone starts it off. I'm done now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shep_herd (Aug 8, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> I understand that everyone has their own preferences and everyone is on this forum because they like watches. What I don't understand is the disparaging remarks. To each their own. My father used to tell me that if I didn't have anything good to say then not to say anything at all. But sometimes I can't help myself when someone starts it off. I'm done now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree - My preference for the Bauhaus would be for a 35 or 36 due to the all dial look, but that's just my taste, and my tiny wrists.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> On a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big difference. That looks great!


Malice 146 said:


> To help prove your point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)

Need little help! Just ordered 43mm type A pilot. Is the buckle end of the strap 20mm or 18mm?


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Did anyone conduct water droplet test on the sapphire glass of the Bauhaus model?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

18



kapeee said:


> Need little help! Just ordered 43mm type A pilot. Is the buckle end of the strap 20mm or 18mm?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

First time quoting myself - weird.

Anyway, waddaya know, the thing's piped down quite a bit.

Since I typed that below - about 40 hours ago? -- I reset it to zero, and started again.

Currently running 5 seconds ahead.
Now, THAT's more like it!!

*Is anybody else keeping tabs on their watch for accuracy?*



Chronopolis said:


> Update - my B type Pilot is running about 35sec/day faster after 2 days.
> 
> I set it THREE days ago, and posted pics.
> But it's actually only been TWO (2) days, because I reset it after 24 hours, when it was running about 25 sec+.
> ...


----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Chronopolis!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> First time quoting myself - weird.
> 
> Anyway, waddaya know, the thing's piped down quite a bit.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of buying a winder to do some accuracy tabulating. I cannot seem to wear a watch for two days in a row. I was thinking-winder on during the day, off at bedtime. 
What do you think?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

thepilot said:


> Did anyone conduct water droplet test on the sapphire glass of the Bauhaus model?


Condensation test? Rolex style?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> I was thinking of buying a winder to do some accuracy tabulating. I cannot seem to wear a watch for two days in a row. I was thinking-winder on during the day, off at bedtime.
> What do you think?


Meh, winder schminder.
Just wind it manually, and let it sit then.

Close enough.

But if U wanna winder... please.... do not spend more than 50~60.
Another BS marketing ploy item to scalp the poo outta people.

I have 6 winders. I use only one now. They were under $50, ebay.
Work great. One 's been going for 4 years now.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Orbita is the only winder I would disagree with you over. 
What brand is your 4 year wonder?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> Orbita is the only winder I would disagree with you over.
> What brand is your 4 year wonder?


It's identical to this: (Go find it on ebay) 
*Diplomat Automatic Double Dual Watch Winder

*It's some generic product outta Hong Kong that has many brand names.
It used to 49.99, Looks like it's gone up a bit.

EDIT: Here's another. Same thing, different shape.

*Time Tutelary KA002 Dual Automatic Watch Winder *


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Shep_herd said:


> Malice 146 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that everyone has their own preferences and everyone is on this forum because they like watches. What I don't understand is the disparaging remarks. To each their own. My father used to tell me that if I didn't have anything good to say then not to say anything at all. But sometimes I can't help myself when someone starts it off. I'm done now.
> ...


I'm sure I'm not the first person to give an opinion about a watch that others did not like. i see disparaging remarks on other post constantly. Unlike you guys I don't get on there and cry like a little baby I voice my opinion and then I move on. stop beating this dead horse and just move on, really.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Drumguy4all said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first person to give an opinion about a watch that others did not like. i see disparaging remarks on other post constantly. Unlike you guys I don't get on there and cry like a little baby I voice my opinion and then I move on. stop beating this dead horse and just move on, really.


U should take your own advice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

itsreallydarren said:


> I just noticed the Tisell Bauhaus is back in stock that the rear engraving had been updated to read "German Design" instead of "Designed by Germany". No photos of new engraving though.
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


They could have phrased it better, with "German Design Inspired".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ed.YANG said:


> They could have phrased it better, with "German Design *Inspired*".


I dunno, that kinda opens up the whole floodgates of other equally, or even better, and sillier, adjectives.... and all to no good end, other than either

1. Unintentional pretentiousness -- the kind that hoity toity restaurant servers engage in, never calling the meat what it is, but with an (unnecessary) foreign name.....

Or

2. Silliness that would have the infernal power to challenge / defy all logic ( much like how a child's incessant 'WHY?" cannot always be answered by his parents).

Example of #1 : German Design...

1. Imitated
2. Informed
3. Influenced
4. Impressed
5. Infused

Example of #2: German Design...

1. "Vibe"
2. ...N' Sheea~at
3. ...Yo!
4. ... but dipped in Kimchi.

And finally...

5.. (German Design) *By* Herr Gambolputty de von Ausfern- schplenden- schlitter- crasscrenbon- fried- digger- dingle- dangle- dongle- dungle- burstein- von- knacker- thrasher- apple- banger- horowitz- ticolensic- grander- knotty- spelltinkle- grandlich- grumblemeyer- spelterwasser- kurstlich- himbleeisen- bahnwagen- gutenabend- bitte- ein- nürnburger- bratwustle- gerspurten- mitz- weimache- luber- hundsfut- gumberaber- shönedanker- kalbsfleisch- mittler- aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm, and ask you - just quickly - if there's any particular thing that you remember about Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern- schplenden- schlitter- crasscrenbon- fried- digger- dingle- dangle- dongle- dungle- burstein- von- knacker- thrasher- apple- banger- horowitz- ticolensic- grander- knotty- spelltinkle- grandlich- grumblemeyer- spelterwasser- kurstlich- himbleeisen- bahnwagen- gutenabend- bitte- ein- nürnburger- bratwustle- gerspurten- mitz- weimache- luber- hundsfut- gumberaber- shönedanker- kalbsfleisch- mittler- aucher von Hautkopft _*of Ulm *_


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I dunno, that kinda opens up the whole floodgates of other equally, or even better, and sillier, adjectives.... and all to no good end, other than either
> 
> 1. Unintentional pretentiousness -- the kind that hoity toity restaurant servers engage in, never calling the meat what it is, but with an (unnecessary) foreign name.....
> 
> ...


You have successfully managed to call in in all the German search engines at once.. All indexers will go crazy on this post


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ismav123 said:


> You have successfully managed to call in in all the German search engines at once.. All indexers will go crazy on this post


I have failed to be / become many things I wanted to be, but *OVER THE TOP* isn't one of them. :-!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I have failed to be / become many things I wanted to be, but *OVER THE TOP* isn't one of them. :-!


I would assume that you either didn't get the humour in that post or that's a joke I am not getting. Or are you saying there's more where that came from..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ismav123 said:


> I would assume that you either didn't get the humour in that post or that's a joke I am not getting. Or are you saying there's more where that came from..


No sir, I got it right. I wanted 3 beers, not 4, with that pizza. b-)


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> No sir, I got it right. I wanted 3 beers, not 4, with that pizza. b-)


Haha.. Btw some questions regarding the watch you got the Tisell Pilot b. How is the crown to operate, does it click and lock in well, are the gears bolts well in place? Is the movement too noisy to wake up my colleague? Is that crown too big, that pokes into the wrist? Is the 35 second loss per day still happening or has the number come down? What's the weight, how does it feel like on the wrist? Can I accidentally injure someone with that?
That's all for now, before I take my plunge for a daily beater.. Thanks for bringing forth this brand over to the WUS.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ismav123 said:


> Haha.. Btw some questions regarding the watch you got the Tisell Pilot b. How is the crown to operate, does it click and lock in well, are the gears bolts well in place? Is the movement too noisy to wake up my colleague? Is that crown too big, that pokes into the wrist? Is the 35 second loss per day still happening or has the number come down? What's the weight, how does it feel like on the wrist? Can I accidentally injure someone with that?
> That's all for now, before I take my plunge for a daily beater.. Thanks for bringing forth this brand over to the WUS.


Crown: Works fine, as it should. But, hey, it is NOT a Tourby or a PAM, shall we say. Not too big - has not poked me yet.

Noise: Nothing worth noting, and certainly nothing objectionable.

Accuracy: Now stabilized at about 15+ sec/day. I can live with that.

Weight: Just right, with a leather strap. Sits comfortably, and behaves well, on MY wrist.

It's $119.00. 
Really, one can't in good conscience ask for more without running the risk of being a total jerk.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Crown: Works fine, as it should. But, hey, it is NOT a Tourby or a PAM, shall we say. Not too big - has not poked me yet.
> 
> Noise: Nothing worth noting, and certainly nothing objectionable.
> 
> ...


Point noted. And OK...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Accuracy: Now stabilized at about 15+ sec/day. I can live with that.


EDIT: I had not checked in the last 2 says. I just left it running on my desk.
I *just* checked it: it is +15 sec AFTER 48 hours.

It must have slowed down some.


----------



## Schoene_Uhren (Aug 25, 2013)

I've just ordered a Tisell 8215 (Miyota 8215) dive watch, a Submariner Homage.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Schoene_Uhren said:


> I've just ordered a Tisell 8215 (Miyota 8215) dive watch, a Submariner Homage.


I can't wait for your review. I love the green color and I hope it as deep in person as it comes across in photos.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Schoene_Uhren said:


> I've just ordered a Tisell 8215 (Miyota 8215) dive watch, a Submariner Homage.


Great! Where have you ordered it? I can't find it on ebay nor on tisell site/


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Great! Where have you ordered it? I can't find it on ebay nor on tisell site/


I believe its ordered by contacting Tisell directly on their eBay site.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> Great! Where have you ordered it? I can't find it on ebay nor on tisell site/


Tisell

Also comes in blue variant. You need to email directly and ask for the USD price, providing them with the page link to the one you want and specifics of any options e.g sapphire crystal, colour, etc.

Shipping is still free.

Should note that the blue crown tip shown in the pictures is just a little protective piece of plastic that you peel off, its not a decoration.

Plus if you use Google Chrome or the like, you can click the button at the right of the URL address bar to do a passably decent job of translating the page from Korean to English. I say 'passably' because, while intelligible, it comes out with the odd pearler like "Miyota movement 8215 manual winding no nuclear ability" - which I assumes means "hand winding / non-hacking", but just in case you were wondering, they just wish to assure you that you will not be able to power an aircraft carrier with it.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice sub homage, how much did it come to in USD?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Any pics of the bracelet and clasp? At work on a mobile.


----------



## Schoene_Uhren (Aug 25, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Great! Where have you ordered it? I can't find it on ebay nor on tisell site/


I've ordered it on Tisell.kr: Tisell


----------



## Schoene_Uhren (Aug 25, 2013)

nello said:


> Any pics of the bracelet and clasp? At work on a mobile.


More pictures of the bracelet and clasp (on Internet):


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

That case and bracelet look pretty damn good. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## tosjduenfs (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally received the two watches I ordered from Tisell. I got the Bauhaus and the Type B Pilot with sapphire crystal. $320 for both watches and for that price the quality is very good. A few gripes but definitely not deal breakers. Upon very close inspection there is a small piece of dust on the Bauhaus dial and the black leather strap that came with it was very stiff and I don't really think it fit the watch so I changed it to a brown leather strap I had from another watch. The polish on the Bauhaus is very nice and the blue hands look great. The Type B Pilot looks great, the strap is decent, the rivets are slightly misaligned still I think I will keep this strap on there. The buckle on the strap has some sharp edges that I had to file down a bit and the edges on the inside of the watch lugs are pretty sharp as well. I charged up the lume with a flashlight and it also looks great. Overall, I'm very happy to add these watches to the collection. Now if they would make a black face Bauhaus to their lineup I'd be happy to add that as well.

P.S. Sorry these pictures are huge


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

The Bauhaus looks great! 

Mine--which I ordered as a gift for someone--shipped today. 'bout time! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Just ordered the Type B Pilot. I have large wrists ( little over 8 inches) and hope the strap will fit.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

DanOK said:


> Just ordered the Type B Pilot. I have large wrists ( little over 8 inches) and hope the strap will fit.


I have 8'' wrists and the stock strap fit on the last hole for me. I didn't like it so I switched out straps and enjoy it much more now. Though I own the small seconds and not the type B, I believe they come with the same straps though.


----------



## Chylo (Feb 7, 2015)

I bought an extra strap when I ordered my Stowa Flieger, so I've been using it on the updated Bauhaus.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone know the band size of the Type B as I want to order a XL strap for the one I have incoming. I think its 22mm but would appreciate confrimation from someone before I order a strap.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone with a tissell chrono?!


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

DanOK said:


> Does anyone know the band size of the Type B as I want to order a XL strap for the one I have incoming. I think its 22mm but would appreciate confrimation from someone before I order a strap.
> 
> Thanks, Dan


its 22mm right, the tisell website said it.
I just got the watch, it's nice build. And great case sharp. Don't feel cheap.
Only thing I don't like is the crown. The crown feel little cheap.
the st25 automatic is beautiful, and running great time.

here is the watch with vintage leather nato..


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the conformation. Watch looks great on the leather NATO, I might need to order two straps.


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

DanOK said:


> Thanks for the conformation. Watch looks great on the leather NATO, I might need to order two straps.


Youll love it!!


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

I own their Bauhauss model which is excellent.

Need opinions from you guys.

Shall I buy another Bauhauss so that I can use one of them with NATO and the other one with leather strap?


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

thepilot said:


> I own their Bauhauss model which is excellent.
> 
> Need opinions from you guys.
> 
> Shall I buy another Bauhauss so that I can use one of them with NATO and the other one with leather strap?


No, why buy two of the same watch when it takes under 5 minutes to change straps?

Use the money and buy another Tisell that you don't currently own.


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello everyone. Long time lurker here - first post.

Decided to pull the trigger on one of Tissel Pilot watches, but can't decide between the two:

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Personally, I love the design of that second one, BUT I've noticed that there are couple of mechanical differences between those two.

1. The movement - the first one has Seagull ST 25, the second one - Asian 6497. As far as I understand, that ST25 is a better one. Or is it? Maybe someone could shine more light about those movements. Tissek says, both of them are +- 45sec a day, which is not that grate...

2. Lume - first one has Super Luminova C1, second - just Super Luminova. Any differences there?

I am well aware that both of them cost the same sum of money, so they should be similar, but are they really?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

timseren said:


> Hello everyone. Long time lurker here - first post.
> 
> Decided to pull the trigger on one of Tissel Pilot watches, but can't decide between the two:
> 
> ...


I have the second one (small seconds) on my wrist right now. The movement is not automatic, it is hand winding only (no rotor). As to which is better, that couldn't answer. Mine runs roughly 20 seconds a day fast, which is fine by me considering I spent $150 on it.

As for the lume, it is pretty good on the second one. I don't have any photos readily available unless you check out my instagram in which I did lume shots this weekend (@theptakattack - shameless plug . If you do go to my instagram to check out the lume, its in the group photo and is in the middle watch on the bottom.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)

My pilot arrived yesterday, very happy with it. I ordered mineral version, but the crystal DOES have very nice blue AR coatin (or something) in it. Is this normal, or did they send me a sapphire version by accident?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I would buy that in a heart beat if instead of being a chronograph, it were like the Parnis, but with the subdials in that same 3 - 9 configuration, one being the Power Reserve meter, and the other the seconds hand. :-x



chinchillasong said:


> View attachment 4570674


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I would buy that in a heart beat if instead of being a chronograph, it were like the Parnis, but with the subdials in that same 3 - 9 configuration, one being the Power Reserve meter, and the other the seconds hand. :-x


Ehh...and why not just buy a Parnis then? As it seems they do have a renamed Tisell Parnis Portuguese by the way...it's listed on their Korean websit...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> Ehh...and why not just buy a Parnis then? As it seems they do have a renamed Tisell Parnis Portuguese by the way...it's listed on their Korean websit...


Bcz I already have the Parnis "Portuguese" and I would like that particular 3&9 layout.
I just can't trust the ST19 movement, is all.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are some pics of my Tisell Sun&Moon 

Tisell Sun&Moon_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell Sun&Moon_3 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell Sun&Moon_4 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell Sun&Moon_2 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell Sun&Moon_5 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell Sun&Moon_6 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Anything on the Korean site with a 2130b? Anyone?


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

ImitationOfLife said:


> The Bauhaus looks great!
> 
> Mine--which I ordered as a gift for someone--shipped today. 'bout time! Can't wait to see it.


How long did they take to ship it? I have been waiting several days already, for mine to be shipped. Assuming you live in the U.S., how long did it take to arrive after they shipped?
Thanks!


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Received my Pilot a few days ago. With wrists that measure 8.5 inches rarely does the original strap fit me and this was true with my Pilot. I have a leather NATO RAF (brandy with white stitching) on order with David at Vintage Watch Straps. Hope to have it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Ed P. said:


> How long did they take to ship it? I have been waiting several days already, for mine to be shipped. Assuming you live in the U.S., how long did it take to arrive after they shipped?
> Thanks!


Yes, I live in the US. I ordered the watch on June 23rd, and it shipped on July 1st. It took a week for the watch to arrive after it shipped.

I'll post some photos shortly.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Quick shots. I have some niggling complaints, however, like there being a few pieces of debris sitting on the dial, and the rotor having slight blemishing in certain lighting. I covered the noticeable piece of debris with the hands in the photos. Eventually, it shifted and got stuck at the edge of the dial.

Overall, though, I'm pleased with the quality of the watch and am considering the 40mm pilot. Its new owner is very happy, too, and owns quite a few high-end watches (Lange, Patek, etc.).

I'll see if I can get ahold of the watch again this weekend to take better photos with my camera.





Edit: Actually, it looks like you can see the noticeable debris in the photo below near the 8 position.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't see it, but still, if it's there, it's :-( :-|



ImitationOfLife said:


> Actually, it looks like you can see the noticeable debris in the photo below near the 8 position.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

My 2 new Tisell's arrived, sans-straps as ordered.

Now to wait a few more days for my ordered straps to arrive - will post up more comprehensive pics then.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I do love the "moonphase" !

So, Was it cheaper without the straps?



BlackrazorNZ said:


> My 2 new Tisell's arrived, sans-straps as ordered.
> 
> Now to wait a few more days for my ordered straps to arrive - will post up more comprehensive pics then.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I do love the "moonphase" !
> 
> So, Was it cheaper without the straps?


Good question, I would certainly be interested in ordering it without the strap if I received a discount for that.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> So, Was it cheaper without the straps?


I paid $5 less per watch than the per-unit price with straps, but I'm unsure if he gave me that discount solely for the straps or if there was a small component of it for ordering 2 at once.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I paid $5 less per watch than the per-unit price with straps, but I'm unsure if he gave me that discount solely for the straps or if there was a small component of it for ordering 2 at once.


That, and I thought, the package could be a lot smaller too, so less on shipping, even if the shipping is "free." 
They seem to always ship in those rectangular boxes.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> That, and I thought, the package could be a lot smaller too, so less on shipping, even if the shipping is "free."
> They seem to always ship in those rectangular boxes.


I still got the full size box


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

The straps and deployants for my two new Tisell's arrived, so I took a bunch of pics. Quite pleased with them. Both watches have sapphire crystals.

Strap on the Tisell Sun & Moon is a Fluco 'London' English Bridle Leather from Holben's. The strap on the Tisell Skeleton is a Fluco 'Amerika' Cognac from ChronoWorld. The 'London' looks very upmarket and is beautifully made, whereas the 'Amerika' is a bit more low key but is insanely comfortable - out of the box it's more supple than many straps I've spent months wearing.














































Some details shots of the Sun & Moon :














































And some detail shots of the Skeleton :


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Love the sun and moon! Is that the 44mm? Do you mind sharing your wrist size? Thanks!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

The sun/moon - Roman numeral dial looks really beautiful.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

They look great!
Excellent strap choices. Deployments look nice.
Not a fan of skeleton watches, but that one is cool.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Would like to learn more about that sun & moon as well. Rose gold? That buckle looks great. And the big question: what size is it?
Thanks and congrats! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Rose gold?


Yes. 


ChiefWahoo said:


> That buckle looks great.


Buckle here - FWIW it's not quite as well made as the Fluco ones I normally use, but still quite passable.


ChiefWahoo said:


> what size is it?


43mm


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So my Tisell Lumi-Fleiger (that's what I'm calling it anyway) arrived today. Strap is average, not bad but average. However the watch itself is lovely, nice and simple.
> 
> Full C3 SuperLuminova type-A dial, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 movement (hand winding but not hacking).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help, I was able to place an order for this model last night. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I have had the Tisell 43mm Pilot for almost 3 months now, and everything about the piece exceeds expectations except for the lume. Gorgeous, but I've had sneezes last longer.
This watch is easily worth twice the asking price, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

dasmi said:


> Thanks for your help, I was able to place an order for this model last night. Really looking forward to it.


No worries - post some pics when it arrives - and I'd probably start thinking about a new strap to go with it 

FWIW I've currently got mine on a Fluco Snow Calf dark brown and it goes brilliantly, plus its nice, thick and soft (that sounds like an advert for toilet tissue I know...)

http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/fluco-snow-calf-brown/


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> everything about the piece exceeds expectations except for the lume. Gorgeous, but I've had sneezes last longer


That's a shame - the lumi-Fleiger 'Dasmi' posted above is the total opposite - 5 seconds in bright light and it will burn like the light of a thousand suns for hours...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> That's a shame - the lumi-Fleiger 'Dasmi' posted above is the total opposite - 5 seconds in bright light and it will burn like the light of a thousand suns for hours...


I see he got the C3 lume, which is very good.
Mine came with C1, which is _not_ so good...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've currently got mine on a Fluco Snow Calf dark brown and it goes brilliantly


I know I'm quoting myself, but I thought a few pics might provide some inspiration


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I know I'm quoting myself, but I thought a few pics might provide some inspiration


Nice one mate! Now if only they could make thet with a black rotating Bezel to give it a Damasko/Dievas look...


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the Sun and Moon is going to be my next purchase. I like it more and more every time I see it. Great photos.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

thomasp said:


> I think the Sun and Moon is going to be my next purchase. I like it more and more every time I see it. Great photos.


I feel exactly the same...contemplating both the ss and rose gold now...


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

More photos, as promised. You can see the debris (that I spoke of in an earlier post) at the edge of the dial in some of the photos.

I might have to get a Tisell for myself.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

That "stuff" near the 4 looks like metal shavings. I hope not. My phone sucks. It could be fairy dust?
I would email them with pics. I would be willing to bet Tisell would pay to have it cleaned by a watchmaker.
Good luck.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> *That "stuff" near the 4 looks like metal shavings*. I hope not. My phone sucks. It could be fairy dust?
> I would email them with pics. I would be willing to bet Tisell would pay to have it cleaned by a watchmaker.
> Good luck.


It does!

TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE!!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I knew this had to happen before or after.... and the hour hand seems to be bent a little. Are they doing so much watches that they can't cope with QC?


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll take a look later with my loupe, but the hand might be an illusion. There's definitely an extra bit of "material" hanging under the hour hand, but that doesn't bother me too much. This is a $180 watch, after all.

The junk floating around on the dial is a different story, though. I may email Tisell. We'll see.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll probably have to pay two times customs, so if you send the watch back, pretend a watch with no issues nor "material" here and there. Such "material" could fall on the watch face and create more problems if not removed.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

you guys brain washed me with this thread, incoming...







I can't resist hand winders


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just got this one. Looks and feels much more expensive.


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Another shot


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Parnis Lover said:


> I knew this had to happen before or after.... and the hour hand seems to be bent a little. Are they doing so much watches that they can't cope with QC?


I think the same can be said for seiko, citizen, omega, or rolex. QC problems occur no matter which manufacturer is involved. This is the first one posted that I have seen or heard. 
How often problems occur? If they are the same problem(s) every time and should have been rectified. For instance, bezel alignment and chapter ring on skx009/007. 
How the customer service department handles the situation and ultimately satisfies the customer complaint is the most important. We will see.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine has arrived. The lume dial is awesome. As I suspected the strap won't fit my wrist so it's on a NATO until I order something better for it.


























Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Got this a few weeks ago as a way to test drive a flieger before committing to something like a Laco.
Glad I did as I don't think the flieger is "everyday" enough for me to warrant the price.

Quality is pretty good, slight imperfection in lume marking at the 12, only noticeable close up at certain angles. Power reserve feels a bit on the low side. Strap is probably the weakest point with a somewhat cheap, plastic-y finish. Looks much better on the tourby. All in all not bad at all and recommended for someone looking to add a flieger to their collection without breaking the bank.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

I shot Tisell an email about the junk sitting on the dial. We'll see what happens.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ImitationOfLife said:


> I shot Tisell an email about the junk sitting on the dial. We'll see what happens.


Good luck. I don't think you will need it though.


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Mine has arrived. The lume dial is awesome. As I suspected the strap won't fit my wrist so it's on a NATO until I order something better for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where dis you order this one? I don't see it on there site...


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

It's on their Korean site. I emailed some pictures of the model I wanted to the address on the English site, they invoiced me via paypal, and it was here in a week. $140 shipped to Colorado. Watch was $130, but I paid the extra $10 for express shipping.


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

Picked up mine from the Post Office (registered mail) on Saturday afternoon (August 1st) - ordered on July 21st. Packaged very well with foam all around. Tracking was basically nonexistent once it left Korea, just kept indicating "International Post." No customs payment at all. No paperwork at all came with it, no instructions, no adverts, nothing at all. I have to wear it for a few days in a row - the biggest face on a watch I have, need to get used to it. Very nice looking enameled white dial and blued hands, small sweep seconds. Opted for the sapphire crystal and brown strap. Feels comfortable on the wrist, but as I said it's big. Temporarily forgot it was a hand wind, and started to 'swirl' the watch this evening instead of winding. Surprised by both the ticking sound while winding and the ticking sound while running (have to bring it to the ear to hear while running).


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

has anyone had issues with the movement on theirs?
This morning I went to throw on the b-uhr flieger.
It wasn't running as it had not been worn or wound in a few days.
No biggie, jiggle or wind it a few times and watch it come back to life right?
Alas, no joy. 
Winding moves the gears, hands adjust fine but the balance wheel will not move.
I had to get to the office so I really couldn't play with it too long.
I sent a note to Tisell to see what they advise.
Any thoughts here?

Took a longer look during my lunch break. Seems like the hairspring isn't winding even though the gears are moving. The balance wheel is more or less empty. I've been able to get the balance wheel to move for a short bit of time if I get the rotor to spin in the right direction enough times and even got the second hand to slightly stutter but not running completely. I could probably make more progress if I opened it up but not doing that yet in case Tisell makes a stink about having the case opened.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> has anyone had issues with the movement on theirs?
> This morning I went to throw on the b-uhr flieger.
> It wasn't running as it had not been worn or wound in a few days.
> No biggie, jiggle or wind it a few times and watch it come back to life right?
> ...


Do not open the watch especially if it is still under warranty. Might be something really simple, like disengaged gear in the mechanism or something more serious, hard to tell without looking.

Contact them and ask them about your problem, IMO will need to be shipped back to Korea for repair/replacement.

We will now check if they have good CS, keep us informed.

S.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Do not open the watch especially if it is still under warranty. Might be something really simple, like disengaged gear in the mechanism or something more serious, hard to tell without looking.
> 
> Contact them and ask them about your problem, IMO will need to be shipped back to Korea for repair/replacement.
> 
> ...


I've heard the CS is pretty decent so I'm hoping for the best. They should be in operating hours in about 3-4 hours from now so I'll be curious to know how long it takes to get a response. I'm hoping it doesn't get to the point where I need to ask my brother in law (lives about 10-15minutes away from the address listed on their website) to get involved. Not that he's a bruiser or anything but sometimes it's easier to get a response when you don't have an ocean between you and the seller.

Ideally they allow me to open it up and/or send the replacement first without needing to receive the defective watch first. Of course footing all shipping fees. 
I hope it doesn't get to the point where a full refund needs to happen as it will leave my nice tourby strap without a home.

Gives me a bit more appreciation for the miyota in my 8926. I've probably manhandled it way more than it should while taking it apart to mod over and over and it's never given me an issue in the last 5 years. I've also let it run down to 0 many times and it started right back up with a shake or two.

The Tisell I've had since late June/early July and it's only been worn a handful of times so this is disappointing.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Received a reply around 10AM Korea time so pretty quick IMO.
Will have to ship the flieger back, postage will be reimbursed upon receipt.
He will examine, repair and resend.
I thought there would be a chance to just have a replacement sent out in advance considering I've only had the watch for a little over a month but oh well.
Dropping off at the post office today, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Received a reply around 10AM Korea time so pretty quick IMO.
> Will have to ship the flieger back, postage will be reimbursed upon receipt.
> He will examine, repair and resend.
> I thought there would be a chance to just have a replacement sent out in advance considering I've only had the watch for a little over a month but oh well.
> Dropping off at the post office today, so we'll see how it goes.


You have a pilot with an st25? Or a hand Cranker?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Uberyk said:


> Received a reply around 10AM Korea time so pretty quick IMO.
> Will have to ship the flieger back, postage will be reimbursed upon receipt.
> He will examine, repair and resend.
> *I thought there would be a chance to just have a replacement sent out in advance *considering I've only had the watch for a little over a month but oh well.


What seller / store does that?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep st2505 movement in the pilot. 

Amazon for one is very good with replacements, but I get that it's not fair to compare most to them. 
But I've also dealt with smaller vendors who have done the same for defective products. 
Normally it wouldn't matter as much but I just thought it'd be nice considering all the wait time as a result of the elongated transit times. 
According to the post office it won't arrive in Korea for 2-3 weeks from now.
So you're looking at at least a month before I get the watch back. That's about how long I've had the watch in the first place.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> What seller / store does that?


I think Sierra trading post.com does it as well. Why not? If you don't return the item they can just charge you for the replacement.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Yep st2505 movement in the pilot.
> 
> Amazon for one is very good with replacements, but I get that it's not fair to compare most to them.
> But I've also dealt with smaller vendors who have done the same for defective products.
> ...


You could email them and ask for a replacement. Explain the time you will spend without a watch. Maybe they will do it?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

hand winder arrived


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't know why, thus reminds me of the brand DeRucci Furniture with the face of the company being an Italian designer however everything is designed and made in China


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

MEzz said:


> hand winder arrived
> View attachment 4934569


Beautiful! If that was offered as 40mm or less I would own about 3 of them!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Received a reply around 10AM Korea time so pretty quick IMO.
> Will have to ship the flieger back, postage will be reimbursed upon receipt.
> He will examine, repair and resend.
> I thought there would be a chance to just have a replacement sent out in advance considering I've only had the watch for a little over a month but oh well.
> Dropping off at the post office today, so we'll see how it goes.


Did you noticed if the watch had a serial number or some kind of unique wear mark that only you would recognize? Just to check if they will actually repair the watch and send back to you or save the hassle and send you a new watch instead.

S.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

MEzz said:


> hand winder arrived
> View attachment 4934569
> [/
> That is a beauty!
> What are your opinions of the dial?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmmm, the ever vigilant customs dudes have one of these in their possession.... please be so kind and process?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> Hmmm, the ever vigilant customs dudes have one of these in their possession.... please be so kind and process?


Wow! What is this? And why isnt it on the english tisell website?!


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Chinese movement, got a sort of SARB vibe going. I emailed and they issued a PayPal invoice to pay, pretty smooth transaction.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> Hmmm, the ever vigilant customs dudes have one of these in their possession.... please be so kind and process?


Which Chinese movement? Korean site?
Curious. 2130b?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nello said:


> Which Chinese movement? Korean site?
> Curious. 2130b?


The Seagull ST21 is a clone of the ETA 2824-2.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mleok said:


> The Seagull ST21 is a clone of the ETA 2824-2.


Yes. I know what the movement is. I was asking if that watch had an st21 variant.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

the dial is very nice enamel dial, finely detailed numbers. I like it very much. The watch does wear big, bigger than the 44 mm .


nello said:


> MEzz said:
> 
> 
> > hand winder arrived
> ...


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeknodathon said:


> Hmmm, the ever vigilant customs dudes have one of these in their possession.... please be so kind and process?


how much did this one cost?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

US $ 170. That is a very non-SARB-like price


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I thought about buying one of the black dial dress watches above, was put off by the fact it's using the SeaGull movement. 

If it was using a 9015 I would already own one by now


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

This makes sense if you are put of by the complicit role seagull plays in the knock off business. 

As far as quality of movements their eta clones are well regarded. Plus the rotor winds in both directions, so no weird free rotor noises. 

Despite being a great movement with solid specs, I find the 9015 gives away a lot in the sound it makes in the non winding direction in thinner / display back watches.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

nello said:


> You could email them and ask for a replacement. Explain the time you will spend without a watch. Maybe they will do it?


It's possible I guess. I didn't really push for it, actually never really mentioned it. It's not something I'm demanding, I just thought it would've been a nice gesture had it been offered from the getgo. Again, I've been spoiled by Amazon. If this was meant to be a daily wearer I may have brought it up but considering I was only planning on wearing it every now and then, not a big deal.



smille76 said:


> Did you noticed if the watch had a serial number or some kind of unique wear mark that only you would recognize? Just to check if they will actually repair the watch and send back to you or save the hassle and send you a new watch instead.
> 
> S.


I didn't look for one before mailing it out. I took a look at the picture I had of the watch back, didn't notice any unique number sets. Maybe some other owners who have theirs in hand can check? At this price point and for such a small operation, I doubt there would be serials.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

So I have a little problem with my bauhaus no 9015. I've been wearing it in rotation, with no problems until today. While trying to set the time, it seems the crown unscrewed itself from the stem.










Now, I can screw the crown back in, but everytime i try to set the time, counterclockwise, crown will unscrew. Anyone know of an easy fix for this? Without having to send it back for repair. I kinda love this thing.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Jellytime said:


> So I have a little problem with my bauhaus no 9015. I've been wearing it in rotation, with no problems until today. While trying to set the time, it seems the crown unscrewed itself from the stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without knowing anything about watch repair, I say slather it with Loctite.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Jellytime said:


> So I have a little problem with my bauhaus no 9015. I've been wearing it in rotation, with no problems until today. While trying to set the time, it seems the crown unscrewed itself from the stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll need a pin vise.

http://blog.esslinger.com/how-to-replace-a-watch-crown/


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mleok said:


> You'll need a pin vise.
> 
> How to Replace a Watch Crown | Watch Crown | Esslinger Watchmaker Supplies Blog


Looks like all you need to do is Steps 4 - 7.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok thanks guys! I should be able to manage that.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jellytime said:


> Ok thanks guys! I should be able to manage that.


I have a quartz watch with the same problem. I did the full replace on the stem, but didn't cement the crown and stem. For now I set the time turning the time back, since it unscrews going forward. I guess next time I'll know better. You may be able to get away without as pin vise if you hold it with a small needle nose plier from the side in a area past where the threading is used. Just use gentle pressure so it doesn't bend or break. Of course a pin vise is the best way.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, this is SO undesiderable... why they just don't take enough time to properly assembly before shipping?...



Jellytime said:


> So I have a little problem with my bauhaus no 9015. I've been wearing it in rotation, with no problems until today. While trying to set the time, it seems the crown unscrewed itself from the stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Parnis Lover said:


> Man, this is SO undesiderable... why they just don't take enough time to properly assembly before shipping?...


Indeed.
Hmm.... maybe I should change the title of this thread, even though I personally have not had any problems.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Parnis Lover said:


> Man, this is SO undesiderable... why they just don't take enough time to properly assembly before shipping?...


I wonder how many units of each they are producing?
I cannot quote myself above. Two problems. Two different problems. Tisell is taking care of the two we know about. The movement problem should be blamed on sea gull? For all we know, the trash in the Bauhaus could have been in the miyota. Doubt it.
I still stand by my earlier post.
If the QC problems are few and far in between, the problems vary, and the manufacturer deals with them well, it is still a good company.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I know that such problems are shared by all watchmakers, but at the same time I presume that a maker with low production figures that in practice sells only in Korea shoud send abroad the very best of his production, avoiding such a pain in the ass for a stranger that lives at thousands miles away from them. But maybe I ask too much for the cost...



nello said:


> I wonder how many units of each they are producing?
> I cannot quote myself above. Two problems. Two different problems. Tisell is taking care of the two we know about. The movement problem should be blamed on sea gull? For all we know, the trash in the Bauhaus could have been in the miyota. Doubt it.
> I still stand by my earlier post.
> If the QC problems are few and far in between, the problems vary, and the manufacturer deals with them well, it is still a good company.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Yea it happens. I was able to fix my problem in five minutes. I think my problem came from the fact the crown is so tiny, and maybe I exert to much force trying to hand wind it. Over time it may have loosen the glue or whatever was holding the crown in. It needs a better crown.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Unfortunately without knowing the total volume he's working with, it's difficult to judge the QC level.
Maybe his orders, domestic and international, have truly gone up quite a bit in the last few months.
But in terms of being more stringent with international orders, I do agree.
Things like dust in the case, marks on the glass or other "build" issues should really be minimized considering the transit times.
But things like movements failing and even the crowns coming off (unless he actually assembles the crowns himself as well) would be hard to catch. 
Aside from the movement, I thought the watch came beautifully assembled. No specks of dust in the case, no markings. A very minute bit of graininess on one of the lume markers perhaps.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

My type a 43 mm assembly was perfect. Actually, the parts were perfect too. Dial imperfections under the loupe do not count on a watch at this price point.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

nello said:


> My type a 43 mm assembly was perfect. Actually, the parts were perfect too. Dial imperfections under the loupe do not count on a watch at this price point.


Yep. I was more than happy to let that one slide but alas, the stupid movement had to crap out on me.
Starting to miss not having it in the rotation.


----------



## navicella (Nov 28, 2013)

Mine has just arrived. A little bit disappointed with the lume but overall it is a steal


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought the lume was a strong point of these watches.... how are you disappointed?



navicella said:


> Mine has just arrived. A little bit disappointed with the lume but overall it is a steal


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry repeated post.


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

Can someone, please ANYONE, tell my why I shouldn't buy this damn watch? Because I have been sitting on the idea for a few days now and for $135 (upgrade to sapphire) I can't think of any reason why I shouldn't own this beauty:


















The only thing I can tell myself is that others have said the pretty engravings on the back are no longer there? Is this still true? Because honestly, while I like the decorative engraving, it certainly wouldn't stop me from purchasing it.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't have any suggestions to help you steer clear. If you want it, buy it. I love the dial.


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

Oncearunner said:


> Can someone, please ANYONE, tell my why I shouldn't buy this damn watch? Because I have been sitting on the idea for a few days now and for $135 (upgrade to sapphire) I can't think of any reason why I shouldn't own this beauty:
> 
> The only thing I can tell myself is that others have said the pretty engravings on the back are no longer there? Is this still true? Because honestly, while I like the decorative engraving, it certainly wouldn't stop me from purchasing it.


Mine has them, about three weeks old. Worth it, especially at the current price point.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

patchief said:


> Mine has them, about three weeks old. Worth it, especially at the current price pint.
> View attachment 5002777


Wow, that movement is really, really pretty. I haven't heard whether the detail is quality but the effort put into the design is remarkable at this price.

Is it used in other Tisells? Other Korean or Chinese watches?


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Oncearunner said:


> Can someone, please ANYONE, tell my why I shouldn't buy this damn watch? Because I have been sitting on the idea for a few days now and for $135 (upgrade to sapphire) I can't think of any reason why I shouldn't own this beauty:
> 
> The only thing I can tell myself is that others have said the pretty engravings on the back are no longer there? Is this still true? Because honestly, while I like the decorative engraving, it certainly wouldn't stop me from purchasing it.


That's a beautiful watch with excellent decoration for the price. The only reason I can give not to buy it is that it's 44mm diameter. For a white-dialed dress watch - that is huge. If you got 8"+ wrists - go for it. Smaller wrists - no go. (same reason I never got Stowa Marine or many other watches with this look and hand-winding - movements are huge and require big cases)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

EnderW said:


> 44mm diameter. For a white-dialed *dress watch - that is huge.*
> If you got* 8"+ wrists - go for it. Smaller wrists - no go.*


Dogma getting run over by karma, etc. Nuf said.

The real reason why not is, I have one, and you might run into me at some party, and be all embarrassed that we have the same watch on. Especially, given how dazzlingly dang good I look with it on.

PS: My wrist is only 8 (eight) inches, and it looks fine, and I don't wear it as a "dress" watch, but more casually.

Can't seem to find the pics so, a different model, but it shows how it looks on a casual NATO.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> Hmmm, the ever vigilant customs dudes have one of these in their possession.... please be so kind and process?


And HM Customs have supplied and it is here and now some wordy first impressions before some pics later. It is nice, very nice, in the Goldilocks zone for size, wears surprising large for a black dial which is a nice matt black that appears glossy due to crystal reflection (first impressions in doors). Rather sterile, the branding is subdued so reminds me of Uniform Wares style though larger. Polished casing compliments the sparkly indexes that look thinner than on the pic above, polishing is not too harsh and welcomes attention. Strap, bit meh.. but for the price point more than acceptable. Needs something else to catch and reveal the dial accenting. Nice sweep of second hand, not sure about the blue crown end.. looks a like piece of Crown of Thrones White Walker eye slapped on..interesting. I'd have preferred a bit of Cersei Lannnister. At least it wasn't a bit of Ramsay Bolton, that would be very disturbing, but I am digressing...

The best surprising bit, winding up induces a little bit of watch squeak. Never had that feature before and it is a little bit charming if agricultural. Not saying it is bad, not saying it is wrong... just.. rather beguiling and squeaky in a small rodent way.

Yes, I like this very much. If a micro-brand offered the same at twice the price I'd be very tempted and IMO the quality seems to exceed a lot of micro-brand offerings.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

FYI if it's like all my other Tisells, the blue on the crown is a protective layer and comes off either immediately or with wear.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> And HM Customs have supplied and it is here and now some wordy first impressions before some pics later. It is nice, very nice, in the Goldilocks zone for size, wears surprising large for a black dial which is a nice matt black that appears glossy due to crystal reflection (first impressions in doors). Rather sterile, the branding is subdued so reminds me of Uniform Wares style though larger. Polished casing compliments the sparkly indexes that look thinner than on the pic above, polishing is not too harsh and welcomes attention. Strap, bit meh.. but for the price point more than acceptable. Needs something else to catch and reveal the dial accenting. Nice sweep of second hand, not sure about the blue crown end.. looks a like piece of Crown of Thrones White Walker eye slapped on..interesting. I'd have preferred a bit of Cersei Lannnister. At least it wasn't a bit of Ramsay Bolton, that would be very disturbing, but I am digressing...
> 
> The best surprising bit, winding up induces a little bit of watch squeak. Never had that feature before and it is a little bit charming if agricultural. Not saying it is bad, not saying it is wrong... just.. rather beguiling and squeaky in a small rodent way.
> 
> Yes, I like this very much. If a micro-brand offered the same at twice the price I'd be very tempted and IMO the quality seems to exceed a lot of micro-brand offerings.


It is a pull and push crown? I would like some profile pictures and a case back picture please. You are the first in the thread to get this one I think.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> FYI if it's like all my other Tisells, the blue on the crown is a protective layer and comes off either immediately or with wear.


Doh! Oh yeh, it does peel off. I'd now categorise it as a rather worthy but slightly dower Jon Snow crown, not a lot of laughs here.

Push / pull? Er, yes pull to set date, pull again to set time, hacking (second hand stops), push back when done.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Push pull vs. screw down. Anytime anyone gets one that is new to the thread(don't think anyone posted this one yet), I am curious on the specs. If it is made how Tisell says it is.
I don't remember Tisell talking about crown action on the Korean site. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone has some more pics of the sun and moon? Contemplating whether to take the stainless steel or rose gold


----------



## antjes (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> And HM Customs have supplied and it is here and now some wordy first impressions before some pics later. It is nice, very nice, in the Goldilocks zone for size, wears surprising large for a black dial which is a nice matt black that appears glossy due to crystal reflection (first impressions in doors). Rather sterile, the branding is subdued so reminds me of Uniform Wares style though larger. Polished casing compliments the sparkly indexes that look thinner than on the pic above, polishing is not too harsh and welcomes attention. Strap, bit meh.. but for the price point more than acceptable. Needs something else to catch and reveal the dial accenting. Nice sweep of second hand, not sure about the blue crown end.. looks a like piece of Crown of Thrones White Walker eye slapped on..interesting. I'd have preferred a bit of Cersei Lannnister. At least it wasn't a bit of Ramsay Bolton, that would be very disturbing, but I am digressing...
> 
> The best surprising bit, winding up induces a little bit of watch squeak. Never had that feature before and it is a little bit charming if agricultural. Not saying it is bad, not saying it is wrong... just.. rather beguiling and squeaky in a small rodent way.
> 
> Yes, I like this very much. If a micro-brand offered the same at twice the price I'd be very tempted and IMO the quality seems to exceed a lot of micro-brand offerings.


Beautiful watch!
What is the size?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> Anyone has some more pics of the sun and moon? Contemplating whether to take the stainless steel or rose gold


Reading WUS on my phone while lying in bed this morning, so reached over to the watch box and thought I'd take a few to help you out.

Mine is the Rose Gold variant, on a Fluco London bridle leather strap (highly recommended, it's a lovely strap and even the stitching matches) plus an aftermarket rose gold deployment clasp.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

And just because I can, here's a few more of the Tisell skeleton, since there don't seem to be many owners of these here yet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't mind the idea of going skeletal, but I just don't like the way most are done, not just Tisell.
For me, the problem is two fold:
1. Legibility
2. The formal aesthetics/ composition of what HAS TO BE shown.

I would like to see one, in which all the parts were colored - dark blue, for example - with contrasting hands -- white, steel, or gold.

And some of the parts - gears, etc - could have certain details highlighted for reworking the composition.

And the back side could be done in "gold" or left in brass.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> And just because I can, here's a few more of the Tisell skeleton, since there don't seem to be many owners of these here yet.


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

Is there a place where we can see *all *the available Tisell models? E.g. Black dress watch, Tisell Bauhaus w/ small seconds etc. 
Looked at the Korean Tisell website and couldn't find any listed watches.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

And now for some picture, apologies they are not the best - slightly domed crystal throws out all sorts of reflections

The camera is highlighting the branding and text; in natural light they are very subdued and almost disappears in to the dial

I've noticed a very nice subtle sunburst effect, just the odd shimmer

For those who will ask, my knee is 17 inches.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> And now for some picture, apologies they are not the best - slightly domed crystal throws out all sorts of reflections
> 
> The camera is highlighting the branding and text; in natural light they are very subdued and almost disappears in to the dial
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Beautiful.
How smooth is the second hands sweep?
Can you compare it to any eta 2824 that you may own?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

nello said:


> Thanks for the pics. Beautiful.
> How smooth is the second hands sweep?
> Can you compare it to any eta 2824 that you may own?


Well thank you I like my knee too.. oh, you mean the watch?

No 2824 to compare, but a quick comparison with other watches I'd say the sweep is more fluid than a Seiko Sarb but perhaps not as smooth as a Miyota 9015. You can see it "chug" round but, perhaps because the blob thing on the end (I am rather a sucker for end of stick blob things a la Mondaine) accentuates the movement of the hand ticking. But, er, highly subjective on my part, if I stare at the Seadweller, it chugs too, but in less steps.

Definitely not quartz chug...its registering between seconds, if that makes sense?

Its not Cocktail Time, its sort of stealth Craft Microbrew Lager and Pistachio Nut Time


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

anyone having any issues with a short power reserve for the bauhaus?

i never really wore it much so i let my brother borrow it. he wore it from 10AM-6PM and when he woke up the next day it had stopped at 4AM.

do you guys manually wind to get it fully wound or does this seem like an issue with the watch


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

damali said:


> Is there a place where we can see *all *the available Tisell models? E.g. Black dress watch, Tisell Bauhaus w/ small seconds etc.
> Looked at the Korean Tisell website and couldn't find any listed watches.


This is from the korean version of the site:
Tisell
Not sure if they're all available for shipping outside of Korea and I do see some are marked as sold out.
Feel free to let me know if you need a model translated.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Peterolajuwon said:


> anyone having any issues with a short power reserve for the bauhaus?
> 
> i never really wore it much so i let my brother borrow it. he wore it from 10AM-6PM and when he woke up the next day it had stopped at 4AM.
> 
> do you guys manually wind to get it fully wound or does this seem like an issue with the watch


First I would get the watch back. You don't know what happened. Second, I would wind it about 40 times and let it sit. See how long it goes?
Next I would give it 10-15 winds and wear it for a 16 hour day and take it off for bed. Don't wear it till it dies, and see how long it goes. That will give you two pieces of info you need. 
Crappy power reserve or auto wind problem.
I do this with every hand windable auto I have the first chance I get.
I am sure someone else could help you more if there is an actual problem. I doubt you have a problem. Mistaken brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

nello said:


> First I would get the watch back. You don't know what happened. Second, I would wind it about 40 times and let it sit. See how long it goes?
> Next I would give it 10-15 winds and wear it for a 16 hour day and take it off for bed. Don't wear it till it dies, and see how long it goes. That will give you two pieces of info you need.
> Crappy power reserve or auto wind problem.
> I do this with every hand windable auto I have the first chance I get.
> ...


appreciate the advice, thanks kindly


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So looks like Tisell has released a black + mesh version of the Bauhaus - unsure if PVD or not, can't decipher the translation.

Not sure if I like it or not. Will certainly be polarising.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Well. I like where they moved the date window.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Jellytime said:


> Well. I like where they moved the date window.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

With the date window at 6, it's now on my list.

Prolly PVD.
I don't recall ever seeing a black Bauhaus.

How very....











BlackrazorNZ said:


> So looks like Tisell has released a black + mesh version of the Bauhaus - unsure if PVD or not, can't decipher the translation.
> 
> Not sure if I like it or not.* Will certainly be polarising.*


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So looks like Tisell has released a black + mesh version of the Bauhaus - unsure if PVD or not, can't decipher the translation.
> 
> Not sure if I like it or not. Will certainly be polarising.


I am certainly polarized a lot! No longer designed by Germany!!! Tisell, fix or do sumfink!


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

what is the link to the above???


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

damali said:


> what is the link to the above???


Tisell

I think I'm gonna ask what kind of coating it is.

UPDATE: Non-reflective PVD coating indeed.


----------



## antjes (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> And now for some picture, apologies they are not the best - slightly domed crystal throws out all sorts of reflections
> 
> The camera is highlighting the branding and text; in natural light they are very subdued and almost disappears in to the dial
> 
> ...


Please, could you confirm size of the watch without crown? I didn't find it.
It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So looks like Tisell has released a black + mesh version of the Bauhaus - unsure if PVD or not, can't decipher the translation.
> 
> Not sure if I like it or not. Will certainly be polarising.


Hey, do you think they are gonna upgrade the white dial model with the date at 6 ?

(Tisell)

Could be very interesting for a future purchase


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

"German Design." Finally


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

I think the mention "German Design" has been modified for a while now :


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/3azp7y

Tisell - Album on Imgur


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Just to update, "Mr. Tisell" wrote me last night saying he received the faulty watch and there was indeed an issue with the movement itself. He replaced the movement, dial and hands and shipped it back out. He will be reimbursing the return shipping fees towards my paypal account. Hopefully all will be well and settled for good once I get the watch back in my hands.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Just to update, "Mr. Tisell" wrote me last night saying he received the faulty watch and there was indeed an issue with the movement itself. He replaced the movement, dial and hands and shipped it back out. He will be reimbursing the return shipping fees towards my paypal account. Hopefully all will be well and settled for good once I get the watch back in my hands.


And there we have it. Good Customer service after the sale. Glad to hear it.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

How about a no-date Bauhaus? Why interrupt the flow of the hour markers with a date window?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

On second thought, take out the numbers out as well. Use simple sticks/lines like Hamilton Intra-Matic with no date window and it would be truly bauhaus like its namesake.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

saeglopuralifi said:


> "German Design." Finally


No! I wanted Designed by Hapsburgs or Teutons or Holy Roman Empire


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

RNHC said:


> like Hamilton Intra-Matic with no date window and it would be truly bauhaus like its namesake.


The Intra-Matic silver (small) dial is a favourite, understated, svelte, beautifully uncomplicated and serene without a second hand... or a Tisell Max Bill homage; I'd go for both.

May be we can entice Mr Tisell to post here?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

antjes said:


> Please, could you confirm size of the watch without crown? I didn't find it.
> It's a beautiful watch.


Yes,

Lug width = 20mm
Lug-to-lug = 48mm
Height = 8mm
Diameter = 40mm (without crown). The bezel is very slim so a lot of dial presence for a black dial, like it has a sort of event horizon, perhaps a couple of mms from the domed crystal coming into the case.

Done with tape measure.

Also, not sure if important, the crown doesn't sit flush with the case when pushed in; holding up to the light I see a sliver of stem and then the crown.

Not a deal for me, I'm not expecting perfection, just means I will be avoiding water.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

The black Bauhaus version is now available on there English website.

I wish they could do the same with the "classic" (stainless steel) version.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

Ohh I been lurking in this thread for a while and I might try that new black bauhaus version on my next pay date. Just debating if it would get enough wrist time since I work a casual lab job and the what not.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Uberyk said:


> Just to update, "Mr. Tisell" wrote me last night saying he received the faulty watch and there was indeed an issue with the movement itself. He replaced the movement, dial and hands and shipped it back out. He will be reimbursing the return shipping fees towards my paypal account. Hopefully all will be well and settled for good once I get the watch back in my hands.


very very happy to read that.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Parnis Lover said:


> very very happy to read that.


Yeah, he was very accommodating. Answered all questions promptly. Granted, being able to communicate in his own language may have helped. Paypal shows the reimbursed postage, now just need the watch to show up.
Obviously not a fault of Tisell but international shipping waits are not fun when you've spoiled by years of Prime 2 day shipping.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

The white Bauhaus model is now available with the date at 6 <3









I will definitly buy one on september and if i like it i will probably purchase the 40mm pilot too


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Thib1903 said:


> The white Bauhaus model is now available with the date at 6PM <3


...aaaaaaaand the last thing holding me to my Rodina just vanished.

On a somewhat different topic - I'm curious who among us is going to be brave enough to take the plunge and pay the $530 to try out the Tourbillon.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Please. Call me a pussy. I don't mind... in this case. :-!



BlackrazorNZ said:


> ...aaaaaaaand... who among us is going to be *brave enough to take the plunge and pay the $530 to try out the Tourbillon.*


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> ...aaaaaaaand the last thing holding me to my Rodina just vanished.
> 
> On a somewhat different topic - I'm curious who among us is going to be brave enough to take the plunge and pay the $530 to try out the Tourbillon.


Is this a seagull movement?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

balzebub said:


> Is this a seagull movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I am not an expert. I am only familiar with the ST8000 tourbillon by sea-gull. That is not it.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> No 2824


I fibbed, partly, as it was so stealthy and tactical I forgot about the Muhle Glashutte Seebataillon which has a 2893-2.

That chugs quite a bit as well.

I think they all chug within acceptable parameters.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

Thib1903 said:


> The white Bauhaus model is now available with the date at 6 <3
> 
> View attachment 5120538
> 
> ...


let me know how you like it when you receive it. I will await your wrist shots before I take the plunge as well.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

*sniff*, it chugs no more, no wind, no rotor movement, it be deceased and passed its mortal coil. It be a terminated Tisell...


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

:/ Not cool at all ! What kind of movement are there inside this watch? A seagull one ?

Anyway, you should contact M. Tisell and send it back


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeknodathon said:


> *sniff*, it chugs no more, no wind, no rotor movement, it be deceased and passed its mortal coil. It be a terminated Tisell...
> 
> View attachment 5133058


how long did you have yours before it died?
I recently had a flieger sent back for replacement as the movement crapped out on mine shortly after purchase.
Tisell is pretty good about that sort of stuff.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> ...aaaaaaaand the last thing holding me to my Rodina just vanished.
> 
> On a somewhat different topic - I'm curious who among us is going to be brave enough to take the plunge and pay the $530 to try out the Tourbillon.


I'm actually having some interest on this model... but it seems that it is only available thru the Korean website than being listed available in the International site. I wonder is it limited just to Korean market?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> how long did you have yours before it died?


I wore it for 3 days, then rotated it out, got back to it after a strap change and then it was 10:30 pm for a very long time.

Mr Tisell emailed for clarification. Bit of a language barrier soooo.. tried the Google English - Korean translator. I do hope it didn't translate into anything naughty.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeknodathon said:


> I wore it for 3 days, then rotated it out, got back to it after a strap change and then it was 10:30 pm for a very long time.
> 
> Mr Tisell emailed for clarification. Bit of a language barrier soooo.. tried the Google English - Korean translator. I do hope it didn't translate into anything naughty.


sounds pretty similar to what happened with mine. let the power reserve die down one time and it wouldn't start up again. not sure if yours uses the same movement as the flieger, maybe he got a bad batch of seagulls.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm on page 33 of this thread. Have my eye on the 167 in rose gold. Has anyone on here purchased one?


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's my Bauhaus again on a NATO. I have to admit that it looks a bit better with the date at six instead of 3. I bought mine just a little bit too soon. Oh well. I still love the watch.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

How big does it wear? I'm on the fence with it still but most likely will want to purchase it in a couple of weeks. My wrists are about 7" give or take for the weather, are you around those measurements?


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

My wrists are a little smaller but it should fit you fine. It is a dress watch after all. If you are used to big 42mm clunky dive watches it may feel small at first but, in my opinion, this is a proper size for this type of watch. Here's a picture I posted before (but now buried way back in the thread) which shows it on my wrist from further away. If you have any other 38mm watches, this one probably wears bigger because it is all face with just a thin bezel.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

balzebub said:


> Is this a seagull movement?


It is a co-axial tourbillon, in that the tourbillon cage rotates about the same axis as the balance wheel. In contrast, the most commonly available Seagull tourbillon movement is the ST8000, which is a flying carrousel.









There is a Seagull co-axial tourbillon movement, the ST8260, but the arrangement of the gears on the back indicates that this is not the movement used by Tisell.
















The one which is most likely candidate is the Hangzhou (PTS) 3300, shown here,


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

mleok said:


> It is a co-axial tourbillon, in that the tourbillon cage rotates about the same axis as the balance wheel. In contrast, the most commonly available Seagull tourbillon movement is the ST8000, which is a flying carrousel.
> 
> View attachment 5146690
> 
> ...


Oh I see,would u say that the seagull tourbillon is the better of the two?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

balzebub said:


> Oh I see,would u say that the seagull tourbillon is the better of the two?


Yes, but the Seagull co-axial tourbillon is not available as an OEM movement, so one can only get it in a Seagull watch.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mleok said:


> Yes, but the Seagull co-axial tourbillon is not available as an OEM movement, so one can only get it in a Seagull watch.


Just a quick aside here to mleok:

I am continually impressed by your depth and breadth of knowledge, civility, and interest/respect for affordable brands despite your impressive (and not necessarily affordable) collection.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> It be a terminated Tisell...


Mr Tisell says he will make it chug again so sending if off for rechugarepair


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm a little bit gutted right now. Raked up the spare cash for the Tisell ST19 Chronograph, only to find he's made a recent decision not to sell it overseas anymore as any warranty issues are way to expensive to resolve remotely


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just as well, actually.
Beautiful watch, but the movement really is too unreliable.
Dammit.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm a little bit gutted right now. Raked up the spare cash for the Tisell ST19 Chronograph, only to find he's made a recent decision not to sell it overseas anymore as any warranty issues are way to expensive to resolve remotely
> 
> View attachment 5187762


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm a little bit gutted right now. Raked up the spare cash for the Tisell ST19 Chronograph, only to find he's made a recent decision not to sell it overseas anymore as any warranty issues are way to expensive to resolve remotely
> 
> View attachment 5187762


Yeah i know! Damn that! I just wanted to pull the trigger 2 months ago and got the same reply...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I honestly don't understand - it's the same movement, identical, as in the 1963 reissue and some Perpetuals, and neither report any significant issues.

Admittedly the Perpetual is triple checked and refined to the max, but still.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I honestly don't understand - it's the same movement, identical, as in the 1963 reissue and some Perpetuals, and neither report any significant issues.
> 
> Admittedly the Perpetual is triple checked and refined to the max, but still.


Can you post some pictures of the perpetuals? I didn't know that st19 existed with such a complication.... I have two st19 seagulls and no issue until now....


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Parnis Lover said:


> Can you post some pictures of the perpetuals? I didn't know that st19 existed with such a complication.... I have two st19 seagulls and no issue until now....


Pics all from Perpetual's website.

Good luck getting one however - he's sold out till 2016 last I heard.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought "perpetual" was a complication of the movement, not a trademark... in any case, I don't know any watch with the st19 date and moon complication. Are they only fitted on Seagull watches?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I think you have to be someone's buddy at sea-gull to get a good batch of ST19 movements. Or the movement has to be going in a Sea-gull brand watch.


----------



## LemonPuff (Sep 2, 2015)

Yankee said:


> I'm on page 33 of this thread. Have my eye on the 167 in rose gold. Has anyone on here purchased one?


I just got it today. (And this is my first post!) ;-)


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Bradjhomes said:


> That's what their website says. Seems very unlikely to me.


At this price, indeed. Most likely painted :roll:


----------



## HighExpectations (Sep 4, 2011)

Indeed, a good looking Bauhaus, looks superior made to the Rodina.

Now...if only they could make it with sterile dial, that would make it excellent and an instant purchase...save the ink as well!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

If they only could make a dial with hangul writings I would consider buying one of their watches. By the way, any idea about where the tisell brand comes from? I don't think it's a korean word, it looks more like a konglish thing...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So this just came available for sale.

Can already tell it'll be polarising.


42mm wide, 51mm L2L, 13mm thick, 22mm lugs.
ST2505 movement with retrograde date and power reserve
Open heart with Flying Wheel (meant to provide a similar at-a-glance aesthetic to a tourbillon)
Sapphire crystal front.
Mineral crystal display back.
If the pricing converstion from Won to US$ holds true as for the other watches, then this one will be about $130-$135 shipped. Not bad.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

And here's a video of the exact same movement in a Parnis to give you an idea of how it functions.

Tisell functions identical, I just suspect the fit/finish will be a bit better and he hand picks the more reliable movements, plus sapphire crystal.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HighExpectations said:


> View attachment 5251634
> 
> 
> Indeed, a good looking Bauhaus, looks superior made to the Rodina.
> ...


Why sterile? Personally, I think it looks fine. If you want sterile, check out the Kent Wang Bauhaus.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> Why sterile? Personally, I think it looks fine. If you want sterile, check out the Kent Wang Bauhaus.


I agree, the Bauhaus watches are already very minimalist, without the brand name, they're almost too sterile. Do we ask why Nomos and Stowa doesn't offer sterile versions of their Bauhaus models?


----------



## Ranchers (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's a comparison picture between the Tisell & Rodina. I'm actually returning the Tisell I cant get over the silver-ish face. The 9015 movement runs pretty smoothly though. I bought the Tisell white Flieger it's pretty sweet but it's a little bit too big for me. so trying to sell it.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Parnis Lover said:


> If they only could make a dial with hangul writings I would consider buying one of their watches. By the way, any idea about where the tisell brand comes from? I don't think it's a korean word, it looks more like a konglish thing...


*Tis*sot + Eb*el* = Tisell ?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

mleok said:


> Do we ask why Nomos and Stowa doesn't offer sterile versions of their Bauhaus models?




No, but their fonts are kewl and in-line with the Bauhaus design, whilst this...not so much.



Ranchers said:


> Here's a comparison picture between the Tisell & Rodina. I'm actually returning the Tisell I cant get over the silver-ish face. The 9015 movement runs pretty smoothly though. I bought the Tisell white Flieger it's pretty sweet but it's a little bit too big for me. so trying to sell it.
> 
> View attachment 5256546


Hmm...it does seem to have more of a silver dial rather than silvery-white. Maybe they botched up the new dials with date at 6. The older dials don't seem to be silver, looking at THESE pics.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

....


----------



## than70 (Jan 10, 2014)

Would it be possible for Tissel to make the small second with date display at 6 o'clock position?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

HighExpectations said:


> Now...if only they could make it with sterile dial, that would make it excellent and an instant purchase...save the ink as well!


Why would any new company which is trying to build up its brand do what you are asking - that is remove their brand from their products? :roll:


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Dan83bz said:


> No, but their fonts are kewl and in-line with the Bauhaus design, whilst this...not so much.


Really? Tisell also uses _sans serif_ font. Please elaborate how Nomos and Stowa fonts are Bauhaus and Tisell font is not when all three fonts are very, very similar in appearance.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> On a somewhat different topic - I'm curious who among us is going to be brave enough to take the plunge


Tisell Tourbilllon is on the way. I will update everyone when it comes in and I have the chance to evaluate it.


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

So after taking 4 or 5 days to read every page of this thread, I think I'm finally ready to pick up my first Tisell. I'm looking at either the 40mm Pilot or the No. 157 in rose gold. Would the owners of either model mind giving me an update? Pros, cons, anything would be a huge help. I know I could go back a few pages and answer my own question, but I'm simply too exhausted for such a task.


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

Ranchers said:


> Here's a comparison picture between the Tisell & Rodina. I'm actually returning the Tisell I cant get over the silver-ish face. The 9015 movement runs pretty smoothly though. I bought the Tisell white Flieger it's pretty sweet but it's a little bit too big for me. so trying to sell it.
> 
> View attachment 5256546
> 
> ...


----------



## mike4761 (Jun 29, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Please. Call me a pussy. I don't mind... in this case. :-!


You are way too cool and entertaining for me to call you anything but a crazy [email protected][email protected]. Keep up the good work.

Cheers


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

damali said:


> Ranchers said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a comparison picture between the Tisell & Rodina. I'm actually returning the Tisell I cant get over the silver-ish face. The 9015 movement runs pretty smoothly though. I bought the Tisell white Flieger it's pretty sweet but it's a little bit too big for me. so trying to sell it.
> ...


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

Ranchers said:


> Here's a comparison picture between the Tisell & Rodina. I'm actually returning the Tisell I cant get over the silver-ish face. The 9015 movement runs pretty smoothly though. I bought the Tisell white Flieger it's pretty sweet but it's a little bit too big for me. so trying to sell it.
> 
> View attachment 5256546


Any issues with the returning of the 9015? 
Will you have to pay for return shipping? 
I, too, recently purchased the 9015 and am disappointed to hear it has a silvery dial as opposed to the clean white. So i'm thinking I might have to do the same.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

damali said:


> Any issues with the returning of the 9015?
> Will you have to pay for return shipping?
> I, too, recently purchased the 9015 and am disappointed to hear it has a silvery dial as opposed to the clean white. So i'm thinking I might have to do the same.


And don't forget to try and take some hi-quality pics of it before sending back, for those of us that are still on the fence.

What I dont understand, I have stared and stared at the purchase page that shows both the one with date @3 vs. the one with date @6 and I really cannot tell any difference in nuance of dial color. So either they used some different (prototype) to take those pics or....??

Check for yourselves, maybe my eyesight is not as sharp as other's.
Welcome to joyful online shopping! (scroll down for the 3H date model


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> And don't forget to try and take some hi-quality pics of it before sending back, for those of us that are still on the fence.
> 
> What I dont understand, I have stared and stared at the purchase page that shows both the one with date @3 vs. the one with date @6 and I really cannot tell any difference in nuance of dial color. So either they used some different (prototype) to take those pics or....??
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely! 
Yeah, i completely agree.. that's why I just immediately assumed that the only change was the moving of the date window. No real difference to my eye. If anything the left picture looks like an even more pearlescent, brighter white than the right - at least on those side by side pics.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

damali said:


> Yes, definitely!
> Yeah, i completely agree.. that's why I just immediately assumed that the only change was the moving of the date window. No real difference to my eye. If anything the left picture looks like an even more pearlescent, brighter white than the right - at least on those side by side pics.


Indeed.

Lets just wait for one of the owners to post some better pics and then we can really tell what it looks like.

P.S. Does anybody know if some representative from Tisell has an account here? Maybe we should involve them directly also, would be much faster to gain answers, etc, as long as they would agree to sign up and post, I'm sure WUS admins would not have a problem with it, on the contrary.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Dan83bz said:


> And don't forget to try and take some hi-quality pics of it before sending back, for those of us that are still on the fence.
> 
> What I dont understand, I have stared and stared at the purchase page that shows both the one with date @3 vs. the one with date @6 and I really cannot tell any difference in nuance of dial color. So either they used some different (prototype) to take those pics or....??
> 
> ...


Hard to tell, not knowing about the light source, etc., but the light background on the left and dark background on the right will make a difference: in fact, I would guess that the dial on the right is darker.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

himynameiswil said:


> So after taking 4 or 5 days to read every page of this thread, I think I'm finally ready to pick up my first Tisell. I'm looking at either the 40mm Pilot or the No. 157 in rose gold. Would the owners of either model mind giving me an update? Pros, cons, anything would be a huge help. I know I could go back a few pages and answer my own question, but I'm simply too exhausted for such a task.


Welcome to WUS, Wil! I think there will be plenty of comments forthcoming. Also, this WUS thing takes dedication and there is good info on preceding pages, so I would certainly encourage you to search and dig!


----------



## Ranchers (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. Here are a few more pictures of the watch outdoors. Also, I noticed that the Tisell is a bit taller compared to the Rodina, you can definitely see the difference in the lugs.


----------



## Ranchers (Jul 20, 2015)

damali said:


> Any issues with the returning of the 9015?
> Will you have to pay for return shipping?
> I, too, recently purchased the 9015 and am disappointed to hear it has a silvery dial as opposed to the clean white. So i'm thinking I might have to do the same.


Yes, I will need to pay for return shipping and I too was extremely disappointed that they changed the dial color. For the record, I still think it's a beautiful watch and the Miyota 9015 movement runs smoothly.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I actually prefer the silver and have been looking at the new Bauhaus.

If anyone really doesn't like theirs, feel free to PM me - I'd be happy to pick up a silver dial at an appropriately discounted rate


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I actually prefer the silver and have been looking at the new Bauhaus.
> 
> If anyone really doesn't like theirs, feel free to PM me - I'd be happy to pick up a silver dial at an appropriately discounted rate


I'll keep this in mind. Live in Aus, so shipping shouldn't be too much to NZ. 
But yeah we'll see when i receive it


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

damali said:


> I'll keep this in mind. Live in Aus, so shipping shouldn't be too much to NZ.
> But yeah we'll see when i receive it


Sweet as.

I recently flicked my Rodina - the white dial was just too... boring. At least the speckle on the Tisell would add some interest. The old Rodinas were better as they had some texture to the dial.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Ranchers said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Here are a few more pictures of the watch outdoors. Also, I noticed that the Tisell is a bit taller compared to the Rodina, you can definitely see the difference in the lugs.
> 
> View attachment 5276906
> 
> ...


I cannot really tell from your picture. Is the date wheel color-matched to the dial on the date at six model? I doubt it. But it appears that way.

Thanks for providing "in the flesh pictures. "


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Ranchers said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Here are a few more pictures of the watch outdoors. Also, I noticed that the Tisell is a bit taller compared to the Rodina, you can definitely see the difference in the lugs.
> 
> View attachment 5276906
> 
> ...


Thnaks for the pics!

Especially the case height. It seems the Tisell is at least 11-12mm thick, the Rodina I believe was around 8.5-9mm? Do you have a caliper to measure the thickness?



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Sweet as.
> 
> I recently flicked my Rodina - the white dial was just too... boring. At least the speckle on the Tisell would add some interest. The old Rodinas were better as they had some texture to the dial.


The Rodina I had, and stupidly sold, was the original batch, silvery-white dial, blued screws, very nice dial texture.

The one they make now seems indeed very different.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

RNHC said:


> Really? Tisell also uses _sans serif_ font. Please elaborate how Nomos and Stowa fonts are Bauhaus and Tisell font is not when all three fonts are very, very similar in appearance.


I'm no experts in fonts, I still can't honestly see how these two fonts are identical, maybe its the space between the letters as well as the "thickness" of the fonts.

:-s


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

font Bauhaus style True Type of the Bauhaus - Fonts In Use


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Update: I got yet another reply from Tisell,



> Hi there,
> 3H Dial- Front or either side is white with no color change from any angle.
> 6H Dial-Looking at the same angle as the attached picture white dial, Look at the watch on the front Silver Dial
> 
> ...


I had replied to their earlier response and I also attached to the email the side-by-side pic of the two watches. They are insisting the dials are different although I still have a hunch the dial they show online is NOT the same dial as the one posted by the buyer above in this thread.


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> I'm no experts in fonts, I still can't honestly see how these two fonts are identical, maybe its the space between the letters as well as the "thickness" of the fonts.
> 
> :-s
> View attachment 5282354


The font used by Tisell is indeed very similar to the font used in Tangente's numbers. It has a tiny serif. The Nomos font used in the logo is a sans serif one.
Unlike Rodina's font which is utterly wrong with this type of watches, this is correct.

It's a miss-concept that Bauhaus was all about simplicity (i.e. Kandinsky was a professor there, Piet Mondrian wasn't). It took Peter Behrens ideas from the werkbund (which, BTW, Nomos itself claims it to be the inspiration for its designs, not bauhaus) and explored them further. They were part of the zeitgeist along with Le Corbusier, Alvar Aalto, among others.



nisse said:


> font Bauhaus style True Type of the Bauhaus - Fonts In Use


Yes, there wasn't a font called bauhaus or endorsed by them, it was a logical evolution, for them to use existing fonts and then design or use "modern" fonts.

The font called Bauhaus is a 70's, free interpretation of an unfinished Bauhaus font.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, Mr Tisell has received it back and... he reports all okay, fully functional, nothing wrong, what is the problem?

Erm, okay... er.. not quite understanding, I think I know when a watch is locked and can tell if rotor is not moving and the second hand is still unless I need a pair of pliers to wind a Chinese movement?

Soooo.. Tisellonauts, what could be the issue? Am I a bit dufus? Is my watch being a bit truculent and difficult and prone to paranormal disfunction and can only reliably operate in S. Korea? Explanations?!

View attachment 5133058


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> Well, Mr Tisell has received it back and... he reports all okay, fully functional, nothing wrong, what is the problem?
> 
> Erm, okay... er.. not quite understanding, I think I know when a watch is locked and can tell if rotor is not moving and the second hand is still unless I need a pair of pliers to wind a Chinese movement?
> 
> ...


I had a Chinese DG movement lock up one time. I sprayed it one time with a can of air. It still works to this day. Over 1.5 years later. Keeps time.i do not suggest doing this to any movement you care about!

I have read of this occurring. The pallets get stuck because of poor lubrication. A nice smack to the watch and it will start again. Could this have occured? I don't know?

Where is Mleok when you need him?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeknodathon said:


> Well, Mr Tisell has received it back and... he reports all okay, fully functional, nothing wrong, what is the problem?
> 
> Erm, okay... er.. not quite understanding, I think I know when a watch is locked and can tell if rotor is not moving and the second hand is still unless I need a pair of pliers to wind a Chinese movement?
> 
> ...


Hmm... that's a rather annoying situation. I guess at this point all you can do is:
1. Accept the watch and try to figure out a way to split the shipping costs.
2. If there's no confidence that the watch will continue to work without issues once it's back in your hand, try to negotiate a movement swap or last resort, full return and refund.

Maybe ask him to observe it for a few days to see if the problem comes back as well?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Uberyk said:


> Maybe ask him to observe it for a few days to see if the problem comes back as well?


That sounds sensible. Ask him/her to keep it wound for a few days, see what happens.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Agreed, thanks, was thinking similar, put into rotation for a while wind, let run down, wind etc- in both our interests to get to root cause


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody else took ownership if their Bauhaus Tisell? Itchy to pull the trigger but waiting to find out how thick the watch is before I do so.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Earlier in the week I received a Tisell Tourbillon GMT watch that I purchased from a seller in the US. He had originally purchased it in Korea. The watch is labeled as the 3310, although this seems to refer to the PTS 3310 Tourbillon hand-wound movement used in the watch as I have seen various Tisell tourbillon designs designated 3310. This watch was done as a limited run. PTS 3310 tourbillon movement (in this case from Hangzhou) seems to show up in a lot in affordable chronograph models. As with many Chinese movements, quality is more based on what company is assembling, casing up, and QCing the movement. So Tisell's general reputation would mean the same here. I believe my watch is a couple years old at this point and has been running within a few seconds since I started it running earlier this week.









While the movement is the same as many other affordable tourbillons, I find that in dial design and crafting, Tisell is far ahead of its competitors. So many affordable tourbillons are downright gaudy, in my opinion. While I would not say this dial whispers, it talks in a normal voice rather than screaming at you! The texture on the dial and subdials is very nice and have nice reflective edges. The sun and moon subdial disc compliments its window. The second subdial is set for GMT. The hands are that nice Tisell blue they seem to feature on many watches. The tourbillon is large in this watch, about 50% larger than the beautiful ST8000 tourbillon in the 2012 WUS Tourbillon project watch. But I feel it still is fits well in proportion to the dial and does not overwhelm everything. My major design criticism on this watch is that the numerals and indices are gold and do not match the Stainless case so stand out more than I would like. The crystal is sapphire. The case is well made, but nothing all too particularly noteworthy. The lugs are 22mm.









Here is a movement shot from the exhibition caseback. It's a mineral crystal on the rear. The movement is nicely finished with blued screws in places.

For the price I paid for this watch, I'm very happy with it in the first week. If I have any issues or things pop up with more wrist time, I will update things in this thread. I think it competes quite well with its competitors in this price segment. If anyone has any further questions, I'll try to answer them as best I can.


----------



## limbas21 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to get either the Bauhaus or the Sun&moon. Is the dial for the Bauhaus silvery as shown in few page back? For the Sun&Moon is the movement reliable? Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

limbas21 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to get either the Bauhaus or the Sun&moon. Is the dial for the Bauhaus silvery as shown in few page back? For the Sun&Moon is the movement reliable? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


its seems the dial of the Bauhaus is indeed a darker silver than their site shows but so far we've got pics from 1 owner, so not really sure, could be variations between batches as well, I suggest you wait a while before ordering not to be disappointed.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 5308946


Damn!!! That makes me...!!!
Strangely... i can't find this in the international sales page... how do we order?


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Checked my order status today and saw 'delivered' - yippee! Came home to find ....
> 
> A note from Parcel force that I owed customs duty before they would deliver it.


Out of interest....how much did they charge? I have been looking at these....but potential customs payments had come to mind.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Actually guys, I asked them about this and here is their reply:

"Hi there, 
Movement 3310 is vulnerable to shocks.
Sorry, Only sale in Korea. Overseas sales is not possible.
I thank you for your attention."

So, unfortunately, I don't think we can get one of those...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

thedius said:


> Actually guys, I asked them about this and here is their reply:
> 
> "Hi there,
> *Movement 3310 is vulnerable to shocks.
> ...


So, what he's saying is, people who live outside of Korea are shocking.


----------



## limbas21 (Feb 24, 2013)

I got a reply from Tisell. For the Bauhaus, a white dial variant is expected to arrive late September to early October. Guess I will have to wait for it. 

Regarding the Sun&Moon, is too big for a small wrist? I have a very small wrist and 48.5mm is slightly bigger than my SARG009. Anyone with Sun&Moon, can you help me confirm if its the right lug to lug length.


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> With the date window at 6, it's now on my list.
> 
> Prolly PVD.
> I don't recall ever seeing a black Bauhaus.
> ...


I'm late to the party, sort of...
Nomos Norma used to be like this.
Google "nomos norma tangente".


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

limbas21 said:


> I got a reply from Tisell. For the Bauhaus, a white dial variant is expected to arrive late September to early October. Guess I will have to wait for it


Good to know. Will also wait to see what it looks like before ordering


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So this just popped up.


Sub homage.
Miyota 9015
40mm wide, 20mm lugs, 12.5mm thick
200m WR
Sapphire Crystal
C1 SuperLuminova
Screw down crown
Unidirectional bezel
Locking Pin bracelet
3 colour options - Blue, Green, Black
~$180 shipped


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So this just popped up.
> 
> 
> Sub homage.
> ...


Are these actually for sale outside of Korea? I recall seeing these on the Korean site and they were marked as out of stock. But that was a month or two ago.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I think the real question is: Does the world need yet ANOTHER sub homage? I know I am probably a minority but I find the original rather boring (the Rolex that is, the Blancpain is a beauty) and the fact that everyone needs to make a "homage" (or a blatant copy) is rather annoying.

I have already bought 3 watches from Tisell and think their quality is excellent for the price so why not use the resources to create some original designs of their own?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Are these actually for sale outside of Korea? I recall seeing these on the Korean site and they were marked as out of stock. But that was a month or two ago.


It's a new version. The old version used a Seagull movement, this uses a 9015.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

thedius said:


> I think the real question is: Does the world need yet ANOTHER sub homage? I know I am probably a minority but I find the original rather boring (the Rolex that is, the Blancpain is a beauty) and the fact that everyone needs to make a "homage" (or a blatant copy) is rather annoying.
> 
> I have already bought 3 watches from Tisell and think their quality is excellent for the price so why not use the resources to create some original designs of their own?


This is what people want. This is what sells. They are in business to make money. That is the simple answer to your question.

I'll take a green one, please.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

They're nice, but I wouldn't pay $180 for one.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> They're nice, but I wouldn't pay $180 for one.


If you're aesthetically against them, cool. But if you're aware of another stash of decent quality sapphire crystal 200m WR divers with a Miyota 9015 for _LESS_ than $180, you need to hook this brother up.

Because everywhere else I look, similar specced watches are $350+ with the bulk around $500.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm just saying that if I'm going to spend $180, I'm not going to buy a Submariner clone, even if the specs are nice (and they are) and it looks good (it does).

Now, if these were Seamaster homages (there aren't enough good ones around), then Tisell would have my attention, and I'd be out $180.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll just leave this here.










New Tisell 40mm Pilot Flieger Watch Sapphire Crystal Automatic Movement | eBay


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If you're aesthetically against them, cool. But if you're aware of another stash of decent quality sapphire crystal 200m WR divers with a Miyota 9015 for _LESS_ than $180, you need to hook this brother up.
> 
> Because everywhere else I look, similar specced watches are $350+ with the bulk around $500.


Could you hook us up on this one - a link would be wonderful. Because it is like you say; value vise this has got to be It. Never been so close to actually buying a Miyota 9015 before. Might actually happen this time - or not.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Any mention of the bezel insert? Ceramic? On a Mobil at a hotel. Looking around has been tough this morning. 
If you are looking for a sub, this looks good. They only had green before with a seagull? Don't remember blue and black at all.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So this just popped up.
> 
> 
> Sub homage.
> ...


Cannot get in there to look. Wtf?
Is that a "glide-lock" style clasp in your picture? Hope so.

Anyone who has not owned a bracelet with this clasp, real rolex, or otherwise, is missing out. If your wrist expands and contracts a bit, this is for you.Great idea rolex!


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm up for a blue one if the bezel is ceramic. Looks like a well-thought out, appealing piece.

Anyone know if the bezel's ceramic?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

nello said:


> Cannot get in there to look. Wtf?
> Is that a "glide-lock" style clasp in your picture? Hope so.
> 
> Anyone who has not owned a bracelet with this clasp, real rolex, or otherwise, is missing out. If your wrist expands and contracts a bit, this is for you.Great idea rolex!





Siwash said:


> I'm up for a blue one if the bezel is ceramic. Looks like a well-thought out, appealing piece.
> 
> Anyone know if the bezel's ceramic?


Here you go brethren. Google Translate is your friend.

Tisell
Tisell
Tisell



BlackrazorNZ said:


> So this just popped up.
> 
> 
> Sub homage.
> ...


You just went and bought ALL 3 ?!?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Dan83bz said:


> Here you go brethren. Google Translate is your friend.
> 
> Tisell
> Tisell
> ...


First link is the new 9015, says ceramic bezel. Sapphire crystal with AR. C1 lume dial and hands. 200m wr. There's a note that says the glidelock had a tendency to slip out of position so he added a pin. Not sure if it's a permanent pin or removable though. Comes out to 168USD as a direct conversion.

Second link is GMT, doesn't specify the movement. In any case it seems like it was a limited run and is all sold out.

Third link is 2813 movement sub. Other specs are the same as the miyota, the bezel is probably not ceramic. Comes out to about 101 USD.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Uberyk said:


> First link is the new 9015, says ceramic bezel. Sapphire crystal with AR. C1 lume dial and hands. 200m wr. There's a note that says the glidelock had a tendency to slip out of position so he added a pin. Not sure if it's a permanent pin or removable though. Comes out to 168USD as a direct conversion.
> 
> Second link is GMT, doesn't specify the movement. In any case it seems like it was a limited run and is all sold out.
> 
> Third link is 2813 movement sub. Other specs are the same as the miyota, the bezel is probably not ceramic. Comes out to about 101 USD.


Many thanks for that.

I believe one of the reasons, probably the main one, why they choose not to sell these Rolex hommages outside Korea is that they don't want to deal with the headache of possible confiscation upon arrival, although its clear from the pics there's no Rolex anywhere.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess the question then is, how does one order from the company?


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

thedius said:


> Actually guys, I asked them about this and here is their reply:
> 
> "Hi there,
> Movement 3310 is vulnerable to shocks.
> ...


It's a pity... The Chinese sellers over @ China can ship their Tourbillons all over the world, so as KEMMNER with his produce, although the movements used could be of different calibre...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

thedius said:


> Actually guys, I asked them about this and here is their reply:
> 
> "Hi there,
> Movement 3310 is vulnerable to shocks.
> ...





Ed.YANG said:


> It's a pity... The Chinese sellers over @ China can ship their Tourbillons all over the world, so as KEMMNER with his produce, although the movements used could be of different calibre...


I think Mr. Tisell is a reasonable man - he just wants to avoid the hassle of having these possibly warranty-requiring watches (due to their being a bit more sensitive / delicate) flying back and forth across oceans.

So if an overseas customer promises to NOT do that, I am sure he could entertain the idea of selling overseas.
The problem is, how does one make such a promise and keep it as a matter of honor when it's so easy to run to Paypal and demand a refund?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> The problem is, how does one make such a promise and keep it as a matter of honor when it's so easy to run to Paypal and demand a refund?


Send cash in an envelope or via Western Union? :roll:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I think Mr. Tisell is a reasonable man - he just wants to avoid the hassle of having these possibly warranty-requiring watches (due to their being a bit more sensitive / delicate) flying back and forth across oceans.
> 
> So if an overseas customer promises to NOT do that, I am sure he could entertain the idea of selling overseas.
> The problem is, how does one make such a promise and keep it as a matter of honor when it's so easy to run to Paypal and demand a refund?


He's definitely good to deal with. Transit times aside, getting my flieger up and running again was relatively painless on my side. 
I definitely understand why he would be leery of selling any sensitive movements overseas. 
Consider my case. 
$130 watch. Defective movement after two weeks of use. 
He ends up having to shell out about $60 in shipping back and forth ($30 to reimburse my postage shipping back and then I assume a similar amount going the other way). 
Swaps out movement dial and hands and of course the actual work involved (yes, yes for a professional it shouldn't take long). 
So in the end how much is he going to make on a deal like this?
And this was using a seagull movement that according to him hardly has any issues so imagine this same issue happening at a much higher rate because of a less than robust movement.
Not to mention the possible hit to his reputation if those movements really do exhibit a high failure rate.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Siwash said:


> Anyone know if the bezel's ceramic?


If Google Translate is reasonably accurate, then : Yes.

For reference, this is the page for the new line. It is quite a bit better than the old ones, so don't get confused : Tisell


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I really really like that sub homage and price. Any ideas on how to get one? The wus board has to be global enough to make this happen, right?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I really really like that sub homage and price. Any ideas on how to get one? The wus board has to be global enough to make this happen, right?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


You may want to try emailing him directly first. If movement durability is the issue, I don't think he'd have an issue selling a miyota9015 based movement overseas. 
Unless someone already has confirmed that he will not ship this model overseas as well.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I really really like that sub homage and price. Any ideas on how to get one? The wus board has to be global enough to make this happen, right?


Just email Mr Tisell at _[email protected]_, politely ask if you can please buy a _'Black Sub9015' / 'Blue Sub9015' / 'Sub9015 Green'_ (as appropriate) and provide your PayPal email address and shipping address.

He'll will confirm pricing then send you a PayPal invoice within a few days usually. Shipping happens fairly rapidly, he emails you the tracking details, and the watch will arrive in a well padded shipping box - but he doesn't provide a jewellers box or any manuals etc. You're just paying for watch and only watch.



Uberyk said:


> You may want to try emailing him directly first. If movement durability is the issue, I don't think he'd have an issue selling a miyota9015 based movement overseas.
> Unless someone already has confirmed that he will not ship this model overseas as well.


AFAIK the only 2 models he will not ship overseas are the Tourbillon and the ST19 Chrono.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, this is interesting to me. I'd be happy for the lesser Miyota movement rather than the precious / delicate one.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So this just popped up.
> 
> 
> Sub homage.
> ...


You forgot the ceramic bezel. Considering the features, that's a pretty good price - may even be one of the best bang-for-buck Sub "homages" out there.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

RE: the sub homage, with a 9015, crystal, and ceramic, I'm definitely interested. Blue please.


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

wow that's incredibly impressive. would love to get one of those in black PVD/DLC.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

dasmi said:


> RE: the sub homage, with a 9015, crystal, and ceramic, I'm definitely interested. Blue please.


It looks like it has solid end link as well. Wow. More and more I look at it, more and more I think it's the best bang-for-buck Sub homage out there - sapphire, ceramic, SEL, hackable/windable 28,800 beat Miyota 9015... I wonder if it has lumed bezel? C1 lume could be better but that's not too shabby either. And all that for $180!?! Wow.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm up for a blue sub homage; very nice. Do I contact the guy?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Siwash said:


> I'm up for a blue sub homage; very nice. Do I contact the guy?


He's always been good with answering inquiries in my experience.
One thing to keep in mind is the time difference. He's about 12hrs ahead (assuming you're in the US EST).
Which means as of now it's Friday night going into the weekend. So you may not get a response until Sunday night or so.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

RNHC said:


> ... ... I wonder if it has lumed bezel? C1 lume could be better but that's not too shabby either. And all that for $180!?! Wow.


If the bezel insert is lumed as well... IT WILL STIR A STORM IN WUS!!!
However @ this price, even if the bezel insert is plastic, it's still ultra value for money.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Ed.YANG said:


> If the bezel insert is lumed as well... IT WILL STIR A STORM IN WUS!!!
> However @ this price, even if the bezel insert is plastic, it's still ultra value for money.


I don't see any mention of a lumed bezel.
It is ceramic though.
Availability may be spotty as it seems like it's doing well in Korea alone. He's posting a 30day turnaround time for orders after the 18th.
Also seems like the black is OOS and he's awaiting a refresh on the black bezels sometime early October.
Guess everyones jumping at a chance to get in on a sub $200 9015 powered sub.
I would probably do it to but I'm currently feeding my explorer addiction.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> ...Availability may be spotty as it seems like it's doing well in Korea alone. He's posting a 30day turnaround time for orders after the 18th...


Oooh my!!! How long do i have to wait if i place an order for all 3 colors???


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Ed.YANG said:


> If the bezel insert is lumed as well... IT WILL STIR A STORM IN WUS!!!


Ah, I guess it doesn't matter. Current Rolex Submariner bezel is not lumed either. The Tisell Sub comes pretty close to the real thing feature for feature at 1/45th the price. That's impressive.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I must say, the quality is very very good.
I've had the flieger for about two weeks now after the whole movement snafu was taken care of.
The finish is very good.
Better than my other watches within the same price range.
Very good machining on the case, even brushed finish.
Dial and hand alignment are spot on and the lume is quite good.
The leather strap it came with was def the weakest point, looked rather cheap compared to the rest of the watch.
But for $130 shipped with a sapphire crystal? Def satisfied.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder whether we could convince Mr Tisell to do a WUS special make on something?

I'd love a full lume dial PVD pilot or diver...


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

100+ orders and we ask nicely lol


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I wonder whether we could convince Mr Tisell to do a WUS special make on something?
> 
> I'd love a full lume dial PVD pilot or diver...


I did notice a full lume pilot on the korean site. don't think it was a pvd finish though.
I'd be in trouble if he started dishing out explorers that's for sure.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Any more photos of the new Bauhaus, with date @6, anyone else take delivery?


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I wonder whether we could convince Mr Tisell to do a WUS special make on something?


I second this! |>

With a 9015, please!


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

Ed.YANG said:


> Oooh my!!! How long do i have to wait if i place an order for all 3 colors???


Ed, dun forget to call me when you want to make that order!
Richard


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I know I'm quoting myself, but I thought a few pics might provide some inspiration


For people who have this watch, is the dial really white or there is a green tint to it because of the c3 superluminova?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Green tint when lumed, but not overly noticeable on a daily use basis.


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sent an email 3 days ago asking if it was possible to buy a Green Sub9015, still no answer..I hope to get a reply on monday


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Malk572 said:


> Sent an email 3 days ago asking if it was possible to buy a Green Sub9015, still no answer..I hope to get a reply on monday


Keep us updated and dont forget to post pics on arrival.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on the railroad small seconds Arabic in post #76.


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Green tint when lumed, but not overly noticeable on a daily use basis.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Brief update on ST2130A repair. Emails sent but takes days for them to be bounced back because IP address not accepted.

So, Mr Tisell has my money and my watch... which is interesting. I'm sure something can be worked out but taking longer than I expected.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I got an email from Mr. Tisell re green sub9015 and an invoice on my paypal account (thanks to *BlackrazorNZ *for the tips). Invoice paid, waiting for the tracking no.

According to my research, Tisell uses OEM manufacturer to manufacture and assemble the watches and only puts its brand on it. However, the price is still amazing.


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

sorcer said:


> I got an email from Mr. Tisell re green sub9015 and an invoice on my paypal account


How long did it take to get an answer?
I sent a request on the 17th and still haven't heard from him.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Malk572 said:


> How long did it take to get an answer?
> I sent a request on the 17th and still haven't heard from him.


I wrote email on Friday's night, so two weekend days.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

sorcer said:


> According to my research, Tisell uses OEM manufacturer to manufacture and assemble the watches and only puts its brand on it. However, the price is still amazing.


Um, yeah, that's pretty much how all the microbrands, like Halios and Helson, operate. Not sure what your point is.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not only microbrands, most brands, including all big fashion brands.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

RNHC said:


> Um, yeah, that's pretty much how all the microbrands, like Halios and Helson, operate. Not sure what your point is.


I'm going to guess he meant that Tissell uses catalog cases etc. instead of developing original ones (some micros do some don't). Meaning there is minimal investment in novel design and mechanical aspects.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So this just popped up.
> 
> 
> Sub homage.
> ...


I'm trying to find a difference with this one, apart from the writing on the dial (but I did not check the inside yet; will do when back from holiday).











BlackrazorNZ said:


> If you're aesthetically against them, cool. But if you're aware of another stash of decent quality sapphire crystal 200m WR divers with a Miyota 9015 for _LESS_ than $180, you need to hook this brother up.
> 
> Because everywhere else I look, similar specced watches are $350+ with the bulk around $500.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

gliderbee said:


> I'm trying to find a difference with this one, apart from the writing on the dial (but I did not check the inside yet; will do when back from holiday).


I have got a Parnis sub and the main difference I noticed is poor stainless steel quality. Otherwise, I doubt Parnis will feel comfy diving (although the case looks pretty solid and there is a rubber seal under the caseback, I am still not confident). In addition, my Parnis runs miyota movement, which is good but it runs 21600 bhp, while miyota 9015 runs 28800. I have heard that some Parnis watches come with DG2813 movement, which is obviously very cheap and not very reliable. There is also virtually no lume on Parnis.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sorcer said:


> I have got a Parnis sub and the main difference I noticed is poor stainless steel quality. Otherwise, I doubt Parnis will feel comfy diving (although the case looks pretty solid and there is a rubber seal under the caseback, I am still not confident). In addition, my Parnis runs miyota movement, which is good but it runs 21600 bhp, while miyota 9015 runs 28800. I have heard that some Parnis watches come with DG2813 movement, which is obviously very cheap and not very reliable.


^this.
I haven't seen the 9015 tisell sub in person but if it's anything like his other ones, it will probably have a better build quality compared to a parnis. 
Not to mention parnis seems to run a broad range of quality/parts. Movements like sorcer mentioned. Also does the one you have share the same materials as the tisell? namely the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok, I think you guys convinced me to try a green one. I already have two Tisell and the quality is very good indeed.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't think it's any secret that Tisell uses many factory cases that Parnis use etc. 

Rather, Tisell is essentially what Parnis would be if they offered a premium / 'no shortcuts' range.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't think it's any secret that Tisell uses many factory cases that Parnis use etc.
> 
> Rather, Tisell is essentially what Parnis would be if they offered a premium / 'no shortcuts' range.


Good point. I'm going to pop for a blue one. . . although I wish they had snowflake hands.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

if they only had chinese or hangul writings on dial I would purchase one or two just to wear something really different...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Siwash said:


> Good point. I'm going to pop for a blue one. . . although I wish they had snowflake hands.


I think I'm going to do a mod to snowflake hands. Just double checking hand sizes, etc. Then I'll order.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

sorcer said:


> I wrote email on Friday's night, so two weekend days.


Order placed for a Green Sub9015, can't wait for it to get to Italy :-d


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I think I'm going to do a mod to snowflake hands. Just double checking hand sizes, etc. Then I'll order.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It looks like the hands are sized:

Hour 1.520 mm
Minute 1.000 mm
Second 0.170 mm

That may be a problem. Seiko' s are 1.50, .90 and I think .20mm., with the first two matching ETA. Mercedes hands are a showstopper for me. I just don't care for the look.

EDIT: a little research and I found what you need:

http://www.motorcitywatchworks.com/handsmiyota.html

~


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> ^this.
> I haven't seen the 9015 tisell sub in person but if it's anything like his other ones, it will probably have a better build quality compared to a parnis.
> Not to mention parnis seems to run a broad range of quality/parts. Movements like sorcer mentioned. Also does the one you have share the same materials as the tisell? namely the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.


I forgot to answer your question: according to the description, the Parnis does have a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel.

This was the eBay auction number : 
121665765790, I can't copy the link from my tablet.

Stefan

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

gliderbee said:


> the Parnis does have a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel.


I checked my Parnis with the special diamond tool and apparantly my Parnis has a sapphire crystal.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

sorcer said:


> I checked my Parnis with the special diamond tool and apparantly my Parnis has a sapphire crystal.


I tried that watertest I recently read about and apparently, mine als has a sapphire crystal. How does one recognize a ceramic bezel (can you guess I'm just a beginner in all this ?) ?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

gliderbee said:


> How does one recognize a ceramic bezel (can you guess I'm just a beginner in all this ?) ?


You will need X-ray fluorescence analysis (XRF) machine, which is very expensive unless you can get a portable one somewhere. Otherwise, I doubt it is possible to check the bezel.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

damali said:


> Unfortunately, it looks that indeed the new one has different color dial, as Tisell confirmed to me via email. Hopefully the user above will post more pics of his, without the plastic one and in stronger light, to see what it really looks like.
> 
> This was their email
> _Dial Color is silvery-white.__Different colors depending on the angle.
> ...


This is weird because when i see this kind of pic (Bauhaus 3H Date) :

http://i.imgur.com/45r7LRJ.jpg

I may think that there is no pure "white dial" even if the 3H date version. For me the dial is also a silvery/white in the 3H date or maybe Mr Tisell has replaced the pure white with a silvery/white due to the lack of stock.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

After 2 days my watch was finally posted.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

sorcer said:


> After 2 days my watch was finally posted.


Would be interested to hear how the UK customs 'impact' on the purchase. I have had my finger poised over a #157 with Arabic numbering. The uncertainty over customs duties has been the only thing holding me back.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Malk572 said:


> Order placed for a Green Sub9015, can't wait for it to get to Italy :-d


I can't wait to see the photos!!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

culcreuch said:


> Would be interested to hear how the UK customs 'impact' on the purchase. I have had my finger poised over a #157 with Arabic numbering. The uncertainty over customs duties has been the only thing holding me back.


I will keep you updated. Although, just in case I have added +20% + 10GBP to the total price in my head


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

BUMP for some more pics of those 6H models.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

This could turn out to be an expensive thread.... I really like the #157....but just ordered the 43mm type A Pilot!


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

I've been a lurker on these forums for a couple of years and have bought more than one watch as a result (OK, quite a few more than one watch). Really interested in the Tisell Subs with the 9015 and am trying to decide whether to go for one in blue or to hold off for the black coming back into stock (a little worried the prices might start climbing once the WUS crowd really start jumping on these! &#55357;&#56841. However, I'm a little confused by the Google translation of a message on the website:

"Buy this forced delay has been shipped.18 days after the purchase of 17:00 it will start shipping from 30 days after Thanksgiving.
17:00 18 days before your payment is completed minute delivery it will be completed before Thanksgiving.
Have all your rich thanksgiving"

Does anyone have more of an insight into what this might mean?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

I've been a lurker on these forums for a couple of years and have bought more than one watch as a result (OK, quite a few more than one watch). Really interested in the Tisell Subs with the 9015 and am trying to decide whether to go for one in blue or to hold off for the black coming back into stock (a little worried the prices might start climbing once the WUS crowd really start jumping on these! ;-) ). However, I'm a little confused by the Google translation of a message on the website:

"Buy this forced delay has been shipped.18 days after the purchase of 17:00 it will start shipping from 30 days after Thanksgiving.
17:00 18 days before your payment is completed minute delivery it will be completed before Thanksgiving.
Have all your rich thanksgiving"

Does anyone have more of an insight into what this might mean?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Aargh...first post on WUS and it's a double post! :-s


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

lumens electrica said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a lurker on these forums for a couple of years and have bought more than one watch as a result (OK, quite a few more than one watch). Really interested in the Tisell Subs with the 9015 and am trying to decide whether to go for one in blue or to hold off for the black coming back into stock (a little worried the prices might start climbing once the WUS crowd really start jumping on these! ;-) ). However, I'm a little confused by the Google translation of a message on the website:
> 
> ...


Direct translation doesn't work here as he's referring to Korean thanksgiving which is at the end of September.
So orders received and paid prior to the 18th will ship prior to Korean thanksgiving.
Orders after the 18th won't be fulfilled until 30days AFTER the holidays.
This is also probably meant as a notice for domestic, i.e. within Korea orders, internationally speaking might be an entirely different scenario.
I would email him you specific inquiry for the most accurate info.


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

culcreuch said:


> This could turn out to be an expensive thread.... I really like the #157....but just ordered the 43mm type A Pilot!


I'm exactly there, I really like the #157, about to order an A pilot AND as I always have wanted a Nomos Tangente Norma, well, also thinking of ordering a black bauhaus 9015...



lumens electrica said:


> "Buy this forced delay has been shipped.18 days after the purchase of 17:00 it will start shipping from 30 days after Thanksgiving.
> 17:00 18 days before your payment is completed minute delivery it will be completed before Thanksgiving.
> Have all your rich thanksgiving"
> 
> ...


Easy, means "Come here and pick it for yourself, we will thank you...":roll: or not...

They seem to have a really problem with international communication...

Once I tried to buy online to a Japanese artisan, I simply couldn't understand a word. 
At least, you know he is talking about Thanksgiving.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

ccapri said:


> I'm exactly there, I really like the #157, about to order an A pilot AND as I always have wanted a Nomos Tangente Norma, well, also thinking of ordering a black bauhaus 9015...


The Bauhaus is also lurking in the back of my mind. I will wait for the pilot to arrive and see what customs does to the price. They certainly despatch quickly. I ordered last night and wakened to find a despatch notification.


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll get in touch!

Chris


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Now, just need to decide...blue or black?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

it is back, or rather a replacement.

Qudos to Mr Tisell, although my emails were not getting through, he tested the old watch for several days (no fault found) and posted back a replacement and wants to pay for my postage costs which is more than reasonable, but I think we will share the extra costs. So, although there were email issues and my Korean language skills are rather lacking, a big thank you to Tisell for working towards a resolution.

The watch is seriously handsome; whoever designed it got it spot on for the aesthetics and I am very pleased to have it back.

Lessons learned? Take a video of a issue and share with manufacturer for a response before shipping.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Glad you got it back.^


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

A few pics of 43mm pilot on my dads wrist.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Man. I absolutely LOVE the 157 with the Roman numerals but 44mm?! Really?!? Bummer.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I like the sub homage, but don't really care for mirrory, shiny dials. Would that it would be in blue matte.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

was very tempted by the Green sub but just went with a Squale Pan Am instead.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

garf666 said:


> was very tempted by the Green sub but just went with a Squale Pan Am instead.


The squale is about 550.00 us more.
Not really a comparison. Gnomon is supposed to have the Pepci back in two weeks. I am fighting that one off.


----------



## Istealfrombums (Jan 18, 2014)

I bought a 9015 6h Bauhaus running +3 seconds a day. The silver doesn't look to bad, it actually looks white outdoors.

I also bought a 40mm Type A ST2130, doesn't have the nice blue screws decorating the movement BUT it is running -.5 seconds a day its lost 3 seconds in 6 days.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Istealfrombums said:


> I bought a 9015 6h Bauhaus running +3 seconds a day. The silver doesn't look to bad, it actually looks white outdoors.
> 
> I also bought a 40mm Type A ST2130, doesn't have the nice blue screws decorating the movement BUT it is running -.5 seconds a day its lost 3 seconds in 6 days.


Can you PLEASE post some photos here of what the silver dial looks like, especially outdoors?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Mitch_1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> The fliegers are generic; I'll give a cookie to anyone who can name the designer, or even the company that came up with it, other than that it originated in Germany.


When ...... was rebuilding the German Air Force, they made a watch for the pilots. I forget the German name, but I think it meant "observation" or "to observe" or something like that. That's what I know about the history of the pilots watches.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Can you PLEASE post some photos here of what the silver dial looks like, especially outdoors?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


+1 It would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Mitch_1 said:


> When ...... was rebuilding the German Air Force, they made a watch for the pilots. I forget the German name, but I think it meant "observation" or "to observe" or something like that. That's what I know about the history of the pilots watches.


Technically there were five original suppliers of the Beobachtungs-uhr (B-uhr/fliegers) to the Luftwaffe; Laco, Stowa, Lange and Sohne, Wempe and to a smaller degree IWC.
None of these can claim sole ownership of the design, but Lange and Sohne was the initially contracted mfr but couldn't handle the volume. But I'm not entirely sure that they actually came up with the design, or if it was mostly directed by the Luftwaffe/govt.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

How do you buy these watches? I'm really interested in the sub


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Here it is!









Somebody wrote that he does not see any difference with Parnis. Well, Tisell uses better steel (316L as per the website), the dial has sunray effect, case finish is much nicer and inside is 9015. Ah yes, 20ATM water resistance on top!


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

sorcer said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5527089
> 
> ...


Hi Sorcer,

Could I ask if you got hit for import duties? Just got shipping details for my black dial/green bezel sub; how long did it take for yours to arrive?

Any other thoughts on the Tisell/comparison to other affordable subs?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

lumens electrica said:


> Hi Sorcer,
> 
> Could I ask if you got hit for import duties? Just got shipping details for my black dial/green bezel sub; how long did it take for yours to arrive?
> 
> ...


Mine took a week to arrive.

Quality is good, however I have got an issue with the crown. It feels like thread is damaged or something.


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

sorcer said:


> Mine took a week to arrive.
> 
> Quality is good, however I have got an issue with the crown. It feels like thread is damaged or something.


Mmmm...a bit of a worry, though reading through, they seem pretty good at resolving issues; hope you manage to get something sorted!


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I could not find a single diver on the site, but that green looks decent.


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

oak1971 said:


> I could not find a single diver on the site, but that green looks decent.


Try here: Tisell


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

sorcer said:


> I have got an issue with the crown. It feels like thread is damaged or something.


Tisell screw down crowns can be a bit rough sometime, but as long as it screws and unscrews OK, you'll be fine. My flieger was like that sometimes, felt rough but never threaded.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Tisell screw down crowns can be a bit rough sometime, but as long as it screws and unscrews OK, you'll be fine. My flieger was like that sometimes, felt rough but never threaded.


Thanks, this is a bit positive. However, the crown feel really tight in some parts and loose in others. Not sure why is this but I am not confident it is ok. Also, hands start to move when the crown is not fully unscrewed. Do you have the same on your sub?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

nello said:


> The squale is about 550.00 us more.
> Not really a comparison. Gnomon is supposed to have the Pepci back in two weeks. I am fighting that one off.


not a real comparison but can't really justify buying the Tissell as well as the Squale. Already have a CW C60 Orange bezel and an Android Divemaster Quartz. Think that's enough Divers for now. When I actually manage to get out diving I never wear any of them anyway. Have a Swatch Fun Scuba that records my depth and bottom time so the others are definitely only desk divers.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's another gentle bump for those Bauhaus 6H pics. C'mon folks, I know you got the watch, just snap a few pics and put it here!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Got this email from Tisell this morning:



> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for your question.
> The good news, white dial has been completed.
> ...


Now I am just waiting to sell a couple of watches to off-set the balance of the universe, the purchase fund that is, and then it will be on its way!

If you might pull the trigger before me and have it arrive, posting some photos would be awesome for those still on the fence about a purchase.

EDIT: I had sent an email to Tisell to ask for photos of the new 6H dial pieces. Strangely enough, he failed to oblige, moveover he compared the dials to those on Rodina? :think: Now I am confused.

What can he so hard about snapping some darn photos? :-s See conversation below:

ME:


> That is great news!
> Do you have any photos of the new white dial model yet?


TISELL:


> Hi there,
> Sorry, no more images.
> The white color of the image in the details.
> 
> Best regards,


ME:


> OK, so it looks like photo on website, correct?


TISELL:


> Hi there,
> Yes.
> China Rodina watch dial and the same white.
> Thank you.
> ...


Either something is lost in translation or I don't get it :think:


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Beer is a terrible thing :-( Just ordered a Bauhaus design 38mm 6H. This has to be the last one.....but....there is still the #157 :-(


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Beer is a terrible thing :-( Just ordered a Bauhaus design 38mm 6H. This has to be the last one.....but....there is still the #157 :-(


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

culcreuch said:


> Beer is a terrible thing :-( Just ordered a Bauhaus design 38mm 6H. This has to be the last one.....but....there is still the #157 :-(


Do post MANY pics upon arrival!


----------



## Seocoong (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a 3310 tourbillon.

It's quite nice.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

sorcer said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5527089
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! Where can I purchase one of these since I can't find it on the the tisselkr.com website? Thanks.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Check a couple of pages back,there are instructions how to purchase 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Do post MANY pics upon arrival!


Will do my best. 3 things (four if you count the beer) tipped me over the edge. The face is now white, the price has dropped $10 and sapphire seems to be standard.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

culcreuch said:


> Will do my best. 3 things (four if you count the beer) tipped me over the edge. The face is now white, the price has dropped $10 and sapphire seems to be standard.


Really? Wasn't it 170$ before as well? Oh, and BTW, which color did you choose for the strap yourself? I am a bit torn between brown and that dark blue, I think the brown should be more versatile though.

I see they updated pics on the website as well showing the new dial color. Much better, my thanks to Mr. Tisell.

















I am going to pull the trigger as well most likely before yours arrive, bad itch to do so, just waiting for a couple of other pieces that I have posted to sell, to not break my "one-in one-out" rule that I've managed to not stray from this year.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Really? Wasn't it 170$ before as well? Oh, and BTW, which color did you choose for the strap yourself? I am a bit torn between brown and that dark blue, I think the brown should be more versatile though.
> 
> I see they updated pics on the website as well showing the new dial color. Much better, my thanks to Mr. Tisell.
> View attachment 5568882
> ...


Originally I think it was $180....with mineral glass....I may be wrong. I went with the blue strap as I don't have any in that colour/color!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I believe the glass has always been sapphire front and mineral back.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

jm22 said:


> How do you buy these watches? I'm really interested in the sub





BlackrazorNZ said:


> Just email Mr Tisell at _[email protected]_, politely ask if you can please buy a _'Black Sub9015' / 'Blue Sub9015' / 'Sub9015 Green'_ (as appropriate) and provide your PayPal email address and shipping address.
> 
> He'll will confirm pricing then send you a PayPal invoice within a few days usually. Shipping happens fairly rapidly, he emails you the tracking details, and the watch will arrive in a well padded shipping box - but he doesn't provide a jewellers box or any manuals etc. You're just paying for watch and only watch.


 According to user BlackrazorNZ


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> I see they updated pics on the website as well showing the new dial color. Much better, my thanks to Mr. Tisell.
> View attachment 5568882


For someone who is on the other side of the world for most of us, this guy sure knows how to please his customers. |> I think that customer service alone makes me feel better about buying a Tisell than other Chinese homage brands.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I believe the glass has always been sapphire front and mineral back.


In that case I should have ordered earlier!!!!!


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

sorcer said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5527089


 Hey sorcer! Would you be able to post a side shot? I know it's listed as 12.5 mm but I'm interested in how the lugs look from the side and how thick it appears. Thanks


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

sorcer said:


> Check a couple of pages back,there are instructions how to purchase
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


The bezel insert looks smooth. Are the numbers cut into it/recessed? 
The tiger concepts ceramic on their dssd homage has the digits machined into the surface.

Anyone have any input/first hand experience?
I will try to find a pic to illustrate my point.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

nello said:


> The bezel insert looks smooth. Are the numbers cut into it/recessed?


I'm 99.999% sure the answer is Yes. It'd be a pretty goofy looking ceramic bezel if it wasn't.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Just an FYI - I emailed Mr Tisell about the watch above and he said "I can sell you a Submariner. However, I can not be sold you attach Watch in photo. 
Sorry. The move is unstable, after-service is essential."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

15kywalker said:


> Just an FYI - I emailed Mr Tisell about the watch above and he said "I can sell you a Submariner. However, I can not be sold you attach Watch in photo.
> Sorry. *The move is unstable, after-service is essential."*


Dammit! Such a pretty watch too.
We can blame Sea-Gull for that "instability" bowsheeat.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> nello said:
> 
> 
> > The bezel insert looks smooth. Are the numbers cut into it/recessed?
> ...


Look at the tiger concepts dssd ceramic, or the armida brass on the first page right now. Or a PO liquid metal. The numbers are machined into the ceramic.
Gives it a 3d effect. Looks very nice to most people. Maybe my vocabulary is lacking this morning without coffee.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> 15kywalker said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI - I emailed Mr Tisell about the watch above and he said "I can sell you a Submariner. However, I can not be sold you attach Watch in photo.
> ...


I am glad! Muhuhuhuhuh. Excellent. Torture the Americans with watches they cannot have.
Really though. Dial looks awesome!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Dammit! Such a pretty watch too.
> We can blame Sea-Gull for that "instability" bowsheeat.


That watch doesn't use the ST19 chronograph movement, if you look at the subdials, it has a day/night indicator instead of a moonphase, day of week, and date.


----------



## Mong. (Oct 21, 2014)

I had been contemplating buying a white Rodina, but the change in dial by Tisell was extremely well timed. Just ordered one with a blue strap and can't wait to get a look at it and try it out!

Can anyone comment on the quality of the strap? Decent enough for once or twice per week wear without any troubles?


----------



## watchwatchheaven (Sep 17, 2015)

I have to say, I had a bad experience with Tisell. When I received the item (TISELL 40mm ST2130), there was a little dust (little scuff?) on sapphire crystal, which I cannot wipe off. I send him a picture, and politely asked if replacement is possible, but all he says is it is 100% impossible that could happen and would not replace the item. Since it is hard to notice without a light directly hitting it (maybe I was bit picky), I told him that I am still happy with the way it is and will keep the gorgeous watch. Then, he told me that maybe it might be the lume powder causing it and asked me send it back to him so he can inspect it. After that, I noticed that my watch was running -20 seconds slow everyday. Before shipping it back, I asked him politely if it is possible to ask for a little adjustment as well, but he told me that -20 seconds is very accurate. He also told me that I am complaining too much, and brought back "the little dust scuff problem", saying that it is 100% not his fault even after we agreed that it might be a lume powder that is causing it. I told him I will just keep this nice watch without sending it back. That's the end of the story. I understand that he is doing it all by himself, and maybe there might be some language barriers between us, but I am little disappointed with his customer care.


----------



## watchwatchheaven (Sep 17, 2015)

I have to say, I had a bad experience with Tisell. When I received the item (TISELL 40mm ST2130), there was a little dust (little scuff?) on sapphire crystal, which I cannot wipe off. I send him a picture, and politely asked if replacement is possible, but all he says is it is 100% impossible that could happen and would not replace the item. Since it is hard to notice without a light directly hitting it (maybe I was bit picky), I told him that I am still happy with the way it is and will keep the gorgeous watch. Then, he told me that maybe it might be the lume powder causing it and asked me send it back to him so he can inspect it. After that, I noticed that my watch was running -20 seconds slow everyday. Before shipping it back, I asked him politely if it is possible to ask for a little adjustment as well, but he told me that -20 seconds is very accurate. He also told me that I am complaining too much, and brought back "the little dust scuff problem", saying that it is 100% not his fault even after we agreed that it might be a lume powder that is causing it. I told him I will just keep this nice watch without sending it back. That's the end of the story. I understand that he is doing it all by himself, and maybe there might be some language barriers between us, but I am little disappointed with his customer care.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mleok said:


> That watch doesn't use the ST19 chronograph movement, if you look at the subdials, it has a day/night indicator instead of a moonphase, day of week, and date.


Uh.. I think Tisell did actually mention that they use ST19 for their chronos.
Besides, the ST19 can easily be modified to be like that, no?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Uh.. I think Tisell did actually mention that they use ST19 for their chronos.
> Besides, the ST19 can easily be modified to be like that, no?


Tisell has one chrono with 2-3 different dial types. It's ST19. This watch is not a chrono, however.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Mong. said:


> I had been contemplating buying a white Rodina, but the change in dial by Tisell was extremely well timed. Just ordered one with a blue strap and can't wait to get a look at it and try it out!
> 
> Can anyone comment on the quality of the strap? Decent enough for once or twice per week wear without any troubles?


Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Mong. said:


> I had been contemplating buying a white Rodina, but the change in dial by Tisell was extremely well timed. Just ordered one with a blue strap and can't wait to get a look at it and try it out!
> 
> Can anyone comment on the quality of the strap? Decent enough for once or twice per week wear without any troubles?


Pics on arrival or it never happened! :-!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Uh.. I think Tisell did actually mention that they use ST19 for their chronos.
> Besides, the ST19 can easily be modified to be like that, no?


That is certainly not a ST19 Chronograph movement. It's a common grade chinese movement with "partial"(minus month and year) calender complication. The buttons on the right is for users to quick set the date on the right, and day on the left. Such movement is commonly found in those budget brands such as Arbutus, Ingersoll, Marshall, and more...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ed.YANG said:


> That is certainly not a ST19 Chronograph movement. It's a common grade chinese movement with "partial"(minus month and year) calender complication. The buttons on the right is for users to quick set the date on the right, and day on the left. Such movement is commonly found in those budget brands such as Arbutus, Ingersoll, Marshall, and more...


Thanks for the clarification.

If it's not ST10 chrono, and yet is still "too delicate" to be shipped overseas, it's a problem anyway you look at it.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Ed.YANG said:


> That is certainly not a ST19 Chronograph movement. It's a common grade chinese movement with "partial"(minus month and year) calender complication. The buttons on the right is for users to quick set the date on the right, and day on the left. Such movement is commonly found in those budget brands such as Arbutus, Ingersoll, Marshall, and more...


I bought a similar Chinese homage "chronograph" in the past that used button pushers to adjust the date. I wouldn't recommend it. It felt cheap and the build wasn't good.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

These are way nicer than the Rodinas and Parnis watches that cost as much. They even remind me of the Gerlach watches, but less expensive.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

So, I've placed an order for a blue SUB9015. I was contemplating doing the snowflake hand mod that someone suggested, but I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of lume is used on the SUB9015's dial? In particular, is it C1, C3, or BGW9 lume? Given that it is a homage to a modern ceramic Submariner, I suspect it might use BGW9, which glows blue.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

mleok said:


> is it C1, C3, or BGW9 lume?


C1


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

I tried ordering one of the Bauhaus 'inspired' watches. Went through all the filing out of the order forms. Then I get to the pay now button, 1 click later and ''my information is invalid''? Screw that site and the guy who runs it!


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

watchwatchheaven said:


> I have to say, I had a bad experience with Tisell. When I received the item (TISELL 40mm ST2130), there was a little dust (little scuff?) on sapphire crystal, which I cannot wipe off. I send him a picture, and politely asked if replacement is possible, but all he says is it is 100% impossible that could happen and would not replace the item. Since it is hard to notice without a light directly hitting it (maybe I was bit picky), I told him that I am still happy with the way it is and will keep the gorgeous watch. Then, he told me that maybe it might be the lume powder causing it and asked me send it back to him so he can inspect it. After that, I noticed that my watch was running -20 seconds slow everyday. Before shipping it back, I asked him politely if it is possible to ask for a little adjustment as well, but he told me that -20 seconds is very accurate. He also told me that I am complaining too much, and brought back "the little dust scuff problem", saying that it is 100% not his fault even after we agreed that it might be a lume powder that is causing it. I told him I will just keep this nice watch without sending it back. That's the end of the story. I understand that he is doing it all by himself, and maybe there might be some language barriers between us, but I am little disappointed with his customer care.


Sorry to hear about your unfortunate experience. I think language barrier is a definite factor here. 
And personally I think -20 seconds is within acceptable range for automatic movement around this price range.
My Tisell Bauhaus I've recently purchased also has a dust problem but I decided to live with it as it is hardly noticeable in normal circumstances.

BTW as a Korean, I have been following Tisell through various Korean forums in past few years and what I noticed about the guy is that he is definitely passionate but also very 'protective' about his babies, sometimes react rather sensitive towards criticism or complains. I'm not saying it's bad, but just something people should be aware of when dealing with the private makers compared to the bigger brands.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> C1


Thanks. Silly me, this information was on the Tisell.kr website.

I've just ordered the C1 polished snowflake hands for the Miyota from MotorCity WatchWorks which someone posted earlier,

MotorCity WatchWorks | Hands for Citizen Miyota

I'll probably try out my hand setting skills on my son's Lego watch, as the hands were dislodged and are now swinging freely, before attempting this mod on the Tisell.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

locolegs said:


> Sorry to hear about your unfortunate experience. I think language barrier is a definite factor here.
> And personally I think -20 seconds is within acceptable range for automatic movement around this price range.
> My Tisell Bauhaus I've recently purchased also has a dust problem but I decided to live with it as it is hardly noticeable in normal circumstances.
> 
> BTW as a Korean, I have been following Tisell through various Korean forums in past few years and what I noticed about the guy is that he is definitely passionate but also very 'protective' about his babies, sometimes react rather sensitive towards criticism or complains. I'm not saying it's bad, but just something people should be aware of when dealing with the private makers compared to the bigger brands.


I know you're probably not in Korea yourself, but do you get a sense of how popular Tisell is in Korea? Does he actually have a store he sells from? Thanks.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

15kywalker said:


> I bought a similar Chinese homage "chronograph" in the past that used button pushers to adjust the date. I wouldn't recommend it. It felt cheap and the build wasn't good.


The movement is commonly used in budget/entry brands that are mostly from Asia. @ ECL-Uhren online, you can find this movement, used in "European Brands" as well...


Chronopolis said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> If it's not ST10 chrono, and yet is still "too delicate" to be shipped overseas, it's a problem anyway you look at it.


This movement is really sensitive that Ingersoll models sold in Singapore have seen some number of returns in the past. 
Movement qualities are not so... consistent.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

15kywalker said:


> I know you're probably not in Korea yourself, but do you get a sense of how popular Tisell is in Korea? Does he actually have a store he sells from? Thanks.


There's no offline store for Tisell in Korea, but their Korean web store has been operating for a while for Korean customers (Tisell).

In terms of popularity, people are somewhat divided; There are fairly large number of people who supports Tisell through internet forums and communities and get excited about whenever there are new products and so on. On the other hand, there are people who sees Tisell products as a cheap spin-off / ripped-off design of classic models with Chinese movement inside.

So to sum it up there are lovers and haters. But it is only between watch enthusiasts like ourselves; average person in Korea would never have heard of Tisell.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

locolegs said:


> There's no offline store for Tisell in Korea, but their Korean web store has been operating for a while for Korean customers (Tisell).
> 
> In terms of popularity, people are somewhat divided; There are fairly large number of people who supports Tisell through internet forums and communities and get excited about whenever there are new products and so on. On the other hand, there are people who sees Tisell products as a cheap spin-off / ripped-off design of classic models with Chinese movement inside.
> 
> So to sum it up there are lovers and haters. But it is only between watch enthusiasts like ourselves; average person in Korea would never have heard of Tisell.


Thanks for the insight, I can see how people would feel that way on both sides.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

lumens electrica said:


> Hi Sorcer,
> Could I ask if you got hit for import duties? Just got shipping details for my black dial/green bezel sub; how long did it take for yours to arrive?
> Any other thoughts on the Tisell/comparison to other affordable subs?
> Cheers,
> Chris


Mine took exactly one week from order to delivery.
Don't know if you are in the U.S. I am, and I paid no duty at all.
Items that are shipped by mail (as opposed to UPS or Fedex) seem often to not have duty assessed at all.
Maybe there's just too much to process.

I did pay duty on a $1000 German watch, shipped by Fedex. As I remember it was about $33, and that included 
the Fedex brokerage fee.
So the duty doesn't amount to much.


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

SParis said:


> Mine took exactly one week from order to delivery.
> Don't know if you are in the U.S. I am, and I paid no duty at all.
> Items that are shipped by mail (as opposed to UPS or Fedex) seem often to not have duty assessed at all.
> Maybe there's just too much to process.
> ...


Thanks; actually I've just received my black/green sub - one week from payment to doorstep AND no import duties!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey guys! Tisell looks like interesting watchmakers. Everybody here says: "Just received my Tisell..." May I also kindly ask for more photos?


----------



## standaloneprotein (Jan 5, 2015)

About the movement issues: the more complications, the more susceptible the movement becomes. If you are going to pick a chinese movement, you better go with the simplest one you can find. I agree with Aaron, I don't see many pictures in this forum...


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Looking for some more photos of this "new" bauhaus, i found this photo :









Donno if it can help but it still better than nothing !


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Thib1903 said:


> Looking for some more photos of this "new" bauhaus, i found this photo :
> 
> View attachment 5609025
> 
> ...


Nice find. I think this makes me learn towards wanting to get one. The move to put the date at the 6H position really balances things out.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Has anybody else noticed that Tisell now links back to this thread on the Bauhaus description page?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

devilsbite said:


> Has anybody else noticed that Tisell now links back to this thread on the Bauhaus description page?


Yes, and I think I might have caused that 

I've been emailing them back and forth many times, suggesting that it would be a good idea to put more "real" pics on as well as more descriptions, such as case height that was not shown there before. Whoever it was, I think it was a great decision on their side to put those links there


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> Has anybody else noticed that Tisell now links back to this thread on the Bauhaus description page?


I actually see that as a good thing. It shows me that he's listening to the feedback on here and making changes as people recommend it.


----------



## ylnahnwatch (Oct 1, 2015)

I bought the Bauhaus last night on their English website, but when I checked their Korean website this morning it listed the Bauhaus as being sold out. Apparently the new dials are being produced and they don't know when it'll be finished. Sucks that they didn't list the watch as Sold Out on their English site and just took my money  I've emailed customer support about it and am awaiting a response.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

ylnahnwatch said:


> I bought the Bauhaus last night on their English website, but when I checked their Korean website this morning it listed the Bauhaus as being sold out. Apparently the new dials are being produced and they don't know when it'll be finished. Sucks that they didn't list the watch as Sold Out on their English site and just took my money  I've emailed customer support about it and am awaiting a response.


Not sure if the customer support email is the same but you can try this email - [email protected]. He usually responds within a day to my emails.


----------



## watchwatchheaven (Sep 17, 2015)

locolegs said:


> Sorry to hear about your unfortunate experience. I think language barrier is a definite factor here.
> And personally I think -20 seconds is within acceptable range for automatic movement around this price range.
> My Tisell Bauhaus I've recently purchased also has a dust problem but I decided to live with it as it is hardly noticeable in normal circumstances.
> 
> BTW as a Korean, I have been following Tisell through various Korean forums in past few years and what I noticed about the guy is that he is definitely passionate but also very 'protective' about his babies, sometimes react rather sensitive towards criticism or complains. I'm not saying it's bad, but just something people should be aware of when dealing with the private makers compared to the bigger brands.


Maybe I was little overexcited after hearing how great and accurate these watches are. For a fraction of the price, I guess they are excellent even with some minor defects. It might be hard to keep the price moderate if he had to listen to all those complaints. After all, it seems like he needs to sell a lot in order to make a profit. After hearing that, I feel like a jerk.


----------



## ylnahnwatch (Oct 1, 2015)

ylnahnwatch said:


> I bought the Bauhaus last night on their English website, but when I checked their Korean website this morning it listed the Bauhaus as being sold out. Apparently the new dials are being produced and they don't know when it'll be finished. Sucks that they didn't list the watch as Sold Out on their English site and just took my money  I've emailed customer support about it and am awaiting a response.


Alright so I got his response, in less than perfect English but all the same "Unfortunately I did not get the 9015 movement. 9015 3H (Sub 9015 diver), 9015 6H (Bauhaus) is soon will be out of stock.Now it would be hard to find a 9015 movement in Hong Kong and China. I can not promise when restocking the 9015 movement again.
Unfortunately, this seems to be a long time.

 Bauhaus dial color issue had stopped oversea selling in forums but, In Korea, sales continued (silvery white dial)
 Korea had now stopped, started overseas sales.
 It is certainly out of stock soon."

So it looks like he'll be out of 9015 movement stock soon, so if anyone wants to pick up a Bauhaus or a Sub, now'd be the time. I sent him a follow up email inquiring about alternatives movements, and he said he'll just wait for more 9015 no matter how long it takes, so good on him for not willing to compromise.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

ylnahnwatch said:


> So it looks like he'll be out of 9015 movement stock soon, so if anyone wants to pick up a Bauhaus or a Sub, now'd be the time. I sent him a follow up email inquiring about alternatives movements, and he said he'll just wait for more 9015 no matter how long it takes, so good on him for not willing to compromise.


Just placed an order, hope it will go through!!! :-s


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Damn, i can't believe i'm so weak ... 

I have ordered one too on the global website !

Hope i will get a good one with the white dial (not silver) and date at 6 !


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm happy to see this thread and even more happy that "Mr. Tisell" reads it. It shows that he's a smart businessman.

I will eventually order a Tisell (I've got another watch ahead of it to buy). The chief thing that most American buyers---and other buyers as well---are worried about is whether such a long-distant transaction will take place without problems. . . that the buyer will really receive his watch, that it works well and without problems. Trust is the main thing here. I've seen sellers from China that I just would fear doing business with, the fear that they would take the money and not send anything. Policing online transactions is in its infancy.


----------



## Sangi (Sep 18, 2014)

ylnahnwatch said:


> Alright so I got his response, in less than perfect English but all the same "Unfortunately I did not get the 9015 movement. 9015 3H (Sub 9015 diver), 9015 6H (Bauhaus) is soon will be out of stock.Now it would be hard to find a 9015 movement in Hong Kong and China. I can not promise when restocking the 9015 movement again.
> Unfortunately, this seems to be a long time.
> 
> Bauhaus dial color issue had stopped oversea selling in forums but, In Korea, sales continued (silvery white dial)
> ...


Wow, thank God I ordered my lovely blue sub just in time.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Siwash said:


> I'm happy to see this thread and even more happy that "Mr. Tisell" reads it. It shows that he's a smart businessman.
> 
> I will eventually order a Tisell (I've got another watch ahead of it to buy). The chief thing that most American buyers---and other buyers as well---are worried about is whether such a long-distant transaction will take place without problems. . . that the buyer will really receive his watch, that it works well and without problems. Trust is the main thing here. I've seen sellers from China that I just would fear doing business with, the fear that they would take the money and not send anything. Policing online transactions is in its infancy.


As long as you pay with PayPal, you have 180 days to contest a payment...so I don't see why one should be wary.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Mi gusto.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Siwash said:


> The chief thing that most American buyers---and other buyers as well---are worried about is whether such a long-distant transaction will take place without problems. . . that the buyer will really receive his watch, that it works well and without problems. *Trust is the main thing here.* I've seen sellers from China that *I just would fear doing business with, the fear that they would take the money and not send anything.* Policing online transactions is in its infancy.


It's one thing to be concerned about buying from some random seller nobody has bought from; it's another thing altogether to worry about buying from a seller (TISELL) who is _specifically the subject of this thread._ 
Many people have already chimed in regarding the success (or sometimes disappointment) with their transaction with said seller.

Not one has talked of NOT receiving their order.

You seem to suffer from (or enjoy) an unusually high degree of paranoia.
Perhaps you'd be better off just shopping at the local mall. Really.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll chime in. I ordered via email actually, requesting a specific model I saw on this thread. No problems. Payment was easy, communication was clear, and the watch arrived quickly and in perfect order.


----------



## Sangi (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup, I ordered my sub through email. Exchaged 10 emails before I actually requested the invoice and paid the money. Mr. Tisell seems like a good man who is really passionate about his watches.

The worst part is waiting.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> It's one thing to be concerned about buying from some random seller nobody has bought from; it's another thing altogether to worry about buying from a seller (TISELL) who is _specifically the subject of this thread._
> Many people have already chimed in regarding the success (or sometimes disappointment) with their transaction with said seller.
> 
> Not one has talked of NOT receiving their order.
> ...


It's always a surprise, folks, to get a personal attack, isn't it? I'm surprised here.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone here bought the Tisell power reserve? If you ignore the 'chronometer' labeling (it's not), it seems like a pretty nice looking watch.









I've always liked the look of the Parnis Portuguese homage, but at 43mm it's too big for my 6.5 inch wrist. The 40mm Tisell is closer to my ideal size, plus sapphire glass is a definite bonus.

But - what's the quality like? Does it compare favourably with the Parnis? (I know Parnis isn't a watchmaker per se so quality can vary greatly). Does it look good in the steel? Is the Hangzhou a reliable movement? For the price, it seems almost too good to be true.

Would love to see some more pics if anyone has one of these.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So has any one else received their sub? any pics and comments? hows the Lume? bezel action?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Has anyone here bought the Tisell power reserve? If you ignore the 'chronometer' labeling (it's not), it seems like a pretty nice looking watch.
> 
> View attachment 5627938
> 
> ...


I have one of the parnis. It has the asymmetrical dial layout for the small seconds and PR. I got it from the bay for a good deal on auction(some buy it now, some start at a dollar or so). It's a little big and I probably would prefer the Tisell if I was buying now. The parnis looks good and keeps fine time, though. I don't wear it often so I can't comment on durability even though I've had it for probably a year or so.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

no-fi said:


> View attachment 5627938


I like the look of this watch and love that it comes in a smaller case at 40mm, but I think I could do without a date window on this watch since it seems to distract a bit from the flow of the subdial for the seconds hand.


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

My blue sub will be here Tuesday! I will report back. Btw - tisell was very easy to order from, just emailed him what I was looking for and then he sent me a PayPal invoice. The black subs should be back in stock next week too if anyone was looking. He said he had previously run out of ceramic inserts for the bezel on the black ones but that they would likely be available next week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seocoong (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello WUS Guys.

I'm live in korea. 

I can find or search any information!

Anyone who need some information.

Reply or send me private message.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Steve16999 said:


> My blue sub will be here Tuesday! I will report back. Btw - tisell was very easy to order from, just emailed him what I was looking for and then he sent me a PayPal invoice. The black subs should be back in stock next week too if anyone was looking. He said he had previously run out of ceramic inserts for the bezel on the black ones but that they would likely be available next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered the blue one as well! I'd love to hear what you think of it.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Somebody asked me for lug pictures of the sub. Here it goes.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

sorcer said:


> Somebody asked me for lug pictures of the sub. Here it goes.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5640025&d=1444561120"]
> 
> ...


How about more pictures? That would be nice.
This is a very visual oriented forum. Some of you guys have been slacking.
How long have you had the sub?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

nello said:


> How about more pictures? That would be nice.
> This is a very visual oriented forum. Some of you guys have been slacking.
> How long have you had the sub?


No probs but pls specify what exactly you want to see.

I have had it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Seocoong said:


> Hello WUS Guys.
> 
> I'm live in korea.
> 
> ...


:-!


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm sorry I did not get to scour the entire thread so I apologize if someone has answered this already:

Do the Tisell pilot watches still come with lume nowadays?

I remember a thread (maybe it was this one that I saw before) where someone said they had email correspondence from Tisell saying their 40mm pilot type A does not come with lume any longer. Also that it was unclear if they meant the 40mm or all their pilots. I was so close to pulling the trigger but no lume is a deal breaker.

Has anyone learned anything new on this issue? I emailed Tisell a week ago on the issue with no reply, which is discouraging.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm sorry I did not get to scour the entire thread so I apologize if someone has answered this already:

Do the Tisell pilot watches still come with lume nowadays?

I remember a thread (maybe it was this one that I saw before) where someone said they had email correspondence from Tisell saying their 40mm pilot type A does not come with lume any longer. Also that it was unclear if they meant the 40mm or all their pilots. I was so close to pulling the trigger but no lume is a deal breaker.

Has anyone learned anything new on this issue? I emailed Tisell a week ago on the issue with no reply, which is discouraging.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

Bah, sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

RabiesVax said:


> Bah, sorry for the duplicate.


I am expecting to receive a 43mm tomorrow. I will post here if usps delivers it on time. As I understand from their Korean web site, the lume is not available for 40mm version. It is specifically stated the hands are lumed, for the other versions both the hands and dial are stated as lumed. At least this is my wish


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Found a couple of foreign reviews on the Tisell Sub... Lots of details and photos for whoever is on the fence on buying.

Use *translate.google.com *to translate them.

First review in Vietnamese:
Tisell Marine Diver â€" A Submariner homage from Korea. | HANDHELD VIETNAM - YÃªu ThÃ.ch CÃ´ng nghá»‡ - Mua bÃ¡n & Ä�áº¥u giÃ¡

Second review in Polish:
Tisell Marine Diver


_Also, a big thank you for everyone who contributed with photos...
If anyone has the black/green sub, let us see it please._


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Found a couple of foreign reviews on the Tisell Sub... Lots of details and photos for whoever is on the fence on buying.
> 
> Use *translate.google.com *to translate them.
> 
> ...


Great links. Probably worth pointing out for transparency that the divers reviewed in these links are the old ones with the 8215 movement. The new one has the better 9015 movement and I also believe the lume is a little bit better (just a little).


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

RabiesVax said:


> Hey everyone, I'm sorry I did not get to scour the entire thread so I apologize if someone has answered this already:
> 
> Do the Tisell pilot watches still come with lume nowadays?
> 
> ...


My Tisell bought in June 2015 with type B dial have blue lume both on hands and dial


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

I am watching very close the Sub homage too...maybe some of you can make an in depth review of the watch itself and the shipping process in english hehe


----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's my new Sub9015! 
Took about 1 week from Korea to Italy, then 10 more days to get through customs but...for the price it's well worth the wait!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ How is the lume?


----------



## Shrimpii (Sep 9, 2015)

RabiesVax said:


> Hey everyone, I'm sorry I did not get to scour the entire thread so I apologize if someone has answered this already:
> 
> Do the Tisell pilot watches still come with lume nowadays?
> 
> ...


Hi!

I emailed Tisell yesterday, and got this reply today.

"TISELL Pilot detail specification is marked on my website.

Notify once again.
40mm 2130 pilot (Dial- luminova C1, Hands-luminova C1)
43mm pilot type A and B ( Dial -Super-luminova C1, Hands-Super-luminova C1)

Please Inform the forum.
Who has not glow? It lies
40mm pilot lots were sold to overseas customers.
If there is no luminous, it would have a bath for me in many forums.
Thank you.

Best regards,"

So despite some words being lost in the translation, and the negative tone (probably due to language differences) it seems like the pilot still has lume, and that the ones without would be faulty ones.

Regards,


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shrimpii said:


> Hi!
> 
> I emailed Tisell yesterday, and got this reply today.
> 
> ...


It looks like Mr. Tisell is not aware that some *may be* lemons from the factory.
Entirely possible.

Maybe he should shine light on all of them and check, and discard the lemons?

The "bath" part is ... a bit odd. Maybe he means "dunked"? "Drowned"?
Is this a Korean expression?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe he just meant: "It would have been bad for me"


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooo...!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo...!
> 
> View attachment 5661778


looks like you've been band :-d


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No prob.

ROAD TRIP!!! To Korea! Lez go! :-!
I could use some Korean BBQ anyway. b-)
But no "Gangnam style" anything, ok? o|



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo...!
> 
> View attachment 5661778


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Just had a card from the post office detailing my customs payment. Tomorrow I will have my 43mm Pilot


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> looks like you've been band :-d
> View attachment 5661834


That's the english language website. If you want the 'hot off the press' offers, ignore the english website and use the korean one.

The english one has less range and lags 3-6 months behind.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> That's the english language website. If you want the 'hot off the press' offers, ignore the english website and use the korean one.
> 
> The english one has less range and lags 3-6 months behind.


Don't seem to be able to access the Korean site. Pity....I have exhausted my interest in the English site models and now fancy a diver.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I just received my 43mm type-b today. I am happy


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis,
You have never heard the expression "I took a bath on that one"?

I.e.- you lost a lot of money on a deal or transaction.


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> It looks like Mr. Tisell is not aware that some *may be* lemons from the factory.
> Entirely possible.
> 
> Maybe he should shine light on all of them and check, and discard the lemons?
> ...


With at least three Korean speakers including myself watching the thread, I feel that there should be no translation mishaps, but alas... Insofar as I can tell, 'bath' wouldn't make sense in any context in Korean, so I think it may be simple misspelling of 'bad'.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

Le Vin said:


> With at least three Korean speakers including myself watching the thread, I feel that there should be no translation mishaps, but alas... Insofar as I can tell, 'bath' wouldn't make sense in any context in Korean, so I think it may be simple misspelling of 'bad'.


Yes I agree. Just a simple misspelling.

I actually wouldn't mind being a 'spokesperson' for Tisell as a side job so he can get his words out more clearly.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> But no "Gangnam style" anything, ok? o|


You're dead to me!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Received my 157 today. Had to fire up


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> Chronopolis,
> You have never heard the expression "I took a bath on that one"?
> 
> I.e.- you lost a lot of money on a deal or transaction.


DOH! Now that you mention it...
But I don't think I've ever heard anyone actually use it.
Maybe in a movie once or twice...


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello there,

A new wrist shot of the 6H bauhaus (white dial?) found on reddit :









I look forward to receiving mine !

More here : more pic - Album on Imgur (thanks to : Beardeman13)


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I have ordered a Rodina almost a month ago but never received it. Now I am really tempted to get a Tisell 

Although I really like the small seconds subdial in the Rodina. It actually is what makes this watch work for me.

And that Sub looks very nice. I just never liked the cyclops. Plus it just screams Rolex homage. This was the reason I went with the Seiko Sea-Urchin. I wonder if Mr Tissel can do a no-cyclops version...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

locolegs said:


> Yes I agree. Just a simple misspelling.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind being a 'spokesperson' for Tisell as a side job so he can get his words out more clearly.


Wouldn't be a bad idea for him.
I found communication with him to be way more fruitful and pleasant once I switched to Korean.
Free 9015 sub for every 5 translations? Plus a bauhaus for the 20th?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Bros:
What is Tisells site address?

Lou Snutt


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

My 43mm Type A Pilot arrived today.Pictures and opinions to follow. Initial impressions are very favourable!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I received my Tisell SUB9015. It took about a week after payment to arrive in San Diego.

The watch itself is a decent value, and the dial, hands, and bezel look good, but the lume is extremely weak. The 120 click bezel is quite precise in its action and appears to be well aligned.

The bracelet is adequate, it feels a bit sharp along the edges, and some links don't pivot smoothly, and there is a fair bit of lateral play. The bracelet benefits from a cleaning in an ultrasonic cleaner to remove the black sediment remaining from the polishing and finishing steps. The screws appear to be a bit soft, so one should be careful when sizing the bracelet to ensure that the threads do not get stripped. I occasionally had to use a pin to push out the screw from the other side. The clasp is not a Glidelock style clasp, rather it is an Easylink clasp which allows for microadjustment using a spring bar tool, and has a 5mm comfort extension which can be engaged tool free.

I have a hard time getting a truly comfortable fit with this watch, and in comparing the link configuration that I use on my Rolex ceramic no date Submariner, I see that I used a half link to achieve the fit I needed, but the Tisell bracelet does not include a half link. The problem is the folding part of the deployant extends beyond the clasp, so it can cause the links to cantilever outwards. I will probably end up putting this watch on a NATO or Zulu strap instead.

The Miyota 9015 seems to be keeping good time, but the date change is not instantaneous. Nevertheless, I think that the use of the 9015 in this Sub homage makes it an excellent choice at this price point as compared to alternatives using a Miyota 8215 or a Seagull ST21.

My plan is to have snowflake hands installed. Given that it'll still have the dial with circular markers, it'll have the same dial and hand combination as a Tudor Black Bay, as opposed to a Tudor Submariner. I had difficultly removing the caseback using a rubber ball, so I'll probably get a watchmaker to perform the hand replacement, since Rolex style caseback tools are expensive.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Are the lugs 20 or 22mm?


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

dasmi said:


> Are the lugs 20 or 22mm?


20

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

While all reviews are appreciated, it never ceases to amaze me when people benchmark absurdly affordable watches against high priced premium offerings, instead of the value for money proposition. 

It's like rating a BMW 325i by what it does worse than a Ferrari Enzo.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm also considering the snowflake mod for the sub. I think those pics sold me. Huge problem is that I want the 6h date Bauhaus too! 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> While all reviews are appreciated, it never ceases to amaze me when people benchmark absurdly affordable watches against high priced premium offerings, instead of the value for money proposition.
> 
> It's like rating a BMW 325i by what it does worse than a Ferrari Enzo.


There are affordable homages with half links and Glidelock clasps, I don't think what I said was unfair. Did I compare the fit and finish to my Rolex or Tudor?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

mleok said:


> There are affordable homages with half links and Glidelock clasps, I don't think what I said was unfair. Did I compare the fit and finish to my Rolex or Tudor?


I don't think your review was unfair either. My comment wasn't even specifically directed at your review - more just the general trend of evaluating a watch by what it doesn't have, rather than what it has with respect to what was paid 

Call it a philosophical standpoint rather than a critique of any specific review or opinion - everyone is entitled to theirs


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Is there a reason why the Subs are not in the English site? Are they "delicate" too?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ughs another one with bad lume, I guess its not a huge improvement over a $60 Parnis. I get it has 9015 but if lume is disappointing I might as well pay a bit more and go for micro brands. Not sure what to do now, I was deciding this or another Getat beater but Getat hasn't replied my lastest email about what he has in stock.


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

mleok said:


> There are affordable homages with half links and Glidelock clasps, I don't think what I said was unfair. Did I compare the fit and finish to my Rolex or Tudor?


According to their website, they purposely changed a glidelock clasp to an easylink clasp for the sub9015s because glidelock clasps were too "slippery."

I ordered the black sub9015 yesterday, I believe they still have a few in stock (I speak Korean fluently so I was able to talk to them about the quantity. I was surprised that they actually had a few left)

One thing that worries me though, is that black sub9015's bezels don't really have a good reputation in South Korea. if you guys closely look at the number "30" on the black bezel, the number "3" is a bit bolder than the blue or green bezels. I've seen some criticisms on these being poorly printed (black ones only); I will update on this matter when the watch arrives. It should take about a week.

I cannot link anything due to having no post in this forum, so you guys will have to go to the sub9015 product page at tisell.kr to compare the black bezel and green/blue bezels.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

deskwebs said:


> One thing that worries me though, is that black sub9015's bezels don't really have a good reputation in South Korea. if you guys closely look at the number "30" on the black bezel, the number "3" is a bit bolder than the blue or green bezels. I've seen some criticisms on these being poorly printed (black ones only); I will update on this matter when the watch arrives. It should take about a week.


I see what you mean about the black bezel. Notice the 5 on the "50" looks different as well. It's almost like the number in the tens position uses a different font for all the bezel numerals.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I'm also considering the snowflake mod for the sub. I think those pics sold me. Huge problem is that I want the 6h date Bauhaus too!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I had this dilemma, ended up buying both haha


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

So now the question is..blue or black?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

deskwebs said:


> I ordered the black sub9015 yesterday, I believe they still have a few in stock (I speak Korean fluently so I was able to talk to them about the quantity. I was surprised that they actually had a few left)
> 
> One thing that worries me though, is that black sub9015's bezels don't really have a good reputation in South Korea. if you guys closely look at the number "30" on the black bezel, the number "3" is a bit bolder than the blue or green bezels. I've seen some criticisms on these being poorly printed (black ones only); I will update on this matter when the watch arrives. It should take about a week.


I don't know why I cannot edit my last post, so I'll just quote it here. I just got a confirmation (very fast response) that they fixed the black bezel very recently (about two days ago). Sorry about the confusion. I'll post pics of the black version within a week.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

deskwebs said:


> I don't know why I cannot edit my last post, so I'll just quote it here. I just got a confirmation (very fast response) that they fixed the black bezel very recently (about two days ago). Sorry about the confusion. I'll post pics of the black version within a week.


Yeap he posted it on the forum and even offers to replace the bezel for the people who has already bought the black sub. Good on him.


----------



## Manojrc (Sep 30, 2015)

Excellent watch. Great value for money. Build quality is also fantastic..:-!:-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I really gotta moon myself with that soon.



Manojrc said:


> Excellent watch. Great value for money. Build quality is also fantastic..:-!:-!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I really gotta moon myself with that soon.


If you're not in a rush, i'll be selling my near-new rose gold one on a Fluco bridle leather strap + rose deployant at some point in the not too distant future, to make way for something a bit more toolish - too many dress watches atm.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it just an optical illusion, or is the dial on this a little warmer in color?
It does look nice, I'll give you that.

But could ya sand the rose gold off? I have one too many rosegold as is; would like this steel actually.

And for Pete's sake, please us the PM, so the whole neighborhood doesn't hear about our shady dealings. ;-)



BlackrazorNZ said:


> If you're not in a rush, i'll be selling my near-new rose gold one on a Fluco bridle leather strap + rose deployant at some point in the not too distant future, to make way for something a bit more toolish - too many dress watches atm.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it just an optical illusion, or is the dial on this a little warmer in color?


Just the warm-toned light from the bedside lamp.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mleok said:


> I received my Tisell SUB9015. It took about a week after payment to arrive in San Diego.
> 
> The watch itself is a decent value, and the dial, hands, and bezel look good, but the lume is extremely weak. The 120 click bezel is quite precise in its action and appears to be well aligned.
> 
> ...


Mleok,
Have you considered test fitting a half link from another 20mm sub bracelet.? Real rolex or the 15.00 replacement half links sold on egay. I bet they will work.

After you ultrasonic cleaning of the bracelet, try soaking it in baby oil overnight. Then clean it with soap and water only. While I do not recommend doing this with an expensive bracelet, as it will collect dirt in between the pins and cause wear, cheap/tight bracelets will benefit greatly.

Keep us posted.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Today I received a tracking no with a new stem+crown from Tisell. Very impressive!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nello said:


> Mleok,
> Have you considered test fitting a half link from another 20mm sub bracelet.? Real rolex or the 15.00 replacement half links sold on egay. I bet they will work.
> 
> After you ultrasonic cleaning of the bracelet, try soaking it in baby oil overnight. Then clean it with soap and water only. While I do not recommend doing this with an expensive bracelet, as it will collect dirt in between the pins and cause wear, cheap/tight bracelets will benefit greatly.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try. I'll first look through my watch parts drawer to see if I have a spare half link.


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

I really liked my 40mm Flieger and the stock leather strap that came with it, but it wasn't till I popped it on a Strapcode super engineer that I loved it.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Sorry if this has been answered further up the thread but is the Tisell Sub returning in stock anytime soon ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Seikosis said:


> Sorry if this has been answered further up the thread but is the Tisell Sub returning in stock anytime soon ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to Tisell they are or were going to be out of the 9015 movts. , hence probably the Out of Stock status. I rushed to order the Bauhaus for the same reason as the 9015 is definitely a good value at the price commanded by these.

Hope they will manage to get some again soon. I was kinda getting tempted by the green Sub myself 



sorcer said:


> Today I received a tracking no with a new stem+crown from Tisell. Very impressive!


I gather you had an issue and he sent replacements? Crown popped out?

P.S. Love your Vostoks


----------



## watchwatchheaven (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi guys. A week ago, I posted that I had a bad experience with Tisell. To update what had happened since, I sent him an e-mail asking how to open the watch so I can clean the sapphire glass myself. I got an reply from him saying that it is not an easy process, therefore send it back to him so he can inspect it. I did as what he told me to do, and after a while I received an e-mail saying that it was a deterioration of the AR coating on the inner side of sapphire glass with apologies. He promised me to refund my shipping fees, and also promised to send me a replacement. I must say, his customer care is BEYOND EXCELLENT. Looking back now, I should of never used the term scuff or scratch because that possibly made him angry. Language barrier lead us to such a terrible misunderstandings which neither of us intended. If any of you lost an interest in buying from him because of my recent post, I really apologise for it. I strongly recommend you to buy from him without any hesitation. He is a great guy. His product is awesome.


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

watchwatchheaven said:


> Hi guys. A week ago, I posted that I had a bad experience with Tisell. To update what had happened since, I sent him an e-mail asking how to open the watch so I can clean the sapphire glass myself. I got an reply from him saying that it is not an easy process, therefore send it back to him so he can inspect it. I did as what he told me to do, and after a while I received an e-mail saying that it was a deterioration of the AR coating on the inner side of sapphire glass with apologies. He promised me to refund my shipping fees, and also promised to send me a replacement. I must say, his customer care is BEYOND EXCELLENT. Looking back now, I should of never used the term scuff or scratch because that possibly made him angry. Language barrier lead us to such a terrible misunderstandings which neither of us intended. If any of you lost an interest in buying from him because of my recent post, I really apologise for it. I strongly recommend you to buy from him without any hesitation. He is a great guy. His product is awesome.


Language barrier can create many misconceptions and misunderstandings - I'm happy that you were provided with proper customer care. I would also be frustrated if I was in your situation. Thanks for updating on the status of your watch.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Dan83bz said:


> I gather you had an issue and he sent replacements? Crown popped out?
> 
> P.S. Love your Vostoks


Well, the crown is in place at the moment but when I unscrew it - there is a big tension and the hands start to move when the crown is not fully unscrewed. So, I decided simply to replace the crown+stem to check whether it will help or not.

Thanks, I also love my Vostoks


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to hear things worked out.
And good of you own up to your part of the mistake, and issue this apology publicly.

But you know, I think this sort of thing should not be aired at all till everything - and I mean everything is done, and other other side has had every possible chance to sort things.

I mention this because I recently read an interesting article about how there is now a culture of airing grievances - especially among the young (college) - in an attempt to elicit sympathy from strangers for the "victim." And this causes even the smallest misunderstanding to get blown all out of proportion, reputations ruined, etc.
A very dangerous trend. It's called the Oberlin Effect. Look it up if it interests you.

But I see this sort thing here on WUS a lot, in the name of "saving other people" the hassle of dealing with some bad seller or buyer. I myself do not believe it - that anyone is trying to save me. 
A deal goes bad, who knows why, but the poster wants people to side with him. 
And many are foolish enough to take sides about a matter they know NOTHING about.



watchwatchheaven said:


> Hi guys. A week ago, I posted that I had a bad experience with Tisell. To update what had happened since, I sent him an e-mail asking how to open the watch so I can clean the sapphire glass myself. I got an reply from him saying that it is not an easy process, therefore send it back to him so he can inspect it. I did as what he told me to do, and after a while I received an e-mail saying that it was a deterioration of the AR coating on the inner side of sapphire glass with apologies. He promised me to refund my shipping fees, and also promised to send me a replacement. I must say, his customer care is BEYOND EXCELLENT. Looking back now, I should of never used the term scuff or scratch because that possibly made him angry. Language barrier lead us to such a terrible misunderstandings which neither of us intended. If any of you lost an interest in buying from him because of my recent post, I really apologise for it. I strongly recommend you to buy from him without any hesitation. He is a great guy. His product is awesome.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Planning to buy tisell sun & moon but read in some other watch review about the questionable reliability of 6498 movements in the long run. Now confused

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Glad to hear things worked out.
> And good of you own up to your part of the mistake, and issue this apology publicly.
> 
> But you know, I think this sort of thing should not be aired at all till everything - and I mean everything is done, and other other side has had every possible chance to sort things.
> ...


Yeah good points. Every now and again a thread will pop up where someone wants to put Creation Watches out of business because of a problem with an order. I've ordered from them three times and found them to be the cheapest and with super fast delivery. This is enough to convince me that they aren't the evil thieving criminals that raving posters claim them to be. I understand the frustration when an order goes wrong but I cringe when people try to "warn" everyone about the company when the problem could be closer to home, like a corrupt mail service in their own country. As angry as you get, maybe a little calm and common sense is in order before you start bashing- do you think a well established dealer randomly chose you to screw over? Or perhaps there is another explanation. Sounds kind of preachy but online bashing can actually hurt other people in a real way- you better be sure you are justified before you go off. To be honest, I wasn't following the beef of the poster above but it takes guts to apologize and to make the effort to come back to the thread and say positive things is commendable.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

double post


----------



## ClassicXT (Oct 17, 2015)

I really like the Type B Pilot


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

A tisell freshly arrived in Madagascar :


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

tinitini said:


> A tisell freshly arrived in Madagascar :
> View attachment 5707442
> View attachment 5707450
> View attachment 5707458


Cool watch and welcome to the forums, glad to see the geographical coverage is expanding


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

good choice Tinitini !


----------



## watchwatchheaven (Sep 17, 2015)

I totally agree with you.


Yes, I should of never mentioned about this issue until everything was done. Again, I really apologise to anyone who felt uncomfortable because of my post. At the time, I truly felt difficult dealing with Mr.Tisell because of all the negative responses I received. As a result, I admit that I judged him so quickly. And should of thought twice before posting when thinking how big it may affect his business. I haven't received my replacement yet, but I am pretty sure it is safe to say that he is dependable with what he is good at.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay guys.. I just saw some pictures of Tisell Subs. I'm thinking of getting one.. what's the process to purchase one and ship to US? I read some posts about Email communication. Can someone let me know pls.

Also, if anyone has got blue subs, can you refer me to the posts? I couldn't find them. Thanks.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

There were a couple of pictures of the blue one, some pages ago.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Okay guys.. I just saw some pictures of Tisell Subs. I'm thinking of getting one.. what's the process to purchase one and ship to US? I read some posts about Email communication. Can someone let me know pls.
> 
> Also, if anyone has got blue subs, can you refer me to the posts? I couldn't find them. Thanks.





BlackrazorNZ said:


> Just email Mr Tisell at _[email protected]_, politely ask if you can please buy a _'Black Sub9015' / 'Blue Sub9015' / 'Sub9015 Green'_ (as appropriate) and provide your PayPal email address and shipping address.
> 
> He'll will confirm pricing then send you a PayPal invoice within a few days usually. Shipping happens fairly rapidly, he emails you the tracking details, and the watch will arrive in a well padded shipping box - but he doesn't provide a jewellers box or any manuals etc. You're just paying for watch and only watch.


'*Steve16999*' just posted about his newly arrived blue sub a few days ago --> 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tisell-sub-arrived-2474050.html

Also, see post #*850* from '*mleok*' who put together a nice review of the blue sub


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

15kywalker said:


> '*Steve16999*' just posted about his newly arrived blue sub a few days ago -->
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tisell-sub-arrived-2474050.html
> 
> Also, see post #*850* from '*mleok*' who put together a nice review of the blue sub


Thank you dude.. that's really helpful!


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Thank you dude.. that's really helpful!


No problem. I actually ordered a blue one myself and it arrived in CA yesterday (I'm in WI now for school). I'm headed home next weekend so I'm looking forward to finally getting my hands on it. I'll try to post pics and my 2 cents when I get the chance.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So my Tisell Lumi-Fleiger (that's what I'm calling it anyway) arrived today. Strap is average, not bad but average. However the watch itself is lovely, nice and simple.
> 
> Full C3 SuperLuminova type-A dial, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 movement (hand winding but not hacking).
> 
> 42mm case diameter ex crown, 51mm lug to lug, 13mm thick.


Thanks! Yours were the only proper pics I could find. (Sorry if I may have missed out any pics from other forumers)

I've placed my order with them and hope to get it real soon!

May I check with you if the back display is mineral or sapphire? Thanks!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Mineral.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy to say Tisell's shipping method seems to be very fast! Usually stuff arrives rather slowly at my location, most times 2-3 weeks for stuff from outside the EU, even up to 5-6 weeks or more for inexpensive items bought from China. Well, the Tisell was sent for packing last Tue 13th, was picked up in the local Korean postal system the next day 14th, left Seoul for Germany on the 15th and earlier today I got an SMS notification from my local postal service that they have it and to go to pick it up as it's a registered item. Considering I live on small Mediterranean island in the middle of nowhere literally, I was surprised it got here (there) so quick. 
The "bad news", I am abroad ATM , only returning Thu around noon so the earliest I can pick my Tisell up is the same day, hopefully post office will be still open by the time I get home.








Being a truly self-respecting Med. island means they close the post office very early at 14.30. Photos to follow, finally. :-!



deluded said:


> May I check with you if the back display is mineral or sapphire? Thanks!


Might seem like a dumb-ish question but I gotta ask it anyway...Why is it that you would need a sapphire crystal on the BACK of the watch?!


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

Black SUB9015 arrived this morning. I went to a nearby watch repair shop right away to get the bracelet adjusted... to find out they're closed on Tuesdays, so I'm going tomorrow. lol

Anyway, I'm very satisfied with the purchase. Overall finish is much better than I expected. Ceramic bezel is superb!

**the battery died on my DSLR so I had to take the pictures from my cellphone. Please excuse the quality of the pictures.









The endpiece quality is mediocre at best (probably the only con at the moment.) It's like they didn't even bother to make it look neat. I'm probably going to replace the bracelet when I get the chance. But with quality of the watch itself, I cannot complain.

Overall, Ceramic Bezel, Sapphire glass with AR coating, MIYOTA 9015 movement and its outstanding finish for $180... I just don't think there are better watches within this price range. Great communications with the owner, highly recommended.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Mineral.


Thanks!



Dan83bz said:


> Might seem like a dumb-ish question but I gotta ask it anyway...Why is it that you would need a sapphire crystal on the BACK of the watch?!


That's a perfectly good question, no worries. It's just that when I was looking at the options for the watch on the site (through Google Translate), "sapphire" came up twice. So I thought maybe one was for the front and one was for the back.

I had a Hamilton with a sapphire display back, so while I think it's not a necessity, it could be quite possible too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

To reply to Dan83bz, the shipping seems perfect for me too.

I ordered my Tisell bauhaus last monday and received it this monday.

So just one week to reach Paris (France). As i'm never at home during office hours, i will have to go to the post office tonight to receive my watch. I will post some pictures but it will be hard for me to make an understanding review of the watch due to poor english  (even if i would really like to do so).

I'm exciting to wear it !

PS : I'm looking for another leather strap for this watch, do you think that this one could match with the bauhaus ?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Thib1903 said:


> To reply to Dan83bz, the shipping seems perfect for me too.
> 
> I ordered my Tisell bauhaus last monday and received it this monday.
> 
> ...


Strap looks quite nice. If you want my opinion, I would say an unstitched shell cordovan (or similar) would look best on a Bauhaus, to keep in line with its simplicity.

Like this Brown or Blue Hirsch to give an example:
GENUINE HIRSCH WILD CALF UNSTITCHED LEATHER WATCH STRAP 1360 02 | eBay


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Strap looks quite nice. If you want my opinion, I would say an unstitched shell cordovan (or similar) would look best on a Bauhaus, to keep in line with its simplicity.
> 
> Like this Brown or Blue Hirsch to give an example:
> GENUINE HIRSCH WILD CALF UNSTITCHED LEATHER WATCH STRAP 1360 02 | eBay


I got my Bauhaus a couple of days ago, fitted with a blue strap. Very nice .....although I am very tempted by that strap in Brown.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Well folks, I jumped on and purchased. Thanks to all that posted for the info and pics. I'll post my thoughts on arrival. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

culcreuch said:


> I am very tempted by that strap in Brown.


Well , go on then!  , its only 11 quid and should ship free to you since you're in UK as well. And take pics on arrival!


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't need much pushing ;-) I am going to have a busy time with the camera. I went on a binge a few weeks ago. In the last week I have taken delivery of a type A Pilot, the Bauhaus and a Swatch Sistem51. The Tisell #157 is just being released from customs and I should have that at the beginning of next week. I am soooooo glad that the english site ran out of designs I like!


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Strap looks quite nice. If you want my opinion, I would say an unstitched shell cordovan (or similar) would look best on a Bauhaus, to keep in line with its simplicity.
> 
> Like this Brown or Blue Hirsch to give an example:
> GENUINE HIRSCH WILD CALF UNSTITCHED LEATHER WATCH STRAP 1360 02 | eBay


Well... my first idea was to try something different to the original strap. (i saw that people use this kind of croco's strap on Stowa Antea 365/390)

The strap you show on this link is quite similar to the one that tisell provide with the watch (i have choosen the blue one). Hirsch is certainly better quality though.

You should be right about the fact it could fit better with a "minimalist" strap. If the original strap is not good quality enough, i'll probably buy one of those hirsch diamond calf.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Thib1903 said:


> Well... my first idea was to try something different to the original strap. (i saw that people use this kind of croco's strap on Stowa Antea 365/390)
> 
> The strap you show on this link is quite similar to the one that tisell provide with the watch (i have choosen the blue one). Hirsch is certainly better quality though.
> 
> ...


Sure, a nice design like this, should look great on more straps 

Here's some strap photos off the net of the Antea/Tangente on croc. It's pretty cool looking!










__
https://flic.kr/p/6240769592


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

I stood my ground when I first read about the Bauhaus in this thread. Then the 9015 subs emerged and I crumbled. Ordered the green and the blue one from Mr Tisell, now awaiting delivery. The initial stage of communication right up till payment is really excellent and swift.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, so yesterday i went to my post office to pick up my watch.

When i receive the packet, i was like "ohh, i'ts so light! i wonder if there is a watch inside".
Then i opened the box and i must say i really appreciated what i saw .

Before going further i must say that it was an ideal shipping (6-7 days, no custom taxes at all, which is very rare here when packages come from abroad to france).
So here are some pics. They have been token with my smartphone, i can probably do better with my reflex camera.

This first photo has been taken with a filter from my phone, that's why the dial and clock hands may appear "whiter"









Those others had been done without filter :









A wrist shot (some dust over the glass though :/ ):









Transparent case back :









Size comparison (lug to lug with my two others seiko 5) :









Now some pros and cons :

Pros : 
-Awesome quality for the price : i can't see any small default on my model. (Miyota 9015, i just need more time to test precision of the movement + Sapphire glass).
-Beautiful pure white dial and lovely blue.
-Love the Bauhaus look

Cons :
- Something weird : i have to turn the crown down to "bring forward" the watch hands. (On my seiko 5, i usually turn the crown up, which appears more logical to me)
- That blue plastic which was stuck on the crown ! not easy to remove.
- Case thickness
- The strap : the leather quality is passable but not as great as a hirsh strap, rios1931 or others from watchbandcenter(for 20-30€). So I will replace it.
Also i dont like that big style strap buckle which is to me, not adapted with the bauhaus style.
- One last cons : the watch probably wears just a little big on my 16.4cm diameter wrist. I wish i had a bigger wrist  . As it was said many times before in this thread, the watch wears bigger than a 38mm and the lug to lug size is quite important compared to my other seiko 5 (see last pic).

To conclude, i can say i'm really happy with my purchase and thanks a lot Mr Tisell for the nice work he is doing because he really deserves it !

Ps : Sorry for my approximate english writing


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thib1903 said:


> Cons :
> - Something weird : i have to turn the crown down to "bring forward" the watch hands. (On my seiko 5, i usually turn the crown up, which appears more logical to me)
> - *That blue plastic which was stuck on the crown ! not easy to remove.*
> - Case thickness)


You just have to be patient. It will come off. 
It's actually a good thing that it doesn't come off so easily - because it would have come off before it reached you and not protected the crown. 

What is not satisfying about it? Too thick?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome pics and review. Mine is on the way!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Thib1903 said:


> Cons :
> - Something weird : i have to turn the crown down to "bring forward" the watch hands. (On my seiko 5, i usually turn the crown up, which appears more logical to me)
> - That blue plastic which was stuck on the crown ! not easy to remove.
> - Case thickness
> ...


I'm guessing you mean cm


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Thib1903 said:


> Cons :
> - Something weird : i have to turn the crown down to "bring forward" the watch hands. (On my seiko 5, i usually turn the crown up, which appears more logical to me)
> - That blue plastic which was stuck on the crown ! not easy to remove.
> - Case thickness
> ...


I'm guessing you mean cm


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> What is not satisfying about it? Too thick?


Yep, i expected something thinner but's i'm ok with that.



15kywalker said:


> I'm guessing you mean cm


Yes, definitely 

I found another strap which is definitly on my list to replace the actual (the blue one) : 
a "velour" Fluco suede :
http://www.chronoworld.com/fluco-suede-leather-watch-strap-beige-20mm.html
(i order one on ebay, i will post some pics on the bauhaus later).


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Another safe arrival here. Lack of time means I won't have time to post any proper reviews, hopefully after I finish with this nagging work project that has consumed my time lately I'll have some time to take some proper pics and write a few words. For now just some shoddy iPhone pics (with a dirty lens no less :-d)

So far:

- the boxing method indeed quite impressive, enough padding provided to probably survive a nuclear meltdown, was not surprised because I saw the other un-boxing pics;

- unlike our lucky friend above, I did get hit with a tax/VAT bill but Tisell put a bit of a lower value on the box so it was just about 15€ instead of the double it should have been according to the full price paid ;-) ;

- I am rather impressed, very positively so at the watch itself. To be honest, besides the movement which I knew was definitely superior, didn't think the case would look/feel much different than my long gone Rodina. It is. Much better, solid feel. The blued hands are stunning, that alone along with the dial are worth the price of this thing ;

- My digital calipers measure the thickness at 9.95mm - certainly not thick considering its an automatic, only 1mm more than the Rodina but the case is much heftier in feel. BTW the exact case diameter, measured in all different positions is 38.5mm, not 38.00, not a big difference though obviously but just in case someone was wondering. The lug-to-lug is 48.00mm, that part is correct on their website;

- My first ever 9015 and again, I am impressed, its winds so butterly-smooth and love the hacking feature. Its only 12 hours or so since I took delivery of the watch , I wound it as soon as I inspected it in the car outside the post office, and set it against time.is It's literally spot on so far, let's see how this will be as few more days, a weep passes. Love both "the wobble" as well as the 8bps. It is less noisy than expected as well, barely audible unless you stick it right in your ear;

- Love the heavier buckle also, provides a bit of a counterweight;

- Strap is a bit meh...but I fully expected this so no surprise. The top part is surely leather, but more of the bonded leather type whilst the under part feels a bit plasticky. Again, don't get me wrong, it's still a decent enough strap, in fact I'm going it to wear it on this for now, have also a shark mesh on the way because I really like the look of an ordinary thinner mesh on my Rodina, I think a shark mesh should look pretty cool on this Bauhaus;

- I have to emphasize the beauty of the dial - the printing is flawless, even under a loupe, and the paint used is the nice shiny kind that looks stunning when you angle the watch into the light a bit - the color of the dial itself, I must say I was a bit nervous about what the new "white dial" will look like, thinking it might look bland but my worries were unfounded. Its the perfect color and not too matte nor too shiny. As for the hands, although hard to believe at this price point, from my experience with having had a watch with fire-blued hands, I'd say there is a 90% chance these are fire-blued as well. Either that or the paint Tisell found to use on this is amazing and perfectly applied;

- the date window is quite small, this again was expected and thankfully my eyesight is still very good so that I can spot the date even under the weak lamp next to my couch I'm sitting on right now;

That is all for now, will report back later.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thib1903 said:


> View attachment 5750714
> 
> 
> Pros :
> ...





Dan83bz said:


> - ...The blued hands are stunning, that alone along with the dial are worth the price of this thing.
> - My first ever 9015 and again, I am impressed, its winds so butterly-smooth and love the hacking feature.


I can't stand it! I must get one now! SUBITO!!!!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

This thread remains very popular I see, earlier when I checked there were 15! users, now 9 b-)


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

How about a nice clean no-date Bauhaus? In true Bauhaus fashion, I don't want a feature that serves no purpose for me (and my old eyes). Besides the date window interrupts the flow of the indices anyway.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

RNHC said:


> How about a nice clean no-date Bauhaus? In true Bauhaus fashion, I don't want a feature that serves no purpose for me (and my old eyes). Besides the date window interrupts the flow of the indices anyway.


Plenty of others to choose from. I find the date useful and its positioning not to be too intruding.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Dan83bz said:


>


I wish I had been familiar with Tisell prior to ordering my minimalist dress watch. 
Ended up ordering what's probably an overpriced quartz while half asleep.
The catalyst? it was a "discounted" prebuy and it had a felt strap...
For shame, lessons learned.


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

Friends, I felt there was no where else to seek advice on Tisells than this thread. 

I have been between the pilot A and the bauhaus for what feels like an eternity. My current collection is 2 divers (Seiko SKX and a victorinox) on metal and a Citizen chronograph in titanium. I have been lusting for the Tisell Pilot Type A to add to my collection but the new bauhaus is beautiful too (white dial, 6H date position). If you had to choose one, which would you choose? I know, getting both is the real answer but I don't know if I can swing that right now. I have a 7.25 in wrist if that helps in any way. 

Please, I need guidance! Thanks in advance.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Get the Bauhaus first.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


>


If there's a brown dial with brown bezel insert model from TISELL, there'll be color game to play!


----------



## Puffknuckle (Oct 23, 2014)

Both the aviator and bauhaus are nice. Does Tissel make a sterile dial stowa copy? Also, when will people stop using the phrase "price point" when they really just need to say price?


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

RabiesVax said:


> Friends, I felt there was no where else to seek advice on Tisells than this thread.
> 
> I have been between the pilot A and the bauhaus for what feels like an eternity. My current collection is 2 divers (Seiko SKX and a victorinox) on metal and a Citizen chronograph in titanium. I have been lusting for the Tisell Pilot Type A to add to my collection but the new bauhaus is beautiful too (white dial, 6H date position). If you had to choose one, which would you choose? I know, getting both is the real answer but I don't know if I can swing that right now. I have a 7.25 in wrist if that helps in any way.
> 
> Please, I need guidance! Thanks in advance.


40mm Type A is sold out, and there is still bauhaus left but probably not for long. So go for bauhaus now! I say


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonder if the 40mm Type A will return? I like looking at it, even if I don't have the scratch right now.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Wonder if the 40mm Type A will return? I like looking at it, even if I don't have the scratch right now.


I emailed Tisell earlier in the week, and they expect more stock to be available by the end of the month. So fingers-crossed.

Cheers,
Damo


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Already swapped the strap for a blue Perlon. Against my wife's green basil pot plant. b-) Like the look, will keep it on this while it's still hot & humid, hopefully it should start cooling soon. We've had a dreadful hot summer around here this year.




























Small update on timekeeping: it's exactly 36 hours now since I took delivery of this, and its 2 seconds fast! :-s


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Already swapped the strap for a blue Perlon. Against my wife's green basil pot plant. b-) Like the look, will keep it on this while it's still hot & humid, hopefully it should start cooling soon. We've had a dreadful hot summer around here this year.


Damn, i love it ! May i ask you where you buy this one (if it's an online shop)?

I already thought to get one of those perlon for my Tisell but i'm afraid it will make some scratchs on the caseback. I have seen a lot of exemple in the forum which mention that affirmation :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/perlon-fabric-nato-vs-casebacks-1947313.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/perlon-strap-nomos-club-2154306-2.html
https://omegaforums.net/threads/perlon-straps-are-they-becoming-modern-again.29695/page-2 (second part of the page)


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

I wear my Bauhaus on the same blue perlon and love the combo. I may put it on leather for the winter or may just keep it on perlon year round. The watch is so light and comfortable on the Eulit strap. I bought mine from www.yellys.ch


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Thib1903 said:


> Damn, i love it ! May i ask you where you buy this one (if it's an online shop)?
> 
> I already thought to get one of those perlon for my Tisell but i'm afraid it will make some scratchs on the caseback. I have seen a lot of exemple in the forum which mention that affirmation :
> 
> ...


The caseback is glass mainly at the contact point so I doubt the perlon will scratch it. Even if it does...we're talking about a 170$ watch here, one that I for one do not intend to flip anytime soon, so even if I scratch it...who cares :-d Years of flipping and tweaking my tastes/preferences have taught me that it ain't worth it babying watches or worrying about putting a scratch in it. After all, a well built watch has all the chances to outlive us :-|

And regarding perlon specifically, I love these bands, I must've had 15+ in my box at some point, still have quite a few in different colors, wore them on many watches and did not have any issues with scratching the case-back, as in I did not notice any visible scratches. That's maybe coz most of my pieces have display-glass case-backs, as opposed to polished stainless backs that some watches have and which become undoubtedly easily scratched by most things including a Perlon strap. I had a quartz Citizen (Stiletto range) that had a mirror finish back - very well polished, like good enough to check your reflection during shaving but very easily scratch-able, I swear it must've even got scratched by my hairy wrists :-d


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Same here, no issues so far with the Perlon. I have one small scratch just after the "5" in 9015, but I'm guessing that's from when I had it on a two piece strap.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, i found this nice perlon strap on this webshop : 
EULIT Kristall Woven Nylon / Perlon Blue
Blue color seem different from your photos but i guess there is only one blue model. (but 2 weaving : Kristall and Panama).
I keep it in mind and i will probably order one in few days ...
Thanks a lot for the advice !


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Fantastic looking blue perlon! Might I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Thib1903 said:


> Ok, i found this nice perlon strap on this webshop :
> EULIT Kristall Woven Nylon / Perlon Blue
> Blue color seem different from your photos but i guess there is only one blue model. (but 2 weaving : Kristall and Panama).
> I keep it in mind and i will probably order one in few days ...
> Thanks a lot for the advice !





thomasp said:


> Fantastic looking blue perlon! Might I ask where you bought it from?


Mine also came directly from yellys

If you buy at least two, it works out cheaper than the holbens. Its 9CHF per piece plus 7-12CHF for shipping depending where you live, shipping stays the same if you buy up to 5 of these , like I did  Do not worry about the rather poor photos on his site, the guy is old school but his straps are real-deal Eulit.

Yelly's - Eulit Perlonbänder

L.E. +3s after 48hrs , this movement rocks!

Another shot on the park bench, overcast, finally got some rain last night. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

I was told that the Sub9015 is back with the Blue and one more "Color Combo" that's with black dial and Green bezel!
Awww... this is exciting! Now i wonder will there be a DAVOSA TERNOS Ceramic style brown in the horizon?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Dan83bz said:


> Plenty of others to choose from.


Where? Who makes Bauhaus-type watches with no-date with Miyota 9015 movement?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

There must be something about this thread or group of us....I just ordered my Bauhaus a few days ago and that blue perlon to go with it. Spooky, but pretty! My first perlon, too. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Seiko Sumo (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh man tried to navigate the korean site using google translate...while it was alright with the translation, the sign-up apparently needed me to key in a Korean address.

Any thoughts on how i could lay my hands on the homage divers?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Just drop them an email. They replied me pretty quickly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Seiko Sumo (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks dude. Will do. The blue one is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

accidentalsuccess said:


> There must be something about this thread or group of us....I just ordered my Bauhaus a few days ago and that blue perlon to go with it. Spooky, but pretty! My first perlon, too.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It's called good taste b-) . Ha-ha...well, if it makes a great pair, have to buy it :-!. TBH, in my case, I've had those Perlons for quite some time, have actually wore the very same blue on on my Orient Star for a while before putting it back on bracelet so when the Tisell arrived few days ago, I already had in my mind which straps I'll try with it. I'm not done either, will probably go thru more straps later on, and also planning to get a nice shell cordovan for it as well, the un-padded type.



RNHC said:


> Where? Who makes Bauhaus-type watches with no-date with Miyota 9015 movement?


Well, if you must have one with Miyota, I don't know of any. But I'm sure you should find one with a different movement maybe. It's all about budget of course, otherwise I suppose you would've already acquired a Nomos or a Stowa. There are quite a few other options.


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

Photos of Black SUB9015 on wrist just in case anyone's curious.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I think there were some complaints/concerns with lume. 
This is my b-type flieger after about 20 seconds under the iPhone flash.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Uberyk said:


> I think there were some complaints/concerns with lume.
> This is my b-type flieger after about 20 seconds under the iPhone flash.


Top notch!! b-)


----------



## frank the tank (Aug 10, 2010)

the marine dive watches are now readily available on their website.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

ouch! the price upped by $15.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Ed.YANG said:


> ouch! the price upped by $15.


And still quite a bargain


----------



## frank the tank (Aug 10, 2010)

Ed.YANG said:


> ouch! the price upped by $15.


Yeah but I almost want to buy the green hulk one! Seems like a quality watch


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

Would really like to see this watch on the US web sales site:
Tisell


----------



## briballdo (Oct 25, 2015)

I am very close to purchasing the bauhaus style from Tisell and wanted to ask if any of you with similar sized wrists have one.

My wrists are pretty small ~ 6.5 inches/ 16.5cm

Does anyone have any pictures or input on whether this watch is too big for me?

Thanks!


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

Scroll back a couple of pages I asked that question about a 6.75" wrist and someone posted a pic. It should be doable I think.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

WOW !!! Mister Tisell has update the Flieger 40mm on the english website : it's now available with Miyota 90S5 movement :

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

I guess it will be my second Tisell' watch ! (just need to decide if it will be type A or B as the 40mm is now available on both design !!!)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey!
That's _*Monsieur*_ *Tisell* to you. ;-)



Thib1903 said:


> WOW !!! *Mister Tisell* has update the Flieger 40mm on the english website : it's now available with Miyota 90S5 movement :
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> I guess it will be my second Tisell' watch !


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

briballdo said:


> I am very close to purchasing the bauhaus style from Tisell and wanted to ask if any of you with similar sized wrists have one.
> 
> My wrists are pretty small ~ 6.5 inches/ 16.5cm
> 
> ...


If you look at my posts further up, including the pics, my wrist is 17cm in circumference and almost exactly 60mm across the top (diameter if you will). Lug to lug is 48mm which feels far from being very big for me especially since its not too top heavy either, its nice and slim and "sticks" itself to the wrist nicely. For comparison's sake, it does not wear much larger than my Alpinist (SARB017) which is 37mm but has rather large crowns and its a bit heavier & quite a bit thicker as well.

I just got a shark mesh for it today, put it on that as well, which is a rather chunky kind of bracelet, and again it does not feel very big. Still looks better on the Perlon though, so for now it stays on that.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thib1903 said:


> WOW !!! Mister Tisell has update the Flieger 40mm on the english website : it's now available with Miyota 90S5 movement :
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> I guess it will be my second Tisell' watch ! (just need to decide if it will be type A or B as the 40mm is now available on both design !!!)


There is a b dial option for the 40mm now too. Pretty sweet and getting tougher to resist.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh, those new 40mm fliegers look very nice.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Thib1903 said:


> WOW !!! Mister Tisell has update the Flieger 40mm on the english website : it's now available with Miyota 90S5 movement :
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> I guess it will be my second Tisell' watch ! (just need to decide if it will be type A or B as the 40mm is now available on both design !!!)


no no no no noooooooooo
I just got the 43mm flieger back in june...
But now he adds a 40mm with a better movement at a marginally higher price?
not cool...
I need to keep telling myself that a pilot watch should never be as small as 40mm, even if that's a much better fitting size for me...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

My Tisell 42mm Auto Pilot arrived today! Delivery was really quick as it's been only about a week from when I emailed them including the weekend.

I'm impressed with the watch as well!

Looks really well made and crown screws down very smoothly.
There's a small dark spot underneath the glass of the display back which I can't make out to be a speck of dust or a crack. I'm hoping it's the former.
Can't get a clear shot with my camera either.

Anyway, that's no biggie, I'll wear it for the next few days and see how it performs.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

deluded said:


> My Tisell 42mm Auto Pilot arrived today! Delivery was really quick as it's been only about a week from when I emailed ....


Could you pm me their mailaadress. I tried contacting them via the homepage but they didn't respond...


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Uberyk said:


> no no no no noooooooooo
> I just got the 43mm flieger back in june...
> But now he adds a 40mm with a better movement at a marginally higher price?
> not cool...
> I need to keep telling myself that a pilot watch should never be as small as 40mm, even if that's a much better fitting size for me...


Hot damn!!!

Just got the Bauhaus and already considering my 2nd Tisell. :-s Do they have a screw-in crown? (I'm hoping NOT)

A :think:










Or B :think:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Dan83bz said:


> Hot damn!!!
> 
> Just got the Bauhaus and already considering my 2nd Tisell. :-s Do they have a screw-in crown? (I'm hoping NOT)
> 
> ...


Mine did not come with a screw in crown. Those don't look like screw ins either.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

As much as the 90S5 flieger is an upgrade, i don't think it's a 'marginally' higher price - its $180 vs $119 = 52% more.

Interesting that he's using the 90S5 movement, which is the open-heart version of the 9015 (see-through escapement) - no open heart on the watch, so I wonder if the shortage of 9015's he mentioned has resulted in Miyota supplying 90S5's to fill the backlog for watches where the difference doesn't matter.

I do like this trend of Tisell migrating to a somewhat higher average price point with relatively high level movements


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> As much as the 90S5 flieger is an upgrade, i don't think it's a 'marginally' higher price - its $180 vs $119 = 52% more.
> 
> Interesting that he's using the 90S5 movement, which is the open-heart version of the 9015 (see-through escapement) - no open heart on the watch, so I wonder if the shortage of 9015's he mentioned has resulted in Miyota supplying 90S5's to fill the backlog for watches where the difference doesn't matter.
> 
> I do like this trend of Tisell migrating to a somewhat higher average price point with relatively high level movements


It's $119 for the base 43mm, adding a sapphire crystal makes it $149. Makes it closer to a 20% price difference between the two.
But yes, the term marginal is subjective, for me I would've gladly anted up an additional $30 for the 90S5.
Especially having had the first seagull movement crap out on me.

I think you're right about the choice of movement. I had no idea what the 90S5 was initially and actually had to look it up to find it's just a 9015 with an open escapement.

Let's hope, or maybe for the sake of my bank account, not, that he starts adding some Explorer type models...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

90s5 is also no date and why not use it for no date?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

The new releases have just encouraged me to pull the trigger on a black/green bezel sub


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I've complained about it before, but it bears saying again... if the 157 came in a 38-40mm, I'd own it already. Probably two of them!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone want to comment on shipping times? In transit and the waiting is too tough

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Anyone want to comment on shipping times? In transit and the waiting is too tough
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Depends on where you are I guess. For me in NY it took about a week maybe. That's including time spent just sitting in a customs office. 
His turnaround to ship out from Korea was only a day or so.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

About a week to the UK and then Customs take another week


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

barnefko said:


> Could you pm me their mailaadress. I tried contacting them via the homepage but they didn't respond...


PM sent!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

deluded said:


> My Tisell 42mm Auto Pilot arrived today! Delivery was really quick as it's been only about a week from when I emailed them including the weekend.
> 
> I'm impressed with the watch as well!
> 
> ...


My OCD got the better of me. I opened the caseback with my bare hands to check and thankfully it's just a speck of dust which I removed with some tape.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

deluded said:


> My OCD got the better of me. I opened the caseback with my bare hands to check and thankfully it's just a speck of dust which I removed with some tape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Job well done & nice watch!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

locolegs said:


> Job well done & nice watch!


Haha, thanks! I just couldn't stand not knowing which it was. The watch came very well packaged though. So I'd be very puzzled if it were in fact a cracked display back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aracde (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is new 9015 diver.
Generally, colors of bezel and dial should be same but I ordered customized ver.
I really like it.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Dan83bz said:


> Another safe arrival here. Lack of time means I won't have time to post any proper reviews, hopefully after I finish with this nagging work project that has consumed my time lately I'll have some time to take some proper pics and write a few words. For now just some shoddy iPhone pics (with a dirty lens no less :-d)
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


Accuracy update:

5 days on, and its 5s fast so thats an average of 1 sec/day. Haven't done anything special or put it in any positions, just layed dial up on my desk at night. Very awesome movement if its going to stay at these accuracy levels, one of the best I ever had and by far the best if taking into consideration the price paid.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

aracde said:


> Here is new 9015 diver.
> Generally, colors of bezel and dial should be same but I ordered customized ver.
> I really like it.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of requesting this and making a BB mod with it but went for all blue in the end (still may swap hands, though). Very, very nice pics and thanks for sharing!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Hot damn!!!
> 
> Just got the Bauhaus and already considering my 2nd Tisell. :-s Do they have a screw-in crown? (I'm hoping NOT)
> 
> ...


We both taking the same route my dear !

It will be option A for me


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

ST19 arrived today.. I live in Seoul so I was able to order it.

Here are some pics:


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

deluded said:


> PM sent!


Big "thank you" that helped alot!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

In the Sub-Homage game, I think it's right to consider TISELL as the new Sandoz of today, for they offer good value and quality. Sandoz, wins with the movement under the hood, but the rest, totally lost.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Ed.YANG said:


> In the Sub-Homage game, I think it's right to consider TISELL as the new Sandoz of today, for they offer good value and quality. Sandoz, wins with the movement under the hood, but the rest, totally lost.


What movement is in the sandoz? Unfamiliar with this brand.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

ETA 2824


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure that we can say that ETA 2824 is so much better than Miyota 9015.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got both, and I'd rate them about equal unless you care about one being 'Swiss'. The 2892 is better though. 

Only real advantage of the 2824 is the rotor is prettier - Miyota rotors are rather plain. No issue if the watch back isn't displayed.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Thib1903 said:


> I'm not 100% sure that we can say that ETA 2824 is so much better than Miyota 9015.


Well... 2824 is the past for being the choice movement in affordables. 
It's now the world of 9015, for it has pushed 2824 down the throne seating.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Blue sub arrived earlier this week and here I am waiting at the dentist. The bracelet was better than I expected after reading some reviews on it but it still feels like summer in Southern California so I had to switch to something a bit more breathable. Decided to throw a perlon on it and couldn't be happier. (I'm starting to like perlons more than NATOs these days because it isn't as bulky or add as much thickness to the watch.)

Overall, it's a really great watch and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

is it possible to remove the magnifier? or order the watch without it?


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> is it possible to remove the magnifier? or order the watch without it?


I've seen videos and pictures of others using a small butane torch to remove it from the Invicta 8926 but that's on a mineral glass. I'm not sure how well it works on sapphire but my guess is you can do it as well.


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

A friend of mine was visiting Korea for a business trip. I asked him if he could pick me up a Tisell as i was curious about the watch and he came back with this piece.
I am a little surprised by the watch i did not expect it to be so well made and finished as nice as it is. Another little gem to add to


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What a friend!!! :-!

I myself never pick up anything for people - not even family - when I am abroad on business.
Unless it's something I can pick up at the airport, and put in my shirt pocket.

PS: I don't have any friends, and have neither spoken to nor seen my family in years. :think:
On the other hand, I have not had to deal with a single Christmas cake in that much time also. :-!



PierreD said:


> *A friend of mine* was visiting Korea for a business trip. I asked him if he could pick me up a Tisell as i was curious about the watch and he came back with this piece.
> I am a little surprised by the watch i did not expect it to be so well made and finished as nice as it is. Another little gem to add to


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

PierreD said:


> I asked him if he could pick me up a Tisell as i was curious about the watch and he came back with this piece.


May I ask where your friend bought it, or if you can find out? I'm in Korea every day, but I've never seen them for sale in a store. Then again, I don't get out much....

I got my Tisell after a series of slightly oddly translated emails, like many others here, though in my case the delivery was faster. The chance to see other models in person might be enough to get me to leave my apartment.

Nice-looking watch!


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

I know that this is probably not the best place to ask if I want to get an unbiased answer, but I'm in the market for two watches:

1. A flieger that's appropriate enough for small-wristers (6'5"). 40mm would be perfect.

2. A bauhaus watch that isn't a Rodina (I love the Rodina watch itself but I get a bad taste whenever I wear it knowing that it's pretty clear now that they are in-bed with rep makers, this is really effecting my enjoyment of the watch, perhaps irrationally).

I really like 28,800 bph movements.

Of course, affordable, decent quality, and good service if there are any issues are important to me.

Straps don't matter because I'll be replacing and switching them out.

Is there any reason that I should NOT buy "
TISELL 40mm Pilot MIYOTA 90S5 Automatic" and "TISELL Bauhaus design 38mm 6H Date 9015 MIYOTA Automatic" right now?


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

rain dog said:


> May I ask where your friend bought it, or if you can find out? I'm in Korea every day, but I've never seen them for sale in a store. Then again, I don't get out much....
> 
> I got my Tisell after a series of slightly oddly translated emails, like many others here, though in my case the delivery was faster. The chance to see other models in person might be enough to get me to leave my apartment.
> 
> Nice-looking watch!


I live in Seoul as well... and I believe he only does online orders


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

40MM pilot arrived today


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

aracde said:


> Here is new 9015 diver.
> Generally, colors of bezel and dial should be same but I ordered customized ver.
> I really like it.
> 
> ...


Holy cow! That is great looking! Did he charge extra for the mod? I just bought myself another Chris Ward during his half off sale, so this will have to wait until Christmas for self justification, though the wait will be hard!


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

rabustam04 said:


> I live in Seoul as well... and I believe he only does online orders


That's what I've always thought, but it would be cool to see some different models on display somewhere.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

cat of a different coat said:


> Is there any reason that I should NOT buy "
> TISELL 40mm Pilot MIYOTA 90S5 Automatic" and "TISELL Bauhaus design 38mm 6H Date 9015 MIYOTA Automatic" right now?


The only reason I can think of is to wait a few more months until Tisell becomes more well known, and then you can buy the same watches at a higher prices. Like a sell order to buy :-d

Conclusion: Buy it NOW!!! :-!












rabustam04 said:


> 40MM pilot arrived today


1. Congrats, wear it in good health!
2. What is your wrist size for reference purposes and also, if you've got a measuring tape handy, what are the lug-to-lug measurements?
3. The strap on this looks very well made,the one on the Bauhaus is OK but this looks like nice soft-cushy leather.How does it feel?
4. Nice toes b-)


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

cat of a different coat said:


> I know that this is probably not the best place to ask if I want to get an unbiased answer, but I'm in the market for two watches:
> 
> 1. A flieger that's appropriate enough for small-wristers (6'5"). 40mm would be perfect.
> 
> ...


only reason not to buy would be in case he adds something better in the future. but if what he's offering now fits perfectly with what you're looking for at this moment, no reason not to.
The materials and build quality really are very very good. And those prices for the higher grade miyota is outstanding.
As you mentioned the straps tend to be the weak point, but they're so easy and inexpensive to replace that it's moot for me.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

One of these has just left Korea.....heading in my direction


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Dan83bz said:


> cat of a different coat said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any reason that I should NOT buy "
> ...


2. Wrist 6.5 inches
Lug to Lug about 49.. So website is correct 
3. Strap feels very nice and soft.. Doesn't feel cheap at all
4. Good catch!!


----------



## mohu96 (Oct 28, 2015)

I just ordered a Tisell Bauhaus and was wondering how it looks with a NATO strap. If someone can post pictures that would be great.

Also wondering how to change the straps. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

rabustam04 said:


> 40MM pilot arrived today
> 
> View attachment 5815874
> View attachment 5815882
> View attachment 5815890


Looks great. Congrats!
I just ordered the same.
Glad I hesitated long enough for him to offer the B-Type in 40mm and is also now offering Super-Lume.


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

rabustam04 said:


> 40MM pilot arrived today
> 
> View attachment 5815874


All that time I've spent pondering back and forth about the Laco Aachen and how it's 42mm case would fit my 6.5 inch wrist. Also thinking that why on earth Tisell Doesn't make B-dial of the 40mm case.

I saw this and ordered one immediately! Thank you rabustam04! 

Can't really beat the specs - price ratio: C1 lume, heat blued hands, sapphire crystal with ar coating, downward curved lugs, Miyota 90xx movt..

How's the lume btw?


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just wanted to come back in and say that tisells' submariner may be the best value for watch I've ever paid! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

JPH said:


> rabustam04 said:
> 
> 
> > 40MM pilot arrived today
> ...


Put the watch under the iPhone flashlight for about 5 minutes and here is the result (sorry daylight here so couldn't find a darker place to take the photo)


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

rain dog said:


> rabustam04 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Seoul as well... and I believe he only does online orders
> ...


I agree but from what I understand he starts making the watch when he receives the order so Not a lot of inventory laying around


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

rabustam04 said:


> Put the watch under the iPhone flashlight for about 5 minutes and here is the result (sorry daylight here so couldn't find a darker place to take the photo)


That looks great!


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks guys, I went ahead and order the 40mm flieger type-A for now like rabustam has. He's really got me excited about it as I've also got 6.5" wrists. I'll post some pics when it comes in (I'll wear shoes though).

I'm going to hold out on the Bauhaus until the flieger gets here, maybe I'll see if he can do a custom no-date sterile version for me, because that would be literally the perfect watch for me.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

cat of a different coat said:


> Thanks guys, I went ahead and order the 40mm flieger type-A for now like rabustam has. He's really got me excited about it as I've also got 6.5" wrists. I'll post some pics when it comes in (I'll wear shoes though).
> 
> I'm going to hold out on the Bauhaus until the flieger gets here, maybe I'll see if he can do a custom no-date sterile version for me, because that would be literally the perfect watch for me.


I have the 40mm type B. (No shoes allowed )

I'm tempted to buy the bauhaus with the date because my stowa doesn't have it... But they are very similar and the wife said no more watches .. However.. I may get the black one 

Here are my stowas :


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

Ahh yeah I meant the A version of your B. Seriously that wrist shot sealed the deal for me, I've always been nervous about fliegers being too big on 6.5" wrist, I think the Tisell 40mm is just the perfect size.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

cat of a different coat said:


> Ahh yeah I meant the A version of your B. Seriously that wrist shot sealed the deal for me, I've always been nervous about fliegers being too big on 6.5" wrist, I think the Tisell 40mm is just the perfect size.


Perfect indeed!!
Only issue so far is that I find the movement a little too loud. Everytime I move my wrist there is a rattling sound... Not sure if this is normal. I haven't experienced this with my stowa flieger.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

rabustam04 said:


> Perfect indeed!!
> Only issue so far is that I find the movement a little too loud. Everytime I move my wrist there is a rattling sound... Not sure if this is normal. I haven't experienced this with my stowa flieger.


Classic 'Miyota Rotor'. Miyota auto rotors are unidirectional, so free wheel in the non winding direction.

Means they're a bit noisier than some other bi-directional rotors, but has the advantage of being more reliable as well (don't need double/opposing reverser wheels).


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

I too am waiting to see how I like the 40mm Type - B fleiger. As I am also tempted in the 6H Bauhaus.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rabustam04 said:


> Perfect indeed!!
> Only issue so far is that I find the movement a little too loud. Everytime I move my wrist there is a rattling sound... Not sure if this is normal. I haven't experienced this with my stowa flieger.


Have really warmed up to the 9015 and it's sound and feel. So far they have been accurate, reliable and with a quirky wind up and noise. Like them a lot.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> rabustam04 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect indeed!!
> ...


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> rabustam04 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect indeed!!
> ...


Whats the power reserve like?


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Just put on a Stowa flieger band.. Here is the result :


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Its now been a full week since I took delivery of the Tisell. I have left if off-wrist deliberately from Tue night until this morning (quite hard to do!) , to see if that will affect accuracy. Checked again this morning and its *+10s* overall for all the 7 days which means it sped up a wee bit these 36hrs that I left if off the wrist (was +5s after 5 days). Still very good and consistent though, extremely good, not even taking into consideration what this cost; next step will probably be to buy the Flieger after I decide which piece will go on the chopping block to make space for it , as well as to decide between the A or B


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Just earlier today, the mailman came. I heard some noises outside and i literally flew out of my room to get the door before the mailman can even press the doorbell. So what came were my two 9015 Subs - Blue & Green, direct from Tisell, South Korea. To clarify any doubts, the address i see from the sender is from Gyeonggi-do, South Korea.
Before i get into pictures and first impressions, i'll take some time to explain the entire process for international buyers should you want to buy some models that you might not see in the english website. Or if you are like me who already know what i want to buy and just want the hassle-free way of ordering via email instead of adding to cart/checking out etc. (Some information are taken from previous posts that fellow WUS have posted)

Email Mr Tisell at: _[email protected]_ 
Tell him which watches you want to buy and price (if you would like to double confirm). In my case, he reverted in less than 8hrs that he will need my Paypal address, name, delivery address and contact number. Once you provided the details to him, he will send you an invoice to your paypal within a day. Once you paid up, he will sent out the parcel and reply you with a tracking number, again usually by the next business day.
After that, you can visit: Track & Trace (EMS) to track your parcel. Once the parcel is transited to your destination country, it'll be more accurate to track the parcel from you own country's postal service website.
For my case, communication took 2 days before parcel was sent out. Then it took only another 2 business day to reach my destination country and another 3 business days for customs clearance.

So now, my first impressions on the two 9015 Subs.














The package is small and light (weighs 450g in total) and is compactly stuffed with sponges. The watches are also wrapped in plastic stretched films.







So naturally first thing i do after i took off the plastic films from the watches, i put on the watches and proceed onto re-sizing the bracelet. Fyi, my wrist is 17cm. I worked on the Blue Sub first and after i took out 3 full links, its too tight. Then i tried adding back 1 more link and its too loose. So that means i need to take out only 2 links and adjust the micro adjustment on the clasp end to the most inner one. And that's where i met my first challenge. I referred to the other thread on Tisell Subs by Steve16999 on how he adjusted the micro adjustment, and tired adjusting my own but doesn't work. Gave up after an hour of trying the Blue one, and tried adjusting the bracelet on the Green one instead. Holy! it was super easy and i got it done in minutes. Back onto trying the blue one and finally got it out. Realised that the bracelet won't budge because the spring bar is bent. Too bad i don'y have spare 20mm spring bars, so i used back the bent one. Well, small matter after all. 







A shot of both side by side. 













A shot with an LED torch shining at them.

Overall, first impressions are great. Based on my own touch, the bracelet has no sharp edges but perhaps it could've been more polished at the edges to feel more well rounded. The quality of the bracelet is quite decent, similar to the feel of a Seiko 5 bracelet. Only thing is the clasp feels a little raw, it still clicks/unclicks properly but it doesn't do in a smooth sounding manner and is certainly not a deal breaker.
The screw in crowns on both my Subs are perfect! Only thing to take note is that it takes almost double the amount of threads to unscrew as compared to Seiko's watches with screw in crowns. The manual winding is also smooth and the rotor move smoothly and quietly. I tested it in an aircon room with no other noise, i can only hear the mechanism when i put the watch 2-3cm from my ear.
The ceramic bezel clicks sharply into place and you can feel each click very clearly. No issues with the font of the numbers "3" and "5" on the bezel. It looks correct as opposed to previous models with the black bezel (which i think black bezel has also been rectified now).
The second hand sweeps smoothly to the eye. One slight disappointment is the lume while adequate, don't expect it to shine as bright as a Seiko Prospex nor does it last as long. 
The Green dial has a sunburst effect and is mesmerizing to the eyes. On the other hand, the blue dial is sort of matte dark blue but polished. I don't know if you get what i mean. 
Overall, definitely more than bang for buck watch and i'm happy with them!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Day 3 of my Tisell Automatic Pilot and I simply love it!










The Miyota 8215 movement is pretty accurate on this one.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Its now been a full week since I took delivery of the Tisell. I have left if off-wrist deliberately from Tue night until this morning (quite hard to do!) , to see if that will affect accuracy. Checked again this morning and its *+10s* overall for all the 7 days which means it sped up a wee bit these 36hrs that I left if off the wrist (was +5s after 5 days). Still very good and consistent though, extremely good, not even taking into consideration what this cost; next step will probably be to buy the Flieger after I decide which piece will go on the chopping block to make space for it , as well as to decide between the A or B


Yeah pretty much the same here for me : +12s in one Week. I wear it all day from 9AM to 9PM and i never sleep with my watches on my wrist.
Also, i have just received my new Fluco Suede strap ordered from chronoworld.com and i love it. It's just a bit deeper than i hoped but i'm fine with it. 
Suede leather seems to be "fragile"(not sure about the word in english ) too.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

deluded said:


> Day 3 of my Tisell Automatic Pilot and I simply love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same one, and it's awesome. The gold plating on the 8215 is a nice touch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rabustam04 said:


> Whats the power reserve like?


Power reserve is 42+ hours.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/japanes...eta-with-caliber-9000-series-watch-movements/

More recent upgrades to 9000 series

http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/top.html


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

watchnatic said:


> Overall, definitely more than bang for buck watch and i'm happy with them!


Great review and pictures. I think the watch definitely represents one of the best value for a sub at this price point. The only downside for me about the watch like the 40mm Tisell pilot watch I had was that the lume is very weak. I'm not sure if it's possible but I wouldn't mind paying extra to get C3 or some other bright lume on these already well made watches.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I just received my 6H Bauhaus and it sure is pretty and so is the diver.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone order this watch? If so, can you please share some pics?

Thanks


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow... The movement in my Tisell really makes me look at the Miyota 8215 in a different light. My only other experience with this movement was with my Bombfrog. It was gaining more than 10s per day off the bat. Even after I sent it off to be regulated, it didn't help much.

But the Tisell is different. It's gaining maybe 3s per day at most. I'm simply loving it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

15kywalker said:


> I've seen videos and pictures of others using a small butane torch to remove it from the Invicta 8926 but that's on a mineral glass. I'm not sure how well it works on sapphire but my guess is you can do it as well.


Just be aware, if you keep the torch on there even a little too long, the crystal will crack. Ask me how I know...


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I've used tip of an iron to remove the cyclops from the sapphire crystal on mine Steinhart Ocean One, you can find short discussion here.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dasmi said:


> Just be aware, if you keep the torch on there even a little too long, the crystal will crack. Ask me how I know...


(Just to bring back painful memories...) 
How DO you know? :-!

It works well to apply the flame in short spurts, from all sides.
Nor should you do it long enough so that it comes off so easily. 
A little pressure to get it off is not a bad thing. b-)


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I just received my 6H Bauhaus and it sure is pretty and so is the diver.


You know the saying....





























dasmi said:


> Just be aware, if you keep the torch on there even a little too long, the crystal will crack. Ask me how I know...


Did you use the same model as this?


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Thib1903 said:


> View attachment 5849562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5849570
> ...


That strap is just YUMMY! Where did you get it from?


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

15kywalker said:


> Great review and pictures. I think the watch definitely represents one of the best value for a sub at this price point. The only downside for me about the watch like the 40mm Tisell pilot watch I had was that the lume is very weak. I'm not sure if it's possible but I wouldn't mind paying extra to get C3 or some other bright lume on these already well made watches.


Yes, I agree.
Please, Mr Tisell, make a 40mm and 43mm + Miyota Mvt. + C3 or BG W9 superluminova lume and you will make me happy.
This brand seems to be the affordable alternative to have a great watch with a good customer service behind it.


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> That strap is just YUMMY! Where did you get it from?


I got it from chronoworld on ebay :

Fluco Suede Leather Watch Strap Band Belt | eBay

40bucks with shipping included though ...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> You know the saying....
> 
> View attachment 5841874


Ha, sure. As an aside I'm not sure if the top crystal of the Bauhaus is actually sapphire because it does not pass a water contact angle test. That's a bit concerning. The diver top crystal is sapphire.

on blue perlon. The side lugs are square and thin from the top as you see and I like how it lets the dial really stand out. 








Blue 9015 Sub (the colors are pretty accurately represented here; the dial is significantly darker than the bezel). Still thinking I will swap the hands for snowflakes. I sawpped a microadjusting parnis clasp on instead of the stock clasp because I needed a half a link and I don't have one. Fits perfectly now.









Both watches are keeping excellent time out of the box (+/- less than 5sec per day) but that's to be expected based on my other 9015-based watches.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ccapri said:


> Yes, I agree.
> Please, Mr Tisell, make a 40mm and 43mm + Miyota Mvt. + C3 or BG W9 superluminova lume and you will make me happy.
> This brand seems to be the affordable alternative to have a great watch with a good customer service behind it.


Yeah. Better lume is always a plus, but the movement and the case size are a turn off to me right now. Otherwise, I'd be ready to order


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah. Better lume is always a plus, but the movement and the case size are a turn off to me right now. Otherwise, I'd be ready to order


What issue do you have with the movement?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

15kywalker said:


> What issue do you have with the movement?


Personal preference.


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone know what the lug to lug is on the dive watches?


----------



## zandroid (Apr 12, 2013)

Puffknuckle said:


> Does Tissel make a sterile dial stowa copy?


I emailed about a sterile dial Bauhaus and was told no. It would be cool to have a steril dial like the Rodina on Good Stuffs. I'm conflicted now on what to do. I would really prefer the sterile dial. I think the Tisell is the overall better value; reports of better fit and finish and the movement I guess is better. The Rodina seems to be a gamble on whether you will receive one that will last.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

ccapri said:


> Yes, I agree.
> Please, Mr Tisell, make a 40mm and 43mm + Miyota Mvt. + C3 or BG W9 superluminova lume and you will make me happy.
> This brand seems to be the affordable alternative to have a great watch with a good customer service behind it.












With "C1 blue lume" liddat on the 43mm, BGW9 is a bonus, not a necessity.. 
Crazy crazy value for lume at this price point!


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

husonfirst said:


> Anyone know what the lug to lug is on the dive watches?


Its 46mm lug to lug.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Ha, sure. As an aside I'm not sure if the top crystal of the Bauhaus is actually sapphire because it does not pass a water contact angle test. That's a bit concerning. The diver top crystal is sapphire.
> 
> on blue perlon. The side lugs are square and thin from the top as you see and I like how it lets the dial really stand out.
> View attachment 5852898
> ...


Another Perlon lover? 

About the contact test thingamajig , I would not put much trust in it. I've did the same some moons ago, played around with my watches, and some of them including my SARB017 and some OS pieces did not pass the so called water test. As for the Tisell, I've already banged mine pretty hard against a rather "sharp" door handle, crystal-first, but no marks at all thankfully.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm fairly new to the whole watch modding thing and I bought a sub that I wanted to replace the mercedes hands on to something a bit more interesting and has better lume. Has anyone done this before and can comment on how difficult would it be to do for a newbie? Should I just buy the replacement hands and take it to a watch repair shop?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tisell Sun&Moon

Tisell Sun&Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes that's what I'll personally do since I don't have the tools to properly open the case up. Moreover it's safer to just buy the parts and let an experience watchmaker to replace the hands for you. Would only need to pay a little for labour.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

43mm handwind movement, dressy watch what else can i ask for? I was hoping to ascertain the quality of my incoming green sub before i decided if i should get this. Can i trouble you to post more wrist shots and maybe a brief review how you feel about it?



muchacho_ said:


> Tisell Sun&Moon
> 
> Tisell Sun&Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

watchnatic said:


> Yes that's what I'll personally do since I don't have the tools to properly open the case up. Moreover it's safer to just buy the parts and let an experience watchmaker to replace the hands for you. Would only need to pay a little for labour.


It seems like with the Miyota 9015 it's hard to find correctly sized hands, particularly the minute hand is suppose to have a 1.00mm hole diameter but I can only find 0.90mm ones. Do you know if this would even be possible to use or if the watchmaker can adjust it somehow to make it work?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

15kywalker said:


> It seems like with the Miyota 9015 it's hard to find correctly sized hands, particularly the minute hand is suppose to have a 1.00mm hole diameter but I can only find 0.90mm ones. Do you know if this would even be possible to use or if the watchmaker can adjust it somehow to make it work?


I could be wrong, but I read that the 9015 and 8215 can use the same hands. And seeing that the DG2813 is a drop-in replacement for the 8215, you could probably check out the hands in the below link:

http://r-a-f-f-l-e-s-t-i-m-e.com/watch-hands/merc-hands/
(remove the dashes)


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

cirdec said:


> 43mm handwind movement, dressy what else can i ask for. I was hoping to ascertain the quality of my incoming green sub before i decided if i should can this. Can i trouble you to post more wrist shots and maybe a brief review how you feel about it?


Tisell Sun&Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell by muchacho86, on Flickr

cirdec, quality is really good on these, certainly higher than in similar looking Parnis watches. The case is really well done, finished with high polish, printing on the dial is perfect, hands beautifully reflect light in certain angles. I really like this watch, although I don't wear it that often. I guess I'm more a diver's watch guy


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

15kywalker said:


> It seems like with the Miyota 9015 it's hard to find correctly sized hands, particularly the minute hand is suppose to have a 1.00mm hole diameter but I can only find 0.90mm ones. Do you know if this would even be possible to use or if the watchmaker can adjust it somehow to make it work?


I see MotorCity WatchWorks selling the Miyota 9015 snowflake hands but the diameters were not indicated. Perhaps you can enquire if theirs are of the exact size. As far as i know (but i may be wrong), any deviation of more than 0.05mm in diameter will be over the "tolerance" level and would probably need broaching/staking before it can fit in properly. And all this better to be done by watchmaker who has the right tools and skills.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks muchacho_

Your post is inspiring, the force is strong with this one. Tracking says i should be receiving my green sub tomorrow. I guess this will come through pretty soon.



muchacho_ said:


> Tisell Sun&Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> Tisell by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

deluded said:


> I could be wrong, but I read that the 9015 and 8215 can use the same hands. And seeing that the DG2813 is a drop-in replacement for the 8215, you could probably check out the hands in the below link:
> 
> http://r-a-f-f-l-e-s-t-i-m-e.com/watch-hands/merc-hands/
> (remove the dashes)


Thanks that was extremely helpful I was looking for the sword hands that would fit the 9015 movement and I saw those hands on that site you listed. Just wasn't sure they would fit but this image off their ebay page makes me feel a lot better about it.

Miyota 9015
Hour 1.520 mm
Minute 1.000 mm
Second 0.170 mm


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried replacing the hands on my blue Tisell sub, but it has a Rolex style caseback, and it's on too tight for a rubber ball to remove it, so I haven't had the opportunity to replace the hands with the snowflake hands I ordered.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Superglue a bolt to it and you can use a wrench. Solvent can take the glue off no prob when you are done

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

15kywalker said:


> Thanks that was extremely helpful I was looking for the sword hands that would fit the 9015 movement and I saw those hands on that site you listed. Just wasn't sure they would fit but this image off their ebay page makes me feel a lot better about it.
> 
> Miyota 9015
> Hour 1.520 mm
> ...


Glad to be of help. Looking forward to seeing your mod!


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

This is indeed helpful, I can safely order the snow flake hands and mod my incoming Tisell green sub as well. Will share pictures when I'm done.



deluded said:


> Glad to be of help. Looking forward to seeing your mod!


----------



## Shrimpii (Sep 9, 2015)

rabustam04 said:


> I have the 40mm type B. (No shoes allowed )
> 
> I'm tempted to buy the bauhaus with the date because my stowa doesn't have it... But they are very similar and the wife said no more watches .. However.. I may get the black one
> 
> ...


Nice! Would it be possible to get a side by side comparison between the Stowa and Tisell? Some pictures to see the difference, and your own preferences.

Regards


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

So here i go again. This time, my 3rd Tisell came after my 2 Subs few days ago. Its the No. 167 Rosegold Sun/Moon (powered by Asian Unitas 6498). I got the watch off a fellow WUS and it arrived safely wrapped, in excellent condition and at a proper price. Cheers for that! 

I've only spent a day with the watch, so i'll only post a brief first impressions and some pictures.







Tbh, several factors swayed me into getting this watch. This is my second dress watch after the Bambino. My first "rose gold" watch. My first Day/Night watch (take note its not moonphase on this watch). My first Asian mechnical watch. 
At 43mm case, one can argue that it's a tad too big for a dress watch. I would say yes and no. If you have a small wrist, the watch does makes its presence felt. If you have bigger wrist, you'll probably appreciate a dress watch of this size. My wrist is 6.75" so i find it acceptably big but not overwhelming. And L2L is only 48mm, thanks to its curved shaped.







There are some things i liked about the watch but also some things i disliked about it (i'm just nitpicking). No comments on the strap as mine was using a third party strap.
Likes:
The colour of the dial is silvery satin. Its not overly silverish whereby it will be very reflective, nor is it too matte silver whereby it may appear too greyish.
The finishing of the dial is quite impressive at this price point. Very evenly coloured on the dial, hands, hour and minute markers. And even the small second subdial is using round guilloché _patterns._
The rose gold color of the case is not too dark nor reddish. And its well polished right up to the crown (including the ridges of the crown!). 
Sapphire glass with AR coating on the inside and a display case back. 
Dislikes: 
No doubt the hour/minute markers are nicely printed. But they do appear a little reflective when light is shining directly on them. It feels a little out of sync with the rather matte silver dial.
The hourly markers are cut off by the 2 sub dials at 1, 7 and 11. Its throws the balance of the dial off a little.
The hour and minute hands are very thin. Almost hairline thin. And the hour hand feels just a little too long, which can make reading time a bit confusing, especially when the minute hand overlaps at the hourly markings.







I'm impressed that Tisell bothered to put its name on the Asian Unitas 6498 handwinding movement. At least it shows their effort to create a stronger image.
Beating at 21600vph (3Hz), this movement is pretty neat. Not sure if all handwinding movements are loud, but both the mechanism of this and the Steinhart (thats using Swiss Unitas 6497-1) are pretty loud. You can hear the beating of the movement at half an arm's length away in a quiet environment.













Just few random pictures.

Overall, another awesome product by Tisell. At this price point, it certainly looks, feels and finishes like a watch much more than its selling price. And i have unknowingly owned 3 of them now.


----------



## Mike Murray (Dec 8, 2012)

My Bauhaus should be arriving tomorrow. Can't wait!!!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So my Tisell Lumi-Fleiger (that's what I'm calling it anyway) arrived today. Strap is average, not bad but average. However the watch itself is lovely, nice and simple.
> 
> Full C3 SuperLuminova type-A dial, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 movement (hand winding but not hacking).
> 
> ...


Where did you get it? I can't seem to find this on their english website anymore. Can you provide the link?

Btw, how much does it cost?


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Shrimpii said:


> Nice! Would it be possible to get a side by side comparison between the Stowa and Tisell? Some pictures to see the difference, and your own preferences.
> 
> Regards


I am currently traveling for work... i will try to do a comparison next week. All I can say is that the Stowa is in a different level.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

rabustam04 said:


> I am currently traveling for work... i will try to do a comparison next week. All I can say is that the Stowa is in a different level.


As it should be for 5x the price  I had a black Partitio once and it was right on the money, very good quality for its ~500$ at the time. My favourite Stowa though is this 1938 bronze chrono. Some day...

Back to topic, swapped the blue for brown this week.


----------



## ShenR (Feb 15, 2012)

How do you guys get the payment done?! I try to order from tisellkr.com, but when checking out it tissel says in a note i should use paypal as a guest without account, but i dont have that option. With my own paypal account i get an error and the other option is to create a new paypal account. How did you guys do it?

Edit: Forget what i said, i just had my old credit card still registered in paypal. It worked just fine.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Just received my green sub. resizing the bracelet is a breeze. will take some pictures in the day.


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Have any of you gotten the black dial/green bezel sub yet? I'm on the fence and I'm dying to see user pictures.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Where did you get it? I can't seem to find this on their english website anymore. Can you provide the link?
> 
> Btw, how much does it cost?


About 130 USD. Email them directly and they will assist you with the order. Email address [email protected].


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I know it's off topic, but I just came across another micro brand that seems to offer similar levels of value/fit/finish/range as Tisell, thought I'd share for those of you who are interested in an alternative range.

Put a bit of info here : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/marc-sons-2542154.html

Nothing to do with me - I'm just mentioning it because the value proposition is as close as I've seen to Tisell in any other brand.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I know it's off topic, but I just came across another micro brand that seems to offer similar levels of value/fit/finish/range as Tisell, thought I'd share for those of you who are interested in an alternative range.
> 
> Put a bit of info here : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/marc-sons-2542154.html
> 
> ...


I came across these also previously and really like the look of the railroad outer markings on the dial. Seems like a good affordable alternative to the Stowa Marine


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Teaser









Main course









Bonus









Resizing of the bracket is a breeze. Good weight, high quality finishing and the sun burst dial is absolutely stunning.

Waiting for my snow flake hands to arrange for part 2.

Side note. Just ordered the rose gold sun & moon as well.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine 43mm says hi :-!


----------



## jlee170 (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice! Is that the hand-made strap? How do you like it? I'm debating on ordering now or waiting for the rivet strap to come back in stock.



mysiak said:


> Mine 43mm says hi :-!
> View attachment 5889042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5889090


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

jlee170 said:


> Very nice! Is that the hand-made strap? How do you like it? I'm debating on ordering now or waiting for the rivet strap to come back in stock.


Strap is Steinhart vintage and I can only recommend it, great comfort and color. I have received riveted strap with the Tisell, but rivets are applied awfully - not centered and not in line, so I immediately replaced it by Steinhart strap. Watch itself is very nice, good size and it sits comfortably on my 17cm wrist. Was considering 40mm version, but I think that it would be too small (mainly for a pilot watch). I was afraid of a bit unusual bezel shape, but in person it's nothing to be worried about. It feels quite light in hand compared to my other Swiss watches, but it is not noticeable when on wrist. At this price..grab one while you can


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Perlons on my 2 subs.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

The Miyota 8215 in my Tisell is really impressive. It gains maybe 2s a day? It's my daily watch now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> Another Perlon lover?
> 
> About the contact test thingamajig , I would not put much trust in it. I've did the same some moons ago, played around with my watches, and some of them including my SARB017 and some OS pieces did not pass the so called water test. As for the Tisell, I've already banged mine pretty hard against a rather "sharp" door handle, crystal-first, but no marks at all thankfully.


I'm new to perlons but totally sold. Awesomely comfortable straps for watches that don't have bracelets.

Water contact angles are susceptible to surface roughness and certainly cleanliness but are very reliable for a given material. It's very tough to get things atomically 'clean' without going to some extremes (for a household, not a laboratory). However, they are quick-and-easy and used in the films/coating research areas quite a lot: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contact_angle

I agree that a more sophisticated test is probably necessary to tell 100% for sure. I love the watch so I'm keeping it, regardless, but I'll probably test it properly and if/when I do I'll certainly post the results.

As an aside, the lume on my diver is 'winking' at me (one dot is a LOT brighter than the rest). Tough to photograph with just a cell phone but here is a decent enough shot to get the idea. The lume overall is pretty good to great for this price point. If everything glowed like that one dot it would be exceptional. Wonder where the outlier came from because looking at other lume shots the rest of my dots are about the same as everyone else's. 








@watchnatic and others that bought the green sub and full-lume-dialed pilot...STOP PLEASE! I am finding it really, really hard to resist them both. :-d:-db-)|>


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> @watchnatic and others that bought the green sub and full-lume-dialed pilot...STOP PLEASE! I am finding it really, really hard to resist them both. :-d:-db-)|>


My apologies but which color Sub did you buy? And did you just mentioned about the green Sub. Man, you need to take a closer look at it.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> @watchnatic and others that bought the green sub and full-lume-dialed pilot...STOP PLEASE! I am finding it really, really hard to resist them both. :-d:-db-)|>


I love my full lume dial pilot. You really should get one! It's a great watch at a great price!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Dan83bz said:


> Well, if you must have one with Miyota, I don't know of any. But I'm sure you should find one with a different movement maybe. It's all about budget of course, otherwise I suppose you would've already acquired a Nomos or a Stowa. There are quite a few other options.


Yup. As you have well illustrated, there are many Bauhaus options if price was not concern. I thought since we are on Tisell thread in Affordable Watches forum, the budget consideration was given. So I pose the question again - where are "plenty of other" Bauhaus options as you have stated? At Tisell quality and price point, of course.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

watchnatic said:


> Perlons on my 2 subs.
> View attachment 5890450


That looks awesome!!

You should try a green perlon as well on that green sub :think:


----------



## Mike Murray (Dec 8, 2012)

Got mine today, but I 38°c weather forced me to pop a nato on


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Delta32 said:


> Have any of you gotten the black dial/green bezel sub yet? I'm on the fence and I'm dying to see user pictures.


Mine is still en route.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Mike Murray said:


> Got mine today, but I 38°c weather forced me to pop a nato on


I love how this watch looks with any strap...amazing how versatile it is.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> That looks awesome!!
> 
> You should try a green perlon as well on that green sub :think:


Yes indeed. But the green perlon was just out of stock when i was buying them. Would love the green on green combination.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Loving this beauty


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

rabustam04 said:


> Loving this beauty


Lovely. That is an homage to an 1930s Stowa, right? Can't find a pic at the moment.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Too bad the ST19 is so unreliable...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

dimkasta said:


> Too bad the ST19 is so unreliable...


Dont wanna get into an offtopic discussion but that is just bs. The ST19 has some known issues but these are mostly due to lack of quality control. Te movement itself is simply reliable. Point. Don't just say stuff. Especially not without argumentation.

I own 6 ST19 chronos and have owned about 10 in total and all run very well within 30s a day. Chrono functions flawlessly. Never did any of em need service. The only one i run into trouble with is an off point reset of my Ray Wong bundeswehr which is actually not due to the movement but due to choice of the chrono seconds hand design; the tip of the hand is relatively too heavy which causes a slightly less accurate reset sometimes

Oh yeah and that chrono looks amazing robustam!


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

dimkasta said:


> Too bad the ST19 is so unreliable...


Can you tell me why? So far no problems with the watch


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I sent you a PM.


----------



## mohu96 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just got my Tisell Bauhaus with the 6h date and was wondering how i can set the time and date without breaking the watch. And there is some kind of blue sticker that i cant get off on the crown.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I too love the looks, and I will try to get a variant at some point. Perhaps a Seagull 1963, but these have a reputation that come with selected movements.



rabustam04 said:


> Can you tell me why? So far no problems with the watch


If you read this thread from the start, you will find that the reason Tisell do not sell those watches on their English site is that they cannot and do not want to deal with the cost (in money and reputation) of the increased chance that the movement/watch needs to be replaced.

Docvail has a very descriptive post about his Riccardo too. If you have no problems after a while, then do not worry. Doc mentions in the same thread that lemons show their nature pretty fast.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/riccardo-thread-please-god-make-last-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html



> Dont wanna get into an offtopic discussion but that is just bs. The ST19 has some known issues but these are mostly due to lack of quality control. Te movement itself is simply reliable. Point. Don't just say stuff. Especially not without argumentation.


As you said argumentation would be off-topic. And it is already available in this same thread. Plus I was talking in the context of current Tisell products. 
Your watches might be from different batches, different factories, and different brands with different stock selection and quality control checks.

So here is argumentation.
Reliable in what sense? If someone wanted a single watch for professional work and needed it asap, would you suggest an ST19?
Tisell wouldn't, unless you are in Korea.

QC is pretty much what makes a watch reliable.

If your brand ensures that the movements are checked, then by all means go for it.
If they are just picked off-the-shelf, then it is pretty much a lottery.

It is the brand's QC and service that can make an ST19 watch reliable. In the case of Tisell's chrono that is not the case. They choose to replace the watch rather than improve their production and/or movement stock.

*Not to diminish their value as a brand. 
The fact that they refuse to sell something they cannot **efficiently **support honors them.*


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

To be fair though, I think that dimkasta was just referring to earlier posts where it was reported that Tisell themselves have said they will not ship this model worldwide due to ST19 being unreliable.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Is the movement unreliable or the supply?

As for the blue sticker on the crown, I used a fingernail to scrape it off carefully. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohu96 (Oct 28, 2015)

Do i screw the crown out or do i pull it out?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I left it in for support while I scraped it off. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohu96 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks. But when i set the time is the crown pull out or screw out?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Pull out on the Bauhaus

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohu96 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks, managed to set the time now, but how do i change date?


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

There should be a middle step in between setting the time and having the crown pushed all the way in. I've found that it's not quite as noticeable as other watches and is very subtle.


----------



## mohu96 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thnaks for the help everyone! My watch is all set now.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang. This looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> (Just to bring back painful memories...)
> How DO you know? :-!
> 
> It works well to apply the flame in short spurts, from all sides.
> ...


Thats what she said. Last line.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm jonesing after a Bauhaus style watch but I'm scared that 38mm is just too small for my huge wrists. I have a 40mm cream dialled Ural that is the smallest watch I feel comfortable wearing right now but I wonder if the Bauhaus might wear bigger because it's pretty much all dial. Am I just trying to talk myself into buyers remorse? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> I'm jonesing after a Bauhaus style watch but I'm scared that 38mm is just too small for my huge wrists. I have a 40mm cream dialled Ural that is the smallest watch I feel comfortable wearing right now but I wonder if the Bauhaus might wear bigger because it's pretty much all dial. Am I just trying to talk myself into buyers remorse?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


7.5 wrists here and it looks perfect. It's the thin bezel and bigger dial that makes it look bigger

First time you see it, it looks small. At least smaller than what the photos suggest. But it wears just right.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> I'm jonesing after a Bauhaus style watch but I'm scared that 38mm is just too small for my huge wrists. I have a 40mm cream dialled Ural that is the smallest watch I feel comfortable wearing right now but I wonder if the Bauhaus might wear bigger because it's pretty much all dial. Am I just trying to talk myself into buyers remorse?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think the Bauhaus will wear as big as your Blumo (SBDC003), like you said its all dial.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. I can feel myself tipping. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> 7.5 wrists here and it looks perfect. It's the thin bezel and bigger dial that makes it look bigger
> 
> First time you see it, it looks small. At least smaller than what the photos suggest. But it wears just right.


Any chance you could post a wrist shot please?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Here's my rodina. Basically the same size and design (minus the small seconds dial)


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

whoreologist said:


> Any chance you could post a wrist shot please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have about a 7.5" wrist and posted this wrist shot a few weeks back. As others have said, it truly does wear large. Most of my other watches are 42-44mm and I think the bauhaus wears just fine. The thin bezel/all dial and long lugs really make it versatile. I think wearing on a non-tapering perlon or nato also makes it appear larger. The stock strap can look a little thin if you have large wrists. I think it tapers from 20 to 18.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone that has a bauhaus had any problems with the crown slipping? I'm finding that occasionally when I go to wind the watch the crown slips and spins freely without winding the watch. It doesn't feel loose or like it's going to come off, it just doesn't result in any winding. If I put a little pressure on the crown and push in then it will engage and begin winding.


----------



## Matt Bedenbaugh (Dec 14, 2014)

Just placed an order for a new black sub, can't wait for that beauty to arrive! Had no idea Tisell was making subs now until seeing this thread. Thanks all!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

jmburgess said:


> I have about a 7.5" wrist and posted this wrist shot a few weeks back. As others have said, it truly does wear large. Most of my other watches are 42-44mm and I think the bauhaus wears just fine. The thin bezel/all dial and long lugs really make it versatile. I think wearing on a non-tapering perlon or nato also makes it appear larger. The stock strap can look a little thin if you have large wrists. I think it tapers from 20 to 18.


Thanks! That does indeed look great. My wrist is about 7.8" but I think this will fly. If I can't pull it off I'll give it to my dad for Christmas.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

jmburgess said:


> Has anyone that has a bauhaus had any problems with the crown slipping? I'm finding that occasionally when I go to wind the watch the crown slips and spins freely without winding the watch. It doesn't feel loose or like it's going to come off, it just doesn't result in any winding. If I put a little pressure on the crown and push in then it will engage and begin winding.


No, I haven't had this happen. I don't wind my watches often, either, but wound this a few times so far and never encountered it.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jmburgess said:


> I have about a 7.5" wrist and posted this wrist shot a few weeks back. As others have said, it truly does wear large. Most of my other watches are 42-44mm and I think the bauhaus wears just fine. The thin bezel/all dial and long lugs really make it versatile. I think wearing on a non-tapering perlon or nato also makes it appear larger. The stock strap can look a little thin if you have large wrists. I think it tapers from 20 to 18.


Thanks for sharing this. I have about an 8" wrist and would prefer something a bit larger (40mm).

Can anyone share a picture of the bauhaus next to an SKX007 or 009? Or an Orient Mako/Ray? Figure someone might have both, and that would give me a better idea of the case size


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

cel4145 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I have about an 8" wrist and would prefer something a bit larger (40mm).
> 
> Can anyone share a picture of the bauhaus next to an SKX007 or 009? Or an Orient Mako/Ray? Figure someone might have both, and that would give me a better idea of the case size


My wrist is just shy of 7" (17.4mm) in circumference and about 60.5mm top to bottom, thus a bit "flat". The 38.5mm Tisell is definitely small on my wrist, is anything it feels a bit big! I think about 37mm would have been absolutely perfect for this style watch, although the fact that it's rather thin makes it very comfortable to wear.












dimkasta said:


> Here's my rodina. Basically the same size and design (minus the small seconds dial)
> 
> View attachment 5914130


Approx. the same size, not exactly. While the width might? be identical (never bothered to measure the Rodina with calipers while I had it but as I remember from specs it was 38, Tisell is 38.5) and the Tisell is also definitely thicker. The movement is also probably heavier as well since you can feel the difference on the wrist, whilst wearing the same identical strap I wore with the Rodina.

Would be nice if Tisell decided to make also some form of small second beauty, I think something with and off-white dial, maybe even light (salmon) pink? and cool, more-retro, fat lettering, something as close as possible to the original (https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6b/7c/52/6b7c5292445ee1163893612140be011a.jpg) would be extremely awesome and sell like hotcakes.

Mr. Tisell, are you listening? You want to boost your sales? :think:

Make something like this, throw in a 9015 and maybe to keep it proper retro, instead of the glassback, keep it solid back, this should also decrease thickness by at least 1mm, maybe 2, anf you've got a *BEST SELLER*!!!!

























Another one Mr. Tisell, in case you might be in searching for ideas of watches to make is a square/tank case, elegant watch, plenty of design cues to take from the same stunning pre-war pieces. Granted, it would be more difficult to source a fitting automatic movement for a watch of this shape but I'm sure a manual should be doable and maybe better suited.

























_
P.S., if you think nowadays Bauhaus style remakes are "all-dial", check out the 30's stuff, an era when cases where much thinner and beauties such as these were created_, LITERALLY *ALL* DIAL!!!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> My wrist is just shy of 7" (17.4mm) in circumference and about 60.5mm top to bottom, thus a bit "flat". The 38.5mm Tisell is definitely small on my wrist, *is anything it feels a bit big!* I think about 37mm would have been absolutely perfect for this style watch, although the fact that it's rather thin makes it very comfortable to wear.


Not to sound antagonistic, but for you, maybe. What is too big/too small is as much a personal taste thing as much as it is how a watch physically "fits" on a wrist. In my case, I'm 6' 7". So watch size is more than just how it fits on my wrist, but how it looks in proportion to the rest of me, as well as what I'm wearing. For example, my size 16 shoes look "normal" in proportion to my body, whereas for 99% of the world's population, they'd probably look pretty goofy 

That being said, might be all right. But a comparison picture with the SKX007, SK009, Orient Mako/Ray would help me a lot because I could see how big the dial looks in comparison.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

cel4145 said:


> Not to sound antagonistic, but for you, maybe. What is too big/too small is as much a personal taste thing as much as it is how a watch physically "fits" on a wrist. In my case, I'm 6' 7". So watch size is more than just how it fits on my wrist, but how it looks in proportion to the rest of me, as well as what I'm wearing. For example, my size 16 shoes look "normal" in proportion to my body, whereas for 99% of the world's population, they'd probably look pretty goofy
> 
> That being said, might be all right. But a comparison picture with the SKX007, SK009, Orient Mako/Ray would help me a lot because I could see how big the dial looks in comparison.


I see what you mean. 6'7" is pretty much NBA material and yes, I agree that height/body proportion plays a role as well, besides raw measurements of one's wrist.

Since the Rodina is pretty close in size, maybe these might help? (just used my Googling skills b-) ) . The Seiko in the 2nd pic is the SKX013, same case size as the Tisell (38mm) but looks positively gargantuan in comparison.

View attachment 5920474


View attachment 5920514


View attachment 5920482


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> I see what you mean. 6'7" is pretty much NBA material and yes, I agree that height/body proportion plays a role as well, besides raw measurements of one's wrist.
> 
> Since the Rodina is pretty close in size, maybe these might help? (just used my Googling skills b-) ) . The Seiko in the 2nd pic is the SKX013, same case size as the Tisell (38mm) but looks positively gargantuan in comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The attachments seem broken, though.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> My wrist is just shy of 7" (17.4mm) in circumference and about 60.5mm top to bottom, thus a bit "flat". The 38.5mm Tisell is definitely small on my wrist, is anything it feels a bit big! I think about 37mm would have been absolutely perfect for this style watch, although the fact that it's rather thin makes it very comfortable to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! I love all those you posted. A vintage looking Bauhaus would be awesome i guess. I personally dig the cream or salmon dial. Perhaps i'll send an email to Mr Tisell and asked if he would do a WUS edition. lol


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Yea, it seems the forum is acting up again...I put up the attachments via links from the pics, it showed that it uploaded them but now it's gone :think:

No worries, here they are again, the direct links:

http://i.imgur.com/OKgHxjA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hfKRxy5.jpg
http://www.mywatchmart.com/images/2015/09/27/137302_187_attachment.jpg

P.S. if you can pull an SKX007 on your wrist size, *FOR SURE* the Tisell will not feel too small, the dial is quite a bit larger!


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Not to sound antagonistic, but for you, maybe. What is too big/too small is as much a personal taste thing as much as it is how a watch physically "fits" on a wrist. In my case, I'm 6' 7". So watch size is more than just how it fits on my wrist, but how it looks in proportion to the rest of me, as well as what I'm wearing. For example, my size 16 shoes look "normal" in proportion to my body, whereas for 99% of the world's population, they'd probably look pretty goofy
> 
> That being said, might be all right. But a comparison picture with the SKX007, SK009, Orient Mako/Ray would help me a lot because I could see how big the dial looks in comparison.


Sure, here it is beside and on top of the SKX007. Both watches are in each picture, with the Bauhaus on top in most. The side by side is a bit deceiving because the SKX sits higher, so the perspective is a bit off. The picture with the Bauhaus on top you can see the SKX crown at 4 o'clock and it gives some additional perspective.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Something to play with until the sun & moon arrives


----------



## Nathan03 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have just received a Tisell Pilot B, the watch is very nice, nothing to say about it.
BUT I have a problem with the movemnt : the second hand moves correctly but the minute hand does not. It remains fixed with no move... It can move with the crown but not when the time "passes by".
Do I have something to do to reload the watch or with the power reserve ? Is there something broken ?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nathan03 said:


> Is there something broken ?


Most likely, yes. Sorry.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys. 

The Tisell bauhaus dial surface area is big in comparison to that of the SKX007. So, I'm going to have think seriously about getting one


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Nathan03 said:


> BUT I have a problem with the movemnt : the second hand moves correctly but the minute hand does not. It remains fixed with no move... It can move with the crown but not when the time "passes by".


Sounds like a broken cog. I'm sure Tisell will fix it for you.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> ...
> _
> P.S., if you think nowadays Bauhaus style remakes are "all-dial", check out the 30's stuff, an era when cases where much thinner and beauties such as these were created_, LITERALLY *ALL* DIAL!!!
> View attachment 5920338
> ...


That is stunning! They knew what they were doing those Bauhaus chappies.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I think Mr Tisell needs to update the English language site. Currently he's offering this bargain :


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I think you need to update yo math, son.
That's an excellent deal! :-! :-d



BlackrazorNZ said:


> I think Mr Tisell needs to update the English language site. Currently he's offering this bargain :
> 
> View attachment 5945738


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Approx. the same size, not exactly. While the width might? be identical (never bothered to measure the Rodina with calipers while I had it but as I remember from specs it was 38, Tisell is 38.5) and the Tisell is also definitely thicker. The movement is also probably heavier as well since you can feel the difference on the wrist, whilst wearing the same identical strap I wore with the Rodina.


My Rodina is about 38.4mm


----------



## charg1982 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi!

1. I am planning to order the 40 mm A-Type pilot.
My wrist size is 7.5". (6cm wide)
I am affraid of the the 40mm version is too small.
Should I choose the 43mm version?

2. I have read about the problem of the Tissel sub bazel font. (black one)
Was it solved?

3. Is the Tissel sub available without magnifying bubble?


----------



## Hovercraft (Mar 23, 2014)

charg1982 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1. I am planning to order the 40 mm A-Type pilot.
> My wrist size is 7.5". (6cm wide)
> ...


I just ordered the 43mm Type A pilot and my wrist is smaller than yours. Both versions would probably work for you, depending on the style you prefer. I was originally planning on getting one of the Steinhart Type B Uhrs and their two sizes are 44mm and 47mm, so even their "small" is a little bigger than the Tisell.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

charg1982 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1. I am planning to order the 40 mm A-Type pilot.
> My wrist size is 7.5". (6cm wide)
> ...


I think 43mm would be a better choice since pilots are supposed to look big. And 43mm probably is not considered big for a 7.5" wrist.

As far as i know, Tisell already fixed the font issue on the black bezel subs. So there should not be any problem.

So far haven't seen anyone ordering a no-cyclops eye Sub. But you can email Mr Tisell and ask him if he can do a no-cyclops eye Sub for you before ordering, if not then you probably gotta try removing it yourself. I think in some earlier posts, there are some talks about removing the cyclops eye on your own.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I hate the cyclops too. Please post if you find out more


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't mind the cyclop.

But without it, you have lesser chances of people asking you "is that a Rolex?", if that is what's bothering you.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I don't mind the cyclop.
> 
> But without it, you have lesser chances of people asking you "is that a Rolex?", if that is what's bothering you.


Some of us just think it's an "eye" sore on the design ;-)


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

For me it's both I guess


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I actually kind of love the cyclops, it was my favorite feature of the squale I used to have. Can any owner comment on the Tisell cyclops magnification? Thanks! 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

One happy Tisell 40mm Pilot B-dial owner reporting in! 

As for review I'm just going to quote myself from a week back and add that for the price this one is one heck of a watch! (I payed ~175€ with import taxes...) It also fits perfectly on my 17cm / 6.7 inch wrist.


JPH said:


> Can't really beat the specs - price ratio: C1 lume, heat blued hands, sapphire crystal with ar coating, downward curved lugs, Miyota 90xx movt..


And onto the pics!













































Here's a lume shot compared to a Seiko 2nd gen Monster. For lume I must say that it's there, it's much better than on some of my more expencive watches, but it does diminish quite fast.. Also there's no lume on the seconds hand. -No biggie, but would have been a nice touch.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Noob question but do the screw-faced bracelet pins in the Tisell Sub definitely require a micro head screwdriver for removal, or can I simply push them out with the usual 'push out' method? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Seikosis said:


> Noob question but do the screw-faced bracelet pins in the Tisell Sub definitely require a micro head screwdriver for removal, or can I simply push them out with the usual 'push out' method? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need a screwdriver.
Most people love the screwed bracelets for ease of sizing. However, not easy without the right tools. Should be cheap at walmart or an auto parts store or amazon.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

JPH said:


> One happy Tisell 40mm Pilot B-dial owner reporting in!
> 
> As for review I'm just going to quote myself from a week back and add that for the price this one is one heck of a watch! (I payed ~175€ with import taxes...) It also fits perfectly on my 17cm / 6.7 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I'm still waiting on mine to come in.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Great looking watch. I've had my eye on the 40mm Tisell Pilot. Mind if I ask what's the lug to lug measurements? The Tisell website says 49mm but I just wanted to reconfirm.



JPH said:


> One happy Tisell 40mm Pilot B-dial owner reporting in!
> 
> As for review I'm just going to quote myself from a week back and add that for the price this one is one heck of a watch! (I payed ~175€ with import taxes...) It also fits perfectly on my 17cm / 6.7 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

MP83 said:


> I actually kind of love the cyclops, it was my favorite feature of the squale I used to have. Can any owner comment on the Tisell cyclops magnification? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


I'd say it's at about 2x looking at the date size and eyeballing it with the magnified size.

In other news, checking in after about two weeks with the sub and 6H bauhaus....I love both. The sub lives on the bracelet w/ the clasp swap and the Bauhaus on the perlon. A little quirky with the one brighter lume dot but it's not a torch in the lume department nor did I expect it to be. Two thumbs very, very up.


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Great looking watch. I've had my eye on the 40mm Tisell Pilot. Mind if I ask what's the lug to lug measurements? The Tisell website says 49mm but I just wanted to reconfirm.


My ruler says 49mm also. :-!


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Seikosis said:


> Noob question but do the screw-faced bracelet pins in the Tisell Sub definitely require a micro head screwdriver for removal, or can I simply push them out with the usual 'push out' method? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or you can also use the sharp tip of the spring bar tool to unscrew the screw-in pins. It worked for me. 

Sidenote: The subs i had for almost 2 weeks, i must say the 9015 movement is beyond expectation. Keeps time really well.


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

Black sub with green bezel arrived today. Really nice...but I will fit a leather NATO. That's 4 Tisells I now need to post photos of :-(


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

culcreuch said:


> Black sub with green bezel arrived today. Really nice...but I will fit a leather NATO. That's 4 Tisells I now need to post photos of :-(


Nice! Waiting to see your pics.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

My two Tisell Subs arrived, a black one and green/green Hulk. Liked them so much I've ordered the blue to complete the trio. I'd be interested to see a Pepsi bezel Sub from Tisell.

I have no doubt the 40mm case is the best fit for my 6.5in wrist (happy to hear contrary opinions).

I think Tisell's website should dispense with the clunky online ordering interface that frankly doesn't work for non-Korean customers, and merely have a sign telling buyers to email the guy directly. He responded almost instantly in my case and the PayPal transaction was seamless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just got my Tisell Sub 9015 a few hours ago ...

























































On my small 6.25" wrist now. Very nice. (^_^)

Thinking of getting another, maybe the green model, cause I am a sucker for 14060 case. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MP83 said:


> I actually kind of love the cyclops, it was my favorite feature of the squale I used to have. Can any owner comment on the Tisell cyclops magnification? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


It is about 1.5 - 2X magnification. Surprisingly good, imo.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I know a lot of people are waiting for him to make a subc model with the supercase. I am one of them.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

What is the quality of the bracelet and clasp on the Sub model please? Does it have micro regulation or smooth size adjustment? I somehow don't understand it from the Tisell description and photos.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

mysiak said:


> What is the quality of the bracelet and clasp on the Sub model please? Does it have micro regulation or smooth size adjustment? I somehow don't understand it from the Tisell description and photos.


There are a few micro adjusts but not the glide style. I swapped in one from another bracelet.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mysiak said:


> What is the quality of the bracelet and clasp on the Sub model please? Does it have micro regulation or smooth size adjustment? I somehow don't understand it from the Tisell description and photos.


The overall bracelet quality is passable. Just don't expect Rolex level quality then you should be fine. The clasp design is a direct copy from EasyLink used in the 39 mm Rolex Explorer 1 (214270), not from the GlideLock design of Rolex Submariner.

The EasyLink clasp has 4 different 2 mm position micro steps adjustment and a 5 mm extension. It is a bit of pain in the a$$ to adjust the micro steps. You have to open up the extension, which will expose the hidden spring bar. But you need to unscrew a link first in order to lay the bracelet flat (watch dial facing down) to access to the spring bar.

Hope the above info helps.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed description SimpleWatchMan, at least there is an option for micro adjustment, even if not a very convenient one


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mysiak said:


> Thanks for the detailed description SimpleWatchMan, at least there is an option for micro adjustment, even if not a very convenient one


U r welcome. ;-)


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

He should make some Tudor'ish Snowflake models! 

-whoa-


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

whoa said:


> He should make some Tudor'ish Snowflake models!
> 
> -whoa-


you can always mod....who will be the first? Strongly leaning towards it

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> you can always mod....who will be the first? Strongly leaning towards it
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Yeah but never done it! :-D

-whoa-


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Sub came today!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

If you don't like the cyclops, simply remove it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Today is Friday 13th, for those who like to know about the magnification of the cyclops.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Green dial, green bezel new arrival.
My only criticism is the lume. I don't know what others have said about it but the sub's lume staying power is pretty poor from my early experience of it. Do others feel the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

yeah the lume is pretty weak and doesn't last long. C1 lume is probably the weakest white LumiNova lume.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

dear friends i am looking to buy the sub TISSEL.i have 2 questions.this model has more more great quality from parnis sub?the bracelet,click bezel,movement?and please give me the english site with tissel watches.
thanks again for all.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

kostantinos said:


> ?and please give me the english site with tissel watches.


Kalimera 

Welcome to joyful online shopping!



Seikosis said:


> Green dial, green bezel new arrival.
> My only criticism is the lume. I don't know what others have said about it but the sub's lume staying power is pretty poor from my early experience of it. Do others feel the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the bezel action, clicking smoothness, compared to say a Seiko SKXxxx? :think:


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

how is the sub tisell quality compare with Parnis?better?same?


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

I haven't been able to compare the Tissel sub to the Parnis (I've never touched one) but I rate it above the other sub homages from Invicta. Bezel action however feels ratchetty compared to SKX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Bezel is 60 min, no play. The click is very solid and comparable to any 60min. I have a parnis sub and the Tisell bezel click is better but both are good. Both have solid end links, ceramic insert, sapphire crystals. The lume is acceptable but not seiko-torch levels that seem to be popular on wus. As I noted before,i swapped the clasp over from me parnis. The hands and dial are finished well. I have several 9015-driven watches and they are all very accurate in almost any position. A little less as they wind down but with wound mainsprings they are very solid (-9, -3, +2 per day) so I just wear them. 

There were some sharper edges on the clasp of the parnis (finished well, just not beveled at all) so I knocked then down with fine sandpaper. This has been noted by others in full parnis reviews so check them out for more details. 

The crown tube on the Tisell takes more turns to secure and it is rated for real wr. The parnis is not rated at all and I haven't tested it even with a dunk in a water glass, nor will I. 

I rate the Tisell higher in overall finish/quality. Both are excellent values. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Just wanted to share my recently acquired 40mm Type B. Love the size!



Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

My watch smith managed to fixed the snow flake hands from motorcity onto the green tisell sub!

Now it is perfect.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anybody tested the power reserve on the Miyota 9015 models?? How long is it supposed to run?

Since I gave my Bauhaus a break for a few days, I thought to give the PR a test, left it on the winder from the morning till I got back from work around 6.30PM Thu night, then gave it a few more winds manually and put it in my box, set a reminder to check today at 10.30AM (40hrs later), so good to go. Checked today when the reminder came on for the 40hr mark, it was still running and it was still just +3 seconds off since setting it to time.is on Thu. Set another reminder for 43hours, it was still running with no signs of stopping. :-s

Well, the thing has been running all day, its 5.15 PM as we speak, so it already ran close to 47 hours, should be running on vapors by now :-s

I put the watch box next to me, keeping an eye and giving it some cheers, I feel like Kramer in that episode , "The Dealership" b-), waiting to see if it's going to make it to 48hrs.

Curios if others tested theirs and how many hours have they gone :think:






L.E. Just found the specs on the Citizen website. It says "more than 42hrs", quite ambigous, I guess they meant it should run a minimum of 42?!?


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

When I got my Bauhaus watch a few weeks ago it was keeping time very accurately, but now it seems to be gaining about 10 min per day. Any thoughts about why this might be? I read the warranty policy on Tisell's website and don't think it would help to contact him about it.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Has anybody tested the power reserve on the Miyota 9015 models?? How long is it supposed to run?
> 
> L.E. Just found the specs on the Citizen website. It says "more than 42hrs", quite ambigous, I guess they meant it should run a minimum of 42?!?


I haven't tested it too, but i reckon it could go up to 48hrs easily. Abit similar to when IWC says 7 day PR on its indicator for the Portuguese, but its actually 8 days.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

15kywalker said:


> When I got my Bauhaus watch a few weeks ago it was keeping time very accurately, but now it seems to be gaining about 10 min per day. Any thoughts about why this might be? I read the warranty policy on Tisell's website and don't think it would help to contact him about it.


That's bad. I think it won't hurt to email the man and ask, at worst he's not gonna render any help. But given his level of CS who knows he might be willing to repair or even replace one for you.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> Has anybody tested the power reserve on the Miyota 9015 models?? How long is it supposed to run?
> 
> Since I gave my Bauhaus a break for a few days, I thought to give the PR a test, left it on the winder from the morning till I got back from work around 6.30PM Thu night, then gave it a few more winds manually and put it in my box, set a reminder to check today at 10.30AM (40hrs later), so good to go. Checked today when the reminder came on for the 40hr mark, it was still running and it was still just +3 seconds off since setting it to time.is on Thu. Set another reminder for 43hours, it was still running with no signs of stopping. :-s
> 
> ...


Both my first 2 Miyota 9015 (Obris Morgan Explorer II & Aramar Arctic Patrol) got more than 46 hours, which was good enough for me.

I did spend a bit more time on the Arctic Patrol, analysing the accuracy using my timegrapher. It seems to start to drop it's speed from the 43th hour onwards, hitting more than -400 sec per day readings by the 46th hour, before calling quit about 15 mins later.

I might find out more about the power reserve of my Tisell Sub, around 24 hrs later. Will keep you update by then.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

15kywalker said:


> When I got my Bauhaus watch a few weeks ago it was keeping time very accurately, but now it seems to be gaining about 10 min per day. Any thoughts about why this might be? I read the warranty policy on Tisell's website and don't think it would help to contact him about it.


I am just guessing here. I think most likely your Bauhaus is affected by strong magnetic field such as those iPad magnetic covers.

This is one of the things I hate about mechanical movements - the invisible enemy, MAGNETISM.

Unless you are willing throw in money for anti-magnetic movements, such as those from Omega, there is no way you can get around the problem. Generally, quartz and digital have much higher anti-magnetic properties.

For me, the cheaper option was to buy a cheap timegrapher (@$200) and a cheap watch degausser/demagnetic (@$20) to solve this accuracy issue.

I would recommend the cheaper option if you have a lot of mechanjcal watches in your collection, which I do.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Dan83bz said:


> Has anybody tested the power reserve on the Miyota 9015 models?? How long is it supposed to run?
> 
> Since I gave my Bauhaus a break for a few days, I thought to give the PR a test, left it on the winder from the morning till I got back from work around 6.30PM Thu night, then gave it a few more winds manually and put it in my box, set a reminder to check today at 10.30AM (40hrs later), so good to go. Checked today when the reminder came on for the 40hr mark, it was still running and it was still just +3 seconds off since setting it to time.is on Thu. Set another reminder for 43hours, it was still running with no signs of stopping. :-s
> 
> ...


Finally stopped! Almost perfectly on 6PM, which works out to 47.5hrs reserve. Nice!


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

I was thinking this may have been the issue as well. Do you have a particular degausser/demagnetizer you recommend?



SimpleWatchMan said:


> I am just guessing here. I think most likely your Bauhaus is affected by strong magnetic field such as those iPad magnetic covers.
> 
> This is one of the things I hate about mechanical movements - the invisible enemy, MAGNETISM.
> 
> ...


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Original insert at 12 o'clock fell out. Let's hope the diamond doesn't.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

himynameiswil said:


> Original insert at 12 o'clock fell out. Let's hope the diamond doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 6007634


You put a real diamond in there?!?


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> You put a real diamond in there?!?


I did! Loving it so far.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

15kywalker said:


> I was thinking this may have been the issue as well. Do you have a particular degausser/demagnetizer you recommend?


I got this from Amazon
OTOOLWORLD Watch Jewelry Demagnetization (New model) Watch Demagnetizer watch Degausser watch tool kits - Multitools - Amazon.com
Nice neat package. But soon realised that I need to remove my watch's bracelet sometime in order to do it well, as it's box cover was blocking the way.

You might want try this instead
OTOOLWORLD Watch Jewelry Demagnetization Watch Demagnetizer watch Degausser watch tool kits - Multitools - Amazon.com

Hope that helps. ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

himynameiswil said:


> Original insert at 12 o'clock fell out. Let's hope the diamond doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 6007634


How did it fell out? Is it because you accidentally knock against something hard?


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> How did it fell out? Is it because you accidentally knock against something hard?


I'm pretty sure the original fell out during shipping when I bought it from the previous owner.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

himynameiswil said:


> I'm pretty sure the original fell out during shipping when I bought it from the previous owner.


so it's a second hand watch? But they are almost new entries...


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Parnis Lover said:


> so it's a second hand watch? But they are almost new entries...


Got lucky and found it on eBay last week. The seller is also a member on the forums.


----------



## 12welvemonkeys (Oct 10, 2012)

I just purchased a MARINE DIVE in black last week. Took only 4 days to arrive safe and sound. Very nice watch overall and keeping excellent time. I'm very happy with it so far.... not a bad option for the money over the cost of a Sub ; ) 

My only issue is that the lume could be a bit better but it does last though the night, just not as strong as my Z serial Sub for obvious reasons.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Both my first 2 Miyota 9015 (Obris Morgan Explorer II & Aramar Arctic Patrol) got more than 46 hours, which was good enough for me.
> 
> I did spend a bit more time on the Arctic Patrol, analysing the accuracy using my timegrapher. It seems to start to drop it's speed from the 43th hour onwards, hitting more than -400 sec per day readings by the 46th hour, before calling quit about 15 mins later.
> 
> I might find out more about the power reserve of my Tisell Sub, around 24 hrs later. Will keep you update by then.


Ok, my Tisell's power reserve is around 47 hours.

But I don't have time to find out more about the drop off in accuracy, like I did for my Amarar Arctic Patrol.

I don't think it is necessary, since my Tisell is my daily beater now and the power reserve will fully charged most of the time.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

12welvemonkeys said:


> My only issue is that the lume could be a bit better but it does last though the night, just not as strong as my Z serial Sub for obvious reasons.


I am always curious why some said their lume could last through the night. None in my collection (see signature) ever did, except for the tritium ones.

In fact, except for the tritium ones, none ever pass my 2 hours movie threater time reading test. I can only make out the time after about 4 secs, but based on the reflected light from the movie screen, not from the lume.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm not sure how any non tritium lume can last that long too. The best lume I have is a BGW9 and it also doesn't last through the night. Perhaps the watch has to receive extended period of UV?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> I'm not sure how any non tritium lume can last that long too. The best lume I have is a BGW9 and it also doesn't last through the night. Perhaps the watch has to receive extended period of UV?


Your last sentence give me an idea.

Maybe they have a UV light source nearby but did not know about it, since normal human visual cannot detect UV light directly. The UV light source could be too far away or too weak to be notice.

Good guess?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Just curious if anyone managed to order a non-cyclops version from Mr Tisell yet?

Or had successfully blowtorched off their Tisell Sub C cyclops?


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

kiosai said:


> Just curious if anyone managed to order a non-cyclops version from Mr Tisell yet?
> 
> Or had successfully blowtorched off their Tisell Sub C cyclops?


I inquired about a sub last week. Tissell responded that there was indeed an option without the cyclops lens.


----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)

Just found out that bracelet from Orien Mako is almost perfect fit to Tisell 43mm pilot :-!


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

O.K. gents, took the plunge and ordered the all black Marine Diver Sub C on Saturday. After all your glowing reviews over the last weeks I could not resist, hopefully my wait time will be similar to 12welvemonkeys above and it will arrive by Friday of this week. That would be really quick turnaround! Wish I had known for sure I could have requested no cyclops, oh well guess I should have asked!


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

My 2nd Tisell. Sun & Moon.
As usual, the build is immaculate, hand wound mechanism is robust, just a little springy compared to my steinhart.

Very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Daveboy (Jan 15, 2014)

I just received my black Bauhaus and am very impressed with the build. Quality is great and is roughly what I expected after reading the comments in this thread his watches. I've never handled a mesh bracelet before but this one seems to be decently made. The longer side of the bracelet skews a bit after it's rolled up but I assume that's normal for mesh bracelets?

Tisell's great to deal with, although the language barrier makes things a bit cryptic at times. I asked about dial colour before ordering; turns out the black Bauhaus dial got changed from silvery to white (like the normal Bauhaus). I wanted a silvery dial version and he was happy to send me one.

I don't think I've seen a single picture of the black Bauhaus on someone's wrist, so here goes! (It looks giant in the pic and yes my wrists are tiny (5.75") but size is alright in real life.)


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Your last sentence give me an idea.
> 
> Maybe they have a UV light source nearby but did not know about it, since normal human visual cannot detect UV light directly. The UV light source could be too far away or too weak to be notice.
> 
> Good guess?


I think it has to do with how well the eyes are adjusted to darkness. I have an easier time reading the lume on my Monster in complete darkness after eight hours of sleep, than I do right after turning the lights off and going to bed.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Really annoyed with myself that I didn't enquire with Mr Tisell about the no-Cyclops option before I plunked for all three Sub variants. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squadgazzz (Sep 22, 2014)

How to contact them?
I'm looking for Tisell Marine Diver all green and can't find it anywhere!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

squadgazzz said:


> How to contact them?
> I'm looking for Tisell Marine Diver all green and can't find it anywhere!
> View attachment 6031625


Try the following

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Then choose "Select required - Green".

Very simple. ;-)


----------



## squadgazzz (Sep 22, 2014)

This website is legit?


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

squadgazzz said:


> This website is legit?


Yes it is legit. It is Tisell's english website.

But take note that it will come in stainless steel bracelet, not green perlon strap.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

squadgazzz said:


> This website is legit?


61 pages and no one has been ripped off. Excellent customer service. Slight customization is possible.
This is a respectable company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guiteras (Nov 9, 2009)

I have the blue sub with the black bezel (I just asked them to make that mod in an email-- no delay and no extra cost) and it is really a fantastic watch. Great specs (40mm, sapphire, AR coating, ceramic bezel), the 9015 movement keeps excellent time, and the combination of the navy blue dial and the black bezel looks just different enough to make it stand out a bit. I thought the all black might be boring, but I didn't want the royal blue bezel either-- but the combination really works. At under $200, it is one of the best bargains out there IMHO.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Got my "shipped" email this morning, come on Korea Post!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I am always curious why some said their lume could last through the night. None in my collection (see signature) ever did, except for the tritium ones.
> 
> In fact, except for the tritium ones, none ever pass my 2 hours movie threater time reading test. I can only make out the time after about 4 secs, but based on the reflected light from the movie screen, not from the lume.


When was the last time you had an eye-check , maybe it's time to consider spectacles?









I mean, looking at your sig, the SKX, those Steinharts , I assume the Citizen Royal Marines should have plenty of lume, not to mention the Orient M-Force Beast, these ARE readable easily at night, I'm saying this from personal experience having had a few SKX's, the Orient Beast , as well as some Steinharts that came and gone. There's also a question of darkness, usually its easier to see the lume the darker it is...if there is some, at least residual light in the room, like that from the nightlamp as some people use or the one from the silver screen in a cinema, you should not need the lume to be able to read the time. I am wearing my OS WZ0201EL as of now, sometimes I leave it by the bedside at night or even wear it and have no trouble at all telling the time all night long thru the morning. And this has maybe 1/10 of the quantity of the lume on the Beast, that one if I give it a 10 second "charge" near the weak 10-12W fluorescent bulbs we have in the house, it's enough to glow like a nuclear plant and would actually keep me up probably if I had to keep it by the bed, as I'm used to sleeping in total darkness. The only stronger lume than the Beast I have seen on the Seiko Monster and the Orient Star 300M divers, I can literally read a book with ease in a dark room, using this as a torch b-)


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

How about some pictures of this awesome combination? Haven seen this config yet. Maybe it'll start a trend after u show us.

Meanwhile here is mine










Guiteras said:


> I have the blue sub with the black bezel (I just asked them to make that mod in an email-- no delay and no extra cost) and it is really a fantastic watch. Great specs (40mm, sapphire, AR coating, ceramic bezel), the 9015 movement keeps excellent time, and the combination of the navy blue dial and the black bezel looks just different enough to make it stand out a bit. I thought the all black might be boring, but I didn't want the royal blue bezel either-- but the combination really works. At under $200, it is one of the best bargains out there IMHO.


----------



## Sangi (Sep 18, 2014)

cirdec said:


> How about some pictures of this awesome combination? Haven seen this config yet. Maybe it'll start a trend after u show us.
> 
> Meanwhile here is mine


Mine is not the same as Guiteras's, but I thought that I could show it here. This mod is often referred to as the "Shark".


----------



## Hovercraft (Mar 23, 2014)

Lots of divers--they're nice, but it's pilot time. Tisell 43mm Type A Pilot with sapphire crystal and stock band.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> When was the last time you had an eye-check , maybe it's time to consider spectacles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, my friend, I did have my eyes checked 3 times just this year, by an eye surgeon. Also, I had been wearing spectacles for more than 40 years!

Indeed, my eyes are old. In fact, I had my cataract op end of last year. But after the op, the doctor told me I now have a close to 20/20 (or metric 6/6) vision. I think the op is a blessing in disguise. 

Thank you for explaining to me that the "last through the night lume" is only applicable in total darkness. As I am in India now on company assignment, the hotel which I am staying does allow me to try out this scenario on my Tisell. And I think you might be correct.

Back home in Singapore, due to design and location of my apartment, I can never be able to sleep in total darkness, unless there is major black out.

Next, I agree that my Orient M-Force Beast could probably be the brightest lume in my collection. Thanks for pointing it out.

Lastly, a question to everyone - do you have a watch which lume is able to last through a 2 - 4 hours movie session in the threater, and you are still able to read time within a second, near the end of that session?
Tritium watch and G-Shocks (or anything of digital nature) don't count.


----------



## Guiteras (Nov 9, 2009)

Blue with custom black bezel.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I received my 40mm Pilot A dial last week. Very happy with it, really nice piece.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

phlebas said:


> I received my 40mm Pilot A dial last week. Very happy with it, really nice piece.


poidh


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

great watch Tisell sub!worth every $ i think!


----------



## ShenR (Feb 15, 2012)

Am i the only one with the kermit combo??







Which i'm loving by the way. Only downside of the sub is the lume, it is really disappointing. But the rest is awesome, good quality for great price. Anyone looking for a sub hommage, look no further.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Was planning to put this strap for sale or swap it since it fit a bit strange with other watches. On the Bauhaus, its a *perfect* fit! In case you need ideas, its a Navy w/Navy stitch , Hirsch Runner WR100M

Phone pics suck, but it looks really great in person!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Whoohoo!


----------



## Guiteras (Nov 9, 2009)

ShenR said:


> Am i the only one with the kermit combo??
> View attachment 6053554
> 
> Which i'm loving by the way. Only downside of the sub is the lume, it is really disappointing. But the rest is awesome, good quality for great price. Anyone looking for a sub hommage, look no further.


*Love that combination!*


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

ninzeo said:


> Whoohoo!


Nice collection!


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> phlebas said:
> 
> 
> > I received my 40mm Pilot A dial last week. Very happy with it, really nice piece.
> ...


True. Took some pics, one with my 38mm Hammy for comparison:


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

ninzeo said:


> Whoohoo!


Gorgeous!
Is this the one where Mr Tisell is reluctant to sell outside of Korea because of serviceability issues?


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn that watch is gorgeous...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone order the GMT from the Korean only site? Very tempting!

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Guiteras said:


> Blue with custom black bezel.
> 
> View attachment 6048354


Great combi.. has the feels of a Rollie DSSD Deep Blue..
All it needs is some green wordings on the dial to look more WOAH!


----------



## Daveboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Quick question to those with Tisell's 9015 movements: does your date wheel tick over instantaneously at midnight?

Mine seems to roll gradually from about 11pm and then snaps over to the new date at roughly 12am. I read somewhere that 9015 date wheels should snap instantly without the gradual buildup so I was wondering if mine was an outlier. Unfortunately I don't have other 9015s to compare with (must change that soon!).


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys and yes it's the elusive ST19 chrono. Great Portuguese/Stowa 1938 feel to it!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Daveboy said:


> Quick question to those with Tisell's 9015 movements: does your date wheel tick over instantaneously at midnight?
> 
> Mine seems to roll gradually from about 11pm and then snaps over to the new date at roughly 12am. I read somewhere that 9015 date wheels should snap instantly without the gradual buildup so I was wondering if mine was an outlier. Unfortunately I don't have other 9015s to compare with (must change that soon!).


Nope. Not sure where you read it from.. but a Miyota is NOT equipped with instantaneous date change.

My Miyotas change from 11plus to past midnight juz like yours. So I guess it's normal?

I have an ETA 2836 and that changes day-date instantly at the stroke of midnight.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Daveboy said:


> Quick question to those with Tisell's 9015 movements: does your date wheel tick over instantaneously at midnight?
> 
> Mine seems to roll gradually from about 11pm and then snaps over to the new date at roughly 12am. I read somewhere that 9015 date wheels should snap instantly without the gradual buildup so I was wondering if mine was an outlier. Unfortunately I don't have other 9015s to compare with (must change that soon!).


No, the Miyota 9015 will not change date instantaneously.

Both my Obris Morgan Explorer 2 and Tisell Sub start to shift the date wheel around 11 pm and snap over around 12 am, same as yours. This is normal for the Miyota 9015 date wheel.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Received my first Tissel (second-hand) last night. Aside from the amusingly-misaligned rivets on the stock band, I am pretty impressed.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> Thanks guys and yes it's the elusive ST19 chrono. Great Portuguese/Stowa 1938 feel to it!


So you got it because you are located in Korea?


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Where did you pick up your snowflake watch hands?



cirdec said:


> How about some pictures of this awesome combination? Haven seen this config yet. Maybe it'll start a trend after u show us.
> 
> Meanwhile here is mine


----------



## Daveboy (Jan 15, 2014)

kiosai said:


> Nope. Not sure where you read it from.. but a Miyota is NOT equipped with instantaneous date change.
> 
> My Miyotas change from 11plus to past midnight juz like yours. So I guess it's normal?
> 
> I have an ETA 2836 and that changes day-date instantly at the stroke of midnight.





SimpleWatchMan said:


> No, the Miyota 9015 will not change date instantaneously.
> 
> Both my Obris Morgan Explorer 2 and Tisell Sub start to shift the date wheel around 11 pm and snap over around 12 am, same as yours. This is normal for the Miyota 9015 date wheel.


Thanks heaps guys, that's very helpful :-!. I think I read it in an early 'Miyota releases new movement'-type thread somewhere on WUS; someone mentioned that it shifted instantaneously like the ETA 2824 but it seems that statement isn't true.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

damo_t said:


> Gorgeous!
> Is this the one where Mr Tisell is reluctant to sell outside of Korea because of serviceability issues?


This is the one that Tisell told me he would not sell


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

15kywalker said:


> Where did you pick up your snowflake watch hands?


Try:
http://www.motorcitywatchworks.com/

Have fun


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

15kywalker said:


> This is the one that Tisell told me he would not sell
> 
> View attachment 6070306


Ah ok. Decisions, decisions. Do I need that gorgeous chronograph?


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

15kywalker said:


> This is the one that Tisell told me he would not sell
> 
> View attachment 6070306


But this is a seagull with no brand, isn't it?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Parnis Lover said:


> But this is a seagull with no brand, isn't it?


Wouldn't surprise me it it were a catalog piece. Where have you seen it? Pic?


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Wouldn't surprise me it it were a catalog piece. Where have you seen it? Pic?


Just google seagull m199 and you will find lots with same case, crown, pushers and movement, and sligltly different dial:

https://www.google.it/search?q=seag...hXIYQ4KHbDmBG0Q_AUIBigB#imgrc=1iLEfD-nk_2_BM:


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks the same alright. Though the lugs look drilled through or something on the Tisell.

No scandal, though I don't think. I don't think Tissel claimed to have designed it in the late 1800s or handcrafted the case or any crap like that.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks the same alright. Though the lugs look drilled through or something on the Tisell.
> 
> No scandal, though I don't think. I don't think Tissel claimed to have designed it in the late 1800s or handcrafted the case or any crap like that.


they all have drilled lugs, and there exist more watches like that but with no brand on dial or case and a sad "swiss made" on dial:

http://it..........s.com/store/prod...e-mirror/521311_821898324.html?storeId=521311

edit: I noticed that the tisell watch which is not sold offshore, is not the chrono but it's just a calendar watch, with day of the week and so. So no comparison is possible with sea gull chrono, although sea gull has a similar watch with the same case.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

ShenR said:


> Am i the only one with the kermit combo??
> View attachment 6053554
> 
> Which i'm loving by the way. Only downside of the sub is the lume, it is really disappointing. But the rest is awesome, good quality for great price. Anyone looking for a sub hommage, look no further.


What do you think about the bracelet?


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Guiteras said:


> Blue with custom black bezel.
> 
> View attachment 6048354


That's great combo..how to order this custom order?


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> Whoohoo!


Wow, I love this chronograph !

I just have some doubt about the 43mm dial on my small wrist ... Could you tell me which size is your wrist ? and also could you give me the lug to lug dimension ?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

ninzeo said:


> Whoohoo!


hmm... may have to look into picking up one of those next time I'm in Korea...
wonder if I can see some of his other stuff in person as well. The address listed is actually close to where my brother in law lives.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thinking of buying this watch.. he offers it in C3 (black hands) and C1 (Blue hands). Which one do you guys like better? Any feedback on C1 vs C3 will be greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Blue hands are very nice, higher quality than which I had on a Steinhart watch. C1 lume is not the strongest one out there, but Tisell somehow managed to get it glow with blueish color instead of the standard green and reminds me of BGW9. I would take the blue hands version (well, in fact I did  ).


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Same style? Do you have any pics?


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anyone have the tisell with the asian 6497 hand wind movemen? If so, please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

C1 Blue Hands Tisell 43mm










Lume chart

Have fun!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Not the same style, but still Tisell 

(photos already posted in this topic)


----------



## Hovercraft (Mar 23, 2014)

To my fellow Tisell 43mm pilot owners--Chris Ward has some very nice 22mm pilot style straps with deployment on clearance. These look awesome and are only $30 shipped. The leather strap that came with my Tisell is not bad, but too thick and on the stiff side. I've been searching for nice black pilot-style strap, and the Chris Ward straps look great for the price. I'll bet the rivets aren't crooked, either. 

22mm - Leather - Black - Deployment


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Have been following posts on the Tisell 9015 Subs with growing interest.

I have been impressed with the reports on the finish and overall quality of these watches for the price, but I have a question .....

Why is it the name on the dial "Marine Dive", and not "Marine Diver", as it was in the older models, which had I believe the Miyota 8215 ???

Regards,


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Today's wrist shot:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I have read through the whole topic and have to admit that Tisell is interesting brand. It is great to see the progress that has been done and the customer service. I like the pilot B-uhr style watch in 40mm size. Furthermore the Sub homage looks like providing great value for reasonable money. Most of the homages goes with 42mm case but there is only few with 40mm. I also like the bracelet that it goes from 20mm to 18mm (or maybe less?) width.
Since I am traveling a lot I would welcome some GMT model from Tisell. GMT Master homage with half black half blue bezel with price up to 250usd would be very welcome. However not sure if there is reliable movement to use to keep the reasonable price.
So Mr. Tisell if you follow this topic you can see my wish


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

THANK YOU
because of this forum i just orderd the "HULKSTER"






(pic borrowed from the web)
cant wait to get after all waht you guys are writing 
also did anybody check this out the GMT version:
http://www.tisell.kr/front/php/product.php?product_no=36&main_cate_no=4&display_group=1
looks really good and the price is also not bad it is interesting if it will available outside Korea?!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Guiteras said:


> Blue with custom black bezel.
> 
> View attachment 6048354


now that loooks really fantastic good that i did not see it earlier
now as i said ordered the Hulk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

You mean this?









I want this GMT Hulk too.

Too bad, it is sold out.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You mean this?
> 
> View attachment 6130010
> 
> ...


yessssssss:-!
but Mr. Oh(really his name) wich i had email conversation said this:
"Hi there,

 You have inquiries GMT version was discontinued." 
is it know discontinued or sold out:think::think::-s


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> yessssssss:-!
> but Mr. Oh(really his name) wich i had email conversation said this:
> "Hi there,
> 
> ...


Well, the Korean website link you posted indicated as sold out.

Since you got the email confirmation from Tisell that it is discontinued, I trust that your latest info should correct. ;-)


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> cant wait to get after all waht you guys are writing
> also did anybody check this out the GMT version:
> looks really good and the price is also not bad it is interesting if it will available outside Korea?!


So there is GMT! Anybody has any info? Size, movement, colors?
Thanks.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I have been coveting a *STOWA* _Marine_ for quite some time, but they are a little costly (still great for the money, though). A friend of mine knows this, and decided to get me a similar watch to tide me over until I can get one. It wasn't even my birthday.

I have had the *TISELL* _No. 157_ for nine days now, and I like it very much. The dial looks very much like porcelain, and the Arabic numbers are thick enamel paint that is raised up a bit, giving them a nice texture.

The small seconds area has raised concentric circles (good luck seeing them in _my_ photos) that are the definition of _subtle_ and all three hands are heat-treated blue.

The sapphire crystal is very slightly domed and has AR coating on the inside.

It comes on a decent alligator grain leather strap, but I put mine on a *Greg Stevens Designs* strap that I got as a givaway on this here site some time ago. It is a beefy leather strap with an enormous buckle (and keeper) that never looked at home on any of the watches that I put on it. The _No. 157_ is 44mm, and handles the strap nicely.

This watch is hand-wind only, and the *Sea-Gull* ST3621 (6498-2 clone) has gained 35 seconds overall in nine days, and has looked pretty doing it. Winding it feels very sturdy, and there is no play whatsoever when setting the time. I really like the movement a lot.

I would prefer that the _No. 157_ be smaller than it is, but the lugs do a good job of making it wear a little smaller than its 44mm (only 10mm thick, though). Also, while the hands are absolutely beautiful, I'd like for them to be a bit bigger. There's a lot of real-estate under that dome, y'know. Those are really the only two negatives that I can think of at the moment, although the 44mm is a mixed blessing, as I've been feeling like a schmuck for having a $200 leather strap that a guy was nice enough to give me and not using it. Problem solved.

The *TISELL* _No. 157_ really is a lot of watch (literally) for the money (w/sapphire, it is $135 delivered). It is simple, beautifully symmetrical, machined well (a nice mix of polished and brushed) and keeps crazy-good time. Changing the strap has dressed the watch down nicely, and it goes well with most outfits I wear.

And the fact that the watch and strap cost me nothing makes me smile a little bit wider.

If you have the wrist for it, I highly recommend this piece.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Got my Tisell Sub last week and strapped it on this weekend. So far very impressed, lume is not as bad as I expected. Of course my expectation was pretty low for the lume, the rest of the watch is really pretty good for the price. Maybe just lucky but so far the Miyota 9015 is running +1 second/day, they may be doing some regulation when they assemble them. Haven't sized the bracelet yet, or even taken the plastic off, just put it on a Cincy Strap Works Bond strap. Very pleased with the purchase!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

swissgmt said:


> Got my Tisell Sub last week and strapped it on this weekend. So far very impressed, lume is not as bad as I expected. Of course my expectation was pretty low for the lume, the rest of the watch is really pretty good for the price. Maybe just lucky but so far the Miyota 9015 is running +1 second/day, they may be doing some regulation when they assemble them. Haven't sized the bracelet yet, or even taken the plastic off, just put it on a Cincy Strap Works Bond strap. Very pleased with the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 6169626
> 
> ...


Super nice

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

rochoa21 said:


> Super nice
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I may have trouble getting it off my wrist! LOL!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

swissgmt said:


> Thanks! I may have trouble getting it off my wrist! LOL!


Are the cincy buckles no good?


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

taike said:


> Are the cincy buckles no good?


Their buckles are fine, it was humor referencing how much I like the watch. With it running so accurately and looking so good I may not want to take it off! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Wife is a proud Tisell owner


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> Whoohoo!


RE ST19, Also very curious about how large it wears, I'd love to get this but am worried about it on my small wrist. Any thoughts? I really want to buy a mechanical chrono, and am on a budget, so this watch is almost perfect...but 43mm is probably too big


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

hwieniawski said:


> RE ST19, Also very curious about how large it wears, I'd love to get this but am worried about it on my small wrist. Any thoughts? I really want to buy a mechanical chrono, and am on a budget, so this watch is almost perfect...but 43mm is probably too big


There are 2 models which are 40 mm. The pilot and the Bauhaus. Check the Tisell site again. I have the pilot and it sits really nice.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

hwieniawski said:


> RE ST19, Also very curious about how large it wears, I'd love to get this but am worried about it on my small wrist. Any thoughts? I really want to buy a mechanical chrono, and am on a budget, so this watch is almost perfect...but 43mm is probably too big


It wears just as big as it is i guess. I think the size is just perfect. I have 7" wrist and am 6ft2.8 so i wear it comfortably. Not sure about your sizes. I could measure lug to lug if you wish. Dimensions and wrist presence is very similar to the Parnis Portuguese. The case is almost identical with the execption of chrono pushers and a better finish in favor of the Tisell. Also the domed sapphire is much nicer and flows much better into the case compared to my Parnis.

Please do note that you cannot obtain this watch withour help from someone located in Korea.


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks, exactly the info I needed! Sadly it's simply too large for me, beautiful watch though! I even have plenty of Korean connections who could deliver it for me! Maybe I'll go for the 40mm Portuguese...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I've just ordered my Tisell 6H Bauhaus in stainless. But I've ordered mine via direct email and have asked him to add the deployant buckle that comes as an option on the Korean website. Will post photos once it arrives as I don't think anyone else has ordered one with the deployant - or at least hasn't posted pictures!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I've just ordered my Tisell 6H Bauhaus in stainless. But I've ordered mine via direct email and have asked him to add the deployant buckle that comes as an option on the Korean website. Will post photos once it arrives as I don't think anyone else has ordered one with the deployant - or at least hasn't posted pictures!


can you tell me wich is their korean site?
i am looking at this site Welcome to joyful online shopping!
but when i want to change to the korean site it give s me nothing is there any other site???
and can you post a pic of the bauhaus pilot?
thanks


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> It wears just as big as it is i guess. I think the size is just perfect. I have 7" wrist and am 6ft2.8 so i wear it comfortably. Not sure about your sizes. I could measure lug to lug if you wish. Dimensions and wrist presence is very similar to the Parnis Portuguese. The case is almost identical with the execption of chrono pushers and a better finish in favor of the Tisell. Also the domed sapphire is much nicer and flows much better into the case compared to my Parnis.
> 
> Please do note that you cannot obtain this watch withour help from someone located in Korea.
> 
> View attachment 6213017


That Tisell looks very very similar to my Seagull 1963 reissue. How does the back look? Perhaps it's some of the same parts with a slightly different dial and hands?


















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Survived Monday, 
Bring it on Tuesday.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

cirdec said:


> Survived Monday,
> Bring it on Tuesday.


Wow looks great how does it look an feel ib person? Quality?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

With the amount I paid for it. It's a no brainer. Totally value for money. 


rochoa21 said:


> Wow looks great how does it look an feel ib person? Quality?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I strongly recommend getting the Stowa strap. Watch looks miles better.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

If the green sub was not enough to convince anyone, here is the 157 for a more dressy occasion.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

cirdec said:


> If the green sub was not enough to convince anyone, here is the 157 for a more dressy occasion.


Love the face of that watch. Just too damn bad it's a day/night dial instead of a true moonphase or I would have owned one already. 44mm is slightly big for this style of watch too...

Nice watch anyways!


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

My Tisell 40 mm pilot on Fluco saddle leather strap. Classy and casual.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I've just ordered my Tisell 6H Bauhaus in stainless. But I've ordered mine via direct email and have asked him to add the deployant buckle that comes as an option on the Korean website. Will post photos once it arrives as I don't think anyone else has ordered one with the deployant - or at least hasn't posted pictures!


Did he charge extra for this or was it still same price? Awaiting your pictures


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

drewcandraw said:


> Did he charge extra for this or was it still same price? Awaiting your pictures


$15 extra.

Re pictures :


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

thong07 said:


> My Tisell 40 mm pilot on Fluco saddle leather strap. Classy and casual.


Someone may have already mentioned it somewhere in this 130 page thread...how is the lume on this watch? Better than parnis quality presumably?


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mr_nobody said:


> Someone may have already mentioned it somewhere in this 130 page thread...how is the lume on this watch? Better than parnis quality presumably?


This thread might be of help.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=936912

Last couple of pages have examples.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope this helps. TBH, the lume is acceptable if u are not expecting seiko or lum tec kinda standards. You can definitely tell time in a cinema.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I actually like that it's a day-night, not a moonphase - which is nifty but not all that useful, and a real P in the A if it ever breaks.

So many people seem to dislike the "24 hour" indicator.
But I find it useful.
And in this case, also purty.



cirdec said:


> If the green sub was not enough to convince anyone, here is the 157 for a more dressy occasion.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> Hope this helps. TBH, the lume is acceptable if u are not expecting seiko or lum tec kinda standards. You can definitely tell time in a cinema.


I wish it did. But mine fade out by the end of an 2 hrs movie session. In fact, none of my watches even last! Lol.

But I did find out some will last the whole night, only in a completely dark situation (could not even see your fingers), which is not really ideal in a movie cinema application. Tritium lume will work better.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Sword hands finally came in! I really like the way it looks now.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Those sword hands look great, and really improve the watch! Where did you get them? Thanks


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Those sword hands look great, and really improve the watch! Where did you get them? Thanks


If you grab the ones for the DG2813 movement it should fit with the Miyota 9015. I opted for the green hands because the lume on the original was green but in retrospect I probably should have went with the white ones. I'm not skilled enough nor do I have the correct tools to replace the hands so I took it to a watchmaker who did it for $35.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

15kywalker said:


> If you grab the ones for the DG2813 movementI probably should have went with the white ones.


Agreed.

Also, Imo, if Tisell is able to come out with hands like yours, get rid of the date and cyclop, I think it will probably sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, Imo, if Tisell is able to come out with hands like yours, get rid of the date and cyclop, I think it will probably *sell like hot cakes*.


LOL!
Typical WIS narcissism-myopia.
No watch sells like hotcakes, especially if done to a WIS's spec.

(How well do hotcakes sell anyway, I wonder.)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> LOL!
> Typical WIS narcissism-myopia.
> No watch sells like hotcakes, especially if done to a WIS's spec.
> 
> (How well do hotcakes sell anyway, I wonder.)


Very sorry, my Singlish is not as good as your german or greek.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I actually like that it's a day-night, not a moonphase - which is nifty but not all that useful, and a real P in the A if it ever breaks.
> 
> So many people seem to dislike the "24 hour" indicator.
> But I find it useful.
> And in this case, also purty.


Day/night complication sure does look nicer than a wannabe-GMT 24-hour hand.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

My Christmas present arrived. First impression is really good, and those blued hands are gorgeous. I'm also surprised with the quality of the strap, I wasn't expecting much but this seems really nice.









Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I put my Sun & Moon on a nato, what do you think? (please don't mind the 2mm gap between strap and lugs, I only had 20mm nato in my stash  )

Tisell Sun & Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tisell Sun & Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> I put my Sun & Moon on a nato, what do you think? (please don't mind the 2mm gap between strap and lugs, I only had 20mm nato in my stash  )
> 
> Tisell Sun & Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> Tisell Sun & Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr


Nice how many mm is the watch?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tisell Sea Dweller?


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> View attachment 6282242
> 
> 
> Tisell Sea Dweller?


Like the watch will be getting one too

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

View attachment 6282242


Tisell Sea Dweller?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice !

Came like that or you got rid of the cyclops? Where did you get it from ? Pm please. Also... moar pics! !!!  


dynamo23 said:


> View attachment 6282242
> 
> 
> Tisell Sea Dweller?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

43mm without crown, lug to lug = 48.5mm



rochoa21 said:


> Nice how many mm is the watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Guiteras said:


> Blue with custom black bezel.
> 
> View attachment 6048354


Did u have to pay extra for the customization?


----------



## khanhvnmese (May 13, 2015)

Just received it. Really really like it.


----------



## khanhvnmese (May 13, 2015)

Continued


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

9sse said:


> My Christmas present arrived. First impression is really good, and those blued hands are gorgeous. I'm also surprised with the quality of the strap, I wasn't expecting much but this seems really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello there looks really nice, where did you order it cause on their site i dont see one like that 
also what is the size and price ohh sorry almost forgot 
wear it in good Health


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

khanhvnmese said:


> Continued


pic with the front side please and looks good


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was chatting with Elfie the Christmas Elf and the Mench on the Bench this morning. They mentioned that I was a good boy this year and I may see one of these under the tree. We shall see.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

mullaissak said:


> Hello there looks really nice, where did you order it cause on their site i dont see one like that
> also what is the size and price ohh sorry almost forgot
> wear it in good Health


 Thank you. It's the type A dial 40mm with Miyota 90S5 movement, you should be able to find it on the site. Price is 180$ with free shipping, great value.

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

9sse said:


> Thank you. It's the type A dial 40mm with Miyota 90S5 movement, you should be able to find it on the site. Price is 180$ with free shipping, great value.
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


sorry but i did not find any Bronze pilot on their site!
maybe you have the link to your watch?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

It's not bronze. Just the lighting.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

mullaissak said:


> sorry but i did not find any Bronze pilot on their site!
> maybe you have the link to your watch?


Like taike said it's just the bad lightening in our apartment. Here is a better picture:










Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

9sse said:


> Like taike said it's just the bad lightening in our apartment. Here is a better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhh mannnnnnnnnnno|o|
i loved it for this price a Bronze Pilot well still waiting for my HULK!


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine came in today

Sent from iPhone


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Mine came in today
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Nice

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Do the markers also illuminate?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

abhis54 said:


> Mine came in today
> 
> Sent from iPhone


This is the blue dial with the black bezel ? did you pay something extra for this combination?
and how is the feeling of the bracelet ? 
oh and by the way wear it in good health


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

mullaissak said:


> This is the blue dial with the black bezel ? did you pay something extra for this combination?
> and how is the feeling of the bracelet ?
> oh and by the way wear it in good health


Nothing extra for the combination and cyclops free sapphire. The bracelet is ok, even has a small diver extension

Sent from iPhone


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Mine came in today
> 
> Sent from iPhone


That looks fantastic. I am definitely getting one of those. The cyclops dissuaded me earlier but now that I know I can order one without it nothing stands in my way. Thanks!


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

ironborn said:


> That looks fantastic. I am definitely getting one of those. The cyclops dissuaded me earlier but now that I know I can order one without it nothing stands in my way. Thanks!


Am wondering if can go further by asking for blue lume instead of green lume for the sub.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ironborn said:


> That looks fantastic. I am definitely getting one of those. The cyclops dissuaded me earlier but now that I know I can order one without it nothing stands in my way. Thanks!


Me, too. Now I'm really tempted


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Marine Dive and not Marine Diver with R??? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

fna2005 said:


> Marine Dive and not Marine Diver with R???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dive: noun. Activity of diving
Diver: noun. Participant in activity of diving

Grammatical error from manufacturer located in a non native English speaking country

or

a quirk that lends character to a watch?

Well.. that's up to the consumers to decide..

Seeing that the "Dive" series is selling like hotcakes (or NOT), I dare say most WIS aren't making a great deal out of it.

Thanks for pointing it out nonetheless.. 

(Fingers crossed that Tisell realises and reverts to "Diver". Then the "Dive" series would become special editions with a limited production run. *Grins with glee*)


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Like how the marine dive has a retail price of $190 scratched out with a sale price of $195. Really trying to differentiate themselves from invicta lol


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dynamo23 said:


> Dive: noun. Activity of diving
> Diver: noun. Participant in activity of diving
> 
> Grammatical error from manufacturer located in a non native English speaking country
> ...


You mean something like this?








Spot the mistake Rolex made? Rolex almost never made any mistake during their 90+ years history, especially recent 50 years. But if you do find the rare ones above, imagine the price it is going to cost the keen collectors.

Anyway, I am fine with the word "Dive". But "Submarine" would not look good on the Rolex dial. ;-)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You mean something like this?
> View attachment 6335306
> 
> 
> ...


I fail. What's the error?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

The cyclops is centered very high. Could be the angle.

The Lume dots should have black surrounds not white gold. Hands as well.
They used the markers and hands from a 16570 black dial.

Damn I am tired. Was thinking of the new explorer. I won't post any more this early without coffee.haha

Cool article though.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I fail. What's the error?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Me too. I did not know about the mistake till I come across this article.
Historical Horology: Rolex Made A Mistake? - WristWatchReview.comWristWatchReview.com

Also this article.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...find-rolex-explorer-ii-with-a-rare-cream-dial


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm pretty impressed by the 90s5 movement, so far it has gained three seconds since last Thursday.










Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

narofx said:


> Am wondering if can go further by asking for blue lume instead of green lume for the sub.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


here is your answer i asked yesterday about the cyclops and 
the blue dial with black bezel and also about change the lume to blue lume
and this is what Mr.Oh wrote me back(i like it that they answer prompt and not after some days):
Hi there,

Thank you again.

1. OK, No cyclops version.
2. OK, Blue dial and Black ceramic bezel
3. Impossible blue lume.

Best regards,


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> LOL!
> Typical WIS narcissism-myopia.
> No watch sells like hotcakes, especially if done to a WIS's spec.
> 
> (How well do hotcakes sell anyway, I wonder.)


hotcakes sell well when i am hungry.

sorry for the out of topic, carry on...


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

mullaissak said:


> here is your answer i asked yesterday about the cyclops and
> the blue dial with black bezel and also about change the lume to blue lume
> and this is what Mr.Oh wrote me back(i like it that they answer prompt and not after some days):
> Hi there,
> ...


Mr Tisell may have to put this model now as a standard










Sent from iPhone


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

abhis54 said:


> Mr Tisell may have to put this model now as a standard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you have to charge copyright:-d:-!
yes he has to offer it cause it is a really sweet combo
enjoy yours so far how is the watch


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Mine on a well worn NATO says hi..


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> Mine on a well worn NATO says hi..


Did you have a hard time getting the cyclops off? I've tried several methods and haven't had much luck on mine


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

15kywalker said:


> Did you have a hard time getting the cyclops off? I've tried several methods and haven't had much luck on mine


It arrived like this. No mod required.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> Mine on a well worn NATO says hi..


Where did you get the band from?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

I rushed to buy all three colours of the Sub a month ago. Now I'm so annoyed with myself for not enquiring and requesting the No Cyclops version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> It arrived like this. No mod required.


Interesting, when I emailed to ask whether or not you can order it without the cyclops he told me it wasn't possible.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I think the no-cyclops option is only a very recent edition.

My Tisell Bauhaus arrived today, with the deployant clasp option that is not available when ordering from the English language website.

Having owned a Rodina, all I can say is the Tisell is light years ahead in the fit and finish of the unit. The movement is massively superior (to be expected given the Miyota 9015), and the new blue strap is surprisingly high quality.

The deployant you get for another $15 is reasonable - it's not as high quality as say an RHD or even a Fluco, but it's definately worth dropping the extra $15 on, especially given they also include the regular buckle in a little packet.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone ordered a 20 mm mesh bracelet to go with the pilot? I don't see it on the international website, but it can be seen on the local Korean one. The cost is $30. Tempted to explore this...


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Seikosis said:


> I rushed to buy all three colours of the Sub a month ago. Now I'm so annoyed with myself for not enquiring and requesting the No Cyclops version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple solution: Just buy another 3 more! Hahaha.. It's the season of giving..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seikosis said:


> I rushed to buy all three colours of the Sub a month ago. Now I'm so annoyed with myself for not enquiring and requesting the No Cyclops version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha!
Sorry, but that was funny.

I've done things like that too.
I know the pain.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could buy a replacement crystal for the tisell sub? Preferably one without the cyclops?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Probably straight from Tisell. Email him.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

thong07 said:


> Has anyone ordered a 20 mm mesh bracelet to go with the pilot? I don't see it on the international website, but it can be seen on the local Korean one. The cost is $30. Tempted to explore this...


I got curious so took a mesh from another watch. It actually looks better than I thought, but it looks better on the leather in my opinion.









Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

Marine Dive owners, can you tell me a bit about how the micro-adjustment on the bracelet works? Is it similar to Rolex glidelock? Ill-adjusting metal bracelets are a huge pet peeve of mine, I could never get my Orient just right and had to switch to a strap.

I'm a 2-Tisell (Flieger, Bauhaus) owner now, and I have a student that I'm mentoring who is obsessed with Subs, and he is considering buying an Invicta. So I'm thinking of surprisng him and getting us matching Tisell subs. Thoughts?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

It works ok but I switched the clasp with one I have from a parnis that is the glide lock style and easier to adjust. I think the quality of the stock clasp is good, though. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cat of a different coat said:


> Marine Dive owners, can you tell me a bit about how the micro-adjustment on the bracelet works? Is it similar to Rolex glidelock?


Check out my post on this same thread, #1159. Link below.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...re-widely-known-1825810-116.html#post22291554


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

9sse said:


> I got curious so took a mesh from another watch. It actually looks better than I thought, but it looks better on the leather in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thatt looks nice! Thanks for the pic. I wrote Mr Oh about the mesh bracelet and he quoted the price at USD $35 including shipping. Maybe I should ask him about the pvd one too. It will suit the Scurfa NATO which I have.


----------



## jadenshen0726 (Nov 2, 2015)

its fine looking watch with a reasonable price and good finishing but I don't know about the movement


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Which model and movement are you referring to?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Din believe how beautiful it is.. till I saw this on the dude sitting beside me at a wedding today..


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Amazed at how much the look change with a simple strap change ...


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

A little off-topic I suppose, but is anyone else having trouble with their tisselkr site? I can't remove items from my cart or change their quantites.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome! Not sure if you're still having issues but I just deleted items from my cart this morning. I was using Google Chrome.

Good luck!



DocJohnnyZ said:


> A little off-topic I suppose, but is anyone else having trouble with their tisselkr site? I can't remove items from my cart or change their quantites.


----------



## Bezelionaire (Nov 30, 2015)

Welp, I read all 967 pages of this thread (whew) and I must say, it's been an interesting journey. Lots to be discussed about this little Korean micro brand, everything from pilot watches to tourbillons.

I am considering pulling the trigger on one of the sun/moon watches. Could anyone shed some light on the quality of the "gold plating" or any general thoughts between the two?


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone earlier in the thread asked about the water resistance of the Marine Dive. I can report that I have successfully showered with and swam with mine:









with no ill effects. 200m? Who knows. 2m? Good to go! I now have it on the supplied bracelet, which is pretty good quality, and the 9015 in mine is consistently running +2 seconds per day on the wrist! Bargain of the first order!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great on that Nato !!!!   


swissgmt said:


> Someone earlier in the thread asked about the water resistance of the Marine Dive. I can report that I have successfully showered with and swam with mine:
> 
> View attachment 6389289
> 
> ...


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> Welcome! Not sure if you're still having issues but I just deleted items from my cart this morning. I was using Google Chrome.
> 
> Good luck!


Ah, it was a problem with my adblocker. Thanks!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

still waiting for my Hulk to comeo|o|


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

For those that have both the Marine Dive and the SubC, could you please post a side to side picture comparison? 

I am under the impression that the Marine Dive's lugs are actually thinner than the SubC. The crown guards look the same, but the lugs look thinner in the pictures I have seen.

Cheers. 

G.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

OK, mleok and simplewatchman,

I think you were the ones saying that have a Rolex, either a 114060 or a 116610. Could you please compare side to side with pictures? I am under the impression that the Tisell has narrower lugs.

Cheers,

G.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just got my Tisell Sub 9015 a few hours ago ...
> 
> View attachment 5979442
> 
> ...





mleok said:


> I received my Tisell SUB9015. It took about a week after payment to arrive in San Diego.
> 
> The watch itself is a decent value, and the dial, hands, and bezel look good, but the lume is extremely weak. The 120 click bezel is quite precise in its action and appears to be well aligned.
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> OK, mleok and simplewatchman,
> 
> I think you were the ones saying that have a Rolex, either a 114060 or a 116610. Could you please compare side to side with pictures? I am under the impression that the Tisell has narrower lugs.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. The Tisell has narrower lugs, about 0.5 - 1 mm lesser on each side, if I remember it correctly.

Acutually, the Tisell outside lug width size is right in between the older 14060 and the latest 114060. Imho, the narrower lugs of 14060 always look more beautiful and sexier to me than the 114060, especially on my small wrist.

Sorry, unable to post any pictures you wanted at the moment, as I am far away from both of these watches now.

Cheers. (^_^)


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

In time for Xmas. Nice value for the money. Lume sucks, although I cannot complain for the price.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Ky those awesome pictures!

How does the Tisell compares to the Davosa ? Both 200m, 40mm, ETA vs Miyota, ... great opportunity to let the community know if the 2 1/2 to 3 price of the Davosa is worth it ! 

Cheers.

G. 


Jellytime said:


> In time for Xmas. Nice value for the money. Lume sucks, although I cannot complain for the price.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Thanks for sharing Ky those awesome pictures!
> 
> How does the Tisell compares to the Davosa ? Both 200m, 40mm, ETA vs Miyota, ... great opportunity to let the community know if the 2 1/2 to 3 price of the Davosa is worth it !
> 
> ...


Thanks goyoneuff!

Well the Davosa has way better lume. I like the winding action of the 2824 better. Feels smoother. The bezel action on the Davosa is far superior also.

The Tisell, I prefer the look of it's ceramic bezel. It looks nicer, catches the light better. I also prefer the thinner engraved numerals. I really like the dial more on the Tisell too. The finishing on the case is about equal to the Davosa. No rough edges, smooth nice feel. For less than half price of the Davosa, I would pick the Tisell.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Super !

How about the provided bracelets ?

;-)


Jellytime said:


> Thanks goyoneuff!
> 
> Well the Davosa has way better lume. I like the winding action of the 2824 better. Feels smoother. The bezel action on the Davosa is far superior also.
> 
> The Tisell, I prefer the look of it's ceramic bezel. It looks nicer, catches the light better. I also prefer the thinner engraved numerals. I really like the dial more on the Tisell too. The finishing on the case is about equal to the Davosa. No rough edges, smooth nice feel. For less than half price of the Davosa, I would pick the Tisell.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Super !
> 
> How about the provided bracelets ?
> 
> ;-)


Davosa has a much nicer bracelet. Although I never sized the bracelet on the Tisell, it's off and going on a perlon.

It's dark now and I can't get a good shot anymore, but here it is next to my subc.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow!!!

OK brother, you are taking it out of the park !!!! You also have the SubC!!!! Thank you for that as well. The lugs really are thinner, I like that.

Which of the two, Davosa and Tisell, produce a better homage to the real thing?   


Jellytime said:


> Davosa has a much nicer bracelet. Although I never sized the bracelet on the Tisell, it's off and going on a perlon.
> 
> It's dark now and I can't get a good shot anymore, but here it is next to my subc.


----------



## kesevol (Aug 27, 2014)

I see they offer the TISELL Bauhaus design 38mm 3H Date 9015 MIYOTA Automatic.
Any one here see it?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is mine,6H has more symmetry, imo. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

swissgmt said:


> Someone earlier in the thread asked about the water resistance of the Marine Dive. I can report that I have successfully showered with and swam with mine:
> 
> View attachment 6389289
> 
> ...


Thanks for that !

It's good to know. It is supposed to be tested to the rated 200m, according to a reply on a Spanish forum.

Regards,


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Chronopolis:
Can you furnish the Tissel site. Kinda/sorta intrested

X traindriver Art


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

I received Tisell Pilot Type A watch yesterday. I was expected better quality. Maybe I expected too much. The website shown the lume is blue but I'm disappointed to found out that it was green. Overall it does not look like cheap China made watch. I wished it continue to came with the rivet leather strap.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sanfong said:


> I received Tisell Pilot Type A watch yesterday. I was expected better quality. Maybe I expected too much. The website shown the lume is blue but I'm disappointed to found out that it was green. Overall it does not look like cheap China made watch. I wished it continue to came with the rivet leather strap.


What strap did you receive with yours?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooops... it seems that TISELL might have to come out with a new design to add to their handwinders catalogue...

I just came across this @ Ehem...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any comparisons yet between Tisells's Bauhaus and the GT&FQ M005 Automatic Watch Arabic Silver White Dial Bauhaus Style 9015 MIYOTA from Sea-Gull?








New GT&FQ M005 Automatic Wrist Rider Watch by MIYOTA 9015 Movement Arabic Silver White Dial Bauhaus Style Watch

Sea-Gull has some other interesting Bauhaus designs in their GT&FQ Watch line
GT&FQ Watch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice. Found these where? What's "ehem"? 
Ehem dot com?
I tried - nothing there. Doesn't exist.



Ed.YANG said:


> Ooops... it seems that TISELL might have to come out with a new design to add to their handwinders catalogue...
> 
> I just came across this @ Ehem...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

It''s here...
https://good-stuffs.3dcartstores.co...echanical-wristwatch-retro-styled-_p_240.html

i didn't post the link... was to prevent spoiling every Tisell fans enthusiasms...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I had to sign for this today. Can't wait until Friday morning.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Took this beauty to Bali and the Gili islands last week


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

mannal said:


> I had to sign for this today. Can't wait until Friday morning.
> 
> View attachment 6411353


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Officially, I don't know.



Jellytime said:


> View attachment 6415241


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

wife's tisell on a nato strap


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

mannal said:


> Officially, I don't know.


And unofficially?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> And unofficially?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Flieger near cockpit


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I saw the green and blue marine divers at manbu under the Parnis brand.

They look very similar based on the pictures, but I'm not sure what movement Parnis is using.


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

rabustam04 said:


> wife's tisell on a nato strap
> 
> View attachment 6415553
> View attachment 6415577


Is that the natostrapsco purple heart strap? I have that strap and can't find anything it goes that well with. Guess I'll have to place another order with Tisell.

Tapatalked


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ultrasuperninja said:


> Is that the natostrapsco purple heart strap? I have that strap and can't find anything it goes that well with. Guess I'll have to place another order with Tisell.


Ah, I love our WIS logic :

'Nothing suits my $10 strap. Better buy a $170 watch to go with it.'


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

The Mulberry NATO


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Ah, I love our WIS logic :
> 
> 'Nothing suits my $10 strap. Better buy a $170 watch to go with it.'


I bought this Speidel fabric plaid strap for another watch...looks great on the Tisell of course, so it might be hijacked for a while. Might have to get another in the future :think:


----------



## Totoro-san (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey All, I've just bought the Tisell Bauhaus watch and eagerly waiting for it to arrive! I've been looking at watch straps to go with it and was wondering what you all would recommend. Do alligator embossed or croc watches suit the minimalism of the watch? I'm quite drawn towards dark blue/navy leather straps as a more interesting substitute for black and do looking at a Hirsch blue alligator strap. However having now educated myself on straps, I'm also quite tempted to go for a Horween shell cordovan in the popular Colour #8 version (from Jankoxxx). The other minimalist option is the Nomos Horween shell cordovan strap in black. Which one would you pick? Are there any blue or #8 straps that you would recommend?

The Janko ones are quite thin at 1.7 mm. Not sure how durable it would be for everyday wear.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Totoro-san said:


> Hey All, I've just bought the Tisell Bauhaus watch and eagerly waiting for it to arrive! I've been looking at watch straps to go with it and was wondering what you all would recommend. Do alligator embossed or croc watches suit the minimalism of the watch? I'm quite drawn towards dark blue/navy leather straps as a more interesting substitute for black and do looking at a Hirsch blue alligator strap. However having now educated myself on straps, I'm also quite tempted to go for a Horween shell cordovan in the popular Colour #8 version (from Jankoxxx). The other minimalist option is the Nomos Horween shell cordovan strap in black. Which one would you pick? Are there any blue or #8 straps that you would recommend?
> 
> The Janko ones are quite thin at 1.7 mm. Not sure how durable it would be for everyday wear.


Real shell cordovan is exceptionally strong and durable. Shoes made of this stuff are likely to outlive the owner with proper care.

This Bauhaus style looks great on many different types of straps, so its more of a personal opinion.

I myself, thus far, like very much the look of Perlon, followed by a leather, a non-stitched leather one (similar to Hirsch Scandic) and also some NATOs.

Plus of course the Speidel above.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,I am looking for an everyday beater watch below 42mm.I was all set on buying the squale atmos 20 classic but then i saw and read about this Tisell Sub Ceramic homage and now i am very confused?Could anyone please help me choose the best one?I want something reliable,accurate and value.
Is squale worth the extra 200? anyone with experience with both please share your opinions?
Thanks and Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Look also to Davosa Ternos Diver. 
Obviously it is your choice and your money. All these three watches are just copy (homage) of Rolex. Squale and Davosa are swiss made, Tisell is not but the price is reasonable. I would save the money and go with Tisell because there is always the risk that after some time you will be annoyed with the homage of Rolex and you may want to get rid of it. So you will not lose that much money with Tisell I would say...


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks,Davosa looks very good and tempting but the price is too much.what if i buy used squale for $350-400 worth it?.
Also what other watch would you recommend apart from homages with Ceramic bezel,saphire,good & reliable movement and price under $500.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Came with a different strap, which I like better than the one in the image. I have to say, for the money, it is a nice watch.











mannal said:


> View attachment 6415705


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Merry Xmas from the 40mm Pilot.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

mannal said:


> Came with a different strap, which I like better than the one in the image. I have to say, for the money, it is a nice watch.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6429394&d=1451052823"]
> 
> ...


Can you upload a few more pics of this watch please


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

rabustam04 said:


> Can you upload a few more pics of this watch please


Here you go. Pardon my dust and shaky hands. I just woke up 

This is a fine watch and my expectations were met. I've been following this thread since day one and it's hard to find a negative post mixed in with the all praise Tisell is getting. I'm also impressed with how Tisell adjusts his offerings on-the-fly to meet customer requests/demands.

The watch and strap are both comfortable to wear. I have 7.5 wrists and the lugs seem perfect. The strap looks like the one on the 43mm Auto Pilot but wears well. I was worried about the bulky strap on my wrist but I have no issues with it at all. The watch winds as expected and it appears to be running ok. I'll stick it on the timer after I have my coffee.

Edit:
Stuck it on the Ace Timer for a bit. Looks like it is running +15 face-up, +16 crown-up and +25 crown-down. Keep in mind, I have my Ace Time on Auto and I'm no expert. Pretty much meets my expectations for an affordable hand-wind watch. I'll check again after a few weeks of winding. With the exception of the crown-down numbers, this is pretty much the same thing I saw with my Hamilton Khaki mechanical when I timed it last week.


----------



## smoothsweephand (Sep 11, 2012)

This thread got my attention. I m doing some more research. Looking at the images the watches appear to be very nice for the price.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if the 43mm A-type Flieger is available? It's been re-titled "Sold Out", but I can add it to my cart.


----------



## Piotr Glinka (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi guys
i want to buy a Tisell 3310 Tourbillon watch
Any idea where could i buy it? all websites look out of stock.

Or for that matter, any other cheap (<500$) tourbillon watch


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I forgot to mention one important thing. This was a Christmas present from my wife  She loves to support my addiction, whenever possible.



mannal said:


> Here you go. Pardon my dust and shaky hands. I just woke up
> 
> This is a fine watch and my expectations were met. I've been following this thread since day one and it's hard to find a negative post mixed in with the all praise Tisell is getting. I'm also impressed with how Tisell adjusts his offerings on-the-fly to meet customer requests/demands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Piotr Glinka said:


> ...i want to buy a Tisell 3310 Tourbillon watch...


Tisell Tourbillon is not for export... seller is concerned about damages to such "delicate" movement in the shipping process which will pose a lost to his cost if there are any damages claimed by overseas buyer.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi,I am looking for an everyday beater watch below 42mm.I was all set on buying the squale atmos 20 classic but then i saw and read about this Tisell Sub Ceramic homage and now i am very confused?Could anyone please help me choose the best one?I want something reliable,accurate and value.
> Is squale worth the extra 200? anyone with experience with both please share your opinions?
> Thanks and Merry Christmas Everyone!





AndyAaron said:


> Look also to Davosa Ternos Diver.
> Obviously it is your choice and your money. All these three watches are just copy (homage) of Rolex. Squale and Davosa are swiss made, Tisell is not but the price is reasonable. I would save the money and go with Tisell because there is always the risk that after some time you will be annoyed with the homage of Rolex and you may want to get rid of it. So you will not lose that much money with Tisell I would say...


@ the price of 200ish USD$, Tisell have the ability to take knocks and bashes as well as brushes against any environment that comes into your mind.
Any others, be it Squale, Steinhart, or DAVOSA... any dings or cracks or scratches will make you concerned about what kind of damage will the wounds develop further...


----------



## Piotr Glinka (Dec 26, 2015)

Ed.YANG said:


> Tisell Tourbillon is not for export... seller is concerned about damages to such "delicate" movement in the shipping process which will pose a lost to his cost if there are any damages claimed by overseas buyer.


does that mean that any tourbillon mechanisms (in <700$ range) are vulnerable to flying by airplane?


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Well... this topic was previously discussed...
The seller thought so... along with other concerns.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

The most bang for buck "hulk" with snow flake vibe.

Keep the Tisell sprit alive with your wrist shots.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tisell Hulk is excellent value for money!


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Guys, you need to stop it. There is no way a homage can be so good quality whilst being accused of being a luxury fake. I look at my 40 mm pilot and wonder what dog luck I had to chance upon this looked down upon high quality watch which makes me smile everytime I use it. And all your pics of the sub are not helping. And Mr Oh answering my emails so promptly is not helpful. I hate this thread.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice! I like the Tisell dial better because of the less writing and lack of logo, but the Rolex bezel better for the grayer markings.



Maxy said:


> Tisell Hulk is excellent value for money!


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Nice! I like the Tisell dial better because of the less writing and lack of logo, but the Rolex bezel better for the grayer markings.


The grey-er markings you speak of... is "deposited platinum"










Nice touch. But I'm sure we all dun need that in our beautiful ceramic bezels dun we?

We rather Mr Oh keeps it at below USD200


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

LOL. I don't like it for the platinum. I like it because it matches the bracelet and case color. Doesn't have to be platinum. At least I'm pretty sure Deep Blue isn't using platinum on my Master 1000 bezel that looks the same color.



dynamo23 said:


> The grey-er markings you speak of... is "deposited platinum"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

This thread is poisonous. Made me want to buy at least 3 marine dive and 1 fleiger.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Joining the Fleiger brigade who have upgraded to Stowa straps 










Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

This has been a great thread, and thanks to all the pics and reviews I've just ordered a black sub. For £135 for a miyoto, sapphire, and ceramic bezel you really can't go wrong... Now I'm off strap shopping for it


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it just me or is the Tisell's AR coating better than Rolex?!? :-s

Either way, I know very well that Tisell cannot match the level of finish, nor should they attempt whilst charging only 1/40[SUP]th[/SUP] of the price, but the look of it for this price plus of course the numerous comments are just fantastic. Trying hard to resist, if I didn't have cash flow issues at the moment, I would've probably ended up buying another 3-4 Tisells at least, the same as when I first discovered Orient Star and 2-3 years later ended up with a box full of them :-x



Maxy said:


> Tisell Hulk is excellent value for money!


Ermm...you have a Rolex Hulk and got the Tisell?!? b-) Was it out of curiosity or.......


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Here comes my contribution to this thread here we go i let the pics do the talking for me!!!!










































and here we go with comparsion shots with the SKX007/009(sorry that i dont have an Rollie to compare)



























thickness check with the SKX`s














i am very satisfied with the watch i think i will go and buy also the Blue dial with the black ceramic and no Cyclops
for my Son!!(and of course i will also wear it )


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> OK, mleok and simplewatchman,
> 
> I think you were the ones saying that have a Rolex, either a 114060 or a 116610. Could you please compare side to side with pictures? I am under the impression that the Tisell has narrower lugs.
> 
> ...


Dear goyoneuff, as requested, Tisell Sub 9015 black & Rolex Sub 114060 side by side pics.











































The outer edge between the lugs of the Tisell is about 26 mm. My current Rolex 114060 is about 27.5 mm. My friend's old 14060 (2 liners) is about 24.5 mm.

Lug to lug of Tisell is 47.5 mm, old 14060 is about 47 mm, and 114060 is about 48 mm.

Hope the above answer your questions. ;-)


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dan83bz said:


> Ermm...you have a Rolex Hulk and got the Tisell?!? b-) Was it out of curiosity or.......


Show the wife Tisell and its price and then wear Rolex daily and she would think its Tisell all the time!


----------



## drgnclwk (Dec 7, 2015)

I keep forgetting to look through this thread. Good to see they have a flieger option I'll have to consider.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Maxy said:


> Show the wife Tisell and its price and then wear Rolex daily and she would think its Tisell all the time!


Then, later, say, "I'm thinking of another Rolex. It won't cost any more than the other one." Ahem.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

The Subs are that awesome. My 2 Tisell subs are probably the most bang for buck affordables i've got. Only a slight pity they look way too similar to a Rollie Sub. If only the Tisell subs had different hands, that would've been great.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> The Subs are that awesome. My 2 Tisell subs are probably the most bang for buck affordables i've got. Only a slight pity they look way too similar to a Rollie Sub. If only the Tisell subs had different hands, that would've been great.


A number of folks have modded the hands. The posts are earlier in the thread. It's a little harder to source 9015 hands but there are a decent number of options out there.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Just checking, how difficult or easy is it to adjust the strap length of the Tisell Marine Dive? Any special toola needed?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> The Subs are that awesome. My 2 Tisell subs are probably the most bang for buck affordables i've got. Only a slight pity they look way too similar to a Rollie Sub. If only the Tisell subs had different hands, that would've been great.


Agreed. If Tisell can make a non-date version with MilSub hands, the rest unchange, I might buy 2-3 pieces of such design. Lol.

I am now looking around for MilSub homages with ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Agreed. If Tisell can make a non-date version with MilSub hands, the rest unchange, I might buy 2-3 pieces of such design. Lol.
> 
> I am now looking around for MilSub homages with ceramic bezel insert.


Yep completely agree on that one! I'd be all over that!

Never been a fan of the merc hands personally, nor the date cyclops (or whatever you call it), so that would be a perfect combo.

Having said that I just ordered one last week anyway as it's too cheap not too and you lot posting glowing reviews and sexy photos had me intrigued!

I may end up flipping it as I'm doing an eta powered black bay build, but we'll see... I've already ordered 2 straps for it and it'll be the only 20mm lugger I've got so who knows. Can't wait to see what it's like though.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

narofx said:


> Just checking, how difficult or easy is it to adjust the strap length of the Tisell Marine Dive? Any special toola needed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No special tools needed at all, unless you are talking about opening the back case.

If you have some small screwdrivers, the one for tightening the screws of spectacles, should be good enough.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

From emailing him...
My Question
*His reply
*
Can add one additional spare blue dial?
* Yes, Possible US$10

*Spare no cyclops sapphire crystal
*US$30*

Will you be having a no-date version coming up?
* -Sorry, I have no plan

*we could just get a normal sub, have the extra blue dial n the no cyclops crystal that we can easily swap out in any case that we need to switch to a dssd or dssd blue dial look


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

kuang89 said:


> From emailing him...
> My Question
> *His reply
> *
> ...


Or just buy 2?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I ordered mine cant wait

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kuang89 said:


> Question to Tisell - Will you be having a no-date version coming up?
> Answer - Sorry, I have no plan


Aww, I hope that Mr Tisell will change his mind.

I would love get my hands on a non-date MilSub homage with ceramic bezel insert. I think quite a few members here will agree.

But I also understand that the bigger majority here would prefer the one with date display.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

narofx said:


> Or just buy 2?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


sorry dude, have only one wrist...


----------



## sfxc60 (Jan 4, 2016)

Where can I order a Tisell? The website requires u to become a member, is this legit?Is this what everybody uses?

Welcome to joyful online shopping!

there is also a buying agency called buyingkorea too.

Can I buy it in Seoul while on holiday there?


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

sfxc60 said:


> Where can I order a Tisell? The website requires u to become a member, is this legit?Is this what everybody uses?
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> ...


I did made an account and ordered it shipped yesterday

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No special tools needed at all, unless you are talking about opening the back case.
> 
> If you have some small screwdrivers, the one for tightening the screws of spectacles, should be good enough.


Thanks! Neither me nor my family members wear specs, so don't have those small screw drivers. But i think i should go and buy a set. Dont think it cost a lot.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

kuang89 said:


> sorry dude, have only one wrist...


We do have 365 days a year..  haha..


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

narofx said:


> Thanks! Neither me nor my family members wear specs, so don't have those small screw drivers. But i think i should go and buy a set. Dont think it cost a lot.


Might even consider a watch tool kit. About $15 on Amazon, and even less on Ebay. Good investment for the long term


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Guys Good morning,
so i am looking to change the Hands of my "HULK"
so meanwhile i only found one supplier MCWWW who offers them not cheap
but at least something if you guys have also a link where to find them i will be really happy 
if you could post it here!
thanks her goes the link:
MotorCity WatchWorks | Hands for Citizen Miyota


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Might even consider a watch tool kit. About $15 on Amazon, and even less on Ebay. Good investment for the long term


Any brand which you would recommend?

I saw the following 2 which I think is decent on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Antimagnetic-...id=1452062911&sr=8-14&keywords=watch+tool+kit

http://www.amazon.com/Repair-Danibo...qid=1452062911&sr=8-4&keywords=watch+tool+kit


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

narofx said:


> Any brand which you would recommend?
> 
> I saw the following 2 which I think is decent on Amazon:
> 
> ...


I think a lot in that price range are pretty similar, and may be sourcing pieces from the same places. I just picked one that had decent reviews


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

It is very easy. Just get the proper screwdriver, a 1.6mm blade precision screwdriver, the type that is used for RoL3X bracelets. Once you have figured out a decent length, meaning amount of links you need, close the last link and try the watch in your wrist. My rule of thumb is leave one pinky space between the bracelet and your wrist at the base of the wrist. For tiny wrists like mine, four links on the 6 o'clock position is what we need so the clasp gets correctly positioned in the middle of the back wrist.

For fine tunning adjustment using the three options in the Easy-link type of bracelet that the Tisell Marine Dive has, you better unscrew one link of the bracelet, lie flat the bracelet again as if you were going to resize it again, but this time is to work on the fine adjustment of the Easy-link clasp. You can try different tools, but if you can get a Bergeon 6767F even better because the narrow tip will help you tremendously to move the pin/spring bar for the micro adjustment. This one works exactly as if you were removing or moving the spring bars from the lug of a watch.

Hope this helps !!!



narofx said:


> Just checking, how difficult or easy is it to adjust the strap length of the Tisell Marine Dive? Any special toola needed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Totally agree with your sir, 110 % !



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Agreed. If Tisell can make a non-date version with MilSub hands, the rest unchange, I might buy 2-3 pieces of such design. Lol.
> 
> I am now looking around for MilSub homages with ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Tisell Marine Dive super mini-review*

I hope to be able to make a full review one day, but in the meantime this would do:







 .

I think it is THE best value Sub-homage in any collection out there. For less than $200 bucks you get a very decent movement (and almost spot on in time keeping so far), Sapphire crystal with AR, great bezel action and color and lettering, very nice dial, hands, and overall look, very good bracelet... the only let down is the lume. It is not just a copy because there are more than enough differences like the case shape on the crown side, the crown guards thickness, the lug thickness, and the watch thickness: it is thinner and more flat case than the "other", giving it a very nice profile and comfort in your wrist. The overall shape is very nice and sits very confy on the wrist !

IMHO, The Tisell Marine Dive -(without the "R") is the best Value Sub-homage out there right now !


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> A number of folks have modded the hands. The posts are earlier in the thread. It's a little harder to source 9015 hands but there are a decent number of options out there.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


yeah but if i were to mod it, it would cost me almost half the price of the watch which makes it less attractive.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> yeah but if i were to mod it, it would cost me almost half the price of the watch which makes it less attractive.


Most handsets are 30-40usd, all the more reason to mod it yourself 

I agree, a pro would be more of an investment. On a brand new watch you probably don't need to replace the o rings etc so it's easy to mod. I've never babied any mods and so far so good. A cheapo watch for practice first might be another investment, too. You should watch it, though, modding can take watch love to a whole other level.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I've got no interest in the Sub copies, but the marine-style models sure look nice, if big at 44mm. Maybe I can see them the next time I visit Korea.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> It is very easy. Just get the proper screwdriver, a 1.6mm blade precision screwdriver, the type that is used for RoL3X bracelets. Once you have figured out a decent length, meaning amount of links you need, close the last link and try the watch in your wrist. My rule of thumb is leave one pinky space between the bracelet and your wrist at the base of the wrist. For tiny wrists like mine, four links on the 6 o'clock position is what we need so the clasp gets correctly positioned in the middle of the back wrist.
> 
> For fine tunning adjustment using the three options in the Easy-link type of bracelet that the Tisell Marine Dive has, you better unscrew one link of the bracelet, lie flat the bracelet again as if you were going to resize it again, but this time is to work on the fine adjustment of the Easy-link clasp. You can try different tools, but if you can get a Bergeon 6767F even better because the narrow tip will help you tremendously to move the pin/spring bar for the micro adjustment. This one works exactly as if you were removing or moving the spring bars from the lug of a watch.
> 
> Hope this helps !!!


Thanks for the detailed information. Greatly appreciate it. Just need to get a set of decent watch tool kit now.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

mullaissak said:


> Hello Guys Good morning,
> so i am looking to change the Hands of my "HULK"
> so meanwhile i only found one supplier MCWWW who offers them not cheap
> but at least something if you guys have also a link where to find them i will be really happy
> ...


Thanks for the link. This makes one another channel for options to folks who would like to have a different look rather than having one another Sub homage.

I wonder does this thought ever crossed anybody's mind... 
In creating vintage look, change the whole sapphire crystal totally to Domed Acrylic, spray a little clear dense yellowish model paint @ the internal of the Acrylic crystal such that when the dial is put back, the dense yellowish/orangish clear paint fades/tones down the bright effect of the greenish white lume?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Ed.YANG said:


> Thanks for the link. This makes one another channel for options to folks who would like to have a different look rather than having one another Sub homage.
> 
> I wonder does this thought ever crossed anybody's mind...
> In creating vintage look, change the whole sapphire crystal totally to Domed Acrylic, spray a little clear dense yellowish model paint @ the internal of the Acrylic crystal such that when the dial is put back, the dense yellowish/orangish clear paint fades/tones down the bright effect of the greenish white lume?


I've never heard of anyone painting a crystal like that. I'd check the seiko/007 and Invicta modding threads to see if they know or have a different suggestion. Lots of expertise there.

MCWW has a great and well-deserved reputation for their work.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I've never heard of anyone painting a crystal like that. I'd check the seiko/007 and Invicta modding threads to see if they know or have a different suggestion. Lots of expertise there...


My only concern will be how long can the clear paint hold against time.
In comparison of the surface, Acrylic, like those polycarbonate, polypropylene materials used in model cars should be able to hold clear paint much better than sapphire/mineral glass.

However, unlike model cars which after completion, we kept at home... Acrylic crystal with watches will be exposed to different temperatures due to different environment... i wonder will those paint... cracks?


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello found some more options i mean the price is almost the same just more to choose:
i mailed yesterday Tigerconcept and he told me that the DG2813 is compatible to miyota9015so here goes his links:
http://www.tiger-concept.com/hands.html

http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch-hands-snow-flake.html

Big KUDOS to [email protected] for his quick respnse and found also this on the bay:

items in store on eBay!

it is getting more interesting and i am more thinking into buying one more with Blue Dial and Black Bezel
and put on a Vintage Milsub Handset will look really smooth and diffrent or Golden Snowflakes lets see


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Tisell Marine Dive super mini-review*



goyoneuff said:


> I hope to be able to make a full review one day, but in the meantime this would do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you remove the cyclops from that yourself or did it come.like that?

I coukd only find one for sale with the cyclops on their site.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Tisell Marine Dive super mini-review*



Crezo said:


> Did you remove the cyclops from that yourself or did it come.like that?
> 
> I coukd only find one for sale with the cyclops on their site.


You just need to email them and ask for it.


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Tisell Marine Dive super mini-review*

Hello all. I am considering to purchase a Tisell black sub and I was wondering, which kind of dial is in this watch? Is it a matte black like in Orient Ray (dial which i am not so particularly keen on, as I own it currently...), sunburst or glossy, etc? Any knowledge would be helpful, because it's not easy to distinguish this feature from the photos. Thank you all beforehand.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tisell Marine Dive super mini-review*



Papillon said:


> Hello all. I am considering to purchase a Tisell black sub and I was wondering, which kind of dial is in this watch? Is it a matte black like in Orient Ray (dial which i am not so particularly keen on, as I own it currently...), sunburst or glossy, etc? Any knowledge would be helpful, because it's not easy to distinguish this feature from the photos. Thank you all beforehand.


It is glossy.


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I picked this up earlier today and I've been drooling over it ever since. The strap will be replaced and the rotor is loud, but for $145 it makes an absolute bargain.

40mm Tisell Power Reserve.


























Tapatalked


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

ultrasuperninja said:


> I picked this up earlier today and I've been drooling over it ever since. The strap will be replaced and the rotor is loud, but for $145 it makes an absolute bargain.
> 
> 40mm Tisell Power Reserve.
> 
> Tapatalked


Is this new or old? I don't see it on the english language site.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dynamo23 said:


> Merry Xmas from the 40mm Pilot.


Does the lume last long?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

mr_nobody said:


> Is this new or old? I don't see it on the english language site.


It isn't on the English site, and they won't ship it outside of Korea.

I adored it so much I had a friend purchase it and bring it back for me.

Tapatalked


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

ultrasuperninja said:


> It isn't on the English site, and they won't ship it outside of Korea.
> 
> I adored it so much I had a friend purchase it and bring it back for me.
> 
> Tapatalked


It's a seagull movement or what?


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

mr_nobody said:


> It's a seagull movement or what?


No, PTS 2b00.

Tapatalked


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Tisell Marine Dive super mini-review*



ironborn said:


> You just need to email them and ask for it.


Oh, too late now then  thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

That is not entirely correct. I emailed them asking to buy it and they sold it to me just fine and shipped it to Europe. It is very pretty indeed, especially on a blue leather croc. I wish it didn't have the date window at all but nothing is perfect I guess...



ultrasuperninja said:


> It isn't on the English site, and they won't ship it outside of Korea.
> 
> I adored it so much I had a friend purchase it and bring it back for me.
> 
> Tapatalked


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

thedius said:


> That is not entirely correct. I emailed them asking to buy it and they sold it to me just fine and shipped it to Europe. It is very pretty indeed, especially on a blue leather croc. I wish it didn't have the date window at all but nothing is perfect I guess...


They must've changed it recently, then. I inquired in the summer and it was no-go then. Glad they've turned around. It is a very nice piece.

Tapatalked


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

ultrasuperninja said:


> I picked this up earlier today and I've been drooling over it ever since. The strap will be replaced and the rotor is loud, but for $145 it makes an absolute bargain.
> 
> 40mm Tisell Power Reserve.
> 
> ...


Holy balls, that is immaculate. I would really appreciate a link, and I'd definitely love to see the full specs.

I commend you on a lovely purchase!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Tisell Marine Dive super mini-review*



Papillon said:


> Hello all. I am considering to purchase a Tisell black sub and I was wondering, which kind of dial is in this watch? Is it a matte black like in Orient Ray (dial which i am not so particularly keen on, as I own it currently...), sunburst or glossy, etc? Any knowledge would be helpful, because it's not easy to distinguish this feature from the photos. Thank you all beforehand.


It is glossy, almost as glossy as my Rolex Sub 114060.

Go ahead, you will not regret it, if you like the Sub genes. ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ultrasuperninja said:


> I picked this up earlier today and I've been drooling over it ever since. The strap will be replaced and the rotor is loud, but for $145 it makes an absolute bargain.
> 
> 40mm Tisell Power Reserve.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch with a fantastic price. |>


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

jamesGee said:


> Holy balls, that is immaculate. I would really appreciate a link, and I'd definitely love to see the full specs.
> 
> I commend you on a lovely purchase!


Pretty sure this is the only link...hope your korean is good!

Tisell


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mr_nobody said:


> Pretty sure this is the only link...hope your korean is good!
> 
> Tisell


Ooh, I like this one:







Option 1: black band; option 2: dark brown band.

I've gotten a lot of practice, with my biggest leap in pronouncing Hangul coming via a smartphone app.


----------



## 99BR0th3r (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine just arrived today. Resized it and took it out. Amazingly pleased with the watch. Worth every penny.

*sorry for the crap HP pictures.



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro-san (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm in the UK and my order seems to be stuck for customs. the EMS tracking page shows "8-Jan Unsuccessful delivery. Reason: Payment of charges". However no one actually came to deliver the package, and when I go online to the EMS website there is only a Chinese hotline number for customer service. Has anyone from the UK ordered from Tisell and how did you handle the customs charges?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't apologize for the pics. Looks awesome without the cyclops.


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Totoro-San,

In my experience (and from what I've been told by my local delivery office), the tracking service gets a little ahead of itself; unless you have a letter with an item code requesting payment of charges, no delivery will have been attempted. As such, it's just a case of waiting for the letter, paying the charges (which can be done online), and then either requesting delivery or collecting from the delivery office.

PITA I know, particularly when you know it's in the country but this is just one of the unexpected joys of buying outside of the EU! &#55357;&#56841; I got my first one through without a hitch but got stung for the second; still a hell of a deal!



Totoro-san said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in the UK and my order seems to be stuck for customs. the EMS tracking page shows "8-Jan Unsuccessful delivery. Reason: Payment of charges". However no one actually came to deliver the package, and when I go online to the EMS website there is only a Chinese hotline number for customer service. Has anyone from the UK ordered from Tisell and how did you handle the customs charges?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

lumens electrica said:


> Hi Totoro-San, In my experience (and from what I've been told by my local delivery office), the tracking service gets a little ahead of itself; unless you have a letter with an item code requesting payment of charges, no delivery will have been attempted. As such, it's just a case of waiting for the letter, paying the charges (which can be done online), and then either requesting delivery or collecting from the delivery office. PITA I know, particularly when you know it's in the country but this is just one of the unexpected joys of buying outside of the EU! �� I got my first one through without a hitch but got stung for the second; still a hell of a deal!


 Another UK member here. What charge did you have to pay as a matter of interest?


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Just under £20; afraid I can't remember the breakdown of the charges but I think it was based on a declared value of $85, though I could be mistaken.



trott3r said:


> Another UK member here. What charge did you have to pay as a matter of interest?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> OK, mleok and simplewatchman,
> 
> I think you were the ones saying that have a Rolex, either a 114060 or a 116610. Could you please compare side to side with pictures? I am under the impression that the Tisell has narrower lugs.
> 
> ...


These are some comparison photos.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Ooh, I like this one:
> View attachment 6596802
> 
> Option 1: black band; option 2: dark brown band.


Sign me up!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Think Tisell would make an Explorer I with correctly-sized hands?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Think Tisell would make an Explorer II with correctly-sized hands?


The hands on the Explorer II are fine, it's the Explorer I that has short hands.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

I can't believe their flieger looks so close to Stowa's. I have a Stowa and it unnerves me .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

hal9e3 said:


> I can't believe their flieger looks so close to Stowa's. I have a Stowa and it unnerves me .


I thought the flieger style was basically prescribed in German military orders as a standard for pilot watches. There's also the Type A and Type B dials. It's not copyrighted, so any watch brand can use it.

(Am I right? This is just what I've gathered from WUS&#8230; "Wusdom", I guess)


----------



## jschall (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm in love with TISELL flieger 40mm. Anyone purchase from the U.S.?


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Im waitong on my sub to come in

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tisell Sub on Tisell Pilot Leather Strap.. the combinations are simply amazing..


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

hal9e3 said:


> I can't believe their flieger looks so close to Stowa's. I have a Stowa and it unnerves me .





















I can't believe their flieger looks so close to Stowa's. I have a Tisell and I'm gleefully rubbing my hands at how good a deal i gotten myself!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

dynamo23 said:


> Tisell Sub on Tisell Pilot Leather Strap.. the combinations are simply amazing..


That looks Superb!! Really wish I'd known you could order these without the cyclops, looks so much cleaner.

My tracking says it hit the UK a few days ago, and I've got a guy in the states making me a strap which is nearly done, now it's just the waiting game!


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

Would you guys buy the Orient Mako USA or the Tisell sub? I find it hard to wear a fake Rolex clone with the mercedes hands.


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

johnto1999 said:


> Would you guys buy the Orient Mako USA or the Tisell sub? I find it hard to wear a fake Rolex clone with the mercedes hands.


Is there a question here?










Sent from iPhone


----------



## 99BR0th3r (Jun 22, 2015)

Another one to sway you over.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

johnto1999 said:


> Would you guys buy the Orient Mako USA or the Tisell sub? I find it hard to wear a fake Rolex clone with the mercedes hands.


I would say this is valid question however the answer is only up to you. Mako USA is great model with saphire crystal and inhouse movement. Tissel is affordable Sub homage with all pros and cons of homage watches. If you do not like "fake" Rolex with mercedes hand, the answer is simple: go with Orient.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Last i checked, there's no Rollie that looks like this










The Sea Dweller does not have cyclops, but has a matt dial and 60mins full of minute markers on the bezel

The Submariner has a prominent cyclops and maxi dial

Well, we have the best of both worlds and are more than glad with it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

johnto1999 said:


> Would you guys buy the Orient Mako USA or the Tisell sub? I find it hard to wear a fake Rolex clone with the mercedes hands.


Tisell.

I have the "real thing" but I don't care at all about wearing "fake". b-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

johnto1999 said:


> Would you guys buy the Orient Mako USA or the Tisell sub? I find it hard to wear a fake Rolex clone with the mercedes hands.


Neither, because I've already got an SKX009 and don't need another diver.


----------



## kilicturan (Jul 11, 2015)

Is there any UK buyers of Tisell? What is the custom tax(payment) and VAT for it? Did you face any problems?


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine is still in process but my friend from Birmingham received it few days ago.No taxes or VAT coz the seller marked it as a gift.Don't worry just close your eyes and pull the trigger!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Can't wait for mine to get here! Keep the pictures coming everyone! Should be here next week sometime, according to tracking it's already in the country. Maybe stuck in customs, though crossing my fingers that that's not the case.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I opted for the Tisell over the mako usa. Got the blue and love it. It's a little dressier and I wear my original mako or ray more casually. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi any chance you could put Side by side pictures of Ray/Mako and Tisell sub? Thanks



accidentalsuccess said:


> I opted for the Tisell over the mako usa. Got the blue and love it. It's a little dressier and I wear my original mako or ray more casually.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Sure. Obviously I love orient. 

Left to right: modded mako, blue Tisell, stock blue mako, orange ray. Obviously I like affordable variety. 










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Sure. Obviously I love orient.
> 
> Left to right: modded mako, blue Tisell, stock blue mako, orange ray. Obviously I like affordable variety.
> 
> ...


Of all the Mako I had seen and handled, I think the blue Mako is the most beautiful, imho.

I hope one day Orient can come up a blue but non date and day version, making the day pusher redundant, have all the 12, 3, 6, 9 makers in place, upgrade the mineral crystal to sapphire, and all the rest remain the same. That version will be a winner, at least to me. :-d


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

The blue is my first automatic and has a special place in my heart. I am a sucker for symmetry, that's why the 6H Bauhaus is one of my favorite watches, too. 


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Crezo said:


> That looks Superb!! Really wish I'd known you could order these without the cyclops, looks so much cleaner.
> 
> My tracking says it hit the UK a few days ago, and I've got a guy in the states making me a strap which is nearly done, now it's just the waiting game!
> 
> View attachment 6612146


Who is making the stap do they have a website?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Of all the Mako I had seen and handled, I think the blue Mako is the most beautiful, imho.
> 
> I hope one day Orient can come up a blue but non date and day version, making the day pusher redundant, have all the 12, 3, 6, 9 makers in place, upgrade the mineral crystal to sapphire, and all the rest remain the same. That version will be a winner, at least to me. :-d


No doubt. I bought myself a black Ray, and then shortly after purchased the blue Mako for my father for Xmas. Wished I'd gotten the blue Mako for myself instead of the Ray.

I'd be happy if they's just put a sapphire crystal and better bracelet on it.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

I hope one day Orient can come up a blue but non date and day version, making the day pusher redundant, have all the 12, 3, 6, 9 makers in place, upgrade the mineral crystal to sapphire, and all the rest remain the same. That version will be a winner, at least to me. :-d[/QUOTE]

+1

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

jschall said:


> I'm in love with TISELL flieger 40mm. Anyone purchase from the U.S.?


I'm in the USA, and I have a 40mm Flieger. It's easily the best value for money watch purchase that I've ever made. I would recommend that you plan/expect to replace the strap immediately, as the poor quality strap detracts from an otherwise brilliant watch. I got a riveted flieger strap from STOWA with a deployant clasp for about $50 and it pairs amazingly well.

Mr. Tisell ships very quickly and I would expect receive the package in 7-12 days time depending on customs. USPS will typically require a direct signature for international airmail, but I didn't get hit with any customs charge on any of my Tisells.

Beware, the old slogan from Lay's Potato Chips, "Betcha can't eat just one", should be re-appropriated to Tisell.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I know it's in this thread somewhere, but this thread has exploded. What is the email address we can use to contact Mr. Tisell? I want to inquire about this model:

http://m.tisell.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=37&cate_no=4&display_group=1#none


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone got any decent real-life photos of or user opinions on the new 40mm Miyota 90S5 pilot watch?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^I have one. The website pics are pretty much spot on. Fit and finish are very good for the price. Of course, the engine is excellent. It's also a pretty thin watch (due to low water resistance) so it is light and comfy on the wrist. I actually kept it on the factory strap which I rarely do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

rochoa21 said:


> Who is making the stap do they have a website?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


It's from BCLeatherWorks on ETSY, they don't currently have a site from the looks of it. But they can make what you like and at really good prices for custom straps too.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thans

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mleok said:


> These are some comparison photos.





dynamo23 said:


> Last i checked, there's no Rollie that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the cyclops and date and minor text changes, they look essentially the same to me.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> Other than the cyclops and date and minor text changes, they look essentially the same to me.


The lugs appear to be closer to the older Submariner.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Other than the cyclops and date and minor text changes, they look essentially the same to me.


Exactly. The hands, markers, bezel edge, font for the bezel numbers, extra text on the dial, and case all look the same. The bracelet is the same style, too.

If someone asks about it, I imagine the questioning would go like this:
"Hey, is that a Rolex?"
"No, it's a Tisell."
"Never heard of it. So it's fake?"
"No, it's Korean."
"Ah. Sure looks like a Rolex. You sure it's not fake?"


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Exactly. The hands, markers, bezel edge, font for the bezel numbers, extra text on the dial, and case all look the same. The bracelet is the same style, too.
> 
> If someone asks about it, I imagine the questioning would go like this:
> "Hey, is that a Rolex?"
> ...


I just keep thinking that this sub homage, as with the "Seagull" Seamaster AT, is simply a catalogue piece designed to exact or nearly exact specs of a particular Rolex sub, used by legit businesses and forgers/replica producers. As in, you have the option of putting Rolex or <your brand here> on dial, crown, and case back.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Still, as much as I dislike yet another Sub "homage", I'd be all over those marine chronometer-style watches like I pictured a few posts back. I liked the style before, then after seeing an exhibition here in DC of some of the earliest ship's chronometers, I decided that it would be my next style of mechanical watch.

Then we got my Apple Watch and all the other potential watch purchases went from the back burner to the freezer.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> I just keep thinking that this sub homage, as with the "Seagull" Seamaster AT, is simply a catalogue piece designed to exact or nearly exact specs of a particular Rolex sub, used by legit businesses and forgers/replica producers. As in, you have the option of putting Rolex or <your brand here> on dial, crown, and case back.


The impression I get is that the Tisell shares many of the same components as the Parnis homages, with the exception that they seem to be assembled with more care and may use nicer movements than is typically used in a Parnis. It is clear that Parnis in turn is closely linked to the production of fakes, as there have been many reports of people buying Parnis homages and receiving watches with branded components, like a Rolex signed crown.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry I don't wanna start a new thread just need some help,I am looking for some good quality budget friendly 20-22 mm straps for my watches.Please let me know the best websites to buy from that offer worldwide shipping?
Thanks


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Sorry I don't wanna start a new thread just need some help,I am looking for some good quality budget friendly 20-22 mm straps for my watches.Please let me know the best websites to buy from that offer worldwide shipping?
> Thanks


You might want to try Cincy Strap Works - Collections.

I just ordered the latest 22mm Black Regimental & Blue Argyle, which will be coming in this few days.
















This is the first time I ordered from Cincy. So if you don't mind waiting, I will let you know about the quality, which seems to garner a lot of support from the members here.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd give Strapcode.com a try too, pretty much every style you could want and a wide range if budgets. I've had a few from them, and their MiLTAT range is really great quakity


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks these do look nice,but i have already ordered 10 nato straps of china.I am looking for new leather straps for my few watches.Any good websites?



SimpleWatchMan said:


> You might want to try Cincy Strap Works â€" Collections.
> 
> I just ordered the latest 22mm Black Regimental & Blue Argyle, which will be coming in this few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry double post.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks these do look nice,but i have already ordered 10 nato straps of china.I am looking for new leather straps for my few watches.Any good websites?


Sorry, can't help you on leather cause I am a bracelet guy. Leather seems to be always the last priority for me.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Strapcode and watchgecko are both good for leather


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I like Hirsch and bradystraps. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just got mine really nice watch

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

On the tracking page it says unsuccessful delivery yesterday. I hope they'll try again today!


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Did anyone try to pop the bezel (entire bezel ring, not referring to purely the ceramic insert) off their Tisell subs? 

Does it pops off the same way as a Rollie with a butter knife applied at the bezel groove near the lugs?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope more people will do this mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cirdec said:


> I hope more people will do this mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somehow, your picture seems to be the best representation of my deep impression I had, when I handled my friend's Hulk about 4 weeks back.

Very well taken wrist shot. Angle of the light reflected from green dial face is almost perfect. :-!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> I just keep thinking that this sub homage, as with the "Seagull" Seamaster AT, is simply a catalogue piece designed to exact or nearly exact specs of a particular Rolex sub, used by legit businesses and forgers/replica producers. As in, you have the option of putting Rolex or <your brand here> on dial, crown, and case back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeah I'd be pretty sure that's where all these parts come from, especially given the level of finish of some of the high end fakes these days.

I've actually ordered a load of BB parts from a Chinese site that will sell you a BB (let's call it a 'mega homage') but I chose to have a custom printed dial for myself to make it a one off - and ordered an eta movement from a reputable source that is not in China to build into it.

So there are lots of companies out there that you can by the parts and custom build into something as you want - or have as a 'mega himage' so I would presume a lot of these companies do exactly that, and just have their brand name printed on it.

I coukd be wrong, but I don't see why a company would go to the expense of making a pretty much exact clone and manufacturing it all themselves when they could just do this.

They may well assemble it themselves so they know what they're sending out to their customers though to ensure a bit of quality control mind.

Either way, l love the look of these so I'm cool with that


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

ironborn said:


> On the tracking page it says unsuccessful delivery yesterday. I hope they'll try again today!


Almost 7 PM and still no delivery man. Do they always give up after first try? Does anyone know how I check where the parcel currently is?


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

If its in the usa, yes they only try once and they you need to go to usps. They need a signature

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

rochoa21 said:


> If its in the usa, yes they only try once and they you need to go to usps. They need a signature
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I am in Norway. EDIT; I need to learn to google before I post. I figured out who handles EMS parcels in Norway so I guess they took it back to my local post office when they couldn't deliver it.
Strange that I didn't get a slip in my mailbox or an automated text of some kind. That usually happens.


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Exactly. The hands, markers, bezel edge, font for the bezel numbers, extra text on the dial, and case all look the same. The bracelet is the same style, too.
> 
> If someone asks about it, I imagine the questioning would go like this:
> "Hey, is that a Rolex?"
> ...


I don't own a Tisell myself but if I got the impression somebody was belittling me for my watch choice, the conversation would be a lot shorter than that.

I've got no issues whatsoever with what Tisell and other homage makers do. If I saw a Tisell Sub on somebody's wrist I would probably take more of an interest simply because it's an uncommon brand.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

My thought is if i wanted a watch to be ponded off as rolex it would say rolex not some other brand plus most people i run into do not know anything about watches

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Henraa said:


> I don't own a Tisell myself but if I got the impression somebody was belittling me for my watch choice, the conversation would be a lot shorter than that.
> 
> I've got no issues whatsoever with what Tisell and other homage makers do. If I saw a Tisell Sub on somebody's wrist I would probably take more of an interest simply because it's an uncommon brand.


I can count the number of WISes I've met with one hand. And I don't even need all my fingers.

I can buy things for myself and not anyone else, but I also don't want to be taken for more of an idiot than I already am. I'd be fine with a Tisell "Sub" with a different bezel, dial, hands, and case.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Henraa said:


> I don't own a Tisell myself but if I got the impression somebody was belittling me for my watch choice, the conversation would be a lot shorter than that.


No doubt. The kind of people that would look down on someone because they are wearing a Tisell sub are not the kind of petty people I would want to associate with. LOL


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Went and picked it up this morning. Very happy!


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

Those are slick,ordered me a green sub for the fun of it ,should be here Friday 
it looks badass and I dont own any green watches..so why not. I dont sweat what other
people thing ,its not whats on your wrist that matters its whats in your wallet...


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> I can count the number of WISes I've met with one hand. And I don't even need all my fingers.
> 
> I can buy things for myself and not anyone else, but I also don't want to be taken for more of an idiot than I already am. I'd be fine with a Tisell "Sub" with a different bezel, dial, hands, and case.


Fair enough. I have no problem with it as I already said and am looking into possibly getting one within the next 12 months. I'd love a Rolex Sub as I think they look awesome, but the inflated price is out of my range with a young family at the moment. I'd never buy a fake but a tastefully produced homage I think provides a satisfactory alternative to the real thing without passing itself off as something it isn't.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Some pics of my Bauhaus 6H on a Milanese mesh bracelet.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice!! Is that manual wind? Also are those blued hands or bkack, hard to tell from the pic. Always loved the look of these bauhaus style watches, incident realise tissel made one.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Very nice!! Is that manual wind? Also are those blued hands or bkack, hard to tell from the pic.


Miyota 9015 so hacking, hand winding and 28.8k/highbeat automatic. Hands are blued. Strap is aftermarket (it comes on leather).


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, The Tisell divers look amazing and are great value for the price, my only concern is how genuine is the WR of 200m? I want to get one for my son, but he will want to wear it in the sea. Has anyone tested the WR? Regards,BigEd


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

For those who sent email to Mr Tisell to customize your diver, may i check whether the email address is [email protected] ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

narofx said:


> For those who sent email to Mr Tisell to customize your diver, may i check whether the email address is [email protected] ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes that's the 1

Sent from iPhone


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Yes that's the 1
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Thanks! Decided to buy a customized diver! Waiting for Mr Tisell to reply.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

BigEd said:


> Hi Guys, The Tisell divers look amazing and are great value for the price, my only concern is how genuine is the WR of 200m? I want to get one for my son, but he will want to wear it in the sea. Has anyone tested the WR? Regards,BigEd


I remembered some one here mentioned he wore the Tisell sub to swim and it passed with no issues. So far haven't heard about anyone wearing it to dive.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Still enjoying my Tisell. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

johnto1999 said:


> Would you guys buy the Orient Mako USA or the Tisell sub? I find it hard to wear a fake Rolex clone with the mercedes hands.


Then don't. Orient makes a fine watch as well. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I have asked and he said the watch has been properly tested after assembly. Granted his English is not that great ( nor mine), but seems like it is. You can buy it and pressure test it for 15 to 20 bucks, or maybe for free if you have a watchmaker-firend near by before your son goes to the water.

Now, the only negative on the Marine Dive is the lume, hence if your son is going to do any proper scuba or diving, a Seiko/Citizen would be better since they are Iso rated and have phenomenal lume ! My 0.02 anyway! ;-)



BigEd said:


> Hi Guys, The Tisell divers look amazing and are great value for the price, my only concern is how genuine is the WR of 200m? I want to get one for my son, but he will want to wear it in the sea. Has anyone tested the WR? Regards,BigEd


Yup, that is ok.


narofx said:


> For those who sent email to Mr Tisell to customize your diver, may i check whether the email address is [email protected] ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


It is nice, isn't it! !!! Congrats !!!


ironborn said:


> Went and picked it up this morning. Very happy!


Hear the man !!!!!!


valuewatchguy said:


> Then don't. Orient makes a fine watch as well. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Good point about the lume, I think the poor lume will make it useless as a dive watch.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info, he will only be swimming with the watch not diving, so I will most likely give it a go.Regards BigEd


goyoneuff said:


> I have asked and he said the watch has been properly tested after assembly. Granted his English is not that great ( nor mine), but seems like it is. You can buy it and pressure test it for 15 to 20 bucks, or maybe for free if you have a watchmaker-firend near by before your son goes to the water.
> 
> Now, the only negative on the Marine Dive is the lume, hence if your son is going to do any proper scuba or diving, a Seiko/Citizen would be better since they are Iso rated and have phenomenal lume ! My 0.02 anyway! ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Update: miyota 9015 running at +10 secs after 48 hours. About +5 secs per day. COSC innit?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well my black sub finally arrived today! I wasn't too sure what to expect as it was bought as more if a fun watch, and for the price wasn't expecting the quality to be that great....

But OH MY!!! This thing is stunning! I'm genuinely shocked, which isn't rare thing for me 

The quality of this is amazing, and I'd be happy with the quality if I'd have paid ten times as much!

Absolutely superb, really am blown away how a watch can be this well made for less than a £100

If anyone is in two minds about buying one, just follow in the wise wise words of shea...


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

abhis54 said:


> Yes that's the 1
> Sent from iPhone





goyoneuff said:


> Yup, that is ok.


Thanks guys! I just ordered my customized Marine Dive!!!


----------



## flickervn (Jan 12, 2016)

ironborn said:


> Update: miyota 9015 running at +10 secs after 48 hours. About +5 secs per day. COSC innit?


I have Pilot watch and it +3-4s/day at first day and now, after 3 days, only +1s/day with time.is

So awesome. I'll update in next few days


----------



## flickervn (Jan 12, 2016)

ironborn said:


> Update: miyota 9015 running at +10 secs after 48 hours. About +5 secs per day. COSC innit?


I have Pilot watch and it +3-4s/day at first day and now, after 3 days, only +1s/day with time.is

So awesome :-!. I'll update in next few days

View attachment 6671834


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Pictures please? Very excited will get mine hopefully by next week 



Crezo said:


> Well my black sub finally arrived today! I wasn't too sure what to expect as it was bought as more if a fun watch, and for the price wasn't expecting the quality to be that great....
> 
> But OH MY!!! This thing is stunning! I'm genuinely shocked, which isn't rare thing for me
> 
> ...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Will do once I get back and fit the bracelet. Still waiting on the leather coming over for it though was posted last week taking a while.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tisell sub on leather
the new non-riveted Tisell Pilot leather..


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Trying it out on camo nato.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Markoni BG said:


> Trying it out on camo nato.
> View attachment 6676802
> View attachment 6676810
> View attachment 6676834


Boom! Love that!!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Some quick and dirty phone pics after fitting the bracelet... Which I have to say is also amazing quality!

I've paid more for a bracelet on its own that's not been this quality.

Loving this so much and immensely impressed with the quality that I may have to buy another one later in the year just to store away for the future incase something happens to this one.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Some quick and dirty phone pics after fitting the bracelet... Which I have to say is also amazing quality!
> 
> I've paid more for a bracelet on its own that's not been this quality.
> 
> ...


I just got mine to and really enjoy the quality. I also ordered a leather strap.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks Great on your wrist! Is the movement noisy? i read somewhere that 9015 makes noise.



Crezo said:


> Some quick and dirty phone pics after fitting the bracelet... Which I have to say is also amazing quality!
> 
> I've paid more for a bracelet on its own that's not been this quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

It is a little noise yep. I've got three watches with miyotas in. My helberg is silent and you never hear the rotor, the prometheus is really loud, and this sits about half way between them.

You don't really hear it unless you flick your wrist suddenly. So you can hear it if you really try to, but from normal wear you don't really.

That rotor noise is the only issue with miyotas, but is there on allow them from the sounds of what other people say too.

It's definately not loud enough on this watch to be annoying though so I wouldnt let that put you off.

Unless you go eta or one of the other upcoming swiss movement manufacturers you can't escape a little rotor noise I'm afraid.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks man. Would you say its VFM? 
Regards
karan


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Peeking.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

VFM? What be that then?

Also not swam in mine but it's taken a dunking and a few showers and is fine wr wise.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh value for money? If that's what you meant then yeah... I think you'd be pushed to get better value for money in any other watch out there.

Ceramic, sapphire, 200m wr, miyoto and killer build quality... Rediculous for just over £100


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Is the blue sub a matte dial or sunbrushed?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Is the blue sub a matte dial or sunbrushed?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Sunbrushed I believe, but don't take my word for it!


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

ironborn said:


> Sunbrushed I believe, but don't take my word for it!


Thanks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Karan Kohli said:


> Would you say its VFM?


You know how some dictionaries show a photo next to certain words or phrases to make it easier understood. Well, let me put it this way , in the next editions, next to Value For Money, a photo of a Tisell will be shown. It's the quintessential definition for VFM, and then some.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

narofx said:


> Thanks! Decided to buy a customized diver! Waiting for Mr Tisell to reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


what do you mean with "costumized"


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

cirdec said:


> I hope more people will do this mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello first of all wear it in good Health!!
and nice wrist shot, can you Sir please tell me where did you get the Snowflake hands?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Is the blue sub a matte dial or sunbrushed?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I have the impression that the blue dial is glossy or matt, not sunbrushed. I think someone reported as matt in this thread.

The black I have is glossy, while the green I handled a month ago is definitely sunbrushed.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> what do you mean with "costumized"


It means that what I ordered is not one of the four shown in the website.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

narofx said:


> It means that what I ordered is not one of the four shown in the website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


so without the cyclops?


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> so without the cyclops?


Yup. No cyclops, blue dial and black bezel.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

narofx said:


> Yup. No cyclops, blue dial and black bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Tell us more about the blue dial when you receive it. I am curious to know whether is it glossy or matt finishing. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

The dial is not super-glossy but not matte either. (??) For example, at low angles you can see the reflection of the hands on the dial but it's not glossy when you view it normally like some other watches I've seen.

Here is my blue/blue (click to see higher resolution but it's still only a downsized cellphone photo):


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> The dial is not super-glossy but not matte either. (??) For example, at low angles you can see the reflection of the hands on the dial but it's not glossy when you view it normally like some other watches I've seen.
> 
> Here is my blue/blue (click to see higher resolution but it's still only a downsized cellphone photo):
> 
> View attachment 6712066


So it is midway between glossy & matt. Thanks.


----------



## 99BR0th3r (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone tried applying additional lume on those indices? Could it even be done?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone heard when the bauhaus style will be back in stock? thanks.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

so i think i will write Mr.Oh and ask him if it is possible to assemble other Hands than the 
default ones; i mean if i order Snowflake Hands and send them directly to him if he is 
willing to assemble them in the watch? i even will pay for it if it is in a normal Price range
lets see his answer iwill update here


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Please let us know what he says

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Guys here comes the answer from Mr Oh that was really fast:

Dear Issak

I do not have the extra hands.
If send me your hands, I will give to the assembly.
No it needs extra cost. = i think he means that he will not charge an extra cost (i asked him that i am willing to pay)
Thank you.

Best regards

thats really bado|o|:rodekaart:rodekaart cause now he gave me one more reason to order the blue dial without
the cyclop and black bezel and send him some snowflake hands!!!!
whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy did he accept it and is even so nice and wont charge us :think:


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

hello guys urgent update i got know a mail just waiting for his answer and i will update 
it is something i am sure you guys will like!!!!!


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

mullaissak said:


> hello guys urgent update i got know a mail just waiting for his answer and i will update
> it is something i am sure you guys will like!!!!!


 Please update... Also where do you get hands that are correct length and match the base watch lume? Point us to a source please thanks!


----------



## RolandoMagic19 (May 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Here is my Tisell Sub on a grey leather nato, loving this watch so far, worn it in the pool and the shower and the WR is legit. Don;t know if it's good for diving but it suits all of my need so far! Sorry for the bad quality pic (my phone has dust in the lense) but wanted to show what it looks like.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

johnto1999 said:


> Please update... Also where do you get hands that are correct length and match the base watch lume? Point us to a source please thanks!


here are the links for the Snowflake hands so far i found only this:
William from Tiger Concept said that the DG2813 fits also the Miyota 9015
http://www.tiger-concept.com/hands.html

and also this from the bay:
items in store on eBay!

also here look for the ones wich are for DG2813

hope could help you and you can send it directly to Mr. Oh he will assemble them for you without any charge!!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

maybe you can help me out guys on my PC @work it shows me nothing
i got this links and i dont seen absoultly nothing it should be pics from the Tisell GMT wich Mr. Oh Send me:
Â°±ïÂ°±ï : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä
http://cafe.naver.com/tisell/20274 
Æ¼¼¿Æ÷·³ : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä

Æ¼¼¿Æ÷·³ : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä

Æ¼¼¿Æ÷·³ : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä

Æ¼¼¿Æ÷·³ : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä

maybe you have luck an can provide me with the pics also i have here a lin for an korean Tisell forum:
Â°±ïÂ°±ï : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

here some pics of the Tisell GMT the Movment is PTS6460
it is Green Dial and Green Bezel


































all pics supplied by Mr. Oh from Tisell by himself


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

it is me again update just received a mail from Mr. Oh that there is one Piece GMT available with light scratches as he wrote for 150$ if anybody intrested just shoot him a mail and buy


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow, that is nice. If he will make one without cyclops with black dial I'll definitely get one.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

This company is going to be taking more of my money

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

can someone give me a dial diameter on the sub? Thanks


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> here some pics of the Tisell GMT the Movment is PTS6460
> it is Green Dial and Green Bezel
> View attachment 6736794
> 
> ...


This looks pretty good however I am not into green version. Currently looking for some GMT and I like Tisell. Is the green version the only one available or is he also willing to make some mods? Did you talk to him about some modification? Black dial, adding cyclop, pepsi bezel... etc.


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

I live in Seoul, Korea and never heard of this brand before stumbling onto this thread. After reading the rave reviews, my curiosity got piqued. I sent them off an email and they replied within 24 hours. Unfortunately, they don't have a storefront to go and purchase the watch directly, only a workshop location. They told me I would have to order online and they would ship it to me. The other question I asked them was if they would take custom order requests for dial/bezel color combinations for the Sub as well as availability of the Bauhaus. They do take custom requests and availability of the Bauhaus is up in the air which is unfortunate since it's a great looking watch.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

From understanding they will allow color combos i ordered mine with no cyclops

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

mullaissak said:


> it is me again update just received a mail from Mr. Oh that there is one Piece GMT available with light scratches as he wrote for 150$ if anybody intrested just shoot him a mail and buy


Thanks for the heads up mullaissak!
I have just made payment for it.
Always wanted a GMT and a hulk homage. Now, it's the best of both worlds in a true homage sense.

Much appreciated!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

thomasrhee said:


> I live in Seoul, Korea and never heard of this brand before stumbling onto this thread. After reading the rave reviews, my curiosity got piqued. I sent them off an email and they replied within 24 hours. Unfortunately, they don't have a storefront to go and purchase the watch directly, only a workshop location. They told me I would have to order online and they would ship it to me. The other question I asked them was if they would take custom order requests for dial/bezel color combinations for the Sub as well as availability of the Bauhaus. They do take custom requests and availability of the Bauhaus is up in the air which is unfortunate since it's a great looking watch.


yes he is even willing that we send him Hand and will assamble them without any charge that i call customer service
but maybe you can ask him if he can put the GMT Ceramic Bezel on the Sub know that will be a nice combo


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

mullaissak said:


> yes he is even willing that we send him Hand and will assamble them without any charge that i call customer service
> but maybe you can ask him if he can put the GMT Ceramic Bezel on the Sub know that will be a nice combo


What is the advantage of having GMT bezel on non-gmt watch? I do not get the point. It looks weird to me.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

dynamo23 said:


> I can't believe their flieger looks so close to Stowa's. I have a Tisell and I'm gleefully rubbing my hands at how good a deal i gotten myself!


Even the lume is pretty insane, nice.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> Even the lume is pretty insane, nice.


Before anyone jumps at Mr Oh over inferior lume..
Do remember that pictures only show the instantaneous moment of highest luminosity.

The pictures will not tell you that the lume decays fast and no that visible after a few minutes. It's listed as C1 blue lume by the way and performs like an C1

Should not be compared to BGW9 or C3.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

True, the lume is literally the ONLY weak point on these watches - which I don't really think you can class as a weak point, as the all the other plusses and the price combined pretty much cancel that one out 

Would love to have the sub with a BGW9 like I have on my CH8 though, would happily pay extra for that if they did it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Is C3 and BGW9 really that much more expensive or more difficult to work with such that manufacturers wouldn't use it by default. After all, its not like people say "the lume is too bright in my watch." So what is the impediment from them being the industry default?


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Is C3 and BGW9 really that much more expensive or more difficult to work with such that manufacturers wouldn't use it by default. After all, its not like people say "the lume is too bright in my watch." So what is the impediment from them being the industry default?


I'm not sure how much dearer are Superluminova lumes
But say, if each watch that Mr Oh orders cost $5 more ex works from the factory, multiply that by a minimum order quantity, you are looking in the order of thousands. As a business owner, I need to question the need to increase my inventory cost against potential sale quantities.

Remember Tisell subs were originally meant for the domestic Korean market and not available on the international site. It had since became a sleeper hit internationally and my guess is that Tisell may slowly expand from the little mom & pop workshop they are currently to a proper microbrand in a year or two. Provided they sustain the momentum of sale for their really popular watch models and the ability to recruit an English speaking admin to manage the voluminous amount of queries that comes with expansion of the business.

Then we'll see BGW9 Tisells.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Duplicated post.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dynamo23 said:


> &#8230;and my guess is that Tisell may slowly expand from the little mom & pop workshop they are currently to a proper microbrand in a year or two. Provided they sustain the momentum of sale for their really popular watch models and the ability to *recruit an English speaking admin* to manage the voluminous amount of queries that comes with expansion of the business.


I'll get my résumé ready.

(I'm at least half serious)


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Just placed an order for the full lume dial Flieger with the 8215. It is 42mm with a 22mm lug width. Does anyone know where I can get a bracelet to fit this case? I would prefer not to have to get a straight end linked bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> I'm not sure how much dearer are Superluminova lumes
> But say, if each watch that Mr Oh orders cost $5 more ex works from the factory, multiply that by a minimum order quantity, you are looking in the order of thousands. As a business owner, I need to question the need to increase my inventory cost against potential sale quantities.
> 
> Remember Tisell subs were originally meant for the domestic Korean market and not available on the international site. It had since became a sleeper hit internationally and my guess is that Tisell may slowly expand from the little mom & pop workshop they are currently to a proper microbrand in a year or two. Provided they sustain the momentum of sale for their really popular watch models and the ability to recruit an English speaking admin to manage the voluminous amount of queries that comes with expansion of the business.
> ...


Very good point, and well put.


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Loving how this looks on white perlon.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

himynameiswil said:


> Loving how this looks on white perlon.
> 
> View attachment 6767426


WHERE did you get that perlon and does it stay clean?

Very sharp, thanks for posting.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> WHERE did you get that perlon and does it stay clean?
> 
> Very sharp, thanks for posting.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It's just a cheap eBay strap. No name, no quality. My affordable introduction to perlon.

It just came yesterday so I'll keep you updated on how clean it stays!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Never seen white before. Never looked bit will now. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

thomasrhee said:


> I live in Seoul, Korea and never heard of this brand before stumbling onto this thread. After reading the rave reviews, my curiosity got piqued. I sent them off an email and they replied within 24 hours. Unfortunately, they don't have a storefront to go and purchase the watch directly, only a workshop location. They told me I would have to order online and they would ship it to me. The other question I asked them was if they would take custom order requests for dial/bezel color combinations for the Sub as well as availability of the Bauhaus. They do take custom requests and availability of the Bauhaus is up in the air which is unfortunate since it's a great looking watch.


hello, if you are considering sending more emails, could you ask if they would make watches with korean or chinese writings on dial?
Thank you and regards....


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Interestingly, from places you can buy it online, c1, c3 and BGW9 seem to be the exact same price. None of them are particularly cheap mind, but you'd be talking literally 1-2 £ per watch from the prices I'm seeing - when you buy in bulk you're talking infinitely cheaper though, so it does seem an odd choice to go with c1 - unless theybhabe difficulties getting hold of it in manufacturing size scales.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Great thread to read through! I'm been developing a hankering for a flieger watch (with a short lug to lug) and the tisell 40mm seems to hit the right spot for size and cost.

I would say most people are quite pleased with the tisell pilot.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I've got response from Tisell, that BGW9 is too expensive and won't be used in the foreseeable future. They maybe got hold of a very cheap C1 (might be even some knock off, as the glow color is closer to blue BGW9 than the standard green C1). I do not believe that price of genuine C1 vs BGW9 is that different, particularly for amounts used in one watch.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

mysiak said:


> I've got response from Tisell, that BGW9 is too expensive and won't be used in the foreseeable future. They maybe got hold of a very cheap C1 (might be even some knock off, as the glow color is closer to blue BGW9 than the standard green C1). I do not believe that price of genuine C1 vs BGW9 is that different, particularly for amounts used in one watch.


Wow great news! Keep us posted, and if you find out when this happens let us know, if definitely pick up another sub this time without the cyclops I'd they had a slightly blue tinted lume in it.
And yep c1 and BGW9 shouldn't be much difference in cost at all, so it may be a non superluminova, which is fine as long as it still glow bright


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Caved and just minutes ago paid for a black sub for my brother. It will be part of my array of gifts for him as he turns 50 in just a month. I had a long, hard time deciding if getting him a SARB033 would be the right thing to do, but finally decided against the SARB due to that he has a few nice dressier watches since before. So instead of getting him yet another dress watch I went with the high beat 9015 and a "tough" watch instead. The almost lack of lume is something he will have to live with. I am sure that he will love all other aspects of the watch. I do, and that is from photos only. I so hope that it will not be a disappointment IRL once it arrives.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone who has the sub know the dial size? Thinking of it as a mod candidate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## -MasterMind- (Jan 23, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if that magnification on Tissel Marine Dive cyclops is 2x or 2,5x?


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

I discovered Tisell about 4 months ago here then jumped online. At that time the Subs were sold out and I vowed not to miss out the next time. Sure enough the Subs became available within a few weeks and I snapped up all 3 colours. My only regret is not asking for no-Cyclops versions in my haste to get my mitts on the watches.

Kudos to Tisell for dealing with the barrage of enquiries from eager Westerners and demanding WIS'ers. They deserve every success.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr Burrows said:


> Caved and just minutes ago paid for a black sub for my brother. It will be part of my array of gifts for him as he turns 50 in just a month. I had a long, hard time deciding if getting him a SARB033 would be the right thing to do, but finally decided against the SARB due to that he has a few nice dressier watches since before. So instead of getting him yet another dress watch I went with the high beat 9015 and a "tough" watch instead. The almost lack of lume is something he will have to live with. I am sure that he will love all other aspects of the watch. I do, and that is from photos only. I so hope that it will not be a disappointment IRL once it arrives.


Good choice, and I doubt he'll be disappointed as if you like the pics you'll love it in the metal as it's rediculous quality for the money.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Are UK buyers getting hit with duty/import charges? Also if you want no cyclops do you just add a note on paypal or email with order number? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

AAddict said:


> Are UK buyers getting hit with duty/import charges? Also if you want no cyclops do you just add a note on paypal or email with order number? Thanks in advance.


Just enail him

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

No import tax for mine in The UK.

I've never had import tax from China, korea or Taiwan. Just the US that I've been hit with tax from.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

-MasterMind- said:


> Can anyone tell me if that magnification on Tissel Marine Dive cyclops is 2x or 2,5x?


Check out my post #1167 in this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...re-widely-known-1825810-117.html#post22322258


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thread's getting too wordy with too little pictures.
Let me break that up.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Do we all agree it's time to start a new thread or threads on this?

Lets be honest- due to the fact the average reader will read the first and last page of this thread, there are now about 1600 posts that simply won't be seen, which is a shame.


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

mysiak said:


> I've got response from Tisell, that BGW9 is too expensive and won't be used in the foreseeable future. They maybe got hold of a very cheap C1 (might be even some knock off, as the glow color is closer to blue BGW9 than the standard green C1). I do not believe that price of genuine C1 vs BGW9 is that different, particularly for amounts used in one watch.


Since the lume is poor on the Sub, has anyone tried any custom hands with C1 lume which doesn't look too out of place on the Tisell sub? Please post lume photos and the source of the hands too, would be great for future buyers, thanks!


----------



## Rambot3000 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi first time poster here. I ordered a black tisell sub thanks to this thread and was wondering who I email to request not having a date Cyclops? Thanks in advance and also thanks to everyone whose posted pics and reviews of these watches.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Rambot3000 said:


> Hi first time poster here. I ordered a black tisell sub thanks to this thread and was wondering who I email to request not having a date Cyclops? Thanks in advance and also thanks to everyone whose posted pics and reviews of these watches.


Send to this address:

[email protected]

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambot3000 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you narofx!!!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

jupiter6 said:


> Do we all agree it's time to start a new thread or threads on this?
> 
> Lets be honest- due to the fact the average reader will read the first and last page of this thread, there are now about 1600 posts that simply won't be seen, which is a shame.


Might be worth starting new threads for each of the tisell models to keep them separate, but as a general discussion on all things Tisell I think this thread is great.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

On that note, I've just started a Sub thread for the sub model over at the link below. Might be a good place to keep all things sub related in there as well

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2812338


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm seriously considering buying the Tisell Bauhaus, if it's made again, to be my everyday casual watch/nondiver. Great specs; if it sold out once, why should it not sell out again? Hope they make it in 2016.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Tisell Tourbillon in Wintery Washington


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Where is their official home page? I hope it's not the Joyful Shopping site...that place does not instill confidence in me as a shopper.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

GUTuna said:


> Tisell Tourbillon in Wintery Washington
> 
> View attachment 6799858
> View attachment 6799866


Just wow how much was it

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> Where is their official home page? I hope it's not the Joyful Shopping site...that place does not instill confidence in me as a shopper.


Its their main site it works








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd forgotten that the tourbillon also has a moonphase....beautiful watch!
Think I'm going to bite the bullet and get the st19 soon, don't think there's anything else that comes close to what I want for what I can afford


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

rochoa21 said:


> Just wow how much was it
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I purchased it used and the original owner had purchased it in Korea. So my pricing is not typical.

@hwieniawski - It is a PTS Resources movement, so not a true moonphase. It is only a day/night indicator. The second dial is a GMT dial.


----------



## Shrimpii (Sep 9, 2015)

I found this Tisell bauhaus with small seconds on instagram. Does anyone know if it exists?


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

GUTuna said:


> I purchased it used and the original owner had purchased it in Korea. So my pricing is not typical.
> 
> @hwieniawski - It is a PTS Resources movement, so not a true moonphase. It is only a day/night indicator. The second dial is a GMT dial.


Ah thanks, good to know!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey gang! New to the party, just ordered Tisell #157, Arabia version, Seagull handwinding. Saw some pics here and read all 1600+ posts. Now the wait begins. Pics on arrival. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Sweet! I've always wanted the small seconds on my Tisell Bauhaus.


Shrimpii said:


> I found this Tisell bauhaus with small seconds on instagram. Does anyone know if it exists?
> 
> View attachment 6803402


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Tisell Tuesday!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Plenty more photos on Instagram on the Tisell bauhaus with small seconds. I wonder why it doesn't appear on any of Tisell's websites. I would definitely get one!


----------



## lks1984 (Apr 11, 2011)

These two, are gone now...



















...but this littke Kermit, is definitely a keeper


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I asked on Instagram and the guy told me that it's been sold out and out-of-production 



thedius said:


> Plenty more photos on Instagram on the Tisell bauhaus with small seconds. I wonder why it doesn't appear on any of Tisell's websites. I would definitely get one!
> 
> View attachment 6817234
> View attachment 6817242
> ...


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I was a tad upset over having to send my mosty recently acquired watch back for warranty work (won't likely be seeing it again for months) so I made myself feel better by ordering a 40mm Pilot (Type A). Yay Tisell!


----------



## tuananhdesign0301 (Jan 27, 2016)

Finally, got it in Vietnam


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

AAddict said:


> Are UK buyers getting hit with duty/import charges? Also if you want no cyclops do you just add a note on paypal or email with order number? Thanks in advance.


Each watch I have bought has had approx £21 in extra charges.


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

tuananhdesign0301 said:


> Finally, got it in Vietnam
> View attachment 6830146
> View attachment 6830154


Nice! Are you in HCMC?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Not that I intend to put down any brands.. but i get more lume on my dial!
Okay, the other guy gets a date window and sandwich Type A dial, but for 2200% the price?


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

I´ve just been wearing my Tisell Bauhaus for a couple of days and I just wanted to comment. I don´t know if I just got lucky or what but the Miyota 9015 in mine is almost dead on- it´s gained less than one second in two days. Someone at Tisell regulated this thing to a T before sending it out. Have others found this? A high beat movement performing within COSC standards....so tell me why do people pay up for Swiss movements again?


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

CristobalGordo said:


> I´ve just been wearing my Tisell Bauhaus for a couple of days and I just wanted to comment. I don´t know if I just got lucky or what but the Miyota 9015 in mine is almost dead on- it´s gained less than one second in two days. Someone at Tisell regulated this thing to a T before sending it out. Have others found this? A high beat movement performing within COSC standards....so tell me why do people pay up for Swiss movements again?


I can agree my movement has been dead on also better that my tissot

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## tuananhdesign0301 (Jan 27, 2016)

narofx said:


> Nice! Are you in HCMC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes, how do u know ?


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

CristobalGordo said:


> I´ve just been wearing my Tisell Bauhaus for a couple of days and I just wanted to comment. I don´t know if I just got lucky or what but the Miyota 9015 in mine is almost dead on- it´s gained less than one second in two days. Someone at Tisell regulated this thing to a T before sending it out. Have others found this? A high beat movement performing within COSC standards....so tell me why do people pay up for Swiss movements again?


+1 here. Mine is +3 seconds in the last 15 days. It's fantastic. The only downside is the very poor lume. I have a Tisell Sub Black

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## culcreuch (Sep 10, 2015)

I have just gone through just over a month of doubt....and am now returning to the fold. Among others I bought the Pilot A style with the Seagull movement. Absolutely no problems at all until I returned home to visit my family over Christmas. Suddenly the watch was gaining about 12 min a day. I will blame that on the airport security.,,,,but I was beginning to doubt the watch, I bought a demagnetiser....and all is now good. Time to go shopping again!


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Some of you are lucky. My sub runs +5 secs a day. Which is still great. Thats better than a sw200 I have.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

Man this makes me semi regret getting a Stowa, it almost looks exactly the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

tuananhdesign0301 said:


> Yes, how do u know ?


McDonald's gave it away. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ataranea (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm trying to get myself one of those ST19A's. Anyone know where I can find one around here?


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Ataranea said:


> I'm trying to get myself one of those ST19A's. Anyone know where I can find one around here?


Good choice!
Mine is getting lots of wrist-time.

Since about 6 months, the ST19's are not shipped outside South Korea anymore.
So you will need to find someone in the country, have them order it and let them ship it to you.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys. I am about to pull the trigger on a Green Sub and have joined the Tissel web site. However I am confused on the best/ easiest way to purchase. Do I buy off the site via shopping basket? or as some have said to email Mr Tissel direct and buy that way? If it is the latter can you please put up the email address. Thanks.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Hi guys. I am about to pull the trigger on a Green Sub and have joined the Tissel web site. However I am confused on the best/ easiest way to purchase. Do I buy off the site via shopping basket? or as some have said to email Mr Tissel direct and buy that way? If it is the latter can you please put up the email address. Thanks.


If there is no customisation, just buy off the site via shopping basket. If you need to customise the green Sub, eg. no cyclop or green dial but with black bezel, then you need to email Mr. Tisell the details.


----------



## Tom Wilson (Jul 28, 2012)

I've gone to their website for the first time today. I love the watches, but what happened to the $119 watches. Seems like their prices have increased significantly or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Tom Wilson said:


> I've gone to their website for the first time today. I love the watches, but what happened to the $119 watches. Seems like their prices have increased significantly or am I doing something wrong?


Prices increased, I'm guessing because demand was so strong, but I dont think it was significant. The 157 was on sale for $119 at one point, but the regular price was $129 IIRC. Now it's $135, so only a $6 increase.

The sub homages were $185, not sure if that was a sale price or not, but they're now $195.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Finally the Sub Hulk is on my wrist. Love it. :-!








https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338-9.html#post25187826 #86

Only small problem is that now I cannot work on the fine adjustment of clasp to remove the spring bar, unlike my black Tisell Sub. :think:

Don't know why, I encounter difficulty for the spring bar of the fine adjustment clasp of my Tiger Concept 5508 which came in a day earlier this week. o|


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

The Tisell Hulk is really great looking, i find myself wearing it more often than my other 2 Tisell.



> Only small problem is that now I cannot work on the fine adjustment of clasp to remove the spring bar, unlike my black Tisell Sub. :think:
> 
> Don't know why, I encounter difficulty for the spring bar of the fine adjustment clasp of my Tiger Concept 5508 which came in a day earlier this week. o|


Most likely it is due to a bent spring bar at the clasp end. I had the same problem with one of the bracelet. If the spring bar is ever so slightly bent, it makes it very difficult to remove, especially at the clasp end.


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

Guys, 
i am think let my nice pilot type-b watch go.
here is my ebay sell link, if you guys want that nice watch.  
Tisell Type B Pilot Watch | eBay


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Asovo said:


> Guys,
> i am think let my nice pilot type-b watch go.
> here is my ebay sell link, if you guys want that nice watch.
> Tisell Type B Pilot Watch | eBay


Why you getting rid of it?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

rochoa21 said:


> Why you getting rid of it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


need funds for get other watch. It's really nice watch, but I am thinking to get Laco.


----------



## lks1984 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

lks1984 said:


>


I got the same watch and love it

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

You guys are of no help! Just a few minutes ago I pulled the trigger on the 40mm Type B 

For some time now, I've been pining for one but couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on a Stowa. Kinda felt that at that price I could get me something else I liked more. I had a Laco with a Miyota movement and it was nice at 40mm but the C3 green on the dial drove me nuts during the daytime (I realized C1 is for me). I never considered a Steinhart because of the size but I almost thought of giving it a try. Good thing I went through this thread again and discovered the 40mm pilot of Tisell - just the right size and price point I was willing to go for the Flieger Type B. So _thanks_ again WUS!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

You know what to do... Pics when you get it 


C4L18R3 said:


> You guys are of no help! Just a few minutes ago I pulled the trigger on the 40mm Type B
> 
> For some time now, I've been pining for one but couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on a Stowa. Kinda felt that at that price I could get me something else I liked more. I had a Laco with a Miyota movement and it was nice at 40mm but the C3 green on the dial drove me nuts during the daytime (I realized C1 is for me). I never considered a Steinhart because of the size but I almost thought of giving it a try. Good thing I went through this thread again and discovered the 40mm pilot of Tisell - just the right size and price point I was willing to go for the Flieger Type B. So _thanks_ again WUS!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys...Has anyone ordered a Tisell Sub 9015 with black dial/blue bezel (and maybe no cyclops!) and have pics???

Thinking about ordering that combo and swapping in "MCWW snowflake hands".

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

buldogge said:


> Hey guys...Has anyone ordered a Tisell Sub 9015 with black dial/blue bezel (and maybe no cyclops!) and have pics???
> 
> Thinking about ordering that combo and swapping in "MCWW snowflake hands".
> 
> ...


Here check this out
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338.html
the whole thread is only about the Tisell Sub


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm checking out that thread as well...didn't see the combo posted...will look again, and cross-post there.

TA
-Mark



mullaissak said:


> Here check this out
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-things-tisell-sub-marine-dive-thread-2812338.html
> the whole thread is only about the Tisell Sub


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

First, thanks to WUS for introducing me to Tissel. I continue to be amazed at what Tissel is doing for us and the value we're getting. I'm impressed enough to order 2 more very different watches today. I requested minor tweaks to normal spec on both and I received a response in less than an hour (by 6:45 am in Korea) that the watches would be provided as requested. Good grief, this company deserves every penny we pay for their goods (and it's not often I say that about anything.)


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh my....this arrived. Sized it immediately.

I can see why so many here love the green dial. It is stunning! I also like the matte ceramic bezel. So understated. This and the 40mm Type B Flieger, I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

damo_t said:


> Oh my....this arrived. Sized it immediately.
> 
> I can see why so many here love the green dial. It is stunning! I also like the matte ceramic bezel. So understated. This and the 40mm Type B Flieger, I'm a very happy camper.


Does he offer the gmt in other colors?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

damo_t said:


> Oh my....this arrived. Sized it immediately.
> 
> I can see why so many here love the green dial. It is stunning! I also like the matte ceramic bezel. So understated. This and the 40mm Type B Flieger, I'm a very happy camper.


Ahh, you got the very last piece of the green GMT. Congratulations! :-!

From your pic, the dark green ceramic bezel insert does look glossy instead of matte.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rochoa21 said:


> Does he offer the gmt in other colors?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no.

Even more unfortunate, that might be the last piece you will ever see from Tisell. :'(


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> Even more unfortunate, that might be the last piece you will ever see from Tisell. :'(


I thought he offered it in black. But I'm probably wrong.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ahh, you got the very last piece of the green GMT. Congratulations! :-!
> 
> From your pic, the dark green ceramic bezel insert does look glossy instead of matte.


Thank you! I didn't realise it could possibly be the last piece ever. I did jump on it quickly when I heard it was available. 

You're right about the bezel, it is glossy, but in the shade it gives a matte vibe.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

damo_t said:


> Thank you! I didn't realise it could possibly be the last piece ever. I did jump on it quickly when I heard it was available.
> 
> You're right about the bezel, it is glossy, but in the shade it gives a matte vibe.


Few question regarding gmt:
1. Does the bezel rotate one direction or both directions? How many clicks?
2. How do you set the gmt hand? Is it on the first position with the date or second?
Thanks!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

damo_t said:


> Oh my....this arrived. Sized it immediately.
> 
> I can see why so many here love the green dial. It is stunning! I also like the matte ceramic bezel. So understated. This and the 40mm Type B Flieger, I'm a very happy camper.


How did you go about ordering

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

AndyAaron said:


> Few question regarding gmt:
> 1. Does the bezel rotate one direction or both directions? How many clicks?
> 2. How do you set the gmt hand? Is it on the first position with the date or second?
> Thanks!


1. Uni-directional bezel with 120 clicks.
2. GMT hand is set at the first position.

Cheers


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

rochoa21 said:


> How did you go about ordering
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I emailed Mr Oh directly. [email protected]


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> Even more unfortunate, that might be the last piece you will ever see from Tisell. :'(


On the other Tisell thread, another member believes that he has more stock of the green GMT.

Email Mr Oh directly to order. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

damo_t said:


> On the other Tisell thread, another member believes that he has more stock of the green GMT.
> 
> Email Mr Oh directly to order. I don't think you will be disappointed.


Thanks for the update. ;-)


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

What is the movement inside the Tisell GMT?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

narofx said:


> What is the movement inside the Tisell GMT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


it is this movement PTS6460 
i dont know much about the quality


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

narofx said:


> What is the movement inside the Tisell GMT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I believe the movement is the Hangzhou 6460, which is the clone of the ETA 2836-2 with the addition of the GMT hand. It is supposed to be accurate and very reliable. It is used in many cheaper GMT watches.

Regards,


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I was snooping around the interwebs today trying to find a 40mm radiomir homage when the thought passed my mind, I wonder if Tisell would ever make one? So I emailed them and got this response:
Hi there,Thank you for your feedback. I refer to your comment. 
Best regards,

So while he's referring to my comment, does anyone here also think that a PAM homage would be cool addition to the Tisell lineup?


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I think theres tons of possibites i would like a 369 dial watch from them but he said no plans

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

rochoa21 said:


> I think theres tons of possibites i would like a 369 dial watch from them but he said no plans
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Perhaps if he received more positive feedback/encouragement from the fans of this thread regarding said possibilities, then such plans may be set in motion.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I was snooping around the interwebs today trying to find a 40mm radiomir homage when the thought passed my mind, I wonder if Tisell would ever make one? So I emailed them and got this response:
> Hi there,Thank you for your feedback. I refer to your comment.
> Best regards,
> 
> So while he's referring to my comment, does anyone here also think that a PAM homage would be cool addition to the Tisell lineup?


I'd rather see a 42mm PAM homage, but I'd welcome anything new from Tisell!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

ironborn said:


> I'd rather see a 42mm PAM homage, but I'd welcome anything new from Tisell!


+1


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> I believe the movement is the Hangzhou 6460, which is the clone of the ETA 2836-2 with the addition of the GMT hand. It is supposed to be accurate and very reliable. It is used in many cheaper GMT watches.
> 
> Regards,


I see. I've no experience with Chinese movement so not too sure how to gauge. I'll just enjoy the Tisell sub first. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

ironborn said:


> I'd rather see a 42mm PAM homage, but I'd welcome anything new from Tisell!


I wish my wrist could pull off >40mm watch sizes; but alas, such is the cross that I must bare. That being said, you're right. Quality 42mm Radiomir, and Luminor, homages are also an under represented part of the affordables market. Tisell could be really successful in these areas, given the lack of market competition, if they stepped in to fill these gaps. Have you messaged Tisell to pique Mr.Oh's interest?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I wish my wrist could pull off >40mm watch sizes; but alas, such is the cross that I must bare. That being said, you're right. Quality 42mm Radiomir, and Luminor, homages are also an under represented part of the affordables market. Tisell could be really successful in these areas, given the lack of market competition, if they stepped in to fill these gaps. Have you messaged Tisell to pique Mr.Oh's interest?


I believe so too. I haven't messaged him yet, I am hesitant to pester him more than necessary. When I place my order for the hulk homage I will add the question as an ad endum.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy to join the Tisell club today. This is the 43mm Type B. I love the size. I originally picked up a Parnis 47mm Big Pilot, but the size felt obnoxious to me.

They were out of the rivet straps. But this strap turned out to be much more impressive than I expected. A darker rivet strap is in my future though.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

javadave61 said:


> Happy to join the Tisell club today. This is the 43mm Type B. I love the size. I originally picked up a Parnis 47mm Big Pilot, but the size felt obnoxious to me.
> 
> They were out of the rivet straps. But this strap turned out to be much more impressive than I expected. A darker rivet strap is in my future though.
> 
> View attachment 6931050


Congrats! Be careful though. The urge to add more Tisell pieces will be severely heightened!


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

damo_t said:


> Congrats! Be careful though. The urge to add more Tisell pieces will be severely heightened!


Thanks for the warning! She's got quite a beautiful glow about her.


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

Just got a Tisell Flieger 43mm Type B! Very impressed with the watch, the brown strap (color too light for my taste) not so much. I know it's an automatic, but I'm wondering how many winds does it take to fully wind the watch up?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Received my 40mm Type A a few years ago. Quite happy about it. I have ordered the riveted straps from Stowa. I'll probably post a pic comparing the two straps. The one that it came with is quite wearable.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

hydroray said:


> Just got a Tisell Flieger 43mm Type B! Very impressed with the watch, the brown strap (color too light for my taste) not so much. I know it's an automatic, but I'm wondering how many winds does it take to fully wind the watch up?


I would not recommend fully winding the automatic watch. You can give it few winds, set the time and then put it on your wrist at let it wind automatically. Full winding regularly can break the movement. But in general one crown rotation should wind the watch approximately for one hour. So if you have 40h power reserve it takes about 40-50 crown turns to fully wind it.


----------



## flickervn (Jan 12, 2016)

40mm with Stowa strap


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

flickervn said:


> 40mm with Stowa strap
> 
> View attachment 6976266


I've been thinking of putting together this exact combo recently, so thanks for sharing pics - it looks awesome!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

2 weeks later and cannot be happier

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

khd said:


> I've been thinking of putting together this exact combo recently, so thanks for sharing pics - it looks awesome!


Not much difference in yours or mine. So please remind me, how much was yours again?


----------



## flickervn (Jan 12, 2016)

Killarney said:


> Not much difference in yours or mine. So please remind me, how much was yours again?


maybe it have a little difference with your pic, haha


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Not much difference in yours or mine. So please remind me, how much was yours again?


Sorry mate I don't own either yet, that was flickervns pic... but I'm not even close to being able to afford a Stowa at the moment so the Tisell looks like it might keep me happy. And hey, who knows, one day when my three kids have grown up and left home and I don' have to pay for school fees etc I might be able to afford the Stowa... here's hoping the next 20-odd years goes by quick :-d


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Had it for almost a week now, here are some shots. Stowa strap incoming.








Utilitarian packaging totally makes sense for the price and fast delivery (about a week to Canada)


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Stop it you guys. 

It's bad enough that my long-length Stowa hasn't shown up quite yet, but you have to keep showing me that my 40 mm B-dial would be happier with an A-dial mate.

Arrrggggggg!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

RiverRat said:


> Stop it you guys.
> 
> It's bad enough that my long-length Stowa hasn't shown up quite yet, but you have to keep showing me that my 40 mm B-dial would be happier with an A-dial mate.
> 
> Arrrggggggg!


Some B-dial reassurance.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday I sold my Geckota K1 pilot on a Dutch forum. Today I used the funds order a Tisell Type B with sapphire!

I am glad they'll send a leather strap without rivets attached to it, as my Stowa short-style straps (black and brown) are waiting for their new watch! Hopefully the new leather is of great quality so I can use it on another watch. Also, I hope this ST25 movement will run better than the Myiota 8215 on the Geckota...


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

40mm Type B on generic black riveted strap


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rain dog said:


> Agreed - they do seem to offer a lot of quality for the price. Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 3741850
> 
> ...


Just wanted to bump this post and say, man, this is a nice-looking watch. The old classic dial hasn't had to evolve for any reason in three hundred years.


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

43mm with trusty Hirsch liberty.


----------



## 11pennreserve (Nov 9, 2015)

Strap change ... I think I'm zeroing in on it.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

11pennreserve said:


> Strap change ... I think I'm zeroing in on it.


I like the stitching, good choice.

I feel like I wasn't very creative by ordering the Stowa strap with rivets.


----------



## Tavurvur (Feb 1, 2016)

I had been planning to post on my Tisell 40mm Pilot Type A - in particular how much I was enjoying it on the Stowa strap and how I'd managed to regulate it to about +5s a day. However, my planned narrative changed this morning when my watch fell out of my bike bag onto the road and was subjected to some serious abuse before I realised and went back to find it.

In case anyone was wondering, unsurprisingly this watch is not engineered to withstand being run over by cars 

It was a sad end to a watch that I really enjoyed. Luckily, I think it's good enough and affordable enough to warrant replacing with the same.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man that sucks. I'm glad you can get a replacement relatively affordable!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Tavurvur said:


> View attachment 7014826
> View attachment 7014834
> 
> I had been planning to post on my Tisell 40mm Pilot Type A - in particular how much I was enjoying it on the Stowa strap and how I'd managed to regulate it to about +5s a day. However, my planned narrative changed this morning when my watch fell out of my bike bag onto the road and was subjected to some serious abuse before I realised and went back to find it.
> ...


Damn, sorry to hear that mate! I've dreamt of owning a Stowa for years but posts like this make me realise it might be quite a lot more stressful wearing a watch worth that kind of money...


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Why weren't you wearing the watch


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Like khd said, this is another plus about affordable watches like Tisell. Imagine if you had the Stowa instead of just the Stowa strap...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tavurvur said:


> View attachment 7014826
> View attachment 7014834
> 
> I had been planning to post on my Tisell 40mm Pilot Type A - in particular how much I was enjoying it on the Stowa strap and how I'd managed to regulate it to about +5s a day. However, my planned narrative changed this morning when my watch fell out of my bike bag onto the road and was subjected to some serious abuse before I realised and went back to find it.
> ...


Sorry to see a nice watch go to waste. I really feel for you. :-x

Anyway, welcome to WUS and congratulations on your very 1st post. ;-)


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Tavurvur said:


> View attachment 7014826
> View attachment 7014834
> 
> I had been planning to post on my Tisell 40mm Pilot Type A - in particular how much I was enjoying it on the Stowa strap and how I'd managed to regulate it to about +5s a day. However, my planned narrative changed this morning when my watch fell out of my bike bag onto the road and was subjected to some serious abuse before I realised and went back to find it.
> ...


I feel for you. On the upside you realised it fell out and got it back and can still use the Stowa strap for your replacement. It'll have that nice worn in feel.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tavurvur (Feb 1, 2016)

Amuthini said:


> Why weren't you wearing the watch


I was riding my bike to work and I've just taken to not wearing a watch when I do that. Normally, my watch comes to work in my bag in a watch roll but I was probably trying to juggle too many things when I left home (baby, bike etc.) and didn't check that my bag was properly closed. Some lessons you learn the hard way - obviously I need to take more than watch inspiration from the aviation industry and adopt some of the checklist practices too.


----------



## Tavurvur (Feb 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> Like khd said, this is another plus about affordable watches like Tisell. Imagine if you had the Stowa instead of just the Stowa strap...


I think if I ever got a Stowa (and I do really like the look of the 1938 chronograph) I'd make sure that it was insured. By contrast, the Tisell comes in at about the same as the excess on my home insurance.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Ouch gutted! On the plus side taking that much of a beating the case looks in pretty decent condition! Testament to the build quality I guess


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The strap from Bryan over at bonumcoriumleatherworks.com got here today and just fitted it to the sub.

Love it!! Proper vintage vibe and one of the softest most supple straps I've ever had made. Great edging and finishing too.

Can highly recommend this guy, check out his etsy too as he has loads of options.


----------



## 08ryana (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm really close to getting a bauhaus but I still haven't quite understood the situation with the dial colour. I want the 6H date window but a white dial with a brown strap. Is that possible?
It's out of stock for now but I'll probably get it when it's back in stock.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Tavurvur (Feb 1, 2016)

08ryana said:


> I'm really close to getting a bauhaus but I still haven't quite understood the situation with the dial colour. I want the 6H date window but a white dial with a brown strap. Is that possible?
> It's out of stock for now but I'll probably get it when it's back in stock.


I think it should be. On the tisellkr.com website the 6h with a brown strap is listed as an option for the white dial model, even though it is out of stock at the moment. The straps that come with the Tisell Bauhaus are plain leather with no visible stitching. For me, a strap with a bit of texture or stitching helped to balance out the very austere case and dial. Mine is now on a Rios medium-brown cordovan strap. I'm also wondering whether a strap like the honey coloured strap from Miro watches might look good.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Cross-posing. Can anyone that has received their watch in the USA confirm if you need to sign for the package delivery. 

Sent from somewhere in general to nowhere in particular.


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

How long does it usually take for Tisell to restock their watches? The Sub and Bauhaus has been sold out for an extended time now.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

CO5 said:


> How long does it usually take for Tisell to restock their watches? The Sub and Bauhaus has been sold out for an extended time now.


Miyota have had a significant price rise on the 9015 movement so I wouldn't expect restocking any time soon.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

He replied to me that he will probably have more in March or April


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine arrived on Monday!










Loving it! I posted some photos and thoughts on it over here.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

Im considering picking up a Bauhaus when its back in stock. I have a Rodina now but I think the finish on the Tisell will be a little better. The miyota movement and the Tisell font matching the aesthetic better also both pull me in the direction of the Tisell.

My only gripe with the Tisell is the central seconds hand. I prefer the look of the small seconds. But I was thinking that a slight adjustment to the design of the Tisell could improve things.

I quickly shopped the stock image from the site to see what the watch would like with a) no seconds hand at all, and b) with a seconds had that didnt have a an anchor.

ORIGINAL:








NO SECONDS HAND:








NON-ANCHORED SECONDS HAND:








What do you guys think? If i bought the watch I could easily remove the seconds hand myself, but im not sure how it would actually look. Like, would it be obvious on the center column that the another hand should be there? Does that question make sense? Or if I wanted to replace the seconds had with one that didnt have the anchor, does anyone know where I could shop for such a hand?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If you want a second hand, I prefer the existing one with the anchor, but I think removing the second hand does yield a much cleaner look.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

popshicles said:


> Im considering picking up a Bauhaus when its back in stock. I have a Rodina now but I think the finish on the Tisell will be a little better. The miyota movement and the Tisell font matching the aesthetic better also both pull me in the direction of the Tisell.
> 
> My only gripe with the Tisell is the central seconds hand. I prefer the look of the small seconds. But I was thinking that a slight adjustment to the design of the Tisell could improve things.
> 
> ...


I prefer the original or without second hand. Without the anchor just seems out of place, at least to me.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

bofff said:


>


Yowza.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> Yowza.


x 2. Love these classic designs.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish he would re-release these in quartz.
Do away with the whole unstable movement problem.



bofff said:


>


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

bofff said:


>


Wanna sell one of those?

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I wish he would re-release these in quartz.
> Do away with the whole unstable movement problem.


well
I red a lot about these problems
currently I m owner of 2 above Tisells and Gerlach Auroch (all powered by ST19)
so far all work well - though all were closely checked
as I v been told one only problem is "spring lock wheel tension". which repairing is one time intervention
and...
would you really trade this for quartz ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bofff said:


> well
> I red a lot about these problems
> currently I m owner of 2 above Tisells and Gerlach Auroch (all powered by ST19)
> so far all work well - though all were closely checked
> ...


I had some unpleasant experiences with two ST19's - it would not hold any charge. Died on me they did within a week of purchase. Lots of going back n forth. Etc. Died anyway.

And no watchmaker near me wanted to work on a Chinese movement. :-(
Sigh.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I have owned a couple of st19s and they were bulletproof.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I sure hope not they rerelease any of the well made ST19s in mecaquartz. There's a beauty in mechanicals that is never captured in the VK64 or other battery driven watches....

Never had problems with any of my many ST19s...

The Tisell is amongst the most beloved




































(Yes thats a ST19 inside)



















The latter two are available on f29 btw


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> I sure hope not they rerelease any of the well made ST19s in mecaquartz. There's a beauty in mechanicals that is never captured in the VK64 or other battery driven watches....
> 
> Never had problems with any of my many ST19s...
> 
> ...


What's f29

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

rochoa21 said:


> What's f29
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


Sales forum


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

ME LOVE HULK


----------



## mr ed (Feb 28, 2016)

Got a Tisell B-uhr Fleiger pilot for a few weeks now- very nice, clean dial, seems about 4 sec slow per day which is near perfect. Delivery was excellent too, real tracking that works! unlike my order to getat - which I am still waiting on with a non working ems tracking code and getting aggravated with.

Wish Tisell would make one good pam111 homage - which I would buy in a sec.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello, how did you get those beauties if they don't sell them abroad? I like best the one with de dial at left but the other case, the case with bow type horns.



bofff said:


>


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I want one

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

I have read 2000 posts in a heartbeat, fantastic thread! Now moving to Tisell sub thread.
Thank you all.


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Joining the cult! Simply the best on its category.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Guys , did you ever thinking of making group on Facebook.
Something like we have for a steinhart
https://m.facebook.com/groups/564753770276766
It is a great way to share your photos , ideas for combinations etc.
I think also will help for community development for such a nice micro brand.
And i also think that might even help for mr. Tisell to improve a business a bit. 
What you think ? Anyone willing to start it ? I would but i don't own not even 1 piece yet since i discovered this brand 48h ago.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really into the 157 Arabia watch. Any chance some of the owners of that watch can post some more wrist shots. Some with different straps would be appreciated as well.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Really into the 157 Arabia watch. Any chance some of the owners of that watch can post some more wrist shots. Some with different straps would be appreciated as well.


Here ya go. OEM strap is very low quality. The stitched strap here is a Fossil $5.00 bargain bin swap. Currently awaiting a Burgundy/brown croco from Waccex


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

roadie said:


> Here ya go. OEM strap is very low quality. The stitched strap here is a Fossil $5.00 bargain bin swap. Currently awaiting a Burgundy/brown croco from Waccex


That is beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Is the watch on the right still available? I didn't see it on the english language website.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anybody figured out how to convince them to sell the st19 chronographs in the US?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Has anybody figured out how to convince them to sell the st19 chronographs in the US?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Seriously

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

roadie said:


> Here ya go. OEM strap is very low quality. The stitched strap here is a Fossil $5.00 bargain bin swap. Currently awaiting a Burgundy/brown croco from Waccex


You might want to put off that blue seal. It's for only protect the crown.

TISELL web site says,
" Blue colored scratch protection film(Remove before use)"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash Musial (Feb 17, 2016)

im interested in the Fleiger Type B 43mm. Can someone give me some details on the differences and pros/cons between the 90S5 movement and the Seagull ST25 movement?

Ive seen some flexibility regarding custom options on the diver regarding the cyclops and dial/bezel combinations. Would it be possible to get the 43mm with the 90S5 movement?


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing. I assume that they will not provide 43mm with 90s5 since it will need modification of the case. They can do slight modifications like change of hands on diver, bezel color etc. Still worth of try to ask if possible . I would be first in line as well. Since i have 20cm wrist i am afraid that 40mm b tipe will look silly on my wrist and somehow i am sceptical with Chinese movements even i know i shouldn't be. I was also thinking of swod hands modification on sub. Do any one know which one will fit. Is it possible to find bezel with one minute markers like Mil-sub stile that will fit. I am thiking how nice would that be if Tisell make homage to 5517.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

knezz said:


> I am thiking how nice would that be if Tisell make homage to 5517.


Me too.


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

Guys, I can't decide between the green or black one.
Could someone post a short YouTube video of the black marine dive? I would really like to see how it looks in reality, on different angles. There are 2 clips of the hulk, but any of the black sub .


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

New croco strap on Tisell #157 handwinder from: https://waccex.de/en/


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Just got back in the watch scene after a year and a half away.. Damn these watches look good!


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

New croco strap on Tisell #157.

This look fantastic!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

knezz said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I assume that they will not provide 43mm with 90s5 since it will need modification of the case. They can do slight modifications like change of hands on diver, bezel color etc. Still worth of try to ask if possible . I would be first in line as well. Since i have 20cm wrist i am afraid that 40mm b tipe will look silly on my wrist and somehow i am sceptical with Chinese movements even i know i shouldn't be. I was also thinking of swod hands modification on sub. Do any one know which one will fit. Is it possible to find bezel with one minute markers like Mil-sub stile that will fit. I am thiking how nice would that be if Tisell make homage to 5517.


He would have to get new cases and new movements. I highly doubt it will be possible.

BTW the Miyota 9015 is japanese, not chinese, and incredibly high quality. Mine performs within COSC standards (+/- 5 secs per day) every day.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

i got misunderstood there , i wanted to say i am afraid of 40mm case since i have 8 inch wrist and i am skeptical about Chinese movement in 43mm b - tipe


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

knezz said:


> Is it possible to find *bezel with one minute markers like Mil-sub* stile that will fit. I am thiking how nice would that be if Tisell make homage to 5517.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

knezz said:


> i got misunderstood there , i wanted to say i am afraid of 40mm case since i have 8 inch wrist and i am skeptical about Chinese movement in 43mm b - tipe


Same worries here. I'm thinking of the 43mm type B but im not sure how the Seagull ST25 movement performs.

But my wrist is smaller at abt 7.5".

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

wish you could get em in the US...

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Don't be scared to buy Sea-Gull movements. I own several and they are all keeping excellent time.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

This watch is great


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice pics!!
and wear it in good Health


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

I have Tisell's 43mm type B. It keeps excellent time, zero problems with ST25 movement


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Ulotny said:


> This watch is great


Those pics are beautiful!


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Ulotny said:


> This watch is great


Marine Dive*r*?! Photoshop or new dial from Tisell?

Great shots by the way, makes me think that the green dial with a black bezel would be a good way to go!


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

Is the black marine dive's dial glossy inky deep black like hell? In comparison with rolex maybe?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pharmacon said:


> Is the black marine dive's dial glossy inky deep black like hell? In comparison with rolex maybe?


Yes it is, in comparison with Rolex Sub. Imo, almost indistinguishable between the both of them.


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you for the answer  . Do you know if it really is waterproof? Did somebody tested it? And also does it have inside or outside AR?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pharmacon said:


> Thank you for the answer  . Do you know if it really is waterproof? Did somebody tested it? And also does it have inside or outside AR?


Nope, I got no confident that it will survive the 200 m water pressure test. But there is no problem when I bath a few times and swam 1 time with it.

Generally, if you don't dive beyond 50 m, I think the Tisell Sub should be fine.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

My flieger showed up on Wednesday. I was expecting to be dissapointed by the lume and the band but both turned out pretty decent. Feels great on the wrist. When i get tired of the oyster I'll try it on mesh and then a whole bunch of natos sitting in my drawer. In 48 hours its lost 5 seconds.


----------



## Obscurax (Jul 5, 2012)

I might have to pull the trigger on a flieger too


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

anyone know if they will have that black marine dive watch back in stock? looks pretty dam sexy.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

He told me around april


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Obscurax said:


> I might have to pull the trigger on a flieger too


It s innevitable... I like the sub too but it will have to compete a lot for wrist time...


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

I got the 43mm type B. Loving it. Hell I might even get the type A too, and definitely a black sub once it's back in stock! In terms of value it's right up there with the likes of the Orient Mako/Ray. I didn't expect much from the Seagull movement, but it works well enough!


Obscurax said:


> I might have to pull the trigger on a flieger too


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Ulotny said:


> This watch is great


Almost like Tisell, great too


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> My flieger showed up on Wednesday. I was expecting to be dissapointed by the lume and the band but both turned out pretty decent. Feels great on the wrist. When i get tired of the oyster I'll try it on mesh and then a whole bunch of natos sitting in my drawer. In 48 hours its lost 5 seconds.


Tisell Flieger comes with bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't wait for the Hulk to come back in stock. Definitely getting it.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

ironborn said:


> I can't wait for the Hulk to come back in stock. Definitely getting it.


Good decision


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone know when the green dial dive watch will be in stock? That green is sexy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Oranges said:


> Does anyone know when the green dial dive watch will be in stock? That green is sexy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably in april


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

narofx said:


> Tisell Flieger comes with bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


see my thread here. It's a Hadley Roma bracelet.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-flieger-oyster-2989794.html


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow I'm impressed by my flieger. Two things stand out most:

1. the lume is really evenly and thickly applied and lasts all night. If a monster is a 10, I'd rate it a strong 6 which is good enough for me considering the markers and hands are thinner and the blue color which our eyes are less sensitive to.

2. that 901s is a great timekeeper. Who needs spring drive. It's super smooth and within 1 second of NIST in 36 hours.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> see my thread here. It's a Hadley Roma bracelet.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-flieger-oyster-2989794.html


nice!!! unfortunately, only the 43mm is available now..

i'm leaning towards a 43mm for my 7.5" wrist. However, I do not like leather straps. I prefer bracelets. Not too many 22mm bracelets, would prefer a solid end links bracelet though.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

narofx said:


> nice!!! unfortunately, only the 43mm is available now..
> 
> i'm leaning towards a 43mm for my 7.5" wrist. However, I do not like leather straps. I prefer bracelets. Not too many 22mm bracelets, would prefer a solid end links bracelet though.


The 43mm strikes just the right note for my 7 1/4" wrist. I use my bracelet from one of my Seiko 5s. I love the combo.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

javadave61 said:


> The 43mm strikes just the right note for my 7 1/4" wrist. I use my bracelet from one of my Seiko 5s. I love the combo.


Any photo to share? I have an SKX007 which comes with jubilee strap. May i can try

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Ulotny said:


> Probably in april


Thanks will keep my eye on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

narofx said:


> Any photo to share? I have an SKX007 which comes with jubilee strap. May i can try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I have two Seiko FFFs (SNZH53 & 57), and one of the two is always on a Brady strap, so I use the extra one on the Tisell when I want to go with a bracelet. It's not a perfect match, as you can see from the photos, but it does the job. The SKX jubilee will fit similarly, I imagine.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the photos! Looks good with your oyster-style strap.

I don't think the SKX I jubilee strap will look as good.

I've got to pace out my purchases. Been averaging 1 watch per month since Dec.


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Tisell GMT?






















Tisell


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

What's the model for the marine deck styled watch?


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Emospence said:


> What's the model for the marine deck styled watch?


Not sure which one you're referring to, but you should find it here: Welcome to joyful online shopping!
I have the #157 Arabic handwind. Excellent watch for the price!


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

roadie said:


> Not sure which one you're referring to, but you should find it here: Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> I have the #157 Arabic handwind. Excellent watch for the price!


That's the one, thanks.

44mm o.o


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on a Tisell No. 157 Arabia Version, brown strap. 44mm is larger than I typically get, but I just couldn't pass it up for $135. Now for the wait and also hoping the 40mm Pilot becomes available again.
Stock Pic until I can upload one of my own.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Tisell No. 157 Arabia Version, brown strap. 44mm is larger than I typically get, but I just couldn't pass it up for $135. Now for the wait and also hoping the 40mm Pilot becomes available again.
> Stock Pic until I can upload one of my own.
> 
> View attachment 7484770


You won't be disappointed. Here's mine to hold you over: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-tisell-157-arabic-handwinder-2854729.html


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

thequietvnese said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with the Tisell GMT?
> 
> View attachment 7453330
> 
> ...


I don't have any experience with it but Tisell said they will not have any more in reply to my email.


----------



## timer (Nov 27, 2007)

Love the Tisell watches I've seen on line and am ready to buy. I found their Korean website but, I'm having trouble understanding and navigating this site. Is there another site(s) where I can buy? Thanks


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timer said:


> Love the Tisell watches I've seen on line and am ready to buy. I found their Korean website but, I'm *having trouble understanding and navigating this site.* Is there another site(s) where I can buy? Thanks


You have to learn Korean - we all did. Might take a few years, unless you have a photographic memory, and can cram massive amounts of data in a short time.
All just to buy some stinking watches.... so worth it. ;-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

timer said:


> Love the Tisell watches I've seen on line and am ready to buy. I found their Korean website but, I'm having trouble understanding and navigating this site. Is there another site(s) where I can buy? Thanks


I speak 2 languages,English & U.S.Army & had NO problem using & ordering from the Tisell site.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Now for the wait and also hoping the 40mm Pilot becomes available again.


You, me and probably hundreds (thousands?) of others...


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

timer said:


> Love the Tisell watches I've seen on line and am ready to buy. I found their Korean website but, I'm having trouble understanding and navigating this site. Is there another site(s) where I can buy? Thanks


http://mobile--shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/products/TISELL-WATCH/42/

This is the English version I used. It has a limited variety.

And If you translate the Korean site with google, you'll see all the divers are sold out there too.


----------



## Rut Vi (Mar 19, 2016)

Who use Tisell New 8144, tell me some comment about this (movement, appearance, lasting .... etc) pls

Thanks


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> You have to learn Korean - we all did. Might take a few years, unless you have a photographic memory, and can cram massive amounts of data in a short time.
> All just to buy some stinking watches.... so worth it. ;-)


I learned how to read Hangul just enough to get me into trouble.  "There's an app for that," and I found one for my phone. I can pronounce what I see, but I don't always know the definition of what I'm saying.

Now I know this menu has options for "black band" and "dark brown band". It's interesting how Hangul works -- I'm not exactly translating, because the words are spelled phonetically from English. "블랙" reads as "black", and "밴드" reads as "band", for example.










The character system is much simpler than it appears to us Westerners. The shapes represent sounds; vowels are like ㅓ, ㅏ, and ㅠ, and consonants include ㅈ, ㅂ, and ㄱ. Some variations are essentially "harder" than their base: "ㄷ" is our "d", and "ㅌ" is our "t", as if the doubled shape shows crisper pronunciation. Find a decent resource and you could start pronouncing Hangul within a few days.

Grammar and sentence structure, however&#8230;


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

I am trying to sign up for an account on the US version of the 'joyful shopping' (Tisell) site. It keeps saying my "ID" doesn't work. What the heck is "ID" and how do I satisfy 'ID' requirement to move past this? I want to place an order but I can't figure this out.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Buzzedhornet said:


> I am trying to sign up for an account on the US version of the 'joyful shopping' (Tisell) site. It keeps saying my "ID" doesn't work. What the heck is "ID" and how do I satisfy 'ID' requirement to move past this? I want to place an order but I can't figure this out.


ID is username. I'm not sure what the specifics are but my normal username / e-mail worked for me. I had a small issue when inputting my address. They want something in address line 2 so I just had to use a "space" to fulfill that requirement.


----------



## RyanMK88 (Feb 16, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if the Bauhaus style one comes with a 'no date' option? Or is it just either @ the 3H or 6H mark?


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

RyanMK88 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Bauhaus style one comes with a 'no date' option? Or is it just either @ the 3H or 6H mark?


I can't say but looking at the website, their Bauhaus style watches P00000BF and P00000PD look to be sold out at the moment and I think have been for a while. I know others have been able to contact the maker with other requests so if this watch becomes available again, I think you could negotiate a no date option.


----------



## Rut Vi (Mar 19, 2016)

Rut Vi said:


> Who use Tisell New 8144, tell me some comment about this (movement, appearance, lasting .... etc) pls
> 
> Thanks


anybody help me


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Following up on how the Tisell pilot looks on a bracelet, decided to take a (cheap) leap of faith:

Amazing new bracelet at AUD6 shipped from eBay

It's clearly not premium quality, but does the job relatively well. Limited removable links, not advisable for wrist below 6.5".

Love it!


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

Just received my ST19A, first mechanical watch for me. It arrived quickly, 9 days after payment cleared, two days after clearing customs in NY (I live in Philly).
Beautiful watch, was carefully shipped the usual Tisell way it seems, cut-out in a large block of foam. I'm no expert, but the watch is strikes me as very well made, and the movement is spectacular! The strap seems decent, nothing special, but it looks better than I expected. Not the most amazing leather in the world, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

hwieniawski said:


> Just received my ST19A, first mechanical watch for me. It arrived quickly, 9 days after payment cleared, two days after clearing customs in NY (I live in Philly).
> Beautiful watch, was carefully shipped the usual Tisell way it seems, cut-out in a large block of foam. I'm no expert, but the watch is strikes me as very well made, and the movement is spectacular! The strap seems decent, nothing special, but it looks better than I expected. Not the most amazing leather in the world, but I'm not complaining!


Been here for almost a year and you dare to not show pictures of a new arrival. For shame sir, for shame.


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Been here for almost a year and you dare to not show pictures of a new arrival. For shame sir, for shame.


I know I know  Will post some soon!


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

hwieniawski said:


> Just received my ST19A, first mechanical watch for me. It arrived quickly, 9 days after payment cleared, two days after clearing customs in NY (I live in Philly).
> Beautiful watch, was carefully shipped the usual Tisell way it seems, cut-out in a large block of foam. I'm no expert, but the watch is strikes me as very well made, and the movement is spectacular! The strap seems decent, nothing special, but it looks better than I expected. Not the most amazing leather in the world, but I'm not complaining!


So you mean the watch was shipped directly to you, or did you use someone in Korea to help you with that?
I'm sure others would want to order one of the ST19 models too if that's a possibility again.

Mine is now almost a year old, and it has become the one I grab most often for a workday. 
I still think it's absolutely beautiful.
But I did change the strap.

Do enjoy!


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> So you mean the watch was shipped directly to you, or did you use someone in Korea to help you with that?
> I'm sure others would want to order one of the ST19 models too if that's a possibility again.
> 
> Mine is now almost a year old, and it has become the one I grab most often for a workday.
> ...


It was shipped directly to me, while our communications weren't always crystal clear, I told the owner my gf has family in Korea, and he then said it would be possible to ship it to me. Really is a beautiful watch, anyway here's a quick photo:

View attachment 7555994


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

You will have to click "go advanced" and then attach the picture.

looking forward to your quick pic.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

Man the Tisell flieger looks so much like my Stowa.. wondering if I should have got this instead and saved my money for another watch.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I think a lot of us are thinking the same! 

How is the lume in the Tisell Flieger? In terms of longevity?



hal9e3 said:


> Man the Tisell flieger looks so much like my Stowa.. wondering if I should have got this instead and saved my money for another watch.


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

hal9e3 said:


> Man the Tisell flieger looks so much like my Stowa.. wondering if I should have got this instead and saved my money for another watch.


I wouldn't be so quick to equate the two brands and I suggest you enjoy the Stowa.

I really like my Tissel 40mm Pilot, think it offers tremendous value and currently wear it often. The hands and crystal are simply fantastic for a watch in this price range. The dial is clean and serviceable if you understand the limited performance of C1 lume. For me, was a great litmus test for how much I would like a traditional flieger B-dial in 40 mm.

All this hasn't stopped me from noticing a couple of idiosyncrasies in the case-to-bezel fit. I suspect the case was profiled for a larger bezel which would interfere with the large diamond crown (the base of the crown extends above case-bezel interface). What results from using the slightly smaller bezel are four separate flattened regions on the case. They catch and reflect light in distracting ways when viewing the face. You can see hints of them looking at Tissel's product images. It's not a fatal flaw, but it is one of those things you can't un-see once it happens. For me, it detracts from the otherwise exceptional feel and performance of the piece.

Those little facets don't seem to exist on the Stowa or Archimede thin, contemporary cases (or its a more consistent ring, instead of four flat spots). Archimede's squared hands aren't as pretty as Stowa's. So to me, it really looks like Stowa is the pick of the litter among modern 40 mm options. I guess the upshot is that I believe you have made a good investment and I hope you're not second-guessing too much.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

hal9e3 said:


> Man the Tisell flieger looks so much like my Stowa.. wondering if I should have got this instead and saved my money for another watch.


The Stowa also has the advantage that you can buy one...


----------



## ahsan (Mar 18, 2016)

Guys I'm really interested in type 40mm flieger but dont know where to purchase it? Cant afford a stowa! Please help.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ahsan said:


> Guys I'm really interested in type 40mm flieger but dont know where to purchase it? Cant afford a stowa! Please help.


Aeromatic does a bunch of 40mm Type Bs for €90, and a handful that look vaguely like a Type A.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Just received my No. 157 Arabia in the mail today. Put it on a Hadley-Roma strap. I have a 7 inch wrist so this guy is just a tad big for my liking but man do I like this timepiece. Pics since every incoming post needs a pic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MR TISELL, Y U NO RESTOCK BLACK SUB?!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> MR TISELL, Y U NO RESTOCK BLACK SUB?!


AND HULK?!


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

AND PILOTS?!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> MR TISELL, Y U NO RESTOCK BLACK SUB?!


Says March on the website, hope it's not too much longer


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

eljay said:


> Says March on the website, hope it's not too much longer


He replied via email it should be sometime in April.


----------



## adamtalbot (Feb 25, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> He replied via email it should be sometime in April.


Is this only with respect to the diver?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, I didn't ask about the others.


----------



## adamtalbot (Feb 25, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Yes, I didn't ask about the others.


Cheers. Hoping for a 40mm pilot restock.


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

I ordered the 43mm Type A pilot. Any strap suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

The black sub is tempting me to stock up more, a trinity perhaps?


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

I ordered this 157 last Nov, but it was stolen en-route, Tisell was kind enuf to replace me with a new one while they claim from their postal service. It was a long process, but I finally got my 157 after about 4 months.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Poseiden said:


> View attachment 7664042
> 
> 
> I ordered this 157 last Nov, but it was stolen en-route, Tisell was kind enuf to replace me with a new one while they claim from their postal service. It was a long process, but I finally got my 157 after about 4 months.


Grats to you! And amazing customer service by Tisell. I'm extremely impressed at this price point, Tisell go the extra mile to please its customers. Wouldn't hesitate to buy my 4th or even 5th Tisell again.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

What is going on in this thread? It's all rainbows, lollipops and magical unicorns. Makes for a very enlightening read.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> What is going on in this thread? It's all rainbows, lollipops and magical unicorns. Makes for a very enlightening read.


We're just all big fans of Tisell! Lol. Welcome!


----------



## adamtalbot (Feb 25, 2016)

40mm Fliegers back in stock.

Get 'em while they're hot!

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

adamtalbot said:


> 40mm Fliegers back in stock.
> 
> Get 'em while they're hot!
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered my type A. Second Tisell ordered within 30 days.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

adamtalbot said:


> 40mm Fliegers back in stock.
> 
> Get 'em while they're hot!
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


Great! Ordered. Time to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice. Is it me or is the price a bit higher?


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> Nice. Is it me or is the price a bit higher?


I think it is slightly higher. I think they were $180-185? I think the marine dive sub also got a slight increase even though they are still out of stock. Still at $195, I think that's a pretty good price.


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

I hope Mr. Tisell knows how many people are eagerly waiting for the marine dive to restock!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ulotny said:


>


Wow. Beautiful shot. |>


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, brilliant photo!


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tisell Thursday


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

I need this green dive watcj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Kinda seems like the 40mm Flieger is the best deal (price/quality) on an automatic pilot watch.
Agree? Disagree?

I'd like to get a pilot watch to test out the style but don't want to "test drive" an $800 Archimede bronze...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

velvet396 said:


> Kinda seems like the 40mm Flieger is the best deal (price/quality) on an automatic pilot watch.
> Agree? Disagree?
> 
> I'd like to get a pilot watch to test out the style but don't want to "test drive" an $800 Archimede bronze...


Agreed. You could also test the style for even less with a parnis version for $70-$80, just saying  Lume is almost non-existent, but the Asian 6497 movement keeps amazing time.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

artblakey said:


> Agreed. You could also test the style for even less with a parnis version for $70-$80, just saying  Lume is almost non-existent, but the Asian 6497 movement keeps amazing time.


To be fair, I don't believe Parnis does a 40mm.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Currently enjoying my Tisell Flieger full lume dial. I have it on an aftermarket bracelet and I just love the way it wears. This one has now been on my wrist for over a week and I have not yet wanted to change.










It is running remarkably accurate out of the box and has lost less than 30 seconds over the 8 days I have been wearing it. It even has good lume that lasts most of the night.

It is not on his website but I highly recommend it if any of you are looking for a white dial pilot watch. Just send Mr Tisell an email and he will let you know if he has any in stock. It is 42mm and uses a Miyota 8215.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Currently enjoying my Tisell Flieger full lume dial. I have it on an aftermarket bracelet and I just love the way it wears. This one has now been on my wrist for over a week and I have not yet wanted to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same watch and I love it. What bracelet are you using? The curved end links seem to fit pretty well.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

eljay said:


> To be fair, I don't believe Parnis does a 40mm.


I certainly couldn't find one, but I'm not the most skilled.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

How and where are people buying from Tisell? Would like to place an order .


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

dejavus said:


> How and where are people buying from Tisell? Would like to place an order .


I wish you luck my friend. I managed to pick this bad boy off of eBay. Like new condition for a good price!

I guess it also depends what your looking for.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

velvet396 said:


> Kinda seems like the 40mm Flieger is the best deal (price/quality) on an automatic pilot watch.
> Agree? Disagree?
> 
> I'd like to get a pilot watch to test out the style but don't want to "test drive" an $800 Archimede bronze...


May I suggest the 43mm Type A. I was scared it may have looked to big for my wrist since my max is 40-42mm but it fits surprisingly well. Very pleased! Not bad in price either


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

dejavus said:


> How and where are people buying from Tisell? Would like to place an order .


Scroll up a coupla posts... TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be more widely known - Page 189


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I like the look of them, will dig deeper.


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> Grats to you! And amazing customer service by Tisell. I'm extremely impressed at this price point, Tisell go the extra mile to please its customers. Wouldn't hesitate to buy my 4th or even 5th Tisell again.


Thanks watchnatic, yes I was very impressed with them. Hope they can recover their money ASAP.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone with a Tisell Sub homage have any up/down play with the bezel? Mine wiggles at the 12 o'clock position. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Control187 said:


> Anyone with a Tisell Sub homage have any up/down play with the bezel? Mine wiggles at the 12 o'clock position.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mine also wiggles about .5mm. Had it for months before I noticed it lol. Doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Zubris21 (Apr 9, 2016)

I must admit I haven't read through the entire thread, but has anyone brought one into Canada? Just wondering how bad the duty chargers were?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

deluded said:


> I have the same watch and I love it. What bracelet are you using? The curved end links seem to fit pretty well.


It is one I found on ebay for under $20.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/290783766366

The end links are close but do not quite fit. They are also not really the right height. The watch is quite thick but the bracelet is fairly thin at the curved link.










The bracelet is nice and solid with screws rather than pins and is really comfortable on my wrist so I would recommend it.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

ek_straps said:


> May I suggest the 43mm Type A. I was scared it may have looked to big for my wrist since my max is 40-42mm but it fits surprisingly well. Very pleased! Not bad in price either


Nice strap choice!


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

40mm Pilots with Miyota movement now available, get it while stocks lasts!
Superb value for money timepiece.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> It is one I found on ebay for under $20.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/290783766366
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! The bracelet looks well-built! And the additional pictures sure help me to visualise the fitting better. I can see what you mean about the end-links not being of the right height though. But all in all, it sure looks good. I'll give it a think, thanks!


----------



## tormodnt (Jun 1, 2015)

ninzeo said:


>


This is just so great!

Anyone with new info on where to get the tisell st19??


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Any update on he green diver coming in stock? We are in mid April already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

dynamo23 said:


> 40mm Pilots with Miyota movement now available, get it while stocks lasts!
> Superb value for money timepiece.


I just ordered the same bracelet. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I travel to Korea frequently for business. I recently found that I am very near the same location as Tisell. I emailed him to see if there was any way to see the watches in person, but sadly, no. They are all internet sales only. But, the response was quick and personal. I will be trying to determine which model is (most) for me. Everyone on this thread seems to like theirs a lot. Enough reason for me!


----------



## tormodnt (Jun 1, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> I travel to Korea frequently for business. I recently found that I am very near the same location as Tisell. I emailed him to see if there was any way to see the watches in person, but sadly, no. They are all internet sales only. But, the response was quick and personal. I will be trying to determine which model is (most) for me. Everyone on this thread seems to like theirs a lot. Enough reason for me!


Well let me know if there is room in your luggage for one more watch


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Come on green diver watch please come back in stock so I can guy you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Oranges said:


> Come on green diver watch please come back in stock so I can guy you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am literally thinking this every day.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Are Tissel watches made in Korea?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

James_ said:


> Are Tissel watches made in Korea?


Depends. They are assembled in Korea by mostly chinese and japanese parts afaik. So if Korea was like Switzerland he'd call them Korea made


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Would someone be so kind as to help me with Mr Tisell's email? I don't want to read 193 pages again to find it!

Thank you!


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

double post


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Would someone be so kind as to help me with Mr Tisell's email? I don't want to read 193 pages again to find it!
> 
> Thank you!


[email protected]


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

James_ said:


> Are Tissel watches made in Korea?


Nothing Korean about Tisell other than the registration of the website, sale office in Korea and the gentleman who owns the sales office. AFAIK, all research points to every Tisell being made by Shenzen Koda Horologe, which as you can guess from the name is in..... you guessed right. They also supply to Parnis and as can be seen from Tisell quality are pretty darn good watches. But as my colleague likes to put it...Dude, they ain't Korean.

The MOQs from SKH are 300...so you take the spec which the Tisell sub has and you could get a darn good watch for under 200$. I am surprised however by the slim margins that Tisell maintains on these subs and want to know how they do it unless there is no independent Tisell sales and its just Shenzen Koda in a new robe (most logical explanation, which would explain the absence of huge margins like Parnis).

And before I get flamed for portraying Tisell as Chinese, I'm willing to retract everything if anyone shows a single piece of evidence regarding assembly or manufacture in Korea (repackaging and sales doesn't count).

They're good Chinese watches and excellent VFM, but that's about it. They're nowhere like a Hyundai or a Samsung (who also manufacture in China, but have true origins and development in Korea). And I would definitely get one.

Have posted in detail regarding SKH - Tisell connection at:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/$150...time-deciding-3086986-9.html?highlight=tisell


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

For more details on the connection between Shenzen Koda Horologe and Tisell:









The page lists the Tisell Tisell Brand Seagull Mechanical Steel Leather Watch (KD-LE14)
from Shenzen Koda Horologe which anyone can order and all that's Korean about it is....hey beats me ;-):-d


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Really? I must thank you for your extensive efforts and dedicating your 7th and 8th posts in the WUS universe on sniffing out exactly where Mr Oh's goods came from.

Heck, from where I am, I'll be long dead from hunger if I insisted on rejecting everything "Made In China"..

Nope. No evidence to disprove what you raised, but a good nugget of commercial espionage (if true), that does nothing to deter Tisell fans from buying what they desire at such attractive prices. Neither did I recall Mr Oh marketing his watch as Korean watches (like some "Swiss Made" companies did).

Perhaps, by a long shot, it may help would-be forum project watch organizers with a ready proven supplier! Thanks much!


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

With watches looking like this costing below $200,










I really dun care if they were hand-made by mountain gnomes atop Mount Paektu or from an industrial plant in Shenzhen.

Enjoy.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

horonewbie said:


> Nothing Korean about Tisell other than the registration of the website, sale office in Korea and the gentleman who owns the sales office. AFAIK, all research points to every Tisell being made by Shenzen Koda Horologe, which as you can guess from the name is in..... you guessed right. They also supply to Parnis and as can be seen from Tisell quality are pretty darn good watches. But as my colleague likes to put it...Dude, they ain't Korean.
> 
> The MOQs from SKH are 300...so you take the spec which the Tisell sub has and you could get a darn good watch for under 200$. I am surprised however by the slim margins that Tisell maintains on these subs and want to know how they do it unless there is no independent Tisell sales and its just Shenzen Koda in a new robe (most logical explanation, which would explain the absence of huge margins like Parnis).
> 
> ...


They are a Korean company. That order parts from China. Just like thousands of other companies. Would you call apple a Chinese company because all their products are made in China now?

Evidence of some Korean assembly is in custom sub divers with switched bezels. Cyclops or no cyclops. Switched dials.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I am liking my new Tisell. I know at that price I am getting a watch that's sourced from china in one way or another. Made entirely of chinese manufactured components but when it comes to dress watches I want affordable and good quality for the money and that's what I got. I wouldn't buy another pilot watch from them but I am a bit of a flieger snob. Personally I don't understand this obsession with where the parts and/or watches come from there are plenty of micro brands that are wholly made in china and sell for a lot more than Tisell. Although I will admit that IMHO some people are getting a little excited in this thread but they are also entitled to their opinion. No one has to take it as fact. I am feeling very inclusive today.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

I do like your watch , i don't like that day/night complication.
So i prefer # 157. On my wish list.


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

I ordered myself a Tisell 44mm Pilot the other day from joyful online shopping! hah.
Anyone have any nice pictures to share while I wait?


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

This is with a Hirsch strap.









Siskiyoublues said:


> I ordered myself a Tisell 44mm Pilot the other day from joyful online shopping! hah. Anyone have any nice pictures to share while I wait?


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Beautiful watch and great find. Yes, I've heard of Tissel. And Sea-Gull is great value for the money - although the QC of their movement is no where close to ETA and the like. I own a Sea-Gull watch myself and I can't say anything bad about it. Enjoy your watch in good health.



Chronopolis said:


> I have nothing to do with them, but I just think they really deserve to be known better.
> 
> I just took delivery of a white porcelain dial classical model.
> My 2nd one from Tisell - the first was the same in Rosegold.
> ...


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

I just ordered a 157 as a dressier work watch. It landed in the LAX Customs on Sat. Anyone order a Tisell lately? How long did it take to clear? I am just excited to get my new toy =)


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Latest from Tisell: 
The schedule.had arrived.from the.Miyota.

Miyota.movement.restocking.schedulein January 2017. For sub modela.

September 2916 for myota pilot 40mm. 



Resale.is.starting.in January.next year.


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

Whaaaaat can't belive it


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

They must be having so much freaking business that they can afford to flush the clients into the toilet lol Bauhaus is sold out for half of a year or more, I guess fitting another movement is not an option? Or maybe they are just dumb?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Or maybe it's just somebody's side business.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Based on the info I gathered for the past 2 months, I think there is a worldwide shortage of Miyota 9015 movements, given the prices had increased 40-60% and delivery leadtime had increased from 3 months to at least 6 months. Imho, I don't think it is Tisell's fault that they are unable to supply certain popular modeIs earlier.

Also, I will not surprise if the 9015 Subs will increase in pricing when it start to become available. Sigh ... wished I had pulled the trigger on Pilot Watch 40mm MIYOTA 90S5 Type A 4 months ago.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Are there no other movements available?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Probably not, due to the thinness of 3.9 mm of 9015. There might not be enough clearance for the backcase.

DOWNLOAD -MIYOTA MOVEMENT-


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Oops, double post.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man. That sucks. Anybody wanna sell their hulk? 😊


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

Or the black one?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Hmm. How about a quartz version, to get around the shortage of movements? I'd buy one.


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

If I understand correctly, the Tisell uses a generic Chinese case (which I am sure is made to a size to fit most Chinese movements), so why wouldn't a ST21 or ST25 fit?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

All I was saying I'd give anything to have clients waiting in line to buy my products/goods/services and Tisell chaps are taking it easy. Or is Miyota 9015 second to none movement? I have no idea about quality of movements, genuinly interested. Do Orient, Seiko, Seagull etc sell their movements for other brands?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

If you guys don't want to wait for the 9015, what's the reason you want this particular watch?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

There was an interesting article on Citizen watches on "A Blog To Watch" recently where they visited the manufacturing facility.

Here's a link: Experiencing Citizen Watches & The Japanese Culture Of Innovation | aBlogtoWatch

A quote-


> they produce caliber 9015 automatic mechanical movements which are sold for use in other brands under Citizen's Miyota watch movement label. Seen as Japan's best alternative to Swiss watch movements such as the ETA 2824, the 9015 is produced as fast as Citizen can make them, given demand. The quality standards are necessarily high, and yet Citizen is able to produce upwards of 20,000-30,000 movements per month.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

9015 supply is indeed going up in cost due to shortages, at least according to docvail aka L&H/NTH/Janis. Glad I got in with a blue diver and Bauhaus


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> All I was saying I'd give anything to have clients waiting in line to buy my products/goods/services and Tisell chaps are taking it easy. Or is Miyota 9015 second to none movement? I have no idea about quality of movements, genuinly interested. Do Orient, Seiko, Seagull etc sell their movements for other brands?


The Miyota 90XX was the cheapest high quality 28,800 bph movement from a reputable company. The other hi-beat movement that was popular in boutiques were the Swatch Group's ETA, but it had a big price spike since Swatch is phasing their outsourcing side business away. There are other companies that sell their own movements, Seiko included with the NH3X(which is called the 4RXX when in a Seiko), but none with the higher beat rate.

There are some smaller Swiss companies that are trying to fill the gap caused by ETA leaving but their production isn't high enough to fill demand, so Citizen is the only game in town. A lot of boutiques will be refreshing their product line in the near future to weather this spell of higher prices, we're already seeing some transitioning from Citizen to Seiko(or just downgrading to the 82XX 21,600 bph Miyota) or ETA to Sellita.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

dynamo23 said:


> Dive: noun. Activity of diving
> Diver: noun. Participant in activity of diving
> 
> Grammatical error from manufacturer located in a non native English speaking country
> ...


Although not brought about by a spelling/grammar error, the prophecy of Tisell Subs having an appreciation in value/potential selling price is now very likely! For those who are willing to part with their Tisell subs, let's see how high these little ones can fetch!

Or you can share such a thing of beauty at cost with fellow WIS, it's entirely up to you.. 

The supply issues for Miyota movements is well publicized, hence a delay by Tisell is not totally unexpected. But the sheer scale of it, delay of nearly an entire year, is a surprising turn. I'm not confident that there wun be further delays come 2017.

Hang on tight for the ride


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmm just a few more months for the green diver watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

20000-30000 movents produced a month from one brand and it is still not enough? Damn, I am in a wrong business!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> 20000-30000 movents produced a month from one brand and it is still not enough? Damn, I am in a wrong business!


^^^ Pretty amazing really. 30 days in the month, if the factory opens every single day, 30,000 movements - so 1000 movements per day. Assuming the factory runs production 24 hours per day, that's an entire movement with all the tiny parts manufactured and assembled every 86 seconds!

Also read recently, again on "A Blog To Watch" about STP, the Fossil Group's movement manufacture. Wonder will STP become more prolific over the coming years in micro-brands as ETA supply dries up and Miyota and Seiko struggle to meet demand? Article here: A Visit To STP Watch Movement Manufacture: Fossil Group's Answer To ETA | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

DANGIT. DANGIT. DANGIT. DANGIT. DANGIT.

I really wanted that black sub. C'est La Vie!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep, seeing as Apple manufacture a great part of their products in Shenzen too, it just goes to show how on form the manufacturing sector is over there. 

Some of the best 'brand name' products come out of Shenzen so you really can't knock it, especially at that price. Considering some microbrand charge an extra £100+ for sapphire crystal, and that's pretty much the cost of an entire TISELL Sub with too that's an insane cheap price, I really don't see how they can make any money on these, not that I'm complaining.

I'd happily pay an extra 50-100 squid for one with BGW9 lume though, as the lume is literally the ONLY thing I could fault on these.

Hope you guys and gals can all get your hands on them soon, they are so worth the wait though


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> If you guys don't want to wait for the 9015, what's the reason you want this particular watch?


Is there another 40mm pilot A or B watch out there with sapphire crystal under US $300?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Is there another 40mm pilot A or B watch out there with sapphire crystal under US $300?


With a 9015? Probably not. Might as well wait, then.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> With a 9015? Probably not. Might as well wait, then.


Your point was well taken and I think valid, certainly for the divers and Parnis-esque offerings.

That said, I think the Tissell pilot (40mm) may be the only such offering in town. If true, it is another factor that sets Tissell apart from 'shroom brands.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I'd expect the finish to be better quality or more consistent than a Parnis from what I read here, but sure I think I may as well get a sterile Parnis sub now. I don't mind a lower beat movement. Cheaper, too. 

Still reckon a quartz range would be nice though...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The impression I get is that Tisell uses the same case parts as Parnis, it's just that they take more care in assembling it, and they use better movements, such as the Miyota 9015.


----------



## hydroray (Feb 6, 2016)

Well damn, so why don't we just do a 300 watch group order for the diver with NH35A from Tisell's factory?


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Just picked this guy from the post office. Delivered yesterday but I missed the mail man. I'll admit, the OEM strap isn't too bad. I have a bomber jacket strap from strappedfortime that I plan on installing. Gotta check the timing on the movement before I take the "seal" off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

The MOQs for most watch orders from OEM suppliers like Miyota and SKH would be 300 minimum and assuming the restocking notice has been present on the Tisell page from quite some time, they must have placed the movement order some months back. 

The only logical reason for the inventory supply to be disrupted suddenly is that the Japan quake may have damaged assembly lines and disrupted the Miyota supply for at least 6 months. Most logical explanation for the abrupt delay in movement supply. 

I see no reason other than that for a pending order to be cancelled or delayed for this long. Excellent opportunity for some non-Japanese supplier to enter the market with a 28.8kph movement and corner the micro-OEM supplier market at prices below ETA.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

New strap for the old 43mm


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Just received my No. 157 Arabia in the mail today. Put it on a Hadley-Roma strap. I have a 7 inch wrist so this guy is just a tad big for my liking but man do I like this timepiece. Pics since every incoming post needs a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine today! Wow this is such a great piece! I see your "protective seal" on the crown is still on it, have you removed it yet? How did you get it off? I don't want to scratch it or mess up the movement by mishandling it.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

putting everything in one basket... And almost a year without a product to sell...

That's a terrible way to do business...



Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> putting everything in one basket... And almost a year without a product to sell...
> 
> That's a terrible way to do business...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


That's the way things happen I can understand it sucks

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

rochoa21 said:


> That's the way things happen I can understand it sucks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


Especially when key components are made by somebody else. That's one of the key advantages of having a vertically integrated approach that is all in-house like Seiko.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Buzzedhornet said:


> I got mine today! Wow this is such a great piece! I see your "protective seal" on the crown is still on it, have you removed it yet? How did you get it off? I don't want to scratch it or mess up the movement by mishandling it.


When I first received this watch, I attempted to take off that blue protective seal, but since it didn't immediately come off like a plastic crystal circle, I just decided to keep it on. I don't even notice it. It seems like it is more of an applied film or liquid preventative so taking it off might require a polishing cloth and effort. I know this doesn't really help but good luck.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> When I first received this watch, I attempted to take off that blue protective seal, but since it didn't immediately come off like a plastic crystal circle, I just decided to keep it on. I don't even notice it. It seems like it is more of an applied film or liquid preventative so taking it off might require a polishing cloth and effort. I know this doesn't really help but good luck.


You can usually just scratch off that blue film with your fingernail.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

kplam said:


> You can usually just scratch off that blue film with your fingernail.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thats what I thought =)

Even used the wives fingernail, no luck and I woke her up!


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> When I first received this watch, I attempted to take off that blue protective seal, but since it didn't immediately come off like a plastic crystal circle, I just decided to keep it on. I don't even notice it. It seems like it is more of an applied film or liquid preventative so taking it off might require a polishing cloth and effort. I know this doesn't really help but good luck.


Good point. Not sure if my ocd with allow it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> Great! Ordered. Time to see what all the fuss is about.


So I _finally_ got my hands on the 40mm Type A. The strap is surprisingly comfortable, the visible parts of the case are reasonably finished although the texture between the lugs and brushing on the back seems a little more coarse. It looks like the AR coating is only applied to one surface of the crystal.

Overall, not bad. Now I guess I'll have to get my hands on some of the Germans for a comparison...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I just wanted to share my experience with Tisell customer service for anyone sitting on the fence regarding buying a Tisell watch who may be afraid to take the plunge in case something goes wrong.

The Short Version: It's Excellent!

OK, now The Long Version:

Well my story goes like this. I'd seen the 40mm pilot watch while browsing about on the internet and as I'm sure a lot of you guys do - I read reviews of the watch, looked for images on Youtube, read this forum and others too. It seemed as if about 99% of reviews were positive about Tisell but if you're anything like me, it's often the experience of those that have received problematic watches (if any) that could make or break your purchasing decision. And it's for those people I'm mainly sharing my experience with here.

So finally, as is typical with my watch purchases, I decided late at night - I believe it was a quarter to midnight - to take the plunge and order up a 40mm Miyota movement Type-B pilot watch. That was a Wednesday night. On Friday morning at 7.00am I checked my email to see that Tisell had sent me a message that my watch had been shipped and was winging it's way to Europe from Korea at present. The following Wednesday I arrived home from work to my package sitting there waiting for me. I couldn't believe how quick it arrived from Korea - and free shipping too.

On opening the package I refrained from setting the time or trying it on, instead I just gave the crown a few winds to set the movement in motion and spent a while just savouring the new watch experience. After admiring the watch on the table over dinner while I dragged out the whole experience (go on - admit it, sometimes you do the same;-)), I finally decided to set the time and try it on. To my dismay, when I pulled the crown out to the setting position the complete crown and stem assembly came away in my hand. I was gutted as I was careful pulling it out and definitely was in no way rough in the way I pulled it. The crown would push back in and it would still wind the movement, it just wouldn't hack or let me set the time.

I emailed Tisell straight away asking what to do. The next morning (Thursday) I had a reply, which given the time difference between here and Korea was as good as straigt away when you consider that when I sent the mail it was the middle of the night in Korea. It said to simply return the watch and I'd get a replacement or a refund - whatever I preferred. Also, if I forwarded on the return shipping receipt that Tisell would refund me the cost of sending the watch back as well which I though was pretty decent.

I chose to receive a replacement as I like the watch and posted it away using the normal mail system - the cheapest way. The Friday of the following week, 8 days later, I received an email stating my replacement was on it's way to me and to give the cost of my shipping expense for the returned watch in US Dollars and my Paypal account would be refunded by that amount. Today (Tuesday) my watch was awaiting me when I returned home from work - arrived even quicker than before! I'm happy to report that my replacement works perfectly so far in the few hours I have it and I'm very happy. Cost me €171 which I feel is excellent value.

So if you are wondering how you will be treated should you have a problem with your Tisell watch should you decide to take the plunge, from my experiece and in all honesty I found them hard to beat. I was really impressed. There were a few to-and-fro emails between myself and the company while the original watch was on return transit to Korea and they were always answered speedily and politely and I can't complain at all with Tisell's customer service - I found them excellent indeed.

OK, just a little more info - this time for the skinny wristed such as myself. I really like the look of riveted straps on pilot style watches so I bought a Stowa leather strap to replace the original Tisell one immediately after I initially purchased the watch. Stowa offer a standard or a short version of their strap and naturally with a 6.5" wrist I chose the latter. It worked out pretty well, the strap is soft and thin enough so as not to need any breaking in period and over my six and a half "incher" it fits on the third from tightest hole with not a huge amount of excess tail sticking out. So if you have smaller wrists it's a good option.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> I just wanted to share my experience with Tisell customer service for anyone sitting on the fence regarding buying a Tisell watch who may be afraid to take the plunge in case something goes wrong.
> 
> The Short Version: It's Excellent!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your positive experience.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

eljay said:


> So I _finally_ got my hands on the 40mm Type A. The strap is surprisingly comfortable, the visible parts of the case are reasonably finished although the texture between the lugs and brushing on the back seems a little more coarse. It looks like the AR coating is only applied to one surface of the crystal.
> 
> Overall, not bad. * Now I guess I'll have to get my hands on some of the Germans for a comparison..*.


I think you should.  I am just comparing my Tisell flieger to one of my steinharts and I would say in terms of the case finish and hands it's comparable. The lume is applied much more thickly on the steinhart. I wouldn't be surprised if the steinhart and tisell cases are made in the same factory though. Does it compare to my laco and archimede fliegers? No but those are entirely manufactured in Germany except for the movement which is swiss. Although laco do sell miyota equipped fliegers also. Does it matter the case, dial etc. are made in germany? When it comes to fliegers to me it does.  Laco was also one of the 5 original manufacturers who made the A and B type fliegers for the luftwaffe during WWII. I buy into that history also.......

I encourage you to make your own comparisons.


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

This Miyota 90S5 is keeping remarkably good time


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> This Miyota 90S5 is keeping remarkably good time


I have mine less than a week but so far it's about +2s per day. That's worn on the wrist most of the time when possible, I can't wear it in work so left it in my locker lying face up for about 7 hours on 3 days last week. Very impressed.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

This 90S5 on my 40mm pilot is nuts on for me. Really happy. This is with it face up and static. Lowest rate I get is -8 spd when it it crown up. Highest is face down at +3 spd.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I need a Tisell in my collection, you guys are not helping.....Mr.Tisell just can't keep them on the shelves, this must means something.

I wonder if the Seagull powered ones are worth it; I had a few watches with ST-series movement and even if they were rough when winding or activating the crown, they were very accurate.

The 43mm B Flieger looks great, at 150$ with sapphire, it is quite a bargain.

S 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

I waited and as such, got burnt.
Guess I'll see if a 40mm pilot shows up used in the meantime.
What's the over/under on if they show up north of $200 when they're relisted?


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

smille76 said:


> I need a Tisell in my collection, you guys are not helping.....Mr.Tisell just can't keep them on the shelves, this must means something.
> 
> I wonder if the Seagull powered ones are worth it; I had a few watches with ST-series movement and even if they were rough when winding or activating the crown, they were very accurate.
> 
> ...


Ive had my 43mm pilot for 3 months. I set it three months ago, and last night, it was 3 seconds fast. Three seconds in three months! The ST25 gets two thumbs up from me. The build quality is excellent, and on my new oily rivet strap, it looks like a million bucks. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

javadave61 said:


> Ive had my 43mm pilot for 3 months. I set it three months ago, and last night, it was 3 seconds fast. Three seconds in three months! The ST25 gets two thumbs up from me. The build quality is excellent, and on my new oily rivet strap, it looks like a million bucks. Couldn't be happier.


Thanks, very informative!

The trigger shall be pulled when I get back home in a few weeks!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Just arrived! I don't know how I got one but I did. The website said "sold-out" but I placed an order anyway. Someone else has since tried it but his money got refunded.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Astropin said:


> Just arrived! I don't know how I got one but I did. The website said "sold-out" but I placed an order anyway. Someone else has since tried it but his money got refunded.
> 
> View attachment 8003922


Congrats! Looks great.

I'm wearing my GMT today.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Astropin said:


> Just arrived! I don't know how I got one but I did. The website said "sold-out" but I placed an order anyway. Someone else has since tried it but his money got refunded.
> 
> View attachment 8003922


I call dibs if you decide to flip it!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

damo_t said:


> Congrats! Looks great.
> 
> I'm wearing my GMT today.


Calling dibs here too! Let me know if you decide to flip


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

ironborn said:


> Calling dibs here too! Let me know if you decide to flip


They even have a GMT..?  why aren't people flipping their tisell man... I ll start ordering too just in case they might have a few unsold stock lurking around.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

dejavus said:


> They even have a GMT..?  why aren't people flipping their tisell man... I ll start ordering too just in case they might have a few unsold stock lurking around.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Only offered through the Korean website. Another member mentioned availability and I sent Mr Oh an email directly.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

Dang, thanks for the tip! I might have to pick one of these up...now to decide which style!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

damo_t said:


> Only offered through the Korean website. Another member mentioned availability and I sent Mr Oh an email directly.


I just got a reply back from Mr Oh.. Sadly the GMT has been discontinued.

I got to order a No 157 style with Arabic numerals. Been delaying that for a while now.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

ironborn said:


> I call dibs if you decide to flip it!


Won't be real soon. So much watch for such a low price....plus it's my first and only green watch. Keeping good time also.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Astropin said:


> Won't be real soon. So much watch for such a low price....plus it's my first and only green watch. Keeping good time also.


Go on then.. Rub it in 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## anhhieu111 (May 5, 2016)

i just email Mr Tisell and found out the submarine diver will restock in 2016 Novemver , what a long queue


----------



## dgcsxt (Apr 20, 2016)

That's odd...I literally received an email reply this afternoon and he stated that the Sub's might be available this October or January 2017.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm mentally prepared for 2017, anything earlier is a bonus.

In the meanwhile...










=)


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

took a plunge with the Tisell type A to test the waters and see if I'd want to get a Stowa/steinhart flieger type watch later on. I'm glad I bought the Tisell watch first. At this time, I don't see myself upgrading....the Tisell is already awesome as all hell! Strap was subpar at first; was super stiff out of the box. Been getting constant wrist time though and now it feels good enough. Anyone here have any suggestions for replacement strap in case I get the itch to buy one?

edit: prefer riveted leather strap


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Just ordered this










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan (Mar 18, 2016)

Tekniqs said:


> took a plunge with the Tisell type A to test the waters and see if I'd want to get a Stowa/steinhart flieger type watch later on. I'm glad I bought the Tisell watch first. At this time, I don't see myself upgrading....the Tisell is already awesome as all hell! Strap was subpar at first; was super stiff out of the box. Been getting constant wrist time though and now it feels good enough. Anyone here have any suggestions for replacement strap in case I get the itch to buy one?
> 
> edit: prefer riveted leather strap


I very recently got a type a Tisell too. The strap is awful and I'm replacing it with a brown non riveted stowa strap.


----------



## ahsan (Mar 18, 2016)

Tekniqs said:


> took a plunge with the Tisell type A to test the waters and see if I'd want to get a Stowa/steinhart flieger type watch later on. I'm glad I bought the Tisell watch first. At this time, I don't see myself upgrading....the Tisell is already awesome as all hell! Strap was subpar at first; was super stiff out of the box. Been getting constant wrist time though and now it feels good enough. Anyone here have any suggestions for replacement strap in case I get the itch to buy one?
> 
> edit: prefer riveted leather strap


I very recently got a type a Tisell too. The strap is awful and I'm replacing it with a brown non riveted stowa strap.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

Link? Maybe I'll find a riveted strap on there


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Type B with my own handmade strap


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone can't wait till next year for a black sub, I've reluctantly decided to flip mine to fund another purchase, so it's up in the sales forum. Will no doubt regret this later but this damn forum is turning me into a flipper!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ek_straps said:


> Type B with my own handmade strap


Nice strap.Just for your own edification,this is a Type A.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ek_straps said:


> Type B with my own handmade strap


Nice strap.Just for your own edification,this is a Type A.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ek_straps said:
> 
> 
> > Type B with my own handmade strap
> ...


Oops! 

Your right...Type A and thanks


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Tekniqs said:


> Link? Maybe I'll find a riveted strap on there


https://www.stowa.de/lshop,showrub,...914526-13534,armbaender.armband_22_mm,,,,.htm

Cheapestnatostraps had some nice riveted 22mms on sale.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

I ended up buying a strap from Panatime... Came in an hour ago.. Haven't opened the package yet lol


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.stowa.de/lshop,showrub,...914526-13534,armbaender.armband_22_mm,,,,.htm
> 
> Cheapestnatostraps had some nice riveted 22mms on sale.


Hi,

Got one of these to try on my incoming Bundeswehr F71 watch. They look and feel okay but appeared a bit short.

For under 20$, hard to complain!

S.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Ulotny said:


>


Is this yours and how did you manage to get this.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm lucky man


----------



## longarmofthelock (Sep 17, 2014)

ek_straps said:


> Type B with my own handmade strap


Nice handiwork!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

Ulotney, do you own other Submariner homages? If so, how does it stack up?


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Ulotney, do you own other Submariner homages? If so, how does it stack up?


I have only one Sub homage, but I've heard that Tisell is one of the best


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Imho, Tisell is the best VALUE Sub homage of them all, now.

However, depending on your taste, MKII Kingston might probably be the BEST Sub homage of them all.







Not my pic, but wished it is mine. It took too long to make (3 years), too expensive (was <$1K new, now >$2K 2nd hand), and too rare (<300 pieces limited edition). If you think the wait for Tisell Sub is too long ...

Anyway, some pics of my precious ...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Ulotny said:


> I have only one Sub homage, but I've heard that Tisell is one of the best


Looks great! Is that a Rubber B that you managed to put on it? Which model is that meant for? I have a Rubber B for the 116600 and always wondered if it would fit other watches.

If it's not, could you tell me what strap that is and where you got it? Thanks!


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

ninzeo said:


>


What model is this and does anyone have the link? Is it a good tisell watch? How reliable is the movement?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

johnto1999 said:


> What model is this and does anyone have the link? Is it a good tisell watch? How reliable is the movement?


I think this is the link: Tisell


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

johnto1999 said:


> What model is this and does anyone have the link? Is it a good tisell watch? How reliable is the movement?


Tisell ST19.

This has a hand winding movement I believe. 
http://tisell.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=30&main_cate_no=4&display_group=1
I almost ordered it yesterday cost about £180! You will email Mr tisell and he will send you a PayPal invoice in dollars. Lovely watch. I just took delivery of the parnis porto and was immediately drawn to this tisell.

Search on the Korean website.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

johnto1999 said:


> What model is this and does anyone have the link? Is it a good tisell watch? How reliable is the movement?


It is the Tisell ST19-A.
I also have one and it has the same case as the Parnis Portuguese.
As far as I know, Mr. Tisell is not shipping these watches outside of Korea any more.
You will probably need to locate someone in the country who wants to order it and ship it to you.
Well worth the hassle thought, it's a lovely watch!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a lovely picture....

 .

And yes, the Marine Dive IS the best sub homage dollar for dollar out there....

 


SimpleWatchMan said:


> Imho, Tisell is the best VALUE Sub homage of them all, now.
> 
> However, depending on your taste, MKII Kingston might probably be the BEST Sub homage of them all.
> View attachment 8112994
> ...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

deluded said:


> Looks great! Is that a Rubber B that you managed to put on it? Which model is that meant for? I have a Rubber B for the 116600 and always wondered if it would fit other watches.
> 
> If it's not, could you tell me what strap that is and where you got it? Thanks!


Yes this is RubberB for Rolex 116610


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I found the perfect location to show off that sunburst on the green sub, Jamaica. 

Yah mon, respect for the watchb-)


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Ulotny said:


> Yes this is RubberB for Rolex 116610


Thanks for the info! Now I just have to wait till they get them back in stock next year. Sigh...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

this came this morning.....Tisell has come through for my dress watch collection....


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> this came this morning.....Tisell has come through for my dress watch collection....
> 
> View attachment 8137138
> View attachment 8137146


Nice one. I want to pick one of those up in a month or two, I love that dial.

Question for everyone, is Tisell's QC with st-19 powered watches any better than ticino's? Because I've got an st-19 powered ticino and I'm on my second one and both after about a day or two the chrono hand stopped resetting to zero. To their credit sizzilin watches seems willing to keep replacing them but you've got to pay the shipping.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

watch-newbie said:


> Nice one. I want to pick one of those up in a month or two, I love that dial.
> 
> Question for everyone, is Tisell's QC with st-19 powered watches any better than ticino's? Because I've got an st-19 powered ticino and I'm on my second one and both after about a day or two the chrono hand stopped resetting to zero. To their credit sizzilin watches seems willing to keep replacing them but you've got to pay the shipping.


I would love to know the answer to this, as I have just received an invoice for the Arabic St19 I am looking to buy. Would love to know if someone has one to comment on.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

dejavus said:


> I would love to know the answer to this, as I have just received an invoice for the Arabic St19 I am looking to buy. Would love to know if someone has one to comment on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's undoubtedly a gorgeous watch but I won't touch another st19 with a ten foot pole unless it comes from perpetual. After reading the thread in the chinese forum the fellow that runs and owns the company personally inspects every movement that he uses.

I've had two ticinos sent to me and neither work properly. There's enough stories all over the net of st-19's that won't reset to zero. It's not all just smoke, it seems to be fact that seagull ships out movements that have little to no QC to third parties. Supposedly their own brands are subject to better QC.

It's too bad, because it's a good running movement otherwise (both of mine were running at better than 5+ seconds a day).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

watch-newbie said:


> *I won't touch another st19 with a ten foot pole* unless it comes from perpetual. After reading the thread in the chinese forum the fellow that runs and owns the company personally inspects every movement that he uses.


You and me both. Sigh.
Like you, 2 watches (different brand) down the drain, just a few weeks after buying them. 
Nobody wanted to repair them. Not worth the trouble for them, I guess.

Really too bad, as the movement allows for some very nice dial designs.
But, nope. Never again.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> You and me both. Sigh.
> Like you, 2 watches (different brand) down the drain, just a few weeks after buying them.
> Nobody wanted to repair them. Not worth the trouble for them, I guess.
> 
> ...


It's a nice movement no doubt. As it should be, being as it's a venus 175 clone.

But even some of the 1963 reissue owners are complaining of this issue.

Insofar as I know the only model where there isn't alot of complaining about the chrono hand not resetting right is perpetual, and again if you read the thread in the chinese forum they go over every movement themselves. If Tisell is doing extra QC on these movements then that would make them another go to broker.

Again it's a shame because it's a fantastic budget movement. The cheapest mechanical swiss chrono that I know of built by a respectable company is the CWC pilots chronograph that is powered by the 7765 movement, a flawless performer for sure but it's got that awkward (awkward to me anyway) 9 and 12 o'clock subdial placement, rather than the pleasing symetrical 3-9 placement. And the CWC is 800 pounds, you could buy nearly three ticinos for that price.

edit: There's lots of $1000 7750 powered auto chronos but there is just something about the hand crankers, at least for me anyway.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> You and me both. Sigh.
> Like you, 2 watches (different brand) down the drain, just a few weeks after buying them.
> Nobody wanted to repair them. Not worth the trouble for them, I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update guys but apart from the chrono function, is everything else working as it should?

If there are other issues please kindly let me know.

Kind Regards

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

watch-newbie said:


> But even some of the 1963 reissue owners are complaining of this issue.
> *If Tisell is doing extra QC *on these movements then that would make them another go to broker.
> 
> And the CWC is 800 pounds, *you could buy nearly three ticinos for that price.*.


If I understand correctly, the issue is not QC so much as inferior parts to begin with.
In my case, both watches failed to hold power - the crown would unwind.

So, unless Tisell or whoever selling changes the questionable parts, there is nothing that can be done about its propensity for failure. Just a matter of time.

Ya, but who wants to have three broken chonos for that kind of $? ;-)


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't have any issues other than the chrono hand. I just verified it with the hairspring app and it's keeping time at +4.7s a day. 

It doesn't see a ton of use in my rotation so take it for what it's worth. No issue with power reserve and such yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

watch-newbie said:


> It's a nice movement no doubt. As it should be, being as it's a venus 175 clone.
> 
> *But even some of the 1963 reissue owners are complaining of this issue. *
> 
> ...


Mine doesn't reset to zero. It's close and sometimes it does.  I have never owned another chrono so I have nothing to compare against.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine operates flawlessly. And just to put thing into perspective: i sold my Poljot Journey because it takes a similar spot in my collection and i like the Tisell better!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

ninzeo said:


> Mine operates flawlessly. And just to put thing into perspective: i sold my Poljot Journey because it takes a similar spot in my collection and i like the Tisell better!


Hi and how long have you had your tisell for..

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Delivered today....










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

dejavus said:


> Delivered today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What country are you in as he said he would not ship to usa

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish I could find out why the F my 157 has been sitting "outbound from customs" for 3 F'ing days!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

rochoa21 said:


> What country are you in as he said he would not ship to usa
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


I live in the UK. And unfortunately because he declared the full amount of $90 dollars which I paid, I was slapped with duty @ £20.50. But watch was well packaged in protective foam in a big box. Very happy.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Beautiful watch. Is this not shipping to the USA new? I bought from Tisell 6 months ago.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I will need to ask as I thought he said he was not shipping this watch to the usa

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My patience is GONE!First it's the 6 week delay on a PreOrder & now this.My #157 cleared customs in L.A. on Sunday.Status updated late Sunday to "outbound from customs" & then just DIED,absolutely NO movement since late Sunday!4 freaking days & NO ONE,NOT Tisell or USPS can tell me a damn thing about why.A WUS user from Australia posted the exact same day(after me)ordering the same watch & he got his 2 FU#*@^G days ago!
Well even the rant didn't make me feel better.I need to go shoot something!!!


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

watch-newbie said:


> Nice one. I want to pick one of those up in a month or two, I love that dial.
> 
> Question for everyone, is Tisell's QC with st-19 powered watches any better than ticino's? Because I've got an st-19 powered ticino and I'm on my second one and both after about a day or two the chrono hand stopped resetting to zero. To their credit sizzilin watches seems willing to keep replacing them but you've got to pay the shipping.


Well, I have never had a problem with my ST-19 Tisell.
I use it a few days every week since more than a year and it has performed perfectly throughout.
Don't hesitate to get it if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> My patience is GONE!First it's the 6 week delay on a PreOrder & now this.My #157 cleared customs in L.A. on Sunday.Status updated late Sunday to "outbound from customs" & then just DIED,absolutely NO movement since late Sunday!4 freaking days & NO ONE,NOT Tisell or USPS can tell me a damn thing about why.A WUS user from Australia posted the exact same day(after me)ordering the same watch & he got his 2 FU#*@^G days ago!
> Well even the rant didn't make me feel better.I need to go shoot something!!!


I've had a number of experiences recently with "outbound from customs" in Miami where the next update is when it reaches my local post office for delivery that day. Fingers crossed that day is tomorrow for you.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> My patience is GONE!First it's the 6 week delay on a PreOrder & now this.My #157 cleared customs in L.A. on Sunday.Status updated late Sunday to "outbound from customs" & then just DIED,absolutely NO movement since late Sunday!4 freaking days & NO ONE,NOT Tisell or USPS can tell me a damn thing about why.A WUS user from Australia posted the exact same day(after me)ordering the same watch & he got his 2 FU#*@^G days ago!
> Well even the rant didn't make me feel better.I need to go shoot something!!!


Yeah this is not that unusual and it could just show up.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Astropin said:


> Yeah this is not that unusual and it could just show up.


Still NO movement as of this mourning.My Helson SD shipped EMS 3 weeks ago & I tracked it from HK right through to delivery in 4 days.There is NO excuse for this kind of CS...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> .There is NO excuse for this kind of CS...


Better be confident of where you place blame.


----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds like a problem with the post office/customs and not Tisell.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Still NO movement as of this mourning.My Helson SD shipped EMS 3 weeks ago & I tracked it from HK right through to delivery in 4 days.There is NO excuse for this kind of CS...





BarracksSi said:


> Better be confident of where you place blame.


BarracksSi is absolutely right - Tisell has no control over the USPS' delivery and tracking update. They know about as much as you do at this point.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

I've ordered two watches from Tisell and both only tracked to "outbound from customs" and next it was at my door. Both took about 4 business days to deliver once the tracking changes to outbound. Total time from shipping notice to my door was roughly 9-11 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> If I understand correctly, the issue is not QC so much as inferior parts to begin with.
> In my case, both watches failed to hold power - the crown would unwind.
> 
> So, unless Tisell or whoever selling changes the questionable parts, there is nothing that can be done about its propensity for failure. Just a matter of time.
> ...


Chronopolis, I imagine there is a source for ST19s or the analogous TY29xx, though my google-fu failed on that one. If you have a Thomas or HKEd model, I would think they would sell you a replacement movement, and a local watchmaker should be able to do the swap easy-breezy.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/another-inside-look-seagull-1901-a-225110.html

I found this in a google search.

According to this improper casing is what messes these up, in other words if whoever assembles the watch puts their thumb in the wrong place that can mess it up. So getting a proper watchmaker to do the swap would probably solve the problem. Also if it is a venus 175 clone why not just drop a venus 175 movement in? If one can source a part at a reasonable price. I've also read in some places that a valjoux 7733 movement will fit in most cases where the st19 was originally. I've also read that it won't.

Anyway, to be on point if it's true that casing is the major problem with seagull st19 watches like the ticino sourcing a movement and then getting a watchmaker to drop it in seems like a decent solution. It also probably means that a tisell st19 powered watch is probably going to be good to go.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Who says Tisells have no lume? This is the manual wind.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Well look what finally showed up.No explanation from USPS as to where the hell it was or why it took so long.
First impressions are very positive.Although it's BIG,with a 7.5"wrist it fits me fine & seems to suit the design quit well.The stark white dial with almost wet looking black Arabics really pop & legibility is fantastic.One thing I REALLY like is the sound.The ticking of the Asian movement is pretty loud,something I miss with most of todays watches.Speaking of the movement, finish is truly wonderful & it looks like a very expensive watch.
The blued Breguet style hands hands are really beautiful(hard as hell to photograph)when the light hits them just right.The strap is only so so but that's to be expected at this price point & the addition of a deployant style clasp from a long gone Parnis helps it's comfort & should increase longevity of the strap.Another + is the crown.IMO a Marine Chronometer style watch needs a vintage looking crown & this one nails the look I wanted(so many are ruined with the modern looking crown).
Not too bad for $135.00 delivered,even if it did seem to take forever & a day to get here :-!


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well look what finally showed up.No explanation from USPS as to where the hell it was or why it took so long.
> First impressions are very positive.Although it's BIG,with a 7.5"wrist it fits me fine & seems to suit the design quit well.The stark white dial with almost wet looking black Arabics really pop & legibility is fantastic.One thing I REALLY like is the sound.The ticking of the Asian movement is pretty loud,something I miss with most of todays watches.Speaking of the movement, finish is truly wonderful & it looks like a very expensive watch.
> The blued Breguet style hands hands are really beautiful(hard as hell to photograph)when the light hits them just right.The strap is only so so but that's to be expected at this price point & the addition of a deployant style clasp from a long gone Parnis helps it's comfort & should increase longevity of the strap.Another + is the crown.IMO a Marine Chronometer style watch needs a vintage looking crown & this one nails the look I wanted(so many are ruined with the modern looking crown).
> Not too bad for $135.00 delivered,even if it did seem to take forever & a day to get here :-!


Very nice, and well worth it for that price!
But please, a Parnis clasp shouldn't say "IWC".


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

chinchillasong said:


> But please, a Parnis clasp shouldn't say "IWC".


Sue Parnis!


----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)

Anybody know if the restock dates are accurate? Would really like a 40mm Type A with the Miyota movement. Hopefully he'll get stock sooner than September.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Sharp looking marine!

Wearing my ST19 chrono again, all dressed up for a fancy dinner


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

chinchillasong said:


> Very nice, and well worth it for that price!
> But please, a Parnis clasp shouldn't say "IWC".


It says volumes about the relationship between Parnis and makers of fake watches.


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> Sharp looking marine!
> 
> Wearing my ST19 chrono again, all dressed up for a fancy dinner


Well matched strap!


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well look what finally showed up.No explanation from USPS as to where the hell it was or why it took so long.
> First impressions are very positive.Although it's BIG,with a 7.5"wrist it fits me fine & seems to suit the design quit well.The stark white dial with almost wet looking black Arabics really pop & legibility is fantastic.One thing I REALLY like is the sound.The ticking of the Asian movement is pretty loud,something I miss with most of todays watches.Speaking of the movement, finish is truly wonderful & it looks like a very expensive watch.
> The blued Breguet style hands hands are really beautiful(hard as hell to photograph)when the light hits them just right.The strap is only so so but that's to be expected at this price point & the addition of a deployant style clasp from a long gone Parnis helps it's comfort & should increase longevity of the strap.Another + is the crown.IMO a Marine Chronometer style watch needs a vintage looking crown & this one nails the look I wanted(so many are ruined with the modern looking crown).
> Not too bad for $135.00 delivered,even if it did seem to take forever & a day to get here :-!


I got the same with the Roman numerals. I too felt it was very big at first and as a result it had very little wrist time. I purchased it intending it as an inexpensive good match with the suit that I wear most days but just didn't feel it.

Over the course of the year I only really wore it to weddings. Each time I wound and reset the time my connection with the watch increased. It will nevet evolve into a watch I wear on a daily basis but it certainly has its place in my collection. To me, the white dial, blue hands and slick numbering evoke a sense of old-fashioned romance. Combined with the distinctively loud ticking of the movement, I find that it really meshes well with the occasions on which I choose to wear the watch. I spend much more time than I probably should just admiring the face of the piece during these events.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sometimes I REALLY have to wonder about watch makers.You would think this guy(Tisell owner)would figure out if he made this watch with a 40mm case & a NH35 movement he could retire just off it's sales!


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Tisell with Miyota is back 😁 and with new watches.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sometimes I REALLY have to wonder about watch makers.You would think this guy(Tisell owner)would figure out if he made this watch with a 40mm case & a NH35 movement he could retire just off it's sales!


Looks like he one upped you and made some new 40mm watches with 9015 movements.



kuhar said:


> Tisell with Miyota is back  and with new watches.


Thank you sir. I grabbed this one:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

This is a great-looking watch! Still too large (I would prefer 38mm) but man... I'm tempted!


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm tempted too. I have his sub for almost 6 months great watch I feel bad for my other watch that unnerved wear now



dejavus said:


> Delivered today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What country are you in as he said he would not ship to usa


StogieNinja said:


> This is a great-looking watch! Still too large (I would prefer 38mm) but man... I'm tempted!


Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> This is a great-looking watch! Still too large (I would prefer 38mm) but man... I'm tempted!


If it had arabic numbers I would have likely jumped on it. Just not into roman numerals personally.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh snap! Now the bauhaus that I wanted so much is back + this awesome roman numbered watch but I am no more interested in buying new watches. Crap.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

rochoa21 said:


> I'm tempted too. I have his sub for almost 6 months great watch I feel bad for my other watch that unnerved wear now
> 
> What country are you in as he said he would not ship to usa
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


I am in the UK.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

StogieNinja said:


> This is a great-looking watch! Still too large (I would prefer 38mm) but man... I'm tempted!


Roman numerals killed it for me too. Will have to go with this one....Look so much like a Grand Seiko!


----------



## havelars (Jun 16, 2015)

Really sucks that the Marine Diver hasn't been restocked... I wonder what the issue is, seeing as they clearly have Miyota movements again...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

havelars said:


> Really sucks that the Marine Diver hasn't been restocked... I wonder what the issue is, seeing as they clearly have Miyota movements again...


The date wheels are different for the Marine Diver.


----------



## havelars (Jun 16, 2015)

mleok said:


> The date wheels are different for the Marine Diver.


Oh - that makes more sense then.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

havelars said:


> Oh - that makes more sense then.


Yeah, that's why the Bauhaus is also available again, as they have a date aperture at 6 o'clock, like the new offerings. They also seem to use a custom no date version of the 9015 for the Pilot's watch, which is why that's also unavailable.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mleok said:


> Yeah, that's why the Bauhaus is also available again, as they have a date aperture at 6 o'clock, like the new offerings. They also seem to use a custom no date version of the 9015 for the Pilot's watch, which is why that's also unavailable.


The 40mm flieger uses a 90S5.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Not Grand Seiko really..., more like this:











dejavus said:


> Roman numerals killed it for me too. Will have to go with this one....Look so much like a Grand Seiko!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

goyoenuff, what's that Seiko model? Never saw those hands before. (which isn't saying much, as there's a lot of Seikos I haven't seen)


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> This is a great-looking watch! Still too large (I would prefer 38mm) but man... I'm tempted!


Umm...not that decent.
could be better.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

eljay said:


> The 40mm flieger uses a 90S5.


Interesting, so they're using a movement designed for open heart watches because it doesn't have a date complication and the date adjustment detent. That's a level of care that I don't typically see in watches at this price point. I wonder if it has to do with availability and hence price of the movement.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

The almighty Blue Spark !!!



BarracksSi said:


> goyoenuff, what's that Seiko model? Never saw those hands before. (which isn't saying much, as there's a lot of Seikos I haven't seen)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine shipped. Cant wait to check it out and see for myself what all of you have been saying about Tisell. Thanks for all the great info and pics in this thread. I've been following it for a long time. Really wanted that arabic 157 however the size just didn't work for me.


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Mine shipped. Cant wait to check it out and see for myself what all of you have been saying about Tisell. Thanks for all the great info and pics in this thread. I've been following it for a long time. Really wanted that arabic 157 however the size just didn't work for me.


Great watch

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> The almighty Blue Spark !!!


Cool; found this thread on a Singapore forum:
Seiko Club Singapore • View topic - [Seiko] Seiko SCVS013 aka Blue Spark

That's a great-looking watch. I dig it. Thanks for the info.

Anyway, back to Tisell..


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

My second Tisell came in and what a stunner it is. I can't believe it's only $150. Bought eepecially the rose gold plated case because I needed a watch to match my rose gold family weapon ring. Just look at those heat treated hands! No other brand this affordable makes true heat treated blue hands as far as I know. And yes, it does make all the difference. I've had several Parnis, Marc and Sons, Poljot Journey and other Marine style watches with ion or chemically blued hands and they just give a different, more artificial look. Additionally this one has a sapphire glass with slight dome and the glossy enamel dial is immaculate! The enamel finish is just as good as any other $500-1k watch i own. I would be curious to see someone compare the dials and heated handw with for instance a Stowa Marine or Antea (i do not own a Stowa).

I'm so impressed with these Tisells that i'm thinking of purchasing another one. Too bad the sun/moon houses a 24h dial instead of a true moonphase; a real missed shot if you ask me. I just can't get myself to wear a fake moonphase. Might try a Flieger even though I already have my ideal Pilot Watch in the Alpina Startimer chrono.

Anyway, here are the money shots. And for those interested: it's on a genuine Ostrich handmade strap half the price of the watch.




























And as a bonus my ther Tisell, on that same strap


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy crap, it's huge. It looks great off-wrist, but damn, it's a big case for the style.

I'll let you guys know what I think after I figure out how to convince my wife that I "need" one.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree it's 2-4mm bigger than I would like it to be. Especially the big lug to lug does not help. Still it's a very handsome watch and the wrist shot you see does look quite exaggerated by the way. My wrist is 7.5", here's a better one how it truly looks


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ninzeo said:


> I agree it's 2-4mm bigger than I would like it to be. Especially the big lug to lug does not help. Still it's a very handsome watch and the wrist shot you see does look quite exaggerated by the way. My wrist is 7.5", here's a better one how it truly looks


I have an Arabic numeral stainless steel version on the way here in the next few days, it might be a bit too large on my 6.75" wrists if the photo on your 7.5" wrist is any indication. I'll post photos when it arrives.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mleok said:


> I have an Arabic numeral stainless steel version on the way here in the next few days, it might be a bit too large on my 6.75" wrists if the photo on your 7.5" wrist is any indication. I'll post photos when it arrives.


157 on 7.5"wrist.It is at the absolute maximum lug to lug width my wrist can handle.Can't see how anyone with a smaller wrist can pull it off.


----------



## simon-042 (Feb 27, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Looks like he one upped you and made some new 40mm watches with 9015 movements.
> 
> Thank you sir. I grabbed this one:
> View attachment 8423634


 I'd appreciate a quick review of this watch when it arrives if you don't mind - it looks interesting!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Or, you can check this one out. .

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2043554


BarracksSi said:


> Cool; found this thread on a Singapore forum:
> Seiko Club Singapore • View topic - [Seiko] Seiko SCVS013 aka Blue Spark
> 
> That's a great-looking watch. I dig it. Thanks for the info.
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

simon-042 said:


> I'd appreciate a quick review of this watch when it arrives if you don't mind - it looks interesting!


Out for delivery today. Really surprised at how fast it made its way here. Really hope I like it because the last thing I needed was another watch especially one that will just sit outside my already over full box, lol.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

so far I really like mine


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> 157 on 7.5"wrist.It is at the absolute maximum lug to lug width my wrist can handle.Can't see how anyone with a smaller wrist can pull it off.


This is how it looks on my 6.75" wrist. It is indeed bigger than ideal for my wrist, so I'm going to do a catch and release. It's now on the sales subforum if anyone is interested in picking it up.


----------



## Timepieces of Class (Sep 21, 2013)

That is really nice, has a vintage feel with a contemporary touch. Can I see the case back, all steel or exhibition?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Timepieces of Class said:


> That is really nice, has a vintage feel with a contemporary touch. Can I see the case back, all steel or exhibition?


Exhibition caseback.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

First impression is I really like it. Quality piece and wears very comfortably. The dial really catches light and is great to look at. Trying on a dark blue suede strap for now. I'll try to do more pics and further impressions after I wear it for a full day likely later this week.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Snap


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

My Tisell arrived today. I was drawn to the clean design and dial layout. The sub second hand is big enough and graduated to be genuinely useful. The day/night indicator is a nice decorative complication to balance the face. I'm not normally a fan of roman numerals, but with this handset and the overall look of the watch the whole is more than the sum of the parts. Quality is excellent at the price point. I'm very pleased with mine.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> My Tisell arrived today. I was drawn to the clean design and dial layout. The sub second hand is big enough and graduated to be genuinely useful. The day/night indicator is a nice decorative complication to balance the face. I'm not normally a fan of roman numerals, but with this handset and the overall look of the watch the whole is more than the sum of the parts. Quality is excellent at the price point. I'm very pleased with mine.
> View attachment 8524730


That's one I haven't seen before. What are its measurements?


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Need help choosing between these two:

TISELL ST 1701K 38mm Bauhaus 

Or

Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 

Leaning towards the Tisell because I don't know much about Rodina watches. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## enyn90 (Jul 22, 2014)

rabustam04 said:


> Need help choosing between these two:
> 
> TISELL ST 1701K 38mm Bauhaus
> 
> ...


I just received the Tisell Miyota date Bauhaus. I ordered it just to see what's the hype about.

It definitely feels quality. the dial and case is nice, and the Miyota movement should prove to be a good workhorse.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

rabustam04 said:


> Need help choosing between these two:
> 
> TISELL ST 1701K 38mm Bauhaus
> 
> ...


Tisell gets my vote


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Tisell gets my vote


+1


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Is it possible at all to buy that Tisell Bauhaus ST1701K with the small seconds outside of Korea?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kplam said:


> Is it possible at all to buy that Tisell Bauhaus ST1701K with the small seconds outside of Korea?


Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think he sells it outside of Korea because of the warranty. I live in Seoul so he said it's ok.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

Can anyone post pics of the grey/silver bauhaus model? Or talk about their experience about the watch?

I was thinking of getting one and have looked at a couple of pictures but no one seems to have talked about their personal opinion of it.

Already have one of their original bauhaus' and my sister loved it so much that she has commandeered it. So on the lookout for another bauhaus'esque affordable.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I contacted Tisell and they were willing to ship to North America. They'd send a PayPal invoice and that Bauhaus small second ST1701K is $140 USD.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

love my tisell marine diver.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tisell-marine-diver-review-3342530.html


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Got this one yesterday; absolutely in love;

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Few more pics; enjoying this one like a child; what a beautiful watch.

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pachoe said:


> Few more pics; enjoying this one like a child; what a beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

I Love My Tisell😃


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

You've bought two beauties. If I didn't own a Bauhaus styled watch already, I would have picked one up. I got the B Uhren 40mm too.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

I dunno how Tisell does it, magic perhaps?










Too bad mana levels had been depleted and we'll need to wait till 2017


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Strapped my Flieger on today.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

I also love my Tisell!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## skum (Oct 23, 2015)

I just received my tisell 9015-R and this thing is just beautiful, my only issue is that the miyota movement is running just under 3 minutes fast every 24 hours, you guys think it's just a matter of regulating or is it to much and something must be wrong.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

skum said:


> I just received my tisell 9015-R and this thing is just beautiful, my only issue is that the miyota movement is running just under 3 minutes fast every 24 hours, you guys think it's just a matter of regulating or is it to much and something must be wrong.


3 minutes fast is way too much!! Mine is 1,25 secs slow per day; I would send an e-mail to them and ask for a new one; I think you should send it back too; They seem to Have a nice custom service;

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Could be magnetized, could be the hairspring is hung up on something.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

skum said:


> I just received my tisell 9015-R and this thing is just beautiful, my only issue is that the miyota movement is running just under 3 minutes fast every 24 hours, you guys think it's just a matter of regulating or is it to much and something must be wrong.





BarracksSi said:


> Could be magnetized, could be the hairspring is hung up on something.


Yes, I think most likely it is magnetized. A simple demagnetizing process would do the trick.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> A simple demagnetizing process would do the trick.


Heat it above its Curie point?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

eljay said:


> Heat it above its Curie point?


Either that or hit it repeatedly with a hammer!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

eljay said:


> Heat it above its Curie point?





BarracksSi said:


> Either that or hit it repeatedly with a hammer!


Disclaimer : Do it at your own risk.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon Friends, I can't avoid associating my Saturday's fave Coffee and dessert to this beautiful affordable enamel dial watch. Have great night and weekend!!


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Great photos of a really beautiful watch!!


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

beautiful pics, good use of the lights.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Very happy with my first Tisell 9015-R. Keeps good time at around 2-3 seconds slow a day. Now testing the power reserve. Just strap on a milanese mesh waiting for my dark blue alligator strap.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Recently received a 43mm Pilot (A) from another WUS member. 
With a 6.5" wrist I was worried it would be silly and large, and that only the 40mm would be appropriate.

My assumptions were way off.
Upon first handling the piece does not look big, nor does it wear big.

In fact, aside from the 90S5 in the 40mm, I'm questioning whether I would pick that one up or if it would be too small for the style (the dial layout starts to look a bit crowded).

If the measurements I've seen are correct, the 40 pilot has a lug-lug of 49mm, and the 43 pilot has a lug-lug of 50.5mm.
Thinking of it only being .75mm longer on each end of the lugs, that's practically the same wrist presence.


----------



## jumezei (Jul 18, 2016)

Cheers,
is the white flieger by Tissol still available ?
Cant find it on either shops.

Thx,


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

My pilot's stem get stuck after a long no use period. And I break it while I was trying to un-stuck and wind it.

My question is, how is the warranty process? I am in US and I think shipping cost wouldn't worth. Do you think mr. tisell would agree to send parts and I can replace my self?


----------



## Nathan Eggen (Jun 16, 2016)

Just ordered the 44mm pilot with small seconds. I'm really excited about it, but was wondering how long I should expect to wait for the watch to reach my door?


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Nathan Eggen said:


> Just ordered the 44mm pilot with small seconds. I'm really excited about it, but was wondering how long I should expect to wait for the watch to reach my door?


I feel like it was ~10 days from Korea to NY?


----------



## Nathan Eggen (Jun 16, 2016)

beefyt said:


> Nathan Eggen said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the 44mm pilot with small seconds. I'm really excited about it, but was wondering how long I should expect to wait for the watch to reach my door?
> ...


that's not too bad. I don't think it would be drastically different to bring it Texas..thanks for the info!


----------



## hwieniawski (Apr 13, 2015)

Not the greatest watch pic ever taken, but it's one I just happen to have taken at a cool moment, at the top of Mt Fuji, with my ST-19


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

I have had a 157 for 4 months wearing it 2-3 days a week. Since the last windup it has been gaining 10-15 mins per 60-90 minutes! After a bit of research I will get a demagnetizer tomorrow and see if that makes a difference. Any other suggestions?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Buzzedhornet said:


> I have had a 157 for 4 months wearing it 2-3 days a week. Since the last windup it has been gaining 10-15 mins per 60-90 minutes! After a bit of research I will get a demagnetizer tomorrow and see if that makes a difference. Any other suggestions?


I think your demagnetizing of it should be on the right track.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I had that with a 7S26 movement and it was a 'hairspring snagged on mainspring' scenario. Fix was to bang it against the desk. Proceed at your own risk!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

ED209 said:


> I had that with a 7S26 movement and it was a 'hairspring snagged on mainspring' scenario. Fix was to bang it against the desk. Proceed at your own risk!


+1 that prob is your problem


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Buzzedhornet said:


> I have had a 157 for 4 months wearing it 2-3 days a week. Since the last windup it has been gaining 10-15 mins per 60-90 minutes! After a bit of research I will get a demagnetizer tomorrow and see if that makes a difference. Any other suggestions?


Sounds like it's been magnetized. I'd try that before anything else.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ED209 said:


> I had that with a 7S26 movement and it was a 'hairspring snagged on mainspring' scenario. Fix was to bang it against the desk. Proceed at your own risk!


A less drastic solution is to hold it in one hand and slap it onto the open palm of the other hand.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

velvet396 said:


> Recently received a 43mm Pilot (A) from another WUS member.
> With a 6.5" wrist I was worried it would be silly and large, and that only the 40mm would be appropriate.
> 
> My assumptions were way off.
> ...


do you have any wrist shots?

i have a 7" wrist and was hanging out for the 40mm version, now having second thoughts though :-s


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pachoe said:


>


May I ask where you got the strap from? Thanks in advance


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

kostasd87 said:


> May I ask where you got the strap from? Thanks in advance


yeah sure! Hirsch Professional Calf:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/hirsch-professional-ridged-leather-strap-your-watch-222502.html


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

kostasd87 said:


> May I ask where you got the strap from? Thanks in advance


yeah sure! Hirsch Professional Calf:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/hirsch-professional-ridged-leather-strap-your-watch-222502.html


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

Still waiting for 40MM Miyota pilot type A


----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

kostasd87 said:


> May I ask where you got the strap from? Thanks in advance


Sharp. Makes me want to get another Tisell!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Not only are the small Pilot watch and sub still not back in stock, now ALL the 40mm watches are sold out.

I'm hoping it's simply an issue of Miyota movement availability, and not something more problematic with the company.


----------



## aeniwon (Sep 3, 2016)

branford said:


> Not only are the small Pilot watch and sub still not back in stock, now ALL the 40mm watches are sold out.
> 
> I'm hoping it's simply an issue of Miyota movement availability, and not something more problematic with the company.


According to the description page of flieger (40mm) Miyota movement should start being restocked in September. I am also waiting for flieger to order. Sorry I am new I can't post the link but it shouldn't be too hard to find it on their web.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

aeniwon said:


> According to the description page of flieger (40mm) Miyota movement should start being restocked in September. I am also waiting for flieger to order. Sorry I am new I can't post the link but it shouldn't be too hard to find it on their web.


I know, I'm on the wait list for both the 40mm Pilot and Sub. 

My point was that with so many items unavailable, it makes me a little nervous about the state of the company.


----------



## aeniwon (Sep 3, 2016)

branford said:


> I know, I'm on the wait list for both the 40mm Pilot and Sub.
> 
> My point was that with so many items unavailable, it makes me a little nervous about the state of the company.


Ah I see, I just discovered them recently so I didn't know. Uhm, how did you get to that wait list? You just emailed them? I would also like to reserve myself one pilot


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

aeniwon said:


> Ah I see, I just discovered them recently so I didn't know. Uhm, how did you get to that wait list? You just emailed them? I would also like to reserve myself one pilot


I recently purchased (and very much enjoy) the Bauhaus, 9015-A Antique and 9015-B. When I inquired about the 40mm Pilot and Sub, the owner inquired if I wished to be on the waiting list to be notified when they are released. Of course, I responded in the affirmative. 

I would simply email Tisell, inquire about the models that interest you, and request to be on any waiting list. You certainly have nothing to lose, and given the anticipated demand once he's in-stock again, much to gain by being earlier than the masses.


----------



## cajunpete (Apr 1, 2016)

branford said:


> I know, I'm on the wait list for both the 40mm Pilot and Sub.
> 
> My point was that with so many items unavailable, it makes me a little nervous about the state of the company.


I've recently exchanged emails with the owner. The issue is in fact the unavailability of the Miyota movements. He is more anxious waiting for their arrival than you are. He expects to have them soon. I too am waiting on a 40mm Pilot A. Just send him an email and have him put you on the waiting list. He is quite responsive to requests.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

ST19 Chronos in stock, I ordered one today








Both versions available, arabic and roman numerals.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MEzz said:


> ST19 Chronos in stock, I ordered one today
> View attachment 9275626
> 
> 
> Both versions available, arabic and roman numerals.


I ordered one too! I've been hoping they would come back in stock as I've been wanting a nice looking white-dial chrono lately.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

DAMMIT!!!

I was gonna get a 9015 Antique last week and decided to mull it over during the holiday weekend and now I see that they are SOLD OUT!! That's what I get for vacillating between the 9015-A and R. Now I'll have NEITHER anytime soon. UGHHHHHHHH!

I guess I'll just have to buy something else to take my mind off it for a while...


::sigh::


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

MEzz said:


> ST19 Chronos in stock, I ordered one today
> View attachment 9275626
> 
> 
> Both versions available, arabic and roman numerals.


Sorry how do you buy this watch? I don't see it on their website.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

St 19 chrono on their Korean website. I sent an inquiry email and was placed on a waiting list for the chrono

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

My current Tisell collection.


----------



## internova (Jan 3, 2012)

I was in the same decision dilemma and I went with A version. I really like the raised dome crystal and the A version picture shows the raised crystal much better. That's correct. The silver dial made the crystal stands out.



gabethegoat said:


> DAMMIT!!!
> 
> I was gonna get a 9015 Antique last week and decided to mull it over during the holiday weekend and now I see that they are SOLD OUT!! That's what I get for vacillating between the 9015-A and R. Now I'll have NEITHER anytime soon. UGHHHHHHHH!
> 
> ...


----------



## mogli882 (Oct 21, 2012)

MEzz said:


> St 19 chrono on their Korean website. I sent an inquiry email and was placed on a waiting list for the chrono
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Can you share the link? I cant seem to find it 

Also what are the specifications?

Thanks


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

mogli882 said:


> Can you share the link? I cant seem to find it
> 
> Also what are the specifications?
> 
> Thanks


You'll need to use a translator such as Google translate to read Tisell's Korean website.

Tisell

Tisell


----------



## mogli882 (Oct 21, 2012)

branford said:


> You'll need to use a translator such as Google translate to read Tisell's Korean website.
> 
> Tisell
> 
> Tisell


Thanks :-!


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

mogli882 said:


> Thanks :-!


You are most welcome.

However, unlike others, when I tried to order certain watches from the Korean website to the USA, the proprietor refused stating that he had problems with damage to the movements during overseas shipping. I was able to order three watches listed on the USA website without any issues, and am most pleased with my purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm happy these ST19 Chronos are available again.
They weren't shipped outside of Korea for a long time because of "reliability issues" with the movement.
I have one and it has been 100% reliable and must say they look even better in real life.
You just will have to upgrade the strap though because that is crap.
The case is actually identical to the one used on the Parnis Portuguese.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

How long have you had it?
I had a ST19 chrono from another brand (Germany) and it was "reliable" for about a week.



chinchillasong said:


> ... ST19 Chronos ... "reliability issues" with the movement.
> I have one and it has been 100% reliable...
> View attachment 9301666


----------



## aeniwon (Sep 3, 2016)

It seems the pilot will be back in stock soon, there is an update on product page:


> Notice
> Chuseok holiday period (Chuseok is the Korean Thanksgiving Day)
> 10-18 September, 2016
> From September 19 to start shipping​


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, I have it for almost one year and a half now.
It is the most worn watch in a 8-watch rotation so getting plenty of wrist-time.
If it breaks today, I will probably order another one.



Chronopolis said:


> How long have you had it?
> I had a ST19 chrono from another brand (Germany) and it was "reliable" for about a week.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got my dad a tisell dress watch for his birthday. Now i am thinking of buying one for myself.It feels like a alot expensive watch. Mr oh is great guy to deal with.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Incomiiiiing


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Larry23 said:


> Incomiiiiing


I thought the GMT was out of stock?

Was this an order from a few weeks ago?


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Larry23 said:


> Incomiiiiing
> 
> View attachment 9418194


I want one. I also like their non-GMT dive watch. Wish it was available.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice watches


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

branford said:


> I thought the GMT was out of stock?
> 
> Was this an order from a few weeks ago?


Nope I ordered 3-4 days ago. Ignore the website, you need to send him an email to confirm availability


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> Nope I ordered 3-4 days ago. Ignore the website, you need to send him an email to confirm availability


Sorry if this has been answered earlier, but how do you contact them? Is there an email?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Sorry if this has been answered earlier, but how do you contact them? Is there an email?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Yes, there is an email address. [email protected]

Actually, it is stated at the bottom of this website. Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Guys, I don't know what's going on here, but I can't stop buying watches. Is this how it is? Do you all just keep buying watches? Two weeks ago I owned zero watches and hadn't owned one since a cheap Timex digital I used to run with 20 years ago. My smartphone was for telling time, you know. Then, for some reason I can't quite figure out, I bought a Seiko SNK809 from Amazon for $60. Then a 1965 Seiko Sportsmatic from Holland, which is arguably the prettiest object I own. Then a Seiko Recraft, which is so robust and looks great with the sunburst dial. Then some 1970s thing off eBay just to see if the seller would accept my $45 offer, which he did. My SKX007 arrived today, and I just placed an order for the Tisell Type B. I can't take my eyes off old Vostoks, and cheap HTMs for that matter. And of course more Seikos. Now I'm ordering new straps and other new straps. 

Surely, there's an end to this, right? Except I want a lot more Sportsmatics. And probably an old chronograph even though I have no idea how they work. And a Bell-Matic. And a Turtle. And and and...

Please don't tell my wife. 

Anyway, I'm really excited about the Tisell. Looks fantastic, and the opinions here and elsewhere paint it as a terrific deal. 

Cheers!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

The bug. It bit you. It bit you good






Same story, wore watches last time when I was ~18 then nothing and now as a 40yo a year go started buying them like a crackhead, bought around 20 affordables in that year. Welcome aboard MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

EXACTLY the same situation here. About 30 watches in a year or so. My being out of funds is the only thing currently stopping me from buying more (though I do have 2 on the way if I'm honest).

It is really an addiction, probably not as bad as doing drugs but certainly as expensive.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

I stopped buying watches 5 watches ago and it's not even October. Been wanting a pepsi bezel turtle for a while and now I'm also wanting a G-Shock rangeman.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Back to the topic 
I sent email to Tisell yesterday asking about 40mm pilot. Received the immediate response that they should be back in stock next week. And I am also on the waiting list now. Hopefully it will come soon!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> Guys, I don't know what's going on here, but I can't stop buying watches. Is this how it is? Do you all just keep buying watches? Two weeks ago I owned zero watches and hadn't owned one since a cheap Timex digital I used to run with 20 years ago. My smartphone was for telling time, you know. Then, for some reason I can't quite figure out, I bought a Seiko SNK809 from Amazon for $60. Then a 1965 Seiko Sportsmatic from Holland, which is arguably the prettiest object I own. Then a Seiko Recraft, which is so robust and looks great with the sunburst dial. Then some 1970s thing off eBay just to see if the seller would accept my $45 offer, which he did. My SKX007 arrived today, and I just placed an order for the Tisell Type B. I can't take my eyes off old Vostoks, and cheap HTMs for that matter. And of course more Seikos. Now I'm ordering new straps and other new straps.
> 
> Surely, there's an end to this, right? Except I want a lot more Sportsmatics. And probably an old chronograph even though I have no idea how they work. And a Bell-Matic. And a Turtle. And and and...
> 
> ...


Sell the SKX while prices are in a bubble before Seiko catches on and floods the market with a new run of them.

Don't buy HMT, they are junk and be extremely careful of Vostoks, though the older ones can be ok.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/why-do-vostok-amphibian-automatics-fail-3597122.html


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Guys, I don't know what's going on here, but I can't stop buying watches. Is this how it is? Do you all just keep buying watches? Two weeks ago I owned zero watches and hadn't owned one since a cheap Timex digital I used to run with 20 years ago. My smartphone was for telling time, you know. Then, for some reason I can't quite figure out, I bought a Seiko SNK809 from Amazon for $60. Then a 1965 Seiko Sportsmatic from Holland, which is arguably the prettiest object I own. Then a Seiko Recraft, which is so robust and looks great with the sunburst dial. Then some 1970s thing off eBay just to see if the seller would accept my $45 offer, which he did. My SKX007 arrived today, and I just placed an order for the Tisell Type B. I can't take my eyes off old Vostoks, and cheap HTMs for that matter. And of course more Seikos. Now I'm ordering new straps and other new straps.
> 
> Surely, there's an end to this, right? Except I want a lot more Sportsmatics. And probably an old chronograph even though I have no idea how they work. And a Bell-Matic. And a Turtle. And and and...
> 
> ...


Lol, slow down please. Before you know it, you will be hitting 50 watches mark.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

my Hulk has been good to me but I think its time to sell and move on


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I received the email from Tisell today. 40mm pilot is back in stock. I placed the order and paid. Shipping should be in 5-6 days.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> I received the email from Tisell today. 40mm pilot is back in stock. I placed the order and paid. Shipping should be in 5-6 days.


I sent an email asking about the 40mm pilot and they responded that it will be available soon. But I haven't received any emails and I can see that it is still sold out on their website.
Did you place your order through the website?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

AndyAaron said:


> I received the email from Tisell today. 40mm pilot is back in stock. I placed the order and paid. Shipping should be in 5-6 days.


The website still reports that it's out of stock. I guess you dealt with Tisell directly. I'm wondering if the price has changed since the last batch as Miyota movements are reportedly in more demand now.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I sent an ema asking about the 40mm pilot and they responded that it will be available soon. But I haven't received any emails and I can see that it is still sold out on their website.
> Did you place your order through the website?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I sent him an email directly on Thursday asking him to put me on list. He responded immediately that the watch will be in stock next week. Today I received another email saying that it is in stock and I can order that. I did so. I think that he tries to finish email orders first before updating the web.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

HamnJam said:


> The website still reports that it's out of stock. I guess you dealt with Tisell directly. I'm wondering if the price has changed since the last batch as Miyota movements are reportedly in more demand now.


I ordered via email, not via website. I think he wants to process the email orders first before updating web.
The watch does not come with 9015 but with 90s5, which should be version without date. So maybe they are available now at Miyota...


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

I, too, received the email from Tisell last night that the 40mm pilot watch was in-stock. I requested the notification as part of an earlier order about two months ago.

I ordered a Type B for $199, including shipping, without no problems and my order was confirmed. I was advised it would ship in about 5-6 days due to the volume of orders. 

I assume the proprietor is giving preference to prior customers and ensuring they are all taken care of before permitting ordering on the website to the general public. It's also possible he might only have enough stock to fulfill the orders on his unofficial waiting list. 

I also confirmed that I was on the waiting list for Sub 9015. ;-) 

The Tisell secret may be out...


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ordered my 40mm type A today, $199 shipped. Direct PayPal / email transaction. So far the seller has been extremely helpful and responsive. Great impression so far and I haven't even received the watch yet!


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Sheesh wound up getting the type B today. I am frankly glad that I already have a kermit sub cyclops since they are taking forever restocking them due to the wait for the 9015 vs. the 90s5. I really want to get a hulk too though.....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TheNeuB said:


> Sheesh wound up getting the type B today. I am frankly glad that I already have a kermit sub cyclops since they are taking forever restocking them due to the wait for the 9015 vs. the 90s5. I really want to get a hulk too though.....


I belive there is one hulk on the sales forum, or I read somewhere on WUS today that it will be posted there. I don't know the seller or connected to him / her by any means

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

My Hulk GMT will also find it's way to the sales forum very soon. Extremely nice watch, but too similar to rolex to comfortably wear for me


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I think most will be pleased with their pilots - it's incredible value for their money.

I was hoping to list mine on the sales forum prior the restock but nonetheless happy for those that got their orders in.


----------



## wingman87 (Oct 14, 2015)

It seems the 40mm Pilot will be available with a "hammer crown" also. I've never heard of a hammer crown, does anyone know what that is? I'm assuming its just a regular crown like on their luminous dial Pilot, but can someone confirm this?


----------



## mjmcnal (Aug 5, 2016)

I was given a used Breitling chrono. Had to sell it unfortunately but it got me hooked. I've bought 2 watches so far and have 3 more on the way. It's scary!


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Does anyone know this brecelet?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rankiryu said:


> Does anyone know this brecelet?
> View attachment 9474850


I think someone's playing funny buggers with the bracelet off an IWC Pilot

Edit: there are copies of the IWC bracelet on ali for US$100 but I'm not going to be the guinea pig for that.


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

I found a picture here.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/3v8gj0


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/3jcjog


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

wingman87 said:


> It seems the 40mm Pilot will be available with a "hammer crown" also. I've never heard of a hammer crown, does anyone know what that is? I'm assuming its just a regular crown like on their luminous dial Pilot, but can someone confirm this?


Can anyone post the specs or photos of the watch as received in the email from Tisell. Still trying to figure out whether its worth it.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> Can anyone post the specs or photos of the watch as received in the email from Tisell. Still trying to figure out whether its worth it.


Here is a copy of the email I received from Tisell about the 40mm pilot watch.



> Dear Friend,
> TISELL 40mm MIYOTA 90s5 pilot has been restocked.Price is US $199(Free shipping)
> Select required: Type A or B
> 
> ...


----------



## Penguin98 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well said. I've noticed my own response to certain brands or more specifically certain geographical locations and the watches made there. 
As I write this I'm waiting for delivery of a watch right now which is composed of parts made in that general area. The idea being of course that since my gut feeling isn't conscious, most of the time, some practical knowledge of the quality available may influence my subconscious discomfort. Worth a try anyway


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Penguin98 said:


> Well said. I've noticed my own response to *certain brands* or more specifically *certain geographical locations *and the watches made there.
> 
> As I write this I'm waiting for delivery of *a watch* right now which is *composed of parts *made in that *general area.* The idea being of course that since *my gut feeling isn't conscious*, most of the time, *some *practical knowledge of the quality available *may influence* my *subconscious discomfort*. Worth a try anyway


I'd like to work for the CIA also. 
Can ya get me in??

Oops, did I reveal too much? :-x


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Still haven't got any emails regarding the 40mm pilots!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

I just received notice that my 40mm pilot type B has shipped!

If anyone who wants the watch, but hasn't received an early order email, try sending a request to Tisell. What do you have to lose?


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Did you order that chronograph from the Korean website? I don't see one on the U.S. site.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Arrived yesterday! What a beauty. Build quality is lightyears ahead of Parnis or Alpha homages. OK it's not a Rolex in terms of quality, but I would easily place it in between the 500 - 700$ bracket.
If you can't tell from the picture the dial is black and the bezel is green.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

branford said:


> I just received notice that my 40mm pilot type B has shipped!
> 
> If anyone who wants the watch, but hasn't received an early order email, try sending a request to Tisell. What do you have to lose?


Mine is inbound too! Can't wait.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


How long have you had this one?
I have not read through the rest of the thread since I bought my type b several months ago.
Link to this watch please. If anyone has time.
ST19?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I just received it. You can see it on tisell.kr website (ST19A manual chrono) and you have to email Mr.Tisell to order it. So far I love it, excellent for the price.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I just received it. You can see it on tisell.kr website (ST19A manual chrono) and you have to email Mr.Tisell to order it. So far I love it, excellent for the price.


I'm glad you like it and you convinced me to try it on a light brown strap soon.
Here's mine;


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Guys, sorry if it has been inquired in past, homage of which watches are these two?

I guess 1st is Breguet(?), and I have no clue about the 2nd one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 9499578
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday! What a beauty. Build quality is lightyears ahead of Parnis or Alpha homages. OK it's not a Rolex in terms of quality, but I would easily place it in between the 500 - 700$ bracket.
> If you can't tell from the picture the dial is black and the bezel is green.


What movement is inside this GMT?

Or alternatively, does the 12 Hour hand quickset (like a Seiko or Rolex GMT)? 
Or does the GMT 24 hour hand quickset (like an ETA-2983 GMT)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Guys, sorry if it has been inquired in past, homage of which watches are these two?
> 
> I guess 1st is Breguet(?), and I have no clue about the 2nd one.


This watch is an homage to the Hamilton Intra-Matic.

H38755751 | Hamilton Watch

The first watch can also be considered more of an homage to any number of classic enamel dial marine watches like the Stowa Marine Classic more so than a Brequet.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Cheers buddy!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

You should. Heres mine on an ostrich leather


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> What movement is inside this GMT?
> 
> Or alternatively, does the 12 Hour hand quickset (like a Seiko or Rolex GMT)?
> Or does the GMT 24 hour hand quickset (like an ETA-2983 GMT)? Thanks in advance.


It is the Hangzhou 6460 which similar to the 2836-2 movement. You can quickset the GMT hand independently, not the hour hand like the Rolex.
Others say it is a pretty reliable movement. I don't know time will tell. Mine gains +6 sec/day for the first 2 days.
Hope it helps.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

ninzeo said:


> My Hulk GMT will also find it's way to the sales forum very soon. Extremely nice watch, but too similar to rolex to comfortably wear for me


That's my pic BTW.

I agree that it's a nice watch. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Never heard of 'em before but their watches look great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Tisell

I just noticed a new 40mm watch with a Miyota movement on Tisell's Korea website. It looks very nice in the pictures with an open heart and silver radiant dial. I'm _really_ tempted.

However, with my 40mm Pilot Type B arriving this week, my current three (9105-R, 9015-A and Bauhaus) and knowing I definitely want to get a Sub 9015 as soon as they're available, I'm thinking a might need a Tisell time out for a little while (and maybe save some money towards a Seiko SDGM001...)

Anyone want to talk me off the ledge...:think:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

branford said:


> Anyone want to talk me off the ledge...:think:


Nope.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

damo_t said:


> That's my pic BTW.
> 
> I agree that it's a nice watch. Good luck with your sale.


Scuzi grabbed it off the web since i didnt have a good pic myself yet. Nice shot though!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

My Tisell 43mm Type B arrived from Korea yesterday - 10 days from order to delivery to the Pacific Northwest. $149 including the sapphire glass. The way it arrives is very much like you've just bought something from a classified, with no box, no papers, no warranty, but it is packaged very well/securely.

As others have said, it's really impressive for the price. Nice and weighty. Between bezel and case, I can see very slight differences in the tolerance in a couple places, but only if I'm looking. I also noticed a tiny (.5mm) metal shaving sitting on the hour hand when I put it under a loupe. Holding the watch in one hand and smacking my other hand a few times dislodged it. It's still in there somewhere (at the base of the dial, I suspect), but I can't see it anymore, so I don't care. I have no real complaints about the strap for now. It's about 4mm thick, with faux rivets at the lugs, and is sized just right for my 7-inch wrist.

I wish the watch was a tad thinner; perhaps I'll try to get a 40mm with the Miyota if/when they become available again. I'd like to get a Type A dial anyway, though the Laco Memmingen is my ideal piece for that.

I haven't timed this one over a full day yet, but in the last 8 hours it's +2 seconds. I generally have no place to be at any particular time, so I'll take it.

All in all, I'm very pleased, and I see myself wearing this one a lot, trying out different straps with it, and hanging onto it for a while.


----------



## KozoneAdventureTours (Nov 6, 2014)

I owned the Tisell Sun and Moon. I can't attest to the other ones they have. The Sun and Moon *looked* really nice but didn't have the heft you'd associate a watch like that. It was definitely light. IMO, I'd sooner go with an Orient or Seiko.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

damn guys - the hand wind chrono is excellent. Very tempting.
And I'd be tempted with the 40mm pilot but I've come to love my 43mm pilot - I have small wrists but it doesn't feel big, so why change for more $$?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

velvet396 said:


> damn guys - the hand wind chrono is excellent. Very tempting.
> And I'd be tempted with the 40mm pilot but I've come to love my 43mm pilot - I have small wrists but it doesn't feel big, so why change for more $$?


I imagine the higher price is primarily due to the increased cost of the Miyota movement and better lume (Super Luminova C1 vs. Super Luminova BGW9).

I also received my 40mm Pilot Type B on Monday, and am very pleased. The size is great for my tiny 6.25" wrists, and I believe the 43mm pilots would have been too large.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Received my 40mm A type today. I am very happy about the watch. Great quality for a money.









Side by side with my Eterna 1939 Heritage Military. Another pilot watch but from the other side...


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

My type A arrived yesterday:









Very satisfied. The only flaw I would give is that the seconds hand is only painted white, but no lume. Other than that, a perfect flieger watch for my needs.

And a lume shot, the airman and the diver:









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2k (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, 

I have ordered a 43mm Type-A but I'm not a huge fan of that strap, looking for a curved end bracelet.

Found many options but I don't know they will fit or not cause you know the case has a specific arc. 

If anyone did that conversion could put me in the direction of a suitable and affordable one ?

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## dooboo (Oct 7, 2016)

1st post, got the watch bug for some reason...and stumbled upon Tisell watch. Looks fantastic. Been watching KS and Indigo sites for watches, but I think these watches by Tisell will do the job.

Ordered the Bauhau earlier this week, which is on its way already, and I think I am ready to place the order for 40mm B type with hammer crown, once I email the owner.

Who know, I may end up owning like 50 different watches, but for now, it would be a good start with 2 watches of different style.

It has been entertaining to read this thread with so many pictures and insightful information which everyone shared.

Thank you.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dooboo said:


> 1st post, got the watch bug for some reason...and stumbled upon Tisell watch. Looks fantastic. Been watching KS and Indigo sites for watches, but I think these watches by Tisell will do the job.
> 
> Ordered the Bauhau earlier this week, which is on its way already, and I think I am ready to place the order for 40mm B type with hammer crown, once I email the owner.
> 
> ...


Welcome, dooboo. Congrats on your 1st post.

Yup, you probably might hit 50. But try to do it in the longest time possible, so that it will make your watch collecting journey as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Just got my 40mm type A pilot today. Love it so far!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Have been wearing 40mm pilot for two days. Accuracy -1.1s/day. I would prefer +1.1s/day however cannot complain


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Just got my 40mm type A pilot today. Love it so far!


The website says they are still sold out of the 40mm. Where are you guys getting them? Thanks.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> The website says they are still sold out of the 40mm. Where are you guys getting them? Thanks.


Send an email to them with your request, they will put you on a waiting list.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

pierch said:


> tanksndudes said:
> 
> 
> > The website says they are still sold out of the 40mm. Where are you guys getting them? Thanks.
> ...


That's exactly what I did, direct email and got a quick response. I think there is such a demand that they're almost all spoken for before he can even list them on the website.

Mine is running like +2 seconds per 24hrs. Unbelievably accurate for any automatic out of the box, let alone something at this price. They are clearly regulated before shipping.

Worth the buy for sure!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> That's exactly what I did, direct email and got a quick response. I think there is such a demand that they're almost all spoken for before he can even list them on the website.
> 
> Mine is running like +2 seconds per 24hrs. Unbelievably accurate for any automatic out of the box, let alone something at this price. They are clearly regulated before shipping.
> 
> Worth the buy for sure!


Excellent! Sent them an email and already got a reply. Have been debating whether to get a 43mm Type A to match my 43mm Type B, but it might be nice to have something a little smaller, and I've heard nothing but good things about the Miyota 90s5 inside.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what I did, direct email and got a quick response. I think there is such a demand that they're almost all spoken for before he can even list them on the website.
> ...


Yea, the only gripe I have with the Miyota is the rotor is a bit noisy. But timekeeping is as close to flawless as it gets. The high beats per hour makes for a smooth second hand sweep.

Just my 2 cents: in a type A, I personally think the smaller version works better aesthetically. The clean uncluttered dial can start to look too empty in a larger size, IMO.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

That's an interesting point about the sizing, Emsflyer84. It's so hard to know how a watch will look on the wrist, because even wrist shots seem misleading based on smaller/larger wrists, angle, focal length, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Couple more shots...


----------



## ram-blur (Apr 9, 2015)

I've had a Tisell Type B pilot (40 mm) since January of this year. The fit and finish of the watch are fantastic and I am nothing but pleased with it. The 90S5 movement has surpassed my expectations for reliability and ruggedness. With no particular care on my part and wearing the watch everyday for ~16-18 hours, the watch gains ~3 seconds per day. I started to keep track of the gain-per-day (visually, compared against time.is) when I got the watch, but stopped after a couple of months since the gain was so consistent.

The noise of the rotor _was_ a bit louder than I expected, but it's not distracting. Certainly, no one else has noticed or at least commented on it. Like the more famous ETA movement, the 90S5 also has a 'wobble' when the unidirectional rotor spins in it's non-winding direction. It's really a lovely sensation and I enjoy it whenever it happens. Lume is so-so, but it's not a feature I need and apparently Tisell is using a newer (better?) lume on the watches it's selling now.

Those of you waiting for yours in the mail, I hope enjoy the watch as much as I did. Those of you on the fence, if buying the pilot is not going to put you in debt, go for it!

Cheers, -R


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

ram-blur said:


> I've had a Tisell Type B pilot (40 mm) since January of this year. The fit and finish of the watch are fantastic and I am nothing but pleased with it. The 90S5 movement has surpassed my expectations for reliability and ruggedness. With no particular care on my part and wearing the watch everyday for ~16-18 hours, the watch gains ~3 seconds per day. I started to keep track of the gain-per-day (visually, compared against time.is) when I got the watch, but stopped after a couple of months since the gain was so consistent.
> 
> The noise of the rotor _was_ a bit louder than I expected, but it's not distracting. Certainly, no one else has noticed or at least commented on it. Like the more famous ETA movement, the 90S5 also has a 'wobble' when the unidirectional rotor spins in it's non-winding direction. It's really a lovely sensation and I enjoy it whenever it happens. Lume is so-so, but it's not a feature I need and apparently Tisell is using a newer (better?) lume on the watches it's selling now.
> 
> ...


I've noticed the rotor noise as well, but it doesn't really bother me. More of a subtle reminder of the workings underneath. My accuracy has been the same as yours. Very happy so far.


----------



## dooboo (Oct 7, 2016)

My Bauhaus Design 38mm has arrived at Houston area sorting facility, which means, I should receive my watch tomorrow...which is perfect arrival time for my birthday.
40mm Miyota pilot, just received an e-mail that it has shipped. It will be agonizing next 5-7 days of waiting for arrival. Ordered Type B with hammer crown. It is nice to see that the luminescence has been updated to the BGW9 on their Korean website, so will wait and see. Couple of e-mail exchanges were all needed to order this pilot watch.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman87 (Oct 14, 2015)

In case you are still wondering what the hammer crown might look like, take a look at this beauty which just arrived!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

wingman87 said:


> In case you are still wondering what the hammer crown might look like, take a look at this beauty which just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for sharing. 

Btw, it is screw-in crown?


----------



## wingman87 (Oct 14, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Btw, it is screw-in crown?


Unfortunately not, but the movement is hacking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

wingman87 said:


> Unfortunately not, but the movement is hacking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted, thanks.


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

wingman87 said:


> Unfortunately not, but the movement is hacking
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you order hammer crown?


----------



## wingman87 (Oct 14, 2015)

Rankiryu said:


> Did you order hammer crown?


Yes, I explicitly asked for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Rankiryu said:


> Did you order hammer crown?


What is a hammer crown?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

CharlieSanders said:


> What is a hammer crown?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


look down this page


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I like that. I feel like the diamond crown isn't so right for the 40mm version. Do you happen to know if there is an onion crown option? That would look fetching.


----------



## dooboo (Oct 7, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> I like that. I feel like the diamond crown isn't so right for the 40mm version. Do you happen to know if there is an onion crown option? That would look fetching.


Onion crown is not available option, per Korean site. And only way to order this is via sending a direct e-mail to the owner.

On another topic:
For the Miyota 90XX movement for manual winding, is there a max number or recommended turn of the crown that you need to do without damaging the watch?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Daaaaang I did not even know about the hammer crown option. It looks great on the 40mm! Ugh, getting the urge to order yet another for such a minor thing. Soooo good though.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Where did you get your strap? I really like the color. Thanks


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Whoops forgot the quote


skylinegtr_34 said:


>


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

wingman87 said:


> In case you are still wondering what the hammer crown might look like, take a look at this beauty which just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on! Why'd you have to go and make me want to order another one! Was there a price difference for the crown change?


----------



## dooboo (Oct 7, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Come on! Why'd you have to go and make me want to order another one! Was there a price difference for the crown change?


There is no price difference between diamond and hammer crown, as I've ordered mine with hammer crown. You just have to specify when ordering via e-mail to the Tisell owner that you want hammer crown.

My watch just cleared US customs last evening in LA.

Watch should arrive at home sometime early next week, I would think.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Gentlemen, the Tissel diver is available now. You may choose to order one with Mr Oh directly 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

These are so awesome! Does anyone have the skeleton?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

After a long wait, I finally ordered a black on black no date sub.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Techme said:


> After a long wait, I finally ordered a black on black no date sub.


Green on black no date for me WOOHOOO.

Its a lil pricy tho imo

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Techme said:


> After a long wait, I finally ordered a black on black no date sub.


How are you guys getting the price, I cant seem to find the price on all 3 Tisell sites.

Any links please?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

CharlieSanders said:


> Green on black no date for me WOOHOOO.
> 
> Its a lil pricy tho imo
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Pricey? Take a look at the real Kermit sub.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

dejavus said:


> How are you guys getting the price, I cant seem to find the price on all 3 Tisell sites.
> 
> Any links please?


E-mail:[email protected]

website:.www.tisellkr.com..

Do email Mr. Oh directly to find out more! Can't wait for it to be mailed to me

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

CharlieSanders said:


> E-mail:[email protected]
> 
> website:.www.tisellkr.com..
> 
> ...


I had, just wondering if i was missing something, Thanks for that.

How much are you guys paying for the Date and No date.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

dejavus said:


> I had, just wondering if i was missing something, Thanks for that.
> 
> How much are you guys paying for the Date and No date.


$220 US including shipping, excl. taxes/toll/fees.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

ironborn said:


> Pricey? Take a look at the real Kermit sub.
> 
> Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


What I meant was that it's still above my budget. Nevertheless I'm willing to give it a try!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Skeletons aren't available for the subs or GMT's.


----------



## gprspeter (Aug 15, 2014)

IHi,
Does anyone have a black bezel blue dial no date watch? Can I get a picture?


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

The Koreans make some pretty good electronics so it would seem they could and do make a decent watch too. Maybe you've heard of Samsung? ;-)


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

gprspeter said:


> IHi,
> Does anyone have a black bezel blue dial no date watch? Can I get a picture?





















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

roadcykler said:


> The Koreans make some pretty good electronics so it would seem they could and do make a decent watch too. Maybe you've heard of Samsung? ;-)


Explosions of excitement awaits

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> Explosions of excitement awaits
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Be very careful if you overwind... ;-)


----------



## dooboo (Oct 7, 2016)

Just revived my 40mm yesterday with hammer crown. This watch is a gem and love the look and feel. 

Watch strap is actually pretty good and don't feel the need for upgrade at this point. Excellent stitching job. 

Excuse my sucking picture.


----------



## munchkinnxx (Oct 16, 2016)

Only up to page 115 and I give up!

I'm a female with 14cm wrist, 153cm/5.1

Got my eyes on the bauhaus 38mm and pilot 43mm. Any female owners here? Will these be too big for my wrist? Otherwise thinking of getting bauhaus 38mm and go with seiko snk807 with case diameter of 38mm.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

munchkinnxx said:


> Only up to page 115 and I give up!
> 
> I'm a female with 14cm wrist, 153cm/5.1
> 
> Got my eyes on the bauhaus 38mm and pilot 43mm. Any female owners here? Will these be too big for my wrist? Otherwise thinking of getting bauhaus 38mm and go with seiko snk807 with case diameter of 38mm.


43 pilot will be too big for you. If you like pilot watch go with 40mm version. Bauhaus 38 should be fine.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My wife's wrist size is the same.
She regularly wears up to 44mm.

Its not the diameter, but how the lugs are - if they're curved downward, 
they will make the watch look "smaller" by letting the strap hug the wrist more closely.



munchkinnxx said:


> I'm a female with 14cm wrist, 153cm/5.1
> 
> Got my eyes on the bauhaus 38mm and pilot 43mm. Will these be too big for my wrist? Otherwise thinking of getting bauhaus 38mm and go with seiko snk807 with case diameter of 38mm.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

@Chronopolis Agree that lug to lug is maybe more important parameter than size of dial. However I prefer small watch. I can wear big ones but it is not very comfortable. I have 16,5cm wrist and my current collection is 34-40mm watches and that makes me happy guy


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

There are indeed many factors: prominence of wrist bone, shape / flatness of the wrist, etc



AndyAaron said:


> @Chronopolis Agree that lug to lug is maybe more important parameter than size of dial. However I prefer small watch. I can wear big ones but it is not very comfortable. I have 16,5cm wrist and my current collection is 34-40mm watches and that makes me happy guy


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

Just receive my Pilot 40mm and really impressed by the look and quality of the watch.

Prons:
40mm just nice for my skinny wrist.
Diamond crown looks better IMO.
Leather strap is soft.
Heated blue hand look damn nice
Lume is better than average.
90s5 mov is much better than seiko 6s15.
Crystal AR is so nice with light blue tint (i guess)

Cons:
Leather strap too long for my skinny wrist.
Rotor of mov is loud bt acceptable.
Unable to wear my other seiko from now.

Just my 2 cents. Cheer


----------



## Unkki (Sep 16, 2016)

Got my 43mm pilot two weeks ago.

Love the looks and feels like quality, can't beat this price for sure. Put it on a Stowa classic flieger strap (dark brown), wow! 

I have used it while flying and love the readability, regret not getting a flieger earlier.

Pros:

- Price/quality
- All the way from Korea to South America within 2 weeks!
- Good support from the vendor (replies within hours on emails!)
- Shipped nicely, without a box though


Cons:

- Supplied strap replaced immediately, feels very stiff.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

*Question for Pilot's watch owners...*

A question for those with the 40mm Miyota 90S5 pilot's watch... What's your impression of the "diamond" crown? Does it feel solid and secure on the watch? I'm really attracted to it, but I wonder a little if it might be a little vulnerable and exposed to knocks, so the smaller "hammer" crown also appeals for the reason of practicality - but then the watch looks more like an IWC Mark XVI (not in itself a bad thing). Who better to ask than other WUS owners. I'm hoping to make up my mind ready for when Tisell restock this model once more.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Question for Pilot's watch owners...*



MandoBear said:


> A question for those with the 40mm Miyota 90S5 pilot's watch... What's your impression of the "diamond" crown? Does it feel solid and secure on the watch? I'm really attracted to it, but I wonder a little if it might be a little vulnerable and exposed to knocks, so the smaller "hammer" crown also appeals for the reason of practicality - but then the watch looks more like an IWC Mark XVI (not in itself a bad thing). Who better to ask than other WUS owners. I'm hoping to make up my mind ready for when Tisell restock this model once more.
> Thanks in advance.


No problems with the diamond crown so far for me. It's really easy to grab and wind/set the time.

It is a little more exposed I suppose, but as I said, no problems for me yet.










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman87 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Question for Pilot's watch owners...*



MandoBear said:


> A question for those with the 40mm Miyota 90S5 pilot's watch... What's your impression of the "diamond" crown? Does it feel solid and secure on the watch? I'm really attracted to it, but I wonder a little if it might be a little vulnerable and exposed to knocks, so the smaller "hammer" crown also appeals for the reason of practicality - but then the watch looks more like an IWC Mark XVI (not in itself a bad thing). Who better to ask than other WUS owners. I'm hoping to make up my mind ready for when Tisell restock this model once more.
> Thanks in advance.


I have the hammer crown version and on the first day that I wore the watch, I got stuck on a door frame. The crown was pulled out and the winding stem broke . So I guess the hammer crown is also vulnerable when it comes to clumsy people like me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

No problems with diamond crown here. I prefer it's design better than hammer crown.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

15kywalker said:


> Sword hands finally came in! I really like the way it looks now.


I was wondering about sword hands, anymore photos of this one?


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

@pierch, @wingman87, & @AndyAaron many thanks for the replies - very helpful. Wingman87 - I hope you are able to get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Question for Pilot's watch owners...*



MandoBear said:


> A question for those with the 40mm Miyota 90S5 pilot's watch... What's your impression of the "diamond" crown? Does it feel solid and secure on the watch? I'm really attracted to it, but I wonder a little if it might be a little vulnerable and exposed to knocks, so the smaller "hammer" crown also appeals for the reason of practicality - but then the watch looks more like an IWC Mark XVI (not in itself a bad thing). Who better to ask than other WUS owners. I'm hoping to make up my mind ready for when Tisell restock this model once more.
> Thanks in advance.












U wont get wrong with diamond crown. There is not much watches with diamond crown and it's really bring out the overall look of pilot watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you have the 40mm Tisell pilot in A or B you should really consider getting the Stowa strap for it, old style.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

parsig9 said:


> If you have the 40mm Tisell pilot in A or B you should really consider getting the Stowa strap for it, old style.


Already on the way. Ordered last week. It was surprisingly cheap. Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Question for Pilot's watch owners...*



2bad said:


> U wont get wrong with diamond crown. There is not much watches with diamond crown and it's really bring out the overall look of pilot watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wearing it in your right wrist is a great way to protect the crown - hadn't thought of that!

The diamond crown certainly looks the business to me.


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> If you have the 40mm Tisell pilot in A or B you should really consider getting the Stowa strap for it, old style.


My 40mm should arrive tomorrow hopefully. Definitely going for a Stowa strap! Do you have any shots with the Stowa strap on? My wrist is 6.75 inches, do you think I should go for the short length or normal?


----------



## lvl40cleric (Mar 13, 2015)

They're always sold out of Subs when I check the website. Have they been discontinued?


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

You e-mail him directly and ask to get onto the waiting list. E-mail can be found in the other thread.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

RichardCa said:


> My 40mm should arrive tomorrow hopefully. Definitely going for a Stowa strap! Do you have any shots with the Stowa strap on? My wrist is 6.75 inches, do you think I should go for the short length or normal?


I have the Stowa new style (I don't like the big gap between watch and rivets on the old style) on my 40mm Tissell.

My wrist is a little under 6.5". I went for the short one and have three holes to spare, as in I'm on the third shortest of six for a fairly loose fit.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

lvl40cleric said:


> They're always sold out of Subs when I check the website. Have they been discontinued?


The subs are in-stock. However, Tisell gives priority to people on the wait list which simply comprises people who've inquired earlier about the particular model.

Send an email to Tisell. If there are any remaining watches after fulfilling current waiting list orders, you should be able to order or at least be placed on the wait list for the next batch.

Good luck.


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

Lume shot of the day.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)

43mm...


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Beautiful! I do like that shade of brown also. Now I'm in two minds about the strap. I think I'll probably go for normal length if I go for old style as it seems to have holes further away from the tip of the strap compared to yours.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

My review on the ceramic sub v1 was just published on http://thewatchface.com/tisell-ceramic-sub-review/ check it out if you want more info!

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## lvl40cleric (Mar 13, 2015)

branford said:


> The subs are in-stock. However, Tisell gives priority to people on the wait list which simply comprises people who've inquired earlier about the particular model.
> 
> Send an email to Tisell. If there are any remaining watches after fulfilling current waiting list orders, you should be able to order or at least be placed on the wait list for the next batch.
> 
> Good luck.





Mr Burrows said:


> You e-mail him directly and ask to get onto the waiting list. E-mail can be found in the other thread.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

2bad said:


> Lume shot of the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks killer which is this model? Is it the pilot on the website or its a special order.. Thanks..


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> Looks killer which is this model? Is it the pilot on the website or its a special order.. Thanks..


Yes. Tisell pilot 40mm as stated in his website.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thespell (Sep 19, 2014)

Just received my Pilot 43 mm type B and impressed by the quality of it. What's more it has a sterile dial which i really like

Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ironborn said:


> My review on the ceramic sub v1 was just published on http://thewatchface.com/tisell-ceramic-sub-review/ check it out if you want more info!
> 
> Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


Great review and now just makes me even more impatient! Waiting...waiting! What I find amazing about this brand is how, and I didn't know it was a one man operation, accommodating they are for requests. I like you asked for the black date without the cyclops...no problems. Just ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and asked if I could get it without the cyclops, nope. All too hard. Now I've got to decide whether I take the chance on chiselling it off!
Damn, my Tissel still hasn't arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ironborn said:


> My review on the ceramic sub v1 was just published on Tisell Ceramic Sub Review - TheWatchFace check it out if you want more info!
> 
> Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


Great work! |>

I already got the version 1 of both full black and full green with dates. Just got the no date version Kermit with BGW9 lume a few weeks back.

I've been toying with the idea of getting another set of v2 no date full black and full green. Your review almost tipped me over. Well, almost ....


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

RichardCa said:


> Beautiful! I do like that shade of brown also. Now I'm in two minds about the strap. I think I'll probably go for normal length if I go for old style as it seems to have holes further away from the tip of the strap compared to yours.


It's worth pointing out that the leather darkened significantly. I was worried it might be too light but after a couple of weeks was really happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

how do you properly pronounce Tisell?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

bigred7078 said:


> how do you properly pronounce Tisell?


Congrats on your 1st post. 

I think it is likely be pronounce as T-sell. Some pronounce Tissot as T-sold. :-d

But I could be wrong...


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Congrats on your 1st post.
> 
> I think it is likely be pronounce as T-sell. Some pronounce Tissot as T-sold. :-d
> 
> But I could be wrong...


Thank you! Long time lurker but after not seeing how to pronounce the name, I figured I would finally register and ask. I can't imagine i'm the only one that has been curious about this :think:

In my head, I have also been pronouncing it as T-sell. I finally put my name in for a a v2 black sub but I wanted to make sure I am saying the name correctly!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

bigred7078 said:


> Thank you! Long time lurker but after not seeing how to pronounce the name, I figured I would finally register and ask. I can't imagine i'm the only one that has been curious about this :think:
> 
> In my head, I have also been pronouncing it as T-sell. I finally put my name in for a a v2 black sub but I wanted to make sure I am saying the name correctly!


Great. I think you will love the new v2 black, especially with the new lume upgrade to BGW9.

Share your thoughts and some pics after you had received it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I was going to copy-paste the Hangul rendition of "Tisell", but I can't find it on their site, not even the Korean page.

Let's see... I'd write it as, "띠슬." Whaddya think?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Has anyone ordered or seen in person the new Tisell 9015-H Open Heart? If so, do you have any photos?

I'm very tempted since I love sunburst dials, but photos can be deceiving, and would welcome the feedback of other members?


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

branford said:


> Has anyone ordered or seen in person the new Tisell 9015-H Open Heart? If so, do you have any photos?
> 
> I'm very tempted since I love for sunburst dials, but photos can be deceiving, and would welcome the feedback of other members?


I'm also very interested in the model

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

RichardCa said:


> My 40mm should arrive tomorrow hopefully. Definitely going for a Stowa strap! Do you have any shots with the Stowa strap on? My wrist is 6.75 inches, do you think I should go for the short length or normal?


There are pics in this thread someplace....https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/tisell-pilot-heat-treated-blue-hands-936912-8.html. I actually bought the regular and it was too long. Then I got the short and the buckle end was not far enough toward the inside of the wrist. I like the buckle to be straight down from my first finger and it was between the second and third. Now I use the regular buckle end and the short tail end. Perfect! I am also just over 17cm


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Regarding the Stowa straps, do you have to get them directly from Stowa, or are you finding them elsewhere? Thanks.


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)

Tisell pilot 43mm


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Breaking news: Tisell Subs now comes with Glidelock style clasps!










The naysayers are going to have a field day linking our favourite Korean watchier with the murky factories in China.

But I dun care and am enjoying my [strike]incredible[/strike] affordable Hulk as it is.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

kiosai said:


> Breaking news: Tisell Subs now comes with Glidelock style clasps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is great news. Although I prefer the v1 smaller size clasp, which fit perfectly for my small wrist size, I'm really curious about this latest version Tisell is supplying.

The new v2 seems a bit intriguing to me now, as I'm thinking of getting one for modding purpose.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> Regarding the Stowa straps, do you have to get them directly from Stowa, or are you finding them elsewhere? Thanks.


From Stowa


----------



## thespell (Sep 19, 2014)

My Type A 44 mm Flieger









Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## 2bad (May 10, 2014)

thespell said:


> My Type A 44 mm Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit too large on your wrist. Maybe u should try on 40mm with better mov n lume. My wrist size is almost like yours. 40mm is max size to go.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you! I think I may be ok with short then. Unfortunately as a poor student I can't afford to buy both straps to make the perfect combination!


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

G4_Chrono said:


> I was wondering about sword hands, anymore photos of this one?


That was my Tisell Sub that I replaced with swords hands. I ended up selling it so I don't have it anymore so no more pictures unfortunately. I bought the hands from R-a-f-f-l-e-s-t-i-m-e - look for the Submariner Milsub DG2813 hands which should fit


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

That really is a nice watch! I've enquired about getting one but they are currently not in stock. How is the build quality? Any issues?


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

I just got mine about 5 days ago. I'm surprised they're already sold out. The strap is pretty cheap so I swapped it out right away. Other than that the watch is really wonderful for the money. I'm always a sucker for leaf hands and a clean looking chronograph. The pushers work well and are both very responsive. It's keeping time well so far. Hand winding it is very easy too and there's a nice click that isn't audible but gives you some tactile feel. I know there have been issues with the ST19 movement in the past but no issues so far and hopefully it holds up that way. It is a bit on the larger side though 51 mm lug to lug, 43 mm dial, 22 mm lug width, 12.5 mm thickness.



RichardCa said:


> That really is a nice watch! I've enquired about getting one but they are currently not in stock. How is the build quality? Any issues?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

15kywalker said:


> ... the watch is really wonderful for the money. .. I know there have been issues with the ST19 movement in the past but no issues so far and *hopefully it holds up that way.*


Beautiful watch!
I hope it ticks for you for a long time.
But do keep us updated if any issues arise.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

40mm pilot on Stowa strap


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Perfect! We will have the exact same watch and strap combination in a few days. Ordered the Stowa old style yesterday. How long did it take for your to arrive if you don't mind me asking? Also, wrist size? Did you go for short or normal length?


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Wrist size is 16,5cm (6.5 inch I guess?). I ordered short version and I am happy about that. The shipping from Germany to US was something around 5 days. Not bad.


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the response! Yeah I ordered short too (6.75inch wrist). Looking forward to it arriving. The watch itself arrived a few days ago but I don't have enough posts to add photos yet apparently. Will get some up when i hit the amount I need.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

You are welcome!
In a meanwhile, pilot watch in the plane


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AndyAaron, there's some hair on the dial... 

Day off, eh? A pilot watch in a passenger seat?


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

@BarracksSi When it gets dark I turn to werewolf. That explains hair in the dial


----------



## Prometheus_BKK (Oct 10, 2015)

Allow me to join the club. Just got this beauty from a fellow member here early this week. It's a great affordable watch and best value for money.


----------



## KR_North (Oct 29, 2016)

I received my tisell antique yesterday and am really impressed. The colour of the dial is beautiful and I love the simplicity of the watch as a whole. Didn't think much of the strap that it came on so I swapped it. 

Has lost 4 seconds in 24 hours. I would happily have paid twice the price for this watch.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my hammer crown 40mm. Much more comfortable to wear than the diamond crown which dug annoyingly into my wrist.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

KR_North said:


> I received my tisell antique yesterday and am really impressed. The colour of the dial is beautiful and I love the simplicity of the watch as a whole. Didn't think much of the strap that it came on so I swapped it.
> 
> Has lost 4 seconds in 24 hours. I would happily have paid twice the price for this watch.


Looks pretty good on the mesh. Really like mine as well. Unfortunately its just not falling into rotation the way it deserves so I am selling it. Your pic is making me have second thoughts, lol.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Having recently bought one of Watchgecko's inexpensive bracelets for another watch, I decided to test the provided endlinks on the 40mm Pilot. Not quite flush with the lugs but very snug against the case.


----------



## KR_North (Oct 29, 2016)

TBH I wasn't even sure how it would look on the mesh (it's a polished shark mesh from watchgecko btw) it actually really works in my opinion. It was just a spare strap that I had knocking around. The black leather that it comes on does the watch no justice.


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

40mm flieger A type. Arrived a week ago, just waiting for a Stowa old style strap to go with it.
+1 sec a day. Feels great on the wrist. Love this watch! Will easily tide me over until I get a Stowa or Laco, and at that point I may just decide to keep wearing this instead.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice strap. May I ask you for specific type and store?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Those 40mm fliegers look great. Tisell really puts some quality pieces out at more then reasonable prices.


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Here you go dude.

RIVETS LEATHER STRAP BAND HAND MADE TO FIT STEINHART WATCH 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

So my Stowa strap arrived today. Unfortunately I'd chosen black instead of my intended brown choice. However I've quite taken to it. Think I may order the brown too and then stick whatever one I don't like on ebay.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

RichardCa said:


> So my Stowa strap arrived today. Unfortunately I'd chosen black instead of my intended brown choice. However I've quite taken to it. Think I may order the brown too and then stick whatever one I don't like on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 9804722
> View attachment 9804730
> ...


I realy like those stowa straps. And will have to buy one for my 40mm pilot. Just can t decide wich one to get, black or brown...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

It's very comfortable and looks great. I can't decide either! Will be ordering the brown one fairly soon.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

RichardCa said:


> Here you go dude.
> 
> RIVETS LEATHER STRAP BAND HAND MADE TO FIT STEINHART WATCH 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay


Thanks, man! I have Stowa light brown strap. Was also thinking about dark brown and the one you posted looks great. I am not fan of black strap with pilot watch though.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Decided to sell my Stowa strap. Prefer to dress it up haha


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah I somewhat agree. I've decided to send it back for the brown. I think the Stowa brown will highlight the face, whereas the black just makes it look uninspiring.


----------



## Rohandy (Nov 1, 2016)

Got my Tisell 2130A a while ago. Its a lovely watch. ST2130A keeps good time, the sweeps nice. Lume could be a little better but hey its 190 USD.








Just unboxed it. Brother's Air Blue Alpha A beside it.







Decorated ST2130A movement.







Got a new strap on it. I love the colour.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rohandy, that's a handsome watch. What's its diameter?


----------



## Rohandy (Nov 1, 2016)

Slow response and my apologies but its a 40mm watch. not too big not too small.

Here's the same watch on a NATO


----------



## Rohandy (Nov 1, 2016)

Welp can't edit posts yet but yeah that extra attachment was a mistake. I have tiny wrists so finding <=40mm watches is a pretty nice deal though my forearms are pretty big so a 43mm would still look okay. I'd still prefer 40mm and below and sadly most of Tisell's offerings are pretty big. Even the 38mm Bauhaus would probably look too big on my wrists since the lugs are flat.

Looking at that Tisell hulk as well what a beaut of a watch. Can't be any happier with my 2130-A model though. Good movement, good price, sapphire crystal and a pretty versatile looking watch if paired with the right straps.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Rohandy said:


> Welp can't edit posts yet but yeah that extra attachment was a mistake. I have tiny wrists so finding <=40mm watches is a pretty nice deal though my forearms are pretty big so a 43mm would still look okay. I'd still prefer 40mm and below and sadly most of Tisell's offerings are pretty big. Even the 38mm Bauhaus would probably look too big on my wrists since the lugs are flat.
> 
> Looking at that Tisell hulk as well what a beaut of a watch. Can't be any happier with my 2130-A model though. Good movement, good price, sapphire crystal and a pretty versatile looking watch if paired with the right straps.


You need to get hold of the Admin for this forum and get him to activate your ability to edit your posts. I had to when I first started out.


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Crappy pic









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like deliveries will be delayed a while

China business trip 09-12 November, 2016. We are moving to a new location on Nov 13-18, 2016Therefore, starting the business November 19, 2016​


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys do you know if the pilot and the sub are back in stock with miyota movements?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

dimkasta said:


> Guys do you know if the pilot and the sub are back in stock with miyota movements?


The 40mm Pilot and Sub were just recently back in stock, and are already out of stock again from Tisell fulfilling order from customers on the wait lists. The watches There weren't enough new watches to make them available through the public websites.

If you're interested in any out of stock model, simply email Tisell and request to be placed on the wait list. When the particular watch is back in stock, you will receive an email and have an opportunity to order. There are no requirements to be on the waits lists, and Tisell will advise when it anticipates new stock if you so inquire.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

I managed to order a 43mm Pilot A with the old movement but I believe it was recently given an improved movement with a 50$ price increase, guess that sold out from wait list as it is not on website.
Sub is completely sold out as I enquire by email about any colour combo to see if the odd one was left.
Don't know time difference if you sent an email now but bear in mind that they are closed for business from tomorrow due to move.


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Customs charge for my incoming Pilot A to the UK, fortunately I noticed on the tracking info so have paid online with Parcelforce and released it rather than wait a couple of days for letter to arrive. Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Pilot A arrived today, first impressions are very good. Just some early thoughts:
Blue hands and dial really catch the light and are better than expected
Nice steady sweeping seconds hand with no stutter
Crown is not oversized and doesn't dig into my hand
No rough edges on underside of lugs
Decoration of movement is better than some watches costing more than this price point 
Leather strap looks to have been upgraded from earlier models maybe due to feedback, it's still stiff at this early stage but rivets are in line and are in a box of stitching (was this same as earlier versions?)
Would have been nice to have a signed buckle
Accuracy not tested yet but set with my atomic clock


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Any chance of a pic with the newer strap? I got mine a couple of weeks ago and the strap didn't have rivets.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

RichardCa said:


> Any chance of a pic with the newer strap? I got mine a couple of weeks ago and the strap didn't have rivets.


The 20m strap for the 40mm pilot does not have rivets, the 22mm strap for the 43mm models does.


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Ah! Thank you for your response!


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

branford beat me to it Richard, mine is similar to your post 2362 but there is a stitched box surrounding the rivets, haven't worked out how to post up pictures as newbie


----------



## Mark P (Nov 6, 2016)

Tisell now responding to emails following move to new premises.
Pilot has been my main watch for the past week and is +3 seconds during the week against the atomic clock so pleased so far with time keeping.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Mark P said:


> Tisell now responding to emails following move to new premises.
> Pilot has been my main watch for the past week and is +3 seconds during the week against the atomic clock so pleased so far with time keeping.


That's more or less been my experience with my Type B. It's my most accurate watch.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> That's more or less been my experience with my Type B. It's my most accurate watch.


I've had my Marine Diver no-date for a little less than 48 hours, but it hasn't gained or lost a single second so far. My Steinhart Ocean 1 loses over 10 seconds per day.

I don't understand why my Tisell is so much more precise: is it blind luck? Do they regulate their watches before shipping them? That would be very surprising, considering their prices&#8230; Am I missing something here?


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Any chance of some photos?


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Tovarisch said:


> I don't understand why my Tisell is so much more precise: is it blind luck? Do they regulate their watches before shipping them?


Both, apparently. I asked Mr. Oh and this is what he replied:



> I make the watch myself and adjust it to be error free. And you were lucky.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

RichardCa said:


> Any chance of some photos?


I posted one here.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Tovarisch said:


> Both, apparently. I asked Mr. Oh and this is what he replied:





> I make the watch myself and adjust it to be error free. And you were lucky.


That is actually awesome, a little extra care for your customers that makes your product even more attractive, hope he keep same attitude as his clients base widens up


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ARMADUK said:


> That is actually awesome, a little extra care for your customers that makes your product even more attractive, hope he keep same attitude as his clients base widens up


No kidding, news like this keeps adding to reasons to support his business.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

And I don't even own one!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Tovarisch said:


> Both, apparently. I asked Mr. Oh and this is what he replied:


Haha "and you were lucky" that's honesty for u. Still watching for the 40mm automatic fligear to be back in stock

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

balzebub said:


> Haha "and you were lucky" that's honesty for u. Still watching for the 40mm automatic fligear to be back in stock
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


I would email Tisell and request to be added to the wait list for the 40mm pilot or any other model you might be interested in purchasing. As with with both the recent release of the 40mm Pilot and Sub 2015, the wait list was sufficiently long that neither watch was relisted on the Tisell webpage before they were once again out of stock.


----------



## pakoriv (Nov 23, 2016)

WTB a Tisell black sub.. anybody would like to sell? Kind regards.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Huge fan of the brand. May also pick up a pilot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Tisell Sub v1


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm tempted to get the 43mm type b. How long does it usually take from me ordering it to receiving it in LA? any custom fees?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I'm tempted to get the 43mm type b. How long does it usually take from me ordering it to receiving it in LA? any custom fees?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am in Texas. Between receiving word from Tisell that the watch had shipped and me receiving it was one week. I did have to sign for the package, I missed the first delivery, got a pink slip from USPS but NO customs fees.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## navellint (Aug 26, 2016)

40mm flieger is a beauty and the movement is very accurate. The only negative thing I have noticed is the crackling sound of the watch when I tap the crystal with my finger. Winding noice is too loud as well. A good watch should not be so noisy. But overally great value for money.


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

Just for your information that at the moment Tisell is taking orders for the 40mm fliegers but only from waiting list. So if you ask now there may be a chance to get a piece from this batch. Price is $199. 
Type-A coming for me and Type-B for a friend


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Had an email from Mr Oh of Tisell this morning advising me that my Type-A 40mm Miyota Flieger is on its way. It might just reach me before the Christmas break...


----------



## mrhieu (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm so excited to read about Tisell and really really want to give it a try with the Submariner homage. Any chance to buy it at the time? I tried to send an email to oshyare33 at naver.com (seen on the site tisellkr cafe24) but it said that his mailbox is full. Any ideas? Thanks in advanced


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

mrhieu said:


> Hey guys, I'm so excited to read about Tisell and really really want to give it a try with the Submariner homage. Any chance to buy it at the time? I tried to send an email to oshyare33 at naver.com (seen on the site tisellkr cafe24) but it said that his mailbox is full. Any ideas? Thanks in advanced


Those on the waiting list for the Tisell Marine Diver just got an email 2 days ago stating it had been restocked. Mr. Oh will not update the stock on the webpage. I have no idea if they've already sold out, he atleast has alot of inquiries since his email is completely full. You'll probably just have to try sending him another email later.


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

ironborn said:


> Tisell Sub v1


Fellow viking, mind sharing where you got that nato strap? Tusen takk


----------



## mrhieu (Nov 3, 2013)

glum said:


> Those on the waiting list for the Tisell Marine Diver just got an email 2 days ago stating it had been restocked. Mr. Oh will not update the stock on the webpage. I have no idea if they've already sold out, he atleast has alot of inquiries since his email is completely full. You'll probably just have to try sending him another email later.


 thanks man. Do you have any ideas if he has another email address?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mrhieu said:


> thanks man. Do you have any ideas if he has another email address?


Dude.

Chill. It's not like spamming him with email at multiple addresses will get the watches made any faster.

If he's selling all the ones he (and whoever else is building them) can make, he's at capacity. Just get in line like everyone else.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

glum said:


> Fellow viking, mind sharing where you got that nato strap? Tusen takk


I believe that is the seatbelt nato by cincystrapworks 
I have 2 of those and they are the best nato ever! And affordable as well
instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

I must say the 40 mm flieger was a very good buy and I have been wearing it with Scurfa silicone strap, saddle leather etc ... Here I even put it on on a Dagaz diving strap and it still looks as good! Be patient guys ... it's worth the wait ...

btw I have also bought the $35 mesh bracelet from Tissell (you can see this on Korean website) and it's a very decent 20 mm bracelet if you need one.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

glum said:


> Fellow viking, mind sharing where you got that nato strap? Tusen takk


This is a "seatbelt" nato strap from Zach over at cincystrapworks. Best nato I've ever tried, hands down.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

thong07 said:


> I must say the 40 mm flieger was a very good buy and I have been wearing it with Scurfa silicone strap, saddle leather etc ... Here I even put it on on a Dagaz diving strap and it still looks as good! Be patient guys ... it's worth the wait ...
> 
> btw I have also bought the $35 mesh bracelet from Tissell (you can see this on Korean website) and it's a very decent 20 mm bracelet if you need one.


Could you share a pic of the mesh bracelet?

Cheers


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

shrayv said:


> Could you share a pic of the mesh bracelet?
> 
> Cheers


Hope this helps. Tissell mesh 20mm pics.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I almost bought a Tisell a while back, but it did not come into stock for ages after promised and by then I had bought a couple of Vostok Amphibias (one an se) which I love to bits. That said I still would like a Tisell just because it seems like a robust scratch resistant accurate watch that would be amazing both on the farm and day to day on my wrist when I am at work as a fire fighter.
One question, has anyone tested the water resistance of the Tisell sub? The Amphibia's for example are well tested by many and they really are a 200m diver, is the sub?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

I received my 40mm type A Pilot today, it's very nice, especially the slightly domed crystal. Very nice, clean, casual look.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

I put it on my Hirsch Lucca strap.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

no words just wooow for the buck it is worth every penny
for this week:



















i am thinking of buying also the black/black or the black/blue(ceramic Bezel)
and here is also his Green Bro:














cheers from Jerusalem


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone tested one for water resistance? I have been interested for a while, but cant find any real reviews regarding this. 
Chris


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> Has anyone tested one for water resistance? I have been interested for a while, but cant find any real reviews regarding this.
> Chris


I think I read this is in the All things Tisell sub thread. Somebody recently posted that they wore this during a diving session and it came out unscathed.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Have they ever done anything pvd coated?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

looking very sharp, bro.



mullaissak said:


> no words just wooow for the buck it is worth every penny
> for this week:
> View attachment 10309434
> View attachment 10309442
> ...


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

jatergb said:


> I think I read this is in the All things Tisell sub thread. Somebody recently posted that they wore this during a diving session and it came out unscathed.


How deep? Snorkling or actual diving?
Chris


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Tovarisch said:


> I received my 40mm type A Pilot today, it's very nice, especially the slightly domed crystal. Very nice, clean, casual look.
> 
> View attachment 10309250


You're killing me - mine's still suck in Christmas Customs - so I'll maybe have it on Thursday or Friday if I'm lucky. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Darn it I went and did it, I ordered a green one with cyclops :-d. I was not going to buy anymore watches this year, good luck with that one Chris 
I hope it is what I hope it is.. How heavy are they guys, I cant find a weight anywhere?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> Darn it I went and did it, I ordered a green one with cyclops :-d. I was not going to buy anymore watches this year, good luck with that one Chris
> I hope it is what I hope it is.. How heavy are they guys, I cant find a weight anywhere?
> Cheers
> Chris












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

jackrobinson said:


> looking very sharp, bro.


Thanks a lot
Totally no regrets on this two watches i am just regretting that i did not buy a third!!!!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

glum said:


> Those on the waiting list for the Tisell Marine Diver just got an email 2 days ago stating it had been restocked. Mr. Oh will not update the stock on the webpage. I have no idea if they've already sold out, he atleast has alot of inquiries since his email is completely full. You'll probably just have to try sending him another email later.


Thanks for the info bro. Just sent an email to him. Very happy with my Tisell 9015 Enamel dial I got earlier from him.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Houls said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, actually that is a lot lighter than I expected which is a good thing. My Vostok Amphibian se is 126g with a shark mesh strap and the crystal is plastic so 146g is quite light considering the strap and sapphire crystal. I am happy about that though as I dont like a brick hanging off my arm anymore. My Squale 2002 is a beautiful watch, but I gets looked at rather than worn anymore as it tips the scales at 202g!!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just ordered 2 hulks with date from Mr Oh. Extra One for my friend. Surprised by the fast reply as just emailed him yesterday. There are date & no date versions for all colours. Lume is upgraded to BGW9. Also quite tempted by the black no-date. Might get one if I am satisfied with the quality when it arrives. Most prob will as I have the tisell 9015-R & I love it to bits


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

My old 40mm pilot Type B and brand new 40mm Type A with new straps.

Although the original straps were acceptable, I wanted something a little better, including rivets like those included on the 43mm pilot.

I found some great, high quality and inexpensive cowhide leather rivet straps with brushed buckles on Ebay from a New York seller. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy and healthy 2017 to all at WUS! I am a big fan of Tisell watches - the subs, fleigers, GMTs and many other designs represent excellent quality and value for money. I'm lucky to have one of Mr Oh's Tisell 3310 Tourbillons, purchased for me in Korea by a friend - Mr Oh won't ship these internationally as he feels the movement is too fragile. I've found it very reliable, running at about +10s/day


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

One of Mr Oh's Tisell Black GMTs - Hangzhou 6460 movement, sapphire crystal, engraved ceramic bezel, date with magnifying cyclops, 40mm stainless steel case, came on solid links SS bracelet with glidelock adjustment. Under $200 shipped. Runs about +5s/day. What's not to like?!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Des2471 said:


> One of Mr Oh's Tisell Black GMTs - Hangzhou 6460 movement, sapphire crystal, engraved ceramic bezel, date with magnifying cyclops, 40mm stainless steel case, came on solid links SS bracelet with glidelock adjustment. Under $200 shipped. Runs about +5s/day. What's not to like?!


It's beautiful. I love mine.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

One of Mr Oh's excellent Tisell ST19-A Hand Winding Chronograph 1901. Heat blued hands, great dial, domed sapphire crystal. When the chrono is running, the 30 minutes chrono dial hand jumps every minute on the minute - I like that. Watch is running around +3s/day.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just wanted to reiterate that Tovarisch's correspondence with Mr. Oh (mentioned back in post #2395), where he says that he builds _and regulates_ the watches himself, is my favorite part of the Tisell brand.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Just wanted to reiterate that Tovarisch's correspondence with Mr. Oh (mentioned back in post #2395), where he says that he builds _and regulates_ the watches himself, is my favorite part of the Tisell brand.


That is an excellent point. I am lucky enough to have a number of Mr Oh's Tisell watches. Most have Miyota 9015 movements, but some have others, such as the ST19. They are all, without exception, the most precise of my watches, predictably running about 0s/day to about +6s/day. I think Mr Oh must do a really good job of placing and regulating the movements.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> One of Mr Oh's excellent Tisell ST19-A Hand Winding Chronograph 1901. Heat blued hands, great dial. When the chrono is running, the 30 minutes chrono dial hand jumps every minute on the minute - I like that. Watch is running around +4s/day.


Very nice.

What's the lug to lug distance on the ST19?

Also, do you know if Tisell ships the ST19 to the USA? I've been unsuccessful in trying to convince him to ship a few of the Korean site models to me here in NYC.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm assuming they are sold out, but is there a link to the chronograph from post #2441? I can only find it on the Korean language site.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> That is an excellent point. I am lucky enough to have a number of Mr Oh's Tisell watches. Most have Miyota 9015 movements, but some have others, such as the ST19. They are all, without exception, the most precise of my watches, predictably running about 0s/day to about +6s/day. I think Mr Oh must do a really good job of placing and regulating the movements.


My new Tisell sub first day was -3 seconds, second day -1 and today nothing, very accurate indeed.
Chris


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

Des2471 said:


> Happy and healthy 2017 to all at WUS! I am a big fan of Tisell watches - the subs, fleigers, GMTs and many other designs represent excellent quality and value for money. I'm lucky to have one of Mr Oh's Tisell 3310 Tourbillons, purchased for me in Korea by a friend - Mr Oh won't ship these internationally as he feels the movement is too fragile. I've found it very reliable, running at about +10s/day
> 
> View attachment 10375202
> 
> ...


I want this watch

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

branford said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What's the lug to lug distance on the ST19?
> 
> Also, do you know if Tisell ships the ST19 to the USA? I've been unsuccessful in trying to convince him to ship a few of the Korean site models to me here in NYC.


Thanks, Branford.

The lug to lug width is 22mm. The case diameter is 43cm, watch thickness is 12.5mm (sapphire crystal has a nice gentle dome). I have small wrists (but fairly flat on top), the lug tip to lug tip (watch length) is about 51mm and is just about OK.

I'm lucky in that I have a friend in Korea who is able to obtain some Tisell watches for me, although I have ordered the majority by emailing Mr Oh. I have been in frequent email contact with Mr Oh over the past year. I know he won't ship some watches internationally (such as his 3310 Tourbillon) because of their fragile movements; I have now emailed him to ask if he will ship the ST19-A (Arabic numerals) and the ST19-R and ST-19RA (Roman numerals with 2 different cases). I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

rochoa21 said:


> I want this watch
> 
> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


I have mainly diver and fleiger watches - this Tisell 3310 Tourbillon is my favourite 'dressier' watch. It's beautiful and the quality of Mr Oh's craftsmanship and attention to detail is amazing. If you have any contacts in Korea, do try to get one - you won't regret it. (Sadly, Mr Oh won't ship it internationally, as he feels the movement is fragile and he doesn't want people receiving broken watches. He is a decent man).


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> I'm assuming they are sold out, but is there a link to the chronograph from post #2441? I can only find it on the Korean language site.


I don't think they were sold out - a friend obtained it for me in Korea very recently.

I am a self-confessed Tisell addict (and, incidentally, Seiko...)! I tend to look on the Korean Tisell site (tisell.kr). As I don't speak any Korean, I use Google Chrome and it can translate the page to English. If I see a watch I like, I email Mr Oh to ask if he can ship it internationally. He rarely says no (e.g. the 3310 Tourbillon, he will not, as he feels the movement is too fragile). I've emailed him now to see if he will ship internationally the ST19-A, ST19-R and ST19-RA and will let you know. I happened to obtain mine thorough a Korean friend.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks, Branford.
> 
> The lug to lug width is 22mm. The case diameter is 43cm, watch thickness is 12.5mm (sapphire crystal has a nice gentle dome). I have small wrists (but fairly flat on top), the lug tip to lug tip (watch length) is about 51mm and is just about OK.
> 
> I'm lucky in that I have a friend in Korea who is able to obtain some Tisell watches for me, although I have ordered the majority by emailing Mr Oh. I have been in frequent email contact with Mr Oh over the past year. I know he won't ship some watches internationally (such as his 3310 Tourbillon) because of their fragile movements; I have now emailed him to ask if he will ship the ST19-A (Arabic numerals) and the ST19-R and ST-19RA (Roman numerals with 2 different cases). I'll let you know what he says.


Thanks, however I was curious about the distance from one set of lug to the other, i.e, the total length of the watch, not the width between a set single set of lugs, i.e., strap size. My tiny 6.25" wrists usually cannot handle more than 48-49mm without unsightly overhang.

I also inquired if Mr. Oh would ship the MT2505 overseas, but he refused on multiple occasions. I guess some movements will simply not survive the trip.

Tisell


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks, Branford.
> 
> The lug to lug width is 22mm. The case diameter is 43cm, watch thickness is 12.5mm (sapphire crystal has a nice gentle dome). I have small wrists (but fairly flat on top), the lug tip to lug tip (watch length) is about 51mm and is just about OK.
> 
> I'm lucky in that I have a friend in Korea who is able to obtain some Tisell watches for me, although I have ordered the majority by emailing Mr Oh. I have been in frequent email contact with Mr Oh over the past year. I know he won't ship some watches internationally (such as his 3310 Tourbillon) because of their fragile movements; I have now emailed him to ask if he will ship the ST19-A (Arabic numerals) and the ST19-R and ST-19RA (Roman numerals with 2 different cases). I'll let you know what he says.





branford said:


> Thanks, however I was curious about the distance from one set of lug to the other, i.e, the total length of the watch, not the width between a set single set of lugs, i.e., strap size. My tiny 6.25" wrists usually cannot handle more than 48-49mm without unsightly overhang.
> 
> I also inquired if Mr. Oh would ship the MT2505 overseas, but he refused on multiple occasions. I guess some movements will simply not survive the trip.
> 
> ...


Hi Branford. The watch length is approximately 51mm.

My wrist is about the same size as yours, although quite flat on top. Yes, there is some lug overhang, but I don't really mind as this watch is fantastic. You wouldn't regret getting one, but, if you do, I'm sure you'd have no problem selling it to another WIS  (I say that as a big WIS myself!)


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks, Branford.
> 
> The lug to lug width is 22mm. The case diameter is 43cm, watch thickness is 12.5mm (sapphire crystal has a nice gentle dome). I have small wrists (but fairly flat on top), the lug tip to lug tip (watch length) is about 51mm and is just about OK.
> 
> I'm lucky in that I have a friend in Korea who is able to obtain some Tisell watches for me, although I have ordered the majority by emailing Mr Oh. I have been in frequent email contact with Mr Oh over the past year. I know he won't ship some watches internationally (such as his 3310 Tourbillon) because of their fragile movements; I have now emailed him to ask if he will ship the ST19-A (Arabic numerals) and the ST19-R and ST-19RA (Roman numerals with 2 different cases). I'll let you know what he says.





Des2471 said:


> I don't think they were sold out - a friend obtained it for me in Korea very recently.
> 
> I am a self-confessed Tisell addict (and, incidentally, Seiko...)! I tend to look on the Korean Tisell site (tisell.kr). As I don't speak any Korean, I use Google Chrome and it can translate the page to English. If I see a watch I like, I email Mr Oh to ask if he can ship it internationally. He rarely says no (e.g. the 3310 Tourbillon, he will not, as he feels the movement is too fragile). I've emailed him now to see if he will ship internationally the ST19-A, ST19-R and ST19-RA and will let you know. I happened to obtain mine thorough a Korean friend.





BarracksSi said:


> Just wanted to reiterate that Tovarisch's correspondence with Mr. Oh (mentioned back in post #2395), where he says that he builds _and regulates_ the watches himself, is my favorite part of the Tisell brand.


I emailed Mr Oh today and he has replied. He said the following:

1. He confirmed again that he does regulate all his watches himself. This does not surprise those of us who have been seeing his watches - with various different movements - predictably running around +/- 6s/day, often better. I am amazed at how he does this - he must ship a large number of watches, which he has personally assembled and regulated - and his quality control puts a lot of other manufacturers to shame.

2. He will ship Tisell ST19-A (Arabic numerals) and ST19-R (Roman numerals) Hand Winding Chronograph 1901 internationally.

3. Regulating the ST19 movement is very time-consuming for him and any emailed requests for ST19 Chronographs will join a waiting list. He is very busy at present producing Sub-9015 watches. (Not helped by me emailing him all the time!) :roll:

I've politely suggested a couple of new models to him and he is thinking about these, so watch this space... If he agrees, I think they would be really nice watches - but he doesn't want the details discussed yet.  |>


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd buy one if they'd mention in the dial "Made in Korea" or "Korean Made"


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

BerutoSenpai said:


> I'd buy one if they'd mention in the dial "Made in Korea" or "Korean Made"


Well I think only 'assembled in korea' or 'Japan Movt' is legally allowed


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Double Hulk Arrives!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Double Hulk Arrives!!
> 
> View attachment 10535458


Are you going to modify one of them?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

I would love to see a white dial Tisell diver and steel and orange ceramic bezel options.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

No. Bought another for my friend.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

branford said:


> I would love to see a white dial Tisell diver.


Hell yes.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I love my Tisell Pilot. Ordered through email as it was only listed on the Korean site. I do wish that he did a bracelet to fit this one as the aftermarket one I have the end links do not quite match. Anyway I love the simplicity and style of this watch and would recommend it to anyone.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

cal11 said:


> Well I think only 'assembled in korea' or 'Japan Movt' is legally allowed


how is that so?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> I love my Tisell Pilot. Ordered through email as it was only listed on the Korean site. I do wish that he did a bracelet to fit this one as the aftermarket one I have the end links do not quite match. Anyway I love the simplicity and style of this watch and would recommend it to anyone.


That's cool. Why haven't I noticed that font in any other watches before?


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

Tissel 40mm A Type on a 20mm Eulit Palma perlon in grey. Feels excellent. Having previously used a 'perlon' from cheapestnatostraps, this one is substantially better. No itching or chaffing at all.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Emailed an inquiry to them about picking up a GMT sub. They are out of movements and hope to get more in after April. 

I've got my eye out for the black dial with green bezel.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

One thing I don't like about my type A pilot, is how little the case insulates from internal noise. The rotor can easily be heard when it rotates, and poking the watch also results in a rattling noise. It definitely gives it a feeling of being cheap, though it still looks great. I wish it felt more solid.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

BerutoSenpai said:


> how is that so?


Well I am not sure how the korean made requirement is for watches but the case, bezel , hands I am pretty sure is source from china. Lume is bgw9 so is swiss & movement is japan miyota. So no parts is actually made in korea but only assembled in korea so my guess is made in korea wording is not legally allowed. I might b wrong not 100% sure.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My Hulk


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone know when this company was founded?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> One of Mr Oh's Tisell Black GMTs - Hangzhou 6460 movement, sapphire crystal, engraved ceramic bezel, date with magnifying cyclops, 40mm stainless steel case, came on solid links SS bracelet with glidelock adjustment. Under $200 shipped. Runs about +5s/day. What's not to like?!


How in the heck can they do sapphire crystal, engraved ceramic bezel, solid end links all for under $200? There is either a huge markup on Swiss watches or these are just one hell of a deal. Is there anyway to tell if it's actually sapphire crystal or ceramic bezel?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> How in the heck can they do sapphire crystal, engraved ceramic bezel, solid end links all for under $200? There is either a huge markup on Swiss watches or these are just one hell of a deal. Is there anyway to tell if it's actually sapphire crystal or ceramic bezel?


It is definitely Sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel, I have one on my wrist. I was doing a BA (fire brigade) exercise a few nights ago and the captain blanks out your helmet with a plastic bag so you are blind to simulate a smoke filled room. I was groping around the shed we were in waving my arms about trying not to walk into anything, then BANG my watch slammed into a steel post (roof support) which was rough too. I felt sick to the core, I was sure I had damaged my watch as I hit the face hard and full on and scraped across with a glancing blow. I finished the exercise and checked my watch, not a mark, nothing!! Two days later it is still as accurate as before which was my other worry. These watches are a real bargain. I have not swam in mine yet, but it got a soaking in training later the same day and I washed it in the sink when I got home with no worries. It is anti reflective too, sometimes the crystal can almost disappear.
Chris


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> How in the heck can they do sapphire crystal, engraved ceramic bezel, solid end links all for under $200? There is either a huge markup on Swiss watches or these are just one hell of a deal. Is there anyway to tell if it's actually sapphire crystal or ceramic bezel?


You can be sure. I've handled enough of both to tell! Buy with confidence.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Where is the place to buy? Website direct? What movement do these have in them? I guess I need to do some more research. I feel slightly bad buying one because they seem to be a direct Rolex copy, however I have had my eye on a Squale or Steinhart as well and those are pretty much the same for even more money. I love the Rolex GMT however my budget is not in Rolex territory by any means.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Where is the place to buy? Website direct? What movement do these have in them? I guess I need to do some more research. I feel slightly bad buying one because they seem to be a direct Rolex copy, however I have had my eye on a Squale or Steinhart as well and those are pretty much the same for even more money. I love the Rolex GMT however my budget is not in Rolex territory by any means.


Go to the Tisell web page and email mr Oh and he will put on on the waiting list. The movement is an Miyota 9015 which I would rather have in a watch than an ETA 2824-2 as it is just as accurate and more robust than the ETA. I originally wanted to build myself a watch with Sapphire crystal and a 9015 movement with a ceramic bezel, but I could not buy the parts for what you can buy a Tisell for and what I would have made would not have had lume as good and it would have taken me ages to get it as accurate as Mr Oh manages so no regrets at all. Yes it does look a bit like a Rolex, but in today's world 99% of the population dont care about watches, most use their phones to tell the time and most today would not know a Rolex if they fell over one. Yes all here on watchuseek would, but it is the 90's since people regularly mentioned the watch I was wearing, now they never get mentioned, which is fine as I buy them for me nobody else. My point is dont beat yourself up about watches that look like others, nobody cares anymore apart a few watch nuts. I bought mine as it is a good watch plane and simple.
Chris


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Or, if you don't want a Rolex knockoff (really, it is what it is, despite Mr. Oh's attention to construction and regulating all the watches himself), there are a bunch of other nice-looking models, too. The classically-styled marine deck watches are my favorites, and probably my first choice if I were to get a Tisell.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

My Tisell Remarkably-similar-to-a-Nomos.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Nomos generally uses a small seconds, while that is the Nomos case I don't think that's a direct homage to any particular Nomos model


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

Had a Tisell, flipped it, but regret it now. The quality was fantastic for the price paid. I'm really intrigued by the lume dial pilot posted above, but don't see it on the website. Do you have to email to get on a list for that one?


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

There's a Korean website. 
Tisell

With a number of models not on the American one(including a small seconds Bauhaus that is a more direct Nomos homage).


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I have the Tisell small seconds Bauhaus and can attest that it is a beauty of a watch!

Also, I have no more trouble sleeping at nights than any Nomos owner who has seen this:









Which dates a few decades before the Nomos homage.


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Interesting thedius I never knew that!


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Just got on the wait list for a GMT. Hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

I just ordered a Type B and got on the wait list for 157. This thread is one of the best. Thanks


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DB0954A4 said:


> I just ordered a Type B and got on the wait list for 157. This thread is one of the best. Thanks


Pardon my ignorance, but how do you get on the waitlist? Looking to pick up a GMT


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how do you get on the waitlist? Looking to pick up a GMT


Email the owner. He may just have one already in stock.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

NightOwl said:


> Email the owner. He may just have one already in stock.


Thanks! Will do. Is it possible for the owner to do custom makes? For example, the GMT watch with a black dial, but green bezel?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Thanks! Will do. Is it possible for the owner to do custom makes? For example, the GMT watch with a black dial, but green bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Some customization options are available. Don't hesitate to ask Tisell.

It fairly common for people to request different bezels if available, no cyclops, etc.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Thanks! Will do. Is it possible for the owner to do custom makes? For example, the GMT watch with a black dial, but green bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If you read back through this thread you will find that he has done some semi custom one-offs.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome, I'm thinking of asking for one with a GMT With a black dial and green bezel. Think the green gmt hand will go nicely with the green bezel

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just thought of asking (and it's probably been answered somewhere in the past two-and-a-half-hundred pages) --

How is the GMT hand adjusted? Can the hour hand be adjusted independently without stopping the movement like the Rolex and Omega GMTs, or is it like the ETA GMTs where the 24-hour hand adjusts independently?


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

It is like ETA. This is called "false GMT". There are not that many "True GMT" like Rolex. The only I know about is Omega Seamaster, Alpina Alpiner GMT and Seiko Kinetic movements. That is all I know about from the affordable brands. The rest I know is based on ETA movements (starting Steinhart - Squale - Longines - Breitling...).
Edit: quartz gmt movements are usualy Ronda movements which is also false gmt.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Materials from China + Movement from Japan + Assembled in Korean = Tisell Diver


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

Finally I have my flieger set up the way I like it. It made a pretty long story.

I ordered my type A with the hammer type crown but due to some mistake it was delivered with diamond crown. I didn't like it because just as expected it was digging into my wrist. I emailed mr Oh and he sent me the hammer crown with stem which I replaced myself. That's good customer service if you ask me, quick answers and mistake corrected without any hassle. Original strap wasn't that bad but the color wasn't exactly what I wanted. I found a nice vintage leather strap from cheapestnatostraps. Then again it had a very flimsy polished buckle which was replaced with brushed one from ebay that matches nicely with watch body. So now I think my kit watch is finished


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

You should buy leather band from Stowa with pins. This is the best option in my opinion 









Also, some said that they threw the original Tisell band away because they didn't like it. I have to say it is very comfortable on a wrist but it doesn't fit the pilot style watch. However look, I think it goes perfectly with divers...


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Can someone please confirm Mr Oh's email address? my Google-fu says it's oshyare33 at naver dot com but that's a 2015 post.

Where can I see the whole stock and things I can get a waiting list on?, the english and korean site have different things and I see a lot of conversation here on models I don't see on neither sites.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

The email address is correct. It is almost on every page of this thread or the thread about Tisell diver. Just check few pages backwards


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Where can I see the whole stock and things I can get a waiting list on?, the english and korean site have different things and I see a lot of conversation here on models I don't see on neither sites.


Would also like to know this....


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Tisell Pilot Type A on a Watchgecko bracelet. Love the lume dial.










This one is only on the Korean site but I contacted Mr Oh and he was happy to send it to me. I just wish he did a bracelet for these as well. The strap it came on was okay but I only really wear bracelets these days. The Watchgecko oyster I bought is really comfortable and it has screwed links but the end link is not quite a perfect match for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhieu (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi folks,

I have bought 3 pieces successfully from Mr.Oh and definitely, 100% satisfied about the build quality over the price. Let me wrap it up in *5 steps*.
*
S1*
Send the very first email to Mr.Oh (*[email protected]* - you can find it at the footer of the site shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com, under C/S CENTER) that says which product line you want to buy: diver, bahaus, pilot, ...

*S2*
Mr.Oh replies to your email (within 0-2 days) with the instruction of which item number you want, included a photo as the catalogue













You just need to reply very short
*S3*
After your selection, Mr.Oh will send an Paypal invoice to your paypal account. As I know, *only Paypal payment accepted

S4*
You proceed the payment and wait until Mr.Oh ships your watch. You will also receive a tracking code for your parcel.
*
S5*
Deliverd and unboxingggggg!

P/S: Can't wait to see Mr.Oh do the same thing with Omega speedy. Can't wait! Who's with me?


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks very much mrhieu 
are the divers all the same price?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Phariance said:


> Thanks very much mrhieu
> are the divers all the same price?


Yes
Chris


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I have gone thru many pages and tried using the search but as it is case with this forum it didnt work! So I have 2 questions.

1. Has the lume gotten better with their Sub homage, as I can see people saying lume is bad in earlier batches?
2. What is the Lug to Lug for the Sub

I would be interested in the Black No Date, or maybe Black with green bezel no date, or maybe Blue No date, or maybe all of these with date but without the cyclops, oh god, I cannot make my mind  hehehe


----------



## mrhieu (Nov 3, 2013)

You're welcome. Yes, same price.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Do a Tudor Pelagos!! 
I'd like that! 
😃 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Marrin said:


> I have gone thru many pages and tried using the search but as it is case with this forum it didnt work! So I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Has the lume gotten better with their Sub homage, as I can see people saying lume is bad in earlier batches?
> 2. What is the Lug to Lug for the Sub
> ...


On the last batch the lume is improved and it is as good as it gets see the sub thread..
Chris


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Cafe Latte said:


> On the last batch the lume is improved and it is as good as it gets see the sub thread..
> Chris


Thanks, do you happen to know the lug to lug

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Marrin said:


> Thanks, do you happen to know the lug to lug


My caliper reads 47.3mm.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Tovarisch said:


> My caliper reads 47.3mm.


That's within my preferred size so the temptation is even greater now!

Thank you for the info

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Tovarisch said:


> My caliper reads 47.3mm.


Is that spring bar-to-spring bar or case lug tip-to-case lug tip?

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Marrin said:


> I have gone thru many pages and tried using the search but as it is case with this forum it didnt work! So I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Has the lume gotten better with their Sub homage, as I can see people saying lume is bad in earlier batches?
> 2. What is the Lug to Lug for the Sub
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow, just WOW!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

djdertate said:


> Is that spring bar-to-spring bar or case lug tip-to-case lug tip?


Tip to tip.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

whoa said:


> Do a Tudor Pelagos!!
> I'd like that!
> 
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Speaking of this, I know that he does "custom" dial+bezel combinations but that's relatively easy for him, changing a bezel doesn't really require tools you could do it yourself.

Has anyone ever asked him about custom hands? I don't like "pure" homages so the Mercedes hands are a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> Speaking of this, I know that he does "custom" dial+bezel combinations but that's relatively easy for him, changing a bezel doesn't really require tools you could do it yourself.
> 
> Has anyone ever asked him about custom hands? I don't like "pure" homages so the Mercedes hands are a dealbreaker for me.


Why do some get so obsessed with Mercedes hands or this or that aspect? If we exclude any part that is a homage to one watch or another then you would end up with an egg timer on your wrist, and even that would be a copy of an existing idea. Rotating bezel, screw down crown all would need to be excluded too, actually sword hands, cathedral hands, paddle hands too.
Chris


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to dislike Mercedes hands but I'm kind of OK with them now, but I see one area where this watch could get improved - the bracelet!

Even on his catalogue photo you can see the end link being longer on one side of the lug while being shorter on another, I am talking left/right, not 12/6 as 12/6 would probably be unnoticed!
Also I watched a YouTube video and the links seem to not rotate quite freely, as if they are getting stuck!
I don't know if this was maybe in the early batches and is now better? Maybe people with newer ones can comment

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Marrin said:


> I used to dislike Mercedes hands but I'm kind of OK with them now, but I see one area where this watch could get improved - the bracelet!
> 
> Even on his catalogue photo you can see the end link being longer on one side of the lug while being shorter on another, I am talking left/right, not 12/6 as 12/6 would probably be unnoticed!
> Also I watched a YouTube video and the links seem to not rotate quite freely, as if they are getting stuck!
> ...


The pics on the site and most youtube are a different bracelet. Like the lume it has been changed in the recent model. Now the bracelet is exellent as is the lume.
Chris


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm about to pick up the Nav B pilot's watch. Do we know if the band with rivets that is shown in the pictures comes with this watch or is that band still out of stock?


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

macchina said:


> I'm about to pick up the Nav B pilot's watch. Do we know if the band with rivets that is shown in the pictures comes with this watch or is that band still out of stock?


The strap with rivets come with the 43mm pilot watches. The strap on the 40mm pilots do not come with rivets.


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Branford!

Has Mr. Oh ever mentioned what grade of Seagull movements they use?


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

....


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I am officially on the wait list for the green sub.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Got my Type B today. Couldn't be more impressed. Exceptional quality and value.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tisell black/black GMT with bright green GMT hand, 40mm 316L case, Hangzhou 6460 movement running predictably at about +5s/day (Mr Oh regulates all his movements) and changes date at exactly midnight, sapphire crystal and engraved ceramic bezel from Mr Oh in Korea... All for $200 shipped (with an oyster bracelet with screwed solid links - including solid end links - and glide extension).


Fantastic value and an excellent watch. 


On a super comfortable mesh bracelet from Dmitry in Russia! 


I think there is a waiting list for pre-orders for the GMT - I understand that Mr Oh won't have the movements until after April. 

Not sure if this post belongs in this thread, so I'll post also in the Tisell sub thread.


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

So far so good!  Averaging -3.5spd


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow this watch is absolutely beautiful! A bit loud, but that is to be expected with the Miyota


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

Really like my 40mm Tisell Antique with Citizen 9015. The dial is gorgeous but quite hard to capture with the camera.


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

Des2471 said:


> Tisell black/black GMT with bright green GMT hand, 40mm 316L case, Hangzhou 6460 movement running predictably at about +5s/day (Mr Oh regulates all his movements) and changes date at exactly midnight, sapphire crystal and engraved ceramic bezel from Mr Oh in Korea... All for $200 shipped (with an oyster bracelet with screwed solid links - including solid end links - and glide extension).
> 
> Fantastic value and an excellent watch.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. 20mm lugs?


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

dhodgins said:


> Beautiful watch. 20mm lugs?


Yes, 20mm.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

The watch is being -12 secs per day. I have heard new watches slow down a little as they get broken in. My Borealis seafarer 2 with the same movement went from being +30 secs per day to +12. Do you guys think this will slow down more? How was your experience with Tisells with Miyota 9015?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

ahodarkar said:


> The watch is being -12 secs per day. I have heard new watches slow down a little as they get broken in. My Borealis seafarer 2 with the same movement went from being +30 secs per day to +12. Do you guys think this will slow down more? How was your experience with Tisells with Miyota 9015?


My experience with about 10 Miyota 9015 movements is that they have changed very little out of the box - tend to run at around the same rate a few months later. Also, little positional variation at night, but I haven't checked that in any great detail.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

dhodgins said:


> Beautiful watch. 20mm lugs?


Thank you. Yes - 20mm lugs. The steel mesh strap is from Dmitry at the Vostok factory Meranom site (meranom.com) - it has an adjustable clasp and is really comfortable. Costs just $12! They have them in 18mm, 20mm and 22mm widths.


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> My experience with about 10 Miyota 9015 movements is that they have changed very little out of the box - tend to run at around the same rate a few months later. Also, little positional variation at night, but I haven't checked that in any great detail.


Isnt -12 out of specs for a range of -10to+30 though? Is that typical for the 9015 in your experience?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

As I said on the other Tisell thread, my Tisell sub runs almost spot on and it has not changed in the month I have had it. It is never more than a few seconds out, but it can be slightly tweaked using positional variations at night. If I want it to gain a second, maybe two tops I leave it on its back. If I want it to loose a seconds or two I leave it crown up, crown down it neither looses or gains and normally wearing it normally nether looses or gains anything. Once in a while though if I notice I have slipped a seconds or two behind or a seconds or two fast it is easily fixed with a different position at the side of the bed for a night. Yes I have adjusted mine a tiny bit with positional variations a few times in a month ie different positions at the side of the bed, but what will say is my 9015 in my Tisell is accurate to a few seconds a week never mind seconds a day. Not sure how many Rolex or Omega are this accurate.
Chris


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

I must say I am envious of you. Seems like I got a relative lemon by Tisell standards. I'm losing 12 secs a day if I wear my watch. If I leave it face up I gain 1 sec overnight it seems. So total time is approx -11secs which technically is in specs, but hearing stories like yours honestly makes me long for better accuracy


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

ahodarkar said:


> I must say I am envious of you. Seems like I got a relative lemon by Tisell standards. I'm losing 12 secs a day if I wear my watch. If I leave it face up I gain 1 sec overnight it seems. So total time is approx -11secs which technically is in specs, but hearing stories like yours honestly makes me long for better accuracy


It might be worth tweaking your adjusting it a tiny tiny bit faster.
Chris


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

ahodarkar said:


> The watch is being -12 secs per day. I have heard new watches slow down a little as they get broken in. My Borealis seafarer 2 with the same movement went from being +30 secs per day to +12. Do you guys think this will slow down more? How was your experience with Tisells with Miyota 9015?


Give it a week or two, new watches usually settle down gradually.


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

Just got myself on the wait list for a black date diver. Was told it would be about a month. Cant wait


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

For all you guys with Tisell Pilots: how is the lume? Is it the new bgw9 or something else? I know it says superluminova c1 on the website, but I've learned not to trust that. I'm considering a 43mm b-dial!


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Lume is great, it's actually BGW9 (on the 40mm models at least).


----------



## claudiusftl (Jul 7, 2016)

I couldn't agree more. Tisell is a great watch. i only read good things about them and I have to say that as of lately it seems to have catch up pretty well because it's hard to find those Tisell for sale


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

Put mine on a new strap today


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

10 days in and its exactly 7s slow. Can't really complain about that, especially for a $149 watch.


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Any word on the Tisell GMT with upgraded BGW9 lume? The Tisell GMT would have all the same specs (besides GMT movement) as the Marine Diver, correct?


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

This last week I lost 26 secs over 6 days. All in all not terrible as it comes to between 4 to 5 secs slow per day. Not what I heard about tisell though. 7 secs over 10 days is pretty amazing!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

DB0954A4 said:


> Got my Type B today. Couldn't be more impressed. Exceptional quality and value.


 I am about to fire on a type A for the simplicity but I need to know why the double dials? Does the crown enable a Sub or GMT function on your type B? Is the Lume bright? I am finding very little info on these beauts....


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Ramer864 said:


> Their website recently went US English with worldwide shipping. Check it out if you've not visited in a while. kid animal - kid animal


Baby animals wut?

Spamming scam pages is serz business...


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am about to fire on a type A for the simplicity but I need to know why the double dials? Does the crown enable a Sub or GMT function on your type B? Is the Lume bright? I am finding very little info on these beauts....


The Type A and Type B are both traditional three hand pilots watches with the difference being the dial face only. No other functions, just personal preference. The lume is good when charged, but is not as bright as a Seiko. Mine keeps time phenomenally well losing about a half second a day. I think it's the best $149.00 I have spent and am going to buy a Type A after I get my wait listed 157 Arabic and GMT. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

DB0954A4 said:


> The Type A and Type B are both traditional three hand pilots watches with the difference being the dial face only. No other functions, just personal preference. The lume is good when charged, but is not as bright as a Seiko. Mine keeps time phenomenally well losing about a half second a day. I think it's the best $149.00 I have spent and am going to buy a Type A after I get my wait listed 157 Arabic and GMT. I hope this helps you.


 Thanks for the quick response. I do like how clean the type A looks but now after reading through this thread yet again I have decided to email Mr.Oh and see about the waiting list for a diver. I am still thinking of grabbing the Type A anyways.
Damn watch problems...I have already bought 5 watches this month and now possibly 1 more LOL at least only 2 were in the $100 range. I want to be added to the wait list and it looks like you have to prepay before hand. I imagine no one here has been burnt yet so....Damn confused LOL.

My original plan was to save up for my 50th Bday Rolex fund. I figured everytime I had an urge to buy a watch, put that money into a savings account. After 4 years when I hit 50, Buy my explorer II.

I NEED 1 or 2 of these watches LOL!!!


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

ahodarkar said:


> This last week I lost 26 secs over 6 days. All in all not terrible as it comes to between 4 to 5 secs slow per day. Not what I heard about tisell though. 7 secs over 10 days is pretty amazing!


Ya, its kinda (maybe?) all over the place, tho. It just ends up averaging its loss well.


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

Howzit said:


> Ya, its kinda (maybe?) all over the place, tho. It just ends up averaging its loss well.


Hmmm ... mine definitely seems more consistent right now. Losing 3-6 secs per day. Averages to a little over 4 secs per 24 hours.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Leave it face up at night you will get some of that loss back.
Chris


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> Leave it face up at night you will get some of that loss back.
> Chris


I already leave it face up. I wear it from 7am to 5pm and leave it face up in my watch box the rest of the time.
It was losing about 12 secs if I slept with it on my wrist


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

They do really good job on homage watch making. I ordered gmt homage!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Got my email from Mr. Oh for the Sub 9015 waiting list last night. Says hopefully more stock in a month le sigh.


----------



## ahodarkar (Sep 4, 2016)

SO my watch is beginning to settle down.

When on the wrist it loses 1 second in 6 hours approx
If i leave it face up it stays even
If i wind the crown 20 turns and keep it face up it speeds up 2 secs

I wear my watch 7am to 5pm, it ends up losing a smidgen over 2 secs. Then i wind it and rest i face up. By next day I am approx 1/2 sec behind. Over the lsat 3 days I have lost 1 second. A bit of jugglery, but the results are freaking amazing!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

itsmemuffins said:


> New strap for the old 43mm
> 
> View attachment 7876322
> 
> ...


very nice looking combo mate! where did you get that strap from? I presume you got a Big Pilot watch eh? otherwise share your source bro!
Wear in good health!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I wish Tisell brings out an Explorer homage, with 9015 movement, BGW9 and sapphire.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I wish Tisell brings out an Explorer homage, with 9015 movement, BGW9 and sapphire.


That would be ideal for me as well. I am still not sure if I will grab that sub when my name pops in a month

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Tisell 40mm on a black Fluco Horween shell cordovan strap. I love the look and feel of shell cordovan with these pilot watches. Supple and somewhat glossy.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Lume when compared to Stowa is noticeably different in level of brightness. Stowa Flieger A on the left. Tisell Flieger B on the right.

But I suppose the price points on these watches reflect that.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

chickenlittle said:


> Lume when compared to Stowa is noticeably different in level of brightness. Stowa Flieger A on the left. Tisell Flieger B on the right.
> 
> But I suppose the price points on these watches reflect that.
> 
> ...


Which version is this? My 40 mm type A and diver, both with BGW9 lume:









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

pierch said:


> Which version is this? My 40 mm type A and diver, both with BGW9 lume:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40 mm type B. I charged both up again under the same lighting condition and the Stowa is way brighter.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh, yea I've read the review now. Superluminova C3 should be brighter than BGW9. Still, can't complain, for the 1/4 of the Stowa price you get a nice watch.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

pierch said:


> Oh, yea I've read the review now. Superluminova C3 should be brighter than BGW9. Still, can't complain, for the 1/4 of the Stowa price you get a nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


For a 1/4 the price of a Stowa I am very impressed with my Tisell pilot B for what they deliver. Where are you going to get heat blued hands at this price point....Nowhere.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

I've got my 9015-R ceramic in the mail now. Can't wait.

I'm curious for comparison's sake. Can someone point me to some other ceramic-dial, domed sapphire crystal with AR, heat-blued hands, hacking, 28,800 dress watches made by more well-known watchmakers? I'd be interested to see what sort of price range we'd be talking about for a comparable watch (comparable at least on a features basis, even if there might be other quality or prestige differences). Thanks


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok, so I have been on the forum for about two and half years, I came to learn about watches and what to buy. I am very happy with the watches I have and all the great advice I received. 
I have read through most of this very long thread and am excited and dumbfounded. I see a watch like this Tisell
TISELL 9015-A Antique MIYOTA 9015 6H-Date Automatic - TISELL

and wonder why I paid more for a Seiko sarb035 or my Orient Star Classic? I mean the Tisell is $195 with domed A/R saphire, a higher beat movement, ect...

Don't get this post wrong, I love the watches I have and i am no way looking for a fight, I'm just wondering in all my "asking" before I bought my watches why Tisell or "other micro brands" were never mentioned?
Now I know some micro brands are just replica brands, but some seem to have awesome specs and are made by companies that care about watch making.

Glad I stumbled upon this thread but would love to hear what others think about my comments.

TIA,

Joe


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Bosman said:


> ... Glad I stumbled upon this thread but would love to hear what others think about my comments.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Joe


From my uninformed vantage point, it looks like Tisell does everything except applied indices. (It looks like they only have one watch with them, and they're romans.) Orient and Seiko are really into those, so if that's your thing, they're where to turn.

But on the whole, I'm with you. I've been considering a dress watch for awhile but the Orients and Seikos just didn't float my boat, especially in this price range (but at higher price points too). That's when I found the 9015-R.


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Slight correction (can't edit): looks like the Tisell sub has applied indices. But they by and large don't seem to do them for their dress watches.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

My 9015-R is in the mail as well, can't wait!


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

USPS tracking says mine is out for delivery today! It shipped out March 3 -- unbelievably fast 5-day shipping to Massachusetts. 

That's within COSC standards! ;-)


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Pics!


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Update: the watch is beautiful. I love the high beat sweep second hand, the delicate blue hands that only look blue at certain angles, and love how the minute and second hands come right up and touch the markers. It's lost about 4 seconds in the 8 hours since I set it--which seems reasonable but isn't knocking my socks off. I'm hoping it'll settle down and become more accurate with use.

I'm thinking of upgrading the strap. The strap it came with is ok leather, but I'm not overly pleased with its quality. 

I'm thinking of a thin or flat strap. The watch looks surprisingly small and delicate for a 40mm watch (I'm not talking about durability), which is great for me, because I want this as a purely dress watch to wear with dark suits and a tie (and quality black cap-toe balmorals), in business meetings with others similarly dressed. The glossy finish on the steel case and the design just says pure dress watch to me. (Pure class, too). 

I've read that a watch strap should match the lug thickness, and the dressier the watch, the less padding on the strap. As you can see from the pictures above, the current padded strap is thicker than the lugs are. The stock strap is a little over 4.5mm thick near the lugs, but the lugs are under 3mm thick, and have that nice long taper to them. I have more pictures that show this more clearly. I'd like the strap to look like an extension of the lugs, when viewed from the side.

I'm thinking about either a flat lizard strap, or a lightly padded one. Something maybe 2.5mm thick. With a nice glossy finish and small round scales, to match the glossy case finish. What do you all think of that idea?


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Update: After approximately 24 hours, my Tisell is approximately 33 seconds behind. It has spent most of that time sitting in a watch box on a pillow, but was worn for a few hours.

Not terrible, and close to within their stated +/- 30 sec/day, but I must say I was hoping for better accuracy.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

magreen said:


> Update: After approximately 24 hours, my Tisell is approximately 33 seconds behind. It has spent most of that time sitting in a watch box on a pillow, but was worn for a few hours.
> 
> Not terrible, and close to within their stated +/- 30 sec/day, but I must say I was hoping for better accuracy.


Give it a while to wear in a bit before checking again. If you do need to regulate it, it shouldn't be too hard to do it yourself or you could take it into a local watchmaker.


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Give it a while to wear in a bit before checking again. If you do need to regulate it, it shouldn't be too hard to do it yourself or you could take it into a local watchmaker.


Thanks for the tip. Sounds good.

Here's a new update: I set it again yesterday to the correct time, about 1pm ET. I gave it about 20 manual 180-degree winds, and also wore it for a few hours along the way. Today, 24 hours later, it is fast, and by just 2 seconds! That's more like it! It seems it may be improving as it settles in, though only time will tell. (Sorry, couldn't help it :-d)

Yesterday it had actually stopped running around noon, about an hour after I reported it was running 30 seconds slow. That made a total runtime of about 25 hours. I guess I never fully charged the 42h reserve--I had only wound it a few turns at the start and it only spent a couple hours on my wrist for that first test run. I don't know if that could have had an effect on its accuracy.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

magreen said:


> Update: After approximately 24 hours, my Tisell is approximately 33 seconds behind. It has spent most of that time sitting in a watch box on a pillow, but was worn for a few hours.
> 
> Not terrible, and close to within their stated +/- 30 sec/day, but I must say I was hoping for better accuracy.





magreen said:


> Thanks for the tip. Sounds good.
> 
> Here's a new update: I set it again yesterday to the correct time, about 1pm ET. I gave it about 20 manual 180-degree winds, and also wore it for a few hours along the way. Today, 24 hours later, it is fast, and by just 2 seconds! That's more like it! It seems it may be improving as it settles in, though only time will tell. (Sorry, couldn't help it :-d)
> 
> Yesterday it had actually stopped running around noon, about an hour after I reported it was running 30 seconds slow. That made a total runtime of about 25 hours. I guess I never fully charged the 42h reserve--I had only wound it a few turns at the start and it only spent a couple hours on my wrist for that first test run. I don't know if that could have had an effect on its accuracy.


I think you've hit the nail on the head! -33s/day is disappointing and +2s/day is much more like it! I know that Mr Oh regulates all his Tisell watches and mine run 0s/day to +6s/day. He does recommend keeping them well-charged; I wind my manual Tisell watches fully every day when I wear them and get the best results that way.

It's a beautiful watch - enjoy it in good health.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

magreen said:


> ... I don't know if that could have had an effect on its accuracy.


Yes it does. I found out that I need to wind at least 30 turns to get mechanical watches reasonably wind up. For good measure, I always wind at least 80 turns to ensure my non running mechanical watch I'm about to wear fully charged up. About half of my Miyota 9015 movements have power reserve of around 46 - 47 hours when full charged up.

Hope the above help.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Still enjoying the Tiesell Flieger with 9015 engine and worthwhile mesh strap, both from Tissell. This may not be to everyone's taste, but I frequently use this 20 mm mesh on the Tiger Concept too. The flieger works on almost anything, even on a diver waffle strap from Dagaz.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Apologies if this has been answered 1,000 times, I'm new to this thread. How would one go about getting placed on the 'wait-list' for one of the sub homages?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered 1,000 times, I'm new to this thread. How would one go about getting placed on the 'wait-list' for one of the sub homages?


Go to the website and at the bottom of the page will be the website for Mr.Oh. just send him an email. He should get back to ya within a few days. Got to warn ya thou expect a bit of a wait for the waiting list. I was told about a month and that was a week ago.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Go to the website and at the bottom of the page will be the website for Mr.Oh. just send him an email. He should get back to ya within a few days. Got to warn ya thou expect a bit of a wait for the waiting list. I was told about a month and that was a week ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks. No problem on the wait as I just picked up a new piece with the eBay special going on and will be all over it for a bit.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Go to the website and at the bottom of the page will be the website for Mr.Oh. just send him an email. He should get back to ya within a few days. Got to warn ya thou expect a bit of a wait for the waiting list. I was told about a month and that was a week ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I was told about a month and that was around a month ago...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I was told about a month and that was around a month ago...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It should not be long now then. He tells everyone in order THEIR waiting time as he needs to make the watches.
Chris


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

The bang for buck that tisell offers is better than most micro brands the brushed case and polished lugs and bezel combined with the blued hands on this one are done very well.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

I keep checking 5 times a day, but it's been stuck in LAX customs the past two days... hopefully will get it in a week or so!


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

dlee525 said:


> I keep checking 5 times a day, but it's been stuck in LAX customs the past two days... hopefully will get it in a week or so!


Plug the tracking number into USPS tracking. For me, once it hit customs, it looked like it stayed there for days because the Korean tracking site couldn't see it any more. But when I tried it through USPS, I saw it was actually moving across the US to me.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, that worked. Looks like it hit LA's USPS late last night. Probably get it here Tuesday or Wednesday, I'd guess!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

drazae said:


> They do really good job on homage watch making. I ordered gmt homage!
> 
> 나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Hello, sorry for the little offtopic, how is living in Korea when it comes to affordable watches? You can also answer me by PM if you want. Thank you...


----------



## bfernandes (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi gents.
What movement does the Tisell GMT has? Is it a Miyota? Or a chinese ETA clone modified for GMT?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

bfernandes said:


> Hi gents.
> What movement does the Tisell GMT has? Is it a Miyota? Or a chinese ETA clone modified for GMT?


It's a Hangzhou, which is a clone of the ETA 2836.


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

where can i see the gmt models?


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes it does. I found out that I need to wind at least 30 turns to get mechanical watches reasonably wind up. For good measure, I always wind at least 80 turns to ensure my non running mechanical watch I'm about to wear fully charged up. About half of my Miyota 9015 movements have power reserve of around 46 - 47 hours when full charged up.
> 
> Hope the above help.


Just to speak more to this, if you look up the data sheet for the Miyota 9015, they state that 40 complete turns of the crown should fully wind the watch.

I usually give mine about 20 and let the rotor take care of the rest.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

djdertate said:


> Just to speak more to this, if you look up the data sheet for the Miyota 9015, they state that 40 complete turns of the crown should fully wind the watch.
> 
> I usually give mine about 20 and let the rotor take care of the rest.





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes it does. I found out that I need to wind at least 30 turns to get mechanical watches reasonably wind up. For good measure, I always wind at least 80 turns to ensure my non running mechanical watch I'm about to wear fully charged up. About half of my Miyota 9015 movements have power reserve of around 46 - 47 hours when full charged up.
> 
> Hope the above help.





Des2471 said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head! -33s/day is disappointing and +2s/day is much more like it! I know that Mr Oh regulates all his Tisell watches and mine run 0s/day to +6s/day. He does recommend keeping them well-charged; I wind my manual Tisell watches fully every day when I wear them and get the best results that way.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch - enjoy it in good health.


Sounds great. Thanks all!

As an update, my 9015-R ceramic has been consistently +3s/day over the last three or four days! I've been keeping it wound during that time. Couldn't be more pleased.

Also, I've ordered a black, flat/lightly padded, genuine lizard strap for it. It should have arrived already (if this snow would ever stop!).


----------



## bfernandes (Feb 4, 2011)

ironborn said:


> It's a Hangzhou, which is a clone of the ETA 2836.


Thanks. Is this a 28800 bph? Can it be as accurate as the Miyota?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

bfernandes said:


> Thanks. Is this a 28800 bph? Can it be as accurate as the Miyota?


Yeah it's a high beat 28800. Mine was around +3 secs per day. Extremely accurate.


----------



## bfernandes (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks.

Will the GMT come with the new lume BGW9? 
What are your impressions regarding water resistance? I'm thinking on buying one for the summer, so, changes are that it might go underwater...


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Did anyone else receive an email today saying that they could order the subs by sending your PayPal account to [email protected] and they will send you an invoice? Just want to be sure it's legit.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I read a few pages ago either this thread or the other Tisell thread that this is the way Mr.Oh does his thing. I am waiting as well for this said email. So excited....


Ottski44 said:


> Did anyone else receive an email today saying that they could order the subs by sending your PayPal account to [email protected] and they will send you an invoice? Just want to be sure it's legit.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Did anyone else receive an email today saying that they could order the subs by sending your PayPal account to [email protected] and they will send you an invoice? Just want to be sure it's legit.


It's legit, don't worry. Mr. Oh is a real stand-up guy. Never heard of any problems, I've dealt with him thrice myself.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys. Looks like the best I can tell prices have gone up from the January release. Was this to be expected? Maybe it was inevitable.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

ironborn said:


> It's legit, don't worry. Mr. Oh is a real stand-up guy. Never heard of any problems, I've dealt with him thrice myself.


I can confirm it's legit.I first emailed Mr.Oh in late January asking to be added to the Sub Diver wait list. Mr.Oh responded very quickly stating it would be a month or so before availability so to be patient. I received MY email invite to order last Friday (he replied to our original email chain) and subsequently placed my order.The whole process took no more than 10 mins...I received an invoice, I paid, received his payment confirmation, provided my shipping info and model choice, and his final expected ship date confirmation right away. A very smooth, professional transaction and I can't wait to add a black no date diver to my collection.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

First day wearing mine after winding it up yesterday. Over 24 hours, fast by about 2.5 seconds. I'm more than happy with that! I actually think the leather strap on it is pretty nice too, but that's just me...


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

My genuine lizard strap arrived. I'm pleased with the look of the flat strap without stitching, and the semi-glossy, small round scales. Works great for a dress watch in my opinion. What do you think?


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

To all: different opinions on strap quality. Any view on black or brown for 9015 R ?
In terms of quality ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Really enjoyed this today: dat bloo!!!!


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

I got mine 40mm pilot few days ago. Used but in almost mint condition. I wear it with very soft Stowa leather band.
What can I say - I love it. For this price this is an excellent purchase.


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

While checking the tracking number for my Tissel 43mm Type B, THE DOORBELL RANG!!!








First impressions:
-Smaller (on my wrist) than expected (in fact measured it cuz thought it was the 40mm)
-Love the blue hue of the hands (if they got that way from heating, someone is a master at it)
-Strap is a darker color than expected (bonus cuz planned on doing the vaseline treatment to make it exactly the way it is)
-Strap is nicer leather than expected (no replacement required)
-Strap is a little different style: I expected the one that narrows close to the buckle (another plus for me)
-Love the look of the movement through the case window (maybe will wear the watch inside out sometimes, kidding)

Conclusion: A perfect buying experience!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Relakst said:


> While checking the tracking number for my Tissel 43mm Type B, THE DOORBELL RANG!!!
> 
> First impressions:
> -Smaller (on my wrist) than expected (in fact measured it cuz thought it was the 40mm)
> ...


That strap definitely does look darker. Could you post a pic of it please? I'm curious to know if he's changed the strap or if it's just the lighting that makes yours look so different.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys, this has already been mentioned in the past on this thread but just in case you missed it, probably the best strap for this watch is this by Stowa:

https://www.stowa.de/en/Leatherstrap+in+old+style.htm









EDIT: I just noticed that another member already mentioned this strap 3 posts ago! Oh well...


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> That strap definitely does look darker. Could you post a pic of it please? I'm curious to know if he's changed the strap or if it's just the lighting that makes yours look so different.



View attachment 11335002

It looks slightly lighter than this, in all actuality. The buckle is nicer than any others I have seen... more meaty with crisp machining and nice brushing.

My opinion is, this beats Stowa's strap by quite a margin... but your likes may vary.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Relakst. That looks much nicer than my strap which was a horrible tan color.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

You're welcome, mrwomble. I had a tan(ish) strap I got from Strapco that I thought was way too light...looked cheap, almost unwearable. I rubbed vaseline on it and that really smartened it up. Then tried olive oil and that darkened it further and added a nice texture... brought it to "very wearable" status. Just FYI.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Relakst said:


> You're welcome, mrwomble. I had a tan(ish) strap I got from Strapco that I thought was way too light...looked cheap, almost unwearable. I rubbed vaseline on it and that really smartened it up. Then tried olive oil and that darkened it further and added a nice texture... brought it to "very wearable" status. Just FYI.


Great tip Relakst! I dabbed some olive oil on the original tan strap before heading out the door for work and it darkened it up nicely! I'll have to see how it looks tonight, after it's had some time to seep in. Might apply a bit more. I have hope now that this may just make it a wearable strap!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone knows current price on type a 40mm flieger? Dont want to email Mr Oh just yet. Also is there a wait list like for the sub. Want to get the flieger to accompany my sub










Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Anyone knows current price on type a 40mm flieger? Dont want to email Mr Oh just yet. Also is there a wait list like for the sub. Want to get the flieger to accompany my sub
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


I got mine from the last batch, I believe, and it was $199. Next batch may be couple of bucks higher again. Now I'm on the list for sub ? There always seems to be a list for the popular models.

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone recently receive the Sub GMT? I was on the waitlist for April, so thought I'd email and see what the updated timeline would be, and was told that there's been a delay, and new timeline is June :-( 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I wonder if there is a delay for both subs and gmts. I have been on the list for a sub since March 6th and haven't heard a thing yet. I wonder if I should send a quick email as well. Wow June!! That's crazy, I wonder if it partly our fault lol. 


raheelc said:


> Anyone recently receive the Sub GMT? I was on the waitlist for April, so thought I'd email and see what the updated timeline would be, and was told that there's been a delay, and new timeline is June :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I wonder if there is a delay for both subs and gmts. I have been on the list for a sub since March 6th and haven't heard a thing yet. I wonder if I should send a quick email as well. Wow June!! That's crazy, I wonder if it partly our fault lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I would send an email and just get updated on the waitlist, in case it has been delayed. Sucks that I have to wait longer now :-( hopefully the wait is worth it!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I haven't been around for long but judging by the reviews, alot of happy peeps. 


raheelc said:


> Yeah, I would send an email and just get updated on the waitlist, in case it has been delayed. Sucks that I have to wait longer now :-( hopefully the wait is worth it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I haven't been around for long but judging by the reviews, alot of happy peeps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yep. I've been wearing my 9015-R ceramic for dress for a while now and am happier and happier with it. Worn it for 74 hours now in a row without winding it or setting it, and it's behind by 0.5 seconds.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I sent out an email last night and got a response. Mr Oh said he will have stock in another month. I actually emailed him Feb 18th and still waiting, this is why I have a need to buy other watches. I don't have it on me so I feel I need a replacement!!! I should start a lawsuit hahah.



raheelc said:


> Yeah, I would send an email and just get updated on the waitlist, in case it has been delayed. Sucks that I have to wait longer now :-( hopefully the wait is worth it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I sent out an email last night and got a response. Mr Oh said he will have stock in another month. I actually emailed him Feb 18th and still waiting, this is why I have a need to buy other watches. I don't have it on me so I feel I need a replacement!!! I should start a lawsuit hahah.


Yeah I had initially email him on Feb. 2nd, with a timeline of April. Now have to wait until June :-(

Haha I know the feeling, I bought a glycine a little while back to hold me over for now!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Well, that was fast... watch has gone to a fellow WUS aviator.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

O-M-G!!! you would take a Pelagos over a Tisell!!!!!

Awesome congrats. enjoy that incredible time piece.



ccpeabody said:


> If anyone is interested, I just received a black dial, black bezel with no date a couple of weeks ago. The watch is gorgeous but will be going on the sales forum when I get back home on Monday. I really liked the watch but was able to pick up a Pelagos this weekend and now i have to pay for it
> 
> The price will be exactly what you would pay Mr. Oh, but I'll eat the PayPal fees and shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Thanks!

I'd love to keep both... but as little as the Tisell costs, I better not if I want to avoid death by angry spouse 



Ojibway Bob said:


> O-M-G!!! you would take a Pelagos over a Tisell!!!!!
> 
> Awesome congrats. enjoy that incredible time piece.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

U5512 said:


> Really like my 40mm Tisell Antique with Citizen 9015. The dial is gorgeous but quite hard to capture with the camera.


I just discovered this watch here on the forums.
Wow! What's not to love? Well, I guess I would prefer no date but anything else I should know? 
Couple questions.
Is this where you guys are ordering these from?
Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Do the pilot watches come in 40mm and 43mm in both dial layouts, A and B? Or is one 40 and the other 43?
I don't see them, do they go in and out of stock?

Thanks.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

solchitlins said:


> I just discovered this watch here on the forums.
> Wow! What's not to love? Well, I guess I would prefer no date but anything else I should know?
> Couple questions.
> Is this where you guys are ordering these from?
> ...


The 40 and 43 both come in the Type A and Type B dials.

Here are my Type A and B 40mm Pilots (with aftermarket straps).


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah, I just don't do Chinese. I've done before many times and only lived to regret it. Biggest water of money as far as I'm concerned. Maybe this brand is better. My experience is an utter lack of quality control...

Improper or no oiling at all is the biggest problem I've found with Chinese products.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

SamaelStrings said:


> Yeah, I just don't do Chinese. I've done before many times and only lived to regret it. Biggest water of money as far as I'm concerned. Maybe this brand is better. My experience is an utter lack of quality control...
> 
> Improper or no oiling at all is the biggest problem I've found with Chinese products.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Tisell is a one man operation from Korea using mostly Japanese Miyota movements in the popular models.

It's not a Chinese company.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

branford said:


> Tisell is a one man operation from Korea using mostly Japanese Miyota movements in the popular models.
> 
> It's not a Chinese company.


Interesting. Good to know. May be worth a look then.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

branford said:


> Tisell is a one man operation from Korea using mostly Japanese Miyota movements in the popular models.
> 
> It's not a Chinese company.


But I see they do use Chinese movements also. The "Asian" unitas clone. I just don't trust these small Asian companies to tell the truth about anything.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

SamaelStrings said:


> But I see they do use Chinese movements also. The "Asian" unitas clone. I just don't trust these small Asian companies to tell the truth about anything.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Mr. Oh clearly lists which movements are in which models, with the popular divers and pilots all using the Miyota movements. There are no mysteries or surprises with Tisell watches, and the concerns sometimes expressed with some Chinese brands, like those on .........s, are hardly representative of more known and reviewed Japanese and Korean products.

It's also commonplace and uncontroversial for microbrands to use the Japanese Miyota and Seiko movements or the Chinese Seagull movements.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

branford said:


> Mr. Oh clearly lists which movements are in which models, with the popular divers and pilots all using the Miyota movements. There are no mysteries or surprises with Tisell watches, and the concerns sometimes expressed with some Chinese brands, like those on .........s, are hardly representative of more known and reviewed Japanese and Korean products.
> 
> It's also commonplace and uncontroversial for microbrands to use the Japanese Miyota and Seiko movements or the Chinese Seagull movements.


I guess I'll take your word for that. But I'm an err on the side of caution person.

Oddly enough I'm a huge Parnis fan and they use a lot of Chinese junk movements. In fact most of what I've bought from them has proven to be junk.

Yes I'm a fan. So perhaps I should be less judgemental of Tisell.

Thanks for your input.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

TISELL 40mm pilot Type A/B are back in stock!!...just ordered Type A


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

SamaelStrings said:


> I guess I'll take your word for that. But I'm an err on the side of caution person.
> 
> Oddly enough I'm a huge Parnis fan and they use a lot of Chinese junk movements. In fact most of what I've bought from them has proven to be junk.
> 
> ...


Miyota 9015 is easy to recognize and this thread is running for about 2 years.

If the Tisell owner used chinese movements where he specified 9015's, there would already be a lot of red flags here.

I'd get one without hesitation.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

farazium said:


> TISELL 40mm pilot Type A/B are back in stock!!...just ordered Type A


I'll be ordering one shortly. Been hoping the 40mm versions would be restocked!

I'm going back and forth on A vs. B dials. Heck, I might just get both. Any opinions on the crown type? Tisell offers diamond or hammer crowns on the 40mm aviators. Is the diamond crown the same as the default crown on the 43mm version? (AFAIK there's only one crown type on the 43s.) Any pics of the hammer crown?


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

My cousin is heading back to Korea for a few weeks in a bit - I've had my eye on a couple of their watches that aren't listed on the global site but are on the Korean one. Any one here ever get their hands on the ST-19 chrono?


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

SJR3 said:


> I'll be ordering one shortly. Been hoping the 40mm versions would be restocked!
> 
> I'm going back and forth on A vs. B dials. Heck, I might just get both. Any opinions on the crown type? Tisell offers diamond or hammer crowns on the 40mm aviators. Is the diamond crown the same as the default crown on the 43mm version? (AFAIK there's only one crown type on the 43s.) Any pics of the hammer crown?


Get it nw as this has been on radar for quite some time...yes it is difficult to decide between these two...finally I choose Type A given its classic look, simplicity and clearness...for me Type B is a bit too busy for 40mm...hv ordered diamond crown....the one in picture is diamond..


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Tisell is currently selling a Parnis Top-Gun on their Korean site, including a PVD version. I guess he hasn't done dials for a Tisell Top-Gun?

Tisell

Includes sapphire glass option and a miyota quartz movement.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Only if an exhibition back. Otherwise I'm not interesting in opening up a watch after I've purchased it just to prove something like that.

But I agree it is easy to recognize. Unless the rotor is changed, it's labeled so very clearly. It's also a fantastic movement!!!!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

FYI... there is a black, no date sub in the sales forum (not mine) if anyone wants to avoid the wait.

Cheers!


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

farazium said:


> Get it nw as this has been on radar for quite some time...yes it is difficult to decide between these two...finally I choose Type A given its classic look, simplicity and clearness...for me Type B is a bit too busy for 40mm...hv ordered diamond crown....the one in picture is diamond..


These are my thoughts as well. Just placed my order for the type A/diamond crown. :-!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> FYI... there is a black, no date sub in the sales forum (not mine) if anyone wants to avoid the wait.
> 
> Cheers!


Already gone. These things don't hang around for no one. I emailed Mr. Oh last week to be put on the waiting list. He said they. Ignite be back in stock May time.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't decide between a 40mm pilot or that slick "Antique" dress watch.
Hmmm


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

SamaelStrings said:


> Only if an exhibition back. Otherwise I'm not interesting in opening up a watch after I've purchased it just to prove something like that.
> 
> But I agree it is easy to recognize. Unless the rotor is changed, it's labeled so very clearly. It's also a fantastic movement!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Hope this helps then!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

SamaelStrings said:


> I just don't trust these small Asian companies to tell the truth about anything.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


If you need any reassurance, just read the 265 pages of this thread.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello,
Where did you buy it? I don.t see it on stowa web, I only search the old style one.



dmnc said:


> I have the Stowa new style (I don't like the big gap between watch and rivets on the old style) on my 40mm Tissell.
> 
> My wrist is a little under 6.5". I went for the short one and have three holes to spare, as in I'm on the third shortest of six for a fairly loose fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

0elcid0 said:


> Hello,
> Where did you buy it? I don.t see it on stowa web, I only search the old style one.


It's no longer on the site but they do still offer it. If you drop them an email at [email protected] they can sort you out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SamaelStrings said:


> I guess I'll take your word for that. But I'm an err on the side of caution person.
> 
> Oddly enough I'm a huge Parnis fan and they use a lot of Chinese junk movements. In fact most of what I've bought from them has proven to be junk.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how you are skeptical of Chinese movements but yet are a fan of Parnis, which is pretty close to the bottom of the barrel for Chinese watches. If you want to avoid junk, then consider watches (not just movements) from some of the more established Chinese watch brands like Seagull and Beijing Watch Factory.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

dmnc said:


> It's no longer on the site but they do still offer it. If you drop them an email at [email protected] they can sort you out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for the enablers here, was actually saving for a grail, but I couldn't pass on the 40mm TypeB! Had to have one 😂 I shouldn't be here in the first place!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you for the enablers here, was actually saving for a grail, but I couldn't pass on the 40mm TypeB! Had to have one  I shouldn't be here in the first place!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Enablers of the worst/best kind! Thetemptation in threads like these is heavy haha!


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

This is a 40mm poljot pilot on me, do you think I would be better off sticking to a 40mm tisell pilot, or go up a notch to the 43mm? I think the 40mm would be more comfortable but maybe the 43 would look better suited to my size? Btw, this poljot strap flairs out to 22mm on the sides and helps make it appear a bit larger


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> This is a 40mm poljot pilot on me, do you think I would be better off sticking to a 40mm to sell pilot or go up a notch to the 43mm. I think the 40mm would be more comfortable but maybe the 43 would look better suited to my size? Btw, this poljot strap flavors out to 22mm on the sides and helps make it appear a bit larger
> View attachment 11658482


I think fleigers should be larger, I'd trade up to a 43mm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

I agree with dlee, a bigger watch would fit your wrists quite nicely!


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Purchased my first Tisell a month ago... *43mm Pilot-A*... and am _very impressed _with this watch!
The quality/workmanship is excellent, the SeaGull ST25 movement has so far been flawless, accuracy has been great at +2 to +4sec/day, 
with a sapphire crystal... at a price of $149 direct (shipping included)... and received the watch 10-days from ordering. 
Not much more to ask for!! Would not hesitate to buy another Tisell, or recommend this watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> I think fleigers should be larger, I'd trade up to a 43mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





solchitlins said:


> This is a 40mm poljot pilot on me, do you think I would be better off sticking to a 40mm tisell pilot, or go up a notch to the 43mm? I think the 40mm would be more comfortable but maybe the 43 would look better suited to my size? Btw, this poljot strap flairs out to 22mm on the sides and helps make it appear a bit larger
> View attachment 11658482


+1
43mm would look great on you

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

How much larger does the diamond crown make it? I know I can pull off both but that crown seems huge. Lol


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a 7 3/4" wrist and for me the 43mm seems to fit/look perfect... my 'sweet-spot' for size seems to be in that 41-44mm range...
I've tried a 48mm Pilot and it was just way too big... and a 40mm was alittle too small. The Tisell 43mm is just the 'right' size for me.


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

The case measures *43mm*... with Crown *48mm*...
Definitely not a small crown, but I've seen alot larger on some Pilots.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Why is the 43mm version $50 less than the 40mm version, because of the movt? I'm sure the seagull is fine but I got to admit I think I would prefer the Japanese movt. 
Is the seagull movt what is considered a eta clone?


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

IIRC weren't there issues with sourcing Miyota movements last year due to a shortage?


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

_sol_... This was my first watch with a SeaGull mvmt... All of my Pilots have ETAs, one has a Miyota 9015... ZERO problems/issues!
As I mentioned, so-far-so-good with the ST25... Tisell runs great, but less than two-months old.
Not sure why the $$ difference (40 vs 43mm)... but as _ultra_ mentioned, the supply of Miyota mvmts is 'tight'...


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

(reposting from another Tisell thread)
I'm on half way to acquire Tisell Marine Diver. I wonder in the future, how can I replace the gasket? maybe use gasket from Rolex?


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Tisell day today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Chronopolis:
I agree. But I'm a diver and aviation watch collector.
Don't wish to cause rain of the Tissel parade,
Jus sayin.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

I just received my 40mm miyota powered Tisell Pilot B. I thought I would post a picture with the hammer crown (as opposed to the diamond style) since pictures of it are harder to come by. Overall, I like the watch quality but part of me wishes I had got the A face. At 40mm the dial is a bit busy and hard to read compared to my SARG.


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

Let me also add that it seems quite accurate out of the box. Here are some initial measurements using hairspring.


----------



## Thorlakur (Oct 7, 2016)

bug1124 said:


> I just received my 40mm miyota powered Tisell Pilot B. I thought I would post a picture with the hammer crown (as opposed to the diamond style) since pictures of it are harder to come by. Overall, I like the watch quality but part of me wishes I had got the A face. At 40mm the dial is a bit busy and hard to read compared to my SARG.
> View attachment 11701906
> View attachment 11701914
> View attachment 11701922


I've got the exact same watch (40mm, type B, hammer crown) on the way, should hopefully be here tomorrow. I've had the same thought that the type A would be better suited for the 40mm, but I've always been a fan of the type B and its a looker either way!

Also have a Stowa strap waiting for me at the post office since so many people on here recommended it.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Just received my tisell with a miyota 9015. It's my first miyota 9015.

Is the hand winding pretty tight when compared with a sarb033 with a 6R15 inside.

I can still feels the gears turning though.

It feels totally different when compared with a eta2824 which feels sticky when winding and cannot feel the gears with each turn

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Got my 40mm Tisell Flieger today as well! Very happy that these were restocked. I'd purchased a 43mm a month or so ago, but it was just too big for my liking. The 40mm is perfect though, and it's very comfortable to wear. The strap that came with it is also a much softer leather compared to the very thick, rigid leather strap on the 43. Still, I might get a Stowa strap. Glad I went with the A dial, and also the hammer crown. I initially specified a diamond crown, but changed my mind soon after ordering. Thankfully, Tisell was happy to adjust my order. Anyway, some crappy pics:


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thorlakur said:


> Also have a Stowa strap waiting for me at the post office since so many people on here recommended it.


I just bought a Stowa strap as well. I opted for the brown "old style" leather. Which one did you get? How long did shipping take? If you feel like it, post some pics of it on your Tisell!


----------



## Thorlakur (Oct 7, 2016)

SJR3 said:


> I just bought a Stowa strap as well. I opted for the brown "old style" leather. Which one did you get? How long did shipping take? If you feel like it, post some pics of it on your Tisell!


I got the same one as you, still haven't picked it up though cause I was hoping to just take one trip to get the watch and strap. Will be posting some picks once I have both in hand!

Took just 5 days to ship from Germany to US

Edit: Just got the notification that my Tisell is now in my state and on it's way to me. Should be able to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

I was very pleased with mine when it arrived.










Less happy now that the seagull st25 in it is refusing to run only a couple of weeks later.

Now I am weighing up the hassle of sending it back to Korea vs the cost of getting it fixed by a local watchmaker.

Mine could well be a Friday afternoon special, but just adding my experience in the interests of balance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

My Tisell arrived 
.







.







.







.
I dig it.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks good, that the strap it came with? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

dlee525 said:


> Looks good, that the strap it came with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No, it came on a matte black croc pattern leather strap. I had this di-modell lizard strap from a previous watch. I really like this strap but I've lost weight and now it's too long. I'm thinking about ordering a regular length one


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks great. Love the lizard!


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I think Tisell should make a 42mm bronze pilot watch. I would buy one.


----------



## Thorlakur (Oct 7, 2016)

Just got my 40mm in yesterday, as well as my stowa strap (which is very soft and comfortable btw). The watch is very well built for this price point, and the regulating he does beforehand has lived up to my expectations. Although it's only been 24 hours so I don't have many data points, my watch has lost less than a second. Wouldn't hesitate to buy another Tisell in the future


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Agreed, on my Tisell with the Miyota, it's about +2 seconds a day if the dial is left up overnight. Pretty amazing especially for the price. It's better than any Seiko I've had from the factory, some of which cost more than this

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorlakur (Oct 7, 2016)

dlee525 said:


> Agreed, on my Tisell with the Miyota, it's about +2 seconds a day if the dial is left up overnight. Pretty amazing especially for the price. It's better than any Seiko I've had from the factory, some of which cost more than this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haven't taken mine off yet, accuracy goes up and down slightly throughout the day but it always evens out. Hasn't gotten to more than -0.8 seconds off from atomic time so far. My most accurate auto by far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Questions about the Miyota 9015 movement in Tisell 40mm pilots:

Approximately how many twists of the crown does it take to fully wind? And how long should a full wind last? Because I'm finding that the watch stops/unwinds a bit quicker than expected. I don't wear the watch every day, but since it's an auto w/ handwinding, I like to keep it wound and running most of the time. But I'm finding it stops within about 24 hours or so of giving it what I think should be a full wind (30-40 spins of the crown). So if I go a stretch of a few days without wearing the watch, I'm having to hand wind it more than once a day to keep her ticking. Thoughts? The Tisell site says running time should be 40 hours. Maybe I'm not actually fully winding the mainspring? And my watch has the hammer crown if it makes a difference.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone? I guess I should also ask: is it even okay to regularly hand wind the Miyota 9015? I've read that some automatic movements should be hand wound only sparingly (assuming they have the capability to be hand wound in the first place), and most of the winding should be left for the rotor to do.

On a different note, got my Stowa strap in today, love it! Comfortable, the leather is a great color and texture, and I like that the stitching is subtle. I guess it's a no-brainer that Stowa would make a strap that compliments Fliegers so perfectly. I'm _almost_ starting to wish the actual watch was a Stowa, but nah, I'm still happy with the Tisell at a quarter of the cost of the former. Not ready to make that upgrade yet... at least that's what I'm telling myself. :think:


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

I've read the 9015 doesn't have the problem the Eta 2824-2 has with the hand winding issue

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorlakur (Oct 7, 2016)

SJR3 said:


> Anyone? I guess I should also ask: is it even okay to regularly hand wind the Miyota 9015? I've read that some automatic movements should be hand wound only sparingly (assuming they have the capability to be hand wound in the first place), and most of the winding should be left for the rotor to do.


I'm letting mine run down right now so you'll at least be able to get an idea of the power reserve. I'll report back once that's done

And I usually just hand wind to get it started and let the rotor take care of the rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorlakur (Oct 7, 2016)

SJR3 said:


> Questions about the Miyota 9015 movement in Tisell 40mm pilots:
> 
> Approximately how many twists of the crown does it take to fully wind? And how long should a full wind last? Because I'm finding that the watch stops/unwinds a bit quicker than expected. I don't wear the watch every day, but since it's an auto w/ handwinding, I like to keep it wound and running most of the time. But I'm finding it stops within about 24 hours or so of giving it what I think should be a full wind (30-40 spins of the crown). So if I go a stretch of a few days without wearing the watch, I'm having to hand wind it more than once a day to keep her ticking. Thoughts? The Tisell site says running time should be 40 hours. Maybe I'm not actually fully winding the mainspring? And my watch has the hammer crown if it makes a difference.


My power reserve test has just finished! Set it in it's box at 10:38PM on 5/10 and it stopped at 8:46PM on 5/12. So just barely over 46 hours from fully wound to dead.

I'd give winding yours/wearing it for an extended period of time another go if you haven't already, cause you should definitely be getting more than 24 hours out of it.


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

SJR3 said:


> Anyone? I guess I should also ask: is it even okay to regularly hand wind the Miyota 9015? I've read that some automatic movements should be hand wound only sparingly (assuming they have the capability to be hand wound in the first place), and most of the winding should be left for the rotor to do.
> 
> On a different note, got my Stowa strap in today, love it! Comfortable, the leather is a great color and texture, and I like that the stitching is subtle. I guess it's a no-brainer that Stowa would make a strap that compliments Fliegers so perfectly. I'm _almost_ starting to wish the actual watch was a Stowa, but nah, I'm still happy with the Tisell at a quarter of the cost of the former. Not ready to make that upgrade yet... at least that's what I'm telling myself. :think:


My opinion: what's the point of advertising a feature like hand-winding if by using it you break the movement. I frequently hand wind my watches and if they break due to that it wasn't something I wanted on my wrist anyway. That's just poor engineering.

Regarding the miyota 90s5, you can find the spec sheet here. It says "To make full-winded...Turn the crown 40 times". Also, it quotes the running time at 42 hours.


----------



## zoTan (May 13, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> I think Tisell should make a 42mm bronze pilot watch. I would buy one.


Me too! I think it would be an instant purchase!


----------



## zoTan (May 13, 2017)

I love my Tisell Pilot! I have it for a while. Not a single scratch on the sapphire glass!

I think 43 mm is great for mine wrist!


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

I think there's something wrong with the handwinding function of my watch. It was dead again today after about 24 hours, and it just took me _40_ twists of the crown just to get the movement started up again. Needless to say, I'm rather disappointed in Tisell. And now I have to deal with an international return/exchange, ugh. Looks like I might be making that upgrade to a Stowa after all. :roll:


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Could it be possible you are making 3/4 turn each time?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

allanzzz said:


> Could it be possible you are making 3/4 turn each time?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Or maybe half turn each time.

I usually do 80-100 turns, just to be sure. Don't worry, it will not over-wind and break anything. And wear and tear is negligible even if you wind once everyday.

But the screw-on crown models' thread will wear out much faster, even if you unscrew the crown once a week.


----------



## Thorlakur (Oct 7, 2016)

SJR3 said:


> I think there's something wrong with the handwinding function of my watch. It was dead again today after about 24 hours, and it just took me _40_ twists of the crown just to get the movement started up again. Needless to say, I'm rather disappointed in Tisell. And now I have to deal with an international return/exchange, ugh. Looks like I might be making that upgrade to a Stowa after all. :roll:


I would try winding it more before you subject yourself to overseas returns.

Don't worry about getting the exact right number of turns, it's not an exact science. Just do more rotations than you'd think you'd need to, especially if you're doing half or 3/4 turns.

From what I've read the 9015 doesn't have the same "handwinding problems" as some movements do, although it's a newer movement so there isn't as much to base it on. And since it's automatic you don't have to worry about overwinding it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SJR3 said:


> I think there's something wrong with the handwinding function of my watch. It was dead again today after about 24 hours, and it just took me _40_ twists of the crown just to get the movement started up again. Needless to say, I'm rather disappointed in Tisell. And now I have to deal with an international return/exchange, ugh. Looks like I might be making that upgrade to a Stowa after all. :roll:


Aren't you wearing it?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SJR3 said:


> I think there's something wrong with the handwinding function of my watch. It was dead again today after about 24 hours, and it just took me _40_ twists of the crown just to get the movement started up again. Needless to say, I'm rather disappointed in Tisell. And now I have to deal with an international return/exchange, ugh. Looks like I might be making that upgrade to a Stowa after all. :roll:


If this is a Miyota 9015 it's probably the movement.A well known member here who makes watches was telling me of a LOT of problems with the 9015 recently & my Helson Sharkdiver/9015 had the same problem.It's been in for svc.now going on 3 months!I don't think Miyota was really prepared for the popularity of the 9015 & in an effort to increase production failed to increase QC along with it.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks all for the replies. Are my turns of the crown a full 360 degrees? No, I'm probably doing 3/4 turns. But still, _40_ turns (even if 3/4 turns) just to get it ticking again after it had stopped? That seems quite excessive, no? Previously, it had taken around 6-10 turns to get it started, then all of a sudden 40? That's what made me think the crown isn't properly engaging to wind the mainspring, or something.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> If this is a Miyota 9015 it's probably the movement.A well known member here who makes watches was telling me of a LOT of problems with the 9015 recently & my Helson Sharkdiver/9015 had the same problem.It's been in for svc.now going on 3 months!I don't think Miyota was really prepared for the popularity of the 9015 & in an effort to increase production failed to increase QC along with it.


That's disappointing to hear, but thanks for passing it along. Yep, it's the Miyota 9015. I'll give the watch another week or so and if I experience any more abnormalities or still am not getting the full power reserve, I'll go ahead and send it back before it's too late and I'm stuck with a lemon for good.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

SJR3 said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Are my turns of the crown a full 360 degrees? No, I'm probably doing 3/4 turns. But still, _40_ turns (even if 3/4 turns) just to get it ticking again after it had stopped? That seems quite excessive, no? Previously, it had taken around 6-10 turns to get it started, then all of a sudden 40? That's what made me think the crown isn't properly engaging to wind the mainspring, or something.


Yes, that does sound wrong. My 90S5 usually starts up with a couple of twists or even a good shake.

It sounds like unfortunately there is something wrong with your movement. I'm sure Mr Oh will do all he can to help though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

I had a problem with my Pilot, the seconds hand would sometimes touch the crystal and slow down every time it passed the 6 O'Clock position, and eventually stop prematurely. I sent the watch to Mr. Oh for repair, and he sent it back fixed at no extra cost.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

About this:


SJR3 said:


> ... and it just took me _40_ twists of the crown just to get the movement started up again.


Of my three automatics, my ETA 2824(?)-based watch is the only one that might require me to tap it with my finger to start running. The others, a Seiko 7S26 and an Omega 550, start running when I pick them up.

I've asked why, and one idea that was given was that the older Omega (and a possibly less-than-perfectly-lubed 7S26) didn't actually run down to being fully unwound because of internal friction, maybe in the mainspring barrel, and therefore had just enough reserve to wake up when I moved them by picking them up.

When you try starting yours, will it begin ticking after just a dozen winds followed by a couple quick taps?

And I'll ask again: aren't you wearing it enough to give the auto winding mechanism enough of a chance to do its job?


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> When you try starting yours, will it begin ticking after just a dozen winds followed by a couple quick taps?
> 
> And I'll ask again: aren't you wearing it enough to give the auto winding mechanism enough of a chance to do its job?


I will try tapping it or gently shaking next time to start it if a dozen or so winds alone isn't enough.

I have not worn the watch in the last 3-4 days. I've been primarily concerned with testing the power reserve and seeing if I can get the full 40 (or 42) hours. Even on an auto, having the ability to handwind is important to me. If I'm not able to properly wind and keep the watch running by handwinding alone, then I consider the watch broken.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

SJR3 said:


> I will try tapping it or gently shaking next time to start it if a dozen or so winds alone isn't enough.
> 
> I have not worn the watch in the last 3-4 days. I've been primarily concerned with testing the power reserve and seeing if I can get the full 40 (or 42) hours. Even on an auto, having the ability to handwind is important to me. If I'm not able to properly wind and keep the watch running by handwinding alone, then I consider the watch broken.


Good luck, maybe wind it more than you'd think you need to, since it shouldn't do any harm because of the clutch? I'm curious to see how long of a power reserve your copy of the 9015 ends up with, hopefully it goes well!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SJR3 said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Are my turns of the crown a full 360 degrees? No, I'm probably doing 3/4 turns. But still, _40_ turns (even if 3/4 turns) just to get it ticking again after it had stopped? That seems quite excessive, no? Previously, it had taken around 6-10 turns to get it started, then all of a sudden 40? That's what made me think the crown isn't properly engaging to wind the mainspring, or something.


Have you tried shaking the watch gently after winding it? Sometimes, the movement needs a slight tap to overcome the initial resistance, and without it, it requires that the mainspring be almost fully wound to start up on its own.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

mleok said:


> Have you tried shaking the watch gently after winding it? Sometimes, the movement needs a slight tap to overcome the initial resistance, and without it, it requires that the mainspring be almost fully wound to start up on its own.


I'm thinking maybe this is all it was.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SJR3 said:


> I have not worn the watch in the last 3-4 days. I've been primarily concerned with testing the power reserve and seeing if I can get the full 40 (or 42) hours. Even on an auto, having the ability to handwind is important to me. If I'm not able to properly wind and keep the watch running by handwinding alone, then I consider the watch broken.


Not to dismiss your 9015's possibility of having a malfunctioning part (entirely possible, and I'm sure Mr. Oh will take care of you), but...

It'll be a better test of both its power reserve and its self-winding function if you wear it for a week straight. My Seiko doesn't handwind, and it was my first daily-wear-capable mechanical watch (my dad's old Omega is a little too old to trust its waterproof-ness). It taught me right away that all a watch needs to do in the morning is run, even if it's at 5% power. When I received my Rado several months later, I never hand-wound it to a full wind -- I just set it, gave the crown a few spins, and went about my day.

With both the Seiko and Rado, when I wanted to test their reserve, I made sure I wore the watch several days in a row before setting it aside. That's more of a real-world test for an automatic watch anyway.

I'd still suggest to wear your Tisell the rest of this week, every day, and then set it down Friday or Saturday night. At worst, it'll give you another data point to discuss with Mr. Oh.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Not to dismiss your 9015's possibility of having a malfunctioning part (entirely possible, and I'm sure Mr. Oh will take care of you), but...
> 
> It'll be a better test of both its power reserve and its self-winding function if you wear it for a week straight. My Seiko doesn't handwind, and it was my first daily-wear-capable mechanical watch (my dad's old Omega is a little too old to trust its waterproof-ness). It taught me right away that all a watch needs to do in the morning is run, even if it's at 5% power. When I received my Rado several months later, I never hand-wound it to a full wind -- I just set it, gave the crown a few spins, and went about my day.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Perhaps I jumped to a conclusion too quickly in deciding there's something wrong with my watch's movement. When I wound it yesterday and it took 40 winds just to get started, that freaked me out. But after reading the several replies above stating that sometimes just a little tap or shake is needed, I think that's what the issue was. Because here it is almost 30 hours later and the watch is still ticking away, even though I stopped winding it right when the seconds hand started sweeping. So I think it's safe to say the mainspring was wound well beyond the point needed to get it ticking again.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Any suggestions on nice strap combos for this?







I'm contemplating a blue smooth strap like the Hirsch diamond or perhaps a blue lizard skin? Any other ideas?


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

I went with an unpadded, stitchless black lizard strap for my antique ceramic. I think it looks very distinguished.

Pics: TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be more widely known - Page 261


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

magreen said:


> View attachment 11213378
> 
> 
> View attachment 11213386
> ...


Nice, I like that it's not too shiny. I was thinking a dark blue would be nice but not sure about blue, lizard and shiny.... One of those things is cool but all three might be too overpowering. 
Do you remember where you got it?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe something like one of these?


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> Nice, I like that it's not too shiny. I was thinking a dark blue would be nice but not sure about blue, lizard and shiny.... One of those things is cool but all three might be too overpowering.
> Do you remember where you got it?


Yep. It's a Speidel that I got on the 'bay. 20mm Speidel Genuine Lizard Unstitched Black Watch Band Regular 753 730 | eBay


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I decided on trying the Hirsch diamond calf in black with a steel buckle.
I'm going for that "intramatic" look ;-)
I'll probably end up buying that lizard strap as well


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks good. I think the stitchless design without padding will look very attractive with the slim lines of the watch/lugs.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

SJR3 said:


> Questions about the Miyota 9015 movement in Tisell 40mm pilots:
> 
> Approximately how many twists of the crown does it take to fully wind? And how long should a full wind last? Because I'm finding that the watch stops/unwinds a bit quicker than expected. I don't wear the watch every day, but since it's an auto w/ handwinding, I like to keep it wound and running most of the time. But I'm finding it stops within about 24 hours or so of giving it what I think should be a full wind (30-40 spins of the crown). So if I go a stretch of a few days without wearing the watch, I'm having to hand wind it more than once a day to keep her ticking. Thoughts? The Tisell site says running time should be 40 hours. Maybe I'm not actually fully winding the mainspring? And my watch has the hammer crown if it makes a difference.





SJR3 said:


> I think there's something wrong with the handwinding function of my watch. It was dead again today after about 24 hours, and it just took me _40_ twists of the crown just to get the movement started up again. Needless to say, I'm rather disappointed in Tisell. And now I have to deal with an international return/exchange, ugh. Looks like I might be making that upgrade to a Stowa after all. :roll:





SJR3 said:


> That's disappointing to hear, but thanks for passing it along. Yep, it's the Miyota 9015. I'll give the watch another week or so and if I experience any more abnormalities or still am not getting the full power reserve, I'll go ahead and send it back before it's too late and I'm stuck with a lemon for good.





SJR3 said:


> Fair enough. Perhaps I jumped to a conclusion too quickly in deciding there's something wrong with my watch's movement. When I wound it yesterday and it took 40 winds just to get started, that freaked me out. But after reading the several replies above stating that sometimes just a little tap or shake is needed, I think that's what the issue was. Because here it is almost 30 hours later and the watch is still ticking away, even though I stopped winding it right when the seconds hand started sweeping. So I think it's safe to say the mainspring was wound well beyond the point needed to get it ticking again.


So just an update to all of this...

My Tisell seems to be running fine and I am indeed getting the proper power reserve. My apologies for sounding the alarm too soon. I guess I simply wasn't fully winding it on the occasions when I reported the watch stopping after roughly 24 hours. Chalk it up to me being a relative watch noob and used to my Hamilton Khaki Field which takes fewer spins of the crown for a full wind.

Also, I'm extremely satisfied with the accuracy. I last set the watch about 5 days ago, and it's gained about 6 seconds. So I'm back to being happy with my purchase and recommending Tisell Fliegers.  Once again, I'm sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah I wish my other watches came this well regulated. Mine gains two seconds a day, not as good as yours, but better than most of my other automatics, including my Omega

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zooliegsm (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello Tisell owners. I really like the sub homage of this watch, i checked tisell.kr , is this the official page of the brand? Anyone ordered tisell watch in europe? How long it takes to get one in your hands? Thanks for your reply mates!


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Just a question for this group, do we know how far behind Mr. Oh is on orders for the sub? I know a bunch of f71 people are on the waiting list, and just trying to get a feel for how long it's taking lately.


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Just wanted to point out this recent Average Bros review of the Tisell sub. Compares and contrasts against much more expensive homages (Davosa Ternos, $700-1100; Ginault Ocean-Rover, $600-$1200). Some interesting perspectives in a long, comprehensive review.





He's not too keen on the Tisell bracelet, clasp, end links, and case finishing. He's very pleased with the face, bezel, dial, hands, and everything inside the case. At 4:50: 




To be fair, he's comparing against things triple the price or more.


----------



## zooliegsm (Jan 19, 2017)

magreen said:


> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


this one says that the sub homage is sold out. on tisell.kr i didnt see info like this. how can it is possible to order one?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

ctentzeras said:


> Just a question for this group, do we know how far behind Mr. Oh is on orders for the sub? I know a bunch of f71 people are on the waiting list, and just trying to get a feel for how long it's taking lately.


I myself have been on the waiting list since the 1st week of Feb. Mr.Oh told me he would have more in stock last week of May so we shall see.



zooliegsm said:


> this one says that the sub homage is sold out. on tisell.kr i didnt see info like this. how
> can it is possible to order one?


You have to emai lMr.Oh. You can find his email on the website near the bottom.


----------



## zooliegsm (Jan 19, 2017)

thanks! i sent a mail.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I myself have been on the waiting list since the 1st week of Feb. Mr.Oh told me he would have more in stock last week of May so we shall see.


Yeah, I think I got on the list in March and heard the same thing, but I was wondering how far back those "end of May" comments went. Wondering if he actually has enough stock coming in to get them for everyone.

On a side note, did you decide you're still getting yours Bob? I thought I read you were second guessing it the other day.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I am pretty much thinking, if I am going to spend $240ish US (of course I am Canadian so a bit more) I might as well save that for a watch by Doc. For the same price the Dan Henry's are looking much more appealing not to mention they are changing up their sizes so might be a means for a bit of a sale of old stock. The way this waiting list is going anyways I can just use my Christmas Bonus on a Tisell lol.

I REALLY, REALLY want a NTH Nacken or the Santa Cruz now so like I said, $240 is almost half the price of 1 of those.



ctentzeras said:


> Yeah, I think I got on the list in March and heard the same thing, but I was wondering how far back those "end of May" comments went. Wondering if he actually has enough stock coming in to get them for everyone.
> 
> On a side note, did you decide you're still getting yours Bob? I thought I read you were second guessing it the other day.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am pretty much thinking, if I am going to spend $240ish US (of course I am Canadian so a bit more) I might as well save that for a watch by Doc. For the same price the Dan Henry's are looking much more appealing not to mention they are changing up their sizes so might be a means for a bit of a sale of old stock. The way this waiting list is going anyways I can just use my Christmas Bonus on a Tisell lol.
> 
> I REALLY, REALLY want a NTH Nacken or the Santa Cruz now so like I said, $240 is almost half the price of 1 of those.


I think I'd be in a similar boat if I didn't already own a Dan Henry.

I also see what you're saying with buying a watch from Doc. If there was a green/green NTH, I'd probably buy it. As it is, I want an Azores, but that's a while off, since it's more than 3x my Tisell costs.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am pretty much thinking, if I am going to spend $240ish US (of course I am Canadian so a bit more) I might as well save that for a watch by Doc. For the same price the Dan Henry's are looking much more appealing not to mention they are changing up their sizes so might be a means for a bit of a sale of old stock. The way this waiting list is going anyways I can just use my Christmas Bonus on a Tisell lol.
> 
> I REALLY, REALLY want a NTH Nacken or the Santa Cruz now so like I said, $240 is almost half the price of 1 of those.


NTH Nacken is $400-450 on preorder, I believe.
I am waiting on the black modern no date Nacken in one of the next runs and will try to snatch it at preorder price


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Btw, my black diamond Hirsch strap came in for my Tisell Antique. I don't like it at all and it will be going back asap.
Looks like it was made for a ladies watch, perhaps I ordered the ladies version :-(


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

ctentzeras said:


> Yeah, I think I got on the list in March and heard the same thing, but I was wondering how far back those "end of May" comments went. Wondering if he actually has enough stock coming in to get them for everyone.
> 
> On a side note, did you decide you're still getting yours Bob? I thought I read you were second guessing it the other day.


I think it was already changed to June some time ago.

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## zooliegsm (Jan 19, 2017)

TomppaHe said:


> I think it was already changed to June some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


I got this "Maybe it will be restocked around end of May." information too from him, i hope he will get enough pieces.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

So this is pretty amazing, but almost 2 weeks after last setting my Tisell 40mm flieger, it is _exactly_ in sync with my iPhone's time which I used to set the watch initially. The watch seemed to run 1-2 seconds or so fast per day initially, but now it has settled in, and seems to run just ever so slightly fast while wearing the watch, and ever so slightly slower while not worn (dial up). The net result is 0 lost and 0 gained. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Waiting for the pilot version for the end of May but suddenly I found out that they are out of stock.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## INKRO (Aug 3, 2014)

So I finally got my Tisell Flieger 40mm in today after it was stuck in Post Office Limbo for 3 days and it's really nice for the price, but man you guys are completely right about the leather strap being trash: I put it on for the first time after handling it for a little bit and the leather was so stiff that the watch actually flung itself off my wrist and down 3-4 feet onto a rug in front of me o|. Never seen that happen with a watch before.

Anyway it doesn't seem like there's any damage, but I guess I'll be monitoring the time-keeping to see if there's any damage.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

South Korea being a prosperous industrial/manufacturing country I'm surprised that they cannot make any in-house movements and have to rely on the usual suspects (miyota, seagull, etc.)

I'm not precluding myself from buying a Tisell in future, I buy what I like and if that happens to be a stauer so be it. But I wish more watch making countries have their own movements to add to diversity. If all mech watches in the world are powered by just ETA, Seiko, Miyota and Seagull it's gonna be boring looking at the casebacks


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

Wandering Ben said:


> South Korea being a prosperous industrial/manufacturing country I'm surprised that they cannot make any in-house movements and have to rely on the usual suspects (miyota, seagull, etc.)
> 
> I'm not precluding myself from buying a Tisell in future, I buy what I like and if that happens to be a stauer so be it. But I wish more watch making countries have their own movements to add to diversity. If all mech watches in the world are powered by just ETA, Seiko, Miyota and Seagull it's gonna be boring looking at the casebacks


Well I'm sure they could but volume is everything in cost efficient manufacturing. Making movements in small series would be so much more expensive that we would talk about whole different product somewhere else than in affordables section. There would be very few buyers for unknown Korean manufacturer if the price would be for example ten times higher.

Of course it would require another level of expertise too. I have same kind of dreams as you but reality is different nowadays.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

TomppaHe said:


> Of course it would require another level of expertise too. I have same kind of dreams as you but reality is different nowadays.


What I find amazing is, making a top-notch mechanical wristwatch is so much harder than it appears from the outside. I mean, they're all just springs and gears, right? How hard can it be?

But then we get a good look at the details inside a Rolex (the new Daytona's got a geartrain that uses play-less gears made by _lithography-galvanoplasty_... who else does that?) or a hi-beat Seiko (where they have pallet forks that are _hollow_ for decreased weight), and suddenly realize how much more can be done.

I'm sure the Koreans can manage to create a factory to make watch movements on a par with the Swiss and Japanese. But there's gotta be a market that wants to _buy_ 100% Korean-made watches at a scale that warrants the cost of creating the factory and supply chain.


----------



## MrSwan (Feb 16, 2016)

My Pilot Type A say Hi


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Got my e-mail this morning, Sub 9015's are back in stock! (At least for some of the people on the waiting list)


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Same here brother. Still on the fence now, was prepared 2 months ago now that I have been around a here a bit i am not so sure now.



ctentzeras said:


> Got my e-mail this morning, Sub 9015's are back in stock! (At least for some of the people on the waiting list)


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

I understand that. For me it's a definite, because I'm looking for an affordable green/green no date automatic watch at 40mm, and his sub fits all of those boxes. The one thing I will say, if you buy it and regret it, it seems like Tisell subs flip pretty quickly.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

True, but I am a packrat. I hoard all my precious's.....I HATE getting rid of things LOL.



ctentzeras said:


> I understand that. For me it's a definite, because I'm looking for an affordable green/green no date automatic watch at 40mm, and his sub fits all of those boxes. The one thing I will say, if you buy it and regret it, it seems like Tisell subs flip pretty quickly.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I couldn't resist. Green dial/Green Bezel w/date on the way... if only it didn't have a cyclops. Has anyone successfully removed the cyclops from their tisell sub?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

marked said:


> Well, I couldn't resist. Green dial/Green Bezel w/date on the way... if only it didn't have a cyclops. Has anyone successfully removed the cyclops from their tisell sub?


If I'm not mistaken, he'll do you one without cyclops.


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

The models that don't replicate high end pieces aren't to bad TBH.


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Same with Steinhart their original pieces are actually very well made and absolute bargains.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

itsmemuffins said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he'll do you one without cyclops.


Thanks, I emailed him. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

marked said:


> Well, I couldn't resist. Green dial/Green Bezel w/date on the way... if only it didn't have a cyclops. Has anyone successfully removed the cyclops from their tisell sub?


Mate you can ask for datw without cyclops, just email him.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## MHeather (Jan 16, 2017)

Just out of interest, is Tisell a one man company? It's probably been mentioned already, but I'm too lazy to read through 275 pages  Thanks

Lähetetty minun GT-I9295 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MHeather said:


> Just out of interest, is Tisell a one man company? It's probably been mentioned already, but I'm too lazy to read through 275 pages  Thanks


It's either a one-man company or he's seriously in charge of it, and has enough hands-on to regulate the watches himself before they get shipped.


----------



## Watchingwatchugot (Jun 18, 2017)

Im sure it would take quite a lot of money just to clone existing movements and a whole lot more to start from scratch


----------



## Watchingwatchugot (Jun 18, 2017)

Has anyone had alot of experiance with these seagull movements and do they differ in quality from their own watches (as in do they get adjusted more propely etc)??


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Anybody know when the 43 mm Flieger type A's will be back in stock? I e-mailed and all I got was "Please wait. We will let you know if we have new news updates.Maybe resale soon."

I'm still deciding between a Tisell 43 mm or a Laco Aufsburg, and if it's gonna be out of stock for many more months to come, it makes it that much harder to resist the Laco.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I imagine it would be a few months, and he will let you know when you can order, sounds like you are on his waiting list. I was on the waiting list for a sub for 4 months so it seems he cycles through his stock.



daytripper said:


> Anybody know when the 43 mm Flieger type A's will be back in stock? I e-mailed and all I got was "Please wait. We will let you know if we have new news updates.Maybe resale soon."
> 
> I'm still deciding between a Tisell 43 mm or a Laco Aufsburg, and if it's gonna be out of stock for many more months to come, it makes it that much harder to resist the Laco.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

The sub got the nod for my uni graduation ceremony. Such a photogenic watch.









Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

My first Tisell ('Hulk' Marine Diver) has been on the way in for a full seven days now and the wait is getting so unbearable I had nightmares about it last night... customs sent me a letter stating 'the bracelet finish - alternating polished and brushed surfaces - looks way too nice for a $220 watch. We will therefore apply higher excise duties on the right value'...

man, I woke up caked in sweat!


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Dunzdeck said:


> My first Tisell ('Hulk' Marine Diver) has been on the way in for a full seven days now and the wait is getting so unbearable I had nightmares about it last night... customs sent me a letter stating 'the bracelet finish - alternating polished and brushed surfaces - looks way too nice for a $220 watch. We will therefore apply higher excise duties on the right value'...
> 
> man, I woke up caked in sweat!


WIS problems are real!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

daytripper said:


> Anybody know when the 43 mm Flieger type A's will be back in stock? I e-mailed and all I got was "Please wait. We will let you know if we have new news updates.Maybe resale soon."
> 
> I'm still deciding between a Tisell 43 mm or a Laco Aufsburg, and if it's gonna be out of stock for many more months to come, it makes it that much harder to resist the Laco.


There's a 43mm for sale in the f29 forum. Last time I checked.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Excellent piece. currently on sale if anyone considers..


----------



## unholydaemon (Jun 22, 2017)

Just got my sub in the mail. One small issue though, I turned the crown counter clockwise and I felt it 'pop' out. But now, I keep winding the crown clockwise but it doesn't pop back in. I feel there's a gap and it can go back in since whenever I try to turn it counter clockwise again, I can't feel the crown pop out. Just wondering if anyone had this issue?


----------



## unholydaemon (Jun 22, 2017)

Sorry, please disregard. I didn't push hard enough, was pretty stiff.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

unholydaemon said:


> Sorry, please disregard. I didn't push hard enough, was pretty stiff.


#ThatsWhatSheSaid


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Very excited to share this with you lot. Just saw on Facebook tisell page, they just launched new vintage sub. Don't know much details but see the pictures.😍


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

I had a 40mm Pilot type A for some time that I love and regrettingly sold. I had to have it again and just ordered another. I noticed that the dial looks slightly different then the one I ordered about a year ago. Like the minute and hour markers are longer, and therefor the numerals are closer to the center of the dial. Anyone else notice this? I prefer it this way, but it's hard to tell if the pictures are just being deceptive. My year old one vs. a new stock photo from the website for reference. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Emsflyer84 said:


> I had a 40mm Pilot type A for some time that I love and regrettingly sold. I had to have it again and just ordered another. I noticed that the dial looks slightly different then the one I ordered about a year ago. Like the minute and hour markers are longer, and therefor the numerals are closer to the center of the dial. Anyone else notice this? I prefer it this way, but it's hard to tell if the pictures are just being deceptive. My year old one vs. a new stock photo from the website for reference. Thoughts? Thanks!


It looks like they changed the typeface they used on the dial slightly.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Very excited to share this with you lot. Just saw on Facebook tisell page, they just launched new vintage sub. Don't know much details but see the pictures.?


That's awesome. Promptly emailed Mr. Oh and asked him to be put on the wait list.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

ironborn said:


> That's awesome. Promptly emailed Mr. Oh and asked him to be put on the wait list.
> 
> Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


How do i get one? Can you pm me his email i need one of these

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking forward to their new sub, have thus tisell in the meantime









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> #ThatsWhatSheSaid


You make me remember my first girlfriend, she can't stop telling me that.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

My first Flieger and first Tisell. This is a solid watch! I love the Miyota 9015 movement. The case size and crown size are perfect.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Can someone point me in the right direction to the green diver please. The main site seems to be sold out still and I can never find it anywhere in stock aigh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Oranges said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to the green diver please. The main site seems to be sold out still and I can never find it anywhere in stock aigh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

You have to email Mr.Oh to be put on the waiting list. The guy can't keep up with the demand!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to email Mr.Oh to be put on the waiting list. The guy can't keep up with the demand!
> 
> ...


I've been on the waiting list for a GMT Diver, since February. I was initially told April. When April came around, I was then told June. It's now the end of June, and stll nothing.


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to email Mr.Oh to be put on the waiting list. The guy can't keep up with the demand!
> 
> ...


Oh ok thank you. I assume his email is on his website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Oranges said:


> Oh ok thank you. I assume his email is on his website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

[email protected]

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Got a Reply from Mr. Oh a little earlier, and he said there's a delay because they're redesigning the face of the watch, and also adding a Batman version, so that's why there's a delay.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Picked this up off the sales forum. Couldn't be happier with it. Thanks G.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Is anyone else waiting on a GMT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DB0954A4 said:


> Is anyone else waiting on a GMT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am. I have been since February.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Is there a way to get on the TISELL sub diver waiting list or is it just keep checking the website daily? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Is there a way to get on the TISELL sub diver waiting list or is it just keep checking the website daily?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You have to send Mr. Oh an email with your request.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Can someone PM Mr Oh's email address? I can't seem to find it on the website (via mobile). Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

My type B says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhauser (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi all,
New to the forum and this is my first post - so please forgive my ignorance!

I really like the Bauhaus style of watches and from what I've read here the Tisell seems to be a good entry level watch for somebody who's never had an automatic before. I was tempted by a R0d1na and then I moved on to a Rider. But I think I'd prefer to spend the extra cash on what seems to be a better and more reliable watch in the Tisell.

There are lots of reviews about the standard 6H white dial Tisell Bauhaus out there which were great to read. But I notice that Tisell has a second Bauhaus watch on their website - this has a black case and a few other differences. The price difference is an extra 10 bucks: $195 - $205. (Sorry - can't post the direct link because I'm a new member).

From my reading of the specs on the Tisell website, it appears to be almost identical to the standard steel cased version?? Apart from the black case it says that the dial is in silver pearl (rather than white) and it comes with a black mesh strap. 

Does anybody have any experience with this particular model? I haven't managed to find any reviews online so far. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tayyabpirzada (Dec 26, 2016)

In love with this watch


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

New arrival









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Chronopolis:
Agree 100%.
There's a fellow on another forum who is a world class Tissel banner waver.
This is the only Korean made watch I know of. Are there others?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hello.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

FACKERS!!!! gonna make me buy one if you don't stop this ****e! lol I am saving for a Devil Ray damnit!!!!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> FACKERS!!!! gonna make me buy one if you don't stop this ****e! lol I am saving for a Devil Ray damnit!!!!


Sorry bro, to put you through this ordeal.

Luckily, I'm not into Devil Ray, lol. ;-)


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooohhhh you're gonna end up costing me money someday.... that's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## carpetmonster (Jul 9, 2016)

That vintage diver is amazing. How were you able to order those? I'm unable to fin them on shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com Bezel is brushed ceramic or brushed black metal?


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

DB0954A4 said:


> Picked this up off the sales forum. Couldn't be happier with it. Thanks G.


my first foray into pilot watches. Love this thing! quality outweighs its price by far IMO.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Tekniqs said:


> my first foray into pilot watches. Love this thing! quality outweighs its price by far IMO.


I have both the type A and B now and they run about 2-4 seconds fast a day. I am thoroughly impressed with the quality and value and would highly recommend Tisell to anyone looking for a great watch, especially for the money.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

carpetmonster said:


> That vintage diver is amazing. How were you able to order those? I'm unable to fin them on shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com Bezel is brushed ceramic or brushed black metal?


Well, you can't find it on the website because Tisell is too busy selling and shipping these gems to people on the waiting list. Stocks always gone before Tisell had a chance to post pictures of it on the website. This happens to the non date Sub for the passed 1 year too.

You just have to write to [email protected] to state your wish to order the new vintage sub, "Submersible". If there is stock available, you'll be ask for your PayPal account and Tisell will invoice you within a few days. If no stock, please state that you want to be on the waiting list.

Do note of some people in the wait list complained the wait is too long. Warning : It can be 6 - 9 months long. But trust me, for the quality (though not top grade) and the price that Tisell is asking, it's totally worth it.

As for the new vintage sub bezel insert, statements from Tisell indicated as brushed ceramic bezel insert. But it look very much like brushed PVD steel bezel insert, which I think it's more likely. Anyway, it look great. Also, I tried to scratch the bezel insert with a steel cutter. Not a single scratch. So only time will tell whether Tisell's statement is true, as someone will post his findings or review later.

Good luck to you and all who want this babe. And sorry if it do run out of stock or increase in price, cause I already have this gem incoming for the second time (I really do love this model), within the next 10 days.


----------



## grabby (Mar 1, 2017)

I went digging a bit, but could not find an answer. 

Any idea how long the turn-around tends to be shipping a watch back to Tisell and getting it or a replacement returned? I love the look and feel of my Type B, but I've had a mechanical issue with it since the first day I received it (mid-May. Long story, but I'm a slacker). Not upset at all, as that could happen to any manufacturer and the watch is great for the price. I am moving to the Marshall Islands late next month though (very remote), and did not want to initiate an return/exchange if the time table does not work for the watch to get back in time. While I am confident Mr. Oh would make everything right, I have not emailed him yet as I figured a quick run to a watchmaker would be easier than trying to beat the clock.

BTW, even though I'm not going to keep my Tisell sub much longer, it has been amazing! Anyone on the fence should seriously just cowboy up and grab one ASAP!


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello, my first post. The hulk looks good on a pair of Rubber B's 
I also ordered the Submersible, excited!


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

How did you manage to fit the strap in there, with the Tisell Diver's odd lug holes location?


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

Man, nice looking hulk. How long have been on the waiting list before you got it?


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Still waiting for mine to clear (the grossly incompetent and slow moving) Dutch customs... it's been 33 days today! Thankfully, they'd "check and let me know within 14 days" they said...

Oh, how a man suffers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Submersible


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

What the hell is wrong with this thread? It keeps showing as "updated" with new posts in my subscription list, and yet no-one has posted in nearly a week...


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

I ordered this watch yesterday. It was labelled sold out. I tried my luck and made the payment through Paypal. An hour later they sent an email regarding my order summary. Does it mean they will send me the watch??Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

This watch was labelled as "sold out" but I still managed to made payment through Paypal. An hour later I received an email showing my order summary. Does it mean that they will send the watch to me despite it is "sold out"?Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tovarisch said:


> What the hell is wrong with this thread? It keeps showing as "updated" with new posts in my subscription list, and yet no-one has posted in nearly a week...


Same, pretty strange and annoying.


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

Tovarisch said:


> How did you manage to fit the strap in there, with the Tisell Diver's odd lug holes location?


It was a hell of a job, but i did it with the original pieces.


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

monod said:


> Man, nice looking hulk. How long have been on the waiting list before you got it?


No waiting, just email him en tell him you have Paypall and you can pay fast


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright fellers, sad update on the below on which I'd like your advice. The mail service now claims the parcel is "lost" and advise me to "seek recourse with the sender". Tracking still shows it stuck in customs clearing, from which it will likely never emerge. I've never had to deal with anything like this before and it just burns my ass :-|

Now, I could of course file a paypal claim against Mr. Tisell and get my money back. Before (and if) I go down that route - it doesn't really seem fair - has anybody dealt with a similar situation before? Would Tisell be able to file a claim with EMS? Are his shipments insured?

I'd really like to avoid penalizing a great microbrand for the ineptitude of the Dutch mail system (really, it's incredible, this reeks of mail theft) but then on the other hand we're talking $220...



Dunzdeck said:


> Still waiting for mine to clear (the grossly incompetent and slow moving) Dutch customs... it's been 33 days today! Thankfully, they'd "check and let me know within 14 days" they said...
> 
> Oh, how a man suffers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Is Dutch mailing very bad? I had bought a watch online but it took extremely long to arrive.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

allanzzz said:


> Is Dutch mailing very bad? I had bought a watch online but it took extremely long to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


No, this is literally my first problem in 15 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

If the package is insured then the seller could send you another watch and deal with the mail system himself.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

lvt said:


> If the package is insured then the seller could send you another watch and deal with the mail system himself.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Makes sense. I'm asking if anybody knows if Tisell watches are sent insured - I prefer to know first before arousing Mr Oh's ire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to say that I don't like any Tisell model. Nor the Rolex hommages, nor the pilots. Hope they will make something more "korean" if I may say that.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Parnis Lover said:


> I have to say that I don't like any Tisell model. Nor the Rolex hommages, nor the pilots. Hope they will make something more "korean" if I may say that.


There is no such "Korean watch" because all people wear Samsung or LG smart watches in Korea nowadays.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

lvt said:


> There is no such "Korean watch" because all people wear Samsung or LG smart watches in Korea nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


how do you know? Are you living there? Maybe not all korean people want a computer on their wrist...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr Oh generally will help anyone who is not rude, but also knows it's a low cost item...so I guess it depends on your working and attitude.....I've found him to be extremely helpful. I had a bad link on a bracelet and spent some time discussing it with him (including images and following his advice to rectify it) and once he saw that his recommendations didn't work, he gladly shipped out a replacement bracelet part.


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

I have to say I like all Tisell models. The Rolex homages, and pilots. Must be because they're so "Korean", if I may say that.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I have the 9015-R and its like brand new if anyone wants one.


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

Received my green sub today but it seems that Tisell needs better QC. The one that I received has a cracked bezel insert. The Edge of the bezel also has scratches. Already contacted Mr. Oh for a new bezel. Will see how he replies.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So sorry to hear that....I can say from experience that if you nice to him and explain the situation, he definitely stands behind the product. Just be reasonable and kind. He's twice already been more than helpful to me. Remember, it's easier to attract bees with honey than it is vinegar.....


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I do write politely and ask for a new bezel. I will see how he replies and report later.


Dec1968 said:


> So sorry to hear that....I can say from experience that if you nice to him and explain the situation, he definitely stands behind the product. Just be reasonable and kind. He's twice already been more than helpful to me. Remember, it's easier to attract bees with honey than it is vinegar.....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

monod said:


> Thanks for the advice. I do write politely and ask for a new bezel. I will see how he replies and report later.


Best of luck

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

met1n said:


> No waiting, just email him en tell him you have Paypall and you can pay fast


Seems atypical. How long have people been waiting these days?


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Four months later and I'm still loving my Tisell 40mm type A flieger. I'm very tempted to buy a type B as well while they're still available. My type A has a hammer crown and is on a brown leather Stowa strap. I'd do diamond crown for the type B, and probably a use tan Nato/Zulu strap with it.

Thoughts? Convince me I don't (or do) need another Tisell aviator watch. :-d


----------



## Starrik (Aug 27, 2017)

Received my sub a week ago and agree with post about Tisell needs better QC. The one that i received has a bezel backlash. Also contacted Mr. Oh, him sayed they will try make better watch in the future.. to be see backlash i made small video https://youtu.be/v7wwhj7NPMI


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Starrik said:


> Also contacted Mr. Oh, him sayed they will try make better watch in the future.. to be see backlash i made small video https://youtu.be/v7wwhj7NPMI


At the present though, he needs to exchange or refund you because what you got was horrible per that video.


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

hekd the marine master recetly. So impressed. Heavily considering their red sub version. was thinking of the hulk but feel liek my alpinist covers the green


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The_Datta said:


> hekd the marine master recetly. So impressed. Heavily considering their red sub version. was thinking of the hulk but feel liek my alpinist covers the green


The Vintage Submersible is a thing of beauty.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Is the submersible gonna get a GMT version? I'm in the market for a GMT watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Is the submersible gonna get a GMT version? I'm in the market for a GMT watch.


Look at the offerings on Tisell website. Put your name on the waitlist if sold out.

Refer to parts of my post #2798 TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be more widely known - Page 280 of this thread.


----------



## 7oClockinLausanne (Jul 25, 2017)

Dear Tisell lovers,
I'm considering pulling the trigger on the Tisell Antique 9015-R (the 40mm enamel one with roman numerals and Breguet hands). I came across pictures from a Korean blogger who had that model with an onion crown and I think it suits that watch a lot more than the initial crown. I contacted Mr Oh who told me that it can be done upon request but that he doesn't recommend doing so as he finds it esthetically less appealing. What do you guys think of that onion crown on that model? Here's a couple of pix from that Korean website.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

7oClockinLausanne said:


> Dear Tisell lovers,
> I'm considering pulling the trigger on the Tisell Antique 9015-R (the 40mm enamel one with roman numerals and Breguet hands). I came across pictures from a Korean blogger who had that model with an onion crown and I think it suits that watch a lot more than the initial crown. I contacted Mr Oh who told me that it can be done upon request but that he doesn't recommend doing so as he finds it esthetically less appealing. What do you guys think of that onion crown on that model? Here's a couple of pix from that Korean website.
> View attachment 12477971
> 
> ...


I have this watch with the regular crown. After seeing the pics, I agree with Mr Oh. I think the regular crown looks better, but end of the day, your watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## magreen (Mar 2, 2017)

I like it on that honey strap though! Gets me thinking about a new strap for mine.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah very nice strap. Anyone got a clue which one it is?


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Tisell small seconds is going to come back anytime soon? There was a post a hundred pages or so back that mentioned that it was out of production. But I was wondering if anyone knew if the situation has changed and if it was coming back. If not I might have to try and get one second hand.

Thanks!


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

7oClockinLausanne said:


> Dear Tisell lovers,
> I'm considering pulling the trigger on the Tisell Antique 9015-R (the 40mm enamel one with roman numerals and Breguet hands). I came across pictures from a Korean blogger who had that model with an onion crown and I think it suits that watch a lot more than the initial crown. I contacted Mr Oh who told me that it can be done upon request but that he doesn't recommend doing so as he finds it esthetically less appealing. What do you guys think of that onion crown on that model? Here's a couple of pix from that Korean website.
> View attachment 12477971
> 
> ...


I think that the onion crown looks really nice with the white dial. However, I don't think it would gel with the silver/grey Antique. Had my eye on that one for a while now. It shall be mine one day.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

matrixsage said:


> Does anyone know if the Tisell small seconds is going to come back anytime soon? There was a post a hundred pages or so back that mentioned that it was out of production. But I was wondering if anyone knew if the situation has changed and if it was coming back. If not I might have to try and get one second hand.
> 
> Thanks!


Why not just drop them an email ? I see that it is still available on the Korean website


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

Marctan said:


> Why not just drop them an email ? I see that it is still available on the Korean website


Could you link that to me so I can reference the item when emailing?? I've navigated the korean site and it doesn't seem to have the same watch I've posted . Also, I'm referring to the same small seconds watch I've posted previously as there are several other similar but not identical ones.

Thanks!


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

matrixsage said:


> Could you link that to me so I can reference the item when emailing?? I've navigated the korean site and it doesn't seem to have the same watch I've posted . Also, I'm referring to the same small seconds watch I've posted previously as there are several other similar but not identical ones.
> 
> Thanks!


I went ahead and messaged and got a prompted reply below. Not sure if he means that the watch might break in shipping (?) but at least I know they aren't going to put the "Bauhaus sub second" watch in the international store

Dear Friend,

Sorry. It is impossible to ship overseas.
We can not guarantee the movement.

Best regards,


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

matrixsage said:


> I went ahead and messaged and got a prompted reply below. Not sure if he means that the watch might break in shipping (?) but at least I know they aren't going to put the "Bauhaus sub second" watch in the international store
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> ...


Ah, bummer.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

This thread has been too quiet lately!

40mm flieger with Stowa strap:


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

matrixsage said:


> I went ahead and messaged and got a prompted reply below. Not sure if he means that the watch might break in shipping (?) but at least I know they aren't going to put the "Bauhaus sub second" watch in the international store
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> ...


How is that possible? How does everyone get theirs if they don't ship overseas?


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

CantFightJose said:


> How is that possible? How does everyone get theirs if they don't ship overseas?


They won't ship watches with certain "delicate" movements overseas. Mainly so they don't have to deal with a higher rate of international warranty issues.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone have any new ones they want to show off? I know the Vintage Sub thread is going nuts right now.....


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright folks. I need your input. 

Looking to buy my first Tisell. In terms of pure looks the sun & moon wins it for me, however the smaller size and auto movement of the 9015 date with acrylic dial is very tempting. I have small wrists so the 40mm size 9015 would be ideal but I can't get over the looks of the sun & moon. Then again, the 9015 has an acrylic dial. See my dilemma? You guys have any input as to why I should favor one over the other?


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

KogKiller said:


> Alright folks. I need your input.
> 
> Looking to buy my first Tisell. In terms of pure looks the sun & moon wins it for me, however the smaller size and auto movement of the 9015 date with acrylic dial is very tempting. I have small wrists so the 40mm size 9015 would be ideal but I can't get over the looks of the sun & moon. Then again, the 9015 has an acrylic dial. See my dilemma? You guys have any input as to why I should favor one over the other?


I think you almost answered your own question.
The look of the sun & moon is very specific and if that is what you want, go for it. 
The 9015 is a lot more neutral and has more usability as a dress watch, especially when you have smaller wrists.

Looks or style. It all depends on where your currend needs are and how it fits in your collection.


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe one of you could help me, please...
What do I have to mail to Mr. Oh, so he knows my PayPal? Only the registered email which i'm using @ paypal?
And how quick are they sold out do you think? Because of the time shift between South Korea and Europe, it may take up 8 hours for me to answer the email from Mr. Oh... (example: when he sends the Mail on 1 a.m. european time)


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

My Tisell 43mm Flieger:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a couple questions regarding the Tissel Subs. I am sure that they have been answered to Mars and back, but I do not currently have the presence of mind to look.

1. How good is the lume both in brightness and longevity compared to say a SKX?

2. Do all of the bracelets come with the glide-lock clasp, or is that a special order?

Those are the only two questions that I have. Thank you to anyone who takes the time to answer my questions.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a couple questions regarding the Tissel Subs. I am sure that they have been answered to Mars and back, but I do not currently have the presence of mind to look.
> 
> 1. How good is the lume both in brightness and longevity compared to say a SKX?
> 
> ...


I feel my Tisell vintage red Submersible lume is stronger than my SKX009 lume. But I think SKX007 is stronger than SKX009, but I don't have that to compare.

Next, yes, GlideLock style bracelet is standard on all Tisell Subs for now.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I feel my Tisell vintage red Submersible lume is stronger than my SKX009 lume. But I think SKX007 is stronger than SKX009, but I don't have that to compare.
> 
> Next, yes, GlideLock style bracelet is standard on all Tisell Subs for now.


Thank you. Hopefully Mr. O is still offering them the way they are now come Jan-Feb.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Thank you. Hopefully Mr. O is still offering them the way they are now come Jan-Feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Thank you. Hopefully Mr. O is still offering them the way they are now come Jan-Feb.


I thought they are coming mid-November???


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> I thought they are coming mid-November???


My wife has forbade me from any further watch purchases until after Christmas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe you get a Tissel from her FOR christmas?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> Maybe you get a Tissel from her FOR christmas?


I don't like but love your thought process. But no. Aside from Casio, Timex, and Citizen she is clueless. I have tried showing and teaching to no avail...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano Oliveira (Nov 9, 2017)

After a quick contact I was informed that a new shipment will be ready by mid-November.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm Pilot on a navy blue Barton NATO strap.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> Maybe one of you could help me, please...
> What do I have to mail to Mr. Oh, so he knows my PayPal? Only the registered email which i'm using @ paypal?
> And how quick are they sold out do you think? Because of the time shift between South Korea and Europe, it may take up 8 hours for me to answer the email from Mr. Oh... (example: when he sends the Mail on 1 a.m. european time)


If you request a watch and he emails you it's available, the instructions are in that email that he sends you.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Katzenfutter said:


> Maybe one of you could help me, please...
> What do I have to mail to Mr. Oh, so he knows my PayPal? Only the registered email which i'm using @ paypal?
> And how quick are they sold out do you think? Because of the time shift between South Korea and Europe, it may take up 8 hours for me to answer the email from Mr. Oh... (example: when he sends the Mail on 1 a.m. european time)


I managed to buy one at the first attempt. I think if he has 100 watches he will email the first 100 on his list, give them a day or two to decide, and only then move on to the next people on the list. At least there didn't seem to be any people complaining that they were pushed off the list, and I had long enough to consult with my boss (wife) before committing to the order.


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Which day is mid-November? I can't wait to finally order a Marine Diver :-!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katzenfutter said:


> Which day is mid-November? I can't wait to finally order a Marine Diver :-!


LOL The day your email arrives telling you to submit payment...

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok here's an update on my own Vintage Sub for accuracy. 

Since the time change, I have not removed my watch from my wrist. I wear it 24/7. Showers, sleeping...it's always on my wrist.

I am minus 3 seconds total. Not per day, TOTAL.

Wow!!!

12 days and only three seconds lost. 

I don't even know how that's possible for a $220 watch. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok here's an update on my own Vintage Sub for accuracy.
> 
> Since the time change, I have not removed my watch from my wrist. I wear it 24/7. Showers, sleeping...it's always on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Not surprised, Mr Oh does a good job regulating these. My Tisell 9015-R is very accurate, and the Miyota 9015 is a great movement. It's definitely much better than my Seiko that is more than double the price....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watch #1 of the day: Tisell pilot on a beautiful greenish leather nato strap.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Watch #1 of the day: Tisell pilot on a beautiful greenish leather nato strap.


Nice strap, where'd you get it from?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

dlee525 said:


> Nice strap, where'd you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's this cheapo but goodie from Amazon...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5LL7G3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_atZfAbZH855D0


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Capt Obvious said:


> My wife has forbade me from any further watch purchases until after Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You need to start considering leading a double life...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Best. Value. Sub. |>


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

First impressions of the Flieger A - Hammer crown.

Clean, tidy, compact, proportions at 40mm x 9.5mm tall. Lugs at 49mm overall, but because they curve the feel like maybe 46mm.

This feels every bit as nice as watches with similar features that sell for $300-$400. Miyota 9015/90s5, sapphire crystal, BGW9 lume, and heat blued hands.

Dial is very clean with the painted on markers raised off the dial subtly.










Will follow up after some wear in a few weeks.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Brey17 said:


> First impressions of the Flieger A - Hammer crown.
> 
> Clean, tidy, compact, proportions at 40mm x 9.5mm tall. Lugs at 49mm overall, but because they curve the feel like maybe 46mm.
> 
> ...


Great pics, you've captured the curve of the lugs very well, which is one of my favourite things about that case.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Trying it out on a blue w/green accent bison skin. This little piece is hot stuff.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if the answer is in this massive thread somewhere, but so you guys know of this site is legit? Claims to be tissell dealer in EU (operating from Chech Republic) .

https://www.tisellwatch.com

For us Europeans it can be more convenient to buy from within EU.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wrote to (what I thought was) Mr. Oh on his own site, but a few days later I got this reply:

*Dear Mr. XXXX,
we are official representative of the TISELL watch brand for the Czech Republic and the EU. You might want to contact directly to Mr. Oh.
--
With friendly greetings,
Milan Illés

www.tisellwatch.com
Pánské hodinky v leteckém, vojenském, klasickém a retro stylu.*

So, I guess it;s legit.



bjoernbertelsen said:


> I'm not sure if the answer is in this massive thread somewhere, but so you guys know of this site is legit? Claims to be tissell dealer in EU (operating from Chech Republic) .
> 
> https://www.tisellwatch.com
> 
> For us Europeans it can be more convenient to buy from within EU.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I wrote to (what I thought was) Mr. Oh on his own site, but a few days later I got this reply:
> 
> *Dear Mr. XXXX,
> we are official representative of the TISELL watch brand for the Czech Republic and the EU. You might want to contact directly to Mr. Oh.
> ...


Sounds like it, thanks!


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

I just received one of the 40mm Type A watches for Christmas. I absolutely love it! The stock strap is not as bad as I thought it would be but it really doesn't compliment the watch very well. I am considering getting a Stowa strap but I also like the Rios1931 Aviator. Does anyone have a wrist shot of the Tisell on a Cognac Aviator?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

A quick comparison between the Marine Diver and the Vintage Sub (pic heavy content)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tise...age-submersible-depth-comparison-4606641.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

X'cellent review!

Now, if I could only get in touch with Mr Oh himself, rather than some fellas over in Czech Republic.



Dec1968 said:


> A quick comparison between the Marine Diver and the Vintage Sub (pic heavy content)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tise...age-submersible-depth-comparison-4606641.html


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> X'cellent review!
> 
> Now, if I could only get in touch with Mr Oh himself, rather than some fellas over in Czech Republic.


Do you email him directly? 
[email protected]

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## kentjb (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got the Type A flieger, very nice watch.


----------



## Wayneo (Dec 23, 2017)

Well got the e mail from Mr O yesterday to inform me that my Green Bezel Black dial Marine Diver, no Cyclops is on the way. Only took 5 months. Hope it is worth the wait !


----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

Wayneo said:


> Well got the e mail from Mr O yesterday to inform me that my Green Bezel Black dial Marine Diver, no Cyclops is on the way. Only took 5 months. Hope it is worth the wait !


Mine just arrived today, you won't be disappointed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just got mine, too. Outstanding value.


----------



## Scooter4034 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Black Marine Diver with Date*

Worth waiting for, it took five months ! The timing is spot on in the flat position ! The clasp does seem to only latch correctly in a few inner positions of the "glidelock" , but it's acceptable... You can't expect Rolex engineering and precision, but the watch is just lovely !!!






Just think about it ..Someone could give away 40 of these for the price of one Submariner !


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ragl said:


> My Tisell 43mm Flieger:
> 
> View attachment 12647789
> 
> ...


Looks so lovely post more images please

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Debating on getting a black with a date but NO cyclops vs just a no date. Tough choice... can anyone chime in?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

watchesaresocool said:


> Debating on getting a black with a date but NO cyclops vs just a no date. Tough choice... can anyone chime in?


Get a no date with a cyclops :-d


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Finally joined team Tisell today. Really impressed with the overall quality. Case, dial, bezel and lume are top notch. Little disappointed with the bracelet, wish it had a more weight to it but the glide lock works great and overall it feels great on the wrist.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Finally joined team Tisell today. Really impressed with the overall quality. Case, dial, bezel and lume are top notch. Little disappointed with the bracelet, wish it had a more weight to it but the glide lock works great and overall it feels great on the wrist.


Did you run into any of the glidelock clasp issues that others have mentioned? It would be great if that is resolved going forward.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Finally joined team Tisell today. Really impressed with the overall quality. Case, dial, bezel and lume are top notch. Little disappointed with the bracelet, wish it had a more weight to it but the glide lock works great and overall it feels great on the wrist.


Welcome to the owners club! It's a great piece and you'll love wearing it.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

watchesaresocool said:


> Debating on getting a black with a date but NO cyclops vs just a no date. Tough choice... can anyone chime in?


#1 for black/no-date!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Derek80 said:


> Just got mine, too. Outstanding value.
> 
> View attachment 12816063
> 
> View attachment 12816065


Great pictures! I love that green bezel...and I personally don't like green that much. Congrats!


----------



## joeblack.jp (Jan 25, 2018)

thanks for this thread, got mine few day ago (40mm pilot watch ), its beautiful and works great, love it simple and easy to read.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

on a Stowa strap









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Stowa Strap 2









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wearing my favourite Sub homage this week ...


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wearing my favourite Sub homage this week ...
> 
> View attachment 12868703


Omg it's so gorgeous. You made me want one.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

Spare a thought for those of us on the waitlist for the next batch of vintage subs before you go posting images like that.
I've a bulova snorkel incoming that just might ease the pain.

Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Still loving my Marine Diver!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wearing this greenie last week and this week.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

I ordered a 40mm Pilot A from the CZ website which is the first website that came up when I did a google search. I realized after reading this thread that their is also a Korean website and their price is $100 cheaper. I just emailed Eva from CZ and asked if I could transfer my order to their Korean site. On both sites the watch is showing out of stock but my understanding is they are made to order. Did anyone else in the US make this mistake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Call me crazy but I bought a Type A dial and hammer crown, replaced my Type B dial and diamond crown!

On a black and tan stowa strap









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

The Stowa strap really elevates this watch. I love it!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mentioned this in the "180" thread, but I didn't bond with this one when I got it. Actually tried selling it.

Fortunately it didn't sell, so I swapped out the strap on it and it totally changed my outlook on it. If you get one, try it on a thicker strap before you make a judgement. It totally changes things!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Time for a meeting.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Time for a meeting.


That's really nice, love it on the brown strap. Question about the hands... They look black here. Is it the lighting?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> That's really nice, love it on the brown strap. Question about the hands... They look black here. Is it the lighting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, they're blued steel!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Thanks. Yes, they're blued steel!


Nice, yeah I have the blued hands on my Tisell 9015-R. Can't seem to bond with it either and have been trying to sell it here but no bites

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> Nice, yeah I have the blued hands on my Tisell 9015-R. Can't seem to bond with it either and have been trying to sell it here but no bites
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Another watch I would own already if it were 38mm instead of 40mm.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Bauhaus - all polished? Similar low-profile as the fliegers?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

beefyt said:


> Bauhaus - all polished? Similar low-profile as the fliegers?


All polished. I wouldnt call it "low profile" but its height is only 10mm.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Call me crazy but I bought a Type A dial and hammer crown, replaced my Type B dial and diamond crown!
> 
> On a black and tan stowa strap
> 
> ...


Sorry, but aren't those B-Dial hands? Does this happen frequently? I'm tempted by the A-dail, but only with a proper hour hand.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Another watch I would own already if it were 38mm instead of 40mm.


Man, I've been trying to downsize, but after seeing your pictures, I actually just ordered the bauhaus lol. I'm gonna make a leather strap and swap it out as the stock one looks like crap. I ended up deciding to keep the 9015-R as well lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Can someone with the Pilot tell me if the Diamond Crown will dig my wrist like crazy? It looks good but it seems very uncomfortable, they don't have a pic of the Hammer crown on their site but based on the pics above it doesn't look as nice but it does look to be much more comfortable. Also does any one know if the regular subs are in stock?


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Can someone with the Pilot tell me if the Diamond Crown will dig my wrist like crazy? It looks good but it seems very uncomfortable, they don't have a pic of the Hammer crown on their site but based on the pics above it doesn't look as nice but it does look to be much more comfortable. Also does any one know if the regular subs are in stock?


I had a 43mm "A" Flieger by Tisell, very comfortable, although I did swap-out the strap for a Stowa one. No probs with the crown, I was more than happy with the way this watch sat on my wrist. I sold it in the end, as I just didn't wear it enough. Super quality watch for ridiculously low price - usual caveat now - I should have kept it!!!









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Can someone with the Pilot tell me if the Diamond Crown will dig my wrist like crazy? It looks good but it seems very uncomfortable, they don't have a pic of the Hammer crown on their site but based on the pics above it doesn't look as nice but it does look to be much more comfortable. Also does any one know if the regular subs are in stock?


I have two of the 40mm models: one with the "A" dial and one with the "B" dial. Both have the diamond crown, and I had the same worries. I haven't noticed that they dig into my wrist any more than any other watch I own; that is, not at all. I'll admit to being shocked by this.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> Man, I've been trying to downsize, but after seeing your pictures, I actually just ordered the bauhaus lol. I'm gonna make a leather strap and swap it out as the stock one looks like crap. I ended up deciding to keep the 9015-R as well lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I couldn't sell my own even at a discount, but since I decided to keep it I've gotten at least two guys to buy brand new from Mr. Oh! 

Funny, but I'm happy to get Mr. Oh the business.

Also, I can't actually believe this, but I think I'm -0 seconds... since Wednesday!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> I couldn't sell my own even at a discount, but since I decided to keep it I've gotten at least two guys to buy brand new from Mr. Oh!
> 
> Funny, but I'm happy to get Mr. Oh the business.
> 
> Also, I can't actually believe this, but I think I'm -0 seconds... since Wednesday!


Yeah, my 9015-R is very well regulated. It's funny because compared to the Seiko automatics I have, for the same price or more, the Tisell just offers better specs. Sold one of the Seikos lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> Yeah, my 9015-R is very well regulated. It's funny because compared to the Seiko automatics I have, for the same price or more, the Tisell just offers better specs. Sold one of the Seikos lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hey when you get your Bauhaus, would you mind posting a few comparison pics with your 9015-R? I'm interested to see how they look on wrist and next to each other size wise


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Could someone give me Mr. Oh's email address? I've had a technology disaster and have lost his contact info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Could someone give me Mr. Oh's email address? I've had a technology disaster and have lost his contact info. Thanks in advance!


[email protected]

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

That's some really nice work on the dial... looks quite hi-end to me


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

Would be interested to know more about them. Google gives me a site run from Czech Republic. No info about the brand except they all come from "master watchmaker" Oh Changdo.


----------



## ElRabindra (Dec 22, 2016)

How to remove the bezel from Tisell Diver Submariner?
I tried over and over again using knife and the knife bends,
using the bezel tool was no luck since the window is pretty thin,


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ElRabindra said:


> How to remove the bezel from Tisell Diver Submariner?
> I tried over and over again using knife and the knife bends,
> using the bezel tool was no luck since the window is pretty thin,


Have you tried removing the entire bezel?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## gtamgtr (Mar 2, 2018)

If anyone has ordered from tisellkr.com, how was your experience? I'm kinda concerned now that I'm seeing that it's being shipped from Hong Kong instead of South Korea. Is this normal/legit??


----------



## gtamgtr (Mar 2, 2018)

gtamgtr said:


> If anyone has ordered from tisellkr.com, how was your experience? I'm kinda concerned now that I'm seeing that it's being shipped from Hong Kong instead of South Korea. Is this normal/legit??


Nevermind. My 40mm Type A Pilot got here a lot earlier than expected. Looks and feels fantastic. I just wish the website didn't feel so sketchy.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just received my Type A 40mm and am quite smitten. I'm glad I stumbled across this brand. Thanks to all of the enablers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Sorry, but aren't those B-Dial hands? Does this happen frequently? I'm tempted by the A-dail, but only with a proper hour hand.


yes mine was originally a B dial with a diamond crown but I changed it to a type A dial with the hammer crown, mr oh forgot and myself too that the hour hands are different in both versions of the watch.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> yes mine was originally a B dial with a diamond crown but I changed it to a type A dial with the hammer crown, mr oh forgot and myself too that the hour hands are different in both versions of the watch.


Got it, thanks for circling back with an answer! Was worried about assembly mix ups, but this is perfectly understandable. :-!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

As requested a few weeks ago, a side by side comparison between the Tisell bauhaus and the 9015-R. Shipping, despite getting an email that it would take a few days later to ship due to delays, came fast. It arrived at my office Wednesday, but due to my father's passing last week, I did not return until yesterday. I don't have much time for this, but the pictures are attached.

As you can see the size is very similar. The bauhaus has a flat sapphire that's just slightly proud of the case, with a small bezel edge. The 9015-R is domed. The cases are different as well, clearly, with the bauhaus also having the holes to help remove the strap a little easier.

The strap on the 9015-R is much nicer. The bauhaus strap looks and feels bad, and after putting it on to test it, already shows wear. I planned on making a strap down the road for fun to replace it anyways.

Timekeeping on both seem good. The 9015-R has always gained a second a day, or flat a day. The bauhaus, after winding it up and putting it back in its box, and winding again when I got home from work, has been +1 seconds after 24 hours.

The dial is slightly different color. The enameled white 9015-R in my opinion looks much nicer. However, the off white bauhaus isn't bad either. I like the font on the Tisell logo on the bauhaus better.

Note that tisell shipped the 9015-R in a cardboard box with black foam. The bauhaus comes in a cardboard box and inside of that is a real case. Pretty nice pillowed case, IMO, could use it as a travel case for a watch, so that was a nice plus. Not sure if it's just for the bauhaus and the 9015-R still comes in a foamed box, or it Tisell is not including real cases with all of their watches.

Both seem like great buys, especially how well regulated they are. As mentioned, I was going to sell the 9015-R but decided to keep it instead. I definitely plan on replacing this terrible strap on the bauhaus though, and once that's replaced, it should be good to go.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

dlee525 said:


> As requested a few weeks ago, a side by side comparison between the Tisell bauhaus and the 9015-R. Shipping, despite getting an email that it would take a few days later to ship due to delays, came fast. It arrived at my office Wednesday, but due to my father's passing last week, I did not return until yesterday. I don't have much time for this, but the pictures are attached.
> 
> As you can see the size is very similar. The bauhaus has a flat sapphire that's just slightly proud of the case, with a small bezel edge. The 9015-R is domed. The cases are different as well, clearly, with the bauhaus also having the holes to help remove the strap a little easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos, gorgeous watches no doubt. I was on the verge of buying the bauhaus but I'm worried about the thickness of the case. Any chance you could share your thoughts on how it sits?


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

That antique 9015 is beautiful! Enamal dial and blued hands under 200? Yes please! I can't imagine why the demand is so low for them. There isn't that many reviews or pictures of it on watchuseek or anywhere else.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

OMG GUYS I just bought the Tisell Antique 9015-R for my up coming wedding. It will be my dress watch/wedding watch. I just fell in love with it when I saw it. I'm so glad I stumbled upon it. I saw it and I knew it was my wedding watch. Oh and the price wow! I'm new to the hobby so I have a casio and a skx. But no dress watch. I've been searching for awhile maybe 2 months and nothing really spoke to me.

Visodate in black the date wheel bugged me and how reflective with no AR coating.
Hammy Khaki king was slim but a bit busy and bezel-ie still very nice and want one.
khaki pilot day date too big but beautiful beast.
seiko sary057 was going to be it. I was gonna buy a new one from amazon for 450 canadian but it never spoke to me really. It had the boxes checked of thin/good movement/sapphire but i dunno. I was about to buy it just cuz it was the best option.


Then saw the Tisell Fell in love took a leap of faith with the brand!


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

I checked the Tisell Korea webpage and all the watches I fancy are sold out. Will they restock or is that it. Sold out seems emphatic rather than "more coming soon" or "pre order." There is the Czech site but a poorer range at higher prices. Can anyone put me right on this?


----------



## bzapr24 (Mar 21, 2018)

mattbod said:


> I checked the Tisell Korea webpage and all the watches I fancy are sold out. Will they restock or is that it. Sold out seems emphatic rather than "more coming soon" or "pre order." There is the Czech site but a poorer range at higher prices. Can anyone put me right on this?


tisellwatch.com


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

That's the czech site: less watches and higher prices. I was asking about restocking in Korea.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

mattbod said:


> That's the czech site: less watches and higher prices. I was asking about restocking in Korea.


I ended up buying from the Czech dealer. It cost me about $60 more, but they were the only ones with stock. Shipping has been kind of slow. It took 13 days to get to the US. Shipping from Thailand and Singapore gets to US Customs normally in 3 days.


----------



## jhinson1 (Jan 1, 2018)

I ordered two black, +date divers this morning. From my end, they appear to still be in stock from the Korean website?? Just thought I'd throw that out there. Don't know about the dress watches or European site.

Josh

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Can't believe I tried to sell this watch.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> As requested a few weeks ago, a side by side comparison between the Tisell bauhaus and the 9015-R. Shipping, despite getting an email that it would take a few days later to ship due to delays, came fast. It arrived at my office Wednesday, but due to my father's passing last week, I did not return until yesterday. I don't have much time for this, but the pictures are attached.
> 
> As you can see the size is very similar. The bauhaus has a flat sapphire that's just slightly proud of the case, with a small bezel edge. The 9015-R is domed. The cases are different as well, clearly, with the bauhaus also having the holes to help remove the strap a little easier.
> 
> ...


Awesome reference photos, thank you.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

mattbod said:


> That's the czech site: less watches and higher prices. I was asking about restocking in Korea.


Send an email to Mr. Oh. I think someone listed his email address on this thread or another Tisell thread. If you can't find it PM me. Anyway, the 40mm Pilot that I bought was out of stock but was still able to order it. My understanding is Mr. Oh is a one man operation. I got mine in less than 3 weeks. You may have to wait a little longer but in my opinion it is worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

After my review of it being +1 second in the first 24 hours, it's now been running about - 7 seconds per day, the last three days. Not as good as I hoped, but not terrible. Fine enough 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ssjuwita (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine says hello. Loving it, best bang for buck!


----------



## ijdod (Feb 2, 2017)

Very pleased with my Pilot (A-type, hammered crown). The only (minor) downside is the lume, which on my watch is virtually useless.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Hmm, mine (type A 40mm) has a decent BGW9 lume, same as the Marine Diver:









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt57948 (Mar 28, 2018)

gtamgtr said:


> If anyone has ordered from tisellkr.com, how was your experience? I'm kinda concerned now that I'm seeing that it's being shipped from Hong Kong instead of South Korea. Is this normal/legit??


Have you received your watch yet? I have ordered from tisellkr.com as well and mine has been shipped from Hong Kong.


----------



## ijdod (Feb 2, 2017)

pierch said:


> Hmm, mine (type A 40mm) has a decent BGW9 lume, same as the Marine Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notices mainly because I couldn't find it at night among the other watches on my nightstand, and it's on only one I have with pilot style dial.

Just tried an experiment; charged my SKX007 (~10years old), my Amphibia (~1yo) and my brand new Pilot under the same light, next to each other. Immedately after switching it off, the Seiko was very bright, as were the hands of the Amphibia. The dots of of the latter were weaker, and about the same as the Pilot. Usable, but just about. Left the watches for 30 minutes in the dark, then checked again. Seiko was easily readable, as were the hands on the Amphibia. The Amphibia dots were barely visible. The Pilot did better, but was just about readable. (Eyes not adjusted to the darkness, room was not completely blacked out, but couldn't make out indivisual watches on the table). Tried a picture, but that was so massively overexposed all looked very bright .


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

About a day ago, I wrote Mr. Oh an e-mail expressing my desire to be put on the waiting list for the vintage sub, but I haven't heard back from him. Does he usually write an e-mail back confirming placement on the waiting list, or does he just put me on the list and then respond back once he has enough in stock?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Never mind, he just wrote back. Confirmed my spot on the waiting list!


----------



## Oakbridge (Nov 28, 2016)

Received the 40mm pilot this morning. Living in Korea meant I only had to wait 48 hours for it to arrive. I bought the Antique model just over a year ago and really love it. The dial still blows me away and it has proven itself to be extremely accurate and surprisingly versatile. I know that rotor noise is a feature of the myota movement. However, the pilot is noticeably louder and tinnier sounding than the antique. Reminds me a little of the noise my old Seiko 5 used to make. That said, I kinda like the rotor noise. I even miss it a little when I wear watches with quieter movements. I bought my first Tisell as an apt way of commemorating living in Korea. I Bought second one because they're just great quality, affordable watches.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I’m wondering about putting the Bauhaus in an Antique case. Anyone know if that might work?


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Made a strap for the bauhaus









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Oakbridge said:


> View attachment 13026707
> Received the 40mm pilot this morning. Living in Korea meant I only had to wait 48 hours for it to arrive. I bought the Antique model just over a year ago and really love it. The dial still blows me away and it has proven itself to be extremely accurate and surprisingly versatile. I know that rotor noise is a feature of the myota movement. However, the pilot is noticeably louder and tinnier sounding than the antique. Reminds me a little of the noise my old Seiko 5 used to make. That said, I kinda like the rotor noise. I even miss it a little when I wear watches with quieter movements. I bought my first Tisell as an apt way of commemorating living in Korea. I Bought second one because they're just great quality, affordable watches.


I find myself flicking my watches with my Miyotas just to listen to the rotor spin. I'm strangely amused by it.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

guspech750 said:


> I find myself flicking my watches with my Miyotas just to listen to the rotor spin. I'm strangely amused by it.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


That is the one thing I dont like about my Tisell watches; the rotor is noisey! But, my sub is one heck of a value!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

drttown said:


> That is the one thing I dont like about my Tisell watches; the rotor is noisey! But, my sub is one heck of a value!


Agreed I noticed they are louder than my other 9015 watches

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BazK (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi, 

Thanks for sharing all of the comments re Tisell watches. I started with the intention of buying a Seiko Sxk but have decided on a Tisell dive watch with black bezel / dial. 

The question is with or without Cyclops?

Baz


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just noticed that Tisell is adding a $10 price increase for the new watch box that now ships with their watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Be sure to check out the *Tisell SUBMERSIBLE* thread.



BazK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of the comments re Tisell watches. I started with the intention of buying a Seiko Sxk but have decided on a Tisell dive watch with black bezel / dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

40mm Pilot type B on Barton canvas strap


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

BazK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of the comments re Tisell watches. I started with the intention of buying a Seiko Sxk but have decided on a Tisell dive watch with black bezel / dial.
> 
> ...


I tend to like the cyclops. I say, get one with and one without!​


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

A few pics from our beach vacation!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Some pics of the new Tisell I got last week ...









































First thought ...

Leather strap non rivet type, but the quality is good, imo. Thickness of strap is about 3.5 - 4 mm. Seems to be long lasting enough.

Timing accuracy worst at -28 spd and best at -5 spd at all positions. As I look at the package, it seems to be delivered direct from Hong Kong, though source indicated as South Korea. So it might not be regulated at Tisell office.

Overall, for the price, I'm satisfied with this purchase. Two thumbs up!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

On the way to the Warriors game









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Admiring your fine watch while on the way to an exciting sporting event? Moments like that, life ain't half bad. Enjoy! 



dlee525 said:


> On the way to the Warriors game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Same tisell, off to an interview









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> Same tisell, off to an interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Deleted...it was pointed out that we may want to give people on the waiting list a chance to order theirs - thought it was a good point.
Sorry, just a little over excited


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really is crazy (good crazy) what Tisell is offering for the money asked.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Edit: sold


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey guys. I have to sell the Bauhaus. If anyone here wants it I will make you a deal below cost.


Whaaaaaa? Why? Your posts are actually what inspired me to buy mine haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey guys. I have to sell the Bauhaus. If anyone here wants it I will make you a deal below cost.


Sent you a pm.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAGooner (Apr 9, 2018)

Recently ordered a Tisell submersible from Mr. Oh. So far communication has been excellent. Mr. Oh has been super courteous and speedy with answers to the questions I asked. Emailed him in some Korean and English and he seems pretty genuine and polite in Korean as well. Will post pics once received!


----------



## discgolferar (Apr 24, 2018)

Looking for comments or luv for the Tiselll open heart....


----------



## gtamgtr (Mar 2, 2018)

Matt57948 said:


> Have you received your watch yet? I have ordered from tisellkr.com as well and mine has been shipped from Hong Kong.


Hey! Yes I did (the very next post to the one you replied to). I'm guessing you've received yours by now as well.

On the other hand, this is probably something I should've noticed earlier, but is the finishing between the lugs supposed to be very poorly done on the 40mm Pilot (see pic)? I don't mean on the lugs themselves, but the long gap between them on the middle case. I've also noticed that the lume on the minute hand was applied very sloppily - I can see small, randomly distributed, condensed white bits.









Contrast increased since I have a potato camera.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

gtamgtr said:


> Hey! Yes I did (the very next post to the one you replied to). I'm guessing you've received yours by now as well.
> 
> On the other hand, this is probably something I should've noticed earlier, but is the finishing between the lugs supposed to be very poorly done on the 40mm Pilot (see pic)? I don't mean on the lugs themselves, but the long gap between them on the middle case. I've also noticed that the lume on the minute hand was applied very sloppily - I can see small, randomly distributed, condensed white bits.
> 
> ...


The brushing between the lugs in my 40mm type A is not so great... the case work in general is really not the highlight of the watch. I do rather like mine, but tbh I've had better cases on a high end timex. Yours looks maybe damaged, though, which is not cool. What's going on in the right circle of the first photo?

Mine has no issue with the lume application, as far as I can tell.


----------



## gtamgtr (Mar 2, 2018)

robbery said:


> What's going on in the right circle of the first photo


The edges between the top and middle case don't line up - the middle case seems "overpolished" under the circled area.


----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

Took the diver for a little trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been wanting a Flieger for a while since I sold my Maratac. I've read so many good things about Tisell, I wish Mr Oh does the 90S5 in 43 mm instead of 40 mm.


----------



## ijdod (Feb 2, 2017)

I did some lumeshots, Below are shots at 10 minutes and 30 minutes after charging the lume. From left to right: Carnaval Tritium, Vostok Amphibia Compressor, Seiko SKX007 and Tisell pilot. Unimpressed with the Tisell in this regard.


----------



## G_of_T (Jan 10, 2007)

Definitely going to look at this brand for my next purchase.


----------



## jhinson1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hmm, so I've been LOVING my black sub. But I noticed today while watching my baseball team lose (in person I might add), that the Sapphire Crystal clouded up! Then when my wrist became hot, the cloudiness went away. Of course it came back while in the air conditioned car on the way home. I've never worn this watch in the shower let alone diving and the crown is always screwed down. The most moisture this watch has seen was the sweat dripping off my arm this weekend. Has anyone else had this happen? Should I email Mr. Oh?? It's still under warranty. Please see pics below and offer suggestions...

Josh









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Type A 40mm









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Aw man, sorry that is happening to you. *Definitely* email Mr Oh! And please keep us all updated as things progress.


jhinson1 said:


> Hmm, so I've been LOVING my black sub. But I noticed today while watching my baseball team lose (in person I might add), that the Sapphire Crystal clouded up! Then when my wrist became hot, the cloudiness went away. Of course it came back while in the air conditioned car on the way home. I've never worn this watch in the shower let alone diving and the crown is always screwed down. The most moisture this watch has seen was the sweat dripping off my arm this weekend. Has anyone else had this happen? Should I email Mr. Oh?? It's still under warranty. Please see pics below and offer suggestions...
> 
> Josh
> 
> ...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Really like these watches but the quality control for what they ship is just bad business, if they can't look at a watch a say this is a reject and still ship it to a customer with known issues cabnt pull the trigger and buy their watch.


----------



## carlosTHEsecond (May 19, 2018)

Wow - it almost has the look of an enamel dial. Great value!


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> Really like these watches but the quality control for what they ship is just bad business, if they can't look at a watch a say this is a reject and still ship it to a customer with known issues cabnt pull the trigger and buy their watch.


Have there been a lot of other reports of problems? I've been following this and another tisell thread for a long time (though not too closely) and never got the impression that they had a problem with quality control.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ijdod said:


> I did some lumeshots, Below are shots at 10 minutes and 30 minutes after charging the lume. From left to right: Carnaval Tritium, Vostok Amphibia Compressor, Seiko SKX007 and Tisell pilot. Unimpressed with the Tisell in this regard.
> View attachment 13170933
> 
> View attachment 13170935


Tbh I've never been all that impressed with C3 (BGW9? C1? whatever it is) lume. And there clearly isn't enough of it on the Pilot. The best lume, hands down, is always Seiko.

( I have that Carnival too, my only tritium, I was surprised at how bright it is and your photo shows it well - it's at least as good as Seiko lume without a recent charge, i.e. in real-world use)


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

robbery said:


> Have there been a lot of other reports of problems? I've been following this and another tisell thread for a long time (though not too closely) and never got the impression that they had a problem with quality control.


You mean aside from the hour markers falling off hour markers or fogged crystals? I do not know why people buy these watches. Plenty of other affordable options especially in the dive watch/sub homage area.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

baczajka said:


> You mean aside from the hour markers falling off hour markers or fogged crystals? I do not know why people buy these watches. Plenty of other affordable options especially in the dive watch/sub homage area.


You're right, a quick googling indeed turned up one instance of an hour marker falling off a tisell. Are you aware of more instances than that?

You might be interested to know that the search results also included an instance of an hour marker falling off a rolex.


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)

jhinson1 said:


> Hmm, so I've been LOVING my black sub. But I noticed today while watching my baseball team lose (in person I might add), that the Sapphire Crystal clouded up! Then when my wrist became hot, the cloudiness went away. Of course it came back while in the air conditioned car on the way home. I've never worn this watch in the shower let alone diving and the crown is always screwed down. The most moisture this watch has seen was the sweat dripping off my arm this weekend. Has anyone else had this happen? Should I email Mr. Oh?? It's still under warranty. Please see pics below and offer suggestions...
> 
> Josh
> 
> ...


This looks bad, I was considering to try one for the summer season but seeing this makes me think how the WR would do...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

That's too bad... I don't own a sub homage from Tisell, but I have the 9015-R and the Bauhaus and both are great. No QC issues with either. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

+1 For anyone on the fence about the Bauhaus and it's quality (like I was), it is excellent. Totally fills my Stowa/Nomos spot for 10% of the price. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

discgolferar said:


> Looking for comments or luv for the Tiselll open heart....


Bought one on Nov '16. What to say? Excellent quality. Even when I have to brought it to work on farm. The watch came with a leather strap and I have just switched to a stainless steel one.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I got hour marker falling off from another premium brand before.


robbery said:


> You're right, a quick googling indeed turned up one instance of an hour marker falling off a tisell. Are you aware of more instances than that?
> 
> You might be interested to know that the search results also included an instance of an hour marker falling off a rolex.


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

I picked up a Tisell 40mm TypeA Pilot online from the korean disributor, exceptionally pleased but the lume is green. Anyone know whats going on here?


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> I picked up a Tisell 40mm TypeA Pilot online from the korean disributor, exceptionally pleased but the lume is green. Anyone know whats going on here?


green = brightest lume. A flieger should meet military specs. No logo, no date or other complications, quick and easy to read.


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

dupe


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Yeah man I'm not complaining! It was just a bit of a surprise. Is it still BWG9 or did he upgrade it? I'm pretty new to watch design in general.


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Yeah man I'm not complaining! It was just a bit of a surprise. Is it still BWG9 or did he upgrade it? I'm pretty new to watch design in general.


what color did you expect it to be? I have never seen it any other color, but if you were expecting red or yellow, that is probably a different model.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Website shows the pilot watch as having BGW9 which should glow blue. Also website pics show blue glow.


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

I think all of the pictures are a blue-green. It just looks different depending on the lighting.
directly from the Tisell website: 








my Tisell type-A: 







Are you saying that yours is different?

for reference, this is straight-up blue next to a cyan green:














so neither my type-A nor the website is totally blue, its a bit closer to the cyan. It's a mix really. Blue and green are very close together on the color spectrum. It depends on your perspective.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Like so many, I waited and waited for the next batch of the Tisell Marine Diver to be made so I could buy one. When they became available I was torn between the the black bezel/black dial and the green bezel/black dial, so I bought both. I waited the monthlong shipping process and finally received one of the two watches (even though they were ordered together), two weeks later the second arrived. They were beautiful and I was very happy with my purchase. That is until I attempted to turn the bezel on the black/black watch. It was very hard to turn and finally froze then came off in my hand. I contacted Mr. Oh and he asked me to return it. I did so and 27 days later I got a repaired watch. No big deal, one slipped through the cracks I thought, nobody is perfect and he made it right. Today I wore the green/black one to the pool (yes, I checked the crown before I got in the pool), I mean it's a 200 meter dive watch for ....s sake. You guessed it, it leaked. I've emailed him and I'm sure he'll ask me to send it back for repairs but screw that. Am I supposed to return every watch I've purchased from this guy to Korea?! I think I'll be requesting my money back instead this time. I know that the Tisell Marine Diver is a "darling" of this forum, but the quality doesn't seem to be there. I've seen people debating in other threads wether or not these watches are regulated, I'm going to guess they're not since they obviously aren't pressure tested. Rant over.


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

New Tisell in the house. Back in 2014, I bought the Model 157 with Roman numerals, and I as much as I have always loved it, I soon realized that I prefer Arabic numerals in general. The Arabic version was out of stock for a long time, and other shiny things caught my eye, so I put it out of my mind for a while. Then I noticed a few days ago that it was available again.

Living in Korea doesn't confer a lot of advantages in terms of watch delivery, but Tisell is a clear exception. I placed the order online Saturday (they're closed on Saturdays), got a message Monday saying the watch had been shipped, and found the package in my mailbox on Tuesday. Here they are together:








The older one:








And the newer one:








The older watch was advertised as having a Sea-Gull movement, and the newer one having a Hangzhou 9312. I know next to nothing about either one, but the newer one looks much better to me. Here's the back of the older watch:








And the newer one:








They both feel clean and precise when winding and setting, and after running for about 28 hours (not on the wrist), the new watch is about 5 seconds fast. I'm happy.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice watch. What is the lug to lug please? Thabk you


rain dog said:


> New Tisell in the house. Back in 2014, I bought the Model 157 with Roman numerals, and I as much as I have always loved it, I soon realized that I prefer Arabic numerals in general. The Arabic version was out of stock for a long time, and other shiny things caught my eye, so I put it out of my mind for a while. Then I noticed a few days ago that it was available again.
> 
> Living in Korea doesn't confer a lot of advantages in terms of watch delivery, but Tisell is a clear exception. I placed the order online Saturday (they're closed on Saturdays), got a message Monday saying the watch had been shipped, and found the package in my mailbox on Tuesday. Here they are together:
> View attachment 13235663
> ...


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Nice watch. What is the lug to lug please? Thabk you


Thanks! I don't have calipers handy, but a tape measure says it's around 51~52mm.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Wonder what is a rough average shipping time range to the U.S. and if he normally uses DHL or Express?

Ordered a deck watch on Monday and haven't heard anything from them yet. I checked out as a guest and then ended up forgetting the required password to check on the order status directly on the Tissel site. So far, no replies to an email sent a few days ago. TIA.


EDIT: Watch arrived so I will answer my own post  Shipping time to U.S. ~ Roughly 10 business days. Tracking was sent within 1-2 business days to email entered at check out (check Junk file). They used Express shipping (EMS), so tracking is done via S.Korea post - slowly updated with the normal gap of info for x number of days after it leaves port until it reaches destination airport hub.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

~~mysterious double post~~


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Nice watch. What is the lug to lug please? Thabk you
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk





rain dog said:


> Thanks! I don't have calipers handy, but a tape measure says it's around 51~52mm.


 Confirmed,44mm x 52mm...Wearing mine now & have worn it every weekend since I got it going on a year & half now...


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Confirmed,44mm x 52mm...Wearing mine now & have worn it every weekend since I got it going on a year & half now...


Looks good on that canvas strap.


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi.. someone can help me? I would like to buy a tisell. There are 2 ways. One from korea and one from europe. But theres a problem. Korea is cheaper and offers a free shipping method. Europe doesnt have this good points. But the watch that i want is available only in tisellwatch.com, not the on the korea site. What can I do? I dont want to pay more, and pay for shipping too..


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Dudubjd said:


> Hi.. someone can help me? I would like to buy a tisell. There are 2 ways. One from korea and one from europe. But theres a problem. Korea is cheaper and offers a free shipping method. Europe doesnt have this good points. But the watch that i want is available only in tisellwatch.com, not the on the korea site. What can I do? I dont want to pay more, and pay for shipping too..


Good idea to buy from the Korean site, I believe. Email the owner, Mr Oh, and ask him if he'll be restocking the model you like and to put you on the wait list. I don't know his email off the top of my head, but it's in this thread somewhere...


----------



## jhinson1 (Jan 1, 2018)

pw01 said:


> Like so many, I waited and waited for the next batch of the Tisell Marine Diver to be made so I could buy one. When they became available I was torn between the the black bezel/black dial and the green bezel/black dial, so I bought both. I waited the monthlong shipping process and finally received one of the two watches (even though they were ordered together), two weeks later the second arrived. They were beautiful and I was very happy with my purchase. That is until I attempted to turn the bezel on the black/black watch. It was very hard to turn and finally froze then came off in my hand. I contacted Mr. Oh and he asked me to return it. I did so and 27 days later I got a repaired watch. No big deal, one slipped through the cracks I thought, nobody is perfect and he made it right. Today I wore the green/black one to the pool (yes, I checked the crown before I got in the pool), I mean it's a 200 meter dive watch for ....s sake. You guessed it, it leaked. I've emailed him and I'm sure he'll ask me to send it back for repairs but screw that. Am I supposed to return every watch I've purchased from this guy to Korea?! I think I'll be requesting my money back instead this time. I know that the Tisell Marine Diver is a "darling" of this forum, but the quality doesn't seem to be there. I've seen people debating in other threads wether or not these watches are regulated, I'm going to guess they're not since they obviously aren't pressure tested. Rant over.
> View attachment 13191771


Yeah I had a similar issue with moisture... Mine wasn't even in the pool! I had to send mine back as well. Posted photos above in this thread. Still waiting on the return. All I can say is that Mr. Oh seems like a stand up guy so far. If you want another option that seems to be working well for me is a Vostok Amphibia. I always wanted one so I got one. I changed out the factory bezel and I LOVE it. Also, no issues with swimming... <$100 even after the bezel change. Left photo is post bezel change.

Josh

P.S. - NOT putting down Mr. Oh and Tisell. They make a great watch at an even better price. Things happen.














Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 13346787


Wow is this a new dial version from Tisell? Looks good

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can someone point out to me if I am missing some screws on the attached image? I was so stupid enough to have a dial change B to A type dial from a very cheap place which have had the see through case back smudged which I've luckily wiped out. Now I am starting to doubt if some of the screws are missing. Some shady watch service I had encountered *****...









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## t800 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing is missing i think, if screw missing then you will feel the mechanism is moving inside the case when you wind the watch.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Is this for sale yet?


3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 13346787


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

t800 said:


> View attachment 13371343
> View attachment 13371345
> 
> 
> Nothing is missing i think, if screw missing then you will feel the mechanism is moving inside the case when you wind the watch.


whoah guess I was smoking something that made me paranoid, thanks so much!

- - - Updated - - -



t800 said:


> View attachment 13371343
> View attachment 13371345
> 
> 
> Nothing is missing i think, if screw missing then you will feel the mechanism is moving inside the case when you wind the watch.


whoah guess I was smoking something that made me paranoid, thanks so much!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Some pics of the vintage red Submersible I wore last week ...

















































One of the best lume I have seen so far in my collection.

And yes, this is still the best value Sub homage in my collection, so far. :-!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I have been eyeing these for a while. I currently live in Korea, but the Tisell shop is 3 1/2 hours away and it looks like it is only open M-F...but I am hoping I am wrong. I would love to head up there and try some watches on and make a purchase. Any chance anyone has any info or has been there?


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

Should I go for the Tissel Type A Flieger in 43mm or 40mm? I can't decide.. Generally speaking 42mm is my ideal size. But I'm worried 43mm might be too much. Any help with wrist shot pictures would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

SlickTime said:


> Should I go for the Tissel Type A Flieger in 43mm or 40mm? I can't decide.. Generally speaking 42mm is my ideal size. But I'm worried 43mm might be too much. Any help with wrist shot pictures would be appreciated! Thanks.


What's your wrist circumference/width? Mine is 7.25 inch all around and pretty flat. I would go 40 as fliegers are almost 100% dial

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

kostasd87 said:


> What's your wrist circumference/width? Mine is 7.25 inch all around and pretty flat. I would go 40 as fliegers are almost 100% dial
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's 7" and pretty flat as well.


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a strapcode bracelet that will fit the Tisell Sub?


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

Would anyone else be interested in a Tisell explorer homage? 
I'm trying to convince Mr. O to make one and he asked how many people would want one! So, please comment in the interest thread if you are interested! https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tisell-explorer-homage-4811687.html#post47257277


----------



## WHITESSTOWPIG (Oct 18, 2018)

For those who hate the stock bracelet on these you can drill out the stock end link holes for use with a Ocean 39 bracelet which is the same 20mm / 16mm taper as original and can be hard for about $50 direct from Steinhart.I almost got rid of mine because of the factory bracelet but this upgrade really transformed the watch for me


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, after 3 years of following this thread, the time has come for me to let go of my 3 Tisell watches as part of a larger consolidation. 

I've posted them on ebay, just giving you a heads up (ok, shamelessly shilling them) as 2 of them are not usually shipped outside of Korea by Tisell (the Portuguese & the Bauhaus with Small Seconds) so for some members this maybe be a unique chance to get them.

I hope that Tisell comes up with some new designs soon so I can jump again on the ship, the quality is certainly excellent.


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

SlickTime said:


> Does anyone know if there's a strapcode bracelet that will fit the Tisell Sub?


I need this information too!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aurantinaut (Jun 29, 2019)

For all of those who have recently bought a 40mm Pilot with the A dial -

Does it look like this:









or like this?








(Maybe that's an older batch? I have seen it with what appears to be green lume.)

I'm considering getting one, but only if it looks like the first one. Is the second one maybe an older batch? Oddly enough, the pictures on the Korean Tisell site seem to show pictures of the second one, while the lume shot displays the first one.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought mine 2 years back and had it sold yeah I know stupid move but I have received the top dial version which appears to be the latest, the bottom image seems to be the earlier versions of it I noticed that. 

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## mudguardzone (Jul 30, 2019)

WHITESSTOWPIG said:


> For those who hate the stock bracelet on these you can drill out the stock end link holes for use with a Ocean 39 bracelet which is the same 20mm / 16mm taper as original and can be hard for about $50 direct from Steinhart.I almost got rid of mine because of the factory bracelet but this upgrade really transformed the watch for me
> View attachment 13569867
> View attachment 13569869


How did you do this? Did you take it to a watchmaker or did you drill them yourself? How did you ensure they were at the right distance?


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

mudguardzone said:


> How did you do this? Did you take it to a watchmaker or did you drill them yourself? How did you ensure they were at the right distance?


Thats what I need to know!!


----------



## bjkennyp (Oct 11, 2018)

Picked up the Tissel Explorer earlier this week. Prague to Washington in under 3 Days.
I initially set the time to match Greenwich time. Three days later it is still spot on. Incredible.
My first watch with Miyota. I am very impressed.
Only complaint is the choice of lume. I wish for something brighter and longer lasting. On the other hand we are talking about a sub 300 dollar watch.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Prague?


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

iuam said:


> Prague?


He bought from the EU distributor I guess.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## KHHAANNN (Mar 10, 2018)

Just participated in the maddest auction of all times: ebay.com/itm/153663993637
Recently ordered a Type B, very excited for it, Mr. Oh shipped it instantly, it should be in my country now but I don't know when they'll release it (already ordered 5 different bands from Aliexpress)

Wanted this Type A for my brother's birthday, it was devastating to lose it - I mean, $150 for a watch that retails for $209? It's unthinkable for me, as these automatic movements aren't the most reliable things in the world either

I'm just perplexed at the $150+ consistent second hand prices of Tisell's - or any other watch, I don't understand why someone wouldn't just buy a retail one, even if there's a customs fee - when I sell my watches, I'm happy if I get 1/3 of MSRP, even though all the watches I sold were pretty much unused ...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Wow is this a new dial version from Tisell? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


An older version actually, the fully lumed white dial. Don't think Mr. O sells this one anymore.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

3-1-1 said:


> An older version actually, the fully lumed white dial. Don't think Mr. O sells this one anymore.
> View attachment 14538771


I thought I was the only person with one of these.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yeah I haven't seen many post these


----------



## KHHAANNN (Mar 10, 2018)

Here's my beauty:









- A black strap might be available on request
- Mr. Oh replies to emails relatively fast and ships super fast
- Korean EMS is pretty fast, I wish Turkish customs was fast too
- I also wish they believed the believable declared value, 20% hits
- Watch is very impressive, nice case too, good packaging
- Biggest pro: The dial is a very dark gray
- Con: Band smells like PU
- Could be one of the layers, or the plastic around the edges
- Or maybe absorbed the smell from the case
- Or maybe I just don't like this shade of leather smell, but can't wear it
- Nice strap otherwise, the stitches are a cream color tho
- Biggest [personal]con: The automatic / rotor / the feeling of it
- Admire: The watch is perfect, I see and obsess over flaws, no flaws
- The hand-winding experience of 90S5 is quite enjoyable and unique (to me)

Right after ordering the watch, I ordered ~7 straps from Aliexpress, anxiously waiting for those, very excited for the combinations

I wanted a Flieger for so long, but after seeing the Stowa Grey Limited - I had to buy something, really glad I got stumbled onto Tisell, immediately ordered it, I knew about watchmakers like Tourby (at this point illogically priced), cbobois on ebay, various Chinese watchmakers, this version of the Flieger seemed best, as it's thin and 40mm, has a glass back, nice movement (there was a 67$ one on Aliexpress, not a flashy Parnis, that one had the best performance/price ratio, quality case/sapphire glass, brushed case etc. - has a stupid seconds display tho, I might've got that one as a gift, but right after I inquired whether blued hands are possible, the seller bumped the price up to 90$'s ) - so for me it was either this or Stowa, as no other watch has the characteristics I wanted, like the size, the clean/no-logo dial, (assumably)reliable movement, brushed case and so on

I like hand winding watches, this watch showed me that I hate automatic watches, nothing wrong with the watch or the execution of it, I just don't like the flimsy feeling, I feel the rotor with every movement, every time you touch the watch, you can hear the rotor tingle - for example I have mechanical keyboards, I open every single switch and lubricate the springs inside them to not hear them ping, the automatic watch made me trigger on that level 

I could've asked whether it was possible to have the watch sent with the rotor removed, but I also had to experience it like this, I'd be curious otherwise, thinking of buying some tools and removing the rotor myself - but at the same time, afraid of upsetting an assumably perfectly seated o-ring

Really looking forward to the dark gray leather strap I ordered, just entered the country, aiming for that Stowa Grey look, the Tisell having a very dark gray dial was a very pleasent surprise too, I wouldn't like a lighter gray dial, wouldn't want a pitch dark dial, this shade in between seems perfect

*Question for those who own this watch, or another 90S5/9015:*
1) Does the rotor stop if the watch is fully winded
2) What happens when the reserve is full, can you safely hand-wind it, is there resistance when you hand wind it afterwards?
3) Anyone opened the caseback, any suggestions?

Edit: After 3-4 days, the PU smell is gone, like my brother speculated, I also believe the leather absorbed it from the watch case, and after wearing the strap for 3-4 days it was gone, currently it smells very very leathery


----------



## KHHAANNN (Mar 10, 2018)

A small update, I did end up removing the rotor out of 9015

Suggestions for others:
1) I shrinked (with tinkercad) and printed this one: thingiverse.com/thing:899043 - our width seems 35mm - since it's plastic, it's guaranteed not to scratch the caseback
2) Do buy a 1mm flat screwdriver - I filed a hobby blade tip up to 1mm - regretted it - a proper flat screwdriver is a must - first of the screws is now blemished a bit

My personal notes:
1) Note/mark how much the caseback was tightened, to re-tighten it exactly to that spot - I was worried about overtightening it - I think overtightening it might damage the o-ring - wish I did this myself
2) The o-ring is at the end of the caseback's large screw area, so it's not a separate entity/ring as you see on some youtube videos, which makes things scarier
3) Prepare a plastic bag to put the rotor and screws in, so they don't dust, I placed them in the watch box afterwards, screws are super tiny and short

Overall it's a very easy process, the watch is superb without the rotor, it feels very very solid now, no more shaking, rattling, jackpot machine noises (when you shake it mildly, something still makes noise, not an annoying noise, mentioning it just to indicate there's still a movement inside, could be the balance wheel)

There are others who removed the rotor, but no guide on hand winding, how much to wind, when to stop etc. (or whether hand winding causes the watch to slow down, my watch was gaining 5 second a day, so I hope it ends up better than it was 

If any knowledgeable member stumbles onto this:
i) Would appreciate some feedback on hand winding dynamics, how to know when to stop etc. - as it's supposedly a slip clutch
ii) Any suggestions on how much to tighten the caseback?
iii) What size is the o-ring? Might be a good idea to have a spare (for $4, they send a multitude of all sizes on Aliexpress, fyi)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

KHHAANNN said:


> *Question for those who own this watch, or another 90S5/9015:*
> 1) Does the rotor stop if the watch is fully winded
> 2) What happens when the reserve is full, can you safely hand-wind it, is there resistance when you hand wind it afterwards?


1) No
2) Yes, no.



KHHAANNN said:


> If any knowledgeable member stumbles onto this:
> i) Would appreciate some feedback on hand winding dynamics, how to know when to stop etc. - as it's supposedly a slip clutch


i) No need to worry, it will slip. You will not overwind it. On the other hand, with rotor removed it won't be winding itself, so you need to be careful not to let it run down.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

KHHAANNN said:


> A small update, I did end up removing the rotor out of 9015
> 
> Suggestions for others:
> 1) I shrinked (with tinkercad) and printed this one: thingiverse.com/thing:899043 - our width seems 35mm - since it's plastic, it's guaranteed not to scratch the caseback
> ...


I can't feel the difference between winding an empty tisell and a full one. If you can't either, maybe just pick a number as a rule of thumb and try it out. My vintage hand winders take about 20 winds until they're full. That's not necessarily 20 rotations of the crown, it's just 20 times rolling the crown between my thumb and finger. I don't know how the gearing and power reserve compares to a modern miyota, but I reckon by the time you hit 20 winds you should have put enough power into it to last the day.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I picked up the Explorer Homage. Bought it from the Korean website. Got here in 9 days. It turned out to be a very nice watch with an adjustable Rolex style bracelet. See my post in the "Explorer Homage" thread.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I've run through an awful lot of flieger style watches over the years, both As and Bs. Always have a few in the collection. And I have to say, $ for $, these Tisells punch so far above their weight class its not even funny. I have both an A and a B and I just keep coming back to them. Now I still own a Laco and I often wander the internets thinking about re-aquiring another 40mm Stowa, and maybe a Hamilton pilot, but I do find them hard to justify because I just enjoy these so much.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

KHHAANNN said:


> i) Would appreciate some feedback on hand winding dynamics, how to know when to stop etc. - as it's supposedly a slip clutch


When the watch is fully wound there's a subtle slip of the clutch every few turns that you can feel for. It feels like a slight click


----------



## Tuan Vu Kim (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Guys
I dont understand why these Tisell threads get less traffics recently. They were used to one of the most interesting threads in F71.
Btw, I am looking for alternative bracelet (same type of buckle, but higher in quality like Ginault) to fit into my Tisell Mariner Green. 
Could you please suggest me some options?

thank you!


----------



## Tuan Vu Kim (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry, double posts!


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

I picked up a Ginault-compatible oyster off of ebay (seller "mostwatchparts") with a glide-lock for $65 USD and I'm impressed. The glide-lock is very nice, and the overall quality is better than Strapcode for example, in my opinion. Double check on the fit, I believe you will be fine given the standard submariner lug dimensions. Good luck.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Des2471 said:


> I emailed Mr Oh today and he has replied. He said the following:
> 
> 1. He confirmed again that he does regulate all his watches himself. This does not surprise those of us who have been seeing his watches - with various different movements - predictably running around +/- 6s/day, often better. I am amazed at how he does this - he must ship a large number of watches, which he has personally assembled and regulated - and his quality control puts a lot of other manufacturers to shame.


(from the Christopher Ward accuracy thread):


percysmith said:


> I'm not sure who does.
> I read that the Korean homage brand Tisell (more specifically, the owner Mr. Oh personally TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be... ) regulates every Miyota 9015 in his watches before shipping (I'm on his waiting list, it's the only watch in my bucket list just because I like the thought the owner bothers to do that and I like to see how loud a Miyota 9015 uni-directional rotor gets).
> 
> But for other watches, just as long as I have access to a watchmaker who'd take watches even within spec, that's fine.


I've been on Mr. Oh's waitlist since March.
Writing about the Tisell watch made me go check out Tisell KR's website - oh, he's restocked without telling me TISELL 40mm Sub diver automatic 9015, BGW9, 200m

A quick couple of emails were exchanged and I sent US$245 his way.
Changed from an originally planned black/black Marine Diver to a Kermit (the missus was just passing behind me when I was getting ready to hit the button)

I Like Watches received a bad Tisell Marine Diver.
I don't think Gary has a particular bone for Tisell but am desperately hoping his watch was just a one-off bad apple. Will report back when I receive mine.


----------



## Beastlytaco (Aug 4, 2019)

Question: why are these watches not compatible with standard spring bars and nato straps? I know people used the curved bars but how much harder would it be to shift the holes a few millimeters out?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

My Kermit Tisell Marine Diver arrived from Tisell Ansan after a week.
Our eyes were tired after a very intense week of WFH for our respective companies (my wife had to return to the office to run some presentations).
My immediate observations:
1. Bezel align (as much as our tired eyes can tell). Even under light and magnification.
2. Bezel action satisfactory. Not as good as the Christopher Ward, but better than Parnis. Very little backplay.
3. I was able to size the bracelet - and repeatedly add and remove the last link (see wife comment below) without issue.
4. Links are tightly fitted with very little jangling.
4a. Perhaps too tightly. It's squeaking.
5. I think the Mr. Oh regulation claim is true. Using my Timegrapher app, it's almost 0spd dial up and 4-5spd crown down.
5a. Didn't hold. After first week, it's now 6.4spd. Just outside of chronometer and not as good as my regulated Christopher Ward 2893-2 Christopher Ward accuracy, but I won't re-regulate it if it holds at this level.
6.The brushing is not as good as than Christopher Ward and probably the Parnis too; however, it's consistent and not something high on my list of concerns.
6a. After my Tissot came back and spending more time with the the Tisell, this is getting to be the biggest weak point for this watch. Both my Chinese homages come with better brushing. This is Tisell's biggest improvement point if there has to be one.
7. Lume good even after 4 hours.

I then watched the I Like Watches and Just One More Watch negative reviews again. I'll address the faults listed by each of them.

ILW (I think he got his from Czech distributor):
a) ILW: bezel excessive backplay. Me: not on mine.
b) ILW: cyclops not level. Me: not on mine
c) ILW: gaps between links. Me: some but not as excessive as his - e.g. he could see the screws in his, I can't see those in mine
d) ILW: Rough bezel action. Me: Maybe I don't know what is a bad action. Not as solid and well-sounding as the Christopher Ward, but certainly still "solid" and not tinny. Feel is OK.
e) ILW: end links not brushed properly. Me: end link is brushed properly
f) ILW: end edge of the case not brushed off properly, a line appears. Me: I see the line too. Tried wiping it off

24 Hours At A Time (appears to be Ansan stock)
i) 24hourstime: He's lost his lume pip. Me: Mine arrived with lume dot intact
ii) 24hourstime: He managed to tear out his crown. Me: I haven't lost mine yet
iia) 24hourstime: Replacement crown action not good. Me: The crown seems to still wind the movement when I screw it back in - something I also encountered with the wife' Bliger and dislike - but not hard to screw the Tisell crown in and out again (the Bliger is now getting difficult now). And easier than the Parnis, too.
iii) 24hourstime: Screws fall loose. Me: Perhaps I need more time on my bracelet, but it's already more solid than my Parnis.
iv) 24hourstime: Loud rotor. Me: same - unidirectional rotor?
v) 24hourstime: Bezel needs to be broken in. Me: Bezel loose enough to turn on delivery.
vi) 24hourstime: End link jut out. Me: same.

While there are some niggles above, the only real disappointment for me - which is not a fault of Tisell's - is that I cannot size the bracelet small enough to fit my wife's wrist. She was hoping to wear it when I was wearing the Christopher Ward or Tissot.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

+6.9 spd for the first week. Acceptable even though the the DG3814 on the Parnis it sits next to did better for the same period.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Almost 10 yrs old... Still a dang good watch


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Almost 10 yrs old... Still a dang good watch
> 
> View attachment 15391001
> View attachment 15391002


Beautiful! Love those B dials...makes me miss my Air Blue


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> 5. I think the Mr. Oh regulation claim is true. Using my Timegrapher app, it's almost 0spd dial up and 4-5spd crown down.





percysmith said:


> +6.9 spd for the first week. Acceptable even though the the DG3814 on the Parnis it sits next to did better for the same period.


+7.9spd in the second week but once I put it dial down it becomes +0.9spd.

So it's huge positional variance - but given the bracelet on this thing and the way I wear my watches (roughly 80-90% dial up) should I try and take 5-6spd off both positions?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> +7.9spd in the second week but once I put it dial down it becomes +0.9spd.
> 
> So it's huge positional variance - but given the bracelet on this thing and the way I wear my watches (roughly 80-90% dial up) should I try and take 5-6spd off both positions?


Mum's watch came back early. So I had an early trip to the watchmaker this afternoon and let him have my Tisell too. Prevailed on him to put away the antique Tissot he was assembling and have him perform a on-the-spot regulation during the visit:

Before regulation:
Dial up: +8spd (aligns with Watchcheck results)
6 up: +11spd
9 up: -4spd

After regulation:
Dial up: -1spd (update 19/8: -1.5spd)
6 up: +4spd
9 up: -7spd

His comments:
"The line's not consistent."
"Where did it come from"
"Grime. Not we can see without taking it apart, but I bet it's under the rotor"
"Don't bother. I just want you to do the regulation lever."

"Bit surprised tho. They (i.e. us) say this is the best Japan movement outside of Grand Seiko."
"It is the best outside of GS. But this is within expectation"
"I was expecting more."
"You expect too much of this (the Miyota 9015)."

Oh and finally (I think it's been said here Regulating Miyota 9015 movement) "This movement is a slippery sucker to regulate - move the lever a bit (I think he's done just an eighth of a notch clockwise?) and you go massively overboard"
"No promises your time will hold"


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, I just finished going through this _entire_ thread - it took a few days - but it appears to be dying on the vine. Not many posts over the last year or two. Are people moving on from Tisell?

The reason for persisting in reading all those posts is that I'm looking to complete (yeah, right...) my collection with a flieger and/or marine watch(es). I love Stowa's pieces and I already have an Antea KS, but I can't see myself laying out over 900€ + shipping + customs to obtain one of their fliegers. Their base marine watches, at just over 600€, fall within the realm of "possible". I'd really like to go with Stowa, but I'm having difficulty with justifying them after already laying out significant (to me) cash for the Antea. While I was considering another Stowa, I had ruled out a flieger right from the start, as I was never going to spend that much (again). That made the Stowa Marine the only possible candidate. I also had to consider the cost of servicing. It's going to irritate me enough to shell out for eventually servicing of my Antea. Doing it for another Stowa wouldn't make me any happier. Looks like I've already talked myself out of this option, eh? 

This lead my research to Tisell*, offering great value for money. Considering my 6.5" wrist, I would be sticking with their 40mm offerings. But now, considering the prices of their watches, a flieger is back in the mix. In fact, I think it's my first priority now. It would have to be a "B" dial, too, as I find the "A" dial a bit...barren. If I'm satisfied with the flieger, I may order either the "Marine 9015" or the "Antique 9015", leaning towards the later, as I think I prefer the polished case and Roman numerals. The second watch is a definite "maybe", as I told my wife I was only going to buy "one more". Maybe when I explain that I can get two Tisells for less than the price of one Stowa, she might be more amenable.

From the many posts concerning replacing the flieger straps, it looks like Stowa's straps are quite popular. And, at 20€, well-priced. Except, they want 15€ to ship it to Canada! For a _strap!? _Not gonna happen.

I realize that it looks like my decisions have been made, but any comments/suggestions are welcome from Tisell owners. Any updates on the reliability/durability of your Tisells would also be welcome.

*In the few internet video reviews I've seen, the reviewers invariably stress the second syllable: Ti-*sell*. I find that pronunciation grating and prefer to pronounce it like "whistle". Any thoughts?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SSK877 said:


> Any thoughts?


You read the entire thread? Good lord. 
Get one, you won't be disappointed. 

Tisell rhymes with giselle, so naturally the stress in on the 2nd syllable.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> You read the entire thread? Good lord.


I know. Wild, eh?


> Get one, you won't be disappointed.


It's in the cards.


> Tisell rhymes with giselle, so naturally the stress in on the 2nd syllable.


Nope. Sorry. Can't do it.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

Anyone know if there are new models in the works? I saw there is a GMT on the reseller site but haven't seen much about it on here.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Purchased my first Tisell in 2015 and I'm pleased with the quality at that price range. I'm not a big fan of their strap but it's not a huge issue.

Latest addition was a pilot with blue dial, which i like a lot. I'm thinking of getting a 40mm marine watch later.....


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

wkw said:


> Purchased my first Tisell in 2015 and I'm pleased with the quality at that price range. I'm not a big fan of their strap but it's not a huge issue.
> 
> Latest addition was a pilot with blue dial, which i like a lot. I'm thinking of getting a 40mm marine watch later.....
> 
> ...


Is that blue dial model a Tisell?

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have had their sub watch for 5 years now and where it daily. Been really happy with the watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I owned a Tisell sub for awhile and it was a fine watch. 
However, it's a bit of work ordering a unit and the selection overall is a bit of a mish mash. I don't feel motivated to pursue their watches at all anymore.


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

What was the work involved in ordering? I just went to their official site and ordered using their paypal button and it was pretty much like buying a watch from Macy's.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

cghorr01 said:


> Is that blue dial model a Tisell?
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


The one in the last picture is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

wkw said:


> The one in the last picture is.
> 
> Edit: all of them are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

I just purchased a Tisell marine a couple weeks ago. Couldn't be happier! Super fast shipping... great looking watch! Hands appear to be legitimately heat-blued and the enamel dial is superb. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of their Fliegers.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Couldn’t help but notice that prices went up significantly since I bought a “Sub” about 3 years ago. Looks like a 50% or so increase. Can’t help but think there are better options for the price, especially now, when you factor in the specs and, well, lack of design originality (not knocking homages, I own a couple).


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Bought Tisell Pilot A with hammerhead crown few years ago. It keeps great time and the lume is very bright. I'm not sure how they can sell this watch at the prices listed but I think it is an incredible value. My father has been using the watch recently (he doesn't care about the name of the watch as long as it tells time) and he really appreciates the ease of use and the dial legibility which becomes a necessity as one advances in age. Thanks Tisell for no nonsense good watch.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Mum's watch came back early. So I had an early trip to the watchmaker this afternoon and let him have my Tisell too. Prevailed on him to put away the antique Tissot he was assembling and have him perform a on-the-spot regulation during the visit:
> 
> Before regulation:
> Dial up: +8spd (aligns with Watchcheck results)
> ...


Gary from I Like Watches just done a review on Tisell 

found dirt on his bezel insert
found "double clicking" on his bezel action
backplay (I may not agree with him on what is backplay, see below)

None of which appears on mine. I have to note his is bought from the Tisell Europe supply, mine is bought from Mr. Oh's cafe24 storefront directly. 
And at a later date than his.

We are both operating on a sample size of 1. Not statistically significant but it may suggest Tisell has inconsistency issues between batches (c.f. our reviews on the San Martin, where we found the exact same feature but he labelled it as "intentional" and I labelled it as "backplay")


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Although I've been considering the "Marine 9015" or the "Antique 9015, there's something about the small seconds model #157 that I find very compelling. That said, I'm hesitant because of its size, as I'm "circumferentially-challenged" in the wrist department. I've been trying to get the precise lug-to-lug measurement, but my search results have been conflicting. In this thread, I've seen 51mm to 52mm, while on Tisell's European website, its 50mm (The Korean website doesn't provide this dimension). There's also a discrepancy between the thickness dimension stated on the Korean website (10mm) and the European website (11.4mm), which is a significant difference.

If someone could provide the _actual _- because _you _carefully measured it with a caliper/vernier - thickness and lug-to-lug dimensions, it would make a decision easier to make and would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

Just noticed two new models.


















Sorry if this is old news.


----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

I love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

How do you pronounce Tissell?

a) Tih Sell
b) Tee Sell
c) Tiss Ell
d) tissle 
?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> How do you pronounce Tissell?
> 
> a) Tih Sell
> b) Tee Sell
> ...


Tee-sahl-le.

I'm kidding. I pronounce it "TISS-el" because "ti-SELL" sounds worse to my ear. But, I know nothing. Ymmv.



BasilofBakerStreet said:


>


This is new to me! That pilot model looks really appealing. I don't understand anything about how those work, but it looks great!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

redhed18 said:


> How do you pronounce Tissell?
> 
> a) Tih Sell
> b) Tee Sell
> ...


Tee Zell... That;s how I pronounced it all these years


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Bassopotamus said:


> I love mine.


I was scrolling UP, and only saw this. I was afraid to scroll any further. D'OH !


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Tee-sahl-le.
> 
> I'm kidding. I pronounce it "TISS-el" because "ti-SELL" sounds worse to my ear. But, I know nothing. Ymmv.
> 
> This is new to me! That pilot model looks really appealing. I don't understand anything about how those work, but it looks great!


I thought so too until I checked the website. Apparently the "bezel not turn", so I don't think it can actually be used as a slide rule. Just a fake decoration. Disappointing.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> Although I've been considering the "Marine 9015" or the "Antique 9015, there's something about the small seconds model #157 that I find very compelling. That said, I'm hesitant because of its size, as I'm "circumferentially-challenged" in the wrist department. I've been trying to get the precise lug-to-lug measurement, but my search results have been conflicting. In this thread, I've seen 51mm to 52mm, while on Tisell's European website, its 50mm (The Korean website doesn't provide this dimension). There's also a discrepancy between the thickness dimension stated on the Korean website (10mm) and the European website (11.4mm), which is a significant difference.
> 
> If someone could provide the _actual _- because _you _carefully measured it with a caliper/vernier - thickness and lug-to-lug dimensions, it would make a decision easier to make and would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Well, nobody responded, but I eventually rolled the dice anyway. Ordered a 157 on April 6th and it arrived yesterday. A week for free shipping across the Pacific and the far side of North America - not bad.































While it wears quite large indeed, the lugs do not extend from my 6.5-6.75 inch (depends on how I measure it) wrist. It also slides under a shirt sleeve cuff quite easily, which is due to it's relative thinness. I know some will say, "Nope, that's to big for your wrist", and they will be correct. Others will say, "That looks fine on your wrist", and they will also be correct.

This won't be for daily wear and I'll probably only wear it with long sleeves, so it'll work for me. At 41mm, the Stowa MO would have been a better fit, but at 10 times the price of this, I couldn't make myself do it. I considered the Steinhart Marine Chronometer, but at 14mm thick on top of its 44mm diameter, it was just too bulky. One of Tisell's central-seconds models would have also fit better, but I had a hankering for a hand-wound, small seconds version. I'm not wearing it right now, because my wife - who is the photographer in the family - seized it for a photo session "before you scratch it or get it dirty".  I'll give it a couple of weeks and post a review. First thing on the agenda will be to replace the POS strap.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

SSK877 said:


> Well, nobody responded, but I eventually rolled the dice anyway. Ordered a 157 on April 6th and it arrived yesterday. A week for free shipping across the Pacific and the far side of North America - not bad.
> 
> View attachment 15826068
> View attachment 15826072
> ...


Looks good to me. I like the 44mm Arabic numerals one. I think one of these days I'll probably pull the trigger.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

anybody reviewed their nomos homage? looks decent


----------



## vicehonda (Jul 3, 2020)

Weston1 said:


> How much do you think the brand name Kia has hurt that companies ability to market their brand? My thoughts are a Chinese watch with Chinese writing on the dial is cool and I'd love to get one. When there's English print on the dial I'd rather see Tissell than Winner or Bagelsport. This almost sound like an extension of the homage/replica arguements.


They probably wouldn't sell many watches in Europe if their brand name was Gangnam style.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I did what I did because I wanted to. It felt so good at that altitude. So I set free what I kept inside. Nowhere to run. Nowhere to hide. I was wrong and I know. It burns as bad as it shows. I've thought it out and I've got no explanation. I don't know what to say. A lie would get in the way. I did what I did. I did what I did because I wanted to. I did what I did because I wanted to. How can I fix what I can't undo? I don't expect you to sympathize. Seeing your pain in our goodbyes. I'm trying to change what I can't hide. I was wrong and I know. It burns as bad as it shows. I've thought it out and I've got no explanation. I don't know what to say. A lie would get in the way. I did what I did. I did what I did because I wanted to. Why would I stay in When I can go downtown? Why keep delaying What I know is right? No I can't deny that!





*Did What I Did*


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Mini-Review: Tisell GMT 116710LN Homage


Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is :00, bezel aligns. Cyclop aligns. 2. No backplay on bezel. I was somewhat surprised by 96 click bezel but for GMT model that is perfectly appropriate. 3. Has Glidelock. Maybe not as nicely ratcheting as the real...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys, I would like to know if the diamond crown is still misaligned. I have 2 tisell marine diver (hulk and batman) and I had a pilot type b. Now I would like to buy the blue type A















.


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Bassopotamus said:


> I love mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The crown is misaligned like the other pilot with diamond crown?.


----------

